# DER   Cube Limited Race    Thread



## breakdenzer (1. September 2007)

Heute ist ein schÃ¶ner Tag! Als ich letzte Woche das neue Limited Race in weiÃ/blau gesehen habe, wusste ich - das wird mein neues Bike!





War also heute Morgen bei meinem HÃ¤ndler, der die Tage auch auf der Eurobike war, um zu fragen mit welchem Preis ich da rechnen muss. 
Das Limited Race letztes Jahr kostete noch stolze 1299,-â¬ und ich ahnte schon nichts gutes...
Als er dann aber in der Preisliste nachschaute, und der Preis "nur" 1099,-â¬ betragen wird, war ich sehr erleichtert.
Dann der nÃ¤chste Hammer - er machte mir ein Angebot, welches ich nicht ablehnen konnte - und nun warte ich sehnsÃ¼chtig auf den Oktober - habe nÃ¤mlich direkt eins vorbestellt 

FÃ¼r jeden den es interessiert - die QLT RÃ¤der werden preislich wohl nicht fallen im Vergleich zu diesem Jahr...


----------



## S.D. (1. September 2007)

Der Preis ist absolut i.O., allerdings hatte das Ltd. Race 2007 teuerere Bremsen und eine höherwertigere Kurbel.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inf1n1ty (1. September 2007)

Ja deshalb ja 1299â¬ im gegensatz zu dem neuen


----------



## S.D. (2. September 2007)

Inf1n1ty schrieb:


> Ja deshalb ja 1299â¬ im gegensatz zu dem neuen



Wollte ja nur noch mal deutlich machen, dass das Ltd. Race nicht einfach so mal 200 Euro gÃ¼nstiger ist.

Gruss


----------



## breakdenzer (4. September 2007)

Wann waren eigentlich letztes Jahr die Race-Modelle im Laden? Hab Angst bis nächsten Sommer zu warten - aber wie gesagt, mein Händler rechnet noch mit diesem Jahr - ist das so optimistisch ?


----------



## r19andre (4. September 2007)

Hi,
die LTD sind immer schnell lieferbar. Bis Team schon jetzt und Reaction auch schon

Andre

PS. die LTDS sehen alle geil aus.


----------



## breakdenzer (4. September 2007)

Wann genau das Race kommt weißt du aber leider auch nicht - oder? Ich denke, dass die weiße Reba da vll. noch Probleme machen könnte... Naja bestellt isses - jetzt heißt es eben geduldig sein =) - Würds aber zu gerne noch im goldenen Herbst mal einweihen !!!


----------



## mr.lover (8. September 2007)

moin moin

ich habe mir das team      modell 2008 bestellt....
lieferung oktober 08 

ganz in schwarz ......

da freu ich mich doch schon jetzt wie die sau !!!!!!!!

grüsse aus dem hochtaunus !!!!!!!!


----------



## breakdenzer (8. September 2007)

... du meinst Oktober 07 ?!! Das wär ja der Witz schlechthin - das Team ist doch das Einsteigerhardtail - das kommt bestimmt noch dieses Jahr !


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. September 2007)

Hi, habe mir ein LTD mit dem Aufdruck CC gekauft, was für ein Modell ist das eigentlich?? Ausstattung kommt dem Race gleich, unterscheiden sich die Rahmen der LTD??


----------



## the_duke (9. September 2007)

gute wahl
ich hab auch das cc das ist das messe sondermodell, hat eine paar xt teile, vor allem die kurbel, mehr.

ich glaube nicht dass es unterschiede bei den ltd rahmen gibt, dafür gibt es ja untrhalb acid und attention und darüber den reaction.

06 gabe es 2 verschiedene hinterbauverstrebungen, welchen unterschied die rahmen sonst hatten weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (9. September 2007)

wie ihr in einem früheren fred lesen könntet unterscheidet sich der ltd cc rahmen vom üblichen ltd rahmen. er ist nicht konifiziert und damit schwerer! da gab es sogar mal eine aussage von cube hier im forum dazu. auch findet man in der produktbeschreibung nichts von double butted, sondern lediglich alu 7005. ansonsten, was heisst hier eigentlich ansonsten, es ist ein super rad und irgendwo muss der preisunterschied ja herkommen, cube hat auch nichts zu verschenken, oder doch?


----------



## mr.lover (9. September 2007)

@breakdenzer

oh ja wie dumm von mir

natürlich oktober 2007 ............................
also noch wenige tage .....


greatz


----------



## breakdenzer (9. September 2007)

mr.lover schrieb:


> @breakdenzer
> 
> oh ja wie dumm von mir
> 
> ...



... da bin ich aber erleichtert - hatte auch mit einem anderen Händler gesprochen, der für dieses Jahr keine Garantie geben wollte, aber dort wo ich jetzt bestellt hab ist man sich ziemlich sicher, dass das schon bald was wird


----------



## Corsa33a (9. September 2007)

soulslight schrieb:


> wie ihr in einem früheren fred lesen könntet unterscheidet sich der ltd cc rahmen vom üblichen ltd rahmen. er ist nicht konifiziert und damit schwerer! da gab es sogar mal eine aussage von cube hier im forum dazu. auch findet man in der produktbeschreibung nichts von double butted, sondern lediglich alu 7005.



also meiner ist double butted  Steht zumindest drauf und ich habe das ´07er Modell...


----------



## S.D. (9. September 2007)

Corsa33a schrieb:


> also meiner ist double butted  Steht zumindest drauf und ich habe das ´07er Modell...



Die Ltd.-Serie ist 2-fach-konifiziert, der Reaction-Rahmen 3-fach, zusätzlich sind Ober- u. Unterrohr beim Reaction im Hydroforming-Verfahren hergestellt.
Vor ein paar Jahren waren die Rahmen des Ltd. 1 u. 2 (die beiden güstigsten Modelle) nicht konifiziert.
Die Acid / Attention und Analog - Rahmen sind nicht konifiziert und unterscheiden sich auch in der Geometrie zu den Ltd.-Rahmen.

Gruss


----------



## soulslight (10. September 2007)

@ corsa: schön für dich, dass du einen konifizierten hast. kann auch sein, dass cube das für dieses jahr geändert hat. für das letztjahresmodell halte ich mich an die aussagen aus diesem fred: "Was ist so schwer am Limited CC?" post nr.15, wo das thema schon mal diskutiert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corsa33a (10. September 2007)

ja habe den Thread auch verfolgt...aber anscheinend gab es da verschiedene Rahmen...


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (10. September 2007)

Hi Corsa 33a Was wiegt denn Dein CC?
Welche Farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## Corsa33a (10. September 2007)

keine Ahnung, was mein CC LTD wiegt...habe leider keine Waage in der Garage 
Farbe ist schwarz...


----------



## r19andre (10. September 2007)

Hi,
für die 07er Modelle ganz einfach.
Schaltauge von aussen mit einer Schraube befestigt und einer Hülse? = nix Konifizierung, also die Modelle bis Attention
zwei Schrauben von innen geschraubt gleich normaler LTD Rahmen.

Andre


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (11. September 2007)

Und weiß auch noch jemand wieviel sich der Konifizierte Rahmen zum normalen vom Gewicht her unterscheidet? Kann ja die Welt auch nicht sein oder??


----------



## soulslight (11. September 2007)

je nach lackierung sind das ca. 200 bis 400g, wenn mann bedenkt, dass der ltd-rahmen nackt ca. 250g weniger wiegt als der nichtkonifizierte. siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122074&highlight=cube+ltd+rahmengewicht. ist zwar schon etwas älter, die relationen und die dimensionen werden aber wohl gleich geblieben sein.


----------



## Schroinx (12. September 2007)

Gentlemen,

I'm sorry for writing in english, but I don't want to offend you with my poor german.

I don't know if I break the rules of the board by posting a link to a shop. Some of the 2008 models are available here: 
http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php/cat/c1076_Cube-2008.html

However if I can get the Race model for â¬100 more than the Team, then I will but I can't find it anywhere on the net. If someone know of a place eventually send me a pm please.

Best Regards
Schorinx


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (14. September 2007)

Ich denke die Rigida Laufräder sind auch nicht gerade leichtgewichte, denn bei den Teilen müsste es auch mit einem leichteren Rahmen ein niedriegeres Gesamtgewicht haben, oder wo hat das kleine noch versteckte Pfunde?


----------



## breakdenzer (24. September 2007)

Hat jemand das Bike mittlerweile beim händler stehen sehen? Team und Reaction (black) sind ja schon erhältlich...


----------



## aloha2002 (13. Oktober 2007)

@ breakdanzer

dein letzter log ist jetzt schon ein paar wochen her.
hast du dein ltd race 08 inzwischen bekommen?
hab mir eins in white/blue bestellt und mein händler meinte zwischen mitte okt und anfang nov sollte es da sein. normalerweise ist er kein typ, der was verspricht und nicht hält.
bin aber trotzdem schon zum bersten gespannt auf den hobel!

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (13. Oktober 2007)

- Also ich hab mich nach sehr langem "Hin und Her" ja doch für das leichtere, zeitlose schwarze entschieden. 
War aber auch erst total begeistert vom weiß/blauen - sieht geil aus und ist voll im Trend. Vorallem die weiße Reba ist ein Schmuckstück - darin könnte aber auch das Problem liegen...
Die weiße Reba ist bei Rock Shox ert im 08er Katalog - vielleicht deshalb die Verzögerung. Alle anderen Farbmodelle (Comp,Team...) sind ja schon erhältlich. 

Ich warte übrigens auch noch auf meinen schwarzen Hobel - finde die Easton Anbauteile und die Alexrims passen besser zum schwarzen (bei blau hat rot nix verloren =). 
Letzte Auskunft meines Händlers ( Mittwoch): Die schwarzen sind im Zulauf und das blaue Mitte Oktober...
Ich sitze bei dem Wetter natürlich auch auf brennenden Kohlen =)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aloha2002 (13. Oktober 2007)

hi,
dann könnts ja bei mir auch noch hinhauen. mein händler hätte mir mit sicherheit gesagt wenns probleme mit der reba gibt. ich fahr fast jeden samstag mit ihm. 
ich dachte mir, es gibt schon genug schwarze würfel und blau ist meine lieblingsfarbe, da war kein gedanke an was anderes.
gib mal bescheid wenn dein bike kommt.
wieder hammer wetter heute was?!  

gruß
aloha2002


----------



## aloha2002 (13. Oktober 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> -
> Die weiße Reba ist bei Rock Shox ert im 08er Katalog - vielleicht deshalb die Verzögerung.



bist du da sicher?
http://www.yatego.com/profi-fahrrad...gabel-07?sid=03Y1192272980Y158e0829d19a0d4a6c

weiss und von '07

gruß
aloha2002


----------



## breakdenzer (13. Oktober 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> bist du da sicher?
> http://www.yatego.com/profi-fahrrad...gabel-07?sid=03Y1192272980Y158e0829d19a0d4a6c
> 
> weiss und von '07
> ...



Ja - super Wetter zum Autoputzen =) - Hoffe es gibt auch Ende des Jahres noch schöne Tage !

Das Bild ist sehr schlecht, aber das ist bestimmt die graue SL... Mich wunderts halt nur dass alle anderen Farbmodelle verfügbar sind - außer das Race mit der weißen 08er Sl... Kannst ja dann mal paar Bilder zeigen - das Blaue wird schon wahnsinn!


----------



## aloha2002 (14. Oktober 2007)

hi breakdenzer,

jetzt hab ich was ich wollte ... 
nein nicht das bike, aber zeit.
habs gestern abend nich mehr ausgehalten und bin laufen gegangen. 
ende vom spiel: knie verdreht und ne fiese zerrung 
shit, jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich auf mtb umgestiegen bin.

werd morgen aber trotzdem mal den dealer anfragen ob er was neues weiß.  dann kann ichs mir zu hause vom bett aus schon mal anschauen wenns schon da ist.

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## breakdenzer (14. Oktober 2007)

Servus - Hoffe auch dass die neue Woche auch neue Wasserstandsmeldungen bringt. Mein Stand ist immernoch - blau weiß Mitte Oktober - schwarz im Zulauf... Das ist dann wohl aber ne ziemlich lahme Spedition =)
Dann wünsch ich dir mal ne schnelle Genesung...


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Oktober 2007)

So mein Hobel ist beim Händler - jetzt muss ich nur noch die Woche irgendwann hingurken =)


----------



## breakdenzer (16. Oktober 2007)

@ Aloha - Wie siehts bei dir mit der Warterei aus - haste schon ein Termin? Ich werd meins am Donnerstag holen fahren - denke ja dass bis dahin das Wetter auch endlich schlecht ist   Naja wird schon noch paar schöne Tage geben... 

Wenn dein Blau/Weißes endlich da ist will ich aber Bilder sehen! Wie gesagt - hab auch sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr ...............sehr lange überlegen müssen. 

Es gibt bestimmt auch Tage, an denen ich das Bike lieber in Blau genommen hätte, aber meine Anbauteile und auch Klamotten sind mit schwarz besser verträglich...

Gruß Benny


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Oktober 2007)

hab heute mal nachgefragt, aber es kam noch nicht und der radhändler-azubi konnte mir auch keine weitere auskunft geben.
die werden aber genervt ab jetzt bis ich ne antwort bekomme.

denk nicht zu viel drüber nach. hauptsache ist eh die performance. freu mich auf die reba sl und den nächsten trail, den ich damit fahre!

Dito, stell du auch mal ein Bild rein!

Hast Du eigentlich schon was tauschen oder extra verbauen lassen in deiner bestellung?

gruß
aloha2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (16. Oktober 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> denke ja dass bis dahin das Wetter auch endlich schlecht ist   Naja wird schon noch paar schöne Tage geben...



laut wetter.com (die haben ne 10-Tages-Übersicht) bleibts bis nächste Woche Do beständig und trocken  
allerdings wirds kälter  
was mich aber nicht jucken würde  

bin leider die ganze nächste woche aufm bau und in der woche kommt mein bike wahrscheinlich  

gruß
heiko


----------



## breakdenzer (16. Oktober 2007)

Ja hab ich:
Schalthebel auf 08er XT, Ritchey Bar Ends und ein zweiter (schwarzer) Sattel - weiÃ noch nicht welchen ich drauf mache... 
Hab mir auch noch nen neuen Bikecomputer dort bestellt und die 1000,- â¬ voll gemacht.... Hab das erste Mal richtig mit nem HÃ¤ndler gerungen - und es hat sich gelohnt! ~ Alles in Allem fast 250 â¬ gespart zu den UVPs!

Na dann her mit dem Hobel - der Wald ruft! Naja - je lÃ¤nger du warten musst, desto grÃ¶Ãer dann die Freude! Hoffe dass das blau/weiÃe dann aber wirklich auch bald bei den HÃ¤ndlern steht - meiner hat bisher auch nur die schwarzen...


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
kannst mir die Bezeichnung von den barends mal geben, wollt ich mir auch noch dazu bestellen.
ich dachte die lx hebel sind schon fein oder?
hab mir über online-versand ne weißte sattelstütze von fsa bestellt ...  
gibts momentan glaub ich in d noch gar nich... kommt aus ö!


----------



## breakdenzer (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir die Ritchey Comp bestellt - die sind aber rot/schwarz - würd nach anderen gucken für den blauen Hobel =) Weiße Stütze - da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder gespannt ! 
Klar die LX sind fast gleichwertig zu den LX - mir gehts dabei auch kaum um die Funktion - viel mehr um die Farbe... Die XT sind ganz schwarz (Das Bike wird der schwarze Ritter ) Hab außerdem noch schwarze Griffe im Auge - werd aber erstmal noch die alten draufmachen - aber die weißen (Standart) passen wieder nur zu deiner Farbe...


----------



## notsizo (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir auch vorgestern das blaue Race 08 bei meinem Händler bestellt. Er erzählte was von ca. 10 Tagen Lieferzeit. Freu mich schon ;-)

Eine Frage: Ich konnte nicht wirklich was über die Pedalen (Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert) im Internet finden. Kann mir jem. sagen, ob man für diese auch Radschuhe verwenden kann?


----------



## breakdenzer (17. Oktober 2007)

AAAAHHHHHHHHH - noch ein Racer für 08   Aber wieder ein blau/weißer ... Komm mir mit meinem schwarzen bald ziemlich alleingelassen vor  
Zu den Pedalen: Ist mir neu, dass die überhaupt ne andere Bezeichnung als "Fasten Alu" haben - weiß deshalb gar nix über eventuelle Click/Einrastsysteme....
Auch an dich - wenn das Bike da ist will ich Bilder sehen - hab nämlich laaaaaaaaaaaaange überlegen müssen welche Farbe - bin aber dann doch vernünftig schwarz geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## notsizo (17. Oktober 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHH - noch ein Racer für 08   Aber wieder ein blau/weißer ... Komm mir mit meinem schwarzen bald ziemlich alleingelassen vor
> Zu den Pedalen: Ist mir neu, dass die überhaupt ne andere Bezeichnung als "Fasten Alu" haben - weiß deshalb gar nix über eventuelle Click/Einrastsysteme....
> Auch an dich - wenn das Bike da ist will ich Bilder sehen - hab nämlich laaaaaaaaaaaaange überlegen müssen welche Farbe - bin aber dann doch vernünftig schwarz geworden...



Geht klar. Wegen der Farbe musste ich auch laaang überlegen ;-) Bei den Specs. auf der Cube Seite steht auch 'Fasten Alu', vielleicht habe ich auch das Symbol falsch gedeutet.


----------



## breakdenzer (17. Oktober 2007)

Nochaml wegen der Pedale: 





Sind glaub ich die selben wie hier am Pro 08.... 
Vielleicht hilft die das Bild ja weiter.

Es wird bestimmt Tage geben, da hätte ichs auch gern Candy-Style Blue, aber ich denke in 5 Jahren find ich das schwarz immernoch schick... Außerdem passen die Easton und Alexrims Komponenten mit Ihren Rotanteilen besser zum schwarzen...


----------



## Yoshi- (18. Oktober 2007)

HI breakdenzer,

ich hab das LTD-Race am Montag bei Rabe-München geshen und da wusste ich ich will das Bike, aber nur den Rahmen, jeder weiß nur Rahmen von Cube ist ne schwere sache ^^
Aber heut war ich bei meinem Händler um die ecke der auf dem Dachboden genau einen von Rahmen und zum glück auch noch 18" hat *jubel* Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich den LTD Race (Blue) oder doch einen Carbon Elite Rahmen nehmen soll. denn er hatt zu meinem pech noch etwas mehr rahmen da oben ^^ 
Wisst Ihr wieviel der rahmen eigentlich wiegt!? Hab ich heute ganz vergessen mit zufragen^^

Gruß Emiras


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab eben die entsprechenden Zahlen gefunden:

Der schwarze Rahmen wiegt 1690g, dass heißt der blaue ungefähr 1890g... Natürlich nicht mit dem Carbon Rahmen zu vergleichen... Wenn du das Geld hast für den Carbon, dann nimm den ! Ich glaube Carbon- Rahmen bewegen sich ja inzwischen bei +- 1000g!


----------



## notsizo (18. Oktober 2007)

ARRRRGHHH.... vorhin hat mich mein Händler angerufen und sagte, dass die Bikes wohl erst in 2-3 Wochen kommen werden.


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass die blauen noch etwas brauchen - sind die einzigen Limited Modelle, die auch bei den großen Händlern im Netz noch nicht verfügbar sind - ich hol mein schwarzes Race heute Abend ab      das musste ich dir jetzt auf die Nase binden  Ne Quatsch - kann da mitfühlen - und beinahe hätte ich ja auch das blau/weiße genommen - dann wär ich in der selben Position! Also halt die Ohren steif - es lohnt sich garantiert!


----------



## notsizo (18. Oktober 2007)

Ob blau/weiß oder schwarz.... ES IST EINFACH EIN "GEILES" BIKE !! ;-)


----------



## Yoshi- (18. Oktober 2007)

HUHU

ich hab mir mein LTD-Race in blau heute abgeholt ) 
Hab etz den Rahmen genommen weil der Preis unterschied bei 750Euro lag, zwischen Elite Carbon und LTD-Race. Der Elite Alu war nur in 20" aufm Dachboden :-( der hätte nur 200Euro mehr gekostet :-((

Egal hab ihn jetzt neben mir  inkl. FSA steuersatz.

Etz nur noch auf meine Teile warten! 

Ach so wegen federgabel, will mir ne Fox 32F100 RL oder ne ROCK SHOX REVELATION reinmachen. Aufalle fälle nur für Disc da ich mir schon meine Hayes Stroker Trail weiss schon bestellt habe )

Etz brauch ich nur noch Laufräder. Wenn das Bike Komplett ist mach ich mal n  Bildchen.


Gruß Emiras


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Oktober 2007)

So - ich hab jetzt mein Race endlich hier! Das Ding geht wie Bolle! Bei mir war heut schon Weihnachten!!!


----------



## aloha2002 (18. Oktober 2007)

geil alter  
hast ne feierabendrunde gedreht oder was?
wär cool wenn du demnächst mal pix reinstellst.
was biste eigentlich vorher gefahren, nur mal so zum vergleich?

neidvoll
aloha2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (18. Oktober 2007)

auja, bilder sind was feines 

ich will mir das race auch demnächst zulegen.
werde wohl in paar wochen meins bestellen gehen.

wie euch, bin ich auch noch mit der farbe am überlegen.
ich schau sie mir einfach im laden an


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Oktober 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> geil alter
> hast ne feierabendrunde gedreht oder was?
> wär cool wenn du demnächst mal pix reinstellst.
> was biste eigentlich vorher gefahren, nur mal so zum vergleich?
> ...



Aber nur ne ganz kleine Runde - kam leider erst um 18.15 vom Händler.... Bilder kommen Morgen! Ich sags euch die XT Narben sind der Wahnsinn!


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Oktober 2007)

So hier ein paar Bilder:

Bisherige kleine Änderungen: 
Sattel Selle Italia x2 (Cube Lmtd Race 2006)
Schalthebel Shimano XT SL M770
Griffe Race Face Good´n Evil
Bikecomputer Sigma BC 2006 MHR


----------



## de_hippi (19. Oktober 2007)

hmm, das schaut ja schonma gut aus...

ich glaub ich muss bei meinen händler  

wielange hast du gewartet?
ich möchte meins eig. erst ende des jahres kaufen...

#edit

was haste eig. gezahlt?


----------



## aloha2002 (30. Oktober 2007)

Bike ist da  
Erster Ritt war genial. Kann mich breakdancer nur anschliessen. Das Bike rennt wie'n Zäpfchen!!! Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Pro.
Und die Reba find ich erste Sahne.  
Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die was an der Geo geändert haben???
Ich hab mich direkt viel wohler auf dem Bike gefühlt. Der neue Vorbau ist ja von den Abmessungen her identisch zum FSA des Pro. ... oder irr ich mich da?

Bilder kommen sobald ich Zeit finde.


----------



## breakdenzer (30. Oktober 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - freut mich - der Wahnsinn ne    
War heut wieder ne Stunde im Wald ! Und es sollen ja noch ein paar schöne Tage kommen!

Wie siehts bei dir mit der Oro aus? Ich hab da so leicht Schleifgeräusche vorne - bei dir alles sauber?

Bilder her - aber fix


----------



## de_hippi (30. Oktober 2007)

@aloha

welches haste denn?
schwarz, oder weiß blau?

@breakdenzer
haste sonst "probleme" mit dem bike?

wie war es bei euch mit rabatt? war was möglich?


----------



## aloha2002 (31. Oktober 2007)

Aaaaalso, ich hab das weiß/blaue. Ist ein richtig schöner Rahmen und die Reba passt wie die Faust aufs Auge! Finds ein bißchen schade, das die Schrift am Rahmen und der Reba nur aufgeklebt ist; wird sich an der Reba mit Sicherheit irgendwann auflösen.
Ich hab keine Probleme mit der Bremse. Die schleift minimal, aber der Händler hat sie ewig lang eingestellt und meinte die Geräusche sind normal und werden bald aufhören. Keine Panik!!
Ansonsten bin ich mit der an diesem Modell erstmals minderwertigeren Kurbel (im Gegensatz zum 2006er Modell) trotzdem richtig zufrieden. Das Fahrgefühl ist gegenüber dem Pro einfach agiler, schneller, BESSER!!

Bilder kommen!


----------



## de_hippi (31. Oktober 2007)

hehe, 
endlich real bilder vom weiß/blauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## notsizo (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich warte noch auf meins.... :-((


----------



## breakdenzer (31. Oktober 2007)

Also Rabatt wÃ¼r ich mal mind. 100,- â¬ ansetzen - 10 % sollten drin sein... Kannst ja, falls ortsnaher HÃ¤ndler mit Wartungsarbeiten - VerschleiÃteilen etc. noch punkten... Ich habe 1000,- bezahlt, aber noch einige Umbauten und Extras rausschlagen kÃ¶nnen - mit viel HartnÃ¤ckigkeit...   Schwachpunkte sind nicht wirklich zu erkenn. Ich werde die Kurbel nÃ¤chstes Jahr wohl irgendwann wechseln, aber nicht nur aus funktionellen GrÃ¼nden - sind eigentlich nur die Gewichtsunterschiede - die verbaute Kurbel ist schon sehr hochwertig... Ich hÃ¤tte dann alles komplett XT und die 08er Gruppe sieht besonders gut aus.

Was meinst du mit der Schrift auf dem Rahmen? - Sind die blauen Teile des Rahmens nur geklebt?
Dann werd ich die Bremse mal einjuckeln 

So jetzt gehts wieder raus...


----------



## thomasf (31. Oktober 2007)

Bessere Fotos vom schwarzen?


----------



## de_hippi (31. Oktober 2007)

mal sehen, was sich so rausschlagen lässt.
mit 100 eur rabatt hab ich auch gerechnet...

wenn alle blauen elemente geklebt wären, wär irgendwie schon blöd...


----------



## aloha2002 (31. Oktober 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> mal sehen, was sich so rausschlagen lässt.
> mit 100 eur rabatt hab ich auch gerechnet...
> 
> wenn alle blauen elemente geklebt wären, wär irgendwie schon blöd...



Kommando zurück, hab mich irgendwie mit der Haptik vertan.
Es scheint so, das der Rahmen erst blau lackiert wird, und dann weiß drüber mit Schablonen für die Schrift. Also das blaue liegt fühlbar leicht tiefer als das weiß.
Auf der Reba is es leider nur ein Aufkleber.
Bilder kommen gleich, sobald ich gecheckt hab wie's geht


----------



## de_hippi (31. Oktober 2007)

asso ok.

lad sie doch bei www.directupload.net hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (31. Oktober 2007)

thomasf schrieb:


> Bessere Fotos vom schwarzen?


In der Galerie sind noch welche - aber leider auch nur Handy-Pics - nehm die Tage mal die Kamera mit... Aber Sattel, Griffe und Schalthebel sind nicht mehr original...


----------



## aloha2002 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi! Hier endlich die Pix!
Ich entschuldige mich übrigens aufrichtig für die Flaschenhalter-Kombi.
Meine guten wurden ja bekanntlich weggeklaut und ich war gestern zu pleite um noch neue zu holen  
Werd gleich mal los machen zum Bike-Shop und einen weissen besorgen. Für längere Touren steig ich auf Rucksack um. Finds doch geiler wenn nix am Rad hängt.









<- hoffe das hat geklappt! Die Qualität ist ganz gut wenn man drauf klickt!


----------



## breakdenzer (31. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schick - wirklich... Kann immernoch nicht sagen welches mir besser gefällt.     Die Aufkleber bei der Reba sind normal (auch bei der schwarzen - die halten schon was aus) An deinem sehen auch Sattel und Griffe was aus - an meinem schwarzen waren die zu auffällig.


----------



## de_hippi (31. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß, warum ich mir ein weißes bestelle!

nur bis es kommt


----------



## aloha2002 (31. Oktober 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> ich weiß, warum ich mir ein weißes bestelle!
> 
> nur bis es kommt



Du mußt den Händler richtig nerven. Meiner meinte Cube hätte aus der Misere vom letzten Jahr mit endlos Wartezeiten gelernt und würde pünktlich liefern...
Die haben wohl ein Warenwirtschaftssystem eingeführt, bei dem jedes Teil zurückverfolgt werden kann.
Mir wurde gesagt Anfang November und es war vorher da!


----------



## steve81 (31. Oktober 2007)

@aloha:
was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe und was sind das für Lichter?


----------



## aloha2002 (31. Oktober 2007)

steve81 schrieb:


> @aloha:
> was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe und was sind das für Lichter?



20"
Die Lampen, gut das Du es ansprichst.
Hinten hab ich Cuberider I dran und vorne diese Mini-Sigma 1-LED 'Gesehenwerdenleuchte'.
Ich brauch aber dringend was Neues für vorne.
Was benutzt ihr für Lampen?
Hab eben auf gut Glück passend zur Rückleuchte die Cubelight II gekauft - geb sie morgen wieder zurück. Das Ding springt bei der kleinsten Kante auf, schrott fürs Gelände.


----------



## Yoshi- (31. Oktober 2007)

HUHU,

ich melde mich von der Front. Habe heute mal ein Bild vom Rahmen gemacht da ich euch mal zeigen wollte was ich da eigentlich feines habe ^^ 

Es ist gar kein LTD-Race es ist ein LTD-Team in Blau weiß^^ 

Sorry das bild ist nicht so doll ich weiß :-(






[/url][/IMG]

JO da ich das Bike komplett selbst aufbaue, wollt Ihr wissen was reinkommt!?


Gruß Emiras


----------



## frea (31. Oktober 2007)

Was is denn da falsch gelaufen? Dachte das Team gibts 2008 neben schwarz nur in orange?

Handelt sichs hier um eine vielleicht mal wertvolle Fehllackierung?  Wer weiß was?

P.S.
Und klar, verrat mal die Liste vonTeilen, die den schönen Rahmen schmücken sollen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## aloha2002 (1. November 2007)

Emiras schrieb:


> HUHU,
> 
> ich melde mich von der Front. Habe heute mal ein Bild vom Rahmen gemacht da ich euch mal zeigen wollte was ich da eigentlich feines habe ^^
> 
> ...



Jau, hau rein und schreib doch mal.

Mich wundert dein Rahmen allerdings sehr stark. Laut Katalog gibt es nur das Race in dem blau. Das Team hat dieses Milky orange und schwarz.

Hat jemand ne Erklärung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (1. November 2007)

HIHI also ich bin froh ein einzell stück bekommen zu haben 
Zur lackierung kann ich euch nur sagen, dass man den falschen Name lackiert hatte und den Rahmen dann auf der Messe als einzellstück verkauft habe! Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht!

So hier mal die Liste der Teile 

Mavic Crossride Disc Laufradsatz
Magura Louise FR 180/ 180
FSA Steuersatz
Manitou  Silver Weiß 100mm
XT Umwerfer
XT Kurbel
XTR Schaltwerk
XT Schalthebel

Vorbau / Lenker / Reifen / Sattel   stehen noch nicht 100% fest


Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## S.D. (1. November 2007)

Wunderschöner Rahmen. 

Gruss


----------



## ren` (1. November 2007)

Hinten würde ich keine 180er Scheibe anbauen. Hatte ich bei meinem LTD Rahmen auch mal probiert - das gab üble Geräusche.


----------



## S.D. (1. November 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Hinten würde ich keine 180er Scheibe anbauen. Hatte ich bei meinem LTD Rahmen auch mal probiert - das gab üble Geräusche.



Zumal der Rahmen nur bis 160 mm freigegeben ist.

Gruss


----------



## breakdenzer (1. November 2007)

Da haste wirklich ein schönes Einzelstück! Warum holste dir nicht die neu Reba SL - die kommt dieses Jahr wie am Race in weiß   Ich glaub da hättest du nicht die schöechtere Gabel.


----------



## de_hippi (1. November 2007)

Schönes Teil.

Ich finde es schade, dass man das Race nicht in Grün und Orange bekommt...

Denn, eig. gefällt mir das grün besser, doch das blau ist auch nicht schlecht und hat noch ne bessere Ausstattung 

Die Reba in weiß ist amok ;-)

Hat euch euer Händler alles eingestellt?
Seit ihr mit dieser Konfig zufrieden?


----------



## breakdenzer (1. November 2007)

Also mein Händler hat alles bestens eingestellt - außer die Kleinigkeit mit derr vorderen Scheibe, die ja aber scheinbar normal ist. An der Gabel spiel ich täglich selbst rum - je nachdem wo ich was fahre.


----------



## Yoshi- (1. November 2007)

Danke euch, hmm dann hohl ich mir für vorne aber die 180er scheiben ^^ 
Hier mal ein Bild von eben, meine Handy Camera mag wohl die nach Fotos nicht :-/





Ich finde den Rahmen soooooooooooooooooo geil  

Diese oder nächst wochen sollen die laufräder kommen 


Gruß Emiras


----------



## breakdenzer (1. November 2007)

So jetzt gehts raus! Bis heut Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frea (1. November 2007)

Emiras, ist da noch eine Schutzfolie auf dem Schaltauge oder ist das wirklich purple? Wenn ja, lässt du das so, oder tauscht dus gegen ein silbernes?
Finde das beißt sich ziemlich mit dem wunderschönen blau-weißen Rahmen.


----------



## breakdenzer (1. November 2007)

So - hatte heut auf der Tour mal ne Kamera mit - denke die Nilder sind etwas besser als die Handy-Pics.... 

















Einfach fantastisch heute das Wetter und der Wald - hoffe in euerm Bundesland war auch Feiertag!


----------



## breakdenzer (2. November 2007)

Wasn los - alle am Racen?   Ich will fahreindrücke von den Neubesitzern!


----------



## CopyMaster (2. November 2007)

Die wollen alle ihre Neuanschaffungen nicht dreckig machen.  

Ich war diese Woche bisher jeden Tag unterwegs, aber ich hab ja kein LTD.


----------



## aloha2002 (2. November 2007)

meine neuanschaffung ist seit gestern morgen schon eingesaut  

aber ich frage mich ob ihr alle sonst nix zu tun habt... 
ich geh arbeiten, studieren und die freundin seh ich auch noch ab und an!
bin froh wenn ich 3-4 mal die woche radeln kann


----------



## CopyMaster (2. November 2007)

Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (2. November 2007)

Du studierst entweder das Falsche (mein Studium lässt mir bisher den nötigen Freiraum), du arbeitest zu viel oder du wohnst zu weit weg vom Wald!!! 
Ich fahr bei mir die Straße weiter und kann 2 Stunden durch Feld, Wiesen und Wälder hobeln ohne die Zivilisation zu sehen  

Sag bloß du hast dein Race so eingesaut in die Ecke gestellt - ich hab bisher jedesmal das Ding wieder sauber geleckt!


----------



## Yoshi- (3. November 2007)

Moin Jungs,

ich warte nur noch auf meine Felgen und Bremsen  Dann geht der große umbau los  
Federgabel, werde ich wohl vorerst mal meine alte Judy Sl nehmen insofern ich die einbauen mag weil die ist Geld :-/
Bei mri ist es aber genauso, ich schau bei mir aus der terassen Tür raus und habe Wald und wiesen  Nur fahr ich derzeit noch wenn ich mal nicht Arbeiten muss (Koch) meine Frau auf Arbeit ist, leibend gerne Schotter  
Überlege gerade ob ich überhaupt das schöne Rad den Winter schon nehmen soll oder lieber noch mein altes  


Gruß Emiras


----------



## dawncore (3. November 2007)

Emiras schrieb:


> Danke euch, hmm dann hohl ich mir für vorne aber die 180er scheiben ^^
> Hier mal ein Bild von eben, meine Handy Camera mag wohl die nach Fotos nicht :-/
> 
> 
> ...



leck mich fett was für ein geiler Rahmen!   

was hast du dafür blechen müssen?


----------



## Yoshi- (3. November 2007)

HI,

Du willst ernsthaft von mir wissen was ich für dieses Sahnestück an Einzellstück gezahlt habe!? Ohh weh ich glaube ihr haut mich alle  

Listenpreis 399Euro aber eben mit dem Aufdruck LTD Race

Der zu sehende Rahmen einzellstück *grins* 175Euro Hab dafür noch nen FSA Steuersatz gegönnt, wo ich mal ne frage an euch hätt.

Welchen Spacer muss ich auf die gabel packen!? Den goldenen oder den silbernen!? der Goldene passt irgendwie besser drauf :-/ wobei was ist dann mit dem silbernen!? Was für einer das ist!? Öhmm steht nur drauf FSA ACB hoffe der taugt was hatt immerhin 50okken gekostet :-(





Gruß Emiras


----------



## frea (3. November 2007)

Keine Einbauanleitung mit ner Explosionszeichung dabei?
Hast schonmal gegoggelt? Da dürfte sich sicher was finden lassen.


----------



## r19andre (3. November 2007)

Hey,
der silberne ist offen und kommt als Konus auf die Gabel unten. Der andere oben

Andre


----------



## Yoshi- (3. November 2007)

HUHU, ne dieses Papier hat mein Händler behalten ^^ Danke schön r19andre

Emiras


----------



## breakdenzer (4. November 2007)

So - heut gehts nach einem Tag Ruhepause weider raus - hoffe, dass auch arbeitende Studenten ihre Freundinnen versorgt bekommen und ne Stunde finden heut (gell Aloha)...
Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## aloha2002 (5. November 2007)

Die Studenten hatten natürlich Zeit! Bilder folgen!

Hat jemand von den "Race"rn Bock ein WP-Team zu gründen?
Ich war letzten Winter ganz gut dabei und hab nicht vor das abreißen zu lassen  

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. November 2007)

Dieses Bike ist der absolute Hammer! (So weit ich dass jetzt schon sagen kann.) Ich hab mich entschieden es Ende November auch zu kaufen. In Blau/weiß, auf die 200 g kommt es auch nicht an. Das erste neue Bike seit dann fast 12 Jahren!

War heute schon bei nem sehr netten Händler hier in Hamburg, bin neu hier und hab noch keinen Stamm-Shop. Er hat gleich mal bei Cube die Lieferzeiten erfragt, zur Zeit 3-4 Wochen. Da muss man dann wohl durch. Der Händler hat mir gut gefallen. Hat von sich aus auch schon angedeutet, dass der Listenpreis nicht bindet ist.
Jetzt darf nur nichts dazwischen kommen! 

Ich bin also für weitere Erfahrungsberichte und Infos dankbar. 

MfG Stoppelhüpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (6. November 2007)

Ein weiterer Racer - gute Wahl! Also bin jetzt so ungefähr 200km geradelt und immernoch begeistert... Natürlich kannst du auch das ein oder andere noch aufwerten - vorallem die Kurbel ist nur befriedigend... Das wird wohl mein nächster Angriffspunkt - Kurbel +Umwerfer - dann wäre die XT komplett. Ansonsten rennt das Ding wie Bolle!  
Farbe ist deine Entscheidung - kannst dir ja mal die Natura Bilder hier angucken...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. November 2007)

Ja mit den Kurbeln sehe ich das ähnlich. Die passen nicht so richtig zum Rest. Wobei der Verkäufer heute meinte, dass wären Deore Kurbeln die sogar leichter wären als die LX. Ich aber auch kein Gewichtsfetischist, wenn sie ihre Funktion gut erfüllen bleiben sie erstmal dran.
Die Bilder habe ich mir x-mal angesehen. Ich finde das White Candy Blue einfach schöner und schwarze Bikes gibt es so viele.

Such mal bei google nach Bilder "Cube Limited Race 2008" und guck mal was er findet.  

MfG Stoppelhüpfer

Hoffentlich geht der November schnell rum....


----------



## de_hippi (6. November 2007)

hehe

breakdenzer in die front ;-)

@stoppelhüpfer,
hast du nun schon bestellt, oder wartest du noch, bis die teile beim händler stehen?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. November 2007)

Nee, hab ich noch nicht. Warte noch aufs Weihnachtsgeld. Das wird ein Geschenk!


----------



## de_hippi (6. November 2007)

achso!

bei mir ists so ähnlich, aber bald ist weihnachten ;-)


----------



## Yoshi- (6. November 2007)

Moin moin wie man so schön in Hamburch sagt ^^

Hmm ich füle mich meinem so alleine hier, trau mich schon gar nicht mehr zu schreiben :-( Zwecks LTD Team 

Ich bau an meinem auch die XT Kurbel dran, sieht einfach besser aus  ich hoffe das meine Laufräder und Bremsen endlich mal eintrudeln, damit ich mal anfangen kann.

Gruß Emiras


----------



## Headshooter (7. November 2007)

HI alle zusammen,
habe mit viel Interesse eure Beiträge gelesen und bin begeistert von dem was ihr so schreibt.
... Mein neues Rad (also natürlich auch das neue Ltd Race) ist noch unterwegs zum Händler  , hoffe es dauert nich mehr lang.
Wenns da ist, schick ich auch ma ein paar Bilder wenn ihr wollt...

MfG Headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (7. November 2007)

Immer her mit - an dem Ding kann man sich eh nicht satt sehen  
Holst es dir ja bestimmt auch in blau/weiß - ne   Am Schluss bin ich der Einzige mit dem schwarzen Ross! 
Hatte heute meinen ersten Plattfuss- hab mich dann gelich noch mit nem neuen Race Face Vorbau getröstet =)
Der ist jetzt 2cm kürzer und das lange fahren entspannter - vorallem bergauf!


----------



## Headshooter (7. November 2007)

Du sagst es...  Meins ist BLAU/WEIß  
naja...  schwarz ist auch cool.
Hatte mein altes in schwarz, nur ich wollte mal was neues haben und da hab ich mir gedacht, dass blau sicher cool aussieht  

MfG Headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (7. November 2007)

hier mal mein würfel auf der wiesbadener platte


----------



## Headshooter (7. November 2007)

Geil, einfach nur geil !!!     
Und das steht bei mir in ein paar Tagen auch inner Garage 

...mein Gott... das is ja nicht auszuhalten mit dem warten   

MfG Headshooter


----------



## de_hippi (7. November 2007)

@ headshooter

du sprichst mir aus der seele 

noch ca. 4 wochen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. November 2007)

@ de_hippi
ja, das tut er mir auch....

@ aloha2002
schönes Foto von nem schönen Bike. Ich hab es mir gleich runtergeladen und werde es im Büro als Hintergrundbild benutzen. Eine kleine Freude bei der Arbeit und es steigert die Vorfreude und Anspannung.

Du hast ja den 20er Rahmen, ich brauch den 22er. Ich hoffe der sieht auch noch so gut aus.


----------



## Headshooter (7. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage an euch:
Glaubt ihr die 80mm Gabel reicht?  Mein Freund hat eine 100mm und ich finde die ist schon ziemlich knapp bemessen. Ich denke mal ihr fragt euch jetzt, was wir denn so damit machen...  eigentlich gar nicht mal so extreme Trails nur ein bisschen im Wald "rumdüsen" , kann aba vielleicht auch daran liegen das seine Gabel ziemlich weich eingestellt ist. 
Er hat eine "Rock Shox Tora 302 100mm + U-Turn".

MfG Headshooter


----------



## de_hippi (7. November 2007)

@stoppelhüpfer

evtl. gibts ja noch paar bilder, mit schönem hintergrund, als desktop hintergrund ;-)

@headshooter
ich fahre mein jetziges hardtail auch mit ner 80er gabel.
fahre damit ctf und marathon + normale runde

gefahren wird zu 95% alles was kommt.
sprich waldautobahn, singeltrail, stufen, wurzelwege, brücken, etc

durchgeschlagen ist die bei mir noch nie, aber leider bietet mir diese gabel zu wenig rückmeldung, deshalb auch der umstieg auf das race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. November 2007)

@ de_hippi,
das wäre natürlich die Krönung!

@headshooter
Laut Cube hat die Gabel die 85(!) mm. Mir persönlich reicht das für Tour und CC. Meine jetztige ist eine uralte RST von 1996 mit 89 mm. Die nutze ich eigentlich nie aus, sofern das bei dem alten Ding überhaupt noch geht.
Deshalb brauche ich auch dringend was neues. Ich denke damit werde ich gut fahren.


----------



## Yoshi- (7. November 2007)

moin moin, boar sagt mal ihr habt alel so riesige Rahmen was seid´s Ihr für riesen?

Bin ich der einzigste mit nem 18zoll ?? Hab gute neuigkeiten zu meinem derzeitigem Stand, Umbau fast fertig  wollts mal Bilder!? Hoffe das meine felgen moin kommen 


Gruß


----------



## de_hippi (7. November 2007)

@Emiras

ich bekomm auch nen 18er 

immer her mit bildern, wir sind doch alle bildergeil


----------



## Headshooter (7. November 2007)

@Stoppelhüpfer:
ohh, sorry... klar hat die Reba vom Race 85mm Federweg ...mein Fehler

fals es hier jemanden interessiert:
Ich habe mich nach einem neuen Fahrrad umgeschaut, da ich mit meinen Freunden (zwei andere) in den Sommerferien 2008 von Aachen nach Maranello in Italien fahren möchte. Der eine Kumpel hat ein Felt Q920 (mit der Tora302), mit dem bin ich dann mal Probe gefahrn und war begeistert. Von daher kam für mich nur noch ein Rad in der 1000'er Preisklasse in Frage. Ich hab mich im Internet informiert und bin dann auf Cube gestoßen. Die sollen ein erstklassiges Preis-Leistuns-Verhältnis haben. Also bin ich direkt mal auf die Seite von denen und dann ist mir das LTD Race ins Auge gesprungen. 1.richtige Preisklasse 2. Gute bis sehr gute Komponenten 3. optisch ansprechend 4. Hardtail (ist auf jeden Fall für Touren besser geeignet).
Fazit:
Das perfekte Bike für mich  
Ansonsten hab ich vor in meiner Umgebung im Wald und auf Schotterwegen zu fahren, wobei ich denke das dieses RAd bestens dafür geeignet ist.

Ich hoffe meine kleine Geschichte zum Thema "wie komme ich zu diesem Fahrrad" hat euch ein wenig interessiert .

MfG Headshooter


----------



## Yoshi- (8. November 2007)

@Headshotter wo muss man sich für die Tour nach Maranello anmelden!?
Bilder vom Zustand des Schmuckstücks kommen moin ;-) @de hippi wann bekommst es denn?

Gruß Emiras,


----------



## de_hippi (8. November 2007)

@headshooter

wie seit ihr auch diese tour gekommen?
wielange habt ihr eingeplant?


@emiras

das weiß ich noch nicht genau.
ich war schon beim händler, hab das teil schon in echt gesehen...
ich schreibe aber am 19. und 20.11 meine Abschlussprüfung.
Nach der will ich zum freundlichen gehen und mir das teil zulegen.

er meinte zuletzt, eig. hat er immer welche da...
kollege hat sich letzte woche dort ein reaction in schwarz gekauft und durfte es auch nach einstellen und probefahrt direkt einladen...

welche rahmengröße benötige ich?
eig. dachte ich nen 18", aber der scheint mir doch nach längerem überlegen etwas klein.
mom fahr ich mein ghost mit nem 48cm rahmen. 
lt. umrechner sind 18" aber nur 43cm und 20" 50cm. ich selbst bin 178 cm groß

naja, wird der händler schon wissen.


----------



## Headshooter (8. November 2007)

Also ich hab mir mit meinem Kumpel zusammen überlegt, dass wir was verrücktes machen wollen, weil wir generell ziemlich crazy drauf sind ...
naja   und dann haben wir uns überlegt dass wir einfach nach Italien fahren, weil dort der Onkel vom Kumpel wohnt. Ein paar Tage später haben wir unseren "Plan" dann dem anderen Typ erzählt, und der war dann von Anfang an begeistert und fährt jetzt auch mit  
Wir wollen die 6 Wochen die wir Zeit haben auch ausnutzen, also werden wir auch 6 Wochen fahren . Wir werden natürlich auch ein wenig die Umgebung genießen und auch ein paar kleine Touren da unten machen...
natürlich auch mit Bildern und Videos 

@de_hippi:
Also ich würd dir ein 18" empfehlen . Ich selber bin 188cm groß und fahre ein 20", von daher...

MfG Headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (8. November 2007)

Also ich fahre bei 1,80 den 20" - aber auch nur weil ich eher längere Touren fahre - wenn du mit 1,78 das 20" nimmst änder aber die Vorbaulänge! Hab ich auch gemacht - ist jetzt perfekr...


----------



## Headshooter (8. November 2007)

@breakdenzer:
Was meinst du mit Vorbaulänge ändern ?
Was kann man da genau ändern und was beeinflusst man damit ?


----------



## aloha2002 (8. November 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> @headshooter
> 
> welche rahmengröße benötige ich?
> eig. dachte ich nen 18", aber der scheint mir doch nach längerem überlegen etwas klein.
> ...



Du liegst wie ich und breakdenzer zwischen den Rahmengrössen.
Du kannst dich für 18 entscheiden und fährst definitiv sportlicher.
wenn du eher der cc oder tourer bist würd ich 20 empfehlen.
Aber mach doch auf jeden fall die gute alte Probefahrt  
Der händler kann dir auch nicht sagen wie du dich auf dem bike fühlst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (8. November 2007)

@ breakdenzer
welchen vorbau hast du jetzt? auf jeden fall ne ecke kürzer oder?
ich glaub das werd ich auch tun.


----------



## Headshooter (8. November 2007)

Wie lange habt ihr eigentlich auf eure Fahrräder gewartet ?


----------



## aloha2002 (8. November 2007)

ich so 4-5 wochen.


----------



## Headshooter (8. November 2007)

In anderen Themen stehen so Probleme wie:
- zu wenig Öl in der Feder (keine Federwirkung mehr)
- Bremsen müssen zurückgerufen werden
- Bremsen schleifen
- usw.

habt ihr damit eigentlich irgendwelche Ehrfahrungen/Probleme oder seit davon betroffen ?

MfG Headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (8. November 2007)

Zum Thema Vorbau: (Das Ding an dem der Lenker hängt=)
- Hab jetzt einen Race Face Evolve XC 100mm Länge ~ 50 
  (der Easton ist 120mm lang); 
- Aufpassen der Easton  Lenker ist oversized d= 31,8mm !
- Man liegt mit kürzerem Vorbau nicht so gestreckt auf dem Rad, besonders bei langem Fahren den Berg hinauf wesentlich angenehmer und die Lenkung meiner Ansicht nach direkter.

Bremsen haben die bekannten Kinderkrankheiten von Scheibenbremsen:
Asphaltschwingungen dadurch schleifen sie... Ansonsten gute Wirkung.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (8. November 2007)

Was meinst Du mit "Kinderkrankenheiten"? Dass diese Probleme nach längerem Einfahren verschwinden?

Für die Reba, braucht man ja ne Luftpumpe. Da ist eine bestimmte erforderlich, oder gibt es da ne Norm?


----------



## r19andre (8. November 2007)

Hey,
meins wird wahrscheinlich nächste Woche fertig. Wird ein custom Bau. Mehr verrate ich noch nicht.

Mal schaun wie leicht ich das Teil bekomme.Der einzelne nackte Rahmen hat 1780gr. in 20"
Der Winter kann kommen  

Grüße
Andre


----------



## breakdenzer (8. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Kinderkrankenheiten"? Dass diese Probleme nach längerem Einfahren verschwinden?
> 
> Für die Reba, braucht man ja ne Luftpumpe. Da ist eine bestimmte erforderlich, oder gibt es da ne Norm?



Ne mit Kinderkrankheiten meine ich für Scheibenbremsen typische, aber funktionell unproblematische Problemschen.
Wie gesagt, durch die Noppen der Reifen wird vorallem bei hohem Luftdruck der Reifen und Asphaltfahrt die Scheibe in Schwingung versetzt. was zu messerschleifartigen Geräuschen führt.
Scheint aber ein gängiges Problem zu sein...

@r19 Auf deinen Eigenaufbau bin ich ja mal gespannt! Ich werde mir in der Winterpause noch ne neue Kurbel gönnen - im Frühjahr nen Gelsattel und ne neue Sattelstütze - dann ist aber denk ich Schluss=)


----------



## Yoshi- (8. November 2007)

HI, also ich hab auf meins nicht warten müssen^^ es ist eher zu mir gekommen, geshen, gekauft, gefreut. Habe heute die Felgen und Bremsen bekommen. Also bei den Felgen *sabber* hab nicht gedacht das die Mavic Crossride so geil ausehen können  Bin mit dem Bike fast fertig am Umbau. So n paar alte teile vom alten rad kommen auch noch dran, da ich erst mal ne liste machen muss was ich noch alles brauch 

Bilder folgen, versprochen!


Gruß Emiras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (9. November 2007)

Habe heute ein weiß-blaues in 18 zoll gekauft.
Morgen kann ich es abholen.
Lenker wird direkt gegen einen Flatbar getauscht.
Edles Gerät! 
Erstes Bike nach ca. fünf Jahren abstinenz!


----------



## breakdenzer (9. November 2007)

Willkommen in der Race-Gemeinschaft - gute Wahl für den Widereinstieg


----------



## Headshooter (9. November 2007)

Du hast es gut  ...
Ich muss noch ca. ne Woche warten  

Hatten die das auf Lager oder wie kommt es, dass das so schnell abholbereit ist ?

MfG Headshooter


----------



## Yoshi- (9. November 2007)

HI Leute, hab meins aufgebaut  *grins* bilder ja hihi ich lad se gleich hoch.




Die Federgabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und Reifen werden noch ausgewechselt!


----------



## breakdenzer (9. November 2007)

*Trommelwirbel*


----------



## Headshooter (9. November 2007)

Bis auf die Farbe der Feder (die ja noch geändert wird  ) voooolll geil  

Ich weiß nich ob du es schon geschrieben hast, aber was haste da jetzt eigentlich drangebaut? (also von den Komponenten her)

MfG Headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (9. November 2007)

Da haste wirklich ein Unikat! Weißte jetzt schon welche Gabel es wird? Also die Reba SL kann ich nur weiterempfehlen! Und in weiß ist die auch wirklich schick! Den Vorbau würd ich auch noch auf schwarz wechseln...


----------



## Yoshi- (9. November 2007)

HI,

gabel, na ja ich weiß net wo ich ne Reba Sl herbekommen soll :-(

Dachte aber an Manitou Silver 100mm oder Marzocchi - Marathon Corsa LT weiss 2008

Komponenten:



 Frame: Cube LTD Team Blue Withe 
 Fork: !?
 Headset: FSA
 Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
 Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
 Shifters: Shimano LX
 Brake: Magura Louise FR 160 / 160
 Crankset: Shimano Deore XT, 44/32/22T
 Cassette: Shimano XT 9 speed, 11-32T
 Wheelset: Mavic CrossRide
 Tires: Ritchey Z-Max


----------



## breakdenzer (9. November 2007)

Emiras schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> gabel, na ja ich weiß net wo ich ne Reba Sl herbekommen soll :-(
> 
> ...



Also die Reba dürfte kein Problem sein - die ist im offiziellen Produktkatalog von SRAM auch in weiß angegeben - dürfte fast jeder Händler drankommen. bikediscount haut im Moment die schwarze Reba SL für 299,-  raus! UVP 499!!!! Wenn die Kohle keine Rolle spielt: Ne weiße Fox F80/100 wäre natürlich ein hingucker - aber wer hat schon ~ 800 zu viel


----------



## de_hippi (10. November 2007)

schön schön!
aber bin ich blind, oder warum sehe ich keine scheibe vorn?


----------



## Yoshi- (10. November 2007)

HI, habe mir die Louise FR gekauft mit 160 / 210 scheiben, kann aber ja vorne keine 210er scheiben dran machen ;-) etz muss ich erst mal schauen das ich ne 160er scheiben herbekomme! Halbwegs besser die Bilder als gestern.


----------



## breakdenzer (10. November 2007)

Also der Antrieb ist ja wirklich schick - aber wie gesagt, die Gabel und der Vorbau sollten meiner Meinung nach demnächst geändert werden - vorallem die Gabel! Die Reba SL bekommste in schwarz für unglaubliche 250,- bei cycles4u.de !!!! Das sind 50% zum UVP!!!


----------



## Yoshi- (10. November 2007)

HI,

ja ich weiß das der vordere Teil net dazu passt! bin ich der gleichen meinung! Wird ja auch bald gemacht!
Also schwarz ich weiß nicht  aber der preis ist schon geil ^^
Ich dachte an einer der beide gabeln. Haben beide 100mm federweg! Ach sagt mal wenn ich ne Gabel mit Postmount nehme muss ich dann auch 180er scheibe Fahren wegen adapter?

Schaue gerade bei cycles a weng rum, ich bin grad bei der Sid Race stehen geblieben  289Euro find ich echt nett.


----------



## breakdenzer (10. November 2007)

Wenn eine der beiden auf jeden Fall die Corsa! Aber hast schon recht mit der weißen Farbe - das passt einfach besser zum Rahemn. Wie wärs den mit: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a4239/tora_318_u-turn_85-130_mm_weiss_2007.html
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1194728271ZK2gOPRAaUazWygP&lss=fahrrad_zubehoer&aktion=&naviid=275&ArtikelID=7191&marke=&start=41&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

ob und wann die Reba SL white kommt weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## breakdenzer (10. November 2007)

Die SID Race ist zwar in weiß abgebildet ist aber schwarz:
Bezeichnung  	Rock Shox SID Race 80mm 2007 Canti&Disc 2008
Beschreibung 	CANTI&DISC
Federweg: 80 mm
Einstellung: All Travel
Gewicht: 1.304 g
Federsystem: Dual Air
Einstellung: Positiv- und Negativ-Luftdruck via Autoventil
Dämpfung: Pure DeLite
Einstellung: Zugstufe extern
Tauchrohre: Magnesium, ovalisiert
Gabelkrone: Aluminium 6061 T-6, geschmiedet, hohl
Gabelschaft: Aluminium, konifiziert
Standrohre: 28 mm, Aluminium, 7000er Serie, reibungsarm anodisiert
Farben: Schwarz
Optionen: Mit Canti+Disc
Preis (Brutto) 	289,00 EUR / 1,0 stück


----------



## de_hippi (11. November 2007)

es gibt sie aber definitv in silber.
siehe hier, aber für etwas mehr geld  
http://www.mountainbiker.at/pages/site/de/shop_detail.php?id_product=8033

silber würde noch ins farbkonzept passen.
weiße gabeln sind halt recht selten...

geht es nicht eine gabel zu lackieren?
z.b. im blau des ltd.
würde best. geil aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (11. November 2007)

oder vielleicht doch die neue 08er SID 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=132172&d=1188640769


----------



## breakdenzer (11. November 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> oder vielleicht doch die neue 08er SID
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=132172&d=1188640769



Och - die dürfte ja auch für 300 zu haben sein  Ich glaub silber passt da nicht wirklich - sieht man ja am Vorbau - der sticht sich schon erheblich mit dem weiß... Also meine Wahl wäre im Moment die Recon - die ist minimal schlechter als die Reba...


----------



## de_hippi (11. November 2007)

jo, könnte stimmen mit dem silber.
nur man muss unterscheiden, zwischen lackiertem silber und dem polierten alu.
das alu reflektiert ja viel stärker und unterscheidet sich deshalb mehr.

silber würde aber bestimmt nicht soviel auffallen, wie das gelb


----------



## breakdenzer (11. November 2007)

Das Gelb ist grass   Aber jetzt nochmal zur weißen Reba - ist meiner Meinung nach keine Sonderlackierung (OEM) - auf der alten (2007) Produktseite von SRAM/Rock Shox sind schon die neuen Gabeln für 08 zu sehen. Sieht man am neuen RECON Design - und die Reba als SL in weiß! Würd einfach mal bei bikediscount/cycles4u/actionsports/bikemailorder anrufen und fragen ob es die SL nicht in den nächsten Wochen in weiß gibt. 
http://www.sram.com/en/rockshox/crosscountry/reba/

Ansonsten mein Favorit die Recon!


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

So jetzt noch die Kurbel im Frühjahr und der Hobel ist fertig! (Vielleicht nochn Gel-Sattel)









Finde der Race Face Vorbau passt hervorragend zur restlichen Farbgebung Black/Red !


----------



## de_hippi (12. November 2007)

schick schick!

bekommste keine klickies?


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> schick schick!
> 
> bekommste keine klickies?



Danke  Ist in Planung - hab aber noch nicht den Schuh meiner Träme gefunden - wird wohl erst nach der Kurbel so weit sein...


----------



## de_hippi (12. November 2007)

bitte 

ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich vom shimano spd auf das system von crankbrothers eggbeater umsteigen soll

das sl pedal ist in silber/blau,
würde ja sehr gut zum rahmen passen


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

Durchaus - bei dem Rahmen kann man auch viele passende Sachen finden...
Diese Pedale wären der Wahnsinn mit ner 08er XT Kurbel!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a5028/candy_sl_mtb_pedale_schwarz.html
Was mir damals nicht so ganz gefallen hat, waren die Anbauteile. (Easton, Alexrims) Die haben ja alle Rot mit dabei - find ich nicht so passend zu blau weiß... Hatte mich ja erst ganz am Ende für schwarz entschieden... 

Hab folgende Schuhe im Auge:






Aber die sind mir im Moment noch zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (13. November 2007)

Bei mir tut sich ein Problem auf.
War gestern bei einem Händler um mal auf einem 22er LTD Rahmen Probe zu sitzen. Er hatte ein 2006er Comp da und meinte der Rahmen wäre der gleich. Ergebnis: Etwas kurz. 
Allerdings ist das Oberrohr bei meinem jetzigen Rahmrn ungefähr genauso lang. Nur hab ich nen 140er Vorbau statt nen 120er. Müsste den also tauschen. 
Wie würde sich denn eine 140er Vorbau auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken?


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Hast vielleicht mitbekommen, dass ich mein Vorbau auf 100mm verkürzt habe und sehr zufrieden damit bin. Finde die Lenkung vorallem bergauf viel direkter und auch die Sitzposition sehr entspannt... 
Wenn du jetzt ein 140mm Vorbau fährst weißt du ja welches Handling dich erwartet, aber hast du schonmal über nen größeren Rahmen nachgedacht? 
Kommt natürlich auch auf die Anforderung/Fahrstil an - eher Sportlich, aggresiv oder eher entspannt,ausdauernd. Danach würde ich bei der Rahmenfrage entscheiden - und da es sich um ein Hardtail handelt eher zum größeren Rahmen raten, als den langen120mm Vorbau nochmals zu verlängern...
Dein Oberkörper liegt ja dann noch flacher auf dem Rad...


----------



## aloha2002 (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> aber hast du schonmal über nen größeren Rahmen nachgedacht?



Er hat doch schon den größten Rahmen (22") getestet. Da kann er nicht weiter über was noch größeres nachdenken.

Ich denke Du solltest den Händler fragen ob er Dir den Vorbau nach den ersten Testausfahrten bei der ersten Inspektion noch tauschen kann.
Mein Händler macht das standardmäßig. Ich werd meinen Vorbau wohl auch noch tauschen lassen.
Sie kannst Du erstmal schauen ob Du mit dem kürzeren klar kommst und wenn nicht haste keine Mehrkosten für den 140er.
grüße
aloha2002


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. November 2007)

@ breakdancer, ich werde mir schon den 22er holen. Noch größer geht nicht, und auch bei anderen Herstellern wird es schwierig.
Ich war heute schon bei dem Händler um das mal zu besprechen. Der meinte auch dann müssten wir halt ein wenig probieren. Vielleicht tut es ja auch ein 130er schon, oder vielleicht auch ein 140er der dann etwas steiler ist. Mal sehen.
Ganz lieb ist mir das nicht. Geht aber wohl nicht anders.


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Sorry - hatte irgendwie 20" im Kopf... Na dann haste nicht viel Möglichkeiten außer den Vorbau oder die Sattelstütze... (wei Reaction)...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. November 2007)

Eben.
Was meinst Du wegen dem Reaction? Der Rahmen ist etwas anders und das Oberrohr noch etwas kürzer. Hab bei einem Händler hier ein LTD Sondermessemodell gesehen. In schwarz, Ausstattung wie das Race nur mit XT-Kurbeln und Umwerfer. Für 1199 EUR feines Teil, aber der Rahmen war vom Reaction.

P.S.: Warum bekomme ich von diesem Forum keine Mails mehr auf neue Beiträge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Wie ein Messemodell mit Reaction Rahmen - stand da nicht CC drauf und war ein Lmtd? 
Ich meinte nicht den Reaction Rahmen, sondern die Sattelstütze die am 08er Reaction verbaut ist...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. November 2007)

Es war ein Schild dran von wegen "Sondermodell". Auf meine Nachfrage meinte der Verkäufer das hätte Cube zur Messe raus gebracht und das würden die immer machen. Laut seiner Aussage ist es ein Reaction Rahmen. Es stand LTD drauf und ich meine auch CC. Er hatte es auch in seinem Händlerkatalog.

Die Stütze vom Reaction wäre echt ne Möglichkeit!


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Es war ein Schild dran von wegen "Sondermodell". Auf meine Nachfrage meinte der Verkäufer das hätte Cube zur Messe raus gebracht und das würden die immer machen. Laut seiner Aussage ist es ein Reaction Rahmen. Es stand LTD drauf und ich meine auch CC. Er hatte es auch in seinem Händlerkatalog.
> 
> Die Stütze vom Reaction wäre echt ne Möglichkeit!



Ich glaub nicht, dass die auf nen Reaction Rahmen Lmtd schreiben   Die CCs sind mir bekannt - aber halt als normale Lmtd Rahmen mit schlechterer Lack.

Das CC bekommst du aber auch billiger! ~ 1000


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. November 2007)

Was hat es denn mit diesen CCs auf sich? Ich hör da jetzt zum ersten Mal von. Ist das so ein Art 2. Wahl? Die kosten mit der Ausstattung laut 1.000 EUR ??? 
An dem Ding ein Schild mit alter Preis von 1400 EUR.
Ich muss dazu sagen. Der Laden war so ein ZEG Ding.....


----------



## r19andre (14. November 2007)

na herzlichen Glückwunsch,

die Messemodelle wurden nie mit den Reaction Rahmen ausgeliefert, sondern mit den einfachen Rahmen, bis Attention. Also noch nicht mal LTD. Sind auch nicht eloxiert, sondern pulver.
Seitdem das LTD Race für 1099,- zu bekommen ist, brauch man das LTD CC nicht mehr. War aber bisher sonst ein perfektes Bike fürs Geld. Kenne viele die das fahren. jetzt geht wieder das typische ZEg Image rüber, könnte ich wetten  

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. November 2007)

Nein, nein. Wir wollen wegen der ZEG nicht diesen Thread kaputt machen.
War/ist das LTD CC also ein Messemodell auf Basis eines "getarnten" Attentention-Rahmen?


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Also - soweit ich weiß, sind es einfache Aluminiumrahmen (nix double/triple butted) mit ner schwarzen Pulverbeschichtung (also keine anodized "Lackierung"). Kenn das Bike wirklich nicht für 1400?! sondern immer nur für 1100/1200 ...  Von der Ausstattung ne gute Alternative - aber außer der Kurbel holste da jetzt im Vergleich zum Race nix mehr raus. 
Das Race sollte dein Händler dir auch für max 1000 anbieten...
Hier mal ein Link zumm CC - vll wars ja das???
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/Cube-LTD-CC-Messemodell/~kid152/~tplprodukt_1/~prid504.htm

Aber schön dem Race treu bleiben


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Also - soweit ich weiß, sind es einfache Aluminiumrahmen (nix double/triple butted) mit ner schwarzen Pulverbeschichtung (also keine anodized "Lackierung"). Kenn das Bike wirklich nicht für 1400?! sondern immer nur für 1100/1200 ...  Von der Ausstattung ne gute Alternative - aber außer der Kurbel holste da jetzt im Vergleich zum Race nix mehr raus.
> Das Race sollte dein Händler dir auch für max 1000 anbieten...
> Hier mal ein Link zumm CC - vll wars ja das???
> http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/Cube-LTD-CC-Messemodell/~kid152/~tplprodukt_1/~prid504.htm
> ...



Jo, das aus dem Link dürfte es sein. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass da ein ehemaliger Preis von um die 1400 EUR stand. Aber ich wollte es eh nicht haben. 
Tut sich nicht viel zum Race. Und das hat den besseren Rahmen und sieht besser aus. 

Werde das Race bald (Ende November erst ) bestellen. 
Wenn es gut läuft ist es vielleicht noch vor Weihnachten da. Die Warterei macht mich jetzt schon verrückt....


----------



## breakdenzer (15. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Jo, das aus dem Link dürfte es sein. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass da ein ehemaliger Preis von um die 1400 EUR stand. Aber ich wollte es eh nicht haben.
> Tut sich nicht viel zum Race. Und das hat den besseren Rahmen und sieht besser aus.
> 
> Werde das Race bald (Ende November erst ) bestellen.
> Wenn es gut läuft ist es vielleicht noch vor Weihnachten da. Die Warterei macht mich jetzt schon verrückt....



Holst dir den Hobel auch in blau weiß wie der Rest hier  ???
Bin ja immernoch der einzige blacky  
Also ich denke, wenn du nicht gerade Dirk Nowitzki heißt, sollte das Bike schon irgendwie nagepasst werden können...


----------



## CopyMaster (15. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Bin ja immernoch der einzige blacky


Der hat den Trend verpennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (15. November 2007)

Hatte ja laaaaaaaaaaange überlegt - sogar ne Umfrage hier gemacht (Ergebnis 50/50). Hab mich dann aber fürs zeitlose schwarz entschieden (Anbauteile passen besser, Klamotten passen besser, etc...) Bereue meine Entscheidung immernoch nicht!


----------



## 900degrees (15. November 2007)

Hello

Werde mir auch das Race kaufen. Das schwarze in 18" (85/86cm Schritt bei 1,82m) bin ich schon Probe gefahren, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, warte jetzt bis die Bikeschmiede das Blau/Weiße reinbekommt in 2 Wochen, also 4, also 8  und werds mir dann mal ansehen und dann ne Entscheidung treffen.

Blau/Weiß sieht richtig geil aus auf den Bildern, live sicher auch. Nur geistert mir das selbe wie den anderen Schwarzfahrern im Kopf rum.. zeitlos und das Rot passt besser 

Naja mal sehen.

Ist hier evtl. ein Darmstädter/Umgebung der ein blau/weißes hat? 


/edit:


Headshooter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch:
> Glaubt ihr die 80mm Gabel reicht?



Die Rebas kann man alle mit Einbau/Entfernung von Spacern zwischen 85/100/130mm umtraveln! Frag mal deinen Händler. Ob 130mm noch Sinn macht, sei mal dahin gestellt, insb. im Hinblick auf Steifigkeit und Veränderung der Geo.


----------



## breakdenzer (15. November 2007)

Der nächste Racer   Und es werden immer mehr ! 
Du hast dich also bei 1,82 für 18" entschieden - ich fahre bei 1,81 ein 20" mit kürzerem Vorbau und bin sehr zufrieden... Naja ist wohl ne subjektive Entscheidung, meinte auch der Händler...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (15. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Holst dir den Hobel auch in blau weiß wie der Rest hier  ???
> Bin ja immernoch der einzige blacky
> Also ich denke, wenn du nicht gerade Dirk Nowitzki heißt, sollte das Bike schon irgendwie nagepasst werden können...


Ich werde ihn mir auch in weiß-blau holen. Schwarze Bikes gibt es schon so viele. Das find ich etwas langweilig. Und meine Bike-"Mode" wird nicht auf das Rad abgestimmt.


----------



## Racing Pit (15. November 2007)

wo habt ihrs gekauft ? beim h&s bike discount gibts des sehr billig.


----------



## aloha2002 (15. November 2007)

Hi Leute,
mein Würfel hat heut die Schnellfallgrenze überschritten 
Macht sich ganz gut im Schnee find ich.


----------



## Racing Pit (15. November 2007)

@ aloha2002: sehr schönes bike, wollt ich mir auch kaufen, aber gewicht und gabel haben mich abgeschreckt, daich fox wollte.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (15. November 2007)

@ Racing Pit:
Bei H&S bekommst Du das schwarze zum normalen Listenpreis. Und auch z.Zt. nur in schwarz. 
Bei nem "normalen" Händler kannst Du noch verhandeln.

Was stört Dich an der Reba?

@ aloha2002:
Schöne Bilder. Sie machen das Warten nicht gerade leichter.


----------



## Racing Pit (15. November 2007)

Was stört Dich an der Reba?[/quote]

eine schlechte (schmerzhafte) erfahrung auf dem HW5 bei mönchsberg 
daher einmal und nie wider
meinung: fox ist robuster und daher sicherer
wäre natürlich möglich das des ne beschädigte war, aber damit hat die sichs bei mir ordentlich versaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (15. November 2007)

Ich hab nen interessanten Satz auf ner Shopseite gefunden wo sie den Syntace Duraflite-Lenker anbieten.

"Statt kürzeren Vorbau kaufen - Duraflite montieren. Der Syntace Duraflite verkürzt die Vorbaulänge effektiv um ca. 15 bis 20 mm."

Kann einer von Euch dazu was sagen?
Ich hatte auch überlegt nen neuen Vorbau anzubauen, aber mit dem Lenker hätt ich weniger Gewicht und vielleicht auch den Effekt wie mit nem kürzeren Vorbau oder  

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## aloha2002 (15. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @ aloha2002:
> Schöne Bilder. Sie machen das Warten nicht gerade leichter.



Das wollt ich bezwecken, HÄHÄHÄ
*quäl*


----------



## Racing Pit (15. November 2007)

langer vorbau ist für cc fahrer eigentlich positiv, denn:
-gestreckte, windschnittige fahrposition
-besseres lenkverhalten


----------



## CopyMaster (15. November 2007)

@aloha: Die 9° vom Duraflite sind heftig. Ob man sich damit die Vorteile vom kurzen Vorbau beschaffen kann, bezweifle ich. Habs aber nicht ausprobiert. Stell dir mal übertrieben einen sehr sehr langen Vorbau (von mir aus 1m) vor und dazu einen Lenker, der so stark gebogen ist, dass die Griffe wieder nah bei dir sind. Ich würde sagen, damit lässt sichs lausig lenken. 

Die starke Biegung ist aber auf jeden Fall gut, wenn man mit geraden Lenkern Probleme mit dem Handgelenk hat. Muss man ausprobieren, für mich wärs nix.

"Besseres Lenkverhalten" ist übrigens ein sehr relativer Begriff 
Zum geradeaus fahren ist ein langer Vorbau gut, für enge Kurven ein kurzer.


----------



## Racing Pit (15. November 2007)

der lenker sollte über dem punkt sein an dem das rad den boden berührt


----------



## breakdenzer (15. November 2007)

Aber bergauf ist gestreckt nicht so angenehm - vorallem wenn man zwischne zwei Rahmengrößen liegt und sich für die größere entschiegen hat...
@ aloha - das letzte bild ist geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (15. November 2007)

@aloha
echt schönes rad.

gut, dass ich es mir auch bald kauf


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)

Racing Pit schrieb:


> der lenker sollte über dem punkt sein an dem das rad den boden berührt



bist du da sicher?
also mein vorbau müßte dann noch locker 5-7 cm länger sein.
schau mal die cube-geo-charts an. da ist der lenker auch ein gutes stück hinter der reifen-bodenberührung.


----------



## Racing Pit (16. November 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> bist du da sicher?
> also mein vorbau müßte dann noch locker 5-7 cm länger sein.
> schau mal die cube-geo-charts an. da ist der lenker auch ein gutes stück hinter der reifen-bodenberührung.


 
bin mir net absolut sicher


----------



## 900degrees (16. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Der nächste Racer   Und es werden immer mehr !
> Du hast dich also bei 1,82 für 18" entschieden - ich fahre bei 1,81 ein 20" mit kürzerem Vorbau und bin sehr zufrieden... Naja ist wohl ne subjektive Entscheidung, meinte auch der Händler...



Entschieden ist noch nix. Bin bisher nur das 18" gefahren, die hatten kein anderes da.

Werde beide Größen nochmal ausgiebig probefahren. Ich bräuchte eigentlich nen 19" Rahmen. Hab jetzt erstmal automatisch zum kleineren tendiert, weil wendiger, wurde mir auch in zwei Läden zu geraten. Aber wie gesagt, werde mir das nochma ansehen.

Schade, dass Rahmengrößen nur in 2" Schritten gehen  

Sehr schöne Bilder übrigens!


/edit: Bzgl. Hinterradbremse.. da passt echt nix größeres als ne 160er Scheibe dran? Hatte eigentlich vor mir da ne 180er dranzumachen.. nix möglich, mit irgend nem Adapter? Bisschen knapp oder (hab immerhin 92kg Kampfgewicht)?


----------



## breakdenzer (16. November 2007)

900degrees schrieb:


> Entschieden ist noch nix. Bin bisher nur das 18" gefahren, die hatten kein anderes da.
> 
> Werde beide Größen nochmal ausgiebig probefahren. Ich bräuchte eigentlich nen 19" Rahmen. Hab jetzt erstmal automatisch zum kleineren tendiert, weil wendiger, wurde mir auch in zwei Läden zu geraten. Aber wie gesagt, werde mir das nochma ansehen.
> 
> ...



Komisch - alle drei Händler mit denen ich gesprochen habe, haben mir bei 1,81 zum 20" geraten und auch ich fühlte mich auf dem größeren wohler... 
Kommt natürlich darauf an was du hauptsächlich fahren möchtest - da bei mir auch schonmal die ein oder andere Tagestour dabei ist, hab ich auch mehr Wert auf entspannteres, als auf aggresiv/sportliches Fahren gelegt. Mit dem kürzeren Vorbau für mich auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl...


----------



## 900degrees (16. November 2007)

Was hast du für ein Schrittmaß?

Werde das auf jeden Fall im Kopf behalten und deine Variante probieren. Was für einen Vorbau hast du? 90mm?


----------



## breakdenzer (16. November 2007)

900degrees schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Schrittmaß?
> 
> Werde das auf jeden Fall im Kopf behalten und deine Variante probieren. Was für einen Vorbau hast du? 90mm?



Schrittlänge auch so ca. 86cm... 
Der Race Face Vorbau - Bilder vorige Seite - ist 100mm lang - hat einen wirklich spürbaren Unterschied gemacht diese 2cm...


----------



## 900degrees (16. November 2007)

Okay, werde dann nochmal 18", das 20" und soweit möglich 20" mit 100mm Vorbau fahren, haben ja wirklich quasi exakt die gleichen Maße.

Evtl. bauen die mir das ja zum testen um, die Bikeschmiede soll da ja sehr gut sein.

Dank dir!


----------



## Headshooter (16. November 2007)

Hi @ all
wollte mich auch nochmal melden  
also bei mir dauert es noch 1-2 Wochen  das is bei Cube ja normal, obwohl es schon vor 2 Wochen da sein sollte 

Falls es irgendwem hier weiter hilft:
Ich bin 188cm groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm und fahre 20"

MfG Headshooter


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Du studierst entweder das Falsche (mein Studium lässt mir bisher den nötigen Freiraum), du arbeitest zu viel oder du wohnst zu weit weg vom Wald!!!



JETZT weiß ich bescheid  
Hab dich grad im Studivz gefunden.
Und jetzt darfst du 3x mal raten warum ICH nie Zeit hab zu biken?
Ein Tipp: Unseresgleichen mag sich nicht sonderlich  

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (16. November 2007)

Ingenieur und Wiwi?


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)

ne, nich ganz... ingenieur is schon nich schlecht.
breakdenzer müßte es wissen...


----------



## breakdenzer (16. November 2007)

Dann tippe ich mal ganz einfach auf einen Künstler - wirste Architekt  Aber ich hab nix gegen Architekten - mein Vater ist auch einer dieser Gattung!


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)




----------



## breakdenzer (16. November 2007)

Hätte es auch gerne gemacht, aber ich muss dir ja sicher nichts über die Beschäftigungssituation erzählen. Mein Vater ist selbstständig und der Laden läuft ganz gut - helf hier und da auch mit, nur wie das hier in der ländlichen Region in 20Jahren aussieht... Hab dann lieber mal den Ingenier ins Auge gefasst... 
Wo biste denn Mainz oder Darmstadt?


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)

ist sicher auch ne gute entscheidung. ich komm zwar mit den statikgeschichten in arch gut klar, aber für den bauing. wär's dann mathetechnisch eng geworden  
bin in wiesbaden an der fh.
bin aber trotzdem guter dinge. habe azyklisch begonnen und habe ganz gute kontakte durch meinen nebenjob bei der ingenieurkammer.
hast du dich schon spezialisiert? (wasserbau soll abgehen wie noch was in den nächsten jahren -> interne geheiminformation  )

hoffe das stört hier keinen so'n bißchen off-topic...
sonst stell ich gleich nochmal n bild von meinem bike rein


----------



## breakdenzer (16. November 2007)

Ach was - das merkt doch keiner... 
Ja Mathe ist schon die große Mitte beim Bauing. - jedes Fach greift mehr oder weniger darauf zurück... Ich werde Richtung Hochbau gehen - Tiefbau und vorallem die Siedlungswasserwirtschaft sind nicht wirklich so interessant... 
Hab aber auf jeden Fall vor den Master noch dranzuhängen. 
Werd wohl ein graubärtiger Langzeitstudent - hab vorher schon 3 Semester Elektrotechnik kurz vor dem Vordiplom geschmissen - die Informatiker und Etechniker leben wirklich in ner anderen Welt!

Zurück zum Thema: Wie sind deine ersten Eindrücke vom Race - schon Verbesserungswünsche?
Ich dachte immer die Farbe des Architekten sei schwarz - und du hast dich für blau/weiß entschieden? Selbst euer Bautabellen Buch ist schwarz !


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)

hmmm, gutes argument.
aber schwarz is eigentlich keine farbe.
hab übrigens gelernt wo das herkommt das arch. immer schwarz tragen.
damit man früher bei den zeichnern, die mit kohlestiften gezeichnet haben, nicht die flecken auf der kleidung sah.

ich hab seit ein paar jahren meine blaue phase. mein letztes ltd war ja auch blau und da war dieses ne gute alternative. ich mag auch dieses trendgelaber nicht, aber ich fand den rahmen einfach gelungen.

wenn irgendwann mal ein rr dazu kommt wird es grau/schwarz werden. schon wegen dem material 

ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem race. Es hat nen genialen votrieb.
ich denke aber das ich auf dauer auch das ein oder andere ändern werde.
eventuell mal ein paar carbon anbauteile (lenker -> da will ich mal ne flatbar probieren, vorbau, sattelstütze) in der Bucht schiessen und ein bißchen gewicht sparen. das erste was m.M.n. geändert werden muß ist der lrs. ich finde den vom gefühl her besser als den taurus, aber ich denke ein leichter lrs würde am ehesten meiner vorstellung von dem bike nahekommen.
ich will den kiedrich-marathon mitfahren. ziel ist im moment nur nich letzter werden, da das doch ne krasse distanz für meine verhältnisse ist.
ich konzentrier mich im moment auch abwechselnd auf ausdauer und uphill-strecken. bei den trails in dem marathon werd ich wohl verlieren, aber da kann ich mit leben.

und bei dir?


----------



## r19andre (16. November 2007)

Nabend,
dann pack ich mein Teil mal hier rein, wollte ich zwar erst wenn kpl. ist, aber ist ja schon fast fertig. Aber noch kein Entstadium. Wird schon noch anders werden. Warte noch auf ein paar Teile.









bis die Tage wenns fertig ist für`n Winter

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing Pit (16. November 2007)

sieht echt hammermäßig aus!


----------



## aloha2002 (16. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Nabend,
> dann pack ich mein Teil mal hier rein, wollte ich zwar erst wenn kpl. ist, aber ist ja schon fast fertig. Aber noch kein Entstadium. Wird schon noch anders werden. Warte noch auf ein paar Teile.
> 
> bis die Tage wenns fertig ist für`n Winter
> ...



Hi,
sieht schon gut aus bisher. Kannste mal die geplante Konfiguration auflisten?
Felgenbremsen für den Wintereinsatz??


----------



## breakdenzer (17. November 2007)

Goil das Teil - vorallem Umwerfer und Schaltwerk! Was kommt denn für ne Kurbel dran? Sieht auch mit der schwarzen Reba schick aus!

@ aloha
Ich werde erstmal nur noch die Kurbel ändern (teuer genug ne XT Kurbel), aber erst Anfang nächsten Jahres - dann auch in Verbindung mit anderen Pedalen... 
Da es mir dann eh wieder langweilig wird, ist in Sachen Sattel+Stütze auch noch nicht alles gesagt  
Ich fahre hauptsächlich alleine - max. mit nem Kumpel, aber gerade um auch mal raus zu kommen und abzuspannen. Bin einmal einen Marathon mitgefahren und fast verendet - hab natürlich total übertrieben zu Beginn und am Ende war ich auch wirklich fertig! Ich fahre gerne so weit meine Beine wollen - und dafür ist das Race ne Wucht


----------



## r19andre (17. November 2007)

Hi,
ja Winter und V-Brake. Es soll trotz des Rahmens ein leichtes Race-Hardtail werden. 
Momentan verbaut/wird noch verändert
Rahmen: Race
Gabel: Reba Team / starr Alu weiß  
Steuersatz: CaneCreek
Vorbau: WCS
Lenker: WCS
Bar Ends: WCS
Stütze: NC17
Sattel: Gobi
Bremse: XT 08
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Schalthebel: XTR
Kassette,Kette: XT
Kurbel: TUNE (günstig geschossen, muss nur noch kommen) evtl. 2-fach
LRS: Ringle Flea, DT / Richtey PRO (Winter) 
Pedal: 520
Griffe: Ritchey
Reifen: NN,RR 2.1 / Conti MK 2.4 (Winter)
Schläuche: Schwalbe XX-light

Fahre es im Winter um die Lager des Sting zu schonen und brauche es auch noch für nen 24h Rennen.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## CopyMaster (17. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Stütze: NC17


Ist das die mit der krassen Satteleinstellung?



r19andre schrieb:


> Kassette,Kette: XT


Da würd ich gerade im Blick auf 24h ne SRAM Kette empfehlen.


----------



## breakdenzer (17. November 2007)

@r19 
Ist das die Gabel vom Stereo? Was hasten für ne weiße Starrgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (17. November 2007)

Hi,
net Kette fahre ich und bleib ich bei einer HG93. 
Ist mir noch nie kaputt gegangen und bin mittlerweile einige MA und 24h Rennen gefahren.
Die Gabel hatte ich mit vor ein paar Wochen für mein Race Hardtail besorgt. Ist eine 07er Reba Team.
Im Stereo ist eine Revalation 426 verbaut und im meinem Sting eine Reba Race U Turn.
Es kommt eine Kinesis Maxlight 450 rein, habe ich schon strahlen lassen und liegt gerade beim Pulverbeschichter. wir dann reinweiß, ich hoffe das gleiche wie vom Rahmen.

V-Brake, weil ich noch soviele LRS Sätze habe und der Ringle erst ein halbes Jaht alt ist. Verkaufen nicht,weil ich da nicht mehr genug für bekomme und für ein 24h Rennen brauche ich keine Disc bei 70kg. Naja bei Schnee muss ich halt mit den Schuhen bremsen. 

Grüße
Andre


----------



## steve81 (17. November 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze vom Race hat?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine leichtere zu holen.
Empfehlungen?


----------



## flyingstereo (17. November 2007)

steve81 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze vom Race hat?
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine leichtere zu holen.
> Empfehlungen?



Rausziehen und nachschauen?  
Sollte 31,6 sein.


----------



## breakdenzer (20. November 2007)

Denk ich auch - bin aber zu faul zum messen - so ich mach mich jetzt mal wieder enaus - bei uns liegt nämlich kein Schnee und die Wege sind noch recht goil


----------



## de_hippi (21. November 2007)

Hey Leutz!
Komme gerade vom Freundlichen!
Hatte mit ihm ein nettes Pläuschen...
Das erste Race, das er bekommt, kommt in der 1. Dezember Woche.

Er bekommt dann in meiner Rahmengröße direkt 5 Stk, deshalb könnte ich mir dann direkt eins mitnehmen 

Er bot mir noch das Sondermodel LTD Series an.
Dies hat den gleichen Rahmen, als das Race, nicht wie früher, anderer, billiger Rahmen. Ist nur statt Lack, bzw anorized, pulverbeschichtet.
Ausstattung, ist gleich, bis auf XT Kurbel, statt Deore Kurbel und Deore Griffe, statt XT oder LX Griffe

Preislich: Race 1000 Sondermodel 1050

was meint ihr?

Ich tendier zum Race, da ich dort das geile weiß bekomm.
Wenn ich zum schwarzen tendier, dann würd ich die Sonderserie nehmen...

Gruß


----------



## breakdenzer (21. November 2007)

Das Teil soll ja aber auch was aussehen - und die kurbel (einziger Pluspunkt) wär mir die Sache nicht Wert... 
Schwarz nur anodized.

Ich hab übrigens für Race mit anderem Sattel, XT Schaltgriffen und anderen Griffen 950,- bezahlt - da wäre die Kurbel noch drin...


----------



## de_hippi (21. November 2007)

welchen sattel haste denn stattdessen genommen?
warum?

ich tendier auch zum race.
ist einfach en unikat


----------



## Headshooter (21. November 2007)

@de_hippi:
willst du ein blau/weißes oder ein schwarzes rad ?
weil ich will auch endlich mein bike haben  ...
und wenn ich die anderen postings hier so lese dann sagen die 4-5 wochen.
du meintest ja 1. dez woche.


----------



## de_hippi (21. November 2007)

ich will/und hole mir da weiß blaue

das kommt immer auf den händler an.
er hatte mir das heute erklärt, dass es immer drauf an kommt, wann der händler bestellt.

cube fertigt die bikes und sendet dann direkt die teile raus.
wenn jetzt händler x direkt auf der messe sagt, er will 20 stk haben in versch. größen, dann bekommt der die ersten 20.
wenn dein händler schon vor wochen bestellt hat, dann ist er auf der warteliste und bekommt direkt, wenn fertig.
wenn dein händler aber noch bestellen muss, dann kommts auf die warteschlange an ;-)

verstanden?

welches willst du?
mein händler meinte nun, er wolle keine schwarzen race ordern, dafür hätte er 15 sondereditionen da...
seiner meinung nach, nimmt jemand das race nur, weil er weiß/blau will...


----------



## Headshooter (21. November 2007)

also ich hol mir das blaue...  habs auch schon bestellt (war vor 4 ein halb wochen). der händler meinte er bestellt es noch am gleichen tag.
also denke ich müsste das jetzt eigentlich bald kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (21. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja Winter und V-Brake. Es soll trotz des Rahmens ein leichtes Race-Hardtail werden.
> Momentan verbaut/wird noch verändert
> Rahmen: Race
> ...



heute fast fertig, mal die Kurbel draufgesteckt mit ollem Innenlager.
bist jetzt das leichteste LTD was ich kenne, mit Pedal, Fl. halter, Tacho genau 10,6kg  
-starre Gabel = unter10kg  

das erste Soll erfüllt.
Komplettbild kommt die Tage wenn meine Gabel fertig ist und wenn das korrekt Innenlager da ist.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Headshooter (21. November 2007)

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie das dann aussieht  

was ich dich noch fragen wollte:
hat das irgenteinen grund, dass du das rad möglichst leicht haben willst ?
weil ich mein mit einer starrgabel kommste im gelände nich sehr weit, oda gibt es da ein paar "experten" die das dann trotzdem machen  

MfG Headshooter


----------



## r19andre (22. November 2007)

Hi,
naja, ne Federgabel ist schon nicht verkehrt, aber bei nem 24h Rennen kommts auch auf das Gewicht an. Da kann man die Gabel ruhig verschmerzen. Und für den Winter fahre ich dann halt 2,4er Reifen, das muss dann reichen. Kann leider auch kein Geld ka....... als Familienvater  

Hätte also dann demnächst eine Reba Team 4Mon. alt mit PopLOC Adjust und Canti/Disc über

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. November 2007)

Jetzt ist es sicher!  Ich hab das Bike heute in weiß/blauer als 22er bestellt. Den Liefertermin erfahre ich aber erst Montag. Hoffentlich kommt es noch in der ersten Dezemberhälfte. Jetzt heißt es warten...


----------



## Headshooter (24. November 2007)

super   jez haben wir noch einen mehr !!!


----------



## Headshooter (24. November 2007)

Wär einer von euch , die das bike shon haben so nett und stellt ein bild vom lenker rein ? also von der fahrer/draufsicht aus.
ich möchte nähmlic wissen wie der genau gebogen ist und wieviel platz man da drauf noch hat.

danke schon mal im vorraus

MfG Headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (24. November 2007)

Sind zwar XT Schalthebel - dürfte aber nix machen...


----------



## CopyMaster (24. November 2007)

Also wenn da der Easton EA30 Riser dran ist, schauts mit Platz dank Oversize trotz 685mm Breite übel aus.

edit: Richtig.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. November 2007)

Dann ist der aber auch ordentlich breit. Mein jetziger, noname-Produkt, ist 590 breit. Dann müsste ich den Lenker vielleicht noch tauschen lassen. Sonst könnte das in Kurven etwas eng werden. Bin nämlich etwas über 2 m groß, mit entsprechend langen Oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (24. November 2007)

mein jetztiger is auch nur 620mm lang. die 685mm vom easton sind ja wohl extrem 

eine bitte nochmal an die race besitzer:
könnt ihr mal nach messen ob das auch wirklich so is ? 

werd den dann wahrscheinlich auch ändern lassen. in den kurven beim CC hat man dann schon ziemlich die probleme.


----------



## breakdenzer (24. November 2007)

Also bei mir sinds ~640 beim Easton EA30...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. November 2007)

Klingt schon etwas besser. Naj a, wird man im Shop mal ausprobieren müssen. Mir wird das Bike auf Anhieb eh nicht passen.


----------



## CopyMaster (24. November 2007)

Oh echt nur 640? Ich hab jetzt einfach die Herstellerangabe geglaubt. Hab meinen nicht nachgemessen, der kam mir auch so schon so breit vor. Bin bisher mit ~530er Flatbar unterwegs gewesen...

edit: EA30 Riserbar


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. November 2007)

Kommt sicher auch drauf an wie man misst. Ob die Länge des Rohres oder eben die echte breite des Lenkers misst.


----------



## breakdenzer (24. November 2007)

- genau, das ungebogene Rohr wird schon seine 680 haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (25. November 2007)

ja  ich hab im internet auch die herrsteller angabe gefunden mit 685mm, aber wenn breakdenzer nachgemessen hat und es sind nur 640mm, dann is dass doch schon mal besser 

naja... vielleicht hole ich mir dann doch noch einen anderen.
ich hatte vor einen 550mm zu nehmen, das ist finde ich eine angenehme größe 

MfG Headshooter


----------



## Headshooter (26. November 2007)

hab grad mit meinem händler telefoniert und der meinte, dass cube nicht liefern kann, da sie die teile von shimano nicht bekommen  
was ist das denn bitte für eine sch**** !?! 
langsam bin ich genervt von den lieferzeiten...


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

Das ist echt zum kxxxxxx - vorallem da jeder Provinzhändler schon die Shimano Gruppen hat für 08...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. November 2007)

Dann will ich in das Klagelied mal mit einstimmen. Mir wurde heute als Liefertermin Anfang/Mitte ... *APRIL* genannt!  
Eins ist klar, so lange warte ICH NICHT!!!

Hab jetzt ein paar Optionen:
a) ich ändere die Bestellung in schwarz, dann wäre es im Januar da
b) ich storniere die Bestellung und gehe zu nem anderen Händler. Der hat schon eins (blau/weiß 22er Rahmen) bestellt und das soll im Februar kommen.
c) ich storniere und such mir aus Protest was ganz anderes!

Momentan tendiere ich zu a). Bei Variante b) glaub ich dem Typ den Liefertermin nicht wirklich. Ist so ein großer Laden die auch Carver und Lakes und son Kram verkaufen. Und bei c) wüsste ich zur Zeit keine Alternative mit der Ausstattung zu dem Preis.

Was meint Ihr?

Schöne Sch**** das.....!


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

Also, wenn du unbedingt das blaue willst, frag mal bei mhw bikehouse nach - auch versender wie bikediscount...
Also, ich glaube das sind dann aber keine Shimano Probleme mehr - höchstens die weiße Reba macht Probs...
Ich kann das schwarze auch empfehlen - das solltest du sogar schon jetzt bei diversen Händlern bekommen.


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

rabe-bikes in münchen versendet das blau weiße auch - einfach mal anrufen - ich kann die nur empfehlen!


----------



## hako1800 (26. November 2007)

JA Ja ich wurde auch 2 mal vertröstet,habe etwas mehr als 4 Wochen warten müssen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439202/cat/500/ppuser/102448


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. November 2007)

Versender ist mir eigentlich nicht so recht. An dem Rad müsste noch dies und das geändert werden und ich würde gern zum Shop gehen können, wenn ich gar nicht weiter weiß.
Aber 5 Monate zu warten, ist mir "etwas" zu viel. Werde mal die Cube Händler im Hamburger Umland anrufen, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

Versender sind was Umbauten an Vorbau, Sattel etc. angeht eigentlich immer sehr offen...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. November 2007)

Na ja, aber ich will da testen und ausprobieren was am besten passt.
Aber ich werde den Gedanken mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (26. November 2007)

@hako1800:
is das ein 18" rahmen den du da hast ?
asonsten natürlich GEILES bike


----------



## hako1800 (26. November 2007)

nein 16 weil ich (auch) etwas klein bin.
wollte mir das auch erst bestellen,bin dann aber doch zum Händler und ein 18 probegefahren,musste feststellen das ich doch auf dem 16 besser aufgehoben bin.


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Na ja, aber ich will da testen und ausprobieren was am besten passt.
> Aber ich werde den Gedanken mal im Hinterkopf behalten.



Um die Geometrie zu testen kannst du ja auch ein Comp, Pro, Team testen...


----------



## Headshooter (26. November 2007)

kriegt man das bike denn direkt nach einer woche(ich weiß jetzt nich was da so üblich ist  ) wenn man es im internet bestellt hat?
wenn ja, warum haben die das dann auf lager?


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

Die meisten Versender haben ein größeres Lager als Hinz und Kunz. Rabe hat alleine in München drei Filialen... 
Ich würd aber vor Bestellung natürlich mal anrufen. 
Ich hab mein Race bei MHW abgeholt - die versenden aber auch...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. November 2007)

@ breakdancer: Das stimmt hab ich ja auch schon gemacht. So weiß ich schon mal, dass es mit Standardvorbau und eventuell auch Standartlenker nicht passt. Aber damit weiß ich noch nicht wie und wann es am besten passt. Und dann finde etwas falsch sich in einem Shop die Beratung zu holen, und dann im Internet zu bestellen. Die Leute Shop geben sich die Mühe ja auch nicht zum Spaß.

@Headshooter: Der Versender wird wesentlich mehr Bikes umsetzen als der kleine Laden an der Ecke. Die bestellen eine Menge X weil sie sich sicher sein können, dass sie die auch los werden. Außerdem wird das im Einkauf sicher billiger für die. Die kleinen Läden können sich das nicht leisten. Die haben ein paar Modelle da, und ansonsten wird bestellt wenn es auch einen Kunden für ein Rad gibt. Deshalb müssen die sich dann jedes mal wieder hinten anstellen bei Cube.


----------



## Schelle (27. November 2007)

Hallo
so, ich habe am Freitag ein ebenfalls das Race in 'Black Anodized' 20" bestellt. Am Donnerstag soll es schon beim Händler sein.
@breakdenzer
Du bist nicht mehr allein ;-)


----------



## breakdenzer (27. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @ breakdancer: Das stimmt hab ich ja auch schon gemacht. So weiß ich schon mal, dass es mit Standardvorbau und eventuell auch Standartlenker nicht passt. Aber damit weiß ich noch nicht wie und wann es am besten passt. Und dann finde etwas falsch sich in einem Shop die Beratung zu holen, und dann im Internet zu bestellen. Die Leute Shop geben sich die Mühe ja auch nicht zum Spaß.
> 
> @Headshooter: Der Versender wird wesentlich mehr Bikes umsetzen als der kleine Laden an der Ecke. Die bestellen eine Menge X weil sie sich sicher sein können, dass sie die auch los werden. Außerdem wird das im Einkauf sicher billiger für die. Die kleinen Läden können sich das nicht leisten. Die haben ein paar Modelle da, und ansonsten wird bestellt wenn es auch einen Kunden für ein Rad gibt. Deshalb müssen die sich dann jedes mal wieder hinten anstellen bei Cube.



Du musst dich entscheiden:
Entweder unbedingt dieses Bike, oder einen Händler der vorher den ganzen Umbauzirkus mitmacht und dann auch noch liefern kann (April!!!)

Ich war auch zur Probefahrt mit nem Limited CC wo anders (Hab mich für die Größe entschieden) - wollte aber das Race und habs bei MHW sehr schnell bekommen. 
Du kannst ja später auch mit dem Bike zu jedem Händler der Welt für Service/Reperatur!
Also ich denke gerade so ausgefallene Rahmengrößen sollte man sich schnell sichern.
Also ich kann den Versender nur empfehlen, obwohl ich das Bike ja dann im Packert abgeholt habe... War auch alles sauber eingestellt.
Ruf da einfach mal an - am besten mit Hernn Neumann sprechen - Preis erstaml erfragen - aber bestimmt nicht mehr als 960 bezahlen!
Dann kannste zu Hause immer noch an der Geometrie rumbasteln - neuer Vorbau etc.
@ Schelle - endlich jemand mit Geschmack!


----------



## Schelle (27. November 2007)

Danke, mein Händler hat eben angerufen, das Bike kann abgeholt werden.
Au Mann Sch..ß Schnee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (27. November 2007)

ich hab mich mal bei einem anderen händler erkundigt...
der kann mir das schwarze in 5 tagen geben  
das blau/weiße jedoch hat er erst wieder im märz  
also die aussage von stoppelhüpfer´s händler, sprich april, wird wohl leider stimmen 

jetzt überlege ich mir ob ich nicht doch das schwarze nehmen soll 

können bitte alle, die ein schwarzes haben oder wollen mal sagen warum sie unbedigt diese farbe wollten (vorteile, begrüngungen)?  ich kann mich nämlich nicht dazu durchringen es in schwarz zu kaufen 

MfG Headshooter


----------



## CopyMaster (27. November 2007)

Leichter und Teile in anderen Farben passen besser dazu.


----------



## breakdenzer (27. November 2007)

Vorteile (meine Meinung):
1. Leichter
2. Anodisiert - Lack ist unempfindlicher
3. Zeitlos schwarz - lange schlicht und schick 
4. Anbauteile von Easton/Alexrims mit Rotanteilen passen sehr gut (besser) zum Rahmen
5. Meine komplette Kleidung passt besser
Nur die Griffe müsstest du ändern - die passen meiner Meinung nach nicht!

Das waren die Gründe warum ich das Schwarze genommen habe - frag aber doch mal aus Spass bei MHW und Rabe an fürs blau/weiße...


----------



## Headshooter (27. November 2007)

ist das die bike-house-gmbh ?


----------



## breakdenzer (27. November 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ist das die bike-house-gmbh ?



Japp - sprich mal mit Hernn Neumann...
www.mhw-bike-house.de


----------



## Headshooter (27. November 2007)

ich hab da gerade angerufen...
also die schwarzen habe sie da aber die blau/weißen bekommen die erst im märz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (27. November 2007)

Übel - aber jetzt mal ehrlich - das kann ja dann wohl nicht an Shimano liegen, sondern entweder RockShox oder Rahmenlacker...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (27. November 2007)

Ich hab heute mit einem Großteil der norddeutschen Cube-Händler telefoniert. Von Bremen bis Kiel. Aber so richtig zufriedenstellen konnte mich keiner. Entweder hatten sie überhaupt keine Ahnung, oder konnte das blaue im März/April und das schwarze im Januar bekommen.

@breakdenzer, mit MHW habe ich auch lange und mehrmals telefoniert. Der Herr N. da ist wirklich sehr freundlich und bemüht. Klang auch sehr interessant was er gesagt hat . Er kann Ende Dezember liefern. Da passt es mir aber nicht so gut, von daher wird es dann wohl Anfang Januar werden.
Bei meinem Händler war ich eben auch noch mal. Er erfragt morgen den genauen Termin für das schwarze im Januar. Und dann werde ich mich entscheiden. 

@Headshooter: 
Vorteil schwarz: Man kann es kaufen. (Zumindest sieht es danach aus.)


----------



## Racing Pit (27. November 2007)

woher kommen dann die bilder der neuen bikes auf diesem forum?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (27. November 2007)

Racing Pit schrieb:


> woher kommen dann die bilder der neuen bikes auf diesem forum?


 Das sind alles Fälschungen oder Vorserienmodelle.
Das meine vorherige Aussage, ebenso wie diese, einen gewissen Grad von Ironie und Galgenhumor enthielt, sollte Dir nicht gegangen sein.


----------



## Racing Pit (27. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Das sind alles Fälschungen oder Vorserienmodelle.
> Das meine vorherige Aussage, ebenso wie diese, einen gewissen Grad von Ironie und Galgenhumor enthielt, sollte Dir nicht gegangen sein.



da hast du doch tatsächlich recht, ich habs nicht aufmerksam durchgelesen sondern nur geschwind überflogen.


----------



## Headshooter (27. November 2007)

der vorteil, dass man das schwarze kaufen kann ist erstaunlich richtig   

naja  ich mach mich dann mal weiter auf die suche nach dem zukunfts model BLAU/WEIß


----------



## hako1800 (27. November 2007)

Früh genug entschieden und Bestellt,was soll ich sagen 
ätt iss jail

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439202/cat/500/ppuser/102448


----------



## citycobra (27. November 2007)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich bei meinem händler in siegen ein blau/weißes hab stehen sehen. genaues dazu weiß ich aber leider nicht (weder rahmengröße noch das genaue modell, etc.). sollte also jemand interesse haben, so gebe ich die kontaktdaten gerne per private nachricht raus. ich kann allerdings nicht versprechen, dass der solche bikes auch versendet oder nur vor ort verkauft.


----------



## Headshooter (28. November 2007)

ich habe mir nun einen neuen händler gesucht und siehe da...  er hat das blaue und ich kann es vorraussichtlich nächste woche abholen    
...na also... geht doch  

hoffe bei euch siet es mitlerweil auch besser aus !?

MfG Headshooter


----------



## hako1800 (28. November 2007)

Bei mir sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (28. November 2007)

Hey...
wie siehts denn mal mit erfahrungsberichtn aus?(von denen die eins haben versteht sich)


----------



## Kari_ (28. November 2007)

so, vom stillen mitlesertum möchte ich mich hiermit verabschieden, euch herzlich begrüßen und mein heute erstandenes rad vorstellen:


----------



## steve81 (28. November 2007)

ich verrate nichts!
im ernst, klasse rad, schön agil, klettert gut!
möchte meins allerdings noch etwas leichter machen.
als erstes sind wohl sattel u. stütze fällig!
wiegen zusammen 650g,da lassen sich locker die ersten 250g einsparen! zudem gefällt mir der scape sattel nicht wirklich gut, werde wohl auf selle italia slr xp umsteigen!
lenker hatte ich gleich beim händler gegen nen ritchey flatbar getauscht u. den vorbau umgedreht. 

wer hat am seinem race bisher umbauten vorgenommen?


----------



## hako1800 (28. November 2007)

Tja kann mich da nur anschliessen,das warten hat sich gelohnt.
Umbauten:1 mal die pedale gegen 5050x


----------



## Headshooter (28. November 2007)

ICH  
ich kriege meins zwar erst nxt woche aber ich habe eine xt kurbel einbauen lassen, denke nach und nach werde ich auch so kleinigkeiten wie sattel+stütze und lenker ändern...  hat aber noch zeit


----------



## Kari_ (28. November 2007)

ich (siehe oben) habe nun die xt komplett, die aufkleber der felgen entfernt und stütze, vorbau und lenker gegen ritchey wcs getauscht. der sattel kommt noch weg, dann paßt das perfekt.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> hoffe bei euch siet es mitlerweil auch besser aus !?


Bei mir sieht es bestens aus!!! 
Nachdem ich ja fürs schwarze entschieden habe, hat mein Händler heute angerufen um mir den Liefertermin im Januar mitzuteilen. Und siehe da, bei Cube stand wohl noch ein schwarzes 22er rum. Und das ist ab Freitag MEINS!!! 
Ich bin total aus dem Häuschen, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich so schnell auf meinem Race sitze. Und das schwarze gefällt mir inzwischen richtig gut!


----------



## steve81 (29. November 2007)

@kari,

kannst du dein rad mal wiegen?


----------



## Headshooter (29. November 2007)

@ stoppelhüpfer:
ich habe deinen bericht gar nicht gesehen 
aber dann hat sich die frage ja schon erledigt.
freut mich sehr für dich... dann haben wir zwei ja unser problem mehr oder weniger erfolgreich gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (29. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es bestens aus!!!
> Nachdem ich ja fürs schwarze entschieden habe, hat mein Händler heute angerufen um mir den Liefertermin im Januar mitzuteilen. Und siehe da, bei Cube stand wohl noch ein schwarzes 22er rum. Und das ist ab Freitag MEINS!!!
> Ich bin total aus dem Häuschen, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich so schnell auf meinem Race sitze. Und das schwarze gefällt mir inzwischen richtig gut!



Kann dir nur sagen: Ich würde mir das schwarze wieder kaufen =) Hab jetzt das blau/weiße in Natura gesehen - sieht schon gut aus, aber für mich wärs nix... Ist mir zu weiß! 
Aber wie gesagt - sprich mit deinem Händler zumindest mal über Griffe und Sattel - die sind meiner Meinung nach aufs blau/weiße abgestimmt und passen nicht zum schwarz.


----------



## Kari_ (29. November 2007)

steve81 schrieb:


> @kari,
> 
> kannst du dein rad mal wiegen?



mach ich, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin . der lenker wird noch um je einen zentimeter gekürzt, die stütze wird ebenfalls abgesägt und dann bin ich gespannt was die waage sagt...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt - sprich mit deinem Händler zumindest mal über Griffe und Sattel - die sind meiner Meinung nach aufs blau/weiße abgestimmt und passen nicht zum schwarz.


Griffe und Sattel werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich tauschen lassen. Hab den Sattel schon auf nem LTD Team im Shop gesehen, und er erscheint mir doch arg weich, aber wenn er sich gut fährt, bleibt er wahrscheinlich drauf. Kommt aber auch drauf an was sie noch im Shop so haben. Und die Griffe gefallen mir vom Feeling her auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> freut mich sehr für dich... dann haben wir zwei ja unser problem mehr oder weniger erfolgreich gelöst


Danach sieht es zur Zeit aus.


----------



## Headshooter (29. November 2007)

Ist jetzt mal eine ziemlich anlgemeine Frage, aber könnt ihr irgentwelche Tachos empfelen?
wie ihr wisst fahre ich ja nächstes jahr nach italien und da solle schon etwas vernünftiges dabei sei (wasser-dicht bzw. -fest, muss dreck und shlamm abkönnen, robust, ...)


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2007)

Ich hab einen VDO MC 1.0 in der Kabelversion. Auf seine Robustheit habe ich ihn bisher noch nicht bewusst getestet.  Aber im normalen MTB-Betrieb hat er sich bisher bewährt.
Hat halt die üblichen Tachoinformationen. Was zusätzlich sehr nützlich ist um nach Karte zu fahren, ist die Navigatorfunktion mit der man Teilstrecken messen kann. Außerdem hat er einen integrierten Höhenmesser mit den damit zusammenhängen Funktionen wie:
- Summe Höhenmeter
- Summe Höhenmeter insgesamt
- max. Höhe
- max. Höhe insgesamt
- Durchschnittliche Steigung
- max. Steigung
- aktuelle Steigung
- aktuelle Höhe 
- Temperatur

Sehr schön ist auch, dass man vieles gleichzeitig auf dem Display sieht. An die Informationsflut gewöhnt man sich schnell. Ständig zu sehen sind: Geschwindigkeit, Vergleich mit Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, aktuelle Höhe, aktuelle Steigung, Temperatur und eine wählbare Angabe. Natürlich kann er auch für zwei Bikes genutzt werden. 
Kostet, in der Kabelversion, ca. 70 EUR.
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Elektro/Tacho/MC+1.0?osCsid=32f8b2fac3bbcf6cbc14f544ff05d47b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (29. November 2007)

Hey, finde ich cool das du den beschrieben hast  
mein händler hatte so geschwärmt von dem, ich wusste aber nicht was der jetzt genau kann und wie der aussieht 
ich hatte vorher an einen von sigma gedacht, davon hat er mir aber abgeraten, da die zu störanfällig sind.
aber wenn stoppelhüpfer den VDO auch fährt und mein händler den auch toll findet, werde ich mir mal gedanken darüber machen ob ich mir den auch kaufe.
zumal er höhenmess-funktion hatt, laut hänlder auch dreck mitmacht und ich bei ihm 30% kriege


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2007)

Mir ist gerade noch ein Nachteil eingefallen. 
Die Halterung wird mit einer Schlauchschelle am Lenker befestigt. Allerdings ist die Schlauchschelle komplett aus Kunststoff und soll nicht sehr haltbar sein. Ich hab die Halterung deshalb gleich mit den zwei dicken Kabelbinder die dabei und übrig waren befestigt. Sieht zwar nicht vertrauenerweckend aus, hält aber seit seit über einem Jahr.


----------



## breakdenzer (29. November 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> Ist jetzt mal eine ziemlich anlgemeine Frage, aber könnt ihr irgentwelche Tachos empfelen?
> wie ihr wisst fahre ich ja nächstes jahr nach italien und da solle schon etwas vernünftiges dabei sei (wasser-dicht bzw. -fest, muss dreck und shlamm abkönnen, robust, ...)



http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_wireless/bc2006_mhr/?punkt=features
den hab ich dran - bin wirklich sehr zufrieden...
Pulsmesser
Höhenmesser
etc.
und gar nicht mehr so teuer!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4900/bc_2006_mhr.html


----------



## Headshooter (29. November 2007)

der preis ist bei sigma halt besser, aber was mir an VDO so unvarscheinlich gefällt ist, dass man soviele funktionen gleichzeitig angezeigt bekommt.
so etwas wollte ich eigentlich immer schon mal haben.
naja... das mit der befestigung ist denke ich zu verschmerzen 
eigentlich finde ich sigma nicht schlecht, wenn ich ehrlich bin kannte ich bis heute auch nichts anderes , aber was ich so von meinen tachos erfahren habe und vor allem das von einem kumpel von mir...  der hat auch ein sigma mit funk... und das ist zum :kotz:   da klappt GAR NICHTS !!!
die anzeige fällt bei dem andauernt aus oder zeigt keine geschwindigkeit an. er war damit schon des öfteren beim händler, doch das tut sich nichts.
naja  entweder er hat einen dummen händler , ein ungünstigen tacho erwischt.
werd mich dann nochmal schlau machen und andere bericht lesen.
aber vielen dank, dass ihr auch außerhalb des themas die fragen so konkret beantwortet. dickes lob an euch !


----------



## breakdenzer (29. November 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> der preis ist bei sigma halt besser, aber was mir an VDO so unvarscheinlich gefällt ist, dass man soviele funktionen gleichzeitig angezeigt bekommt.
> so etwas wollte ich eigentlich immer schon mal haben.
> naja... das mit der befestigung ist denke ich zu verschmerzen
> eigentlich finde ich sigma nicht schlecht, wenn ich ehrlich bin kannte ich bis heute auch nichts anderes , aber was ich so von meinen tachos erfahren habe und vor allem das von einem kumpel von mir...  der hat auch ein sigma mit funk... und das ist zum :kotz:   da klappt GAR NICHTS !!!
> ...



Gib deinem Kumpel mal den Tipp immer wenn er ne etwas längere Pause macht einfach den Tacho kurz wieder zu lösen - dann syncronisiert er sich eigentlich sofort wieder... Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Sigma - vorallem der Pulsmesser (mit Brustgurt) hat mich überzeugt...


----------



## Headshooter (29. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Gib deinem Kumpel mal den Tipp immer wenn er ne etwas längere Pause macht einfach den Tacho kurz wieder zu lösen - dann syncronisiert er sich eigentlich sofort wieder...


was soll man unter "kurz lösen verstehen" ?


----------



## breakdenzer (30. November 2007)

Einfach kurz von der Halterung drehen, dann blinkt die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige und der Tacho syncronisiert sich wieder mit dem Sensor... Der schaltet sich halt schon bei recht kurzen Standpausen ab. Wenn er natürlich während der Fahrt ausfällt, weiß ich es auch nicht (wenn der Abstand zu Magnet und Sensor noch stimmt)...


----------



## Headshooter (30. November 2007)

Ja danke,  ich werd es ihm mal sagen, mal sehn was sich tut


----------



## aloha2002 (30. November 2007)

Hi Leute,
könnte mir einer von Euch sagen mit welchem Trick man Griffe wieder auf einen Lenker buchsiert?
Hab mir nen wcs flatbar besorgt und zieh und drück mir grad einen ab.  

Bitte um rasche Antwort!!

Danke und Grüße
aloha


----------



## r19andre (30. November 2007)

haarspray  

braucht keine Luft um zu trocknen und klebt hinterher
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (30. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> haarspray
> 
> braucht keine Luft um zu trocknen und klebt hinterher
> Andre



 
Hammer Tipp, danke!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. November 2007)

Es ist da!!!  Hab es eben abgeholt. Und es geht ab wie Schmitz' Katze. Ich hab den Sattel drauf gelassen. Ich komme ganz gut mit ihm zurecht, kann ihn sonst aber auch noch tauschen. Etwas ungewohnt ist der breite Lenker, da weiß ich noch nicht, ob mir das so gefällt.  

Geändert wurden bereits die Pedalen. Und der Vorbau ist jetzt ein 130er FSA (Ich glaube Modell OS 770. Das sagt mir aber gar nichts.) Nächste Woche gibt es noch ne FSA Stütze. Die Original ist gerade so lang genug, deshalb kommt vorsichtshalber ne längere rein. Von Easton gibt es keine passende Stütze und Vorbau. Kann mir einer was zu FSA sagen? Bauen die gescheiten Kram?
Vielleicht tausche ich auch noch die Griffe. Hab schon so Schaumstoffdinger von Ritchey hier liegen.

Und da ist es. Der Rahmen wirkt überraschend klein. Wie viele schwarze haben wir jetzt eigentlich hier?


----------



## breakdenzer (30. November 2007)

Wie ungewohnt - endlich jemand mit nem schwarzen


----------



## aloha2002 (30. November 2007)

Na das ging ja flott! Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike! 

Bin mal gespannt aufn Erfahrungsbericht aus HH.
Mache nächstes Jahr ein Praktikum dort und nehm mein Race dann natürlich mit.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. November 2007)

@ breakdencer:
Das Schwarze gefällt mir immer mehr. Mit jedem Blick! 

@aloha2002:
Danke.  Nachdem ich mich wegen der Lieferzeiten für das schwarze entschieden hatte, hatte eben das große Glück, dass ein passendes bei Cube noch im Lager war.


			
				aloha2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Mache nächstes Jahr ein Praktikum dort und nehm mein Race dann natürlich mit.


Das schreit ja gerade zu nach einem Race-Treff.  Wann bist Du denn hier?


----------



## aloha2002 (30. November 2007)

Wenn alles gut geht in den ganzen SemFe vorm SS08.
So ab 15 Feb. 
Ist denn da echt nur Flachland? Wie siehts aus mit Singletrails?
Grüße
aloha


----------



## trillo (30. November 2007)

Boah Leute, ich hab das blau weisse heute in echt gesehen. Sehr schön!!!

Das könnte mich ernsthaft davon abhalten das Canyon, auf das ich seit fast zwei Jahren spare, zu kaufen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Schönheit in '18 wiegt?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. November 2007)

Das ist ja schon bald. 
Es ist nicht nur flach. Ich bin erst seit September hier und kenne mich auch noch nicht so gut aus. Aber es geht auch gut rauf und runter, südlich von den Hamburg in den Harburger Bergen. Mir gefällt die Ecke ganz gut. Der höchste Punkt liegt zwar schon bei 155m üNN, aber es ist recht zerklüftet und geht daher viel rauf und runter. Da kommt man bei 50 km auch auf 750 hm. Ich finde schon, dass es recht viele Singeltrails gibt. Mir gefällt es zum Biken hier sehr gut. 
Hatte ja erst schon Angst ich müsste mir ein Rennrad kaufen.


----------



## aloha2002 (30. November 2007)

trillo schrieb:


> Boah Leute, ich hab das blau weisse heute in echt gesehen. Sehr schön!!!
> 
> Das könnte mich ernsthaft davon abhalten das Canyon, auf das ich seit fast zwei Jahren spare, zu kaufen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Schönheit in '18 wiegt?




Boa ey,
ich hab heut schon drauf gesessen  

Ich würd nicht zu überstürzt handeln. Fahrs doch mal Probe... wenns Dir dann auch besser passt als das Canyon greif zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. November 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Boa ey,
> ich hab heut schon drauf gesessen


Ich auch!!! Ich auch!!!   

Ich glaube dass 18er ist die "Standartgröße" im Prospekt. Damit würde es 11,6 kg in weiß/blau und 11,4 kg in schwarz wiegen. 
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Weiß es einer genau?


----------



## trillo (30. November 2007)

Angetatsch hab ichs auch 
War leider schon dunkel draußen...mal sehn ob´s morgen klappt.


----------



## aloha2002 (30. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon bald.
> Es ist nicht nur flach. Ich bin erst seit September hier und kenne mich auch noch nicht so gut aus. Aber es geht auch gut rauf und runter, südlich von den Hamburg in den Harburger Bergen. Mir gefällt die Ecke ganz gut. Der höchste Punkt liegt zwar schon bei 155m üNN, aber es ist recht zerklüftet und geht daher viel rauf und runter. Da kommt man bei 50 km auch auf 750 hm. Ich finde schon, dass es recht viele Singeltrails gibt. Mir gefällt es zum Biken hier sehr gut.
> Hatte ja erst schon Angst ich müsste mir ein Rennrad kaufen.



Das klingt doch vielversprechend! Meld mich dann auf jeden Fall mal hier wenns soweit ist.

Morgen früh gehts erst endlich hier mal wieder raus


----------



## breakdenzer (1. Dezember 2007)

Ja - wer kennt sie nicht - die Hamburger Berge  
Da bleib ich doch lieber im Nordpfälzer Bergland!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Dezember 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Ja - wer kennt sie nicht - die Hamburger Berge


 Ha*r*burger Berge!!


----------



## CopyMaster (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin im Sommer da oben gewesen und ein bischen an der Küste lang gefahren. Wenn man immer den Deich hoch und runter fährt kommt man auch auf Höhenmeter. Und bei Gegenwind ists eh, als würd man ne Steilwand hochfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich war mal mit dem Bike in Südholland in einem Gebiet mit schönen Wäldern und hohen Dünen - war sehr schän zu fahren da - natürlich keine Trails oder lange Anstiege, aber schön.


----------



## Nord_heider (1. Dezember 2007)

hey leute,
ich habe heute das ltd team 2008 für meine Frau abgeholt ( Montag bestellt heute abgeholt)
und was soll ich euch sagen...
Da steht ein blau weißes ltd race 2008 in 20" zu kaufen...  wer will es ???

gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Dezember 2007)

Dann sag doch für die Interessierten mal, wo es steht.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Dezember 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Ich bin im Sommer da oben gewesen und ein bischen an der Küste lang gefahren. Wenn man immer den Deich hoch und runter fährt kommt man auch auf Höhenmeter. Und bei Gegenwind ists eh, als würd man ne Steilwand hochfahren.


Um die Zweifler ein wenig zu überzeugen hier ein paar Daten der heutigen Jungfernfahrt mit dem Race im den sandigen und heute sehr schlammigen Harburger Bergen:

- 53,46 km
- 3:20 h
- 738 hm
- höchster Punkt: 126 m üNN
- Durchschnittliche Steigung: 4%
- max. Steigung: 20%

Für den flachen Norden ist das doch ganz ordentlich, wie ich meine.


----------



## Nord_heider (1. Dezember 2007)

in der Nordheide bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens
von Fintel in Schneverdingen
ich bin dort hoch zu frieden
sonst PM an mich


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Dezember 2007)

Können die Schon-Race-Besitzer bitte mal gucken ob bei ihnen auch der Hinterreifen falsch rum montiert ist.
Das ist mir nämlich eben bei meinem aufgefallen.


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Können die Schon-Race-Besitzer bitte mal gucken ob bei ihnen auch der Hinterreifen falsch rum montiert ist.
> Das ist mir nämlich eben bei meinem aufgefallen.



Hatte am zweiten Tag nen Plattfuß - spätestens da wars dann richtig


----------



## ferryboot (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin sehr interressiert eure Berichte am lesen.
Ich möchte mir auch ein LTD Race zulegen ganz in schwarz, bin ein schwarzfetischist.
Bei mir sind nur einige Fragen offen :

Welche Grösse 20" oder 22" ? Bin 189 cm gross
Welche Griffe möchte ganz in schwarz ?
Was für Bar ends ? schwarz
Was für einen anderen Sattel ? selle italia
Was für eine Sattelstange ?
Einen kürzeren Vorbau ?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen oder beraten .

Breakdenzer deins find ich super nur Bar ends wären noch top .


----------



## Schelle (2. Dezember 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Können die Schon-Race-Besitzer bitte mal gucken ob bei ihnen auch der Hinterreifen falsch rum montiert ist.
> Das ist mir nämlich eben bei meinem aufgefallen.



Hm, bei mir scheint es richtig zu sein, also entgegengesetzt zu vorne. (hinten - Frontpfeil gegen den Uhrzeigersinn; vorne - Frontpfeil mit)


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2007)

ferryboot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich bin sehr interressiert eure Berichte am lesen.
> Ich mÃ¶chte mir auch ein LTD Race zulegen ganz in schwarz, bin ein schwarzfetischist.
> ...



Letzten Endes sind das alles Fragen, die du dir selbst beantworten musst,
1. mit deinem Anspruch
2. mit deinem Geldbeutel

Rahmen: 
Ich fahre bei 1,80m (SchrittlÃ¤nge 87) einen 20" weil ich eher lange Touren und daher bequem fahren mÃ¶chte und nicht technisch anspruchsvolle Trails.
Du solltest mal einfach zu nem HÃ¤ndler Probe sitzen. Hast du eher lange oder kurze Beine - obwohl ich dir noch zum 20" raten wÃ¼rde und der Vorbau kÃ¶nnte bleiben.. 
Vorbau: 
Wenn du dich fÃ¼r den 22" Rahmen entscheidest kommt ein kÃ¼rzerer Vorbau in Frage, um den KÃ¶rper aufzurichten - was du hier nimmst ist wiederrum Frage des Geldes und des persÃ¶nlichen GefÃ¼hls. Macht aber erst Sinn wenn du wirklich den Vorbau um 2cm verkÃ¼rzt. Aber denk daran der Lenker hat einen 31iger Durchmesser...
BarEnd + Griffe: Meine Griffe waren mir zu Schade um sie zu zerschneiden - was du dir da zusammen holst ist deine Entscheidung guck mal bei www.bikediscount.de
www.rose.de
Sattel + StÃ¼tze:
Ich hab den Race Sattel von 06 - da kommt aber demnÃ¤chst ein GelSattel drauf - besser fÃ¼rn Po... Kannste auch mal im Internet gucken was dir gefÃ¤llt und du bezahlen kannst. Bei ner anderen StÃ¼tze und nem besseren Sattel als der verbaute kommst du leicht auf >100â¬!

Wie gesagt - das sind alles Fragen die kein anderer als du beantworten kann! 
Aber mit der Auswahl des Bikes hast du schonmal richtig gelegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (2. Dezember 2007)

Schelle schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir scheint es richtig zu sein, also entgegengesetzt zu vorne. (hinten - Frontpfeil gegen den Uhrzeigersinn; vorne - Frontpfeil mit)


Entgegengesetzt? Eigentlich sollte der Pfeil doch jeweils in die Rollrichtung zeigen. Dann wäre Deiner ja auch falsch drauf.


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du unbedingt neue Griffe und BarEnds möchtest, dann guck mal nach Ergon Griffen...


----------



## Schelle (2. Dezember 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Entgegengesetzt? Eigentlich sollte der Pfeil doch jeweils in die Rollrichtung zeigen. Dann wäre Deiner ja auch falsch drauf.


Auf den beiden Reifen sind jeweils 2 Pfeile 
Hinterrad
Front (Vorne) entgegengesetz im Uhrzeigersinn
Rear (Hinten) im Uhrzeigersinn 
Vorderrad
halt anderst herum oder verstehe ich dass Falsch?
Schwalbe


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist am Hinterrad auch Rear nach vorne...


----------



## Schelle (2. Dezember 2007)

So sollte es doch sein, oder?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (2. Dezember 2007)

Schelle schrieb:


> Auf den beiden Reifen sind jeweils 2 Pfeile
> Hinterrad
> Front (Vorne) entgegengesetz im Uhrzeigersinn
> Rear (Hinten) im Uhrzeigersinn
> ...


Der Link schafft Klarheit. Dann ist er bei Dir, breakdencer, mir und wohl auch allen anderen, richtig rum.
Aber was ist das denn für ein Unsinn? Auf Vorder- und Hinterreifen steht "Front" und "Rear" plus Pfeil drauf. Und beim Vorderen ist Front richtungsangebend und beim Hinterrad Rear. 
Ich bin hinten schon Reifen gefahren, da war am Profil klar erkennbar, dass Front (Im Sinne von "da ist vorne") die Rollrichtung angibt.
Was für ein Unsinn....

Noch mal nachgedacht: Wenn man sich überlegt, dass es keinen getrennten Modelle für Vorne und Hinten gibt, macht es Sinn.


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du dir den Nobby anschaust, erkennst du einen kleinen Unterschied:
Wenn vorne montiert, weniger Rollwiderstand
Wenn hinten montiert, besserer Grip - kann besser beißen


----------



## thomasf (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie viel bringt den ein Race 20 zoll auf die Waage?


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Dezember 2007)

Zuviel umgebaut - keine Ahnung... 
18" Angabe: 11,6 blau/weiß u 11,4 schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trillo (3. Dezember 2007)

Wer sagt denn dass wir nicht basteln würden???
Interessiert mich auch, was mit überschauberem aufwand zu erreichen ist.
Also falls dir ne Waage unter die Räder kommt...mich interessierts trotzdem


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht hab ich irgendwann mal die möglichkeit... aber für Gewichtsfuchser ist das Bike nicht unbedingt - die ganzen Anbauteile sind zu schwer.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich - ob das Dingen jetzt 11.5 oder 11.9 wiegt... wayne 
Mal hängt viel Zeug dran, mal ist der Bauch voll, mal war grad Weihnachten  
Ich hol mir jetzt auch einen "schweren" Gel Sattel - anstatt eines Carbon Leichtgewicht...


----------



## CopyMaster (3. Dezember 2007)

Na viel schwerer als der orginale geht ja kaum... 333 Gramm, das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## breakdenzer (4. Dezember 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Na viel schwerer als der orginale geht ja kaum... 333 Gramm, das ist schon ne Hausnummer.



Bei meinem akuellen ist auch nicht das Gewicht das Problrm, sondern der Komfort. Mir tutu nach drei Stunden einfach tierisch de Bobbes weh... 

Werde deshalb mal nach nem Gelsattel gucken - ich hab nämlich nicht immer ne Hose mit Einsatz an...


----------



## Headshooter (4. Dezember 2007)

was habt ihr eigentlich für pedale?


----------



## patrese993 (4. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr die 540er Shimano, find die ganz gut, und vA vom P/L Verhältnis her genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (4. Dezember 2007)

ja... an die 540 hab ich auch schon gedacht. hab mir aber auch noch die 520 rausgeguckt, finde die nich schlecht, aber die 540 sind schon ein tick besser.

noch 4 TAGE !!!     
...dann ist mein gutes stück endlich da


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab die 520er von Shimano in schwarz dran. Hab sie am alten Bike auch, und ich bin ganz zufrieden mit ihnen.
Mit dem Sattel komme ich bisher, nach 75km, ganz gut zu Recht. Auch längere Zeit mit Jeans. Wobei, dass auch nur max. ne Stunde ist.



Headshooter schrieb:


> noch 4 TAGE !!!
> ...dann ist mein gutes stück endlich da


Du freust Dich zu Recht!


----------



## Headshooter (6. Dezember 2007)

hey stoppelhüpfer...  hast du noch mehr bilder von deinem bike?
vielleicht ja sogar in action  !?


----------



## crazy_benni23 (6. Dezember 2007)

hi. hab am 9.11. bein meinem händler des race in weiß-blau bestellt. heute isses endlich gekommen.22". morgen wirds auf herz und nieren geprüft.


----------



## Headshooter (6. Dezember 2007)

wir wollen fotos sehn, wir wollen fotos sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln... wir wollen fotos sehn


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> hey stoppelhüpfer...  hast du noch mehr bilder von deinem bike?
> vielleicht ja sogar in action  !?


Jo, eins hab ich noch. Aber nur mit dem Handy gemacht, daher in einer ziemlich schlechten Qualität. So gern ich auch fotografiere, die Kamera mit auf die Tour zu nehmen ist mir zu umständlich. Muss man nur schleppe und alle paar km hält man wieder für DAS Foto an.  Werde aber mal ein gescheites machen. Leider hab ich das Bike bisher nur einmal bei Tageslicht bewegen können.  

Das Foto entstand auf der Jungfahrt. Da hatten "wir"  schon einige schlammige km hinter uns.Die Schaltung machte erste Probleme, da sie nicht so gut eingestellt war. Außerdem war die Kette beim Durchfahren einer tiefen Pfütze einmal durch selbige durchgezogen worde und nun mit einem wunderbaren Wasser/Sand-Gemisch überzogen. 





Ich weiß die Kettenstellung ist mörderisch. Hab aber an der Hütte sehr spontan angehalten und mich wohl verschaltet.


----------



## Headshooter (6. Dezember 2007)

die schaltung sieht echt brutal aus  
aber die gepunktete farbgebung ist nicht schlecht  passt zum rad


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus @ all

so habe heute endlich nach 3 wochen warten meine GABEL            
Man ich sag euch hab mich gefreut wie nachbars lumpie^^

Bilder!? Ne noch nicht^^
Also, hab mir etz Ritchey Lenker und Vorbau (100mm) WCS sowie Spank lenkergriffe zugelegt. Gabel eine Manitou Sliver weiß, fährt sich alles im allem GEIL.
Die ersten treppen (26 ) vor meiner Haustür habe ich direkt zum Gabel einstellen genutzt ^^

Bilder? Ja sec.^^ 











Na was meint Ihr!?


----------



## Headshooter (7. Dezember 2007)

also da haste ja was tolles ingezaubert   
...einsame spitze, jetzt passen auch alle sachen zusammen!
ich wünsche dir noch viel spaß mit dem rad


----------



## steve81 (7. Dezember 2007)

Gewicht?
Habe mir auch WCS Lenker und Vorbau bestellt, allerdings in Wet Black. 
Ansonsten sehr geil, Dein Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt siehr das doch gut aus!


----------



## Sunset (7. Dezember 2007)

canti-sockel von der gabel weg und vll. noch ne wcs sattelstütze


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin Jungs, schön das es bei euch auch so gut ankommt^^ Bei mir im Hotel, finden se es auch nett.
Also es werden noch ausgetauscht: Sattelstütze, Sattel, Umwerfer, Kurbel, Reifen

So glaub war alles ^^

Gruß Emiras


Gewicht 10,9Kg


----------



## Racing Pit (7. Dezember 2007)

der sattel is net so doll....
aber geile xt kurbeln (komplett xt dein rad?)
die gabel is allerdings net so burner...


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

*öhmmmm* Ja ne is klar

Racing Pit, nicht jeder geschmack ist derselbe!!! 
Sattel tut bei langen touren scho mal net am Hinter weh! XT Komplett!? *hust* Nur Umwerfer und Kurbel! Wird aber ausgetauscht!
Gabel net der burner *grins* sry das ich mir keine world cub reingemacht habe ^^ Aber mal ehrlich, ich dachte net das die so gut funzt da ich Rock Shox fahrer bin, aber sie Überzeugt mich sehr! 

Gruß Emiras


----------



## breakdenzer (8. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ne Manitou Silver - oder? 
Ist ne gute Gabel...


----------



## Yoshi- (8. Dezember 2007)

HI, so in etwa ^^ eine Manitou Sliver http://www.manitoumtb.com/items.asp?deptid=1&itemid=13


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (8. Dezember 2007)

@Headshooter: Wie sieht's aus? Ist das Bike heute gekommen?


----------



## Headshooter (8. Dezember 2007)

ja  das bike habe ich heute abgeholt        
DAS IST DER HAMMER !!!
bin mal eine kleine runde gefahren... bis jetzt keine probleme bis auf das die bremsen klingeln, aber das ist denke ich normal

bilder kommen sofort, wenn mir jemand sagt wie das geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (8. Dezember 2007)

so hoffe das das jetzt klappt 
aber wie macht man das jetzt, dass die groß angezeigt werden?


----------



## breakdenzer (8. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Dingen - vorallem die Kurbel!   Die gönn ich mir auch noch im Frühjahr... 
Aber jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: Woher hast du den Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Headshooter (8. Dezember 2007)

am liebsten wÃ¼rde ich jetzt sagen: den hab ich mir fÃ¼r 50â¬ gekauft 
aber wenn ich ehrlich bin...  der war dabei    sprich, den hab ich vom hÃ¤ndler


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. Dezember 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Aber jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: Woher hast du den Kettenstrebenschutz



Ich will denn auch haben!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das neue LTD Race sieht schon geil aus, mal so am Rande von jemandem der schon seit 7 monaten eines LTD hat, in Limegreen.


----------



## citycobra (8. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> am liebsten würde ich jetzt sagen: den hab ich mir für 50 gekauft
> aber wenn ich ehrlich bin...  der war dabei    sprich, den hab ich vom händler



den kettenstrebenschutz habe ich schon bei mehreren 2008er bikes gesehen. kann es sein, dass es den ab einer besteimmten ausstattung dabei gibt?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (8. Dezember 2007)

@ Headshooter: Prima, dann viel Spaß damit. Sieht echt klasse aus!

So ein Kettenstrebenschutz würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (9. Dezember 2007)

danke
wenn ihr wollt kann ich mal meinen händler anrufen und fragen wo er den schutz her hat... also wenn irgend jemand das wissen will einfach mal bescheid sagen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Dezember 2007)

Bescheid


----------



## Nord_heider (9. Dezember 2007)

ich auch ... BESCHEID !!

Gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## Headshooter (9. Dezember 2007)

alles klar...  werde das dann mal in ehrfahrung bringen und dann melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Dezember 2007)

danke schon mal im voraus für deine Mühen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. Dezember 2007)

Prima!  
Komme gerade von einer tollen Runde zurück. Bike und Biker sind wieder richtig schön eingesaut.


----------



## Headshooter (10. Dezember 2007)

so...  hab gerade mal mit meinem hÃ¤ndler telefoniert und der meinte, dass man den kettenstrebenschutz eigentlich bei jedem cube-hÃ¤ndler bekommen mÃ¼sste. also er hat jetzt noch 20 stÃ¼ck bestellt und die sollen am mittwoch kommen. pro stÃ¼ck sollen die so um die 7-8â¬ kosten.
ich wÃ¼rde euch mal raten bei eurem verkÃ¤ufer einfach mal nach zu fragen, ob er den schutz nicht einfach bei cube bestellt.
dÃ¼rfte eigentlich kein problem sein.
wenn ihr noch fragen hab, kÃ¶nnt ihr mich fragen.

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (10. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> so...  hab gerade mal mit meinem händler telefoniert und der meinte, dass man den kettenstrebenschutz eigentlich bei jedem cube-händler bekommen müsste. also er hat jetzt noch 20 stück bestellt und die sollen am mittwoch kommen. pro stück sollen die so um die 7-8 kosten.
> ich würde euch mal raten bei eurem verkäufer einfach mal nach zu fragen, ob er den schutz nicht einfach bei cube bestellt.
> dürfte eigentlich kein problem sein.
> wenn ihr noch fragen hab, könnt ihr mich fragen.
> ...



Hab meinem Händler mal ne Email geschrieben =)
Wenn er nicht an einen rankommt - vielleicht kannst du mir ja dann mal die Kontaktadresse von deinem Händler geben ?!


----------



## Headshooter (10. Dezember 2007)

@ breakdenzer:
kla ist kein problem, kann ich machen


----------



## breakdenzer (12. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> @ breakdenzer:
> kla ist kein problem, kann ich machen



Alles klar - hab zwei bei meinem Händler bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (12. Dezember 2007)

super


----------



## Headshooter (13. Dezember 2007)

habe heute mal die erste etwas größere tour gemacht 
ich muss noch eine menge einstellen  und einen platten hab ich auch... lässt sich aber schnell wieder richten
ansonsten ist das bike einfach nur geil 

mfg headshooter


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (13. Dezember 2007)

Macht Spaß das Teil, was?
Ich hab bisher 2 größere Touren hinter mich gebracht. Und ich kann nur sagen geil!! Einstellen musste ich aber auch noch ein wenig hier und da.
Bei der Gabel hab ich erst was falsch gemacht und das Bike vorne um 85 mm tiefergelegt. Ging ganz schnell - zisch!! 
Die nächste Woche hab ich endlich Urlaub, da hab ich richtig viel Zeit fürs Bike.


----------



## rODAHn (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute!

..ich bin seut gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE Race ´08 (Natürlich in blau/weiß)  

...Die erste Fahrt duch den Wald war der Hammer!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder...


Ich muss mich jetzt erst einmal aufwärmen..


----------



## steve81 (15. Dezember 2007)

an alle weiß-blau Besitzer,
habe seit gestern die Hope Sattelklemme in Blau, passt unglaublich gut zu dem Rahmen u. sieht sau edel aus!
Kauftipp!


----------



## aloha2002 (15. Dezember 2007)

@ rODAHn
das mit deinen bildern scheint nicht geklappt zu haben.

@ steve81
kannst du mal ein bild davon machen?
ich hab mir ne weiße sattelstütze von fsa bestellt und hatte auch schon an die hope-klemme gedacht, aber es könnte auch ein wenig zu viel des guten werden.

frage an alle, wer von euch fährt noch auf flatbar-lenker?
ich hatte mir einen wcs drauf gemacht, bin aber kurz davor wieder zu wechseln auf nen leichten lowrizer. ist schon angenehmer wenns mehr ins gelände geht. für die strasse ist er allerdings sehr geil ... hmmm, schwierig!! 

grüße
aloha


----------



## steve81 (15. Dezember 2007)

klar, mach das bild die tage noch, stells dann rein!
würde auf jeden fall den wcs behalten, hab ich auch, allerdings in wetblack!


----------



## aloha2002 (15. Dezember 2007)

steve81 schrieb:


> klar, mach das bild die tage noch, stells dann rein!
> würde auf jeden fall den wcs behalten, hab ich auch, allerdings in wetblack!



ich hab den auch in wetblack  

aber du hast doch nen rizer oder??
(hab ich glaub irgendwann mal mitgelesen in dem fred)

ich bin mir nich sicher ob ich wieder von flat auf rize wechseln soll...


----------



## steve81 (15. Dezember 2007)

nö, hab den flat, hab den easton rizerbar gleich vom händler runtermachen lassen, fand die sitzposition viel zu sofa-mäßig!
hab jetzt nen 110mm wcs vorbau und den rumgedreht, 120 mm wären aber fast noch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (15. Dezember 2007)

Wie macht Ihr das nur mit den großen Bildern?

...das mit dieser 60 kb beschränkung ist doch sau umständlich.

Jedenfalls ist hier mein neues Race 08 (in schlechter Qualität)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=135986&stc=1&d=1197740959

Über einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.

* an alle Cube Race Fahrer:  Habt Ihr die Standardeinstellung Eurer Rock Shox Reba belassen?   ...oder sonst irgendwelche besseren Einstellungen gefunden?

Grüße


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. Dezember 2007)

rODAHn schrieb:


> * an alle Cube Race Fahrer:  Habt Ihr die Standardeinstellung Eurer Rock Shox Reba belassen?   ...oder sonst irgendwelche besseren Einstellungen gefunden?



Nun ich würde mal sagen das mit der Gabeleinstellung solte jeder so machen wie er am besten zurect kommt.
Ich hab da bei mir folgendes gemacht

Ich hab zunächst einmal den Luftdruck in der Gabel auf mein Gewicht angepasst. Dann fahr ich ca. 20% Sag, was ich vor jeder Tour kontrolliere.
Denn rebound hab ich erst ganz zurück bis auf die Schildkröte gedreht, und dann ca 1,5 Umdrehungen in Richtung Hase.
Floodgate fast ganz zu, wenn ich die Gabel locke wippt diese so gut wie nicht mehr. Fahre die Gabel also entwerder ganz offen oder ganz zu.
Hab einiges ausprobier und so fahre ich sie jetzt seit einigen Wochen und ich find sa funzt sie für mich derzeit am besten. Spricht schön an auf Waldwegen, bückelt auch im bergab Trail noch einiges aus, erst ab dickeren Würzel oder Löchern ist sie halt mangel Federweg überfordert. Ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache und auch sicherlich etwas fummelig die passende Einsellung zufinden.

Anhaltspunkte gibt aber auch, dass eigentlich mit dem Bike mitgelieferte Handbuch von Rock Shox für die Gabel.

Hoffe konnte etwas helfen

Mfg


----------



## Headshooter (15. Dezember 2007)

ich habe auch erst den druck für mein körpergewicht eingestellt und dann ein bisschen rumgespielt.
bin jetzt eigendlich ganz zu frieden...  an manchen pasagen fehlt halt der ein oder andere mm aber ich denke ich lass die 85mm, da die eigenschaften beim bergauffahren so besser sind.
mit dem floodgate muss ich mich nochmal vertraut machen, hab bis jetzt nichst mehr ausprobiert.


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Dezember 2007)

HAMMER WETTER heut im schönen Wiesbaden   
Ich hoffe ihr konntet das auch voll auskosten!
Hab mich heut morgen um halb acht ausm Bett gequält und aufs Bike geschwungen. Bei knapp 0 Grad und eingepackt wie ne Zwiebel.
Übrigens ein geiler Tipp. Ich hab mir die Trinkblase mit 0,5 l Traubensaft gefüllt und 1,5 l heißes Wasser drauf gekippt. War nach 2 1/2 Std. immer noch schön warm und is mit ner Prise Salz dazu ein super Sportgetränk.





Sonnige Grüße  
aloha


----------



## Headshooter (16. Dezember 2007)

bin grade auch von einer schönwettertour wieder zurück gekommen.
hab mich genau wie aloha wie eine zwiebel eingepackt und bei bei 0°C geht das dann eigentlich recht gut.
das einzige problem bei mir war, dass ich mich ein paar mal fast hingelegt habe, da es bei uns ziemlich gefroren hat 
naja...  bilder gibt es dann von einer der nächsten touren 

mfg Headshooter


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab gestern und heute auch ne schöne Runde gemacht. 
Gestern hat es mich auch das erste mal mit dem Race geschmießen. Bin im Wald ne Hang runter und hab das Hinterrad über einen querliegenden Baumstamm lupfen wollen, hab es wohl etwas zu hoch gezogen, oder so, genau erklären kann ich es mir auch nicht. Auf jedenfall bin ich schön über den Lenker abgestiegen. Aber nichts passiert. Nur die Bremshebel waren über den Anschlag gedrückt, also etwas weit auf.

Heute ist mir der Umwerfer, bzw. der Dreck da dran, unterwegs eingefroren. Mit nem kleinen Ast und warmen Wasser aus der Blase (Ich hab da nur Wasser drin) ging es wieder. Ich denke ich tausch den Umwerfer bald mal gegen nen XT Down-Swing. Da liegt die Mechanik nicht ganz so in der Schusslinie. Hab heute auch schöne Bilder vom eingedreckten Bike gemacht, kann ich nur zur Zeit leider nicht hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (16. Dezember 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Heute ist mir der Umwerfer, bzw. der Dreck da dran, unterwegs eingefroren. Mit nem kleinen Ast und warmen Wasser aus der Blase (Ich hab da nur Wasser drin) ging es wieder.



Igitt!


----------



## steve81 (16. Dezember 2007)

war das wasser leicht gelblich?


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. Dezember 2007)

steve81 schrieb:


> war das wasser leicht gelblich?



Hier gibt es Abhilfe:

http://www.granufink.de/index.jsp

Übrigens, bin heute auch gefahren, kalt und keinen Sturz.


----------



## Headshooter (17. Dezember 2007)

Bin grad nochmal eine runde gefahren  super wetter 
hab dann bei der gelegenheit auch mal ein paar fotos gemacht, die ich euch versprochen habe.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Dezember 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Igitt!


Bevor hier wilde Gerüchte entstehen, gemeint war natürlich die *TRINK*blase! Hätte mich besser gleich klar ausdrücken sollen.


----------



## Grouch (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir diesen Thread durchgelesen und möchte mir nun auch gerne das LTD Race kaufen bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich das Race für 1020 oder das Messemodell (CC) für 1120 nehmen soll? Die Preise hab ich von meinem Händler. Was sagt Ihr lohnt der Aufpreis wirklich? Ist der Unterschied der Lackierung groß  zwischen CC und Race (Farbe schwarz)? Sind die Laufräder beim CC besser? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Schöne Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Dezember 2007)

Das CC hat kein LTD Rahmen, sondern ein nicht konifizierten Acid oder Attention Rahmen und ist daher schon vom Rahmen her schwerer, bei den Felgen würd ich sagen gleiche Quali anderer Hersteller.

Als ich mein gekauft hab, stand ich vor der Wahl: Reaction, Race oder CC, hab mich fürs Race entschieden weil der Rahmen im Vergleich zum CC einfach besser ist und man Komponenten immer noch tauschen kann, und der Preisunterschied, zum noch besseren Reaction, meiner Meinung nach aber zu groß war für den Qualiunterschied.
Der Verkäufer meinte seinerzeit das das Race zu 95% Reaction Niveau hat. Also nam ich Race und habs bis heute nicht bereut. Bin beide Probe gefahren und der Riesen unterschied war da subjektiv wirklich nicht spüren.

Mfg


----------



## Grouch (17. Dezember 2007)

@dortmunder79
Danke schon mal für deine Antwort. Ich hab vom LTD Race 2008 und vom CC 2008 gesprochen ist da nicht der Rahmen der selbe?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Dezember 2007)

Das du 2008 Modelle meinst war mir schon klar. 

Zu deiner Frage zum Rahmen: Leider nein:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A001341

in der Rahmenbeschreibung ist er nur durch Alu Ultralight klassifizier, such mal auf der gleichen Homepage das  LTD Race, das steht dann "double butted" also zweifach konifiziert, ergo leichter.

War letztes Jahr so und ist dieses auch wieder so, Cube muss ja durch die minimal bessere Ausstattung einen Ausgleich schaffen, und dann nehmen sie einfach ein etwas schwereren aber billigerren Rahmen.

Must du dann selber abwägen ob du mehr Wert auf nen guten Rahmen legst oder auf bessere Komponenten.

Mfg


----------



## Grouch (17. Dezember 2007)

Super danke dir, hast mir echt weitergeholfen. Dann werde ich mir das LTD Race 08 holen, erstens günstiger und leichter. Die Anbauteile (z.B. Kurbel) kann man immer noch wechseln falls ich es wirklich brauchen sollte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (17. Dezember 2007)

ich denke auch, dass du mit dem race eine gute entscheidung getroffen hast und viel freunde mit dem rad haben wirst 
viel spaß
gruß
headshooter


----------



## rODAHn (17. Dezember 2007)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit "Klick-Pedalen" gemacht?
...ich bin mir da noch ziemlich unsicher...

Falls ja, was kÃ¶nnt Ihr mir fÃ¼r Pedale / Schuhe empfehlen?

...und wie ist das Fahren damit? (Gerade im Wald?)

Die Pedale sollten so im 50,- â¬ Rahmen liegen....Schuhe bis 100,-
(Und sollten natÃ¼rlich gut zu meinem Race Â´08 passen...)

Danke und GruÃ

rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (17. Dezember 2007)

Noch etwas...
Falls jemand von Euch aus der Umgebung von Hildesheim kommt
und Lust auf ein paar gemeinsame Touren mit unseren Race ´08 hat, soll er mal bescheid sagen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Dezember 2007)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit "Klick-Pedalen" gemacht?
> ...ich bin mir da noch ziemlich unsicher...
> 
> Falls ja, was kÃ¶nnt Ihr mir fÃ¼r Pedale / Schuhe empfehlen?
> ...



Ich hab die Schimano PD M520 Pedale dran, sind jetzt nicht die besten und leichtesten, aber gÃ¼nstig(lass mich nicht lÃ¼gen ich glaub 20 Euro oder 30Euro, ich weiÃ es nicht mehr so genau), ist aber die gleiche Technik wie bei den teureren PD M770 oder M970 halt nur biÃchen schwerer.

Von der Technik her muss ich sagen toll, man kommt sehr einfach rein und waren sogar in der Werkseinstellung so gut das sie super auslÃ¶sen wen ich raus will.

Schuhe hab ich die Shimano MT 31, sind glaub ich die gÃ¼nstigsten MTB-schuhe von Shimano, und ich hab die genommen weil das die einzigen waren, in dem Laden wo ich war, die zum schnÃ¼ren sind. Find KlettverschlÃ¼ss nÃ¤mlich zum Kotzen. Bin auch mit den Schuhen bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, haben  auch schon eine feste durchgehende Sohle. Nur sind sie leider nicht Wind oder Wasser dicht, so das man wenns kalt wird dicke Socken fahren muss und bei Regen die Ãberschuhe, aber das ist mir egal.

Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es nix besseres und wichtigeres als Klickies, man hat einfach immer Bindung zum Bike und das vermittelt, auch wenns jetzt komisch klingt, ein sicherers FahrgefÃ¼hl. Man rutsch nicht mehr vom Pedal. Es besteht immer die feste Bindung zum Bike und daduch hast du auch immer Kontrolle Ã¼ber das Bike. Was ja grad im Wald sehr wichtig ist. Man muss sich halt erstmal nur daran gewÃ¶nht das man zum auslÃ¶sen der Klickies die Verse nach auÃen drehen muss, das geht recht schnell. (bei mir waren 2 Runden a 30km) und dann ist es eingentlich kein Problem mehr mit den Dingern zufahren.

Mfg


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (18. Dezember 2007)

Der große Vorteil am Fahren mit Klickis ist, dass Du mehr Kraft hast. Mit einem Bein drücken, mit dem anderen Ziehen. Ist gerade beim Sprint, steilen Anstiegen und auch im Schlamm oder Sand sehr hilfreich! 
Ich habe auch sehr lange gebraucht bis ich mich für Klickis entschiede habe, heute will ich gar nicht mehr ohne fahren. Ich hab an beiden Bikes die PD M520 von Shimano dran. Beim Race hab ich die mit rausgehandelt.
Schuhe habe ich irgendwelche von Specialized die noch recht zivil aussehen.


----------



## Headshooter (18. Dezember 2007)

jo...  ich habe auch die PD M520 von shimano. bin recht zufrieden mit denen, nur hab ich jetzt mal eine frage an alle zu denen:

ich habe das gefühl, dass sie mit der zeit etwas locker werden, also von der bindungshärte und dass ich mehr spiel in ihnen habe.
hat dazu jemand eine antwort oder erfahrungen?

was schuhe angeht habe ich mich für sportliche race-schuhe von diadora entschieden. bin super zufrieden mit denen und sind zudem noch super günstig


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde im Früjahr die 150 Tacken rausholen und XT Kurbel+Pedale holen... Adidas hat schöne Schuhe 08!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl, dass sie mit der zeit etwas locker werden, also von der bindungshärte und dass ich mehr spiel in ihnen habe.
> hat dazu jemand eine antwort oder erfahrungen?



Hab meine seit ca 4 Monaten und ca 700km, kann aber deine Beobachtung das die Bindung lockerer wird nicht bestättigen, meine sind würd ich sagen genau so hart wie vor 4 Monaten.

Theoretisch gibt es da, so denke ich mir das mal, nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Die Feder ermüdet, heißt durch das ein und ausklicken läßt die Federspannkraft nach und die Bindung wird lockerer. Halt ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn es gibt ein Materialfehler an der Feder.

2. Die Einstellschraube verstellt sich nach und nach von selber, was ein Fabrikationfehler sein könnte, halt ich für etwas wahrscheinlicher. Das würd ich mal im Auge behalten, eventuell mit ner Kerbe oder nem Strich mit einem wasserfesten Marker.

Sonst fält mir nichts ein was die Ursache einer Bingungslockerung sein könnte. Aber wie gesagt nur theoretische Überlegung, vielleicht weiß es ja jemand was genaueres oder hat das auch schon mal gehabt.

Mfg


----------



## Headshooter (18. Dezember 2007)

danke erstmal, werde mal ein auge drauf werfen und euch dann nochmal berichten was passiert ist.

mfg headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjuergens (18. Dezember 2007)

hallo, da ich hier noch recht neu bin, kann es durchaus sein, dass meine frage hier nicht ganz passend ist. ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir vielleicht trotzdem eine antwort geben. es geht um die bereifung einiger bikes von cube. das elite z.b. hat dort WEIß-schwarze racing ralphs drauf.(http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ELITE-HPC_id_20843_.htm)
sind diese auch im üblichen handel, also einzeln erwerblich? ich habe sie noch nirgends finden können.

mfg

philipp


----------



## Nord_heider (19. Dezember 2007)

@pjuergens
gibt es und zwar hier
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=7029;group=71;page=1;ID=25758ec553af9f31e1f246f6acf7fdda

gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## pjuergens (19. Dezember 2007)

vielen dank für die antwort. ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet so schnell eine zu bekommen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab heute eine schöne Ausfahrt mit nem Kumpel unternommen. War nur ziemlich kalt. -5° bis -4° C. Mir ist am Ende auch wieder der Umwerfer eingefroren. Aber diesmal hatte ich ein Feuerzeug eingepackt. War halt etwas zu viel Wasser für den guten. 
Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Das war vor ein paar Tagen.






Heute unterwegs





Und wir beide  in Action.









Das war dann wohl auch der Grund für den später eingefrorenen Umwerfer. Aber es geht eben doch nicht immer eine Brücke.

Ich kann auch nach mittlerweile 268 km immer nur noch sagen, dass das Bike der Wahnsinn ist!!


----------



## Grouch (20. Dezember 2007)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz rein vielleicht helft Ihr mir trotzdem.
Werde mir wohl doch nicht das Race holen was haltet Ihr von dem http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=428&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=527&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=428&image=1&detail=1 fÃ¼r 1100â¬ im Vergleich zum Race08?
Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe Tobi


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Dezember 2007)

Von der Ausstattung auf jedenfall top, und dem Race in allen Gebieten gleichwertig oder überlegen. Für den Preis würde ich zuschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hey ihr Racer!
Mein Baby hat gestern nen neuen Ehrenplatz bekommen. In der Küche neben Saftpresse und Kaffeemaschine 
Natürlich Eigenbau, ist noch verbesserungswürig, aber ich find die Halterung fällt nicht groß auf!





Samstag gibts Bilder von unserem ersten NightRide, falls die HandyCam das gebacken kriegt.

Seid gegrüßt und Ride on!!


----------



## dave_01 (20. Dezember 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Racer!
> Mein Baby hat gestern nen neuen Ehrenplatz bekommen. In der Küche neben Saftpresse und Kaffeemaschine



Schaut ja toll aus.  

Und wahlweise gibt es dann den Kaffee oder den Saft mit einer Prise Schlamm (das Aroma für den wahren Biker - schmeckt dann mehr nach Wald und Outdoor).  

SCNR


----------



## breakdenzer (21. Dezember 2007)

Grouch schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz rein vielleicht helft Ihr mir trotzdem.
> Werde mir wohl doch nicht das Race holen was haltet Ihr von dem http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=428&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=527&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=428&image=1&detail=1 für 1100 im Vergleich zum Race08?
> Danke für eure Hilfe
> 
> Schöne Grüße Tobi



Das Teil soll noch 1400 kosten? Also mal durchgerechnet (Aufpreis Rahmen, 07er XT Komponenten...
Du bekommst für 1400 bestimmt schon das Reaction aus 08 - mit den schöneren XT Komponenten, besserem Sattel, besserer Gabel etc...


----------



## r19andre (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
also wenn`s wirklich 1100 kosten soll, schlag zu. Es sind ja auch die ganzen Anbauteile wesentlich hochwertiger. Steuersatz und Co. !!!

Andre


----------



## breakdenzer (21. Dezember 2007)

Ach so 1100 - das ist ne Überlegung wert


----------



## aloha2002 (21. Dezember 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> Es sind ja auch die ganzen Anbauteile wesentlich hochwertiger. Steuersatz und Co. !!!
> 
> Andre



Hi Andre,
ich hab mal ne Einsteiger-Frage:
Wie wirkt sich eigentlich der hochwertigere Steuersatz aus?
Was macht ihn hochwertiger - Material oder Verarbeitung?
Hab mich noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt, aber ich komme immer mehr in Versuchung mir mal ein Bike (eventuell ein Fully) nach und nach aufzubauen...

Grüße aloha


----------



## r19andre (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
er ist einfach wesentlich besser gedichtet und gelagert. da sitzt dann ein gedichtetes Rillenkugellager drin, ähnlich wie beim Tretlager. Die sind nahezu wartungsfrei und auch leichter, da meistens Aluschalen und keine stahllagerschalen verbaut werden. Fahr mal einen Winter mit den serienmäßigen ritchey Steuersätzen durch und guck dir dann die offenen Lager an. Vielleicht kannst dann noch was erkennen. 

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Tim2401 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin das Reaction Rabe SE im Sommer 2 mal Probegefahren...
Das Ding ist echt gut, wollte damals schon zuschlagen...

Von der Ausstattung her top und "läuft wie Sau"...

Ich warte noch bis Ende Januar, dann kommen die 2008er SE vom Rabe


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi, kann mir einer mit meiner Gabel helfen?

Ich wollte eben den Druck in der Postivdruckkammer erhöhen. Allerdings konnte ich da mit der Pumpe kein Luft reinbekommen, die Pumpe ist immer wieder zurückgeschnellt. Da das Bike in der kalten Garage stand dachte ich da wäre vielleicht das Ventil zu gefroren. Aber mit dem Fingernagel und der Pumpe konnte ich Druck ablassen. Schließlich war überhaupt kein Druck mehr drin und die Gabel zusammengefahren. Hab das Bike dann sauber gemacht und in den Keller gestellt. Aber trotz Reinigung mit warmen Wasser und aufwärmen im Keller keine Änderung der Lage.
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich schon mal so ein Problem, damals habe ich dann auch den Druck aus der Negativkammer gelassen und dann die Positiv und dann die Negativ wieder aufgepumpt. Aber das klappt auch alles nicht.

Hat einer ne Idee ne was ich falsch mache? Die Pumpe scheint zu funktionieren, jedenfalls kommt da ein spürbarer Luftzug raus.


----------



## Headshooter (21. Dezember 2007)

ich würde sagen, dass du zu wenig öl drin hast und die ventile daher nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. entweder du gehst zu deinem händler und lässt das machen oder du schraubst die gabel selber auf und füllst gabelöl nach. welches öl das jetzt genau ist weiß ich nicht, steht aber in der anleitung oder auf der sram seite.
ich hoffe dadurch kannst du das problem beheben.

mfg headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grouch (21. Dezember 2007)

So ich war heute beim MTB kaufen, hab mir das Cube Reaction SE geholt. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## aloha2002 (21. Dezember 2007)

Grouch schrieb:


> So ich war heute beim MTB kaufen, hab mir das Cube Reaction SE geholt. Danke für eure Hilfe.



Dann haste ja nix mehr in diesem Thread verloren  



Viel Spassss damit


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab es jetzt doch noch hinbekommen, aber zum Aufpumpen der Positivkammer musste man ordentlich Kraft aufwenden. Bei der Negativen ging es dann etwas leichter. 
@headshooter: Danke für den Tipp. Werde das bei der Inspektion mal checken lassen. Die steht eh bald an.
@Grouch: Gute Wahl ...und tschüß!


----------



## breakdenzer (21. Dezember 2007)

So endlich Weihnachtsferien - Vorlesungsfrei!!! Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf gutes Wetter - auch etwas milder. Wäre ein schöner Ausgleich zum Pauken.

Das Projekt XT Kurbel+Pedale ist finanziell abgesichert - Skiurlaub abgesagt


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. Dezember 2007)

Dann wünsch Dir eine schöne Zeit. Ich nutze meinen Urlaub seit einer Woche auch fleißig aus. Wann schafft man es schon mal in einer Woche 4 Touren zu fahren und insgesamt 10,5 h im Sattel zu sitzen?


breakdenzer schrieb:


> Das Projekt XT Kurbel+Pedale ist finanziell abgesichert - Skiurlaub abgesagt


 Sehr gut! Man MUSS einfach Prioritäten setzen!!  

Meine Gabel arbeit seit den Änderungen am Setup jetzt noch besser!


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Dezember 2007)

Moin Leute!

war grad im dunkeln heizen mit der karma bewaffnet. hat echt böcke gemacht! handy is leider zu lichtschwach und die linse wurd sofort feucht wegen der dicken suppe!
hab die karma für 80 euro bei E-Bay geschossen und bin nach dem ersten ritt echt mehr als zufrieden. mir langt sie völlig aus. bin trails und normale waldwege gefahren und nicht viel langsamer als tagsüber. die neue schwachstelle ist leider meine schrottbrille, die ständig beschlagen war.
aber es ist ja immer was  ...  nich wahr breakdenzer  

Ich glaub nen Skiurlaub hätt ich nich gecancelt dafür.... 
bin mit der Krubel echt zufrieden. die is doch auch ne hollowtech II nur ohne label wie ich in diversen shops gelesen hab!
ich fahr sie bis es kracht.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Headshooter (22. Dezember 2007)

@stoppelhüpfer:
hast du eigendlich den positiv und negativ druck gleich oder hast da unterschide?


----------



## Headshooter (22. Dezember 2007)

@aloha:
ich hatte mir die karma auch schon mal angeguckt.
ich wollte jetzt mal fragen, wie das mit der halterung ist.
und zwar ist bei meinen alten lampen immer das problem, dass wenn ich ein bisschen härtere trails fahre, das heißt mit vielen wurzeln und größeren steinen, sind sie immer runtergerutscht und haben mein vorderrad angeleuchtet 
ist das bei der karma auch der fall oder hält die gut?

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Dezember 2007)

Der Skiurlaub wurde nicht wegen der neuen Kurbel gecancelt - einfach keine Zeit, aber dadurch ist halt das Geld da ...
Frohes Fest an alle Racer!

@ aloha - sind dir nicht die Eier gefroren bei der Nachtfahrt? Wir haben hier Nachts -5°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MythosScott (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir steht fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr der Neukauf eines MTB ins Haus. 
Bis jetzt habe ich das Scott Boulder (Bj 98) gefahren. Die Geometrie hat mir sehr gut gepasst, aber die Gabel ist nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.
Nun habe ich heute meinen Cube HÃ¤ndler besucht und ihn ein wenig um Rat gefragt. Dabei sind wir relativ schnell auf das LTD Race gekommen. FÃ¼r mich optisch neben dem Elite das schÃ¶nste im Programm (eben Geschmackssache). 
Bei ein paar Ausstattungspunkten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Da ihr ja schon Erfahrungen mit dem Bike gemacht habt, gibt es vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp fÃ¼r mich ï
Der erste Punkt ist die Gabel. Ist es sinnvoll die original gegen eine Reba Race 85-115mm oder gar gegen eine Fox zu tauschen?
Was haltet ihr von Mavic Crossride LaufrÃ¤dern anstelle der Alex?
Macht es Sinn die Kurbel gegen eine XT auszutauschen?
Im Katalog ist das Blau eher ein wenig hellblau auf eueren Bilder mehr dunkelblau. Wie sieht denn das Blau in original aus?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r euere Tipps im Voraus ï


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Dezember 2007)

MythosScott schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei mir steht fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr der Neukauf eines MTB ins Haus.
> Bis jetzt habe ich das Scott Boulder (Bj 98) gefahren. Die Geometrie hat mir sehr gut gepasst, aber die Gabel ist nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.
> ...



Das groÃe Fragezeichen ist die Kohle - wieviel willst du maximal ausgeben? In der Preiskategorie ~ 1000Â bekommst du auÃer vom Versender nix besseres, aber bei deinen VorschlÃ¤gen (FOX Gabel, Kurbel etc kommst du ganz schnell an die 1600 - 1900 Â und da wÃ¤re ein Reaction die bessere Wahl... 
Wenns dir natÃ¼rlich der blau/weiÃe Rahmen angetan hat, musste anbauen  
Die Gabel ist fÃ¼r ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer wie mich vollkommen ausreichend. Fahre den ein oder anderen Trail, aber nix zu wildes... 
Die Kurbel Tausch ich demnÃ¤chst auch...


----------



## MythosScott (22. Dezember 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Das groÃe Fragezeichen ist die Kohle - wieviel willst du maximal ausgeben? In der Preiskategorie ~ 1000â¬ bekommst du auÃer vom Versender nix besseres, aber bei deinen VorschlÃ¤gen (FOX Gabel, Kurbel etc kommst du ganz schnell an die 1600 - 1900 â¬ und da wÃ¤re ein Reaction die bessere Wahl...
> Wenns dir natÃ¼rlich der blau/weiÃe Rahmen angetan hat, musste anbauen
> Die Gabel ist fÃ¼r ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer wie mich vollkommen ausreichend. Fahre den ein oder anderen Trail, aber nix zu wildes...
> Die Kurbel Tausch ich demnÃ¤chst auch...



Die Obergrenze liegt bei 1500â¬ und die Wunschfarbe ist blau.
Aber wie du schreibst reicht die Gabel und ich bin ja auch nicht der extrem Mountainbiker.
Aber ein Wechsel der Kurbel ist ja dann wohl besser.
Wo ich auch noch nicht ganz sicher bin ist die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe mein Scott hat 19 Zoll und bei Cube gibt es eben nur 18 oder 20 Zoll.


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Dezember 2007)

MythosScott schrieb:


> Die Obergrenze liegt bei 1500 und die Wunschfarbe ist blau.
> Aber wie du schreibst reicht die Gabel und ich bin ja auch nicht der extrem Mountainbiker.
> Aber ein Wechsel der Kurbel ist ja dann wohl besser.
> Wo ich auch noch nicht ganz sicher bin ist die Rahmengröße mein Scott hat 19 Zoll und bei Cube gibt es eben nur 18 oder 20 Zoll.



Rahmengröße - Probefahren - ist der einfachste Weg. Bist wohl ~1,81... Richtlinie: 18" sportlich, technisch anspruchsvoll, 20" lange Touren, ausdauernd bequem...
Also wenn du noch Geld investieren willst:
Kurbel, Schalthebel, Umwerfer auf XT - vielleicht noch Clickpedale und die Griffe...
Hinzu noch andere Spielereien, wie Beleuchtung, Trinflaschenhalterung, etc...


----------



## MythosScott (22. Dezember 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Rahmengröße - Probefahren - ist der einfachste Weg. Bist wohl ~1,81... Richtlinie: 18" sportlich, technisch anspruchsvoll, 20" lange Touren, ausdauernd bequem...
> Also wenn du noch Geld investieren willst:
> Kurbel, Schalthebel, Umwerfer auf XT - vielleicht noch Clickpedale und die Griffe...
> Hinzu noch andere Spielereien, wie Beleuchtung, Trinflaschenhalterung, etc...




Ist nicht bei dem 20 Zoll Rahmen das Oberrohr länger also gestrecktere Haltung?
Bist du mit den Laufrädern zufrieden?


----------



## aloha2002 (23. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> @aloha:
> ich hatte mir die karma auch schon mal angeguckt.
> ich wollte jetzt mal fragen, wie das mit der halterung ist.
> und zwar ist bei meinen alten lampen immer das problem, dass wenn ich ein bisschen härtere trails fahre, das heißt mit vielen wurzeln und größeren steinen, sind sie immer runtergerutscht und haben mein vorderrad angeleuchtet
> ...



@breakdenzer
wir hatten auch -3 grad laut tacho und es ging nich mehr ohne schichtweise klamotten, wärmendes sportöl auf die beine und heiße flüssigkeit in der blase. aber damit hats richtig bock gemacht  

@headshooter

die halterung is richtig fest. ich hab sie zu hause angebracht und mußte unterwegs feststellen, dass man sie nicht so locker hin und her schieben kann. 
ich hab noch nix vergleichbares verwendet, aber ich würd die lampe jederzeit weiterempfehlen.
ich hab auch öfter im forum gelesen, dass sie zu punktförmig abstrahlt, aber auch das kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. der lichtkegel reicht locker aus um ausreichend überblick über die umgebung auch bei moderaten abfahrgeschwindigkeiten zu haben.
bilder folgen wenn mal ne geeignete kamera an bord ist!

schöne grüße und schöne feiertage!!

aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> @stoppelhüpfer:
> hast du eigendlich den positiv und negativ druck gleich oder hast da unterschide?


Ich hab in der Positivkammer einen etwas höheren Druck. Ca. 10,8 bar und in der Negativen ca. 10,2 bar.

@breakdenzer: Das hatten wir die letzten Tage hier (bei meinen Eltern in Westfalen) auch tagsüber, und auch da macht es noch richtig Spaß auf dem Race. Musst Dich halt nur wärmer anziehen oder schneller strampeln. 

@aloha: Was ist denn dieses Sportöl? Hör ich zum ersten mal von.

Ich wünsche auch allen Racern frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertag!  Und viel Zeit zum Biken!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Dezember 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Positivkammer einen etwas höheren Druck. Ca. 10,8 bar und in der Negativen ca. 10,2 bar.



Hi, wieviel wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf?
Weil das ja schon recht viel druck ist.


Mfg


----------



## marschi112 (23. Dezember 2007)

HI
Das cube LTD Race ist der Hammer habs mir vor 4 Wochen zugelegt und bin vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## tutterchen (25. Dezember 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> @breakdenzer
> wir hatten auch -3 grad laut tacho und es ging nich mehr ohne schichtweise klamotten, wärmendes sportöl auf die beine und heiße flüssigkeit in der blase. aber damit hats richtig bock gemacht
> 
> aloha



gelle, da macht wasser lassen richtig spass


----------



## Headshooter (25. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsche euch allen noch frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 
...und feiert schön


----------



## breakdenzer (25. Dezember 2007)

... den Wünschen schließ ich mich an - haut rein, aber denkt an die Pfunde, am Ende wird an jedem Teil wieder die Grämmchen gezählt und de Wampe hat 5 Kilo


----------



## Headshooter (26. Dezember 2007)

hat eigentlich jemand einen helm von MET?
könntet ihr mir fotos davon schicken vor allem welche von der hinteren halterung, also das ding was man in der größe verstellen kann+die gurte(wie sie verlaufen)?

weil ich hab auch einen von MET(veleno D) und ich habe das gefühl, dass bei mir die gurte falsch verlaufen.

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (26. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand einen helm von MET?
> könntet ihr mir fotos davon schicken vor allem welche von der hinteren halterung, also das ding was man in der größe verstellen kann+die gurte(wie sie verlaufen)?
> 
> weil ich hab auch einen von MET(veleno D) und ich habe das gefühl, dass bei mir die gurte falsch verlaufen.
> ...



Ich hab auch einen MET Veleno D - Das Ding zum Größen verstellen hat gar nix mit den Gurten zu tun... da kannst du nur enger und weiter machen.

Die Gurte kommen bei mir so raus, dass sie wenn sie nach außen gezogen werden glatt anliegen, bilden also eine glatte Schlaufe ohne Verdrehungen...

Bilder sind scheiß Qualität - ist auch schon dunkel... das ist mein Veleno-Cube


----------



## aloha2002 (26. Dezember 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> gelle, da macht wasser lassen richtig spass



Ho ho ho ha ha ha.
ich dachte die blase-witze wären durch nach dem letzten mal mit stoppelhüpfer 

schöne restweihnachten trotzdem!


----------



## Headshooter (26. Dezember 2007)

super 
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort und die bilder.
ich dachte nur, dass die gurte durch das teil hinten durch müssen, da das in der anleitung meiner meinung nach so abgebildet ist.
ich werd mich dann auch nochmal bei MET erkundigen, aber da du das ja auch so hast wie ich, wird es warscheinlich richtig sein.

mfg headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (26. Dezember 2007)

die meisten lösungen für probleme findet man immer noch direkt vor der haustür 
ich habe mich hier im forum mal umgeschaut und diesen threat gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297082&highlight=veleno+d
bei uns beiden(breakdenzer) sind die gurte falsch verlegt. das ist ein produktionsfehler.
einfach die dinger aufschneiden, richtig verlegen und alles wieder zusammenbauen. fertig 

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (26. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> die meisten lösungen für probleme findet man immer noch direkt vor der haustür
> ich habe mich hier im forum mal umgeschaut und diesen threat gefunden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297082&highlight=veleno+d
> bei uns beiden(breakdenzer) sind die gurte falsch verlegt. das ist ein produktionsfehler.
> ...



Alter - wasn das fürn Scheiß? Ich schneide doch nicht die Gurte von meinem Helm auf! Hat das Sicherheitsrelevante Auswirkungen? Hab mich zwar auch gewundert dass es übers Ohr geht, sitzt aber doch recht fest...
Meinste bikediscount nimmt das Ding nochmal zurück (2X getragen)?


----------



## Headshooter (26. Dezember 2007)

wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, müssen die das zurücknehmen, weil das ja ein fehler in der herstellung ist, du das nicht wustest und das dann die sicherheit "beinschränken" könnte.
also wenn du mich fragst müssen die das machen.
versuchen würde ich es auf jeden fall.
ich werde jedoch warscheinlich selber hand anlegen. ich denke die dinger mit einem dicken garn zusammengenäht dürften halten. außerdem ziehen sich die gurte durch die art der befestigung selber fest(an den enden, die aus dem helm "rausgucken")


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Dezember 2007)

Headshooter schrieb:


> wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, müssen die das zurücknehmen, weil das ja ein fehler in der herstellung ist, du das nicht wustest und das dann die sicherheit "beinschränken" könnte.
> also wenn du mich fragst müssen die das machen.
> versuchen würde ich es auf jeden fall.
> ich werde jedoch warscheinlich selber hand anlegen. ich denke die dinger mit einem dicken garn zusammengenäht dürften halten. außerdem ziehen sich die gurte durch die art der befestigung selber fest(an den enden, die aus dem helm "rausgucken")



Ich schnibbel erstmal nix, ist ja auch nicht der billigste Helm, ne


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Dezember 2007)

Hab eben zuerst mitm bikediscount telefoniert, Problem ist bekannt, hat er sich auch schon selbst angeguckt, er hat auch schon mit MET telefoniert, aber: Es sei kein Produktionsfehler, sondern die Gurte würden nicht mehr durch die Kopfhalterung geführt - er kann mir deshalb auch kein Austausch anbieten, da es bei den anderen Helmen auch so ist. 
Ich ruf ketzt mal noch andere Händler an


----------



## Headshooter (27. Dezember 2007)

ja gut   im end effekt ist es dann doch ein fehler in der herrstellung...
aber du kanns ja wie du schon sagtest noch andere händler kontaktieren.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (27. Dezember 2007)

Kurze Frage, könnt ihr Eure Unterhaltung nicht einfacher per PN weiterführen?

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es nervt schon ein bischen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Dezember 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, könnt ihr Eure Unterhaltung nicht einfacher per PN weiterführen?
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es nervt schon ein bischen.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich finde Beiträge wie den deinen störender... Wenn hier Fragen gestellt werden, geht es zu 90% schon ums Race, wenn man aber mal was anderes ansprechen will, bei Leuten, die einem vll. schonmal weitergeholfen haben, warum denn nicht hier.  

Dann musst du deine Zuckungen halt auf andere Themen beschränken!


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (27. Dezember 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Ich finde Beiträge wie den deinen störender... Wenn hier Fragen gestellt werden, geht es zu 90% schon ums Race, wenn man aber mal was anderes ansprechen will, bei Leuten, die einem vll. schonmal weitergeholfen haben, warum denn nicht hier.
> 
> Dann musst du deine Zuckungen halt auf andere Themen beschränken!



1. Ganz einfach, weil es dafür extra die PN gibt.
2. Habe ich das lediglich höflich eingeworfen. Sei Du lieber froh, dass Du nicht an eine unheilbaren Krankheit leidest, sonst würdest Du Dich nicht noch darüber lustig machen. Einen höflichen Einwand, sollte man auch vernüftig argumentieren können, ohne beleidigend zu werden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (27. Dezember 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> 1. Ganz einfach, weil es dafür extra die PN gibt.
> 2. Habe ich das lediglich höflich eingeworfen. Sei Du lieber froh, dass Du nicht an eine unheilbaren Krankheit leidest, sonst würdest Du Dich nicht noch darüber lustig machen. Einen höflichen Einwand, sollte man auch vernüftig argumentieren können, ohne beleidigend zu werden.
> 
> Gruß Kai



An was ich leide, oder nicht, kannst du genauso wenig wissen, wie ich von dir.

Wenn sich jemand in einem Bike-Forum den Namen Muskelzuckungen gibt, darunter das Bild von Patrick setzt, der sich selbst ein Brett vor den Kopf nagelt,  vermutet man dahinter keine ernste gesundheitliche Problematik.

Ich wollte mich mit der Aussage in keinster Weise über ernste gesundheitliche Probleme belustigen, mir war auch nicht bekannt, dass es sich dabei um eine Krankheit handelt. Ich kenne es nur als Ermüdungserscheinung nach langer Anstrengung.
Ich fand es halt von dir unangebracht, in einem Thread, in dem eine handvoll Leute auch mal übers Wetter, oder ähnlich titelferne Sachen reden, Leute aufzufordern Sachen privat zu klären. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes dazu was zu sagen - haben ja einige diesen Helm.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit, wollte dich nicht im Entferntesten persönlich angreifen, sondern dir (Bezug durch Zuckungen) damit nur nahelegen, einfach andere Threads für dich zu gewinnen, wenn dir das hier nicht ernst/thementreu genug ist.

Ich benutze PNs nur um Informationen auszutauschen, die sonst keiner lesen soll, und nicht um mich auszutauschen...


----------



## breakdenzer (28. Dezember 2007)

@ Headshooter - kannst dann ja wenigstens nochmal berichten, ob die Operation geglückt ist, danach reden wir dann wieder nur übers Race, damit hier keiner seine Zeit verplempert...


----------



## Headshooter (28. Dezember 2007)

kla  mach ich 
dann reden wir nur übers race


----------



## rODAHn (1. Januar 2008)

Allen Race Fahrern wünsche ich ein ganz schönes Jahr 2008!

...auf das die Waldwege niemals enden werden!

Und während Ihr noch versucht habt, mit Rollmöpsen Euren Kater wieder loszuwerden, habe ich schon eine kleine Runde im Wald gedreht.


Leider ist mir 2x (beim schalten auf das große Blatt) die Kette abgesprungen.
...hatte das schon jemand?

Seitdem habe ich auch ein anderes "Tretgefühl"...(Nicht mehr so direkt).
Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Macht Ihr Eurer Bike eigentlich nach jeder Tour wieder sauber?
...ich habe leider keinen Garten und deshalb auch nicht immer einen Wasserschlauch parat.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## aloha2002 (1. Januar 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Allen Race Fahrern wünsche ich ein ganz schönes Jahr 2008!
> 
> ...auf das die Waldwege niemals enden werden!
> 
> ...




Ebenfalls ein gutes Neues  

Mir ist das mit der Kette so noch nicht passiert. Mir ist sie zweimal am steilen Anstieg beim runterschalten aufs kleinste Blatt abgesprungen, aber das passiert ja schon mal wenn zuviel Druck drauf ist im Tritt und man zu spät schaltet  

Ich mach meins nicht immer sauber. Hauptsache die Karre ist immer gut geschmiert und alle Schrauben vor Flugrost geschützt. Ich hab meins jetzt nach ca. 5 Touren mal richtig geputzt und gewartet. Das sollte ein MTB doch abkönnen!!

grüße
aloha


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (2. Januar 2008)

Hi, bin auch wieder da.


Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Hi, wieviel wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf?
> Weil das ja schon recht viel druck ist.
> 
> 
> Mfg


Ca. 102 kg, aber dann kommen auch noch Klamotten und Rucksack dazu. Da braucht es soviel Druck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (3. Januar 2008)

hi
wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes neues.
bin gerade erst aus dem skiurlaub wieder gekommen und habe deshalb dieses jahr noch keine runde gedreht


----------



## Murmel (5. Januar 2008)

wieso habt ihr euch eigentlich für das race08 und nicht etwa für ein stoker limited von transalp entschieden, das bei selbem preis doch die um einiges bessere ausstattung bietet?


----------



## patrese993 (5. Januar 2008)

Murmel schrieb:


> wieso habt ihr euch eigentlich für das race08 und nicht etwa für ein stoker limited von transalp entschieden, das bei selbem preis doch die um einiges bessere ausstattung bietet?



Du weißt schon, daß Du hier im Cube Forum bist oder?

Schon mal in einem VW Forum nen Golf Fahrer gefragt, warum er keinen Opel Astra fährt?

Aber so sei es denn...
Ich finde den LTD Rahmen einfach wunderschön und er ist sehr stabil. An meinem LTD ist so gut wie nix mehr original, von daher kanns mir egal sein, was ein Canyon, Posion oder Ghost in der Preisklasse bietet. Abgesehen davon bin ich Bayer, also komm mir nicht mit transalp


----------



## breakdenzer (5. Januar 2008)

patrese993 schrieb:


> Du weiÃt schon, daÃ Du hier im Cube Forum bist oder?
> 
> Schon mal in einem VW Forum nen Golf Fahrer gefragt, warum er keinen Opel Astra fÃ¤hrt?
> 
> ...



Jaja - wenn "Transalp" losfÃ¤hrt, sindse schon mÃ¼de, bevor sie Ã¼berhaupt erst an den Alpen sind  

Ich hab natÃ¼rlich auch erstmal nach dem besten Preis/leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis geschaut (Transalp, Radon, Canyon) - aber bin dann schon gleich danach bei Cube gelandet, Markenimage und Design sprechen mich an, und der Preis ist noch gut. FÃ¼r mein Race mit komplett XT (incl. Pedale) hab ich jetzt 1114,-â¬ bezahlt - das wars mir wert. Und ich hab ja auch noch die Umgebauten Teile (Kurbel, Umwerfer...)
Und ich bin ehrlich, wÃ¼rde den Unterschied zwischen den Rebas nicht ausfahren kÃ¶nnen. 
Bei Transalp sind mir einfach die Rahmen zu mÃ¼de, trist, nackt, langweilig, kahl, ... Sieht halt auch so aus, als hÃ¤tte jemand privat in der Scheune was zusammengezimmert.


----------



## Headshooter (6. Januar 2008)

@breakdenzer:
so... habe jetzt mal meinen helm aufgeschnitten die gurte richtig verlegt und alles wieder zusammen genäht. sitzt natürlich perfekt so wie es sein sollte  
was hast du denn noch mit dem helm gemacht?

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (6. Januar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> @breakdenzer:
> so... habe jetzt mal meinen helm aufgeschnitten die gurte richtig verlegt und alles wieder zusammen genäht. sitzt natürlich perfekt so wie es sein sollte
> was hast du denn noch mit dem helm gemacht?
> 
> mfg headshooter



Austausch bringt nix - alle Helme beim Händler sind so vergurtet...
Hersteller / Importeur sagt das gehört so...

Scheint keine sicherheitsrelevante Frage zu sein... mal schaun, vielleicht versuch ich mich auch noch als tapferes Schneiderlein =)

Gruss


----------



## Schelle (7. Januar 2008)

So, ich habe nun das erste Problem mit meinem Bike. Die Sattelstütze hat 'ne Macke. Der "Kopf" der EA30 dreht sich. Mal sehen, wie lange die Neue hält...


----------



## breakdenzer (9. Januar 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun das erste Problem mit meinem Bike. Die Sattelstütze hat 'ne Macke. Der "Kopf" der EA30 dreht sich. Mal sehen, wie lange die Neue hält...



Haste die Problemlos beim Händler tauschen können?

Mal ne Frage:
Ich werde die Tage die neue Kurbel bestellen - glaub der Preis fällt nicht mehr unter 109 ... oder kennt jemand ein besseres ANgebot für die XT 770 ?


----------



## aloha2002 (9. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich werde die Tage die neue Kurbel bestellen - glaub der Preis fällt nicht mehr unter 109 ... oder kennt jemand ein besseres ANgebot für die XT 770 ?



Höchstens in der eBucht


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Haste die Problemlos beim Händler tauschen können?
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich werde die Tage die neue Kurbel bestellen - glaub der Preis fällt nicht mehr unter 109 ... oder kennt jemand ein besseres ANgebot für die XT 770 ?



Ist zwar nicht viel aber www.actionsports.de bietet sie für 104,90  an.

Leider hab ich bei dem Laden noch nicht selber bestellt und kann daher nichts über Service und Lieferung sagen.




			
				Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ca. 102 kg, aber dann kommen auch noch Klamotten und Rucksack dazu. Da braucht es soviel Druck.


alles klar  Dachte nur das ich mit meinen knapp 9 Bar schon viel Druck in der Gabel hätte 

Andere Frage:

Weiß zufällig jemand ob ich wenn ich schon ne Hollowtech II Kurbelgarnitur habe auch das Innenlager tauschen muss wenn ich mir ne XT Kurbel holen würde. Meine gelesen zuhaben das bei meiner LX Garnitur nen BSA Lager drin ist und das selbe ist ja auch bei der XT Garnitur.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (9. Januar 2008)

jup, das wird gehen.

Andre


----------



## Trumpf (9. Januar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht viel aber www.actionsports.de bietet sie für 104,90  an.
> 
> Leider hab ich bei dem Laden noch nicht selber bestellt und kann daher nichts über Service und Lieferung sagen.



Top Service !! Blitzschnelle Lieferung !! Selten irgendwo was bestellt wo es schneller geliefert wird (wenn vorrätig).


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. Januar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht viel aber www.actionsports.de bietet sie für 104,90  an.
> 
> Leider hab ich bei dem Laden noch nicht selber bestellt und kann daher nichts über Service und Lieferung sagen.


Ich hab da zwei-/dreimal Laufräder bestellt. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Musicman (9. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Top Service !! Blitzschnelle Lieferung !! Selten irgendwo was bestellt wo es schneller geliefert wird (wenn vorrätig).



*Zustimm*


----------



## breakdenzer (10. Januar 2008)

Ja wie, was brauch ich denn noch, außer die Kurbel beim Umbau? Hab bei dem Bauteil noch nie selbst was gemacht?!...


----------



## r19andre (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wenn du noch nie selber was gemacht hast, warum kaufst du dann nicht im Shop?
Soviel teurer ists auch nicht wenn man den Versand noch dazu zählt und die bauen dir das dann bestimmt für obolus ein 

Andre

PS. aber wenn du was bestellen solltest, ist eh alles komplett dabei mit neuen Lagern


----------



## trillo (10. Januar 2008)

Angeblich braucht man das folgende Werkzeug: 
Innenlager Montageschlüssel
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1065/innenlager__montageschluessel_tl-fc_32.html

Kurbelkappenwerkzeug
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1085/kurbelkappen__werkzeug_tl-fc_16.html

Aber da ich mich an der Stelle genauso gut auskenne, wie du würd ich auch den örtlichen Händler machen lassen...


----------



## breakdenzer (10. Januar 2008)

Ja - hatte auch überlegt zum Händler zu gehen - aber da ich vorhabe mir langsam mehr oder weniger umfangreiches Schrauber Know-How anzueignen, um Service, kleine Reperaturen etc. selbst machen zu können, werde ichs mal versuchen. Zur Not kenn ich noch einige Spezialisten  
Das Werkzeug ist ja noch finanzierbar 

Haha - bike-discount bietet die Kurbel jetzt auch für 104,90 an


----------



## Schelle (11. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Haste die Problemlos beim Händler tauschen können?
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich werde die Tage die neue Kurbel bestellen - glaub der Preis fällt nicht mehr unter 109 ... oder kennt jemand ein besseres ANgebot für die XT 770 ?



Hab heute ohne Probleme eine neue Sattelstütze bekommen.


Andere Frage, warum willst Du eigentlich die Kurbel schon tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (11. Januar 2008)

Erstens mach ich damit die XT komplett (Antrieb), und zweitens kann ich die andere Kurbel an nen Kumpel verticken


----------



## Schelle (11. Januar 2008)

...und zweitens kann ich die andere Kurbel an nen Kumpel verticken

clever, da tut es nicht so weh... und denke daran - die M532 kostet ca 70

Erstens mach ich damit die XT komplett (Antrieb)...

die meisten vergessen die Kassette, Kette und Umwerfer...
Deshalb wechsel ich erst (komplett), wenn ich eins von den Teilen tauschen muss.


----------



## breakdenzer (12. Januar 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> ...und zweitens kann ich die andere Kurbel an nen Kumpel verticken
> 
> clever, da tut es nicht so weh... und denke daran - die M532 kostet ca 70
> 
> ...



Naja realistischer Kaufpreis der 532 liegt bei 50-60. Hab mich mit ihm auf 25 geeinigt - er will seinem Hobel nochmal was gutes tun (aber nicht zu viel=).

Ich muss also nochmal 75 hinlegen - das isses mir wert!

Umwerfer hab ich schon - Kassette und Kette zählen nicht   - kommen erst wenn verschlissen...


----------



## aloha2002 (12. Januar 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> ...und zweitens kann ich die andere Kurbel an nen Kumpel verticken
> 
> clever, da tut es nicht so weh... und denke daran - die M532 kostet ca 70



 
bei mir ist das ne M542 (ist innen auf jedem kurbelarm oben eingefräst)!
genauer die: Shimano FC-M 542 Hollowtech II  44-32-22 Z
ich hab gestern mal recherchiert wie die einzuordnen ist preislich, aber sie ist kaum zu finden im verkauf.
muß irgendeine version sein die zwischen lx und xt kurbel liegt oder irr ich mich?

 gruß aloha


----------



## aloha2002 (12. Januar 2008)

jo, habs gefunden auf der shimano-hp.
da steht die 542 unter
Home >  Products > Mountain Bike > Non-Series > FC

die kurbel ist non-series, deswegen wahrscheinlich nicht häufig im handel zu kaufen, sondern meistens schon in der serie des mtb verbaut.

gruß aloha


----------



## CopyMaster (12. Januar 2008)

Ist Deore Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (12. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Umwerfer hab ich schon - Kassette und Kette zählen nicht   - kommen erst wenn verschlissen...



Alles klar, war halt nur neugierig...
Ich habe selber XT im Auge, aber warte bis entweder die Kurbel oder die Kassette den Geist aufgibt. Und dann wechsel ich halt komplett...


----------



## aloha2002 (12. Januar 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Ist Deore Niveau.



Was sagt Dir das?
die deore ist keine ht-kurbel oder?


----------



## CopyMaster (12. Januar 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Was sagt Dir das?



Die Shimano Webseite -> http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/catalog/cycle/products/component.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441788125



aloha2002 schrieb:


> die deore ist keine ht-kurbel oder?



Weder die 532 noch die 542 ist hohl, aber beide haben die Lageranbindung von HT2 -> "2-piece solid crank construction"


----------



## Musicman (12. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand von euch einen Polar CS600 Sensor an seiner Gabel?


----------



## aloha2002 (12. Januar 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Die Shimano Webseite -> http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/catalog/cycle/products/component.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441788125
> 
> 
> 
> Weder die 532 noch die 542 ist hohl, aber beide haben die Lageranbindung von HT2 -> "2-piece solid crank construction"



... das mittlere kettenblatt ist bei der 542 alu/anod., bei der deore steel.
das macht sie wohl a bissel leichter.

danke für die infos.

gruß


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Polar CS600 Sensor an seiner Gabel?



ich hab nen CS200 Cad, hilft dir aber nichts oder???


Mfg


----------



## Musicman (12. Januar 2008)

Der Speedsensor und Magnet dürten sich ja nicht gross unterscheiden, richtig? Mir gehts darum ob ich den Abstand, der benötigt wird, hinbekomme.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Januar 2008)

Hab grad mal auf der Polar HP nach geschaut, leider bekommt man keine Abmessungen für den Sensor, glaub aber auch nicht das da so große Unterschiede sein werden. 

Das mit dem Abstand sieht bei mir so aus:


----------



## Musicman (12. Januar 2008)

Das ist das was ich gesucht hab! Danke!


----------



## rODAHn (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte eben (bei diesem super Sonnenschein!) eine etwas längere Abfahrt mit ca. 40 km/h. (Waldweg)

...irgendwie hatte ich dabei das Gefühl, das mein Hinterrad etwas "locker" ist.
Es ist natürlich nicht so, aber vom Gefühl her, war das Hinterrad sehr unruhig.
Ist das normal bei einem Hardtail?

Danke und Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. Januar 2008)

Lagerspiel und Luftdruck ok gewesen?

Hatte gestern auch das Gefühl das an meinem hinterrad was faul ist, hatte aber von Racing Ralph auf Nobby Nic gewechselt und der Nic brauchte nen bißchen mehr Luftdruck, 0.2 bar mehr und es fährt sich um Welten besser.

Klar ist das Heck bei einem Hardtail deutlich unruhiger als das eines Fullys, aber es fühlt sich definitiv nicht an als wenn das Rad locker ist.

Mfg


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Januar 2008)

Moin Jungs! Ich hab da mal ein Problem! Und zwar:
WIE BEKOMME ICH DIE SCHEISS PEDALE RUNTER?! 
Wollte heut Morgen mal die Kurbel umbauen - aber die Pedale sind so übel fest! 
Drehrichtung hab ich beachtet (auch links) Kriechöl auch nix gut!  
Jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## rODAHn (19. Januar 2008)

Versuch es doch mal mit einem halben Jahr Fitnessstudio  

...Scherz beiseite...

Lass doch einfach die Pedale von Deinem Bike-Händler lösen..

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## r19andre (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,
am besten wohl mit einem 15er Pedalschlüssel die in der Regel länger sind, somit mehr Hebel.

Andre


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Januar 2008)

Habs geschafft - mit 16er Schlüssel und nem Gummi-Hammer! War auch nur an der einen Seite fest...

So jetzt brauch ich nur noch Wetter um mich an die Clickies zu gewöhnen 

Danke für die Tips - wäre wirklich fast zum Händler gefahren...


----------



## flyingstereo (19. Januar 2008)

Das Wetter ist doch jetzt perfekt!
Man fällt schön weich im Wald....  

greetz


----------



## breakdenzer (20. Januar 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist doch jetzt perfekt!
> Man fällt schön weich im Wald....
> 
> greetz



Deshalb gehts jetzt heut auch raus! - Muss mal an die Luft - und das Race auch!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Januar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Das du 2008 Modelle meinst war mir schon klar.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage zum Rahmen: Leider nein:
> 
> ...



aber das 2007er hatte auch den besseren Rahmen und gibt es für 899  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a4181/ltd_cc_messemodell_2007.html hier oder habe ich was nicht beachtet?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> aber das 2007er hatte auch den besseren Rahmen und gibt es für 899  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a4181/ltd_cc_messemodell_2007.html hier oder habe ich was nicht beachtet?



Tagchen hab selber letztens bemerkt das bei verschiedenen Internetanbietern die Rahmen unterschiedlich beschrieben sind. Fakt bleibt aber das der Rahmen am CC Messemodell kein LTD Rahmen ist. Er ist definitiv schwerer, von der Geometrie her aber wahrscheinlich gleich, weiß ich nicht.

Das Bike aus deinem Link wiegt fast 1kg mehr als das LTD Race und das bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung, am CC ist sogar die etwas leichtere XT Kurbel dran, wo soll das Gewicht den herkommen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Januar 2008)

ok., kann sein, dass das mit den Rahmenangaben nicht stimmt, wÃ¼rde auch ein Race nehmen, aber unter 1100 â¬ habe ich keinen Anbieter gefunden...jemand einen Tip?


----------



## patrese993 (20. Januar 2008)

feilschen 

Was den Rahmen des CC angeht, wir haben hier im Forum Leute, die bei einem CC den normalen DoubleButted LTD Rahmen haben. Manche haben allerdings den schwereren Rahmen der Comp Serie (Acid, Attention, Analog) beim CC


----------



## trillo (20. Januar 2008)

oder http://www.neon-radsport.de/
dort registrieren und nen preis anfragen...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Januar 2008)

dann wÃ¼rde ich das LTD CC 2007 direkt nehmen vom Bike Discount, ich denke 899 â¬ sind da unschlagbar...werde da morgen mal anrufen und mich erkundigen...gibts eigentlich Unterschiede bei dem 2007er und 2008er Modell bzgl. Shimano Komponenten? Also, hat sich da was geÃ¤ndert?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> dann würde ich das LTD CC 2007 direkt nehmen vom Bike Discount, ich denke 899  sind da unschlagbar...werde da morgen mal anrufen und mich erkundigen...gibts eigentlich Unterschiede bei dem 2007er und 2008er Modell bzgl. Shimano Komponenten? Also, hat sich da was geändert?



bei den Shinamo Teilen hat sich einiges getan vom Gewicht her und von der Technik, ich sag nur "Shadow"

Aber mal zum CC von Bike Discount, selbst wenn der Rahmen kein LTD Rahmen ist sondern einer mit etwas mehr Speck an den Rippen, bleibt ein Bike mit der Ausstattung für knapp 900 nen echt gutes Angebot. Und mal ehrlich der LTD Rahmen ist mit knapp 1,8 Kilo bei 18" auch kein Leichtgewicht.

Es ist sowieso meist leichter und billiger an sich selber nen paar Kilo Gewicht zusparen als am Bike 
Und so wie ich das sehe ist egal wo die Kilos sind, 
den Berg müssen sie eh rauf  

mfg


----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Januar 2008)

wenn man mal bei Bike Discount genau schaut, dann steht bei dem 2007er Modell double butted und bei dem 2008er nicht...was ist Shadow? Bin da seit einigen Jahren etwas raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trillo (20. Januar 2008)

Shimano "Shadow", ein Schaltwerk mit superschmalem Profil (spart 11 â 18mm), reduziert die Gefahr von BeschÃ¤digungen bei schmalen, anspruchsvollen Trails deutlich.
AuÃerdem hat das Shadow-Schaltwerk eine grÃ¶Ãere vertikale StabilitÃ¤t, die bei "bockigen" Trails das Schlagen des Schaltwerks auf die Kettenstrebe verringert. Die ZuglÃ¤nge und damit die Reibung wurden verringert.

so sagtÂ´s zumindest die werbung


----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Januar 2008)

achso, ok. vielen Dank für die Info, ich werde morgen mal rumtelefonieren was die angesprochenen Händler an Lager haben und vielleicht kann man ja auch noch einen Fahrradtacho aushandeln, wobei das wohl am Telefon recht schwierig wird


----------



## breakdenzer (21. Januar 2008)

Das Race 2008 bekommst du bei MHW-Bike-House garantiert fÃ¼r unter 1000â¬

Bikediscount hat auch noch das Race von 06 in 16, 20, 22 - auch nur fÃ¼r 899,- 
das ist nen super Preis! Wie gesagt am Rahmen wÃ¼rd ich nicht sparen - den hat man in der Regel am lÃ¤ngsten...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (21. Januar 2008)

hab gerade mal bei Bike Discount angerufen:
1. bekommt man fÃ¼r 899 â¬ das 2008er Messemodell, weil sie es wohl offiziell nicht reduzieren dÃ¼rfen und
2. meinte er, daÃ es der gleiche Rahmen wie beim Race sei. Die Acid etc. Modelle hÃ¤tte einen anderen Rahmen...

Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann hat man doch im Enddefekt das gleiche Bike wie ein Race mit besseren Komponeten zu einem besseren Preis oder nicht?


----------



## trillo (21. Januar 2008)

1) sehr ordentlich der Preis. sogar günstiger als die Hausmarke von Bikediscount
2) mein örtlicher Händler wollte mich davon auch überzeugen, was mich allerdings verwundert hat, beim Race ist die Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben ein gefrästes Teil. Beim Acid ein "einfaches" Stück Rohr.
Bei dem LTD CC, dass ich schon gesehen habe war halt auch nur so ein Rohr dazwischen. Aber ob das nun auch bedeuten muß, dass mein Händler und BikeDiscount keine Ahnung haben/uns veräppeln wollen???

Und selbst wenns der schlechtere Rahmen ist, bekommste den nun zu dem Kurs, denn du gestern fürs Vorjahresmodell zahlen wolltest. 

Do it


----------



## Linke_Klebe (21. Januar 2008)

vielleicht kann da jemand ja nochmal auf blöd anrufen und nachfragen bzgl. des Rahmens...hatte so ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass der Typ bei BD nicht so re4cht wußte was ich wollte


----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. Januar 2008)

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/index.htm

ruf da mal an die haben sehr freundliche und kompetente Berater.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (21. Januar 2008)

habe mir eben mal ein Cube live angesehen...ich brauche da wohl 18 Zoll, finde die optisch super klein, bin mir nun unsicher, ob ich nicht ein Ghost o.ä. nehmen soll, was es in 19 Zoll gibt, da ich auch viel auf der Strasse fahren werde...was meint ihr? Ich bin 177 cm groß...


----------



## breakdenzer (21. Januar 2008)

18 ist richtig ! ghost zu teuer


----------



## Linke_Klebe (22. Januar 2008)

hab noch ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r ein Race bekommen...1040 â¬ inkl. XT Kurbeln...ist der Rahmen die 140 â¬ Aufpreis zum CC 2008 wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (22. Januar 2008)

Machs - der Rahmen ist super... Und die Kurbel ja dann ne 08er XT!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> 18 ist richtig ! ghost zu teuer



zustimm




			
				Linke_Klebe schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch ein gutes Angebot für ein Race bekommen...1040  inkl. XT Kurbeln



Ist ein wirklich gutes Angebot, spart zum Listenpreis ca 160 Euro(50 beim Race und 110 für die XT Kurbel), wenn man bedenkt das die '08 Saison grad erst anfängt.


Andere Frage:

Bin der Auffassung das der verbaute LRS am Race nicht das dollste ist. Deshalb überlege ich ihn auszuwechseln und suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach alternativen.

Hat von euch anderen Race fahren den LRS schon gewechselt und wenn ja welchen LRS fährt er jetzt und um wieviel ist der besser vom subjektiven Empfinden?

Mfg


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Januar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> zustimm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin recht zufrieden - klar die FELGEN SIND NICHT SO DER wahnsinn, aber die xt Laufräder sind ganz ordentlich. Sehe da im Moment noch kein Bedarf... Hab da eher die Sattelstütze im Auge


----------



## Tanja3418 (22. Januar 2008)

Was haltest ich von dem Cube Race 2006 wird für 899 angeboten bei H6S hat das jemand von euch ?


Gruss Jan


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Also ich bin recht zufrieden - klar die FELGEN SIND NICHT SO DER wahnsinn, aber die xt Laufräder sind ganz ordentlich. Sehe da im Moment noch kein Bedarf... Hab da eher die Sattelstütze im Auge



Gibt sicherlich schlechtere LRS, dennoch ist der im Race verbaute LRS ziemlich schwer, stabil aber schwer. Außerdem ist die Konuslagertechnik von Shimano wartungsaufwendig und im Hinblick darauf das die großen LRS Hersteller wie z.B. DT und Mavic auf gedichtete Industrielager setzten wird das einen Grundhaben. Nämlich wartungsfrei, leichter und stabiler.
Und jedes Gramm was an rotierender Masse gespart wird, merkt man deutlicher als das an starrer Masse.

Weiß jemand ganz genau was der LRS aus dem Race wiegt???? Hab irgendwas von über 2kg in Kopf bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher?

Mfg


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Januar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> Was haltest ich von dem Cube Race 2006 wird für 899 angeboten bei H6S hat das jemand von euch ?
> 
> 
> Gruss Jan



schau mal hier

und hier

hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig


----------



## steve81 (22. Januar 2008)

genau mein Thema, Dortmunder!
Bin auch am überlegen den LRS zu wechseln.
Die Räder wiegen ziemlich genau 2100g.
Mich reizt der Nope 75/ Atmosphere LRS von Actionsports sehr.
1500g für 300, super Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis, außerdem hat der blaue Nippel!
Wenn du günstiger an rotierender Masse sparen willst, Tausch Kassette
und die Reifen!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (22. Januar 2008)

so, war heute mal beim www.fahrrad-franz.de und bin das Race gefahren, sehr geil, aber, die hatten auch das CC da und es ist doch der gleiche Rahmen wie beim Race, also ein Race mit XT...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Januar 2008)

hab mal genauer recherchiert und tatsächlich ist 2008 der Gewichtsunterschied beim LTD CC und Race nur sehr gering

Race 2008

CC 2008

war aber 2007 anders

Race 2007

CC 2007

letztes Jahr war der Rahmen definitiv unterschiedlich, hatte auch beide Modelle auf meiner Liste, als mich der Verkäufer aber über die unterschiedlichen Rahmen aufklärte hab ich das Race gewählt.

Dieses Jahr scheint es Tatsachlich so als wäre beim Race und beim CC der gleiche Rahmen verbaut, zumindest einer der gleich schwer ist.

Dafür ist das CC von 2008 teurer als das Race 2008 und teurer als das CC 2007 war. 


@steve81

2,1 kg selber gewogen???

hab auch schon bei actionsports.de rum gestöbert. Überleg halt ob sich für das Race das ja eigentlich kein Leichtbaurad so ein extrem leichter LRS lohnt und nicht nen Mavic Crossride Satz schon reicht ist dann etwa 200g leicher plus noch einmal 100g wenn man eine XT Kassette verbaut.

Mal abwarten, wollte sowieso erst Ende der Saison genauer gucken und dann kaufen, im Moment fehlen die Mittel.

Kannst ja mal bescheid geben was du gemacht hast und wieviel es gebracht hat.


Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (22. Januar 2008)

Bike Discount verkauft das CC 2008 fÃ¼r 899 â¬, da sie keine 2007er mehr haben, werde mir morgen eins bestellen, hoffe ein Tacho springt noch raus...

Edith: warum ist aber das Race 2008 immernoch leichter als das CC 2008, falls der gleiche Rahmen verbaut ist?


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Januar 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> genau mein Thema, Dortmunder!
> Bin auch am überlegen den LRS zu wechseln.
> Die Räder wiegen ziemlich genau 2100g.
> Mich reizt der Nope 75/ Atmosphere LRS von Actionsports sehr.
> ...



auf welche Reifen hast du gewechselt/willst du wechseln.
ich dachte immer racing ralph wäre schon anständiger kompromiss zw. gewicht und haftung.
bin mit dem rr eigentlich sehr zufrieden was gewicht und rollverhalten angeht, aber er ist schon recht anfällig für snakebites.
ich überlege auch den lrs zu wechseln. wenn du den nope getestet hast wär ich dankbar für berichte.

grüße
aloha


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Bike Discount verkauft das CC 2008 für 899 , da sie keine 2007er mehr haben, werde mir morgen eins bestellen, hoffe ein Tacho springt noch raus...



ERNSTHAFT??? Steht das irgendwo oder gibts das Angebot nur im Direktvertrieb?
Das könnte man ja direkt kaufen und wieder verscherbeln (wenn man schon eins hat )


----------



## steve81 (22. Januar 2008)

Werde wohl vorerst auch beim vorhandenen LRS bleiben.
Die "Original Reifen" aufm Race sind Drahtreifen!
Wenn Du auf z.B. 2.1. Racing Ralph Evo in der Faltversion wechselst sparst über 100g pro Reifen!


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Januar 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Werde wohl vorerst auch beim vorhandenen LRS bleiben.
> Die "Original Reifen" aufm Race sind Drahtreifen!
> Wenn Du auf z.B. 2.1. Racing Ralph Evo in der Faltversion wechselst sparst über 100g pro Reifen!



also mein rr, der schon drauf war ist ein evo...


----------



## steve81 (22. Januar 2008)

ja, bei mir ja auch, sind aber drahtreifen und keine faltreifen!
hab meine gewogen, der nn vorne hatte 630g und der rr hinten 600g !
sind also locker 130-150g pro reifen drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (22. Januar 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> ja, bei mir ja auch, sind aber drahtreifen und keine faltreifen!
> hab meine gewogen, der nn vorne hatte 630g und der rr hinten 600g !
> sind also locker 130-150g pro reifen drin!



wie sieht es bei 2.1ern mit der haftung aus, vor allem jetzt im winter wenns mal nass oder teils glatt wird?
was fährst du für strecken?
gibts die version auch als nobby nic?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Januar 2008)

Ich setz beim Reifen eher auf Grip und Komfort als auf Gewicht, fahre vorn und hinten Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2,25 mit 570g pro Rad, sind zwar etwas schwerer als der RR aber ich hab mich keine Ahnung wie oft geärgert über den RR hinten, weil der sobald es nass, rutschig und schlammig wird kaum Grip hat und mit dem 2. Nic hinten macht es einfach mehr Spass im Wald rum zu heizen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. Januar 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei 2.1ern mit der haftung aus, vor allem jetzt im winter wenns mal nass oder teils glatt wird?
> was fährst du für strecken?
> gibts die version auch als nobby nic?



ja gibt es


----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Januar 2008)

so, hab mal bei Cube angerufen und die sagte, daß der CC Rahmen nicht der vom Race ist, dann nochmal bei Bike Discount und da wirklich ein riesen unfreundliches A****loch am Telefon gehabt. Da hat man wirklich keine Lust mehr zu bestellen...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Januar 2008)

so, hab´s aber dann trotzdem bei H&S bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Januar 2008)

was haste denn jetzt bestellt???


----------



## aloha2002 (23. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> so, hab´s aber dann trotzdem bei H&S bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert...



ideale und überzeugungen sind rar geworden heutzutage -


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> so, hab mal bei Cube angerufen und die sagte, daß der CC Rahmen nicht der vom Race ist, dann nochmal bei Bike Discount und da wirklich ein riesen unfreundliches A****loch am Telefon gehabt. Da hat man wirklich keine Lust mehr zu bestellen...





Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> so, hab´s aber dann trotzdem bei H&S bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert...


Das ist konsequent!!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Januar 2008)

jaja, ich weiß, nicht wirklich konsequent, aber ich arbeite ja selbst im Einzelhandel und manchmal ist man halt schlecht drauf, der Typ in der Bestellannahme war dafür umso netter...bestellt habe ich das CC 2007 und bekomme aber das 2008er...


----------



## montero (23. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> ...bestellt habe ich das CC 2007 und bekomme aber das 2008er...



Und das hat dann, wie von Cube bestätigt, nicht den Rahmen aus der LTD-Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Januar 2008)

laut VerkÃ¤ufer von H&S Bike hat es doch den Rahmen des Race, weil es ja auch ein LTD ist...beim Fahrrad Franz in Koblenz war es auch der gleiche Rahmen wie beim Race, also lass ich mich mal Ã¼berraschen...wenn es nicht der Race Rahmen ist, dann bin ich auch nicht traurig, weil ich letztendlich fÃ¼r das Bike 899 â¬ zahle und dann kann es ruhig etwas schwerer sein...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Januar 2008)

also Fahrrad Franz hatte genau das Bike hier und am Rahmen war der Double Butted Aufkleber wie beim Race:


----------



## montero (23. Januar 2008)

Da hast du recht. Und wenn es wirklich der LTD-Rahmen ist, wäre es noch ein Grund mehr es sich zu kaufen  

Stell doch mal bitte Bilder rein, wenn das Bike da ist.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Januar 2008)

ja, wenn es der LTD Rahmen ist, dann bin ich wirklich 100% zufrieden, aber ansonsten ist es auch ok.


----------



## breakdenzer (24. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> also Fahrrad Franz hatte genau das Bike hier und am Rahmen war der Double Butted Aufkleber wie beim Race:



Leichte Unterschiede zum Ltd Rahmen in schwarz sind da aber schon - die weiß/roten Stellen fehlen...
Ist der Rahmen gepulvert oder anodisiert?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (24. Januar 2008)

wenn das Bike hier ist, dann mach ich Bilder, wie gesagt, ist ja eigentlich auch egal für den Preis oder?!


----------



## breakdenzer (24. Januar 2008)

Klar der Preis blaibt Klasse! Vorallem bekommst du den wohl sonst niergens - 900 ist wirklich sogar über der Radon - Preis - Leistung... Selbst wenn der Rahmen "nur" gepulvert wäre, ist das immernoch 50 Euro billiger als das Race (wird für 950 verkauft...).

Also ich würds machen!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (24. Januar 2008)

hab ich ja schon...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. Januar 2008)

@ Linke_Klebe: Wenn es da ist, würden mich auch mal ein paar Masse des Rahmens interessieren um zu klären was es denn nun für ein Rahmen ist.

Ich hab mein Race neulich in die erste Inspektion gebracht. Hab mittlerweile 446 km runter. Insgesamt war aber wohl alles in Ordnung. Nur die Schaltung musste was nachgestellt werden. Hab jetzt auch so einen schicken Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz, allerdings habe ich 8,90 EUR dafür zahlen dürfen.  Aber schick ist er ja schon.  

Hab auch mal ne Frage zum 08er XT Umwerfer. Ich will da gerne um- bzw. aufrüsten. Gibt es den nur mit einer Schellengrößen und dann verschiedenen Adaptern, oder was brauche ich da für einen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (25. Januar 2008)

jemand eine Idee wie lange es ca. dauert bis man von H&S eine Versandbestätigung bekommt, wenn ein Rad lieferbar ist/war?


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Januar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> jemand eine Idee wie lange es ca. dauert bis man von H&S eine Versandbestätigung bekommt, wenn ein Rad lieferbar ist/war?



Kommt halt darauf an wievielen es im Moment in den Beinen juckt und eins bestellt haben...
Es kann innerhalb von 1/2 Wochen bei dir sein - oder (aber unwahrscheinlich, da lagernd) sich über Monate hinziehen...

Diese Antwort kann dir aber nur H&S geben...


----------



## scr9186 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ein LTD 1 von 2006, das hat doch die gleichen Maße wie das ltd race 08, oder? Also wenn beide z.b 18" haben.

Ich überlege mir auch das ltd race zu kaufen, aber evt in 20". Rahmengrößenrechner berechnen mir 19". Wie kann ich am besten abschätzen ob mir das 20er auch gut passen würde?

Bin 1,78m + SL: 84/85cm


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Januar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein LTD 1 von 2006, das hat doch die gleichen Maße wie das ltd race 08, oder? Also wenn beide z.b 18" haben.
> 
> Ich überlege mir auch das ltd race zu kaufen, aber evt in 20". Rahmengrößenrechner berechnen mir 19". Wie kann ich am besten abschätzen ob mir das 20er auch gut passen würde?
> 
> Bin 1,78m + SL: 84/85cm



Untere Grenze... Probefahren...


----------



## scr9186 (27. Januar 2008)

Was meinst du mit untere Grenze?

Probefahren geht nicht immer... nur wenn ein entsprechender Fahrradladen in meiner Stadt auch ein 20er auf Lager hat.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (27. Januar 2008)

er meint wohl damit, daß Deine Maße unterste Grenze für ein 20" sind. Ich Bin 1,77 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79 cm, bei Deiner Schrittlänge würde ich ein 20" schon näher in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scr9186 (27. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin gerade noch groß genug für ein 20er und das eher ein 18er besser zu mir passt? Das meint er?

Hast du deine Schrittlänge richtig gemessen?  man soll ja ganz bis nach oben bis es nicht weiter geht


----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 183 cm, hab ne schrittlänge von....*mess*... rund 88 cm und fahre ein 18".


----------



## scr9186 (27. Januar 2008)

Hast du schonmal ein 20er probiert? Normal hat man bei deiner Größe aber in jedem Fall 20"...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (27. Januar 2008)

185 cm
88 cm Schrittlänge

20"

passt perfekt, bin auch 18" gefahren hab mich darauf aber etwas eingeengt gefühlt.


----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal ein 20er probiert? Normal hat man bei deiner Größe aber in jedem Fall 20"...


Meinst mich? Wenn ja, ich find es so passend, da schön handlich.


----------



## scr9186 (27. Januar 2008)

ja dich, welches cube hast du?


----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2008)

Das Team, steht ja auch unter meinem Avatar


----------



## scr9186 (27. Januar 2008)

fährst du mit dem bike auch mal längere asphalt strecken? so 30 bis 50 km? oder nur wald usw.?


----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2008)

Warum sollte ich so weit auf Asphalt damit fahren? Im Momment fahr ich nur Trails damit.
Klar war ich schon auf Asphalt damit unterwegs, die Verbindungsetappe zu unserer BMX Strecke.


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

weil ich mit dem mtb auch gerne touren fahren will, ein bike für alles halt.

Wie fährts sich denn so 20 oder 30 km auf gerade Strecke mit dem mtb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (28. Januar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> weil ich mit dem mtb auch gerne touren fahren will, ein bike für alles halt.
> 
> Wie fährts sich denn so 20 oder 30 km auf gerade Strecke mit dem mtb?



Also, ich bin 1,81 mit ner Schrittlänge von 87. Ich fahre das 20", denn ich fahre eher längere Strecken, 20-30% Asphalt. Habe jedoch den Vorbau auf 100 verkürzt um nicht zu flach zu werden. 
Mir passt das jetzt gut, aber du musst wissen, ob du lieber sportlich, wendig (18") oder ausdauernd bequemer (20") fahren willst. 
Um die Größe rauszufinden musst du nur ein Händler mit Cube Fahrrädern finden. Die Geometrie ist bei allen Limited Modellen gleich - du kannst also auch ein 20" Team mit nem 18" Comp vergleichen um die Rahmengröße zu ermitteln...


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

20" passen bei dir ja auch optmal. Ich lieg ja zwischen 2 Größen wobei ich normal auch mit dem 18" rad klar komme. Muss mal gleich telefonieren, vielleicht hat ein Händler was auf lager zum testen.

Wie ist denn so die verfügbarkeit des 20er bei bike-discount?

edit:
bike discount hat es nur noch in 22" da. Bei bestellung bei cube würde ich 4 bis 8 Wochen warten, und das ist auch noch unverbindlich. Schade das die lagerbestände immer so knapp sind. Die bikes muss man doch in masse da haben wenn man was verkaufen will.

Also bleibt nur noch das 18er übrig beim andern shop oder ich guck mal noch wo es welche so gibt.

edit2: hab mal eben bei bike boarder angerufen, die haben zwar moentan nichts da sollen aber beliefert werden... aber das interessante war er erzählte mir was von shimano und irgendsowas was cube austauscht gegen einen andern hersteller weil shimano irgendeinen millionen auftrag aus frankreich bekommen hat und cube daher irgendwie nicht oder schlecht beliefern kann?! weiß da jemand was?

edit 3:
Hab jetzt zufällig einen händler bei mir gefunden der genau das blaue in 202 da hat, fahr ich direkt nachher hin  dann mal testen. Kaufen werd ich natürlich nach möglichkeit online, weil noch alles schön verpackt und unberührt. Aber erstmal die rahmengröße testen.


----------



## montero (28. Januar 2008)

Habe gerade Rückmeldung von meinem Händler bekommen, dass ich mich (frühestens) bis Ende März gedulden muss  

Habe das 18" bei 1,77m getestet und muss sagen, dass es für meine Körpergröße 1A passt.


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hab grad das 20er probiert. Also ich bin ja 1,78m und ich fahre ja bisher ein 18er aber das 20er fährt sich für mich angenehmer. Es ist nicht so agil wie das 18er aber ich sitze aufm 20er bequemer. Hab jetzt auch grad einen shop gefunden wo das 18er und 20er jeweils noch 2 mal verfügbar ist 

btw: der shop wo ich grad örtlich war bei dem hatte das ltd race so ein schleifen an der scheibenbremse.. er meinte das sei "normal" und würde in deren werkstatt bei dem gratis generalcheck auch so gut es geht behoben werden... weiß ich nicht was ich von halten soll. Bestelle lieber online.


----------



## Musicman (28. Januar 2008)

Schleifen tuts zu Anfang eh, meist du etwa das es bei einer Onlinebestellung nicht schleift?


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

Hat bei dem aber schon ordentlich geschliffen. Ich sag mal so das fahren war so nicht ertragbar mit dem permanten plusierenden schleifen. Aber ansonsten hatte das blau auf dem Oberrohr noch so an der ein oder anderen Stelle so kleinere schrammen (keine Ahnung woher). Ich bestell online  Die checken das bike in dem shop auch nochmal durch und stellen alles ein. Preis bleibt ja letzendlich der selbe.

Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt das ich mit 1,78m auch das 20er fahren kann und das es etwas bequemer, dafür aber nicht so gelenkig/flexibel ist.


----------



## Musicman (28. Januar 2008)

However, passt schon


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

Du hättest es wohl aus dem laden genommen ;-)
Aber ich bin mit versand auch zufrieden, das ist bei mir halt ne gewissenssache.. kann ich nichts dran ändern. So ist es jedenfalls brandneu.

Was ist denn jetzt an der sache drann das cube irgendein shimano teil gegen einen andern hersteller austauscht weil shimano nicht mit der lieferung nachkommt?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Januar 2008)

Ich bestell auch einiges online. Was ist persönlich nur nicht so gut finde ist, wenn man die Beratung und den Service im Shop in Anspruch nimmt und dann aber online bestellt. Aber jeder wie er meint....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (28. Januar 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ich bestell auch einiges online. Was ist persönlich nur nicht so gut finde ist, wenn man die Beratung und den Service im Shop in Anspruch nimmt und dann aber online bestellt. Aber jeder wie er meint....



zustimm tun,

aber mal ehrlich, wenn du schon nicht genau bescheid weisst mit dem Schleifen und dann online kaufen und dann.....
was ist mit Service oder halt mal Bremse nachstellen oder Gabel/Rahmen planfräsen lassen. Es gibt Leute die haben bei jedem Laufrad ausbauen wieder schleifende Bremsen.
Hallo, wenns das Gleiche kostet dann nehm ich doch lieber den Service dazu und habe einen Ansprechpartner.
Also machnmal gibts Sachen die kann und werde ich nicht verstehen.

Ach ja, frag doch mal den Onlinehändler nach der Shimano Aktion.  

Nichts desto trotz

schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

die meisten werden hier doch ihre bikes online kaufen. mein ltd1 ist auch 2 jahre alt und habs online gekauft bei hs bike discount. Läuft heute noch 1a 

Service hab ich bei dem laden auch wenn ich es dort nicht kaufe. Schließlich ist er ja auch cube Händler, aber bevor ich service am rad in Anspruch nehme, mache ich es selber  Und wenn es so wie es ankommt gut läuft dann verstelle ich da auch nichts.


----------



## flyingstereo (28. Januar 2008)

Dann freu dich mal wenn der nette Paketmensch das Rad aufm Kopf durch die Gegend gefahren hat und erst mal entlüften angesagt ist...  
Find ich dem Händler gegenüber irgendwie auch nicht fair zum probefahren zu kommen und dann die Sache online zu bestellen. 

Aber gut, nicht meine Sache...


----------



## scr9186 (28. Januar 2008)

Ach das ist doch gang und gebe, wie soll man es sonst machen?
Da wo ich bestellt habe die versenden das Bike mit einem spezial Unternehmen die ausschließlich bikes transportieren und ganz genau wissen wie damit umzugehen ist  (Paket z.b nicht liegend transportieren) Da brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ich bin gegenüber ladenbikes die schon aufgebaut sind und ggf schon x mal probegefahren worden sind immer etwas skeptisch.Vertraue auch nicht allem (kann ja jemand Probegefahren sein und hier und da schrammen reingemacht haben die ich nicht sofort sehe oder ähnliches). Selber hab ich nur paar Kreise auf dem Asphalt Hof gedreht, hat gereicht.

Wird schon gut laufen das bike.


----------



## breakdenzer (29. Januar 2008)

Das pulsierende Schleifen kommt nur wenn du auf Asphalt fähsrt - Das Profil der Reifen löst ein Schwingen der der Scheibe aus... - normal!


----------



## scr9186 (29. Januar 2008)

Naja, aber es wird doch sicher auch weggehen mit der Zeit, oder? Denn da wo es schleift gibt es ja auch abreibungen.

Ist die Scheibenbremse vom race eigentlich gut oder würd dem bike eine hs33 oder v-brake besser stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (29. Januar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> Naja, aber es wird doch sicher auch weggehen mit der Zeit, oder? Denn da wo es schleift gibt es ja auch abreibungen.
> 
> Ist die Scheibenbremse vom race eigentlich gut oder würd dem bike eine hs33 oder v-brake besser stehen?



Du hast für diesen Preis  die beste Bremse die du bekommen kannst... Dieses Klingen ist bei (fast) allen Scheibenbremsen so und lässt sich durch einstellen minimieren.
Da du kein 10 Kilo Bike aufbauen wirst (der Rahmen ist schon zu schwer) hast du mit der Scheibe mehr Leistung. 

Du stellst hier jedoch wirklich viele Fragen, die erstens du mit dir selbst ausmachen musst, und dein Geldbeutel dir sagen wird. Natürlich gibt es für mehr Geld mehr Leistung - Reaction?


----------



## scr9186 (29. Januar 2008)

Der hauptgrund zum race ist der rahmen, weil so schön blau. Mal was anderes. Wegen der Bremse hat mich das nur mal so interessiert.

Kann ich das einstellen der Bremse selber machen? Wobei der shop wo ich es bestellt habe auch eine inspektion macht und alles einstellt.

Sollte schon recht leise sein bzw so gut es geht weg sein. Sonst muss man ja fast mit Ohrenschützern fahren 


übrigens das transport unternehmen:
http://www.bikelogistik.de/


----------



## Musicman (29. Januar 2008)

Bei mir schleift nichts mehr, auch nicht bei 30Km/h+


----------



## flyingstereo (29. Januar 2008)

Tja wenn dein Händler vor Ort zum Beispiel gut drauf ist, baut er dir den Rahmen mit den Teilen auf die du willst.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. Januar 2008)

Bei mir schleift es hin und wieder mal. Mal mehr, mal weniger. 
Du kannst den Bremssattel etwas ausrichten. Die Bohrung für die Schrauben die ihn am Rahmen, bzw. der Gabel fixieren, sind leicht oval. Du kannst die Schrauben also etwas lösen und den Bremssattel so etwas im mm-Bereich verschieben.

Eine Felgenbremse kannst Du so nicht anbauen. Dafür fehlen die... die (na wie heißen die Dinger an Rahmen und Gabel wo die Bremse draufkommt??). Am Rahmen kannst Du die wohl nachträglich einschrauben, bei der Gabel nicht!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Januar 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> (na wie heißen die Dinger an Rahmen und Gabel wo die Bremse draufkommt??)



Cantisockel

Macht auch irgendwo kein Sinn das Race quasi negativ upzugraden, also downgaden, glaube es gibt nen LTD modell mit HS33, was auch wesentlich billiger ist.

Ist ja auch egal
Zum Thema Bremsen quitschen, Bremssattel einstellen fertig, wo ist das Problem. OMG


----------



## scr9186 (30. Januar 2008)

Passen diese Schutzteile an das cube?

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5288270028
http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5287270028


----------



## Musicman (30. Januar 2008)

Passend in 26" ja


----------



## scr9186 (30. Januar 2008)

wo ist der unterschied zu 28 und 29?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. Januar 2008)

Frag mich nur wer son Kokolores braucht, entweder das Wetter ist ******* und dann wird man eh nass und dreckig weils ja von oben kommt, ne wasserdichte Hose und acke brauchste eh, was will man also damit. zumal der Preis echt gepfeffert ist. knapp 40 Euro und wenn du im Gelände unterwegs bist wirste trotzdem dreckig, sehr sinnfrei fürn MTB wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (30. Januar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied zu 28 und 29?



Du stellst Fragen...


----------



## scr9186 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich kann aus der Produktbeschreibung heraus nicht erkennen wo der Unterschied sein soll. Wiegen alle das gleiche, also breiter oder länger oder so können sie eigentlich ja nicht sein.

@ Dortmunder
sieht aber besser aus mit solchen Radschützern find ich. Ausserdem kommt von oben nur sauberes Wasser, der dreck kommt von unten und ich hatte schon oft genug meine Jacke oder so am Rücken vollgespitzt mit dreck wenn ich gefahren bin (Straße).


----------



## flyingstereo (30. Januar 2008)

Augen auf beim Schutzblechkauf!
Steht doch dort das das eine für *26"* und das andere für *28"*ist!!
Und wenn die Jacke dreckig ist wird sie halt gewaschen?!


----------



## scr9186 (30. Januar 2008)

beim 26er steht auch das es für 28 ist, kann ich dann auch das 28er nehmen? die beschreibung ist echt nicht gut gelungen, aber wenn das 26er richtig ist - ok.

http://www.preisvergleich.org/pimag...-SKS-X-Blade-26-Zoll-28-Zoll_8__P03006_40.jpg
Sieht doch nice aus. Und beim Radschutz für vorne schützt es die stange auch vor dreck. Spart geputze und beschmutzung der Hose. Und ich fahr jeden Tag zur arbeit mit meinem bike, ich werd ständig dreckig bei so einem dauerhaften dreckwetter.


----------



## kamil (30. Januar 2008)

die shimano teile die ausgetauscht werden sollten bzw ersetzt werden betrifft nur die kurbel. sie wird gegen eine schwarze truvativ kurbel getauscht.
mir gefällt die shimano besser.
und schutzbelche gehören NICHT dran!!
habe mir jetzt mein race vor 1,5 wochen bestellt in 18" gestern ists gekommen.
nur 11,5 kg mit kettenstrebenschutz und pedale


----------



## scr9186 (30. Januar 2008)

Findste nicht das es mit schutzblech besser aussieht?  Zumindest hinten...

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## kamil (30. Januar 2008)

ja, hinten vielleicht. aber wie oben erwähnt, wenig sinnvoll wenn's schüttet weil man da so oder so naß wird.ob dreck oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
ohne siehts ausserdem viel sportlicher aus


----------



## scr9186 (30. Januar 2008)

wie groß bist du?? ich hab ja auch ein 18er aus 2006, aber aufm 20er fahre ich bequemer. vielleicht bekomme ich es morgen schon. Bist du mit deinem zufreiden? Bin gespannt wie es im sommer aussieht wenn die sonne schön drauf leuchtet


----------



## kamil (31. Januar 2008)

achso, sry, bin 175.5 groß @ 66kg
hast dir hoffentlich auch das weiße bestellt ?!
bis jetzt bin ich nur 30km damit gefahren und es hat echt spaß gemacht. bremsen sind der hammer. und sau gefährlich wegen der bremskraft;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scr9186 (31. Januar 2008)

ok bei 175cm passt ja 18". Ja das weiße hab ich bestellt und auch fast nur deswegen 
Hast du irgendwas getauscht oder verändert am bike? Ist der sattel bequem? 

hab hier noch ein schönes foto gefunden:
http://home.scarlet.be/~geryth/images/LTD_rechts.jpg


----------



## kamil (31. Januar 2008)

hab nur die xt shifter dran
der sattel ist net so bequem wie mein letzter gel sattel, is klar. aber sieht ok aus. vielleicht mal später gegen nen selle italia in weiß


----------



## scr9186 (31. Januar 2008)

Kann ich die standardreifen auch gegen gleichgroße asphaltreifen tauschen? Also das es sich dann noch leichter auf der straße fahren lässt?

Wie ist der hier?
http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrr...ruppe=12&ID_Produkt=113&ID_Artikel=681&info=1

Wobei die Artikelbeschreibung ja mal lustig ist: "Du willst unbedingt gewinnen? Die Rennstrecke ist trocken? *Das Pannenrisiko akzeptierst du?*"... Hält wohl nur paar km?!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (31. Januar 2008)

Ja, kannst Du machen. Aber ich frage mich so langsam, ob Du mit dem Bike gut beraten bist. So ich es verstehe, willst Du es als Stadtrad einsetzen. Da dürfte ein Treking Rad wesentlich besser passen.


----------



## CopyMaster (31. Januar 2008)

Vergiss den FF ganz schnell wieder. In der Stadt kommst du damit nicht mal bis zur nächsten Dönerbude, wenn du nicht grad immer der Strassenreinigung hinterherfährst.

Für Strasse besser nen Marathon oder was vergleichbares. Mit ein wenig Pannenschutz.

Und falls das wirklich der einzige Einsatzbereich ist: siehe oben.


----------



## breakdenzer (31. Januar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> Kann ich die standardreifen auch gegen gleichgroße asphaltreifen tauschen? Also das es sich dann noch leichter auf der straße fahren lässt?
> 
> Wie ist der hier?
> http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrr...ruppe=12&ID_Produkt=113&ID_Artikel=681&info=1
> ...



Wenn du nur den Rahmen gut findest, aber eigentlich ein Straßenrad daraus machen willst, frag doch mal bei diversen Händlern nach nem Rahmen. Denn das teuerste an dem Bike ist die Gabel - ein Top Gabel fürs Gelände. 
Auch die ganzen Anbauteile sind massiv und schwer und nicht fürs Straße fahren gedacht (Lenker, Sattelstütze...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scr9186 (31. Januar 2008)

Nee, ich mache kein stadbike draus!! aber so ein bischen tuning schadet doch nicht. Ich fahre mit meinem jetzigen mtb auch überall hin (mehr Straße als offroad, aber ein mtb ist halt ein mtb und sieht einfach top aus ). Das race ist 100% das richtige, ich habs ja probiert und gesehen. 

Das gute ist halt auch das ich reifen je nach laune tauschen kann.. Wenn ich vorhab im sommer oder so mal weit weg zu fahren, dann solche speedreifen drauf... ansonsten fürn alltag die standardreifen. Ist doch kein Problem.

Beim trekkingrad wie dem sl road race hab ich z.b keine chance so dicke reifen drauf zu bekommen wie beim mtb und hab auch keine Federgabl. Ein MTB ist halt ein bischen die eierlegende wollmilchsau.


----------



## breakdenzer (31. Januar 2008)

Du hast mit dem NN und dem RR die beste Combo an Reifen die du am Mountainbike fahren kannst... Wie oft im Jahr willst du denn Reifen wechslen? - Ich versuch das so weit wie möglich zu vermeiden!


----------



## scr9186 (31. Januar 2008)

vielleicht2 oder 3 mal. Mal sehen. Aber das war jetzt auch nur so ein Gedanke...
Welche Größe hat dein race?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (31. Januar 2008)

Sehe ich auch so wie breakdenzer. Ich wechsel zwei mal im Jahr. Im Sommer kommt hinten ein Semislick drauf, und im Winter wieder was grobstolliges. 
Wenn Du so oft wechseln willst, wäre vielleicht ein zweiter Laufradsatz sinnvoll.


----------



## patrese993 (1. Februar 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Vergiss den FF ganz schnell wieder. In der Stadt kommst du damit nicht mal bis zur nächsten Dönerbude, wenn du nicht grad immer der Strassenreinigung hinterherfährst.....



ich frag mich teilweise schon, wo Ihr so rumfahrt.... Ich fahre den FF 2.0 seit zwei Monaten täglich - so jeden dritten Tag im Wald, sonst immer Straße.

Bisher war da gar nix und der rockt wie Sau...


----------



## scr9186 (1. Februar 2008)

oh, also mal einer mit guten Erfahrungen. Ich seh schon da hilft wohl nur einfach selber probieren! Ich werd mir den dann im Sommer mal anschaun.

Mein bike ist übrigens eben angekommen. Hab es schon aufgebaut. Ging ganz schnell, bis auf die linke pedale hab ich 5 min in die falsche richtung gedreht und mich gewundert wieso sie nicht reinging 

Bremsen schleifen ist keines da.

Hat die reba nur eine Einstellung? Also Federung oder nicht-Federung? Muss mal gleich bischen rumfahren.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. Februar 2008)

man kann am Floodgate das MotionControl noch nach justieren, ich hab meins aber ganz aus also entweder Federung oder nicht.


----------



## tedi (1. Februar 2008)

scr9186

sorry aber du gehst mir n bissel auf den senkel, sorry muss ich so sagen!!!

Erst willste nicht beim Händler um die ecke kaufen, obwohl der preis gleich ist, und dann stellst du eine dumme frage nach der anderen, hat der händler ja nochmal glück gehabt, sonst wärst du ihm auf den nerv gegangen!

Naja, kauf du online, wenn du mal zum einzelhändler gehst zahlst du schön drauf bei der durchzuführenden reparatur!

gruß Carsten


----------



## scr9186 (1. Februar 2008)

lol, grad mal dein 2ter post und schon ne beschwerde...

Also erstmal.. hast du ein ltd race oder willst du dir eins kaufen? Wenn nicht hast du dich hier eigentlich gar nicht einzumischen, denn solche Beiträge wie deine stören einfach nur und sind Gift für die schöne Atmosphäre hier. Wenn du schlechte laune hast geh nach draussen rumfahren oder nerv woanders rum. Ich bin mit dem bike jetzt absolut zufrieden und es war gut so das ich online gekauft habe.

Und desweiteren gibt es keine dummen Fragen sondern nur dumme Antworten.
Ich mache den Fahrradkauf auch nicht davon abhängig wo ich die beste Reperatur bekomme, denn ich sehe es positiv und gehe davon aus das nie was kaputt gehen wird und wenn.. dann repariere ich es alleine oder habe Freunde die sich damit auskennen. Ausserdem hat der Laden wo ich es gekauft habe einen 1A Service, da bekäme ich ggf. Teile schneller ausgetauscht als man es sich wünschen kann.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. Februar 2008)

hab bei mir die Spacer aus der Gabel machen lassen.

hier steht ein bißchen mehr

für Die dies interessiert.

Hab heut die ersten 1000km auf dem Race voll gemacht und kann zu meiner Zufriedenheit bekannt geben das ich bis jetzt keinen Defekt verzeichnen könnte.

Das macht Laune  

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedi (1. Februar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> lol, grad mal dein 2ter post und schon ne beschwerde...
> 
> Also erstmal.. hast du ein ltd race oder willst du dir eins kaufen? Wenn nicht hast du dich hier eigentlich gar nicht einzumischen, denn solche Beiträge wie deine stören einfach nur und sind Gift für die schöne Atmosphäre hier. Wenn du schlechte laune hast geh nach draussen rumfahren oder nerv woanders rum. Ich bin mit dem bike jetzt absolut zufrieden und es war gut so das ich online gekauft habe.
> 
> ...



Was bitte hat die menge der posts mit der qualität der aussage zu tun!
Zudem ich mit sicherheit nicht der einzige bin den du mit deinen schlauen fragen beeindruckst! Übrigens, es gibt dumme fragen! 
Fahr du schön um den block...

gruß Carsten


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Februar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> lol, grad mal dein 2ter post und schon ne beschwerde...
> 
> Also erstmal.. hast du ein ltd race oder willst du dir eins kaufen? Wenn nicht hast du dich hier eigentlich gar nicht einzumischen, denn solche Beiträge wie deine stören einfach nur und sind Gift für die schöne Atmosphäre hier. Wenn du schlechte laune hast geh nach draussen rumfahren oder nerv woanders rum. Ich bin mit dem bike jetzt absolut zufrieden und es war gut so das ich online gekauft habe.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist nur, dass du bevor du mal selbst nachliest alles gleich hier rein dübelst.
Deine Fragen lassen schon darauf schließen, dass du noch nicht viel Erfahrung hast - gerade dann übt man sich doch erstmal in Selbststudium! 
Natürlich kann man dir zu dem Bike gratulieren  , aber du hast zum Beispiel sicherlich zu deinem Bike ein Packen Gebrauchsanweisungen bekommen, vorallem die der Federgabel lohnt sich mal zu lesen!!!
Dann erübrigen sich auch schnell viele Fragen und hier muss sich niemand die Finger wund tippen, um dir deine Gabel zu erklären, die übrigens doch einige Einstellmöglichkeiten hat und auch auf dich (Gewicht) abgestimmt werden sollte. - Die Frage nach ner guten Gabelpumpe beantworten dir Topeak oder SKS und dein Geldbeutel...

Ansonsten sind wir hier für jeden Neu-Racer dankbar und auch jeder kann hier so viel schreiben wie er will, - aber nicht mit jeder Frage die einem in den Kopf schießt gleich ins Forum. Oft hilft Google oder die Betriebsanleitung...


----------



## Headshooter (3. Februar 2008)

So da melde ich mich auch mal wieder  
hoffe die meisten kennen mich hier noch.
hab auch nochmal die ein oder ander tour gemacht und bin immer noch super zufrieden mit dem bike.

und was die diskussion zu den fragen angeht, muss ich mich breakdenzer anschließen. man sollte sich doch vorher schonmal schlau machen, was das bike so draufhat, was man ändern sollte oder die allgemeine bedienung.
also ich hab auch erstmal versucht mich im internet schlau zu machen, bevor ich hier was reingeschrieben habe.

also...  immer schön fit und sportlich bleiben

mfg headshooter [carsten (habe gesehen, dass es hier noch einen anderen gibt  , schöne grüße auch nochmal an dich)]


----------



## Headshooter (3. Februar 2008)

@dortmunder79:
hast du jetzt den spacer rein oder raus gemacht?
hab auch bein radkauf lange hin und her überlegt ob ich den jetzt reinmachen soll oder nicht.
habs dann doch nicht gemacht, aber von dem was ich in deinem anderen thema gelesen hab. lohmt es sich ja doch.
weil mein einziges problem, was ich persönlich mit dem rad habe, ist das ansprechverhalten der gabel.
also du meinst 100mm wären besser.

mfg headshooter


----------



## Tanja3418 (3. Februar 2008)

hallo würde mir gerne das Cube race 2007 kaufen bin 179cm gross und habe eine SL 83,5, würde mir das bike noch passen ß fahre fast nur touren

Gruss Jsan


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. Februar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> hallo würde mir gerne das Cube race 2007 kaufen bin 179cm gross und habe eine SL 83,5, würde mir das bike noch passen ß fahre fast nur touren
> 
> Gruss Jsan



hast pm


> hast du jetzt den spacer rein oder raus gemacht?......
> also du meinst 100mm wären besser



Also ich hab die Spacer raus gemacht, hatte vorher 85mm und jetzt 100mm Federweg. Und es ist auf jedenfall besser find ich. Man kann die Gabel mit 30% Sag abstimmen dadurch wird sie super komfortabel und aktiv, schluckt fast alles weg vorn, hat aber noch genügend Federweg für leichte technische Trails.
Und der nachteil am Berg das man mehr nach vorn rutschen muss damit das Bike vorn nicht steigt ist ne Sache die muss man üben und dann geht das eigentlich.

Also ich kanns nur empfehlen, war auch nicht teuer (15 Euro) beim netten Fachschrauber um die Ecke, und wenn ich es wieder anders haben wollen würde kann ich sie wieder rein machen lassen.


Mfg


----------



## Tanja3418 (3. Februar 2008)

Rein rechnerisch komme ich auch auf ca 18,5, das wäre perfect.

Wäre es so so unbequem das 20 Zoll zu fahren ? was muss man noch ändern ?


Müsste doch noch passen oder ß Könnte es für 500 bekommen von einem bekanten aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. Februar 2008)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde bei dem Preis fast sagen nimm es und wenn es dann absolut nicht passen sollte kannst du es immernoch wieder verkaufen und das bei dem Preis fast verlust frei, oder du holst dir dann nen kleineren Rahmen und baust die Komponenten um. Die bekommst du nämlich nirgendwo für das Geld.

Wenn ich jetzt 500 über hätte würd ich sagen: gib mir das Dingen.

Mfg


----------



## Tanja3418 (3. Februar 2008)

bezahle nur 450 mit rechnung vom 30.07.07 hehe.


wieso gehen eh nich für mehr weg !!! Immer so 500-550

der rahmen is doch nicht so gut is der von 05 der wiedgt 1600gr.

hatte ich gelesen. 

Na ja mal sehen ob ich es mache kann ich ja noch entscheiden.


trozdem vielen Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. Februar 2008)

soweit ich weiÃ sind die Rahmen der LTD Serie seit Jahren baugleich, der 08 Rahmen ist soweit ich weiÃ auch der gleiche wie letztes Jahr, und leider wiegt das gute StÃ¼ck in 18" satte 1850g laut H&S Homepage.




> wieso gehen eh nich fÃ¼r mehr weg !!! Immer so 500â¬-550â¬



stimmt grad mal nachgeschaut im e-bunker, krasser Wertverlust


----------



## Headshooter (5. Februar 2008)

@dortmunder79:
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht muss man die spacer doch reeinmachen um den federweg zu erhöhen!?
aslo ich hab hier noch zwei rumliegen und hab 85mm weg.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. Februar 2008)

nene die müssen raus, hab jetzt auch zwei hier liegen und 100mm Federweg.

Dann hast du wohl zwei zuviel, würde ich vermuten.


----------



## Headshooter (5. Februar 2008)

ok, mal sehn...
ich geh eh bald wieder zum händler ein paar teile holen, kann dann gleich mal nachfragen.


----------



## kamil (5. Februar 2008)

also hier bei meiner anleitung liegen auch 2 spacer bei á 15mm.hab aber noch orginal 85mm


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. Februar 2008)

Link zur RS Serviceanleitung 2008

da steht wie man was macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (6. Februar 2008)

so, mein LTD CC Messemodell 2008 ist angekommen und es ist laut Aufkleber kein Race Rahmen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. Februar 2008)

poste mal nen paar bilder.


----------



## rODAHn (6. Februar 2008)

Hi Racer!

Ich war am letzten Wochenende mal wieder im Wald unterwegs und mir ist folgendes an meinem "Race" aufgefallen...

Wenn ich bergauf mein "Poplock" einschalte, blockiert meine REBA ohne probleme...
Wenn ich allerdings oben bin und das "Poplock" wieder ausschalte, "klackt" zwar der "Feststeller" (am Lenker) nach unten, aber der Zug an meiner Gabel bewegt sich nicht...
...Wenn ich mich nun aufrichte und die Gabel etwas entlaste, klackt auch die Gabel wieder richtig raus.

Habt Ihr das auch?

...kann es daran liegen, dass die Gabel noch wieder vollständig "rausgefedert" war?
...ist bei mir aber jedesmal so.

Am kommenden Dienstag habe ich zwar schon einen Termin zur "kostenfreien Erstinspektion"  ...aber einige Infos von Euch würden mir dennoch helfen.

Hat das eigentlich mit der "Gabel auf 100mm tunen" noch jemand von Euch gemacht?
...bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das nicht gleich mitmachen lassen sollte.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## r19andre (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,
das Motion Control soll sofort los lassen. ausser du hast dein volles Gewicht auf´m Lenker. Aber in normaler Sitzposition muss es los lassen. Gehts nicht auch nicht mit Pflege an dem blauen Rädchen, muss die Motion control Einheit getauscht werden.
Habe ich gestern gelernt 

Andre


----------



## steve81 (6. Februar 2008)

wer braucht schon poplock?
hab den hebel gleich abmontier weil hässlich und überflüssig!


----------



## kamil (6. Februar 2008)

wenn man nicht viel bergauf fährt braucht man ihn nicht, is richtig.
aber für knapp 1100 kann man wohl verlangen das jedes teil am bike funzt!
oder sehe ich da etwas richtig ?


----------



## Iceman76 (7. Februar 2008)

Hi !

Bin neu hier und Anfänger. Habe mir auch das Race in blau gekauft, wollte eigentlich ein Schwarzes was aber bei einem Händler vor Ort nicht zu bekommen war.

Welche Bar Ends könnt Ihr denn für das Blaue Race empfehlen?

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## scr9186 (7. Februar 2008)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=228
In Blau. Hab ich mir bestellt. edit: sry, sind ja nur griffe und keine Barends, aber da gibts auch was von syntace 

Sagt mal was würde es bringen den Vorbau vom ltd race gegen einen syntace zu tauschen? Z.b gegen den F99 MTB. Wann hab ich was davon und wann nicht? Also bei welcher Fahrweise würde sich der Kauf lohnen.

Wie siehts mit dem Steuersatz aus? Kann ich da auch was verbessern für Touren-fahrweise?


----------



## rODAHn (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du allerdings das Bike (im stehen) richtig nach oben "ziehst", hilft ein aktiviertes Poplock schon....
Es geht einfach nicht so viel Kraft verloren.

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## trillo (8. Februar 2008)

@Iceman  Wenn´s stylish werden soll, geh nochmal zu deinem händer und frag, ob er diese weißen barends von cube besorgen kann:

http://img.cube.eu/details/zoomify/zoom.html?Elite_Team_d5/

wenns einfach nur leicht sein soll, schau mal nach smica bzw. xlc barends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (8. Februar 2008)

wie wärs wenn ihr euch nen elektromotor ans rad baut?
geht am berg nicht so viel kraft verloren!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (8. Februar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> poste mal nen paar bilder.


----------



## r19andre (8. Februar 2008)

Hey,
warum lasst ihr immer diese schebbigen gelben Warnaufklber drauf?
Bitte wegmachen und wenn´s als Fahrrad benutzt werden soll, noch Pedale dran  

Andre


----------



## Linke_Klebe (8. Februar 2008)

ist doch erst vorgestern angekommen, habe es nur grob zusammengebaut und leider für mehr noch nicht Zeit gehabt...


----------



## breakdenzer (8. Februar 2008)

richtig schönes bike! gabs leider noch nicht im oktober - hätte ich auch lange überlegen müssen. 
ist der rahemen jetzt gepulvert oder anodisiert? sind ja leichte unterschiede zu erkennen...
was ist eigentlich für ein umwerfer verbaut?


----------



## kamil (8. Februar 2008)

der umwerfer auf dem bild sieht aus wie ein deore.
an meinem is ein lx dran, macht aber wahrscheins nur gewichtsmäßig paar gramm aus.


----------



## breakdenzer (8. Februar 2008)

deshalb frage ich - bei bike discount steht was von lx... aber so siehts nicht aus.
hat eigentlich schonmal wer nach nem xt umwerfer gesucht - welcher passt denn da genau? da gibts ja einige  das letzte bauteil um die xt komplett zu machen...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (8. Februar 2008)

ist ein XT Umwerfer...


----------



## breakdenzer (8. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> ist ein XT Umwerfer...



kannste mal die genaue typenbezeichnung ablesen? 
-XT Umwerfer Top Swing FD-M 770 
-XT Umwerfer Standard FD-M 771
-XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M770E Dual Pull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (8. Februar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> -XT Umwerfer Top Swing FD-M 770



kann laut bild nur der sein

Aber der Rahmen sieht auch gepulvert aus.!

Andre


----------



## Linke_Klebe (8. Februar 2008)

ja, ist der 770er...


----------



## ssplit (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo, Linke_Klebe.

Könntest du bitte die komplette Ausstattung posten? Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, das die Rad komplett XT ist. Aber die Ausstattung hier und auch in eine Katalog von Cube ist mit LX Umwerfer und Formula Oro K18 Bremsen.

Vielleicht kann du das uns klar machen?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (8. Februar 2008)

also:
Naben, Kurbeln, Umwerfer sind XT, Schalthebel Deore und halt die Formula Oro K18, 180/160 mm


----------



## Mattis13 (9. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin grade neu hier, verfolge diesen Thread aber schon seitdem es ihn gibt.

Letzte Woche wollte ich nun auch endlich zu meinem Händler, um mir das LTD Race in blau weiß zu bestellen. Soweit kam es aber erst gar nicht, denn er hatte noch ein Reaction K18 aus 2007 in schwarz stehen, was er mir gleich schmackhaft gemacht hat.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nun echt hin und her gerissen bin zwischen den beiden Bikes. Optisch ist das Race absolut die erste Wahl für mich, aber technisch ist natürlich das Reaction besser (kompl. XT bis auf die Schalthebel, Reba Race U-Turn, Hydroforming Rahmen, usw.)

Ich war von Anfang an auf der Suche nach einem leichten Hardtail, was das Reaction ja auch zweifellos ist (ca. 11,0 kg in 20''). Wie schwer ist das Race in 20''??

Ich weiß, dass mir diese Entscheidung zw. geilerer Optik oder besserer Ausstattung keiner abnehmen kann, aber wie würdet Ihr euch entscheiden?
Achso, ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Aspekt: Das Reaction würde für 1300 Euro den Laden verlassen (UVP 1499), das Race für 1100, allerdings inkl. XT-Kurbel!


Schonmal besten Dank für eure Antworten.

MfG
Mattis


----------



## breakdenzer (9. Februar 2008)

Für 1200 - 1250 würd ich das Reaction nehmen, ansonsten das Race.

Gewicht ist erheblich höher beim Race, vorallem in blau/weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcmoneysack (9. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> also:
> Naben, Kurbeln, Umwerfer sind XT, Schalthebel Deore und halt die Formula Oro K18, 180/160 mm



Hallo zusammen, 

habe den Thread hier zu spät gesehen. 

Ich habe mir das Bike vorhin auch bei Bike Discount weglegen lassen (angezahlt). 
Meins hat allerdings Hayes Strokes Bremsen und andere Bereifung. 
Ich meine aber es wären auch LX Umwerfer gewesen, dafür habe ich aber nur 799,- im Shop direkt bezahlt (also angezahlt). 
Noch haben Sie ein paar davon da. 

Viele Grüße

McMoneysack


----------



## Headshooter (9. Februar 2008)

also die race u-turn ist ja schon ein ganz tolles ding, und auch noch die ganzen xt komponenten. nicht schlecht.
vom aussehen ist das ltd race natÃ¼rlich ansprechender aber die ausstattung vom reaction ist auch geil.
also ich wÃ¼rde versuchen was am preis zu machen, so 1400â¬ wÃ¤ren ein top angebot. schon allein der gabel wegen.

mfg headshooter


----------



## Linke_Klebe (9. Februar 2008)

mir hat man damals am Telefon gesagt, dass sie das 2007er Modell nicht mehr hÃ¤tten und man deshalb das 2008er Modell dann "inoffiziell" fÃ¼r 899 â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rde und so warÂ´s dann auch...


----------



## Mcmoneysack (9. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> mir hat man damals am Telefon gesagt, dass sie das 2007er Modell nicht mehr hÃ¤tten und man deshalb das 2008er Modell dann "inoffiziell" fÃ¼r 899 â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rde und so warÂ´s dann auch...



Naja inoffiziell war der Preis nicht, stand groÃ auf dem Preisschild . Aber dank deiner Aussage kam das 2008er Modell Ã¼berhaupt in meine Auswahl Danke. 

Wobei der angegebene UVP am Preisschild auch mit 1099,- und nicht 1199,- wie im Netz angegeben war...

Na egal hauptsache wir haben viel spass mit den Bikes. 
Wobei ich echt noch mal gucken muss, ich meine der Umwerfer wÃ¤re LX.


----------



## Mattis13 (9. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wow das geht ja echt schnell bei euch mit dem antworten!

*@headshooter:* also wie gesagt, das reaction könnt ich für 1300 Euro haben, das wäre auch noch unter der Schmerzgrenze, die ich mir gesetzt hatte. Und die Reba Race ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Die Frage ist nur: wie schneidet die SL im Vergleich dazu ab? 

*@breakdenzer:* Du hast doch das Race in schwarz, hast du es schonmal gewogen?


MfG
Mattis


----------



## lew187 (9. Februar 2008)

Also ob die paar gramm irgendwas ausmachen.

Ich hab ne Frage.. ist es normal dass das Hinterrad wenn man es per Hand drehen lässt leicht "eiert" ? Liegt das an irgendwelchen schwingungskräften oder so? Hinten ists ja anders als vorne.


----------



## Headshooter (9. Februar 2008)

@mattis13:
ohh sorry, kla   du hattest schon geschrieben das du es fÃ¼r 1300 kriegst. also ich wÃ¼rde das machen wenn ich genug geld hÃ¤tte und bei dir scheint es ja nich daran zu scheitern. 1300â¬... top


----------



## Headshooter (9. Februar 2008)

aja...  und was die reba race betrifft, also im vergleich zur sl, kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen. das einzige was mich reizen würde, ist der u-turn. ne schicke sache wenn du mich fragst. dann kannst du je nach gelände oder fahreigenschaft dir die gabel nach deinen wünschen anpassen. ist halt die frage obs dir das geld wert ist.

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (9. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> aja...  und was die reba race betrifft, also im vergleich zur sl, kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen. das einzige was mich reizen würde, ist der u-turn. ne schicke sache wenn du mich fragst. dann kannst du je nach gelände oder fahreigenschaft dir die gabel nach deinen wünschen anpassen. ist halt die frage obs dir das geld wert ist.
> 
> mfg headshooter



Japp der U-Turn ist schon ne feine Sache, aber ansonsten sind die Gabeln baugleich...

Das Bike hat letztes Jahr 1499,- gekostet. Damals ging es für 1350 übern Tisch (-10%). Da finde ich es fast noch etwas teuer... Das wäre ein guter Preis für ein  aktuelles Bike, aber für ein Vorjahresmodell etwas zu viel...


----------



## Schelle (9. Februar 2008)

Hm, mittlerweile muss man froh sein, überhaupt noch ein Cube beim Händler (ab Model Team) zu bekommen. Ich glaube da sind einige auch mit einem Vorjahres-Model glücklich. 
Der Umbau auf U-Turn soll ca 150 kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich würde das Reaction nehmen, weils ganz klar das bessere Bike ist, in allen Belangen (Rahmen und Komponenten).
Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen je öfter ich das Blau/Weiße Race sehe desto weniger gefällt es mir. Fand es als es neu war richtig geil und hab mich geärgert hoch10 das ich nicht noch nen halbes Jahr warten könnte, aber mittlerweile würde ich wenn ich mich jetzt für ein neues entscheiden müsste ein schwarzes nehmen.


----------



## montero (9. Februar 2008)

Ich warte noch immer auf die Rückmeldung von meinem Händler. Ich denke mal im März hat er dann wieder neue Cubes auf Lager.

Nun bin ich aber gerade etwas am Zweifeln. Ich würde gerne mal von den derzeitigen LTD Race-Besitzer wissen, was so ihr Einsatzbereich ist und was sie ihrem Cube alles zumuten.

Bei mir lohnt sich ein Fully bei Waldautobahnen und Schotterpisten natürlich nicht aber die letzten Tage bin ich gern mal querfeldein durch den Wald gedüst und auf den Geschmack von schnellen ruppigeren Trails gekommen (nichts extremes)

Für mich wars auf meinem derzeitigen HT auszuhalten und auch dem Bike selbst trau ich das zu (sehr massiver Rahmen) aber zu den neuen Hardtails mit leichtbauweise muss ich erst das nötige Vertrauen aufbauen...

Bin nach wie vor vom LTD Race überzeugt aber würde doch trotzdem gern mal durch eure Infos wissen, ob ich wirklich richtig liege

Grüße


----------



## breakdenzer (9. Februar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Fand es als es neu war richtig geil und hab mich geärgert hoch10 das ich nicht noch nen halbes Jahr warten könnte, aber mittlerweile würde ich wenn ich mich jetzt für ein neues entscheiden müsste ein schwarzes nehmen.


Deshalb hab ich nach vier Wochen überlegen das Schwarze genommen =) Das Reaction war mir damals zu teuer, der U-Turn nicht wirklich nötig und das Race hab ich jetzt auf komplett XT mit 1150 mit neuem Vorbau.

Also für leichte Trails ist der Rahmen geeignet, aber wenn du sol langsam auf den Geschmack kommst würd ich mir gut überlegen wo ich investiere. Klar ein Fully kostet nochmal 500 mehr - war der Grund bei mir fürs Race - Preis/Image/Leistung.


----------



## john71 (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich verfolge diesen Thread schon länger und er hat dazu beigetragen, dass ich in 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Messemodells 2008 in 18" sein werde.  
Habe lange geschwankt zwischen dem LTD Race 08 in Weiß/Blau und dem Messemodell. Letzlich ausschlaggebend war die Sitzposition: Beim Messemodelle etwas komfortabler wegen kürzerem Oberrohr!

Ach ja, falls es interessiert: Habe das Bike beim Händler um die Ecke für 1099 EUR erstanden. Das Race hätte ich für 1000 EUR bekommen.

Gruß John


----------



## lew187 (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde das Reaction optisch eher langweilig. Gerade das Weiß/Blaue ist Zeitlos schön. Einfach ne Sportliche Farbkombination, da kann kein schwarzes bike mithalten. Und das ein deutlich teureres bike auch bessere komponenten hat ist auch klar, aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden und im Zweifelsfall was umbauen oder nachrüsten! Hauptsache man hat den schönen Rahmen 

Oder sieht das einer von den race besitzern hier anders? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand nicht mehr zufrieden ist!

wer übrigens noch eins sucht sollte hier mal nachfragen:
http://www.radfachmarkt.de/Fahrraed...il/Cube-LTD-Race-Mountainbike-2008::1378.html

Da waren vor kurzem noch von 18 und 20 Zoll jeweils 2 da!


----------



## patrese993 (10. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Reaction optisch eher langweilig. Gerade das Weiß/Blaue ist Zeitlos schön. Einfach ne Sportliche Farbkombination, da kann kein schwarzes bike mithalten. Und das ein deutlich teureres bike auch bessere komponenten hat ist auch klar, aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden und im Zweifelsfall was umbauen oder nachrüsten! Hauptsache man hat den schönen Rahmen
> 
> Oder sieht das einer von den race besitzern hier anders? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand nicht mehr zufrieden ist!
> 
> ...



naja... ich fand auffällige Farben noch nie gut und der Zeitgeist gibt mir auch recht, keiner will mehr ein mintgrünes oder lila Bike fahren - außer Nostalgiker.

Das ganze weiß-Gehype geht mir ohnehin ordentlich auf den S***enkel

Mit dem weiß-blau wirds sicher ähnlich sein. Für Leute, die den Rahmen drei Jahre fahren und sich dann was Neues holen ist das ja ok, aber auf längere Sicht fährt man mit schwarz sicher besser.


----------



## CopyMaster (10. Februar 2008)

Ich finde bei den aktuellen Hardtails das rote Reaction, das grüne LTD und (preislich ausser Konkurrenz) das Elite in Teamline am attraktivsten.

Grundsätzlich würde ich auch immer nach dem Rahmen und nie nach der Ausstattung entscheiden. Anbauteile lassen sich schliesslich leichter wechseln, was je nach Bastelfreude ja eh früher oder später passiert.


----------



## lew187 (10. Februar 2008)

Weiß ist einfach eine edle Farbe, anders kann man es nicht sagen. Ansonsten sieht ja jedes 2te bike irgendwie gleich aus wenns Schwarz ist. Will ja nicht sagen das es schlecht aussieht in schwarz, aber ist dann auch nicht mehr so exklusiv. Im übrigen ist die Kombination weiß/blau auch nicht häufig zu sehen, von daher... ich fahr damit auch in 3 Jahren noch rum. Wird immer leute geben denen es gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Mcmoneysack (10. Februar 2008)

john71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich verfolge diesen Thread schon länger und er hat dazu beigetragen, dass ich in 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Messemodells 2008 in 18" sein werde.
> Habe lange geschwankt zwischen dem LTD Race 08 in Weiß/Blau und dem Messemodell. Letzlich ausschlaggebend war die Sitzposition: Beim Messemodelle etwas komfortabler wegen kürzerem Oberrohr!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch ! Ich hole mein Messemodell 08 in 18 nächsten Samstag beim Händler ab, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich 300 Euro weniger bezahlt habe  allerdings in Schwarz... Aber soviel ist mir die Farbe dann doch nicht wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (10. Februar 2008)

so... ich muss dann auch mal was zur farbe sagen. also ich selber fahre das race in blau weiß und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, was ja auch nicht verwunderlich sein dürfte. ich habe auch etwas länger überlegt, ob ich das rad in schwarz nehmen soll, weil es 1. schneller da gewesen wär(lieferzeiten) 2. weil es billiger wär. hab mich dann doch gegen eins in black entscheden, da mich das "Black Anodized" extrem stört. mein altes bike war so "rau", damals hatte es mir noch recht gut gefallen, aber jetzt...:kotz:
ich hätte es mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen, wenn es schwarz glänzen wär. nunja... jetzt hab ich es in weiß und liebe es  

mfg headshooter


----------



## john71 (10. Februar 2008)

Mcmoneysack schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! Ich hole mein Messemodell 08 in 18 nächsten Samstag beim Händler ab, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich 300 Euro weniger bezahlt habe  allerdings in Schwarz... Aber soviel ist mir die Farbe dann doch nicht wert...



Meins ist auch schwarz und gibt's meines Wissens auch nur in dieser Farbe.

800 EUR ist natürlich unschlagbar. Hast du genau dieses:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7322/ltd_cc_messemodell_2008.html


----------



## Mcmoneysack (10. Februar 2008)

Stimmt das Messemodell gibts nur in Schwarz, hatte die Farbe mit dem anderen in Verbindung gebracht.

Ja wobei ich sagen muss, dass es 2 Änderungen gibt:

Bremsen sind Hayes Stroker und Pellen sind vorn/hinten SmartSam von Schwalbe aufgezogen. 

Stand für 799.- im Laden von H&S. Da hab ich zugeschlagen...


----------



## lew187 (10. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ... jetzt hab ich es in weiß und liebe es
> 
> mfg headshooter



Hast du irgendwas am bike verändert oder so?
Fühlst du dich beim fahren durch die Gegend beobachtet?


----------



## Headshooter (10. Februar 2008)

@lew187:
ja  ich hab die kurbel auf xt geändert, ansonsten ist alles normal.
kla gucken alle ... bei so einem geilen rad muss man einfach glotzen!!!


----------



## lew187 (10. Februar 2008)

Also die Kurbel + Das Zahnrad sind neu, ja? Hast du das selber gemacht?
Und woher hast du den cube Kettenstrebenschutz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (10. Februar 2008)

also alles ist neu vorne. drei zahnräder + die kurbel.
den schutz hab ich von meinem händler, am besten fragst du deinen auch mal, wenn du den haben willst.


----------



## lew187 (10. Februar 2008)

welche zahnräder? also auch das hintere?
mein bike kam online... also müsste es so ein cube schutz auch online geben?


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben den Federweg meiner REBA ebenfalls auf 100mmm ändern lassen.
...was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich richtig geil!

...und es sieht auch richtig "hammer" aus!

Also, wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte Sie ändern lassen.

Übrigens sagte mir die Werkstatt, dass eigentlich auch 115mm gehen würden, es nur nicht so gerne von SRAM gesehen wird.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Schelle (12. Februar 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Übrigens sagte mir die Werkstatt, dass eigentlich auch 115mm gehen würden, es nur nicht so gerne von SRAM gesehen wird.
> 
> rODAHn



Hallo,

ich dachte immer die REBA's sind vom Aufbau gleich, also 85 -115 mm. Es gibt halt welche mit "Sonderausstattung" (zBsp. U-Turn).

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich den Federweg ändern lasse. Aber ich hab dann vermutlich an manchen Steigungen Probleme...


----------



## lew187 (12. Februar 2008)

Also kann man es auch selber machen ohne erfahrungen? Kann da viel schief gehen? Habe hier irgendwo ne anleitung gefunden wo man es von unten der Gabel macht.. sollte ganz einfach sein... würds auch gern auf 100mm haben.


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Man(n) kann es wohl auch selber machen, ohne viel Spazialwerkzeug.
(Eine Anleitung findest Du hier im Forum, oder auf der HP von SRAM)

Der Umbau hat bei meiner Werkstatt allerdings nur 5,-  gekostet, was natürlich zu verschmerzen ist 

...und bei diesem ganzen Öl-gepantsche mit anschließendem Luftdruck auffüllen (mit dem richtigen Druck) überlasse ich das doch lieber den Profis.

Falls sich jemand die Gabel auf 115mm umbauen lässt, bitte Erfahrungsberichte posten!

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Also kann man es auch selber machen ohne erfahrungen? Kann da viel schief gehen? Habe hier irgendwo ne anleitung gefunden wo man es von unten der Gabel macht.. sollte ganz einfach sein... würds auch gern auf 100mm haben.



im post 642 ist von mir ein Link zu RS Service Seite wenn du den benutz bekommst du eine detailierte Anweisung, in englisch.


----------



## lew187 (12. Februar 2008)

ich meine DAS:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4049804&postcount=46


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

...das klingt natürlich sehr einfach...
Ich glaube meine Werkstatt hat die ganze Gabel "auseinandergepflückt"


----------



## lew187 (12. Februar 2008)

Bleibt die Frage obs aufs gleiche rauskommt. Ich versau mir hier auf jeden Fall nichts mit der Gabel, entweder geht das so einfach oder ich lass es, solang bis ich nicht wiederstehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (12. Februar 2008)

@lew:
ich habe nur vorne die zähne geändert. ob du den schutz jetzt auch online bekommst weiß ich nicht, kann man aber mal nagucken.

jetzt wirds aber mal wieder so richtig interessant hier :
also wenn ich das hier alles lese werd ich mir immer sicherer, dass ich meine gabel auch auf 100mm traveln lasse!!
die 115mm lasse ich erstmal, man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben. aber wenn es doch jemanden gibt, der es macht, würde ich mich auch über erfahrungsberichte freuen. und einen von mir gibst dann auch, wenn ich dann entlich vorne 15mm höher fahre 

mfg headshooter


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Februar 2008)

soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist diese Anweisung beinahe die gleiche wie auf der Sram Seite, sollte also gehen allerdings bin ich der Meinung das die 5-15 Euro die für das traveln der Gabel fällig werden den Aufwand es selber zumachen un dann unter Umständen doch die Gabel zum Fachmann bringen nicht der Rede wert sind.

@rODAHn

ich glaube nicht das an die Gabel auf 115mm traveln sollte das es beim uphill extrem schwierig wird das Vorderrad auf der Erde zubehalten und die Geometrie dann so deutlich verändert ist das eine sportliche Sitzposition kaum möglich ist.
Ich glaube aber auch das im downhill die 115mm geil zu fahren wären   

weiß jemand ob man die U-Turn Einheit auch in der Reba SL nachrüsten kann???


----------



## Headshooter (12. Februar 2008)

@rodahn:
wie hat sich das fahrverhalten bei dir geändert bzw. wie hast du darauf reagiert oder wie bist du damit umgegangen?
spricht die gabel besser an?


----------



## lew187 (12. Februar 2008)

Kann das jeder beliebige bike Händler machen oder muss das schon jemand sein der ahnung speziell von MTB's und solchen sram Gabeln hat?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Kann das jeder beliebige bike Händler machen oder muss das schon jemand sein der ahnung speziell von MTB's und solchen sram Gabeln hat?



mein Zweiradschrauber hätte in seinem Laden lauter RS Urkunden über besuchte Bildungskurse rumhängen dann hab ich ihn darauf angesprochen und am nächsten morgen war meine Gabel umgebaut.

Ich würde den Schrauber bei dem du das machen lassen möchtest vorher fragen ob er es kann und was es kostet. Und wenn er es nicht kann oder zu teuer ist einen anderen suchen gehen.


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

@ Headshooter

das sind aber gleich viele Fragen..   

Also, die Gabel macht viel mehr "selbstständig", ohne das Du etwas davon mitbekommst.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist (bei mir) komplett anders als vorher, da wir die Druckkammer zusätzlich auf mein Körpergewicht eingestellt haben.
...vorher bin ich mit dem "Standard-Druck" gefahren, ohne etwas daran zu tweaken.

Auf der Gabel (hinten links) stehen die genauen psi Werte für jedes Gewicht.

Einen "Gelände" Erfahrungsbericht kann ich Euch erst am Sonntag schreiben, da ich leider vorher keine zeit merh zum biken habe...  

Die Sitzposition verändert sich übrigens nur minimal...
Dafür ist die optik umso geiler!


----------



## Headshooter (12. Februar 2008)

alles klar... vielen dank. und schon wieder mehr gründe FÜR ein traveln


----------



## r19andre (12. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit, nach langer Schreiberei hier mal ein Bild von unterwegs bei dem geilen Wetter am letztem Samstag





viel Spass allen weiterhin

Andre


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

@ r19andre

...bei Dir stellt sich auch nicht die Frage, ob Du Deine Gabel "traveln" solltest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

stimmt da ließe sich was machen. Ich lass mal 0,2bar aus dem Schlauch  

fährt sich aber super geil.
hab hier noch ne schwarze Reba liegen, aber bisher habe ich keine Schmerzen. 

Grüße
andre


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

Hier ist mal ein (Handy) Foto von der umgebauten REBA


----------



## Headshooter (12. Februar 2008)

sieht ja mal RICHTIG GEIL aus!!! schon gleich eine viel agressivere optik!! TOP 

hast du auch eins von der seite?


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

und noch eines mit Licht....


----------



## lew187 (12. Februar 2008)

würd ich jetzt so gar nichts dran erkennen...

@ r19andre

das schöne bike misshandelt.. wo zum geier ist die reba hin? wie kann man einem mtb sowas antun...


----------



## rODAHn (12. Februar 2008)

Er hat bestimmt nur den Rahmen vom Race gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (12. Februar 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Er hat bestimmt nur den Rahmen vom Race gekauft...



so ist es =)


----------



## lew187 (12. Februar 2008)

wo gibt es denn nur den rahmen zu kaufen?!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Februar 2008)

vor dem traveln:







nachher


----------



## breakdenzer (12. Februar 2008)

Schönes sauberes Bike auf dem Teppich - bei mir wär Krieg wenn ich das machen würde


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Februar 2008)

ist im moment immer dunkel wenn ich nach hause komm und im Garten ist kein gescheites Licht zum putzen. schlechte ausrede, ich weiß  zum Glück wohne ich alleine, also gibbet kein Streß und ich machs sauber wenn ich nächste mal zeit habe


----------



## r19andre (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,
stimmt war nur der Rahmen. Da ich mit dem Hobel auch 24h Rennen fahren werde, zählt nur das Gewicht. mit Sommer LRS 9,5kg. Und das mit dem schweren rahmen.

Andre


----------



## powerbar__ (14. Februar 2008)

So, hab mich extra wegen diesem Thread hier angemeldet 

Und zwar hab ich eine Frage, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich interessiere mich (welch Wunder) für nen LTD Race (schwarz, 22").

Ein Händler in der Nähe hat allerdings ein LTD CC/Messe (ist das identisch?) bei sich stehn, und meinte die Geometrie sei leicht anders, und zwar _"der Rahmen entspricht der LTD Serie, ist aber am Oberrohr ein paar Millimeter kürzer und am Steuerkopf etwas Länger"_.
Spontan würden diese Abmessungen auf die Rahmen der ACID Serie passen, wenn man sie mit der LTD Vergleicht.

Stimmt das, ist der Messe 2008 Modell Rahmen vom Acid?

Weil der wäre ja dann ein "Alu Lite 7005" und das LTD Race ein "Alu Superlite 7005 double butted" Rahmen (welcher auch besser ist?). Aber warum ist dann das Messe teurer, die XT-Kurbel rechtfertigt doch nicht so einen Aufpreis?!

Und Cube verbaut ja andre Kurbeln in der Zwischenzeit von Truvativ. Welches Modell ist das?

Danke euch!


----------



## breakdenzer (14. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> So, hab mich extra wegen diesem Thread hier angemeldet
> 
> Und zwar hab ich eine Frage, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich interessiere mich (welch Wunder) für nen LTD Race (schwarz, 22").
> 
> ...



Zum Thema Messemodell gibts drei Seiten vorher viele Beiträge mit Bildern. H&S Bikediscount muss die Hobel supergünstig verkloppen...
Du musst dir folgende Frage stellen:
Rahmen oder Kurbel!


----------



## powerbar__ (14. Februar 2008)

Jaja, die Beiträge hab ich gefunden, die 2 Bilder auch 
Allerdings stand da nicht dabei, welcher Rahmen das jetzt genau ist 
(Oder ich habs überlesen...)

Ganz allgemein tendier ich immer zu besserem Rahmen, grade wenn der noch billiger ist ?!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. Februar 2008)

Cube? LTD? Race? 08? Black? 22er? 
- Gute Wahl!   

Ich würde Dir eher zum Race raten. Die Kurbeln die dran sind, drehen sich auch. Und Kurbeln kann man später immer noch mal einfacher tauschen als den ganzen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn du noch einen Verhandlungsansatz brauchst: 975,- sollte ein guter Preis sein


----------



## mcmdsp (14. Februar 2008)

Ich selbst fahre ein limited cc - sondermodell, mit "acid-ausstattung" (dart 3 etc...) - zusätzlich sind formula k18 Scheibenbremsen und eine sram x9 Schaltung dran. Rahmen ist double-butted, zumindest laut dem Aufkleber der sich auf dem Rahmen befindet...
Würde mir an Deiner den Rahmen des Händlerbikes nochmal genauer anschauen...


----------



## powerbar__ (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich breche jetzt zu dem Händler auf, und berichte dann 
Das sollte hoffentlich etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## powerbar__ (14. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ja, ich breche jetzt zu dem Händler auf, und berichte dann
> Das sollte hoffentlich etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.



Also gut, ich war da.
Sie haben das Messe-Modell, mit einem Rahmen, der nicht identisch vom Race ist. Wahrscheinlich Acid, zumindest laut Geometrie, und weil der Rahmen Aufname für V-Brakes hat.

Er wollte 1200 für das haben, mit dieser Ausstattung: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a7322/ltd_cc_messemodell_2008.html
Das war mir zuviel, nach ner Stunde Diskussion hat er mir Angeboten, aus den miesen Deore-Shiftern die guten XT zu machen.
Dann hätte ich XT-komplett, aber "nur" den andren Rahmen, wobei die sich fast nix schenken. Der eine ist superlight, der andre ultralight, aber Gewicht ist bei mir eh nicht das wichtigste...

Was meint ihr, das Bike oben mit XT-Shiftern? Ok oder?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (14. Februar 2008)

ich hab das Messemodell 2008 von h&s, hat 899 â¬ gekostet...bis auf die Schalthebel als XT, top Bike zu einem top Preis...
Du musst halt einfach das 2007er bestellen und bekommst dann das 2008er zum Preis vom 2007er...


----------



## lew187 (14. Februar 2008)

edit:

Schon erledigt.. problem vorbei.

Weiter gehts...


----------



## powerbar__ (14. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> ich hab das Messemodell 2008 von h&s, hat 899  gekostet...bis auf die Schalthebel als XT, top Bike zu einem top Preis...
> Du musst halt einfach das 2007er bestellen und bekommst dann das 2008er zum Preis vom 2007er...



Hmm... und das klappt immer noch?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (14. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Hmm... und das klappt immer noch?




Versuch macht "kluch"


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Versuch macht "kluch"


Ein bißchen hohes Risiko. Hinterher klappt es nicht, und er steht mit dem 2007er da. Hinzu kommen für mich generell Bedenken beim Komplettbikekauf beim Versender. 

@powerbar:
Ich würde Dir weiterhin zum Race raten. Weil billiger, besserer Rahmen, im Gegensatz zum CC auch eloxiert und LX-Shifter sind auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter als XT. 
Generell würde ich mehr Wert auf einen hochwertigen Rahmen, als auf, im Laufe der Zeit leichter mal auszutauschende, Komponenten legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcmoneysack (14. Februar 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ein bißchen hohes Risiko. Hinterher klappt es nicht, und er steht mit dem 2007er da. Hinzu kommen für mich generell Bedenken beim Komplettbikekauf beim Versender.
> 
> @powerbar:
> Ich würde Dir weiterhin zum Race raten. Weil billiger, besserer Rahmen, im Gegensatz zum CC auch eloxiert und LX-Shifter sind auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter als XT.
> Generell würde ich mehr Wert auf einen hochwertigen Rahmen, als auf, im Laufe der Zeit leichter mal auszutauschende, Komponenten legen.



Ich kram noch mal  meinen Beitrag raus: 

Ich habe für das 2008er Messemodell im Geschäft von H&S 799,- Euro bezahlt und zwar ohne Handeln. Unterschied in der Ausstattung: Anstatt der Formula Oro sind Hayes Strokes dran und Reifen sind SmartSam von Schwalbe !!!
Hole es Samstag ab  

Grüße 
McMoneysack


----------



## powerbar__ (14. Februar 2008)

Hmm... ja, das Race würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Allerdings meinte der Händler das es einen Lieferstopp seitens Cube gibt für recht viele Modelle, dazu gehört auch das Race. Ist bis auf unbestimmte Zeit... ist hier nicht jemand von Cube, der sich dazu äußern kann?

Generell würde ich gern in nem Shop kaufen, und nicht im Netz. Sowas mach ich mit PC Sachen oder nem Notebook, da kann ich den Service selber machen, aber bei nem Rad brauch ich doch hin und wieder nen Laden, die mal schnell ne Kleinigkeit machen für mich.

Edit: @moneysack: Wo ist der Laden? - Bonn... das fällt dann für mich raus.


----------



## kamil (15. Februar 2008)

also der lieferstopp hat damit zu tun, dass shimano die kurbeln nicht liefern kann, da die wiederum probleme mit zulieferern haben.
mir wurd im laden ein termin mitte mai vorgeschlagen mit truvativ kurbel in schwarz.da muss man ja fast so lang warten wie auf ein auto!
deswegen hab ichs online bei mhw-bike-house.de bestellt. 1,5 wochen dann wars da.die geben auch gut rabatte 

ich empfehle auch auf den besseren rahmen zu setzten (-in weiß )


----------



## powerbar__ (15. Februar 2008)

Hmm, es gibts zwar nen Lieferstopp, allerdings hat mein Handler wohl noch ein Race in 22" besorgen können (schwarz  ist viel besser als weiß).
Kommt (angeblich) Mitte März, also so 6-8 Wochen.

Dann werde ich wohl das Angebot mit dem Messe-Modell von dem andren Händler ausschlagen...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Februar 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ein bißchen hohes Risiko. Hinterher klappt es nicht, und er steht mit dem 2007er da. Hinzu kommen für mich generell Bedenken beim Komplettbikekauf beim Versender.



kein Risiko, er wird das 2008er Modell bekommen, weil die das 2007er doch nicht mehr haben...

desweiteren halte ich die Diskussion mit den Rahmen für schwer überzogen...


----------



## john71 (15. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> So, hab mich extra wegen diesem Thread hier angemeldet
> 
> Und zwar hab ich eine Frage, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich interessiere mich (welch Wunder) für nen LTD Race (schwarz, 22").
> 
> ...



Das Messemodell hat definitiv die Rahmengeometrie vom ACID (ob es der identische Rahmen ist weiß ich nicht). Ich habe mich trotzdem für das Messemodell entschieden, weil die Sitzhaltung wenig gestreckt ist als beim Race und somit komfortabler. Würde dir ebenfalls empfehlen, beide Bikes probezufahren und danach entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmdsp (15. Februar 2008)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, die Geometrie ist die des Acids (Steuerrohrlänge 160 mm)...Doch wie schon geschrieben ist meines Double Butted (gekauft beim Händler um die Ecke) - habe auch ein ähnliches Model im Netz gefunden (http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/151-1-745) und auf Anfrage kam auch die Antwort, dass der Rahmen double butted sei. Von daher kann man nicht sagen, welcher Rahmen besser ist, denn wenn beide double konfiziert sind..oder?


----------



## powerbar__ (15. Februar 2008)

Ist der vom Race nicht tripple? Weil die Frage beschäftigt mich auch noch: Warum ist der Race Rahmen besser..? (Klar, die Geometrie ist anders, aber sonst?)


----------



## kamil (15. Februar 2008)

höhere werkstoffsteifigkeit und durch die geschwungene 3D-form am hinterbau noch mal höhere verwindungssteifigkeit


----------



## mcmdsp (15. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn eine geschwungene 3D-Form und woher kommt denn die höhere Werkstoffsteifigkeit, in der Annahme das beide 2-fach konfiziert sind?


----------



## mcmdsp (15. Februar 2008)

achso und 3-fach konfiziert ist meines Wissens nach nur der Reaction-Rahmen...


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Februar 2008)

mcmdsp schrieb:


> achso und 3-fach konfiziert ist meines Wissens nach nur der Reaction-Rahmen...



beide rahmen sind zweifach konfiziert , nur beim race wurde alu "super" lite verbaut - also leichteres aluminium...
hinzu kommt der unterschied der lackierung - messemodell ist gepulvert, race ist anodisiert.


----------



## john71 (15. Februar 2008)

Der Rahmen beim Messemodell 2008 ist "Ultralite" (steht so auch auf dem Rahmen).
Beim 2007er "nur" "Alu".

Vergleiche:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a4181/ltd_cc_messemodell_2007.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a7322/ltd_cc_messemodell_2008.html


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Februar 2008)

ultra lite, super lite, lite, mega lite
hätt de hund net geschiss, hätt er de has krieht!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Februar 2008)

gerade mal den gelben Aufkleber abgemacht und dann kam das zum Vorschein:







ist das bedenklich, Umtauschgrund?


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Februar 2008)

was meinst du?
sieht nur so aus, als wär der weiße schriftzug nur aufgeklebt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (15. Februar 2008)

das race in schwarz? also aufkleber sind echt das lezte.


----------



## Werner Amort (15. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> gerade mal den gelben Aufkleber abgemacht und dann kam das zum Vorschein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was meinst du?


----------



## lew187 (15. Februar 2008)

sieht man doch! der Aufkleber ist oben links etwas ab, sowas ist nicht tragbar, das ist mangelhaft. Würd ich bei einem 50 euro bike ausm aldi aktzeptieren, aber nicht bei cube. Bleibt nur die Frage wie das reguliert wird, man kann jetzt großen Aufstand machen oder es selber kleben... ich würd es allerdings mal mit Rabbat versuchen. Oder bekommt man vom Händler nicht kostenlose Nachbesserung bei Mangelhafter Ware (Bike)?


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> sieht man doch! der Aufkleber ist oben links etwas ab, sowas ist nicht tragbar, das ist mangelhaft. Würd ich bei einem 50 euro bike ausm aldi aktzeptieren, aber nicht bei cube. Bleibt nur die Frage wie das reguliert wird, man kann jetzt großen Aufstand machen oder es selber kleben... ich würd es allerdings mal mit Rabbat versuchen. Oder bekommt man vom Händler nicht kostenlose Nachbesserung bei Mangelhafter Ware (Bike)?



Da haben wir also noch einen Unterschied zum Race! Da ist nix geklebt!!!


----------



## sbstn (15. Februar 2008)

ich möchte mir auch ein Cube LTD Race holen. War vorhin bei nem Händler. Bekomme das Bike für knapp 900. Der Preis sollte ok sein, oder?
Ich frage mich momentan noch welche Rahmengröße ich wählen soll.
Bin 189 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm. Wegen der Schrittlänge würde ich eher zu 20" tendieren und wegen der Körpergröße zu 22". Das wird mein erstes MTB, deswegen hab ich jetzt auch keinen großartigen Vergleich. 
Was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> sieht man doch! der Aufkleber ist oben links etwas ab, sowas ist nicht tragbar, das ist mangelhaft. Würd ich bei einem 50 euro bike ausm aldi aktzeptieren, aber nicht bei cube. Bleibt nur die Frage wie das reguliert wird, man kann jetzt großen Aufstand machen oder es selber kleben... ich würd es allerdings mal mit Rabbat versuchen. Oder bekommt man vom Händler nicht kostenlose Nachbesserung bei Mangelhafter Ware (Bike)?



irgendwie ärgert mich das gewaltig, werde am Montag mal bei h&s anrufen, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit denen bzgl. Umtausch oder Reklamationen?


----------



## Werner Amort (15. Februar 2008)

echt?

ich würde evtl das losstehende Läppchen wegetrennen mit nen Tepichmesser und mich über mein neues Rad freuen

wenn du mal fährst kommt ohnehin noch die  eine oder ander Macke hinzu...


----------



## lew187 (15. Februar 2008)

Was ist das denn fürn bike eigentlich???

Also dieser Aufkleber wird sich sicher mit der Zeit weiter ablösen, und das ist nicht ok. Warum klebte wohl der gelbe Aufkleber genau dort?

Ein Umtausch wäre wohl zu viel erwartet, aber nachbessern lassen geht wohl auch schlecht wenn du online gekauft hast. Also dann würde ich diese Stelle überkleben, oder einfach komplett die ganzen Teile wo die Aufkleber drauf sind mit der BikeProtect Rahmenschutzfolie überziehen, dann biste denk ich mal auf der sicheren Seite, das sich nichts mehr ablösen kann


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn fürn bike eigentlich???
> 
> Also dieser Aufkleber wird sich sicher mit der Zeit weiter ablösen, und das ist nicht ok. Warum klebte wohl der gelbe Aufkleber genau dort?
> 
> Ein Umtausch wäre wohl zu viel erwartet, aber nachbessern lassen geht wohl auch schlecht wenn du online gekauft hast. Also dann würde ich diese Stelle überkleben, oder einfach komplett die ganzen Teile wo die Aufkleber drauf sind mit der BikeProtect Rahmenschutzfolie überziehen, dann biste denk ich mal auf der sicheren Seite, das sich nichts mehr ablösen kann




das ist ein Cube CC 2008 Messemodell...ich werde am Montag mal bei denen anrufen und denen ein Bild schicken, dann bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ärgerlich, aber wieder einGrund mehr das Bike vor Ort zu kaufen.

Hoffe trotzdem du hast Glück.

Andre


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Februar 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ärgerlich, aber wieder einGrund mehr das Bike vor Ort zu kaufen.
> 
> Hoffe trotzdem du hast Glück.
> ...




na gut, Bonn sind nur ca. 60 km von mir, wenn die sich quer stellen, dann muss ich da wohl mal vorbei und dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## lew187 (15. Februar 2008)

Weiß man ob diese bar ends an den race lenker passen?
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...41;page=1;ID=683705125c7eb0df8ca2825843d7e935

in kombination mit diesen Griffen:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...64;page=1;ID=683705125c7eb0df8ca2825843d7e935

passt das?


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> na gut, Bonn sind nur ca. 60 km von mir, wenn die sich quer stellen, dann muss ich da wohl mal vorbei und dann sehen wir weiter...



Also da mach dir mal wenig Hoffnung...
Genau diese Sache macht das Bike so günstig. Wenn du mal bei Canyon guckst - die kleben bei fast allen Modellen und da sind diese Auflösungserscheinungen "normal" und werden nicht als Mangel erachtet - denn das lässt sich überhaupt nicht vermeiden, wenn du später das Teil putzt, oder bei Sauwetter fährst. Und auch die Hitze wird seinen Teil beitragen. Das war damals ein Grund warum Canyon bei mir rausgefallen ist...
Im Endeffekt ist es durch dein eigens Verschulden passiert - natürlich schon krass, dass der gelbe Aufkleber so stark geklebt wurde.
Normal ist HS sehr kulant, aber in dem Fall...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> irgendwie ärgert mich das gewaltig, werde am Montag mal bei h&s anrufen, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit denen bzgl. Umtausch oder Reklamationen?


Ich hab bis vor einem halben Jahr in Bonn gelebt. 
Im Shop waren die bei H&S sehr kulant. Bei mir ging es um ein sich auflösendes Polster im Helm. Hab sofort ohne weitere Nachfragen einen kompletten neuen Satz bekommen.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Ist echt ärgerlich.


----------



## sbstn (16. Februar 2008)

fr34k4d3113 schrieb:


> ich möchte mir auch ein Cube LTD Race holen. War vorhin bei nem Händler. Bekomme das Bike für knapp 900. Der Preis sollte ok sein, oder?
> Ich frage mich momentan noch welche Rahmengröße ich wählen soll.
> Bin 189 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm. Wegen der Schrittlänge würde ich eher zu 20" tendieren und wegen der Körpergröße zu 22". Das wird mein erstes MTB, deswegen hab ich jetzt auch keinen großartigen Vergleich.
> Was würdet ihr sagen?



Kann mir keiner einen Tipp geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. Februar 2008)

Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall okay.
Ich finde so etwas ist immer schwer zu sagen welche Größe jemand nehmen soll. Ich fahre nen 22er. Bin allerdings auch etwas über 2m groß, da war die Wahl einfach.
Ich kann Dir nur raten auszuprobieren. Die Rahmen sind bei allen LTD-Modellen gleich. Als einfach mal auf ein 20er und ein 22er setzen und gucke wie es einem gefällt. Wenn Du nur einen zur Auswahl hast und damit zurecht kommst hast Du ja auch ein Ergebnis.


----------



## lew187 (16. Februar 2008)

wie kann man es für 900 bekommen? da muss doch was faul sein. Was verdient der händler dann an dem bike noch?

rahmengröße würd denk ich mal 20 auch noch passen. wenn anderen mit 1,80 sogar nochn 18er empfohlen wird. Kommt ja wieder aufe Fahrweise an... kleiner->sportlich.... größer->bequem...touren.


----------



## breakdenzer (16. Februar 2008)

wirklich ein Toppreis - ich hab im November noch 950,- bezahlt... (mit XT Shiftern)


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Solche Preise sind aber nicht üblich, das muss ganz selten vorkommen! Normal bekommt man es nicht unter 1099 Euro. Gerade bei der schlechten Verfügbarkeit... da könnten die Händler locker nochn 100er rauflegen wenn nur noch eins da ist.

Shifter = Umwerfer ?

Kann ich den selber umbauen?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Shifter = Umwerfer ?
> 
> Kann ich den selber umbauen?


Shifter = Schalthebel

Kann man beides selber austauschen, wenn man etwas geschickt ist und keine Angst vorm Schaltungseinstellen hat.


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Schalthebel zum Gänge schalten? Das race hat doch da schon XT dran... also von Grundausstattung.

also solche hier http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...menuid1=2;ID=6c7302bb642b4c003f698ff1e5b211a1

so sehen die bei mir aus.

Oder gibts da nochmal extra Hebel? Blick ich noch nicht ganz durch


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, Schalthebel zum Gänge schalten. Aber das Race hat in der Grundausstattung LX Hebel und keine XT. Das sind diese Klick mich!


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Meine sehen jedenfalls so aus wie auf dem link oben, da steht xt drauf und ich hab die Grundausstattung.

edit:
hier mal ein kleines bild:
http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xtci1.jpg

Das sind doch die schalthebel oder nicht? XT, nicht LX.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

Das sind eindeutig XT-Hebel, aber Standard am Cube LTD Race 2008 sind LX-Hebel.


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Also.. ich hab jetzt nochmal den ganzen thread hier durchgeblättert und bei manchen race sind XT drann (z.b bei den Schwarzen hab ichs gesehen) und bei manchen LX. Aber kosten tun die doch alle das gleiche. Der hier hat auch LX.. erkennt man doch am Grau...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4287250&postcount=362

Das ist natürlich unfair wenn die Leute den gleichen Preis zahlen und der eine bekommt xt, der andere lx..

Ich seh gerade das bei der Beschreibung in dem shop wo ich gekauft habe, bei den Hebeln auch LX steht. Hab ich wohl glück gehabt 

Der hat auch xt http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/106074


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

Einige hier haben die LX-Shifter gleich beim Kauf vom Händler gegen XT-Shifter tauschen lassen. Manch einer hat auch die XT-Kurbeln dran. Kann man ja alles tauschen. Muss man halt nur bezahlen oder raushandeln beim Kauf.

Was da bei Dir passiert ist, kann Dir wohl nur Dein Händler sagen.


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Da spricht ja nichts gegen wenn man es gegen einen Aufpreis tauschen lässt, bloß wenn hier manche LX haben und ich hab XT ohne was dazu bezahlt haben zu müssen, dann  ist es schon komisch 

Glaub aber auch nicht das so viele die Shifter getauscht haben. Anscheind verbaut cube mal lx und mal xt...

Kann ich eine Kassette (Hinterrad) eigenlich auch selber tauschen?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

...
Die Kassette kannst Du selber tauschen. Du brauchst dafür aber spezielles Werkzeug. Eine besondere "Kassettenabnehmer" um die Kassette zu lösen und eine "Kettenpeitsche" mit der Du aufgrund des Freilaufs gegenhalt musst.


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Ok, und dann lässt sich das einfachschrauben und das neue rauf und wieder zu und fertig ist das ganze?


----------



## patrese993 (17. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Ok, und dann lässt sich das einfachschrauben und das neue rauf und wieder zu und fertig ist das ganze?



jup, is recht simpel. Man braucht eben wie schon gesagt nen "Kassettenschlüssel" ist so n Vielzahnschlüssel, sieht ähnlich auch, sie der fürn Octalink Innenlager mit nicht ganz so vielen Zähnen und etwas kleiner. Dazu die Kettenpeitsche zum Gegenhalten und ein klein wenig Schmackes manchmal beim Losdrehen.
Die Kassette selbst geht dann ganz locker runter und die neue paßt auch nur in einer Position drauf, kann also nicht verdreht werden. Zum Einschrauben der Sicherungsschraube brauchst die Kettenpeitsche normalerweise nicht, weil in der Richtung dann ohnehin der Freilauf sperrt.


----------



## lew187 (17. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann werd ich mir das mal nächsten Monat evt vornehmen.

Noch was anderes...

Kann man im Prinzip den Lenker und den Vorbau gegen diese beiden hier tauschen?

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=391
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=111

Der Lenker eignet sich doch auch für Touren, oder? Weil der easton sieht ja eher aus wie ein syntace downhill Lenker.
Was eignet sich besser für touren?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Februar 2008)

Sicherlich kann man die beiden Parts auch an ein Race bauen.

Für Touren ist eigentlich eine aufrechtere Sitzhaltung optimal, die durch einen Riserbar Lenker eher gegeben ist als durch den klassisch graden XC Lenker, außerdem verbessert sich die Kontrolle über das Lenkverhalten, da man beim Riserbar andere Kraft-Winkelverhältnisse hat. Beim XC ist die langestreckte flache Sitzposition wichtig.

Ich bevorzuge Riserbar Lenker, hab mich an diese gewöhnt und finde sie auch irgendwie schöner als so einen schnöden geraden Lenker.

Optimal für Touren ist dieser, klar potthässlich, aber ideal für Touren.

Wenn du aus Gewichts Gründen teure Carbonparts verbauen möchtest, ist so denke ich mehr Gewicht beispielsweise an den ziemlich schweren original Laufradsatz zusparen, auch Sattel und Sattelstütze sind da eine Möglichkeit, aber bei Lenker und Vorbau Kombi sind maximal 100 oder 150g drin.

Mfg


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Februar 2008)

Wer / Wie / Was ist mit unserer schönen Überschrift passiert? 

Dann nennt das doch wenigstens Cube Limited Race und nicht DER...


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

@ Dortmunder

Welcher Syntace Lenker wäre ein Riserbar?
Carbon nur deswegen weil der geil aussieht, das gewicht merk ich eh nicht.
Wenn gewicht, dann müsste man schon ALLES umbauen, und nicht nur 2 oder 3 Teile, das ist wie ich finde dann quatsch. Also ganz oder gar nicht. Aber ich find den Lenker wegen der optik gut. Wenn schon syntace Lenker dann auch syntace Vorbau und der F99 ist ja auch ein guter, auch optisch. Wobei ich lieber schwarzen klarlack hätte.

@breakdenzer
"cube limited race 2008 und zubehör - Fragen+Antworten hier her" 

das wäre doch ne gute überschrift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

Antwort h&s: Überpinseln mit Klarlack, na super...


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

sag sie sollen vorbeikommen und es persönlich machen, denn du hast den Aufkleber ja nicht abgelöst.. die sind doch dafür verantwortlich das mangelfreie Ware rausgeht.

Wenn die sich sturr stellen sagste halt du hast keinen lack und fertig, und dann wolln wir ja mal sehn...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

so, ich soll das Bike zurücksenden und die schicken es dann zu Cube, die checken es dann und bauen es gegebenenfalls um...hoffe das dauert keine 10 Wochen oder so...


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

lol hammer.. wegen dem aufkleber zurückschicken und umbauen, lol 

Würd ich nicht machen lassen, ich würde eher rabatt verlangen. Da muss man doch nix checken... also der service scheint bei denen nicht grad zuvorkommend zu sein.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

Cube will das checken, weil die prüfen wollen, warum da der Aufkleber abgeht...naja, warten wir´s mal ab, eventuell bekomme ich ja dann einen besseren Rahmen...


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

Das dauert doch ewig nur wegen so einen scheiß Aufkleber. Ich würde es nicht hergeben und auf einen Rabatt bestehen. Was sollste denn machen ohne bike in der Zeit? Du hast es bezahlt und du willst es fahren, ende. Und darauf kommts an. entweder Rabatt oder die solln dir direkt ein Austauschbike schicken, aber mitm 24h Lieferservice... also ein bischen service muss schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

so, bekomm ein neues Bike, weil meins ungefahren ist und es erst 14 Tage her ist...


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Februar 2008)

Na dann ist doch alles klar! Aber vorsicht beim Putzen - das sind nur Aufkleber =) - Jetzt wissen wir auch wo der Preisunterschied zum Race herkommt...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

wie ist das denn beim Race?


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

So geht das doch! Schön.

Beim race ist alles lack... keine Aufkleber.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert...soll ich noch einen Hunni drauflegen und mir das Race holen?


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

Wenns lieferbar ist? Kommt drauf an was dir gefällt.. ein ltd team gibts ja auch für 100 weniger. Würd jetzt das nehmen was lieferbar ist.


----------



## Booker77 (18. Februar 2008)

So, nach längerem stillen Mitlesen hier und Warten auf mein neues Bike, soll mein Race in den nächsten Tagen beim Händler eintreffen. Ich hoffe das stimmt auch, eigentlich war Mitte März angekündigt.
Ich hoffe also das ich bald meine erste Tour machen kann und freue mich auf Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

so, ich hab nochmal mit dem Herrn Geisler (sehr netter Verkäufer) telefoniert:
er sagt, dass ALLE schwarzen Bikes von Cube (egal ob Race oder Messemodell) erst gepulvert werden und dann die Schriftzüge gelasert werden. Bei den fabigen Modellen werden die Rahmen gepulvert, dann werden sie gelasert und dann nochmal klarlack gepulvert...desweiteren sind die Rahmen, laut seiner Info, vom Race und vom Messemodell absolut identisch...Meinungen dazu?

Edith: wenn man aber mit dem Finger über die Schriftzüge geht, merkt man ganz deutlich Erhöhungen, bin nun total irritiert...


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

aber du hast doch aufkleber oder nicht?! das race hat ganz sicher keine.
Also nicht identisch...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

auch nicht das Schwarze? Ich raffs nicht, man spürt ganz deutlich, dass da irgendwas geklebt ist, wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

Aufkleber halt, das scheint normal zu sein bei den messemodellen?
Würd ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken drum machen... lass tauschen oder bestell ein neues.. und gut.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

das Race wÃ¼rde mich halt 100 â¬ mehr kosten...aber wenn die Rahmen ja eh gleich sind, dann wÃ¤rÂ´s ja Quatsch, weil schlechtere Ausstattung...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (18. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> @ Dortmunder
> 
> Welcher Syntace Lenker wäre ein Riserbar?



Riserbar schimpfen sich die Dinger die etwas hochgebogen sind, so was z.B.
Downhill Lenker sind etwas stärker gebogen und Lowriser etwas weniger stark.

Wenn dir um die Optik geht kann ich das gut verstehen, die Carbonparts sehen schon ziemlich geil aus.

Mal bei Race Face oder FSA nach gesehen die Sachen sehen echt scharf aus.

Race Face Lenker

FSA Lenker

Mfg


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> das Race wÃ¼rde mich halt 100 â¬ mehr kosten...aber wenn die Rahmen ja eh gleich sind, dann wÃ¤rÂ´s ja Quatsch, weil schlechtere Ausstattung...



Absoluter Schwachsinn was der dir erzÃ¤hlt hat - das Race ist wie die anderen Limited Modelle in schwarz anodiesiert und nicht gepulvert!!! Zwar nicht so hochwertig (fein) wie beim Reaction,aber immerhin! Gepulvert sind die bunten Bikes.

Dein Rahmen ist vielleicht gepulvert, aber der Schriftzug ist geklebt, sonst wÃ¼rde der doch nicht abstehen =)

Und die Geometrie ist bei den normalen Limited 2008er Modellen anders als beim CC Messemodell.


----------



## Headshooter (18. Februar 2008)

hey leute,
ich habe schon seit längerem ein problem mit meiner gabel, wollte es aber erst einmal beobachten. und zwar hat die nur noch ca. 5cm federweg und wenn ich drauf sitze nur noch 1,5cm. das ist ganz kla nich gut. da ich noch keine gabelpumpe habe kann ich auch nicht den druck checken, sollte aber nicht daran liegen, weil eigentlich darf die gabel keine luft verlieren. ich hab mal in anderen threads gelesen, dass das vielleicht an dem öl liegt, das dadrin ist. da steht , dass rock shox manchmal an der ölmenge spart und dadurch die ventile nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. hat jemand von euch eine idee oder sogar selber schon mal diese erfahrung gemacht?
ich hoffe ich könnt mir ein paar tipps geben...

mfg headshooter


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich habe schon seit längerem ein problem mit meiner gabel, wollte es aber erst einmal beobachten. und zwar hat die nur noch ca. 5cm federweg und wenn ich drauf sitze nur noch 1,5cm. das ist ganz kla nich gut. da ich noch keine gabelpumpe habe kann ich auch nicht den druck checken, sollte aber nicht daran liegen, weil eigentlich darf die gabel keine luft verlieren. ich hab mal in anderen threads gelesen, dass das vielleicht an dem öl liegt, das dadrin ist. da steht , dass rock shox manchmal an der ölmenge spart und dadurch die ventile nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. hat jemand von euch eine idee oder sogar selber schon mal diese erfahrung gemacht?
> ich hoffe ich könnt mir ein paar tipps geben...
> 
> mfg headshooter


Das hört sich echt nicht normal an - SERVICE!!!!
Auch wenns nur fehlender Luftdruck ist - so nicht fahren!


----------



## Headshooter (18. Februar 2008)

ja... das mit dem service werde ich auf jeden fall machen. ich wollte ja sowieso den federweg erhöhen lassen und auch noch die erstinpektion machen lassen... von daher nicht so dramatisch. wollte einfach nur mal wissen ob ihr irgend etwas darüber wisst.


----------



## lew187 (18. Februar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Riserbar schimpfen sich die Dinger die etwas hochgebogen sind, so was z.B.
> Downhill Lenker sind etwas stärker gebogen und Lowriser etwas weniger stark.
> 
> Wenn dir um die Optik geht kann ich das gut verstehen, die Carbonparts sehen schon ziemlich geil aus.
> ...



Ist wohl doch besser einen normalen Lenker anstatt carbon, auch der sicherheit halber. Aber die normalen sehen ja alle bischen langweilig aus.

Die fsa oder raceface gibts kaum in shops ausreichend...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (18. Februar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn was der dir erzählt hat - das Race ist wie die anderen Limited Modelle in schwarz anodiesiert und nicht gepulvert!!! Zwar nicht so hochwertig (fein) wie beim Reaction,aber immerhin! Gepulvert sind die bunten Bikes.
> 
> Dein Rahmen ist vielleicht gepulvert, aber der Schriftzug ist geklebt, sonst würde der doch nicht abstehen =)
> 
> Und die Geometrie ist bei den normalen Limited 2008er Modellen anders als beim CC Messemodell.




ja und beim schwarzen Racerahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (18. Februar 2008)

@ Headshooter: Das klingt nicht gut. Ich wÃ¼rde auch sagen, ab zum Shop. Wenn es nur der Luftdruck sein sollte, was ja gut sein kann, wird man Dir auch den wieder herstellen. Und sonst wird man auch Rat wissen.



Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> ja und beim schwarzen Racerahmen?


Das ist auch ein Limited, und hat somit eine andere Geometrie als das CC und ist nicht gepulvert sondern anodiesiert/eloxiert.



			
				Wikipedia[/url schrieb:
			
		

> Das Eloxal-Verfahren [elÉËksaËl] (von Eloxal, AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r elektrolytische Oxidation von Aluminium) ist eine Methode der OberflÃ¤chentechnik zur Erzeugung einer oxidischen Schutzschicht auf Aluminium durch anodische Oxidation. Dabei wird im Gegensatz zu den galvanischen Ãberzugsverfahren die Schutzschicht nicht auf dem WerkstÃ¼ck niedergeschlagen, sondern durch Umwandlung der obersten Metallzone ein Oxid bzw. Hydroxid gebildet. Es entsteht eine 5 bis 25 Mikrometer dÃ¼nne Schicht, die vor Korrosion schÃ¼tzt Â die natÃ¼rliche Oxidschicht des Aluminiums betrÃ¤gt lediglich wenige nm[1].


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eloxieren


----------



## Linke_Klebe (19. Februar 2008)

also nochmal: der schwarze Racerahmen ist gepluvert und hat eine andere Geometrie als der CC Rahmen und dieser ist nicht gepulvert, sondern andonisiert?


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> also nochmal: der schwarze Racerahmen ist gepluvert und hat eine andere Geometrie als der CC Rahmen und dieser ist nicht gepulvert, sondern andonisiert?



Nein der schwarze Race Rahmen (alle schwarzen Limited Rahmen außer der CC Messemodell Rahmen) sind anodiesiert, das ist ne ganz andere Sache - da wird das Aluminium durch Ladung und was weiß ich was verfärbt. Wie beim Reaction nur nicht so hochwertig.

Die bunten Limited Modelle (also auch das blau weiße Race) sind wie dein schwarzes CC Messemodell gepulvert (Lackiert) und nicht anodiesiert.

Bis auf das Messemodell ist jedoch kein Bike geklebt, sondern alle in den unterschiedlichen Farben lackiert/anodisiert.

Die Geometrie ist bei allen Limited Modellen gleich (Comp, Pro, Team und Race) aber der Rahmen des Messemodells hat die Geometrie des Cube Acid Rahmens. 

Also ist der Rahmen am CC Messemodell auf jeden Fall anders von der Geometrie und minderwertiger in der Lackierung. Und wenn dir da jemand was anderes erzählt hat er keine Ahnung. 
Guck doch bitte einfach mal auf der Cube Homepage - da siehst du wie der Limited Rahmen normal in schwarz aussieht - der hat auch noch rote Elemente die das CC nicht hat.
Wenn du es jetzt noch nicht blickst, dabnn weiß ich aber auch nicht! Eigentlich hast du die Unterschiede jetzt schon zigmal erklärt bekommen - dann les halt zweimal!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (19. Februar 2008)

was genau ist an der Geometrie anders?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (19. Februar 2008)

aha, habs:
Race





Attention bzw. ja dann auch gleich CC


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> aha, habs:
> Race
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind natürlich alles Kleinigkeiten - das merkst du als Leihe kaum...

Du solltest dir folgende Frage stellen:

Rahmen oder Komponenten. Hast du vor den Rahmen lange zu fahren, eventuell verschlissene Teile kannst du immernoch austauschen / upgraden.

Die Kurbel ist für Einsteiger, wie ich eigentlich auch einer bin vollkommen ausreichend und und auch ihre 70  wert. Ich wollte sie eigentlich austauschen, habe mich aber dazu entschieden sie bis Ende des Jahres zu fahren, weil sie wirklich gut ist.

Der geklebte Rahmen sieht nach drei Jahren einfach an vielen Ecken so aus wie bei dir dargestellt - das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. 

Kauf dir das Race für 950 ,- (für den Preis bekommst du das!) frag was ein Kurbel Upgrade kosten würde und dann entscheide dich. 
Du bekommst auf jeden Fall mim Race ein Bike, was es dir schwer machen wird, es zu überfordern. Außer du gehst ins harte Gelände, aber da macht jedes Hardtail schlapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (19. Februar 2008)

werde wohl beim Messemodell bleiben (auch wenn das mit den Aufklebern stört), aber ich finde es einfach besser, dass das Gabelrohr etwas länger ist und dadurch der 18" Rahmen nicht so klein aussieht...


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

ist dann halt bequemer zu fahren - das stimmt, aber wie dein rahmen nach der ertsne richtigen tour nach dem putzen aussieht ist dann natürlich die frage...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (19. Februar 2008)

ja, das sind wirklich auch meine einzige Bedenken, aber dann fahr ich die Karre bis zum Herbst und reklamiere es dann wieder bei Bike Discount und dann mal schauen oder?


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

Du hast jetzt im Zuge des 14 Tage rückgaberechts reklamiert - das geht dann wohl nicht mehr, und wenn durch deine Einwirkung aufkleber zerfleddern bekommst du von denen nix! 
Guck doch mal bei Canyon - die kleben alle schriftzüge auf - da ist es normal mit den abnutzungserscheinungen - verärgert sind da auch einige besitzer, aber ändern können sie das nicht.

wenn das cc keine nachteile hätte, glaubst du dann einer würde sich das race kaufen?


----------



## Schelle (19. Februar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist für Einsteiger, wie ich eigentlich auch einer bin vollkommen ausreichend und und auch ihre 70  wert. Ich wollte sie eigentlich austauschen, habe mich aber dazu entschieden sie bis Ende des Jahres zu fahren, weil sie wirklich gut ist.



Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst?



Ich hab die XT Kurbel schon hier liegen - mein Kumpel braucht die "alte" jedoch nicht (kratzt alles zusammen für ein Team) und ich bau erst bei der großen Erstinspektion nach dem Sommer um...


----------



## Schelle (19. Februar 2008)

Ach so, ich dachte schon du hättest Deine Meinung geändert. Ich ringe noch mit mir, möchte den Antrieb komplett auf XT umstellen. Aber das sind ca 200...Also vermutlich erst das "Alte" "runterreiten"...


----------



## lew187 (19. Februar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt im Zuge des 14 Tage rückgaberechts reklamiert - das geht dann wohl nicht mehr, und wenn durch deine Einwirkung aufkleber zerfleddern bekommst du von denen nix!
> Guck doch mal bei Canyon - die kleben alle schriftzüge auf - da ist es normal mit den abnutzungserscheinungen - verärgert sind da auch einige besitzer, aber ändern können sie das nicht.
> 
> wenn das cc keine nachteile hätte, glaubst du dann einer würde sich das race kaufen?



cc sieht der rahmen sch eiße aus, und das auge fährt schließlich mit!


----------



## Booker77 (19. Februar 2008)

Hab mein soeben eingetroffenes Race besichtigt und Probe gefahren und werde es morgen abholen. Im Moment werden die Bikes mit Truvativ Kurbelgarnitur ausgeliefert, da es immer noch Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Shimano gibt. Ich weiß nicht ob mir das so recht gefällt. Ich habe von Truvativ keine Ahnung, taugt die Kurbel was?


----------



## lew187 (19. Februar 2008)

Welche ist das genau? Truvativ ist ja sram, sollte doch auch top sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

ber frag doch mal deinen Händler was ne XT an Aufpreis kostet =)


----------



## powerbar__ (19. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich morgen wieder gesund bin, hol ich auch mein Race ab... wohl auch mit Truvativ-Kurbel, hab aber auch keine Ahnung, welche es ist.


----------



## Booker77 (19. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß ist es die Truvativ Firex. Und ich wollte ja eigentlich alles gleich umrüsten lassen auf XT, Kurbelgarnitur, Shifter, Umwerfer.. der Händler hat mir aber gesagt er kommt im Moment selbst nicht an Shimano Teile und er hat auch nichts da, hat mich schon etwas geärgert. Naja, muss wohl vorerst auch so gehen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. Februar 2008)

drehen wird sich die Kurbel wohl

leider ist sie nur schwarz und eine ecke schwerer als die Shimano, könntest du da was am Preis machen deswegen?


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Februar 2008)

Booker77 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist es die Truvativ Firex. Und ich wollte ja eigentlich alles gleich umrüsten lassen auf XT, Kurbelgarnitur, Shifter, Umwerfer.. der Händler hat mir aber gesagt er kommt im Moment selbst nicht an Shimano Teile und er hat auch nichts da, hat mich schon etwas geärgert. Naja, muss wohl vorerst auch so gehen.



Weißt du was du für ne Firex im Handel bezahlst - da könntest du dich glücklich schätzen!


----------



## powerbar__ (19. Februar 2008)

Hoffentlich in der schwarzen (08?) Version, das passt besser zum schwarzen Race


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. Februar 2008)

sorry verwechselt, die Firex ist besser als die originale die dran sein sollte.


----------



## sbstn (19. Februar 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall okay.
> Ich finde so etwas ist immer schwer zu sagen welche Größe jemand nehmen soll. Ich fahre nen 22er. Bin allerdings auch etwas über 2m groß, da war die Wahl einfach.
> Ich kann Dir nur raten auszuprobieren. Die Rahmen sind bei allen LTD-Modellen gleich. Als einfach mal auf ein 20er und ein 22er setzen und gucke wie es einem gefällt. Wenn Du nur einen zur Auswahl hast und damit zurecht kommst hast Du ja auch ein Ergebnis.



Bin heute ein 22er Attention und ein 20er LTD Pro gefahren. Entscheide mich deshalb für den größeren Rahmen. War für mich angenehmer zu fahren, einen kürzeren Vorbau kann ich ja jederzeit noch draufmachen.

edit: hab gerade einen Anruf bekommen das Cube bzw. der Großhändler noch eins da hat => meins


----------



## Booker77 (19. Februar 2008)

Ja, die Kurbel ist matt-schwarz und passt eigentlich sehr gut zum Rad, deshalb ist es auch nicht ganz so wild. Wird sich ja zeigen wie sie sich bewährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. Februar 2008)

Mal am Rand gefragt: Was habt ihr gegen LX? Alle wollen auf XT aufrüsten, dadei ist die LX Kurbel technisch mit der XT auf einen Niveau, sind nur etwas andere Materialien eingesetzt was die LX etwa 40g schwerer macht und das Design ist etwas anders, dafür ist sie knapp 30 Euronen günstiger? Bin mit meiner LX hoch zufrieden, hab auch schon die XT(2007) gefahren, hat ein bekannter am seinem MTB, da war absolut kein unterschied. Nur eine Frage


----------



## Booker77 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich fände die XT-Teile einfach optisch schöner an dem Rad. Ich glaub ich bin kein so großer Experte, dass ich Unterschiede beim Fahren merken würde und das Gewicht ist mir auch nicht so wichtig.

Für alle die noch ein schwarzes Race haben möchten, bei Radsport Lindemann in Porta Westfalica steht jetzt noch eins in 20"


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Februar 2008)

fr34k4d3113 schrieb:


> Bin heute ein 22er Attention und ein 20er LTD Pro gefahren. Entscheide mich deshalb für den größeren Rahmen. War für mich angenehmer zu fahren, einen kürzeren Vorbau kann ich ja jederzeit noch draufmachen.
> 
> edit: hab gerade einen Anruf bekommen das Cube bzw. der Großhändler noch eins da hat => meins


Die werden die 22er in schwarz wohl nicht los.  War bei meinem auch so.
 Fast ein Ansatzpunkt für Preisverhandlungen.  Und das bei Cube.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> cc sieht der rahmen sch eiße aus, und das auge fährt schließlich mit!




ein höchst qualifizierter Beitrag, top


----------



## breakdenzer (20. Februar 2008)

Der sieht nicht ******* aus - zumindest nicht neu =)


----------



## powerbar__ (20. Februar 2008)

Ole, es ist da 
Hab vom Händler noch gescheide Pedale (DMR V8, kosten 44) und nen Tacho (Sigma BC 906, 18, mehr Funktionen wollt ich gar nicht) umsonst mitdazu bekommen 

Und es fährt sich so geil, allerdings war ich nach 20 Minuten schon so platt, man merkt halt, das ich gestern total krank war, und heute eigentlich auch noch...

Morgen gibts wohl mal nen bissl mehr Tour, und Fotos... jetzt erstmal eins mit der Handycam.





Und ja, es ist die Truvativ FireX als Kurbel drauf!

So, doch heute schon mit der mittelguten Digicam nen Foto gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbstn (20. Februar 2008)

Hübsch  Meins soll evtl. auch bis zum Wochenende da sein. Freu mich schon 
Welche Rahmengröße hast du bei welcher Körpergröße?

Ist die Kurbel diese? Da wird sie ja nicht gerade gelobt.


----------



## powerbar__ (20. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 1.97m groß, und hab nen 22"...

Ja, die Kurbel ist die FireX... stimmt, da wird kommt sie nicht gut weg. Mal gugn.
Angeblich aber zumindest besser als die Deore, die vorher ausgeliefert worden sind?

Egal, zumindest ist sie schwarz


----------



## Schelle (20. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Und es fährt sich so geil, allerdings war ich nach 20 Minuten schon so platt, man merkt halt, das ich gestern total krank war, und heute eigentlich auch noch...
> 
> Morgen gibts wohl mal nen bissl mehr Tour, und Fotos...



Kurier Dich erst richtig aus, sonst liegst Du erst richtig flach!
Ansonsten: Ist ein schönes Bike, selbst mit der schwarzen Kurbel


----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Februar 2008)

hat hier jemand das Race in 18", würde gerne mal ein Bild davon sehen...


----------



## Musicman (20. Februar 2008)

Team in 18" oder muss es unbedingt Blau Weiss sein?


----------



## Booker77 (20. Februar 2008)

Hier mein Race in 18", gerade heute abgeholt und vom ersten Ausflug leider schon etwas dreckig.


----------



## Uniracer (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, sorry wenn ich hier so reinstoße, aber ich möchte mich mal eben als Neuling in diesem schon länger laufenden Forum, LTD Race vorstellen. Ich verfolge den Thread schon eine ganze Zeit und habe nun auch eine Entscheidung getroffen die da heißt:das alte BULLS raus, das neue CUBE rein. Ich hoffe die vielen Beiträge von euch enttäuschen mich nicht in meiner Kaufentscheidung, es wird übrigens ein 20 Zoll, in Blau/Weiß. Wenn alles klappt, liefert bikxs.com noch diese Woche, bin mal gespannt?


----------



## lew187 (20. Februar 2008)

na ist doch top... kriegste glaub ich sogar ne fette uhr gratis dazu! wenn das kein schnäppchen ist! Viel spass damit.


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr Racer *g*,
habe zwar selber kein Race, habe aber gehört, dass "es für das Race einen Lieferstop bis auf unbestimmte Zeit gibt"... mehr kann ich dazu auch net sagen, vll weiß ja hier jemand mehr.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ole, es ist da


Sehr schön! Dann bin ich nicht mehr der einzige mit nem 22er hier, wenn ich nicht irre. Sieht doch auch als großer Rahmen noch super aus. Andere großen Rahmen wirken oft unproportional. Aber der ist top! Viel Spaß damit! -Du wirst ihn haben!! 



Uniracer schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread schon eine ganze Zeit und habe nun auch eine Entscheidung getroffen die da heißt:das alte BULLS raus, das neue CUBE rein.


 Gute Entscheidung! Ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (20. Februar 2008)

Booker77 schrieb:


> Hier mein Race in 18", gerade heute abgeholt und vom ersten Ausflug leider schon etwas dreckig.









da sieht man ja schon einen deutlichen Unterschied an der Geometrie, das Race wirkt kleiner...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. Februar 2008)

Das kann am anderen Blickwinkel Deiner Aufnahme liegen. Die Unterschiede dürfen nicht sehr groß sein.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (21. Februar 2008)

2 cm ist der Unterschied in der Länge des Steuerrohrs..


----------



## Schelle (21. Februar 2008)

...dafür ist beim Race das Oberrohr länger...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (21. Februar 2008)

so, war heute mal in einem Bikeladen vor Ort und hab mich nun doch fÃ¼r ein Race entschieden. Bekomme es fÃ¼r 990 â¬. Mit XT Kurbeln wÃ¼rde es 1040 â¬ kosten und ich mÃ¼sste nochmal 22 â¬ Porto zahlen. Werde dann erstmal die Deore Kurbeln fahren und runterreiten und dann im nÃ¤chsten Jahr auf XT Kurbeln umrÃ¼sten, was meint ihr?


----------



## Schelle (21. Februar 2008)

Schau dir noch mal Post #817  an. Selbst 990 sind meines Erachtens nicht zu viel.
Auch die Kurbeln wurden hier schon mal angesprochen...
Fazit: Kaufen und wenn die Kurbeln runter sind bzw. Du unbedingt XT haben möchtest - wechseln.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (21. Februar 2008)

ja, muss bis morgen warten...mein CC Modell steht im Laden in Bonn und muss zum Versand gebracht werden, hoffe die bekommen das morgen auf die Reihe, dann können die das Race fertig machen...


----------



## Schelle (21. Februar 2008)

Alles wird gut!


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

Der EA30 vom ltd race ist ein 31.8mm Lenker, oder? Weil auf der easton hp steht 25.4 aber ich hab grad nachgemessen... was stimmt denn nun?
Und wie lang ist der? Wo muss ich da messen? Also wenn ich jetzt den Easton gegen einen Thomson tauschen möchte.. welcher wäre dann richtig?

X4  	1-1/8 x 10° x 130 x 31.8

oder

X4 	1-1/8 x 0° x 130 x 31.8


Eine gewisse Krümmung hat der Easton ja auch ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (22. Februar 2008)

Japp - ist ein 31.8 er. Ob du ne Krümmung willst oder nicht musst du entscheiden - ohne wirds halt noch flacher (Sitzposition).


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

Hat der easton vom race ne krümmung? Wenn ja wieviel Grad?
edit; wieso kann ich mein Beitrag oben nicht ändern wtf? Ich hab mich bischen schlecht ausgedrückt, zum einen meine ich den lenker und zum anderen den vorbau. Also wie lang ist der vorbau vom race? und wieviel grad hat der...? Das mitm lenker ist nun klar.. 31.8


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Februar 2008)

Lang ist der Vorbau 120mm - Winkel ??? Hab ja auch umgebaut - kein Plan...


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

Danke, ich hab gestern nämlich gemessen und war mir nicht sicher und sonst findet man ja keine infos! Aber 120mm ist schon das längste beim ea30, hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Der Winkel müsste 6 Grad sein... also 10 Grad wäre dann auch ok oder? Gar keine Erhöhung ist wohl auch gut.
Brauch man beim anderen Vorbau eine andere Kappe oder so? Oder kann ich den 1:1 austauschen?


----------



## CopyMaster (22. Februar 2008)

Was meinst du denn mit Kappe?


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

na das teil was auf den Vorbau kommt, kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (22. Februar 2008)

Hmm also es gibt die Steuersatzkappe (oben auf dem Gabelschaft), die gehört zum Steuersatz. Die hat mit dem Vorbau aber nichts zu tun, ausser ihn bei der Montage festzuklemmen. Oder meinst du den vorderen Teil vom Vorbau, mit dem der Lenker geklemmt wird? Der ist natürlich beim neuen Vorbau mit dabei.


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich meine sowas:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Vorbauten/MTB+Kleinteile/Litecap+Ahead-Kappe
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Vorbauten/MTB+Kleinteile/Abschlussdeckel+Vorbau

Damit wird doch der Vorbau festgeschraubt oder nicht?


----------



## CopyMaster (22. Februar 2008)

Das ist die genannte Steuersatzkappe. In der Regel geht da eine Schraube durch, die in eine sogenannte Kralle, die im Gabelschaft klemmt, geschraubt ist.

Der Vorbau wird am Gabelschaft festgeschraubt. Die Kappe ist nur dazu da, das Stuersatzspiel einzustellen. Dazu zieht man die Schraube in der Kappe gerade so fest an, dass die Gabel im Steuersatz fest sitzt, aber der Lenker sich noch flüssig drehen lässt. Dann wird der Vorbau festgezogen und hält ab sofort die Gabel fest.


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

genau, aber da brauch man sich dann nichts weiter zu kaufen, oder? Also der Vorbau würde sich direkt tauschen lassen?


----------



## CopyMaster (22. Februar 2008)

Wenn du den Vorbau wechseln willst, brauchst du:
1x neuer Vorbau

Fertig ist die Einkaufsliste...


----------



## lew187 (22. Februar 2008)

Das wollte ich nur wissen


----------



## powerbar__ (22. Februar 2008)

So, Frage: (Ja, ich weiß das es dafür nen extra Thread gibt)
Wie schwer isn euer Race?

Mein 22" in schwarz wiegt 12.5 Kilo ohne Pedale (aber mit Tacho  )... das ist ein Kilo mehr als auf der HP angegeben.
Macht die Rahmengröße so viel aus?


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> So, Frage: (Ja, ich weiß das es dafür nen extra Thread gibt)
> Wie schwer isn euer Race?
> 
> Mein 22" in schwarz wiegt 12.5 Kilo ohne Pedale (aber mit Tacho  )... das ist ein Kilo mehr als auf der HP angegeben.
> Macht die Rahmengröße so viel aus?



ja


----------



## Hjoerch (22. Februar 2008)

nein!


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Februar 2008)

Hjoerch schrieb:


> nein!



Warum?
Die messen doch bestimmt ein 16" und das ist schon ein enormer Material Unterschied zum 22" da ist bis zu nem Kilo drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (23. Februar 2008)

Ein Kilo wär ein bischen arg. Schau doch mal, was ein Rahmen insgesamt wiegt.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Februar 2008)

Ein Kilogramm bei ein bißchen mehr Rohr ist etwas viel. Der Rest bleibt ja gleich.

Ich meins auch gerade mal gewogen. Ich komme bei meinem schwarzen 22er mit Pedalen auf 12,58 kg, abzüglich dem Gewicht der Pedale (nach Händlerangabe) komme ich auf 12,17 kg. Wenn ich jetzt noch die Schwankungen der Waagen mit einbeziehe und bedenke, dass ich einen anderen Vorbau habe, komme ich auf etwa deinen Wert. 
Find ich schon etwas happig den Unterschied zur Angabe von Cube, auch wenn es mir bisher nicht als zu schwer aufgefallen ist.


----------



## powerbar__ (23. Februar 2008)

@Stoppelhüpfer... gut, 400 Gramm "Messungenauigkeit" zwischen unsren beiden könnte schon sein, ich habs wie geschrieben "nur" mit der Personenwaage gemessen, leider nix besseres da.

Oder ist dein neuer Vorbau 400gr leichter  ?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> @Stoppelhüpfer... gut, 400 Gramm "Messungenauigkeit" zwischen unsren beiden könnte schon sein, ich habs wie geschrieben "nur" mit der Personenwaage gemessen, leider nix besseres da.
> 
> Oder ist dein neuer Vorbau 400gr leichter  ?



Ich hab auch nur ne Personenwaage zur Verfügung. Tendenziell müsste mein Vorbau sogar noch schwerer sein, weil er ist 1 cm länger.


----------



## lew187 (23. Februar 2008)

Von wo bis wo misst man die Länge des Vorbaus??
Warum hat das race einen 120er? Wenn man jetzt einen 120er mit 10 Grad erhöhung nimmt, sitzt man dann deutlich anders, oder macht das keinen großen unterschied? Oder müsste man dann sogar einen 110er nehmen?...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Von wo bis wo misst man die Länge des Vorbaus??


Mitte Gabelschaft bis Mitte Lenker.


lew187 schrieb:


> Warum hat das race einen 120er?


Weil irgend jemand bei Cube meinte dass dieses Maß für den Durchschnittsbiker die angenehmste Sitzposition erzeugt.


lew187 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt einen 120er mit 10 Grad erhöhung nimmt, sitzt man dann deutlich anders, oder macht das keinen großen unterschied? Oder müsste man dann sogar einen 110er nehmen?...


Ich weiß leider nicht, wie viel Steigung der Easton EA30 Vorbau hat. Von daher kann ich Dir über nicht verraten ob Du es merkst, oder nicht.
Aber mit einem steileren Vorbau sitzt Du aufrechter, da der Lenker ja höher und etwas näher zu dir ran kommt. Wenn dann nen 110er nimmst kommt solltest Du noch etwas aufrechter sitzen, solange es ein kleiner Winkel ist. Der Lenker kommt wahrscheinlich kaum viel höher, da der Vorbau ja kürzer ist, aber er kommt näher zu Dir ran.


----------



## lew187 (23. Februar 2008)

Also wäre ein 120er mit 10 Grad schon am sinnvollsten, ja?
Bischen höher wäre kein Problem.. sitze lieber etwas aufrechter.

Der Easton Vorbau müsste 6 Grad haben... laut easton hp.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Februar 2008)

Wenn der jetztige 6° hat, dann wäre ein gleich langer aber steilerer einen Möglichkeit eine aufrechtere Sitzposition zu erreichen.


> Bischen höher wäre kein Problem..


Jetzt verwirrst Du mich etwas.  Es geht Dir gar nicht in erster Linie darum, dass der Lenker höher kommt? 
Was willst Du denn erreichen durch einen anderen Vorbau?


----------



## powerbar__ (23. Februar 2008)

Mehr Bilder im Bilder-Thread...



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Februar 2008)

Ein wirklich sehr schönes Foto. Sowohl vom Motiv, also auch von der Aufnahme an sich her.


----------



## Booker77 (23. Februar 2008)

Schönes Foto, aber wie schaffst du es, dass dein Bike nach einer Fahrt drch den Wald noch immer aussieht wie aus dem Laden? Meins ist heute total dreckig geworden.


----------



## Headshooter (23. Februar 2008)

cooles foto 
aber für meinen geschmack viel zu sauber. ich würde dir empfelen, mal richtig durch den dreck zu fahren


----------



## lew187 (23. Februar 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Wenn der jetztige 6° hat, dann wäre ein gleich langer aber steilerer einen Möglichkeit eine aufrechtere Sitzposition zu erreichen.
> 
> Jetzt verwirrst Du mich etwas.  Es geht Dir gar nicht in erster Linie darum, dass der Lenker höher kommt?
> Was willst Du denn erreichen durch einen anderen Vorbau?



Laut hp hat der 6 Grad....

Also mir gehts nicht unbedingt darum das der Lenker höher kommt.. viel mehr um das design   Also ein thomson X4 in 120mm und 10 Grad muss doch einfach hammermäßig passen. Und den gibts nur in 0 Grad oder 10... also 0 kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage. Aber da ich eh tourenmäßiger fahre, kommt mir eine aufrechtere Sitzposition gelegen und wird sicher auch was bringen.


@ Bild
Schön, so muss ein bike auch aussehen. Aber selbst wenns dreckig wäre würd man den Dreck nicht so sehen... da kann man das blau/weiße viel besser mit in szene setzen


----------



## Headshooter (23. Februar 2008)

der vorbau sieht ja schÃ¶n und gut aus... aber bist du echt dazu bereit 120â¬ fÃ¼r das ding zu zahlen also ich finde das ein bisschen sehr teuer fÃ¼r einen vorbau der ganauso lang ist und nur 4Â° unterschied hat.
mir wÃ¤ren das keine 120â¬ wert.
da wÃ¼rde ich lieber in irgentwelche xt komponenten inwestieren.


----------



## k-nipser (23. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ... aber bist du echt dazu bereit 120 für das ding zu zahlen also ich finde das ein bisschen sehr teuer für einen vorbau der ganauso lang ist und nur 4° unterschied hat.
> mir wären das keine 120 wert...



Hi - ich habe meinen Vorbau hier bestellt!   ... sehr schnelle Lieferung,
lief alles echt bestens - und der Preis ist super stark!!  

Thomson Elite X4


Grüsse Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (23. Februar 2008)

Brauche aber 120mm (12cm) mit 10 Grad. Gibts da leider nicht...


Also bei bike-components.de kostet der Vorbau 119 Euro 
Warum nicht? Sieht top aus, top qualität... viele Jahre weiterverwendbar und ich kann den easton vorbau an mein altes cube bauen und es damit upgraden...

Gleiches mit der Sattelstütze... easton raus.. thomson rein.

Hatte auch erst an den vorbau gedacht:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...78;page=1;ID=26cf895244ec2c4a1d106254ef9b3fa9
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...78;page=1;ID=26cf895244ec2c4a1d106254ef9b3fa9

Aber irgendwie... zu verspielt.

http://www.lhthomson.com/gallery/X4_frontQ_1280.jpg


----------



## k-nipser (23. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gleiches mit der Sattelstütze... easton raus.. thomson rein.
> 
> ...



Hi - bekommst ja hier auch günstig!  

Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 31,6mm, 367mm

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## lew187 (23. Februar 2008)

warum ist der da so billig...? das muss man sich ja schon mal fragen dürfen.


----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Wieso kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr editieren? 
Ich habe gerade ein Problem festgestellt. Wenn ich im allerletzten Gang bin.. also auf dem großen Kettenblatt und hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzen und ich dann wieder einen Gang zurückschalte passiert NICHTS. Schalte ich einen weiter zurück, springt erst dann die kätte aufs nächste Ritzel. Das ist bei jedem Kettenblatt so.

Was bedeutet das und wie lässt es sich beheben?


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

du hast einfach die schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt. das heißt dein schaltwerk läuft zu stark nach außen, aslo zum kleinsten ritzel hin. ist an sich kein großes problem. einfach mit einem schraubenzieher hinten am schaltwerk die schrauben richtig einstellen und fertig.
wie das geht ist hier sehr gut beschrieben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkGBajG4TPc


----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt an der kleinen schraube hinten gedreht die etwas rausguckte. Hat aber nix gebracht. Ist eher noch schlechter geworden.
Das komische ist ja auch das ich die kette trotzdem auf alle Ritzel bekomme. Ich habe einfach einen Gang zu viel.

Wo kann ich noch drann drehen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)

lew haste das mit der bremse schon hin gekommen? Ansonsten stell ich mal nen Bild rein mit den Schrauben die ich meine.


----------



## CopyMaster (24. Februar 2008)

Also wenn du nicht gerade eine 8-fach Kassette hast, wird wohl schon bei irgendeinem Schritt ein Gang übersprungen werden. 10-fach gibts bei MTB nämlich nicht.


----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die gleiche Kassette wie alle andern hier auch vom Race. Ganz normale LX 9-fach. 9 Ritzel.

Ich hab hinten am Schaltwerk die 3 Schrauben in verschiedenen Variationen gedreht und eingestellt, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin das ich vom letzten Gang einwandfrei jeden runterschalten kann. Entweder springt er nicht vom ersten zum 2ten Ritzen bei einer Schaltung nach unten, oder er springt direkt vom letzten Ritzel runter.. also die Kette fliegt ab wenn ich zu weit drehe und dann hochschalte.
Muss ich vorne bei der Kurbel auch die Schrauben drehen? Oder muss ich noch was an dem Zug mit einem Imbusschlüssel drehen??

Bei meinem alten ltd kann ich die letzten 9 gänge ruck zuck schalten, butterweich. Das muss doch mit dem race auch möglich sein!


@ Dortmunder
Also im moment gehts. Hab das Rad nochmal etwas anders eingespannt und 20 mal gebremmst... so lass ich es erstmal. Bild kann ich nachher trotzdem mal reinstellen... dann kannst du mir ja sagen welche Schrauben du meinst.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

@lew:
bist du schon mal hingeflogen mit dem rad? kann ja sein, dass sich da was verbogen hat.
bei mir war das nämlich der fall nachdem ich ein salto gemacht habe und danach geflogen bin 
naja... hab dann einfach das schaltwerk wieder grob in die ursprungsposition gebogen und dann mit den schrauben das feintuning gemacht. jetzt funktionierts wieder 1a 

hast du dir denn mal das video angeguckt, weil dann müsstest du eigentlich an den richtigen schrauben gedreht haben.

naja... oder du stellst mal ein foto von dem schaltwerk rein. am besten fotogafirst du es von hinten, da wo die schrauben sind.

mfg headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

So nun geht irgendwie nichts mehr. Ich hab vorne am Lenker an der Schaltung links am Rädchen gedreht und nun geht die Kette nicht mehr vom kleinsten Blatt aufs mittlere. Irgendwas passt jetzt nicht mehr. Passt vorne und hinten nicht mehr  Muss ich nun irgendwie wieder ausgebügelt bekommen!

Und nein, bin bisher nicht hingeflogen.

Mache nachher mal Fotos.


----------



## john71 (24. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> cooles foto
> aber für meinen geschmack viel zu sauber. ich würde dir empfelen, mal richtig durch den dreck zu fahren



Habe ich mit meinem gemacht... war die erste Fahrt!

Das Teil fährt sich saugut!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Bild reinkriege?

Danke @Headshooter


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

einfach bei deimen fotoalbum reinstellen und dann den link also die url in deiner nachricht einfügen.


----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Warum eiert mein Hinterrad etwas hoch und runter? Erkenne ich daran wenn ich es per Hand drehe... die Bremsscheibe geht auch etwa mit hoch/runter.

Und: Wenn ich das Fahrrad mit beiden Rädern auf dem Boden habe und einmal schwung nehme und sich beide Räder drehen und ich es dann hochhalte, dann kommt das Hinterrad eher zu stehen (kein Scheiben schleifen!) als das Vorderrad. Woran liegt das? Interssiert mich mal.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

@john:
du gefällst mir 
genau so soll ein richtiges moutainbike aussehen.
und dann noch schön xt... top
jetzt nur noch blau weiß dann wär es perfekt


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

entweder du hast verschieden lange speichen, deine nabe ist kaputt, also schief, du hast das rad schief eingespannt oder was ich am ehsten vermuten würde ist, dass du den mantel ungleichmäßig drauf hast und daduch das ganze rad in unwucht gerät. lass am besten mal die luft raus und achte beim langsamen aufpumpen darauf, das der mantel überall gleichmäßig sitzt.


----------



## john71 (24. Februar 2008)

Ist das Messemodell, das gibt es nur in Schwarz!

Mir gefällt's jedenfalls super.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

ja das hab ich schon gesehen 
aber wär ich weiß blau trotzdem schöner. also finde ich. ich hab ja auch eins. aber die hauptsache ist, dass es dir gefällt.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> entweder du hast verschieden lange speichen, deine nabe ist kaputt, also schief, du hast das rad schief eingespannt oder was ich am ehsten vermuten würde ist, dass du den mantel ungleichmäßig drauf hast und daduch das ganze rad in unwucht gerät. lass am besten mal die luft raus und achte beim langsamen aufpumpen darauf, das der mantel überall gleichmäßig sitzt.



jupp alles Gründe für ein eierndes Hinterrad.

Mein Tip beim Mantel aufziehen: Wenn Schlauch und Mantel auf der Felge sitzten, noch bevor man pumpt, ganz wichtig: mit Spüli oder Flüssigseife und feuchtem Schwam Felge innen und Mantel aussen schön einschmieren, dann flutscht der Mantel richtig schön auf die Felge, dann ein bißchen Luft auf pumpen und den Mantel einmal auf der Felge hin und her drücken, dann den max Druck drauf (4 Bar min) damit sich der Mantel richtig auf die Felge drückt, dann auf gewünschten Druck reduzieren, sauberer kann man kein Reifen aufziehen.

Werd hat eigentlich schon alles den Federweg an der Reba jetzt geändert? Hab letzens (ca 2 Wochen) beim neu einstellen und messen des Federwegs und Luftdruck in der Feder festgestellt das ich 115mm Federweg habe. Als ich die Spacer kontrolliert habe merkte ich das es stimmen muss, sind zusammen 3cm. Was haben die anderen an gemessenem Federweg?







Aber selbst mit 115mm Federweg gehen 14% bergauf ohne Probs , hab auch schon steilere Hänge damit bezwungen da stand die Prozentzahl aber nicht bei.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)

Hab nochmal nen Link für alle Hobbyschrauber und die die es werden wollen:

Link

Mfg


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

hast du da jetzt zwei spacer liegen oder ist der eine 3cm lang?
weil ich hab hier ja auch zwei liegen. die sind jeweils 1,5cm lang.
sind auf beiden seiten welche drin?
kannst du auch mal fotos reinstellen wo man den federweg im verhältnis zum rad gut sieht?
danke schon mal


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)

ne ich hab auch 2 Spacer hier liegen von jeweils 1,5 mm






Ist das aktuellste von heute mittag

kann aber auch noch ein anderes machen


----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> entweder du hast verschieden lange speichen, deine nabe ist kaputt, also schief, du hast das rad schief eingespannt oder was ich am ehsten vermuten würde ist, dass du den mantel ungleichmäßig drauf hast und daduch das ganze rad in unwucht gerät. lass am besten mal die luft raus und achte beim langsamen aufpumpen darauf, das der mantel überall gleichmäßig sitzt.



Hab den Reifen mit Schwealbe Easy Fit aufgezogen, der sitzt gut. Aber hab grad nochmal die luft rausgelassen und auch dann eiert das Rad etwas, aber nur hoch und runter. Ich sehe das halt an der Bremsscheibe wie die hoch und runter geht. An der Nabe sehe ich es nicht.. oder nicht deutlich genug. Hab bestimmt nicht verschieden lange Speichen. So dämlich ist cube sicher nicht 

Kann ich die Nabe selber aufschrauben und nochmal zuschrauben? Oder wie kann ich das machen? Ansonsten müsste ich das Hinterrad einschicken wenn ich es selber nicht hinbekomm.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

zwei stücke mit jeweils 1,5cm hab ich auch. aber eigentlich sollte bei mir die federung noch 85mm haben. kann das im moment aber nicht messen, da die luft raus ist. pumpe kommt bald 
naja... auf dem bild sieht man jetzt nicht wirklich gut den unterschied.
wär schön wenn du noch eins reinstellen könntest. ich guck doch so gerne fotos


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)

Kann ich die Nabe selber aufschrauben und nochmal zuschrauben? Oder wie kann ich das machen? Ansonsten müsste ich das Hinterrad einschicken wenn ich es selber nicht hinbekomm.[/QUOTE]

hier steht wie man die Nabe demontiert und montiert sollte dir etwas helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Nee , mach ich doch nicht, ist mir zu kompliziert. Ich schicke das hinterrad dann ein... also mal sehen was der shop sagt. Wobei vermute das ich auch so fahren kann, da würde sicher auch nix passieren. Wenn ich das Fahrrad hinten hochhebe und an der Kurbel drehe und sich das Hinterrad schnell dreht, dann kann ich auch erkennen das sich die Kassette etwas nach links und rechts beweget, also die eiert auch mit.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

jo...  du kannst die achse mal rausholen und gucken ob da irgentwelche unebenheiten sind oder etwas anderes.
es kann auch am schnellspanner liegen, dass der nicht richtig zupackt und daher alles wackelt oder du hast ihn nicht richtig festgezogen. aber vorsicht! nur handfest nicht voll ranknallen, dann machst du alles nur noch schlimmer.
was natürlich auch sein kann ist, dass deine bremscheibe einfach rich ganz rund ist. kommt auch manchmal vor und ist nicht weiter schlimm. oder sie ist nich ganz gerade drauf geschraubt, was ich aber ausschließen würde.
wie groß ist denn der höhenunterschied deiner bremsscheibe?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)




----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Soll ich die scheibe messen?!

Am schnellspanner liegts auch nicht... egal ob ganz fest oder nur leicht fest... immer das gleiche. Normal sollte der Reifen auch aber auch ordentlich laufen... ich schließe den Reifen aus. Der ist nicht schuld. Muss morgen bei licht nochmal genau nachgucken. Aber wieso eiert die kassette mit?


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

das ist ja sogar mehr als 115mm!!! oder teusche ich mich da.
wusstest du das anfangs selber nicht oder hast du das extra gemacht?
also mit 115 kann man auch gut fahren oder wie?
aber ich denke ich werde erstmal auf 100mm traveln.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Februar 2008)

ja, bitte vermess doch mal die scheibe. vielleicht kommt dabei was raus.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Februar 2008)

Da fehlte jetzt noch der negativdruck, dann sind es genau 115mm

gewollt war das nicht, hatte eigentlich auch auf 100mm abgezielt, aber mein Zweiradmechaniker hat wohl aus Enthusiasmus beide Spacer raus genommen.

Fahren kann man die 115mm ja, fahr im moment ca 3cm Sag, ist halt recht aufrechte Sitzposition jetzt. Muss mal überlegen ob ich einen Spacer wieder reinmachen lasse.


----------



## lew187 (24. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ja, bitte vermess doch mal die scheibe. vielleicht kommt dabei was raus.



Keine chance... das ist alles so wellig und es gibt auch keinen vernünftigen ansatz zum messen.. wennschon würd es sich um 2 mm oder so handeln, so genau werd ich nicht messen können. Ich schick das Hinterrad weg und fertig, brauch ja nur ne neue nabe dran und die muss perfekt eingebaut werden.


----------



## powerbar__ (24. Februar 2008)

Das traveln lacht mich auch an... ich hab gelesen, die Garantie bleibt? Aber wie sieht das mim Rahmen aus, der ist doch nur bis 85mm Federweg zugelassen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich mir das denke wird ein Rahmen nur auf das Gewicht beschränkt welches er maximal im Stande ist zu tragen, die Angabe das der Federweg 85mm betragen soll bezieht sich wohl auf die Geometrie des Rahmens, da durch eine Veränderung des Federwegs sich der Lenkwinkel und der Sitzwinkel verändert. Und somit unter Umständen eine deutliche Veränderung im Fahrverhalten des Rades wahr zunehmen ist. Welche so nicht von Cube geplant bzw gewollt sein würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamil (25. Februar 2008)

ne, garantie geht auf jeden fall flöten-ist dann futsch !
rahmen werden nach belastung ausgelegt.das moment(M) das von der gabel wirkt ist größer da auch der hebelarm(L) größer wird (M = F * L ) und dafür ist nun mal das steuerrohr nicht optimal ausgelegt.braucht jetz aber keiner bedenken haben, alu hält einiges aus.
sollte dennoch was brechen, bringts im nachhinein auch nix den federweg wieder zu kürzen und dann den rahmen zu reklamieren, denn man kann es einigermaßen rekonstruieren welches moment gewirkt haben muss damit es bricht.

hab auch noch ne frage: hat jemand von euch die position der bremshebel mit den shifter vertauscht? weil mir kommts vor als wäre es dann evtl besser zu bremsen mit einem finger.
was meint ihr?

gruß


----------



## lew187 (25. Februar 2008)

Kann mal jemand sein hinterrad hochheben und per hand kurbeln? Bewegt sich die Kassette bei euch dann auch so leicht nach links und rechts? So ein bischen eierig?


----------



## Headshooter (25. Februar 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt überlegt, den federweg auf 115mm zu traveln und dann halt den negativdruck so einzustellen, dass ich meinen gewünschten federweg habe. sozusagen ein leicht veränderter u-turn 
das mit der garantie würde mich auch mal interessieren. werde mal versuchen mich was schlau zu machen.


----------



## Schelle (25. Februar 2008)

die Garantie ist weg. Schau mal hier


----------



## Headshooter (25. Februar 2008)

gut... aber bei der reba steht es ja zur option, den federweg zu erhöhen.
und ich habe gerade mal bei meinem händler angerufen, der meinte es ist kein problem, vorrausgesetzt der händler hat irgendein master-zeugs, also eine berechtigung dazu, das zu machen.


----------



## Schelle (25. Februar 2008)

Na gut, wenn Dir Dein Händler das OK gibt... Lass es Dir schriftlich geben. 1. Anlaufstelle bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen ist eh der Händler...



> aber bei der reba steht es ja zur option, den federweg zu erhöhen


Das spielt keine Rolle, angegeben sind 85mm und nicht 85-115mm.


----------



## Heinze (25. Februar 2008)

> ...Auch dürfen in Cube Bikes keine Doppelbrückenfedergabeln eingebaut werden.



Aha...

lächerlich oder?


----------



## Spaiky (25. Februar 2008)

john71 schrieb:


> Habe ich mit meinem gemacht... war die erste Fahrt!
> 
> Das Teil fährt sich saugut!
> 
> ...



darf ich fragen wie viel du bezahlt hast und ob der Rahmen double butted ist?

Im voraus besten Dank!

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## john71 (25. Februar 2008)

1099 EUR beim Händler um die Ecke, d.h. Einstellen und Erstinspektion umsonst.
Beim Zubehör (Pedale etc.) habe ich nochmals 50 EUR rausgeschlagen.
Die Preise im Internet schwanken zwischen 999 und 1199.

Ob der Rahmen "Double Butted" ist, kann ich leider nicht beantworten 

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Beschreibung weiter:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7322/cube_ltd_cc_messemodell_2008.html?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaiky (25. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Info.

Aber ist der Umwerfer nicht Shimano XT statt wie in deinem Link LX FD-M580?


----------



## john71 (25. Februar 2008)

Die Beschreibung müsste passen.
Der Umwerfer ist LX.


----------



## Spaiky (25. Februar 2008)

OK! Dann habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## lew187 (25. Februar 2008)

edit


----------



## Musicman (26. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Manche bekommen xt und manche lx. Ich habe auch xt bekommen.



LOL, hast du?


----------



## Spaiky (26. Februar 2008)

Sind 1099,- ein guter Preis für das Bike?
Oder wäre ein normales Race für 1099,- Listenpreis besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (26. Februar 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> Sind 1099,- ein guter Preis für das Bike?
> Oder wäre ein normales Race für 1099,- Listenpreis besser?



Hallo Spaiky - zur Entscheidung CC/Race lies dir bitte die letzten 5 Seiten durch, das Thema wurde audführlich diskutiert (Vor-/ Nachteile).
Gute Preise sind für beide Bikes unter 1000,- also ab 999 kannste beherzt zugreifen


----------



## Spaiky (26. Februar 2008)

Ups Ok vielen Dank für die Info.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch ist ein Wechsel des Umwerfers von LX auf XT 79,- Euro wert?
Merkt man da was von?


----------



## CopyMaster (26. Februar 2008)

Ein XT Umwerfer kostet zwischen 20 und 30 Euro.


----------



## Spaiky (26. Februar 2008)

@ CopyMaster
Vielen Dank für die Info.

@ All
Was würden denn LX oder XT Schalthebel für das CC Messebike kosten?
hat da jemand einen Betrag im Kopf?


----------



## breakdenzer (26. Februar 2008)

Schalthebel kosten auch nicht die Welt, jedoch wirste das beim HÃ¤ndler teuer bezahlen... Ich schÃ¤tze so um die 75 â¬ wirste beim HÃ¤ndler bezahlen.
Die Schalthebel XT bekommst du fÃ¼r ca. 60 â¬


----------



## lew187 (26. Februar 2008)

also bei meinem race waren xt schalthebel dabei.
Das liegt einfach daran das cube das verbaut was gerade da ist.. ist lx alle.. kommt xt drann. Anderen Grund gibts nicht.

Frage:
Haben die 18 und 20" Race bikes alle den gleichen Vorbau von der Länge her?
Wie würde sich mein Fahrverhalten ändern wenn ich einen 10mm kleineren Vorbau hätte?


----------



## breakdenzer (26. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> also bei meinem race waren xt schalthebel dabei.
> Das liegt einfach daran das cube das verbaut was gerade da ist.. ist lx alle.. kommt xt drann. Anderen Grund gibts nicht.
> 
> Frage:
> ...



10mm merkst du kaum - würde gleich den 100er nehmen, hab ich auch gemacht. 
Dadurch wird die Angelegenheit deutlich bequemer - du sitzt aufrechter auf dem Bike. Hinzu kommt es mir so vor als wäre das Handlingfeinfühliger / direkter...

Ich kanns nur empfehlen, vorallem wenn du zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen überlegt hast und den größeren genommen hast.


----------



## lew187 (26. Februar 2008)

ich sitze aber so aucg ganz gut jetzt. Bei meinem alten ltd in 18" habe ich einen 100er vorbau und dort sitze ich nicht so bequem wie auf dem race (20") obwohl ich zwischen den beiden Größen liege.

100er find ich zu klein. Ein 120er mit 10 Grad sollte was bringen. Sitzt man ja auch dann etwas gerader...

Dachte da an den Thomson X4.


----------



## Schelle (26. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> also bei meinem race waren xt schalthebel dabei.
> Das liegt einfach daran das cube das verbaut was gerade da ist.. ist lx alle.. kommt xt drann. Anderen Grund gibts nicht.


Bei mir sind es "nur" LX. Was sind eigentlich die funktionellen Unterschiede gegenüber XT?


----------



## lew187 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich meine das die XT schon dann schalten wenn man den Hebel drückt und nicht wie bei den lx erst beim loslassen. Abgesehen davon find ich schwarz schöner als grau 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob die Schalthebel Rapid RISE sind? Ist das dass gleiche wie rapid fire?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (26. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat sich eigentlich schon jemand die CUBE "Teamline" Bekleidung gekauft?
...Sie passt super zu dem weiß/blau des Race 2008

Guckst Du hier: http://www.bikx.de/teambekleidung-c-319_190.html

Habe ich mir eben bestellt.

Übrigens habe ich am letzten Wochenende meinen LX Umwerfer gegen einen XT ausgetauscht...  war das eine sch***  arbeit!
..Man(n) muss die ganze Kette abnehmen.
..vom Einstellen will ich gar nicht sprechen! 

Aber ER sieht verdammt geil aus!

..zusammen mit den XT Klickpedalen! 
Kann ich nur jedem raten, da das Fahrverhalten ein ganz anderes ist!
(Viel intensiver)

...und die 2 gramm Gewichtsersparnis des Umwerfers merkt man deutlich! 

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Musicman (26. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Ich meine das die XT schon dann schalten wenn man den Hebel drückt und nicht wie bei den lx erst beim loslassen. Abgesehen davon find ich schwarz schöner als grau


  Ne, is klar. Und meine Deore Hebel folgen wieder dem XT Schema?



lew187 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob die Schalthebel Rapid RISE sind? Ist das dass gleiche wie rapid fire?


LoL? Wie kommst du da denn drauf?


----------



## lew187 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich sag ja auch ich MEINE, nicht das ich es weiß. Kann also sein das ich mich irre. Wenns das nicht ist dann wohl preis und gewicht und entfernbare ganganzeige...


In dem Begleitheft (ZEG) was ich habe, steht was von normaler gangschaltung und rapidrise. Die lassen sich unterschiedlich einstellen. Zu was gehört jetzt rapid fire?


----------



## Headshooter (26. Februar 2008)

@rodahn:
hey... habe mir auch schon mal überlegt die race sachen zu holen. sehen echt geil aus.
würde mich auch freuen, dass du mal beschreibst, wenn du sie hast, wie die so verarbeitet sind und wie die sitzen. bin mir nämlich noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Musicman (26. Februar 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch ich MEINE, nicht das ich es weiß. Kann also sein das ich mich irre. Wenns das nicht ist dann wohl preis und gewicht und entfernbare ganganzeige...
> 
> 
> In dem Begleitheft (ZEG) was ich habe, steht was von normaler gangschaltung und rapidrise. Die lassen sich unterschiedlich einstellen. Zu was gehört jetzt rapid fire?



Google?

Rapid Fire -> Schalthebel

Rapid Rise -> Schaltwerk


----------



## rODAHn (26. Februar 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> @rodahn:
> hey... habe mir auch schon mal überlegt die race sachen zu holen. sehen echt geil aus.
> würde mich auch freuen, dass du mal beschreibst, wenn du sie hast, wie die so verarbeitet sind und wie die sitzen. bin mir nämlich noch nicht ganz sicher




Hey Headshooter,

ich hoffe, das die Sachen am Freitag da sind.
Dann gibts natürlich ausführliche Infos und Fotos..

...bestellt habe ich mir die Sachen aber "primär" damit nich immer meine Flöte unter dem harten Sattel leiden muss...  
...was nach einer 3 Stunden-Tour echt kein Geschenk ist!
...gehts Euch auch so?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. Februar 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...bestellt habe ich mir die Sachen aber "primär" damit nich immer meine Flöte unter dem harten Sattel leiden muss...
> ...was nach einer 3 Stunden-Tour echt kein Geschenk ist!
> ...gehts Euch auch so?


Harter Sattel? Der Standardsattel vom Race gleicht doch mehr einem Sofa. Ich hab da heute das erste Gewichtstuning betrieben. 
Ich hab den Originalsattel gegen den guten Flite von meinem alten Trek getauscht. 100g gespart und macht sich auch optisch ganz gut.


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hol mir auch nen anderen Sattel - der Wolf will es so....  

Wird wohl ein Selle Italia Gel
entweder SLK oder Thork


----------



## Linke_Klebe (27. Februar 2008)

so, h&s hat das nun geklärt, sie tauschen mir das Messemodell in ein Race um und es soll nächste Woche hier sein, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (27. Februar 2008)

das ist aber interessant das die ein race haben oder bekommen, bei den lieferproblemen.


----------



## Headshooter (27. Februar 2008)

die haben warscheinlich noch eins da


----------



## lew187 (27. Februar 2008)

Was hast du an deinem race so verändert? kannst mal aufzählen?


----------



## ssplit (28. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> so, h&s hat das nun geklärt, sie tauschen mir das Messemodell in ein Race um und es soll nächste Woche hier sein, bin mal gespannt...



Warum willst du das Messemodell in ein Race tauschen? 

Heute oder morgen kommt die Messemodelle in die Geschäft hier an, aber ich habe nicht entschieden, ob ich das Race oder Messemodell nehmen soll.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (28. Februar 2008)

das Race hat den besseren Rahmen und die Schriftzüge sind gelasert...hab mich auch bekehren lassen...


----------



## Spaiky (28. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> so, ich hab nochmal mit dem Herrn Geisler (sehr netter Verkäufer) telefoniert:
> er sagt, dass ALLE schwarzen Bikes von Cube (egal ob Race oder Messemodell) erst gepulvert werden und dann die Schriftzüge gelasert werden. Bei den fabigen Modellen werden die Rahmen gepulvert, dann werden sie gelasert und dann nochmal klarlack gepulvert...desweiteren sind die Rahmen, laut seiner Info, vom Race und vom Messemodell absolut identisch...Meinungen dazu?
> 
> Edith: wenn man aber mit dem Finger über die Schriftzüge geht, merkt man ganz deutlich Erhöhungen, bin nun total irritiert...



Wie ist dann dies hier zu verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (28. Februar 2008)

Les bitte die ganze Seite!


----------



## Spaiky (28. Februar 2008)

kamil schrieb:


> also der lieferstopp hat damit zu tun, dass shimano die kurbeln nicht liefern kann, da die wiederum probleme mit zulieferern haben.
> mir wurd im laden ein termin mitte mai vorgeschlagen mit truvativ kurbel in schwarz.da muss man ja fast so lang warten wie auf ein auto!
> deswegen hab ichs online bei mhw-bike-house.de bestellt. 1,5 wochen dann wars da.die geben auch gut rabatte
> 
> ich empfehle auch auf den besseren rahmen zu setzten (-in weiß )



Was hast du für das Race bei mhw bezahlt?


@ breakdenzer
hab ich gemacht also hat der Herr Geisler wohl Käse erzählt...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (28. Februar 2008)

ja, hat er...


----------



## kamil (28. Februar 2008)

@Spaiky : pn


----------



## thinclient (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Cube-Race Freunde,
bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Limited Race und neu in diesem Forum.

Bin wegen akuter Erkältung noch nicht dazu gekommen, mein neues Bike auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Werde dies demnächst tun und davon berichten.

Bis bald!

thinclient


----------



## breakdenzer (29. Februar 2008)

Die Gemeinde wächst


----------



## lew187 (29. Februar 2008)

Fotos pls


----------



## GroßeHoden (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mein Cube Race nun nach 3 Monatiger Wartezeit auch bekommen, bin richtig heiß auf das coole Bike!!!
Nun paar sachen die mir aufgefallen sind: Zum ersten, der Rahmen ist nicht wie im Katalog lackiert, der Schriftzug LIMITED RACE am Oberrohr ist zweizeilig nicht wie im Katalog einzeilig... ??? Versteh ich nicht ganz, find ich aber sehr gut und gelungen! Zum anderen ist eine XT Kurbel verbaut, die ja laut Katalog auch nicht dran ist! (gut, soll mich nicht weiter stören... ) Und dann wäre noch die Sache mit den Anbauteilen, bei mir sind FSA Parts verbaut, nicht wie im Katalog Easton. Is mir eingentlich auch egal, wollts nur mal erwähnt haben!

Naja nun stellen sich mir halt paar Fragen, das mit der Kurbel und den Anbauteilen ist mir eigentlich egal, bzw find ich gut. Nur die sache mit der Lackierung, da bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig...

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was sache ist!

Bilder werd ich am Wochenende mal einstellen...

Mfg G


----------



## lew187 (29. Februar 2008)

wo hast du denn bestellt? fsa und xt und so... das ist aber nicht üblich.
Mach mal fotos.

Und der schriftzug mus ganz einfach so aussehen wie hier:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LTD-RACE_id_20845_.htm#anker

Anders gibts doch nicht!


----------



## GroßeHoden (29. Februar 2008)

Habs bei meinem Händler um die Ecke gekauft, der hat aber dazu nichts gesagt, ich hab aber in dem moment nicht direkt danach gefragt. Also die Sache mit der XT-Kurbel ist ja kein Problem, ist ja nur höherwertiger... Bei den FSA Parts weiß ich nicht so genau! Achja, preislich hab ich glatt 1000 gezahlt!

Auf dem Foto von der Cube HP ist die Lackierung wie im Katalog. Aber meins ist anders Lackiert, wie gesagt, nicht in einer Zeile, sondern das LTD ist bei mir ausgeschrieben, nämlich LIMITED, und das Wort Race steht dann kleiner unter dem Limited...

Naja ich weiß nicht, ein Problem hab ich damit nicht! Ist jetz halt ein "Einzelstück"!

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (29. Februar 2008)

das klingt mal interessant. Müssen wir mal warten was die profis sagen 

Kannst du mal fotos machen? Von kurbel, fsa teile und so allgemein...


----------



## GroßeHoden (29. Februar 2008)

Ja werd ich die Tage mal machen, vielleicht schaff ichs noch heute abend oder so...

Bin ja mal gespannt was die Jungs dazu zu sagen haben!!!


----------



## breakdenzer (29. Februar 2008)

GroßeHoden schrieb:


> Ja werd ich die Tage mal machen, vielleicht schaff ichs noch heute abend oder so...
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt was die Jungs dazu zu sagen haben!!!



Ich glaub ohne Bilder kann da niemand was sagen!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Februar 2008)

FSA Komponenten, .... das hört sich nach Teilen vom letzten Jahr an, bei mir sind FSA Teile dran (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze) genaueres könnte ich aber erst sagen wenn ich sie sehe, XT Kurbel freu dich drüber und fertig

Wegen des Rahmens, diesen würde ich einfach mal vermessen und mit den Daten auf der Cube Webside vergleichen, wenns passt ist er wohl bloß falsch lackiert worden, Gewicht könnte auch noch Aufschluß geben.

Mfg


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. Februar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Wegen des Rahmens, diesen würde ich einfach mal vermessen und mit den Daten auf der Cube Webside vergleichen, wenns passt ist er wohl bloß falsch lackiert worden, Gewicht könnte auch noch Aufschluß geben.
> 
> Mfg


Vielleicht sollte man "falsch" durch "anders" ersetzen. Vielleicht werden die jetzt alle so ausgeliefert.
Ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. März 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man "falsch" durch "anders" ersetzen. Vielleicht werden die jetzt alle so ausgeliefert.
> Ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt.



hast recht "falsch" ist falsch artikuliert, meinte damit eigentlich auch mehr nicht so wie die anderen, bzw "anders" als es die Bilder im Netz zeigen.

Bin aber auch mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## breakdenzer (1. März 2008)

Ich glaub aber nicht, dass CUBE zu Beginn des Jahres die Rahmendesigns ändert, wenn ja müsste man mal einen Brief schreiben, dass man sich ja kein Midseason-Bike kaufen wollte als die 2008er rauskamen!
Kann meine Tour heute wohl vergessen, draußen fliegen sogar die Kühe weg!


----------



## lew187 (1. März 2008)

ich meine das schonmal gesehen zu haben das limited ausgeschrieben war, aber das find ich sowieso nicht so gut. LTD klingt fachlicher  2-zeilig fänd ich auch nicht so gut  Aber nun. Bilder.


----------



## rODAHn (2. März 2008)

was ist denn nun mit den Bildern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (2. März 2008)

mal ne frage:
wie viel druck habt ihr bei welchem gewicht in eurer gabel (psi)?


----------



## powerbar__ (2. März 2008)

Noch nicht das optimale: 145Psi (jeweils) bei 90kg.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. März 2008)

bei 115mm Federweg

ca 94kg

positiv Druck ca 130 psi

negativ Druck ca 145 psi


----------



## lew187 (3. März 2008)

Was ist denn jetzt mit den Bildern?


----------



## Headshooter (3. März 2008)

ich fahre bei 70kg +140psi und -130psi und ich finde das iwie immer noch zu weich.


----------



## kamil (3. März 2008)

braucht man da ne spezielle pumpe oder kann man die autoventilpumpe verwenden?
würde gerne eine tick weicher fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (3. März 2008)

also ich hab ne extra pumpe. mit der autoventilpumpe hab ich es noch nicht verucht. könnte man aber mal ausprobieren 
du kriegst mit der halt nicht so viel druck drauf.


----------



## kamil (3. März 2008)

stimmt ja, geht nur bis max 8 bar. würde dann bissl weich werden


----------



## Headshooter (3. März 2008)

8 bar  könnte aber reichen je nachdem wie schwer du bist.


----------



## kamil (3. März 2008)

66kg, reicht net ganz


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. März 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ich fahre bei 70kg +140psi und -130psi und ich finde das iwie immer noch zu weich.



naja theoretisch hast du ja noch etwas spielraum nach oben, aber dass dir die Gabel zuweich ist, ist schwierig nachzuvollziehen, finde meine Einstellungen schon fast zu hart, da ich noch nicht den gesamten Federweg nutze, dazu hab ich mal locker 20kg mehr auf den Rippen.

Was meinst du denn mit zu weich? Hast du jetzt schon den Federweg geändert oder fährst du noch die 85mm?


----------



## Headshooter (3. März 2008)

nene  ich fahre immer noch mit 85mm. mein händler ist diese woche leider nicht da.
ich vermute aber immer noch, dass zu wenig öl in der gabel ist und dadurch die ventile nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.
zudem macht es, wenn ich die gabel runter drücke und dann hochschnellen lasse, ein zischendes geräusch, was sicher nicht nur öl ist, sondern auch luft. ich weiß das ein leichtes rauschen normal ist, aber bei mir ist es richtig laut und das ist echt nich gut.


----------



## lew187 (4. März 2008)

@GroßeHoden

Die Bilder bitte!!! 

Und an alle anderen.. auch Bilder


----------



## breakdenzer (4. März 2008)

1000


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2008)

Angeber


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. März 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Angeber


Als Gründer dieses Threads steht ihm die Ehre des 1000. Beitrag zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (4. März 2008)

Seh ich auch so   War aber reiner Zufall...


----------



## Headshooter (4. März 2008)

MANNO ich wollte die 1000 schreiben  ...scherz...
glückwunsch   wir schaffen aber auch noch die 2000


----------



## breakdenzer (4. März 2008)

Mindestens


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2008)

oder knacken den "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Thread


----------



## breakdenzer (5. März 2008)

Das schaffen wir nur durch unangebrachtes off-topic gelaber  
Was gibts bei euch heute Mittag zu essen =)

Mal zurück zum Drahtesel: Hat jemand einen Gelsattel - wie ist den da die Bequemlichkeit - spürbar besser ?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (5. März 2008)

h&s bike ist echt ein lahmer Verein, man o man...


----------



## CopyMaster (5. März 2008)

Warum? Ich hab am Sonntag ne Bestellung rausgeschickt und gestern wars da. Kann man nix sagen.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (5. März 2008)

Bike oder anderer Kram?


----------



## Bericender (5. März 2008)

Ich hab bei H & S 4 Wochen auf mein Bike warten dürfen und dann leckt auch noch die Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (5. März 2008)

Nur Teile natürlich. Für ein ganzes Bike wärs schon arg schnell.


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte Euch mal von meinem neuen Projekt erzählen...

Weißer Vorbau UND Lenker von syncross

www.syncros.com

Sowie weiße Laufräder...

Das wird bestimmt der Hammer!

Lenker und Vorbau kommt noch diesen Monat dran.
Auf die Laufräder muss ich etwas sparen.

Fotos folgen natürlich!

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Schalthebel ausgetauscht? (XT oder XTR?)
...das wollte ich demnächst auch mal in Angriff nehmen. (Das LX Silver stört mich  )

Ist das schwierig?
...so ein "gefummel" wie mit dem XT Umwerfer brauche ich nicht so schnell wieder...

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Headshooter (5. März 2008)

sehn gar nicht schlecht aus 
dann bin ich mal auf die bilder gespannt.


----------



## lew187 (5. März 2008)

Wie ist es mit der Qualität? Weiße Laufräder fänd ich zwar zu übertrieben.
Aber warum nicht...


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2008)

Die Qualitat soll super sein!

...schon beim Preis merkt man das...

Der Standard "Easton E30" Vorbau kostet ca. 30 
..der syncros ca. 75 .

Gewichtsmäßig sind die Syncros Teile auch eine ganz andere Nummer. (Viel leichter)

...mehr kann ich aber auch noch nicht sagen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. März 2008)

mich würden die Putzarien abschrecken, mein Dad hatte mal ein weißen PKW und man sah jeden Fliegenschiß darauf wird wohl bei einem weißen Bike nicht viel anders sein. Also viel spaß beim putzen ich geh dann doch lieber biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (5. März 2008)

lass dir nichts einreden, auf meinem schwarzen LTD pro (darf ich hier überhaupt mitreden? ) sieht man auch jeden scheiss.
Mit den weissen Laufrädern wär das der absolute knaller, dann hier und da noch ein paar passend zum Rahmen blau eloxierte schräubchen und speichennippel ect!

gruß
Stefan


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2008)

So sehe ich das auch...

Und ob es wirklich einen Unterschied macht, nur den weißen Rahmen zu putzen...   und nicht noch die Laufräder bzw. Vorbau/Lenker...

Also wenn ich mein Bike putze, dann doch eh komplett.

Aber das mit den "blau eloxierten" Schräubchen bringt mich auf ganz andere Ideen...   sehr cool!

Ist hier sonst noch ein "Umbaukönig" ?

...oder seid Ihr alle glücklich mit der "Standardausstattung" ?
(Ist mir zu langweilig)

...außerdem macht doch das Teile aussuchen/bestellen/anschrauben mindestens so viel spaß wie das "durchdenwaldbrettern"...

Oder sehe das nur ich so?


----------



## powerbar__ (5. März 2008)

Nee, sehe ich auch so, bin ein alter Bastler. Aber ich will grade nicht mehr Geld für das Rad ausgeben. Eher für andre Dinge. Daher kocht das basteln bei mir erstmal auf Sparflamme.


----------



## kamil (5. März 2008)

ist bei mir auch so, bin schon voll heiß auf umbau angefangen mit den reifen von schwalbe mit den weißen rändern über weitere anbauteile in weiß.
allerdings bin ich student und muss bissl auf geld schaun nach der bike invest.


----------



## lew187 (5. März 2008)

zu viel weiß ist doch auch langweilig.
Ich hab weiße Lenkgergriffe, und mir einen schwarz glänzenden Lenker bestellt, das reicht schon. Dann noch Thomson Vorbau und alles passt.

Kann mir das noch gar nicht so vorstellen wie es mit weißen Laufrädern aussieht, aber ich glaub das wird man evt schnell bereuen. Nur ne Vermutung...


----------



## patrese993 (6. März 2008)

naja... wenn demnächst noch meine Sattelstütze kommt, hab ich kein Originalteil mehr am Rahmen.... muß demnächst mal neue Bilder hochladen.
war aber ursprünglich auch ein comp, war also prädestiniert, eine Umbauarie über sich ergehen zu lassen, hat dafür aber jetzt ne 10 vorm Komma, und das in 22" *g*

@rodahn: Shifter wechseln ist so schwer nicht, Du mußt halt die Züge neu verlegen und die Schaltungen neu einstellen, dann wars das, ist ne Sache von max ner halben Stunde.

@Bericender: Du willst jetzt aber nicht über leckende Ladys labern oder?


----------



## breakdenzer (6. März 2008)

Ich hab das Bikeumbauen erstmal nach hinten geschoben - bin auch zufrieden damit. Hab ne neue Baustelle, oder besser gesagt eine Geldvernichtungsanlage:

Golf V 1.4 TSI


----------



## steve81 (6. März 2008)

servus, 
hab blau eloxierte sattelklemme u. schnellspanner von hope an meinem race.
sieht sehr nett aus, stell demnächst mal ein bild rein.
der golf ist nett, hätte aber nen 2-türer genommen!


----------



## breakdenzer (6. März 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> servus,
> hab blau eloxierte sattelklemme u. schnellspanner von hope an meinem race.
> sieht sehr nett aus, stell demnächst mal ein bild rein.
> der golf ist nett, hätte aber nen 2-türer genommen!



Ich weiß, Zweitürer sieht schicker aus, mein letzter war auch einer, aber das war mir irgendwann zu unpraktisch...


----------



## steve81 (6. März 2008)

Optik vor Funktion !
Aber Du hast ja auch ein schwarzes Race...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (6. März 2008)

so, Bike ist da, CC LTD gegen Race 1:1 getauscht, das war ja dann ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## lew187 (6. März 2008)

Welchen Winkel hat der EA30 Lenker vom race ???


----------



## Headshooter (6. März 2008)

@kamil:
könntest du mal fotos von den reifen mit den weißen streifen machen?
wenn die am bike sind versteht sich


----------



## 900degrees (6. März 2008)

Das AMS HPC hat die drauf http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/AMS-HPC_id_20823_.htm

Ist natürlich nicht dasselbe 


Wollte mir endlich am Dienstag mein schwarzes Race in Offenbach kaufen, kam dann aber leider aufgrund Zickigkeit des Verkäufers nicht zustande -_-

Werds mir dann jetzt in Darmstadt bei Citybike kaufen oder hat jemand im Raum Frankfurt/Darmstadt eine gute Empfehlung?


Bin mir immernoch unschlüssig ob ich 18" oder 20" nehmen soll... und anhand einer kurzen Runde um den Block kann man auch nicht wirklich feststellen was einem besser liegt..

Anhand dieser Pi mal Daumen Formel komm ich auf 19,26" was ja eigentlich eher für 20" spricht, empfohlen wurde mir jetzt 3x das 18er.

Naja, wird dann wohl vom Bauchgefühl, dem Wetter und dem Bräunungsgrad meines Frühstückstoast abhängen welches ich mir kauf .


/edit: Was haben die von euch, die das Race in 20" fahren, denn für eine Schrittlänge? Wie ist das Handling auf dem Trail und bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bergab?


----------



## Headshooter (6. März 2008)

ich fahre 20" und hab eine schrittlänge von 88cm.
also das fahrverhalten ist denke ich vergleichsweise direkt und lässt sich auch gut bei hohen geschwindigkeiten fahren. vorrausgesetzt, es ist auf asphalt oder schotter.

was jetzt auch nochmal das fahrverhalten angeht - allgemeine frage - ich finde, dass das race einen ziemlich hohen schwerpunkt hat, was es bei hohen geschwindigkeiten im gelände ein wenig umruhig macht.
habt ihr das auch schon festgestellt oder findet das verhalten gut so wie es ist?

mfg headshooter


----------



## rODAHn (6. März 2008)

Bei dem hohen Schwerpunkt gebe ich  Dir recht.
Bei steilen Waldwegen fÃ¤ngt das "Hinterteil" schon ganz schÃ¶n an zu tanzen.

@ 900degrees:  Ich wÃ¼rde Dir auf jeden Fall zu einem 20" raten...  ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung.

Und sollte Dir irgendwann die Sitzposition zu "gestreckt" sein, machst Du einfach einen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau fÃ¼r 30,- â¬ dran.

Am Race ist sowieso ein relativ langer 120mm Vorbau montiert.

GrÃ¼Ãe


rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (6. März 2008)

Was für schwerpunkte? Die ltd rahmen sind doch schon jahrelang die gleichen.. die müssen sich doch alle gleich fahren, egal welches ltd man hat. Ein 20er aus 2006 müsste sich auch so wie das 20er race fahren... wenn die anbauteile zumindest gleichgroß sind. ODER?


----------



## Headshooter (6. März 2008)

wir setzten den schwerpunkt ja nicht in rellation mit den anderen race rahmen, sondern zu anderen fahrrädern. und das race hat halt einen vergleichsweise hohen schwerpunkt.
das wollten wir damit sagen


----------



## lew187 (6. März 2008)

achso, dann passt es 
Dann haben aber auch alle anderen ltd räder in etwa den gleichen schwerpunkt 

Ich merk davon nix... einfach weiterfahren und die balance halten 

Bei meinem race hinterrad war übrigens der Antreiber kaputt.. also die Aufnahme der Kassette (Eierte alles). Bekomme jetzt ein Nagelneues Hinterrad. Wie kann sowas kaputt gehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (6. März 2008)




----------



## holerstaudn (6. März 2008)

hallo,

bin kurz davor mir ein cube limited zuzulegen und habe ein interessantes angebot gefunden:
ein händler aus tirol hat sich ein eigenes limited mit kompletter xt ausstattung von cube bauen lassen:

http://www.bike-point.at/index.php?id=29&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=31&tx_ttnews[backPid]=106&cHash=9c941dd04d






nun meine frage an die profis: was hält ihr von diesem angebot und der ausstattung? meiner meinung müsste es ja eine spur hochwertiger als das race sein - oder?
und zweitens: was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist der rahmen. kann es sein, dass dies ein 07er rahmen ist od. ein cc messe rahmen (also ein acid rahmen)? die lackierung ist eine mischform - matt und glänzend - und ist von der beschriftung auch komplett anders als die 08 er rahmen der cube website?

das gewicht laut händlerangabe liegt bei 11,5 kg.

weitere bilder hier 

eure meinung dazu würd mich interessieren - danke


----------



## lew187 (6. März 2008)

hm, 1290 euro ist aber auch nicht grad wenig. 200 weniger dann passt es, wenn man bedenkt das man jetzt schon ein race für 1000 bekommt (verhandlung) und xt schalthebel hat. würd ich mal so sagen.


edit: obwohl.. lese gerade weiter .. hat ja noch ein paar andere anbauteile.. extralakierung...
hmm.. müsste man sich mal genau ausrechnen!!
mir würd aber die veränderte lakierung nicht gefallen, und die sache das man werbung fährt... steht die adresse am bike rahmen.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (6. März 2008)

auch zu Hause schon ein gutes Plätzchen:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. März 2008)

@ 900degrees
ich hab auch 88cm Schrittlänge und 20" Bike, das passt super.

@ headshooter
das mit dem hohen schwerpunkt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und mit verlängertem Federweg ist das Bike subjektiv noch höher gekommen. mal sehen was ich da mach.


----------



## ratko (6. März 2008)

holerstaudn schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin kurz davor mir ein cube limited zuzulegen und habe ein interessantes angebot gefunden:
> ein händler aus tirol hat sich ein eigenes limited mit kompletter xt ausstattung von cube bauen lassen:
> ...



Das ist ganz klar ein LTD cc 2008er Messemodell und leider 200 zu teuer. Hab mir vor einigen Tagen auch eins zugelegt, ebenfalls mit XT Komponenten uns sonst auch identisch mit dem Rad von Deinem Link. Hab 1099 bezahlt. Mein Rahmen ist definitiv double butted und somit hochwertiger als der Acid Rahmen. Des Weiteren ist der LTD cc Rahmen lediglich um 150g schwerer als der Race Rahmen. Du musst Dir überlegen, was Dir wichtiger ist. Entweder eine hochwertige XT Kurbel oder weniger Rahmengewicht. Es gab hier im Forum schon viele Diskussionen, leider wird man daraus nicht schlau, da jeder etwas anderes behauptet und keiner etwas beweisen kann. Ich sage nur, dass ich für 1099 ein tolles Hardtail bekommen hab und nach einigen Ausfahrten sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

Schriftzüge gelasert oder geklebt?


----------



## kamil (7. März 2008)

ich hatt noch leider keine zeit die reifen mit den weißen rändern überhaupt zu bestellen.hab mir erstmal ne fotomontage mit ps gemacht aus den katalogbildern.sieht eig ganz kuhl aus!


----------



## breakdenzer (7. März 2008)

Also ich bräuchte für ne Photomontage mit PS länger als die Galoschen zu bestellen


----------



## lew187 (7. März 2008)

edit:
Was ist eigentlich mit den Bildern endlich mal? Die von dem special race mit sonderlakierung? BILDER!


----------



## holerstaudn (7. März 2008)

@ Linke_Klebe: 
war heute beim händler: die schriftzüge sind geklebt.
er hat mir aber hoch und heilig geschworen, dass es auf jeden fall der exakt gleiche rahmen wie der "race" rahmen ist. dieses rad ist nur für ihn speziell gefertigt worden (auch mit dieser komischen matt/glanz lack kombi) und deswegen in diesem design...

er meinte ausserdem, dass der cc rahmen 2008 sowieso auch double butted ist.

so - ich kenn mich jetzt nicht mehr aus. das bild sagt mir, dass es ein cc rahmen ist und der händler, welcher einen sehr guten und seriösen ruf hat, schwört dass es ein race rahmen ist.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

also nochmal:
der Racerahmen ist eloxiert und die Schriftzüge sind gelasert, desweiteren ist zum Beispiel das Steuerrohr bei einem 18" 120 mm lang. Bei einem CC Modell ist der Rahmen gepulvert, die Schriftzüge sind geklebt (deutlich zu fühlen) und das Steuerrohr ist in dem Fall 140 mm lang...ob der Rahmen doubled butted ist weiß ich nicht, bei meinem Messemodelle war ein Aufkleber drauf, auf dem nichts von db stand, beim Fahrrad Franz in Mülheim Kärlich hatten die auch das CC Modell mit einem db Aufkleber...ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die extra doubled butted Rahmen mit längerem Steuerrohr machen...


----------



## lew187 (7. März 2008)

Lirum Larum, wer bikes mit Aufkleber kauft ist selber schuld. Kauft einfach ein original race und dann hat man ruhe.


----------



## CopyMaster (7. März 2008)

Um mal neues Öl ins Spekulationsfeuer zu schütten. Vielleicht sind ja ab nächstes Jahr die Rahmen der Attention/Acid/etc Serie double butted und das sind schon die Vorläufer...


----------



## Headshooter (7. März 2008)

glaub ich nicht... das ist viel zu frÃ¼h.
die wÃ¼rden dann frÃ¼hstes mitte des jahres damit anfangen die neuen rahmen zu machen. also das ist auf jeden fall kein "2009"-er rahmen 

ps:
kauf dir wie lew schon sagte einfach ein race und fertig.
1290â¬ ist fÃ¼r das ding sowieso Ã¼berteuert.
entweder du handelst runter oder holst dir wie gesagt gleich ein race. da weiss man was man hat!!!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. März 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Um mal neues Öl ins Spekulationsfeuer zu schütten. Vielleicht sind ja ab nächstes Jahr die Rahmen der Attention/Acid/etc Serie double butted und das sind schon die Vorläufer...



sehr schön, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. März 2008)

So langsam geht mir diese Race vs. CC Diskussion hier ziemlich auf die Nerven.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Lirum Larum, wer bikes mit Aufkleber kauft ist selber schuld. Kauft einfach ein original race und dann hat man ruhe.



jepp, bin sehr froh über mein Race, also sollten wir das Thema vielleicht nun lassen...


----------



## kamil (8. März 2008)

hm.. weiß jemand von euch wo man die schwalbe RR mit den weißen streifen einigermaßen günstig bekommt ?


----------



## lew187 (8. März 2008)

bike24.de

ist ein top laden..


----------



## rODAHn (9. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen Tour...









Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (9. März 2008)

abgesehen davon dass es selbstverständlich top aussieht, ist es natürlich ganzschön dreckig geworden. Sofort putzen! Sowas edles darf nicht verdrecken. Aber schön aufpassen das die schlammkrusten beim putzen keine kratzer in den Lack machen.. können ja kleine steinchen drinn sein.

Die trinkflaschen stören ein wenig die vollkommenheit.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. März 2008)

Ich befürchte ich hab ein Problem mit der Gabel. Etwas früh nach etwas über 600 km.

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass ich die Vorderbremse anziehe und dann das Rad vor und zurück bewege kann. Obwohl das Vorderrad sich nicht bewegt. Ich dachte erst der Steuersatz müsste nachgestellt werden (da ist aber alles in Ordnung). Aber wenn ich dabei nen Finger oben ans Tauchrohr lege und auch das Standrohr berühre spüre ein ganz leichtes Spiel. 
Außerdem ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass die Gabeln bei nem starken Griff in die Eisen auf der Straße flattert.

Ist das bei Euch auch und mir nur erst jetzt aufgefallen, oder liegt da wohl wirklich ein Problem an?


----------



## lew187 (9. März 2008)

Kannst du das etwas vereinfacht beschreiben? Versteh nur Bahnhof 

Wie kann ich das an meinem ausprobieren?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. März 2008)

Okay, das ist echt nicht so verständlich formuliert. 

Also, ziehe die Vorderradbremse und versuche das Rad leicht vor und zurück zu schieben. Halte dabei den Finger an die Dichtung der Federgabel. So, dass Du Tauch und Standrohr berührst. Bemerkst Du dann einen leichtes Spiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (9. März 2008)

ziehst du nur die vorderradbremse oder beide gleichzeitig?
weil wenn ich bei mir nur die vordere ziehe, dann bewegt sich das rad natürlich. aber wenn ich beide anziehe, wackelt da gar nichts.


----------



## kamil (9. März 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> weil wenn ich bei mir nur die vordere ziehe, dann bewegt sich das rad natürlich. aber wenn ich beide anziehe, wackelt da gar nichts.



so ists bei mir au. ist bei jedem bike so


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. März 2008)

Nee, natürlich nur die vordere. 
Ich bin auch vor allem verwundert/besorgt, weil ich es vorher nie bemerkt habe. Oder weil es anfangs eben nicht so war.


----------



## lew187 (9. März 2008)

Ich denke mal das man alles mögliche an seinem bike entdecken kann was einem voher nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich probier das nachher mal aus...

Aber dein bike fährt doch noch so wie am ersten Tag oder nicht?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. März 2008)

Jo, Fahrverhalten ist weiterhin top. Gestern noch über nen Trail, den ich mit dem alten zwar zügig, aber genau fahren musste, so drüber gebügelt.


----------



## ferryboot (10. März 2008)

hallo könnt ihr mir noch mal sagen wie man ein Bild einfÜgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ferryboot (10. März 2008)

Hallo ich habe mir seit langem überlegen und nötigen Geld endlich das Race zugelegt. Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem. Alles natürlich in schwarz.


----------



## Musicman (10. März 2008)

20"?


----------



## rODAHn (11. März 2008)

Sehe ich da eine "CUBE" Satteltasche?


----------



## Iceman79 (11. März 2008)

Hallo...

...dann werde ich mein auch hier rein setzen  



Ist der neue Rahmen mit alten Komponenten, da ich damit voll zufreiden war und nichts auszusetzen hatte, naja - hab nur den Federweg der Tora auf 100mm verlängert und mir andere Laufräder besorgt. Mitlerweile sind auch weiße magnesium Pedalen drauf  

MfG

Iceman


----------



## flyingstereo (11. März 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Sehe ich da eine "CUBE" Satteltasche?



http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Schlauchtasche_id_10241_.htm


----------



## lew187 (11. März 2008)

Wo bekommt man denn den Rahmen alleine ?!?!
Die Schlauchtasche ist dort auch nicht mehr zu bekommen, genau wie mache andere Sachen von der cube hp.
Komisch...


----------



## ferryboot (11. März 2008)

Ja 20" und eine Cube Satteltasche


----------



## Spaiky (11. März 2008)

@ ferryboot

Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## rODAHn (11. März 2008)

Sagt mal...

fahrt Ihr Eure Cube´s auch, oder seht Ihr Euch das schöne Bike nur den ganzen Tag an?

...auf allen Fotos sehen die Bikes ja wie "geleckt" aus!   

Übrigens habe ich das "CUBE Teamline" Trikot + Hose endlich bekommen.
Sieht super geil aus! ...die Verarbeitung ist auch echt klasse.
Für beides zusammen habe ich 99,-   bezahlt.

...und auf langen Touren ist eine echte Bike-Hose wirklich angenehm.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## breakdenzer (11. März 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Sagt mal...
> 
> fahrt Ihr Eure Cube´s auch, oder seht Ihr Euch das schöne Bike nur den ganzen Tag an?
> 
> ...



Du putzt dich doch sicher auch raus, bevor jemand von dir Bilder macht =)
Komm mal zu mir in den Keller - dann zeig ich dir mal das braune Limited Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Sagt mal...
> 
> fahrt Ihr Eure Cube´s auch, oder seht Ihr Euch das schöne Bike nur den ganzen Tag an?
> 
> ...auf allen Fotos sehen die Bikes ja wie "geleckt" aus!


----------



## ferryboot (11. März 2008)

84 cm bin 189 gross , relativ kurze Schrittlänge zur Körpergrösse


----------



## lew187 (11. März 2008)

bei lackierten rahmen muss man etwas aufpassen sonst haste gleich den lack zerstört wenn da solche brocken drannkleben mit sand und steinen usw. 

bei dem gelben da ist das ja nicht so.. sieht man hinterher nix.

aber was ist mit kette und schaltteilen? ohne wasserstrahl geht das zeug ja nicht runter. und dann rostets... evt.


----------



## rODAHn (11. März 2008)

Gottseidank!   

Hat sich eigentlich schon einer von Euch "blau eloxierte" Schrauben gekauft?
Falls ja, ist es die gleiche blau wie am Race?

Was meint Ihr?
http://www.bike-products.com/oxid.p...2e3817c65f9.29280117/M5---blau---runder-Kopf/

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Spaiky (11. März 2008)

ferryboot schrieb:


> 84 cm bin 189 gross , relativ kurze Schrittlänge zur Körpergrösse



Jab denn ich habe 85cm bei 181cm.
Habe mir nämlich mein Race auch in 20" bestellt.
Dann passt ja alles...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2008)

@ rODAHn
leider hab ich nur die pics von den websides von bike products und cube
und da sieht mein Malerauge zwar das die beiden Blautöne nahe beieinander sind aber nicht die selben Blautöne, die Schraube ist evt. etwas dunkler. Hab das zoom pic von bike products und ein Superzoom pic von cube gewählt.

@ lew
da ich mein Bike nahezu jedesmal mit dem Wasserschlauch sauber mach, da ich es in der Wohnung abstell, muss ich auch jedesmal Kette und Schaltteile reinigen und das schon seit über 9 Monaten. Wenn ich dann sobald das Bike wieder trocken ist etwas Sprühfett auf jene Teile sprühe und alles einmal durch schalte, kann ich bis dato noch kein Rost an irgendwelchen Teilen entdecken.

mfg


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (11. März 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> @ lew
> da ich mein Bike nahezu jedesmal mit dem Wasserschlauch sauber mach, da ich es in der Wohnung abstell, muss ich auch jedesmal Kette und Schaltteile reinigen und das schon seit über 9 Monaten. Wenn ich dann sobald das Bike wieder trocken ist etwas Sprühfett auf jene Teile sprühe und alles einmal durch schalte, kann ich bis dato noch kein Rost an irgendwelchen Teilen entdecken.
> 
> mfg


Genau so sieht es aus. Als "Wohungsparker" bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig. Denn ich putze lieber mein Bike als mein Wohnung.


----------



## Snatch (11. März 2008)

So, ich wollte heute das LTD Messemodell 2008 holen.
Da ich mich nun dafür entschieden habe und der Händler
kein Race hatte. Obwohl mir das Race rein Optisch etwas
besser gefällt. Da der Lack Dunkler ist und das Farbspiel mit dem Rot Optisch auch was her macht. Aber gut  

Der Rahmen ist übrigens doch ein double butted. 1. Ist der Aufkleber drauf und 2. Hatte das der Händler beschworen 
Es ist mit kompletter XT Ausstattung (Außer Schalthebel) für 1099 Euro + Tacho + eine Inspektion zu haben. Leider war oben am Lack ne kleine Dunkle Stelle zu sehen. Zwar klein, aber ich denke, da kann man bei einem neuen Bike schon Eitel sein.
Oder seit ihr da anders? Ich hätte nen besseren Tacho als
ausgleich bekommen und dachte mir auch, nach dem Fahren wirds eh dreckig  Aber naja, so bin ich halt. Wenns 
neu ist, solls perfekt sein 
Werde jetzt morgen 25KM Fahren und es bei einer Zweigstelle des Händerls abholen.

Bin aber noch am schauen ob ich bis morgen Abend noch nen Race mir XT Kurbel und Umwerfer für 1099 bekomme.
Ich denke 99 Euro Aufpreis sollte hin kommen. 

Hoffe ich habe damit mehr Freude als mit meinem S-Crash 

Wollt das nur mal eben los werden


----------



## Dortmunder79 (11. März 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Als "Wohungsparker" bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig. Denn ich putze lieber mein Bike als mein Wohnung.



naja, wenn ich im dunkeln heim komm und durch gefrohren bin putz ich lieber einmal den Laminat wenn der Dreck trocken ist, als im dunkeln und kalten mir den Tod, beim plantschen mit eisigkaltem Wasser zuholen 
Aber ich glaube das Thema hatten wir schon, als Single wohner kann ich mir das leisten, wenn meine Freundin zu Besuch ist sieht das auch schon anders aus. 
Ändert aber nichts daran das die 15 min für Bikepflege nach jeder Schlammtour einfach pflicht sind um möglichst lange Spass am Race zuhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute mein Cube LTD Race bekommen und bin gleich die 11 km vom Händler heim gefahren. 
Ist echt ein super Rad und ich denke es wird mir viel Freude bereiten. 

Demnächst kommen auch noch Fotos. 

Viele Grüße
 Xenion


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (11. März 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich im dunkeln heim komm und durch gefrohren bin putz ich lieber einmal den Laminat wenn der Dreck trocken ist, als im dunkeln und kalten mir den Tod, beim plantschen mit eisigkaltem Wasser zuholen
> Aber ich glaube das Thema hatten wir schon, als Single wohner kann ich mir das leisten, wenn meine Freundin zu Besuch ist sieht das auch schon anders aus.
> Ändert aber nichts daran das die 15 min für Bikepflege nach jeder Schlammtour einfach pflicht sind um möglichst lange Spass am Race zuhaben.


Da hast Du sicher recht. In so einem Fall muss das Race dann einmal auswärts im verschlossenen Keller übernachten. (Hab nämlich auch keine Bock auf Ärger mit den Nachbarn weil ich ein zugeschlammtes Bike durchs Treppenhaus trage.) Oder ich gehe mit Eimer und Lappen bewaffnet zur Tankstelle gegenüber. Für ne kleine Spende in die Kaffeekasse, bekomme ich da ein paar Eimer *warmes* Wasser und kann auf deren Gelände putzen.
Und was die Freundin betrifft, da lob ich mir doch das richtige Singelleben.


----------



## Snatch (11. März 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar ein LTD cc 2008er Messemodell und leider 200 zu teuer. Hab mir vor einigen Tagen auch eins zugelegt, ebenfalls mit XT Komponenten uns sonst auch identisch mit dem Rad von Deinem Link. Hab 1099 bezahlt. Mein Rahmen ist definitiv double butted und somit hochwertiger als der Acid Rahmen. Des Weiteren ist der LTD cc Rahmen lediglich um 150g schwerer als der Race Rahmen. Du musst Dir überlegen, was Dir wichtiger ist. Entweder eine hochwertige XT Kurbel oder weniger Rahmengewicht. Es gab hier im Forum schon viele Diskussionen, leider wird man daraus nicht schlau, da jeder etwas anderes behauptet und keiner etwas beweisen kann. Ich sage nur, dass ich für 1099 ein tolles Hardtail bekommen hab und nach einigen Ausfahrten sehr zufrieden bin.



Jo, das Race solle man aber für 99 Euro Aufpreis auch mit XT bekommen. Mein Händler sagte, die XT Krubel würde 50 Euro Aufpreis kosten und der Umwerfer wird nicht teurer sein.  So sollte man das Race mit komplett XT auch für 1099 bekommen. Hoffe ich zumindest. Will morgen zwar auch das Messemodell holen, aber wegen der Optik bin ich doch etwas am zweifeln.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (11. März 2008)

mein Race hat 899 â¬ gekostet, Schnapper?


----------



## rODAHn (11. März 2008)

Auf jeden Fall!

..ich habe volle 1099,- â¬ bezahlt und nur zwei Flaschenhalter und eine Satteltasche dazu bekommen.

...evtl. war ich aber auch nicht hartnÃ¤ckig genug....



Aber ich sehe ja gerade...  Dein Race ist ja auch schwarz...  dann kann ich das mit dem Preis auch verstehen...


----------



## Spaiky (11. März 2008)

Habe beide Bikes gesehen und ich würde das Race dem Messemodell jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (11. März 2008)

mal ganz was anderes...

Wie plant Ihr Eure Bike-Touren am Wochenende?

...einfach "rein in den Wald" oder was?

...ich versuch mir immer per "Google Earth" eine nette Route rauszusuchen und Sie dann hoffentlich auch zu finden.
(In größeren Wäldern ist das oft gar nicht so einfach)

Und wie weit fahrt Ihr so?
...meine Touren am Wochenende sind immer ca. 40 km lang. (Dann reichts mir auch)

Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Schönen Abend noch...

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## Xenion (12. März 2008)

Hey rODAHn, 

ich mach das auch mit Google-Maps/Earth bzw. Top50 oder ganz einfachen Radkarten je nachdem... 

Falls es mal weiter geht hab ich sowieso immer mein Handy mit Navi-Software und den GPS-Empfänger mit... Da findet man sich dann immer ganz gut zurecht. 

Gruß
  Xenion


----------



## Iceman79 (12. März 2008)

Hi,

Also ich muss echt sagen, dass ich über die CUBE Beschichtung nicht schlechtes sagen kann  da können sich andere Hersteller echt ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Mein altes Cube bin ich fast 1,5 Jahre gefahren und es echt leiden lassen aber als ich einmal mit dem Dampfstrahler rüber ging, sah das Teil wie neu aus! Nicht ein Krazer auf dem Rahmen und die Satelstütze hat trotz often hin und her die Farbe behalten. Werde mal paar alte Bilder suchen, dann kann ich es euch zeigen...
Hab mir zwar andere Laufräder gehollt, da ich von den Taurus nicht halte aber die Magura würde ich nie gegen die Formula tauschen wollen.

MfG

Iceman


----------



## Musicman (12. März 2008)

ferryboot schrieb:


> Ja 20"



Danke


----------



## Xenion (12. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage,

hatte die Reba an eurem Race auch "serienmäßig" schon 100mm Federweg? Mich hat die nette 2rad-Meisterin vom Händler gleich darauf hingewiesen das die 100mm hat obwohl im Prospekt steht 85mm. Es sind auch die Spacer extra dabei bei der Anleitung. Naja mir wars recht, brauch ich sie nicht umbauen... 

Gruß
  Xenion


----------



## Iceman79 (12. März 2008)

Hi,

Serie ist 85mm aber mit 100mm biste echt gut bedinnt  
Ich hab zwar die Tora aber fahre die auch mit 100mm, weil mir die 85mm zu wenig waren und die 130mm zu viel....

MfG

Iceman


----------



## Iceman79 (12. März 2008)

...und zur Halterung des Bikes!
Es Steht bei mir in der Wohnung!!!
Ich habe extra deswegen die Tappete so angestrichen, damit der Dreck, der sonst durch die Griffe... entstand nicht auffällt!
Mir hat man schon früher 3 Bikes aus den Keller geklaut, deswegen hat meine Frau auch das Verständniss dafür  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> mal ganz was anderes...
> 
> Wie plant Ihr Eure Bike-Touren am Wochenende?
> 
> ...



einfach aufs Bike und los, bißchen geguckt wie weit und wo man hin will, aber meist ohne große Plannung. Fahr dann zwischen 30 und 40 km in der Woche und am We auch mal weiter raus, Karte im Rücksack dabei wenn man mal die Orientierung verloren hat, ansonsten ist mir die Plannung zu aufwendig. Dann lieber mit lokals zum biken verabreden und sich von denen führen lassen. Die wissen dann auch wo die guten Trails sind im Wald.

mfg


----------



## breakdenzer (12. März 2008)

Ich müsste schon sehr weit fahren, damit ich mich in meiner Heimatumgebung verfahre...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Ich müsste schon sehr weit fahren, damit ich mich in meiner Heimatumgebung verfahre...



Ich vermute du bezieht sich auf meine Aussage.

Die Karte ist nicht dazu da mir zuhelfen wenn ich mich in der Heimat verfahren hab, sie ist dazu da mir einen möglichst schnellen Weg nach Hause zu zeigen, wenn ich mich irgendwo nicht auskenne.

Wer schon mal im Regen; kurz vor der Dämmerung; ohne Licht; ohen Regenkleidung; ca 25km Luftlinie von der Heimat entfernt  keine Karte hattte, für einen kurzen Überblick, weiß wovon ich rede.

Jetzt die Ausreden: der Regen war nicht vorher gesagt, deswegen keine Regensachen dabei; das wir soweit weg waren war das Resultat einer "Abkürzung"; wir wollten eigentlich vor der Dämerung daheim sein, daher auch kein Licht dabei. Seit dem Tag bin ich im Zweifel immer mit allem unterwegs 

Außerdem behaupte ich jetzt mal verfahre ich mich jedesmal wenn ich unterwegs bin, hab so schon die geilsten Waldtrails gefunden. Verfahr mich dann so lange bis ich nen Weg finde denn ich kenn und wieder nach hause fahren kann 

So wirds nie langweilig 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snatch (12. März 2008)

Das gibt es nicht. Das Race ist überall nicht zu haben und wenn, dann für 1099 Euro und dann nehme ich doch lieber das Messemodell fürs gleiche Geld und XT Kurbel + Umwerfer.
ICH WILL ABER DAS RACE HABEN WO bekomme ich denn das her verdammt 
Will nicht im Internet bestellen...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

ob die Chancen im Netz besser sind, bei den Lieferproblemen die Cube wohl gerade hat, wage ich zu beschweifeln.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. März 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> mal ganz was anderes...
> 
> Wie plant Ihr Eure Bike-Touren am Wochenende?
> 
> ...


Bin erst vor 6 Monaten hergezogen. Da war es gerade anfangs immer sehr spannend. Hab mir vorher, und nachher einen Überblick mit Google Earth verschafft und bin dann mehr oder weniger der Nase nach gefahren. Wenn ein Trail gut aussah bin ich ihn gefahren("Umdrehen kannst Du immer noch."). Ansonsten hab ich mir zu Vor- und Nachbereitung und für Notfälle noch ne Karte gekauft. Und falls mich mein Orientierungssinn mal total im Stich lässt, hab ich sogar nen Kompass dabei . Hab aber immer, mehr oder weniger gut, nach Hause gefunden.
Mittlerweile kenne ich ein paar nette Ecken und versuche dann diese abzufahren. Aber ne feste Route habe ich nie im Kopf. Und ständig anhalten um auf die Karte zu gucken, finde ich extrem nervig.


----------



## lew187 (12. März 2008)

Da lieferbar:
http://www.bikx.de/cube-ltd-race-p-9153.html

wenns die passende größe/farbe ist...


----------



## Snatch (12. März 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Race für 950 ,- (für den Preis bekommst du das!) frag was ein Kurbel Upgrade kosten würde und dann entscheide dich.
> Du bekommst auf jeden Fall mim Race ein Bike, was es dir schwer machen wird, es zu überfordern. Außer du gehst ins harte Gelände, aber da macht jedes Hardtail schlapp



Hallo,

kannst du mir auch sagen woher ich das für den Preis bekomme?


----------



## Spaiky (12. März 2008)

Welchen Preis sollte so ein Kurbelupdate auf XT denn eigentlich nicht überschreiten bzw. was wäre hierfür ein angemessener Aufpreis?
Ist das eigentlich immer ein Komplettpaket (Kurbel, Lager, Kettenblatt) oder gibt es das auch einzeln?

Hier z.B. kostet das Ganze 189,- Euro
http://www.neckermann.de/index.mb1?...ZOmoK8jpre9tAOJDnLh6_DHDPHQz7&tgs_group=&ct=1

hier nur 104,90 Euro
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5092/xt_kurbel_fc-m_770.html


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> Welchen Preis sollte so ein Kurbelupdate auf XT denn eigentlich nicht überschreiten bzw. was wäre hierfür ein angemessener Aufpreis?
> Ist das eigentlich immer ein Komplettpaket (Kurbel, Lager, Kettenblatt) oder gibt es das auch einzeln?
> 
> Hier z.B. kostet das Ganze 189,- Euro
> ...



Lieferumfang sollte Kurbel mit Zahnrädersein und Innenlager

der Laden hat hier im Forum gute Referenzen, selber hab ich aber noch nicht dort eingekauft.


----------



## Spaiky (12. März 2008)

Also wenn mir mein Händler für 100,- Euro mehr so ein Kurbelupdate auf XT (Kurbel mit Zahnräder und Innenlager) anbaut ist das ein fairer Preis oder?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. März 2008)

Naja, man muss bedenken, dass er ja die alten Kurbel behält. Auf der anderen Seite hat er aber auch noch mal die Arbeit. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind 100 EUR es etwas zu viel. Im Versand bekommst Du die Kurbel schon für ca. 105,00 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (12. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich weiß das man die Bikes hier kriegen kann - wenn man will  http://www.megabike.de/Marken/marken.html
http://www.cycle-klein.de/CartCategories.asp?frmOpgID=97&frmCacID=1018
Und ich hab mein Cube überall eingesetzt, da ich damals kein anders hatte  
Und kann es noch mal sagen - das Bike ist einmalig!
Hält echt viel aus und sehr robust!
Hier mein altes CUBE - ca 1,5 Jahre alt und über 6000km (die Luftmeter nicht mitgerechnet  )




MfG

Iceman


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

Ich würde sagen beim lokalen Bikehändler um die Ecke ist 100 Euro Aufpreis schon ok, nicht günstig aber ok.
Wenn du das Bike im Netz bei einem großen Bikehändler bestellen willst und der 100 Euro haben will find ich es auch zuteuer, da haben hier schon Leute bessere Kurse bekommen.
Allerdings bestimmt die Nachfrage und das Angebot den Preis, da es im Moment den Anschein hat das mehr nachgefragt wird als angeboten werden kann ist die Sache mit den Nachlässen grad so ein Problem vermute ich.


----------



## Spaiky (12. März 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen beim lokalen Bikehändler um die Ecke ist 100 Euro Aufpreis schon ok, nicht günstig aber ok.



So sehe ich es auch denke dies ist für beide Seiten akzeptabel.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

@iceman
nette Link hab mir die mal sofort in die Linkliste geholt. Kannst du über die Laden was sagen?
Ist dein Race eigentlich 18" oder 20"


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. März 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> Dortmunder79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich würde sagen beim lokalen Bikehändler um die Ecke ist 100 Euro Aufpreis schon ok, nicht günstig aber ok.
> ...


Für den lokalen Händler sicher ein Preis der okay ist. Aber da würde ich mir überlegen, wenn ich es mir zutraue, die Kurbel selber zu wechseln und die originale zu verkaufen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. März 2008)

Selber machen ist sicher auch eine Möglichkeit, dazu muss man aber das Werkzeug haben und wenn man sich das nicht leihen kann muss man es kaufen, also nochmal kosten und wenn niemand die Kurbel haben will sitz man auf der Kurbel rum, und wenn dann was ist heißt es beim Händler immer: wer selber schraubt ist selber schuld und es "kann" teuer werden.
Wobei eine Kurbel wechseln nicht die große handwerkliche Herausforderung darstellt. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er es selber machen möchte. Ich würde wenn ich die Kurbel beim Bike Neukauf wechseln möchte es machen lassen, wenn ich das Bike schon einige Monate habe würd ich es selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (12. März 2008)

Was bringt denn ne XT Kurbel gegenüber der normalen LX oder was das ist...?


Und noch was.. gibt es irgendwo eine perfekte deutsche anleitung wie man die gangschaltung und das ganze richtig einstellt? So schritt für schritt...


----------



## Xenion (13. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Was bringt denn ne XT Kurbel gegenüber der normalen LX oder was das ist...?



Weniger Gewicht, evtl. bessere Lager... usw.  

Meine "einfache" bleibt auch erst mal dran und wird dann irgendwann bei Bedarf durch was anderes getauscht...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. März 2008)

Erstmal nen Einbaulink von Shimano Komponenten, ist der Paul Lange Supportseite entnommen.

Der Unterschied zwischen LX und XT ist relativ gering und betrifft nur Gewicht (durch andere Materialien) und das Design. Die Deore Kurbel ist dann noch mal etwas schwerer, und ist nicht mehr Hollowtech(hohlgeschmiedet), da mittlerweile auch die Deore Kurbel in 2Piece bauweise ist lässt vermuten das auch dort das BSA Lager verwendet wird, wie bei XT und LX.

lew PN beantworte ich heut mittag, muss jetzt zur Penne.

mfg


----------



## Snatch (13. März 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> Welchen Preis sollte so ein Kurbelupdate auf XT denn eigentlich nicht überschreiten bzw. was wäre hierfür ein angemessener Aufpreis?
> Ist das eigentlich immer ein Komplettpaket (Kurbel, Lager, Kettenblatt) oder gibt es das auch einzeln?
> 
> Hier z.B. kostet das Ganze 189,- Euro
> ...



Also bei mir hätte eine XT Aufrüstung 50 Euro gekostet, aber das Race war dazu ja nicht da.... 

Kennt jemand einen brauchbaren Shop wo man das Race her bekommt? Und wo man auch anrufen kann wegen XT Umbau? Ach ja und wenn man die ausm Internet bestellt, sind die dann eingestellt oder muss man dann gleich zumn HÄndler und nochmals Geld fürs erste und zweite Einstellen hinblätter?


----------



## lew187 (13. März 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit dem ltd team? Ansonsten hab ich oben einen link gepostet wo es das race gibt! Entweder nimmste den oder halt nicht...

und einstellen kannste das auch alles selber. Muss man halt rumprobieren bis alles nach Geschmack passt.


----------



## breakdenzer (13. März 2008)

Snatch schrieb:


> Also bei mir hätte eine XT Aufrüstung 50 Euro gekostet, aber das Race war dazu ja nicht da....
> 
> Kennt jemand einen brauchbaren Shop wo man das Race her bekommt? Und wo man auch anrufen kann wegen XT Umbau? Ach ja und wenn man die ausm Internet bestellt, sind die dann eingestellt oder muss man dann gleich zumn HÄndler und nochmals Geld fürs erste und zweite Einstellen hinblätter?



Sollen wir jetzt die Händler in deiner RRegion raussuchen - du kommst aus Freibur - da wimmelts doch nur so von Händlern - da muss du schon selbst anrufen. 
Ich hab meins von MHW .- immer gerne wieder - super Service, nette Leute und wie du aus BW =) 
Die machen dir nen besseren Preis als lokale Händler - der müsste schon drei Jahre alle Inspektionen machen, damit er auf deren Preise kommt - und du kannst mit jedem Bike zum Händler um die Ecke - der repariert nicht nur selbstverkaufte!

Einfach mal anrufen!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. März 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Ich hab meins von MHW .- immer gerne wieder - super Service, nette Leute ....



kann ich nur bestättigen hab meins auch von da.


----------



## Snatch (13. März 2008)

SO, werde heute bei Fun-Corner bestellen. Bekomme es dann Mitte nächster Woche inkl. XT Kurbel und Innenlager für 1099 Euro. Gibts was schelchte zu lesen über den Laden?


----------



## lew187 (13. März 2008)

noch nicht, oder? 

Aber wenn du was rumstellen willst oder einstellen musst, dann musste selber ran... ist klar ne?


----------



## Snatch (13. März 2008)

Ja, aber einstellen lassen, kann man auch beim Fahrradhändler um die Ecke denke ich.
Die haben ja ne Werkstatt und bedienen nicht nur eigene Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (13. März 2008)

Ja schon, aber glaub nicht gratis..


----------



## breakdenzer (13. März 2008)

Gratis ist nur Nachbars Garten, aber arm wirst du dabei nicht...! Wenn du dann noch das ein oder andere Zubehör kaufst ist das nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## lew187 (13. März 2008)

ich werd morgen oder übermorgen erstmal den neuen vorbau drannbauen und die neue sattelstütze, wenn dann noch der andere lenker kommt bin ich fertig.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...63;page=1;ID=ac180eff4e9b687ecf34b37934510e56


----------



## Snatch (13. März 2008)

Naja, viel einzustellen ist ja nicht.
Es kommt eingestellt. Dann fährt man es ein und lässt es nachstellen. Das ist nicht so teuer.
Nur die Federgabel die muss ich aufpumpen lassen wenn ich es habe.

Ansonsten reichen ja fast die Jährlichen Inspektionen. Ich fahre nicht so viel wie ihr. 2 mal die Woche ca.

Wie issn das mit den Bremsen, die muss man ja einbremsen, wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## lew187 (13. März 2008)

Was muss man nachstellen???
Bremsen hab ich einfach so eingefahren... mit der zeit geht das von allein. Heißt halt nur immer 50 vollbremsungen zum Anfang. Aber wenn du das bike nur normal benutzt dann bremst es auch so gut


----------



## lew187 (15. März 2008)

Hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem.


 

 

 

 
Leider war die sonne schon wieder weg  aber trotzdem noch kurz 13km gedreht.


----------



## steve81 (15. März 2008)

hast du denn mit dieser reifenkombi genug grip bei dem wetter?
finde das rad so recht nett, allerdings sind noch zuviele rote stellen dran!
habe bei meinem z.b. die aufkleber von den felgen gemacht, weil mich das rot gestört hat!
wie kommst du mit dem sattel zurecht?


----------



## lew187 (15. März 2008)

Klar ist genug grip.. ich habs zwar eben gemerkt das ich ab und zu rutsche  aber ich bin nicht so der hardcore fahrer. Mir gefällts so.

Die roten stellen.. ja gut.. kann man wegmachen, aber ich lass die Aufkleber drann. Könnte höchstens solche Teile auf die Felgen kleben:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheel-Stripes-Fi...ryZ21667QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber im moment ist mir das egal. Das Rote band am Sattel ist nur wegen dem Cabon... hatte kein schwarz 

Der sattel ist ganz klar gewöhnungssache und ich hab auch noch nicht die perfekte Position aber ansonsten 1a.


----------



## Xenion (15. März 2008)

Also ich hab heute die erste "größere" Runde gedreht mit meinem Race. Waren 18,5 km auf Wald- und Forstwegen. Das Wetter war super hier nur leider war der Boden teils noch sehr feucht.
Die Reifen sind bei dem Wetter etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig denn der RR hat auf nassem Laub und Steinen so gut wie keinen Grip... Der FF von dir lew187 wär mir da echt zu "glatt". Aber auf Waldwegen und Waldautobahnen läuft es super! Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike. 

Wie lange dauert das eigentlich bis sich die Bremsen eingefahren haben? Meine schleifen vorne ab und an mal sobald man aber minimal Druck anlegt ist es weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (15. März 2008)

Man sagt 50 mal vollbremsen und dann sind die ok.. oder einfach weiterfahren und abwarten.
Meine haben hinten auch ab und zu geschliffen. Kommt drauf an wie der schnellspanner sitzt... ich hab beide Bläge etwas mit schleifpapier behandelt und nun ist Ruhe. Bremsen tuts genauso wie vorher.

Aber wer bremst verliert eh 

Wo hast du die reba auf 100mm machen lassen? Was hat es gekostet? Wie ist der unterschied? Sitzt man dann noch etwas aufrechter weil der Lenker höher kommt?
Aber ich glaub ich lass es erstmal so...


----------



## Xenion (16. März 2008)

Hey lew187,

hab weiter oben schon mal geschrieben das ich das Bike so bekommen hab mit 100mm.  Mein Race ist ja ganz frisch von Cube gekommen zu meinem Händler. Die habens dann hergerichtet und mir gleich gesagt das die Gabel 100mm hat aber ich sie auf Wunsch auch auf 85 bzw. 115mm machen lassen kann. Sie haben aber auch gemeint 100mm reicht normal für mein Gewicht und meine Fahrweise und derselben Meinung war ich auch. 
Das Bike steht vorne schon höher und man sitzt ganz angenehm. 

Das mit 50x Vollbremsung ist glaub ich auch eher so ne "Stammtisch-Weisheit"...  Ich fahr einfach ganz normal dann läuft sich das schon ein und bremsen tut die auch jetzt schon wie s**... 

PS: Ich mach mal schnell Fotos dann kann man sich ein besseres Bild machen...


----------



## lew187 (16. März 2008)

ok, bischen unscharf aber geht noch 
Hätt ich jetzt gar nicht so erkannt das der Federweg 100mm hat.

Du hast aber ein 18" ne? 

Und warum keinen Funk computer? Kabelsalat 

Ich hab gestern Bilder im Dunkeln gemacht mit front und heck Beleuchtung. Stell ich nachher mal rein. Leider nur die unschöne Bike seite fotografiert.


----------



## Xenion (16. März 2008)

Ja sind nur schnell mit der Handy-Cam gemacht... 

Ja hab ein 18"... Bin zwar nur knapp über 1,70 m aber hab nen relativ gestreckten Oberkörper und da sitz ich auf dem 18" einfach bequemer... 

Ich weiß ned... beim Funk war mir der Empfänger irgendwie zu groß und zwei Batterien...  Kabel is ja auch schnell verlegt... 

Warum unschöne Seite? Bei dem Bike gibts ja nur schöne Seiten!


----------



## lew187 (16. März 2008)

Unschöne seite weil die Kassette nicht zu sehen ist.. halt die "falsche" Seite 



Blendet richtig schön.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. März 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal ein neues Foto veröffentlichen.
Ich war gestern in einer ungewohnten Umgebung unterwegs. Mitten in der Großstadt.
Das Foto habe ich einem alten Teil des Hafens gemacht. Und hab mich dabei mächtig beeilt! Hinter der Kante ging es 5m senkrecht nach unten in die Elbe. Was da runter fliegt sieht man nie wieder. 


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (16. März 2008)

Hey die Beleuchtung ist ja stark. 
Was sind das fÃ¼r Lampen? Brauch auch noch welche fÃ¼r mein Bike.

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich fÃ¼r Klickies? Werde mir evtl. nÃ¤chste Woche welche kaufen und schwanke noch zwischen den Shimano mit einer Seite SPD und andere Seite normal oder die bei denen die SPD-Aufnahme wegdreht wenn man normal drauf steht oder halt direkt rundum Klick-Pedale mit SPD. Was meint ihr? Mein HÃ¤ndler hat derzeit Klickies im Angebot ich glaub XT die normal um die 100â¬ kosten fÃ¼r 35â¬.

StoppelhÃ¼pfer die Aufnahme ist ja cool, schÃ¶ner Hintergrund.

Achja... warum haben eigentlich soviele die Brems- und Schalthebel fast senkrecht nach unten? Hat das irgendwelche ergonomischen Vorteile? Frag nur weil mein HÃ¤ndler hat halt meine nur ein bissl schrÃ¤g nach unten Angebaut und ich find das eigentlich ganz angenehm so.


----------



## lew187 (16. März 2008)

Ist eine Fenix P3D. Mit 220 Lumen kannste ziemlich weit leuchten. Da kommt keine 0815 Fahrradlampe gegen an.

Brauchst du klick pedalen? Dann musste auch mit entsprechenden Schuhen fahren und wenn du zu fest drinne sitzt kannste bei gefahrensituationen evt nicht schnell genug raus...


----------



## Schelle (16. März 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Achja... warum haben eigentlich soviele die Brems- und Schalthebel fast senkrecht nach unten? Hat das irgendwelche ergonomischen Vorteile? Frag nur weil mein Händler hat halt meine nur ein bissl schräg nach unten Angebaut und ich find das eigentlich ganz angenehm so.



Vielleicht hilft Dir das Hier


----------



## Xenion (16. März 2008)

Ja also ich bin sie schonmal gefahren und fand das ganz gut. Vor allem fahr ich viele längere Touren und in die Arbeit mit dem Rad von daher wären die ganz nützlich weil ich jetzt schon merke wie man immer abhebt von den Pedalen (mein altes Bike hatte "Käfige"). So "extrem" fahren tu ich eigentlich nicht und wenn's einen wirklich zerlegt dann klickt man eh von alleine aus... 
Bei nem Downhill würd ich's mir evtl. überlegen aber so sind Klicks einfach die bessere und vor allem ergonomischere Wahl - und man kann die Kraft besser umsetzen...


----------



## Xenion (16. März 2008)

@Schelle, danke für den Link, ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> (...)wenn du zu fest drinne sitzt kannste bei gefahrensituationen evt nicht schnell genug raus...


Tust Du nicht! Mehrfach persönlich "getestet". 

Ich fühle mich auch in kniffeligen Situationen mit Klickis sicherer.


----------



## lew187 (16. März 2008)

aber du brauchst die passenden schuhe.... das ist mist.
Meine pedalen sind zwar etwas schwerer, aber schön groß und flach. Lässt sich super treten. Kein rutschen und nix.


----------



## Xenion (16. März 2008)

Das mit den Schuhen is kein Problem... gibt ja genügend gute und bequeme MTB-Schuhe fürs SPD-System...


----------



## lew187 (17. März 2008)

Ich fahr nur mit Straßenschuhen.

Wie hoch muss eigentlich die Klemmkraft bei den Schnellspannern sein?

Gibt es noch irgendetwas was man am bike tunen könnte, oder einstellen oder so? Kann ich die Reba etwas Sanfter machen das ich mit weniger druch auf die Gabel besser feder? Ist mir etwas zu fest im moment.


----------



## Snatch (17. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Was muss man nachstellen???
> Bremsen hab ich einfach so eingefahren... mit der zeit geht das von allein. Heißt halt nur immer 50 vollbremsungen zum Anfang. Aber wenn du das bike nur normal benutzt dann bremst es auch so gut



Na mit nachstellen meine ich, dass ein Bike das neu ist. Nach 4 Woche Fahrt doch hier und das zu schleifen Anfängt. Vor allem die Schaltung. Oder war das nur bei meinen Billig S-Crash so? Da musste ich nach 4 Wochen den Umwerfer etc. etwas nachstellen, weil der geschliffen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (17. März 2008)

Hi,

Wie und was am Bike gemacht werden muss, sollte jeder für sich raus finden!
Ich komm komischer Weise mit den Testberichten anderer Leute nicht wirklich klar, sicherlich hat das einen oder andere seine Vor- und Nachteile aber die sollte man selber raus bekommen.
Hab mit der Zeit eigene Erfahrungen gemacht und das solltet ihr auch. 
Reifen, Pedalen.... sollten mit der eigenen Fahrweise abgestimmt werden und nicht durch Empfehlungen!
Ich kann nur sagen: "...aus Fehlern lernt man..."

MfG

Iceman


----------



## lew187 (17. März 2008)

so siehts aus...

Sagt mal wie schnell springt eure Kette so in etwa um? Wenn ich auf dem Größten Zahnkranz bin und hinten auf dem vorletzten oder so und dann runter oder hiochschalte, dannratterts beim schalten erst etwas und dann springt sie über. Ich glaub ich muss da noch was tunen.


----------



## ceba (17. März 2008)

@lew
was meinst du mit *vorletztes*?
du hast vorn die 44 und hinten schaltest du bis zur 32 hoch? falls dem so ist, dann wird der freundliche haendler um die ecke dich sicher oefter sehen  
im normalfall sollte da nichts rattern, wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist zumindest...


mfg s


----------



## Iceman79 (17. März 2008)

...oder wie mein Chef immer sagt:
"wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, dann ist die Badehose schuld!"  

MfG


----------



## lew187 (17. März 2008)

nur als beispiel den vorletzten gang, aber auch die anderen. Ich bin ja noch etwas am herumstellen. Das hat nix mit dem Händler zu tun, das ist ne einstellungssache.

Ist halt mist wenn man 5 kleine schrauben und dann auch noch 2 Regler an den Schalthebeln hat... bis man da erstmal durchgeblickt hat.


----------



## Iceman79 (17. März 2008)

...wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal die Finger von lassen!
Ich hab noch nie was an der Schaltung gemacht und die funktionier bis heute!
Und das einstellen machen die meisten guten Händler fast um sonst...


----------



## lew187 (17. März 2008)

ich musste es einmal "verstellen" weil ein gang nicht ging. jetzt gehen ja alle! nur ein bischen kann ich noch tunen.

Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann lernt man das ganz einfach! Und ich werd mir das die Tage nochmal genau ansehen. Ich brauch nicht für alles einen Händler.


----------



## hako1800 (18. März 2008)

http://www.kh-krieger.de/MTB_workshop.htm:D


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

Ist die Garantie weg wenn ich die Aufkleber der Felgen entferne? Also die Garantie der Felge oder des Laufrads?

Ja oder nein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (19. März 2008)

ich hab die runter gerissen!
das rot sieht ******* aus!
kann mir nicht vorstellen das die garantie erlischt!


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

köar sieht es shice aus weils farblich nicht passt. Aber manche wollen die ja drauf haben. Ich muss das aber wissen mit der Garantie. Nicht das mir mal die nabe oder so kaputt geht und es dann heißt sie haben die Aufkleber entfernt und blablabla..


----------



## 900degrees (20. März 2008)

Hab heute endlich mein Race abgeholt, jetzt doch in weiß/blau .

Bilder stell ich noch rein, sieht aber schätzungsweise aus wie bei allen anderen 

Hab es mir in 18" geholt, beim 20er war einfach im Schritt quasi kein Platz mehr. Konnte leider nicht mehr als ein paar Meter auf der Straße damit fahren, erste kleinere Tour hoff ich am Wochenende zu schaffen .


----------



## Headshooter (20. März 2008)

cool  wieder einer mehr 
wir vermehren uns


----------



## Snatch (20. März 2008)

SO, es ist gestern gekommen. Es hat zwar geschneit. Aber ich musste unbedingt mal drauf und bin 10 Min um den Block gefahren. Da merkt man jeden cent, den das Rad wert ist. Ich bin gerade froh, dass mein S-Crash geklaut wurde....


Am Samstag geht es auf den Rosskopf 

Aber ne Frage noch. Werden die Bremsen noch viel besser wenn sie eingefahren sind? Im Neuzustand bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden 
Und wie ist das mit der Feder? Es ist ja richtig, dass wenn ich dir Hart stelle mit dem Hebel am Lemker, dass die trozdem noch etwas nachgiebt oder?
Und die letzte Frage. 
Das Rad macht keine komischen Geräusche wie mein S-Crash zuvor. Jedoch, wenn ich vorne auf dem Großen und hinten auf dem Kleinsten Zahnrad bin, dann knattert es leicht. Aber nur in der Konbination. Kann man das 100% einstellen oder ist das halt so? Ist mir auch egal. Aber würde es gerne wissen 

Danke euch.


----------



## 900degrees (20. März 2008)

A propos Bremsen. Wie ist der Druckpunkt bei euch, bzw wo? Ich muss die Hebel 1-2 cm einziehen ohne Widerstand bis es zupackt, dann aber ziemlich gut. Ist das normal oder sollte der weiter vorne sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (20. März 2008)

Wenn Bremscheibe und Bremsbelag neu sind dauert es eine Zeit bis sich beides aufeinander eingeschliffen hat. Dabei wird dann die Bremskraft deutlich besser. Wie das bei der Formula jetzt genau ist weiß ich natürlich nicht, fahre selber Avid, bei mir war es jedenfalls auch so das ich zu Anfang dachte was für eine Mistbremse, aber nach nicht einmal 200km ist die Bremse richtig schön bissig beworden.

Ich hab meine Bremse so eingestellt, dass wenn ich Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger zum bremsen nehme und dann die Hebel voll durchziehe trotzdem keinen der noch am Lenker befindlichen Finger klemme oder berühre, wenn das der Fall ist, ist sie eigentlich optimal eingestellt, wo dann der Druckpunkt liegt ist eingentlich egal da man ja nach Gefühl bremst.

Was das leichte wippen bei gelockter Gabel angeht, dass könnte das Floodgate sein, das ist dann bei dir nicht ganz zu. 

mfg


----------



## rODAHn (20. März 2008)

Die Gabel gibt bei mir im "gelockten" Zustand auch etwas nach...
Es stört mich aber auch nicht besonders.

...übrigens, wer sein RACE liebt, der putzt! 






Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (20. März 2008)

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen (glaube im ZEG Buch) man soll sein bike niemals mit direkten Wasserstrahl reinigen. Also so eine Dusche ist wohl nicht das beste.

Das wasser kriecht doch bis in die letzte Ecke und dann rostet es evt? Was ist mit der Kalkablagerung? Ich hatte schon überlegt mir ein paar Kanister isopropyalkohol zu bestellen, aber weiß auch nicht. Fürs grobe nehm ich immer spiritus und lappen.

Zu der Gabel: Meine gibt auch im gelockten Zustand etwas nach. Das müsste man aber sicher auch einstellen können. Aber andererseits ist die Federung doch komfort.


----------



## rODAHn (20. März 2008)

Ich putze es ja auch nicht nach jeder Tour so gründlich...

Ich wollte meinem Baby nur mal etwas gutes tun!
...aussderdem gibts danach noch ein warmes Handtuch und etwas WD-40 Sprühfett....da sollte nichts mehr rosten.


----------



## rODAHn (20. März 2008)

Übrigens...

sollte Euch Eure Freundin bei so einer Aktion erwischen,
macht Euch schon mal auf etwas gefasst.

Das RACE war zwar nach dieser Nummer sauber, das Bad allerdings genau das Gegenteil!


----------



## breakdenzer (20. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen (glaube im ZEG Buch) man soll sein bike niemals mit direkten Wasserstrahl reinigen. Also so eine Dusche ist wohl nicht das beste.
> 
> Das wasser kriecht doch bis in die letzte Ecke und dann rostet es evt? Was ist mit der Kalkablagerung? Ich hatte schon überlegt mir ein paar Kanister isopropyalkohol zu bestellen, aber weiß auch nicht. Fürs grobe nehm ich immer spiritus und lappen.
> 
> Zu der Gabel: Meine gibt auch im gelockten Zustand etwas nach. Das müsste man aber sicher auch einstellen können. Aber andererseits ist die Federung doch komfort.



Also ich glaube die schonendere Variante ist Wasser! Wenn du da mit Alkoholen arbeitest, ist das für den Lack bestimmt nicht so toll! 

Und wenn du mir sagst wie man ein Bike ohne direktes Wasser sauber bekommt  

So lange du das Bike nicht triefnass in den feuchten Kartoffelkeller stellst passiert da nix! Und rosten sollte da auch eigentlci kein Teil - wäre bei einem MTB schlecht, oder! Kalk - da haste aber hartes Wasser bei euch!


----------



## Xenion (20. März 2008)

So ein Duschstrahl ist fürs MTB eher nicht schädlich - der Dreck und die Steinchen für so nen Badewannenabfluss schon. 

Man sollte nur nicht mit nem Hochdruckreiniger direkt auf die Lager drauf halten denn das ist nicht so gut aber ansonsten darf Wasser nem MTB nicht schaden.


----------



## Musicman (20. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen (glaube im ZEG Buch) man soll sein bike niemals mit direkten Wasserstrahl reinigen. Also so eine Dusche ist wohl nicht das beste.


Sorry, das ist Blödsinn was da geschrieben steht....



lew187 schrieb:


> Das wasser kriecht doch bis in die letzte Ecke und dann rostet es evt?


 Tjo, schönen Gruss von der Luftfeuchtigkeit. Macht nichts, das Rad darf und soll auch nass weden. 





lew187 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Kalkablagerung? Ich hatte schon überlegt mir ein paar Kanister isopropyalkohol zu bestellen, aber weiß auch nicht. Fürs grobe nehm ich immer spiritus und lappen.


Kalk? Ich bitte dich, das ist doch keine Waschmaschine. Isopropanol und Spiritus sind denkbar schlechte, sehr schlechte,  Pflegeartikel fürs Rad.




lew187 schrieb:


> Zu der Gabel: Meine gibt auch im gelockten Zustand etwas nach. Das müsste man aber sicher auch einstellen können. Aber andererseits ist die Federung doch komfort.


So soll es auch sein, mach dir deswegen keine Gedanken


----------



## lew187 (20. März 2008)

Spiritus ist IMMER gut. Das verflüchtigt sich! Und es reinigt streifenfrei. Damit geh ich ab und zu über die Rohe. Natürlich nicht Kette und sowas.


----------



## 900degrees (20. März 2008)

Spiritus ist ziemlich aggressiv und denk ich nicht das beste für den Lack, egal ob er sich verflüchtigt, oder lieg ich da falsch? Würd ich jedenfalls nicht machen.

Nach dem Waschen mit nem feuchten Lappen drüber und nem trockenen hinterher hinterlässt auch keine Streifen, stinkt weniger und ist gesünder für den Lack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (20. März 2008)

Aber ehrlich, wozu mit Spiritus rangehen, wenns doch ein Eimer warmes Wasser genauso tut?
Mein Bike glänzt auch so nach der Komplettwäsche wie neu.
Der Hang zur Übertreibung kommt hier im Thread ab und an mal durch.


----------



## lew187 (20. März 2008)

spiritus ist doch nicht aggressiv. Das reinigt halt gut (harze lösen usw) und verflüchtigt sich super schnell. Dem lack tut das nix. Ich putze alles mögliche mit spiritus.
Aber ihr habt auch recht das es wasser auch tut.

Bin grad dabei die Aufkleber meiner Felgen zu entfernen.. das geht ja mal schwer ab. Also die Hauptaufkleber sind kein Problem, aber diese klebeschicht.. furchtbar. Aber es lohnt sich.

Was haltet ihr hier von?:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheel-Stripes-Ho...ryZ88525QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

könnte das gut aussehen zum blaun race? Blaue oder schwarze?


----------



## Schelle (20. März 2008)

:kotz: is mir schlecht - spiegelt aber nur meine Meinung wieder...
Frohes Osterfest!


----------



## lew187 (20. März 2008)

wie, was wo?
Was ist denn deine Meinung genau? Mit Begründung bitte.

Also die wheel stripes sehen doch top aus. Ein richtiger hingucker.

Könnt mir gut vorstellen das es in schwarz am besten aussieht. Blau ist unbeleuchtet doch etwas zu hell.


http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/product_images/wheel_stripes_02.jpg


----------



## Schelle (21. März 2008)

> Mit Begründung bitte.


Ich weiß im Moment nicht, wie ich "nichtgefallen" begründen soll. Sieht halt völlig verspielt aus. "Es gefällt mir nicht" ist da noch die harmlose Variante. Aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekannter Weise nicht streiten


----------



## breakdenzer (21. März 2008)

Nimm den gut gemeinten Rat an und säubere dein Race nicht mit Spiritus - die Eigenschaft des schnellen Verflüchtigen beruht auf dem hochprozentigen Alkoholgehalt - Reaktion mit Luft etc...
Auf Dauer wird dein Lack dudurch stumpf, glaub es mir!

Mit dieser Radbeleuchtung oder was das sein soll - Reflektoren? - ist natürlich Geschmackssache - aber es geht schon Richtung Pimp my Bike, und bedenk bitte, dass du ein Sportgerät und kein Raumschiff fährst


----------



## Headshooter (21. März 2008)

... soll jeder sein eigenes ding machen ...


----------



## lew187 (21. März 2008)

wie sieht das denn in schwarz aus? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen wie schwarz im dunkeln leuchtet.


----------



## Xenion (21. März 2008)

Was bringt dir schwarz? Die Felgen sind doch eh schwarz... versteh ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (21. März 2008)

Geht ja um das leuchten im Dunkeln. Nicht darum das es Tagsüber schön aussieht. Aber ich hab mir jetzt vom Anbieter sagen lasen, dass die schwarzen gelblich/okar leuchten. Also dann kommen die nicht in Frage.
Höchstens die Blauen...

*edit:*

kann mir jemand sagen welche Sattelklemmendurchmesser ich brauche?
Habe eben mal gemessen,  aber dadurch werd ich nicht schlauer.

Also: 34.9, 36.4 oder 38.5mm ???
Die soll halt genauso groß sein wie die original cube klemme.


----------



## rODAHn (22. März 2008)

Hi,

ich werde hier bald wahnsinnig!
...gibt es denn keine weißen Lenkergriffe mit blauen "lock-on" Ringen?

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (22. März 2008)

gibt nur die specialized in weiß mit lock on ringen, aber die sind nicht blau. Könntest dir höchstens von hope solche blauen lenkerstopfen kaufen und weiße griffe, aber die stopfen sind voll teuer.

weißt du zufällig welche größe ich bei einer sattelklemme brauche?


----------



## rODAHn (22. März 2008)

Auf meiner steht eine 35...    Also 34.9

Aber 100%ig sicher bin ich mir da nicht.


----------



## steve81 (22. März 2008)

du brauchst 34,9!
welche kaufst du?
ich habe die blaue hope, passt perfekt!
würde auf jeden fall die ohne schnellspanner nehmen!


----------



## lew187 (22. März 2008)

Warum ohne schnellspanner? Gründe? Komm mir nicht mit dem gewicht!  das merkt NIEMAND.
Und ja, die hope.. alles von hope in Blau. Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner und spacer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (22. März 2008)

weils a.)leichter ist, b.)besser aussieht, c.)ich eine feste sattelhöhe habe, warum brauche ich also einen schnellspanner? u. d.) sollte ich mein rad doch mal irgendwo unbeobachtet stehen lassen, muss ich den sattel nicht mitschleppen!
noch fragen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. März 2008)

zu a)
wieviel wiegt es weniger? 3g, 5g evt.10g sehr guter Witz.

zu b)
naja das ist ja mal Geschmackssache.

zu d)
wer sein Race als Sportgerät nutzt läßt es für gewöhnlich nirgendwo unbeaufsichtig stehen, sondern hat für sowas ein Zweitbike mit dem man fährt wenn man sein Bike stehen lassen muss.

zu c)
da das Race kein Fully ist muss man beim Downhill mit dem Hintern aus dem Sattel und die Unebenheiten mit den Beinen abfedern, wenn diese Abfahrten mal länger und grober sind, freut sich jeder darüber sein Sattel mal schnell tiefer machen zukönnen. Dafür ist der Schnellverschluß an dieser Stelle eigentlich konzipiert worden. Wer schon mal Abfahrten von mehr als 15 min hatte weiß wovon ich rede. Zumal es sich auf die Fahrtechnik positiv auswirkt wenn man beweglicher auf dem Bike steht, als statisch im Sattel sitzt.

noch fragen?


----------



## steve81 (22. März 2008)

sind nur 95gramm! zudem ist die nicht "schnellspanner-version" 10 billiger!
bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen ober er sein rad als sportgerät nutzt oder damit auch mal zum einkaufen fährt!?was wenn das race das zweitrad ist?
ich persönlich steige vor einer abfahrt nicht vom rad u. schraub die stütze runter, bleibt aber auch jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. März 2008)

95g nur an der Sattelklemme???
aber du hast schon Recht, ist jedem selbst überlassen und wer den Schnellverschluß nicht braucht kann ihn sicher auch weglassen, wollte auch nur mal ein paar Argumente für ihn aufstellen.
nix für ungut. 

mfg


----------



## lew187 (22. März 2008)

Also ich seh schon das ist geschmacksache.

Ohne Hebel: 19 Gramm
Mit Hebel: 52 Gramm

Also wer hier sich wegen dem Gewicht für die ohne Hebel entscheidet.. naja.. egal 

Ich schlaf noch ne Nacht drüber 

zu d)
ich versteh steve nicht.. was meinst du mit "muss ich den sattel nicht mitschleppen" ???

Wie auch immer.. das race sollte man NIEMALS irgendwo stehen lassen! Da brauch nur mal ein spinner kommen der da aus spass mitm schlüssel übern lack kratzt und dann gute nacht. Also für 0815 Wege hab ich auch ein 2t bike...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (22. März 2008)

steve81 wird damit meinen das wenn man sein Race stehen läßt sich einer den Sattel samt Stütze klaut, da man ja bloß den Schnellverschluß umlegen muss.

hab grad meine Sattelklemme gewogen 40g mit Dreck, hab ich schon mal 12 zu der von lew187 gespart, ohne was zu bezahlen juhu   

Ach lew187 34,9 sollte passen.

mfg


----------



## lew187 (22. März 2008)

Also wie gesagt, rad stehen lassen kommt nicht in Frage. Den einzigsten Vorteil der klemme mit Hebel seh ich darin dass ich den Sattel schnell verstellen kann, was ich aber eigentlich nicht tue.

Ich frag mich jetzt nur ob die klemme ohne hebel genauso sicher hällt wie mit hebel. Dreht sich die schraube bei der ohne hebel nicht mit der zeit locker???


----------



## breakdenzer (22. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, rad stehen lassen kommt nicht in Frage. Den einzigsten Vorteil der klemme mit Hebel seh ich darin dass ich den Sattel schnell verstellen kann, was ich aber eigentlich nicht tue.
> 
> Ich frag mich jetzt nur ob die klemme ohne hebel genauso sicher hällt wie mit hebel. Dreht sich die schraube bei der ohne hebel nicht mit der zeit locker???



Nein, aber wenn du das Bike nicht unbeaufsichtigz stehen lässt hol dir den Schnelli - der hat ja auch seine Vorteile...


----------



## lew187 (22. März 2008)

mit Hebel meinste?
Hast du den auch? 

Weiß nicht welche Version optisch besser rüberkommt


----------



## breakdenzer (22. März 2008)

Ne ich hab noch den original - aber ich bin vom System mit Hebel überzeugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (22. März 2008)

Dann nehm ich auch den mit Hebel. Vielleicht wird es sich dann doch irgendwann bezahlt machen.

edit: hab mir jetzt mal die blauen lenkerendkappen von hope bestellt  muss mal sehen wie die so aussehen und ob sie überhaupt passen.
Aber das ist halt ne optische Sache.


----------



## rODAHn (24. März 2008)

Kann mal einer ein Foto von den Schnellspannern reinstellen?
...natürlich am Race.


----------



## lew187 (24. März 2008)

den hope? frag mal steve. Ich bekomm sie nächste woche, und auch die lenkerendkappen, also wenn das nicht aussieht...


----------



## steve81 (24. März 2008)

hier mal ein ausschnitt von der hope sattelklemme:


----------



## lew187 (24. März 2008)

was ist das unter dem spanner?


----------



## Sunset (24. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> was ist das unter dem spanner?


 
ne funzel


----------



## lew187 (24. März 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> ne funzel



?


----------



## kamil (24. März 2008)

backlight


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. März 2008)

Rücklicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (24. März 2008)

Das ist aber mal ein schmales Teil!

Was hat das Race eigentlich für eine Kurbel? Deore LX ??? Was ist da für ein Innenlager drinn?
Wenn ich mir den Kurbelsatz FC-M770 kaufe, muss ich dann das Innenlager auch tauschen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. März 2008)

Schau mal hier was da für eine Kurbel steht

und dann hier


----------



## lew187 (24. März 2008)

hab ich auch schon gegoogelt, hilft ja nix. Steht nix zum Innenlager  oder ich überlese etwas...
Und bevor ich irgendwas losschraube oder so, muss ich das 100%ig genau wissen.


----------



## Musicman (24. März 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Rücklicht!



knog light


----------



## lew187 (25. März 2008)

muss ich jetzt das Innenlager tauschen wenn ich einen neuen XT Kurbelsatz anbringen will? Oder kann das Innenlager drinne bleiben so dass ich nur die beiden Kurbelärme anbringen muss?


----------



## patrese993 (25. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt das Innenlager tauschen wenn ich einen neuen XT Kurbelsatz anbringen will? Oder kann das Innenlager drinne bleiben so dass ich nur die beiden Kurbelärme anbringen muss?



Wer suchet, der findet:
auf der cube Homepage findet man raus, daß es sich um eine M532 Kurbel handelt.
Auf shimano.com findet sich diese Kurbel unter der Deore Gruppe. In der Explosionszeichnung sieht man die Hollowtech Konstruktion, die auch bei der XT Kurbel findet, ergo kann das Innenlager bleiben.
Es stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn, da das Innenlager normalerweise mitgeliefert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. März 2008)

Ich vermute auch das es passen könnte. Da es bei beiden Kurbelgarnituren die gleiche Konstruktionweise ist(nicht Technologie, die ist unterschiedlich; Deore - 2Piece, XT - HollowtechII). Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Da ja schon eine kleine Veränderung im Wellen Durchmesser, was ja nicht abwegig wäre auf Grund unterschiedlich verwendeter Materialien und sicher unterschiedlicher Steifigkeitswerten, reichen würde das beide Lager andere Innendurchmesser haben.
Dagegen sprich allerdings wieder das ich weiß das meine LX Kurbel das gleiche Lager wie die XT Kurbel hat, was zu der Annahme führen kann das es sich bei der Deore Gruppe ebenfalls um das gleiche handelt, da es ökonomischer Ansicht fast keinen Sinn macht extra für die Deore ein neues Lager zu produzieren.

Womit man bei dem Sinn wäre: Sollte es sich um das exakt das gleiche Lager handeln, wäre es meiner Meinung nach unsinnig dieses auch noch zu tauschen. 
1. Arbeit gespart, 
2. Man hat noch ein unbenutztes Lager für eventuelle Reperatur/Austausch wenn das alte defekt/kaputt ist, oder wenn man es verkaufen möchte ist ein unbenutztes sicher etwas besser zu verkaufen.

ich würde diese Frage eher im TechTalk stellen als hier oder bei Paul Lange per mail nachforschen ob es sich um das baugleiche Lager handelt.

mfg


----------



## xerto (25. März 2008)

Habe am Samstag zugeschlagen und bei MHW-Bikes in Schwäbisch Hall ein LTD Race gekauft. 

Bin bei Schnee und Eis von Frankfurt am Main bis Schwäbisch Hall mit meinen Smart geschlittert, weil ich heiß auf das Bike war.

Vielen Dank auch an Herrn Neumann für die gute Beratung und den guten Preis für das Cube.










Jetzt isses schon der erste mal richtig dreckig. (Auf dem Bild ist es nagelneu und noch ohne Erdkontakt) Ein tolles Bike. 

Ich bin übrigens 1.78 m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm . Ich habe mich für das 20 Zoll Bike entschieden und bin darüber froh. Alle passt bestens!


----------



## powerbar__ (25. März 2008)

Öhm, kleine Frage: Bei der K18, ist die Schraube, die sozusagen reingedrückt wird beim Bremsen ja mit nem Gewinde versehen. Kann ich da den "Abstand" der Griffe einstellen? (Man, ihr wisst schon was ich mein  )


----------



## Nafets190 (25. März 2008)

mal eine Frage am Rande: Was wiegt der LDT Race Rahmen nackt bzw. mit Steuersatz?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## lew187 (25. März 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch das es passen könnte. Da es bei beiden Kurbelgarnituren die gleiche Konstruktionweise ist(nicht Technologie, die ist unterschiedlich; Deore - 2Piece, XT - HollowtechII). Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Da ja schon eine kleine Veränderung im Wellen Durchmesser, was ja nicht abwegig wäre auf Grund unterschiedlich verwendeter Materialien und sicher unterschiedlicher Steifigkeitswerten, reichen würde das beide Lager andere Innendurchmesser haben.
> Dagegen sprich allerdings wieder das ich weiß das meine LX Kurbel das gleiche Lager wie die XT Kurbel hat, was zu der Annahme führen kann das es sich bei der Deore Gruppe ebenfalls um das gleiche handelt, da es ökonomischer Ansicht fast keinen Sinn macht extra für die Deore ein neues Lager zu produzieren.
> 
> Womit man bei dem Sinn wäre: Sollte es sich um das exakt das gleiche Lager handeln, wäre es meiner Meinung nach unsinnig dieses auch noch zu tauschen.
> ...




Hier?
http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/s...ionszeichnungen/2008/VPDFS/TN_GE/TN_05_GE.PDF

Da steht wieder nix zum Innenlager.

Wenns denn das gleiche ist dann würd ich es selbstverständlich auch nicht tauschen, ist doch klar. Aber ich würds schon gern 100%ig wissen.

@xerto

Der rote Aufkleber muss weg, stört die vollkommenheit.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. März 2008)

Ich sagte ja das man es nur vermuten kann auf Grund der Infos auf der Paul Lange Seite, da keine genauen Details dort stehen. Deshalb einfach mail eine mail schicken und hier im TechTalk fragen evebtuell weiß es jemand da.

@Nafets190

mein mich zu erinnern das ich auf der H&S HP den Rahmen eloxiert mit 1890g bei 18" angegeben gesehen hab, leider ist der Race Rahmen da nun nicht mehr einzeln zufinden.
edit:ab ca 1690galso kleinster Rahmen.


----------



## lew187 (25. März 2008)

Mal sehen was die im technik Bereich sagen. Wenns das gleiche Lager ist dann ist der Kurbelarmtausch ein Kinderspiel, oder?

edit: has jetzt.... lager kann bleiben. Also werd ich mir ne XT Kurbel drann schrauben. Und dann bin quasi fertig.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (25. März 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Öhm, kleine Frage: Bei der K18, ist die Schraube, die sozusagen reingedrückt wird beim Bremsen ja mit nem Gewinde versehen. Kann ich da den "Abstand" der Griffe einstellen? (Man, ihr wisst schon was ich mein  )



Ja, kannst Du. Es sollten aber am Ende mindestens noch 1-2 mm aus rausragen.


----------



## patrese993 (25. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die im technik Bereich sagen. Wenns das gleiche Lager ist dann ist der Kurbelarmtausch ein Kinderspiel, oder?
> 
> edit: has jetzt.... lager kann bleiben. Also werd ich mir ne XT Kurbel drann schrauben. Und dann bin quasi fertig.



ich blicks immer noch ned... Du bekommst doch das Innenlager dazu? Das ist dann neu und noch ein paar Gramm leichter... Zeitaufwand beim Wechsel vielleicht 3 Minuten...


----------



## lew187 (25. März 2008)

warum leichter? Es sind doch die gleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (25. März 2008)

Ich merke schon, Ihr wollt die 2000 Beiträge noch diesen Monat schaffen!


----------



## rODAHn (25. März 2008)

...und ich beginne gleich mal damit!

Ha sich eigentlich schon jemand eine "Flatbar" als Lenker montiert?
...wie ist das Fahrverhalten danach?

In diversen Bike Zeitschriften wird immer wieder gesagt, das ein Vorbau unter 90mm sowie eineFlatbar das Bike super kontollierbar machen...?

Erfahrungswerte?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. März 2008)

An meinem Giant hab ich nen Flatbar und ein kurzen Vorbau, allerdings ist es ein 18" und Starr, aber ich find schon da es ein "anderes" Lenken ist. Ist halt echt schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## patrese993 (25. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> warum leichter? Es sind doch die gleichen.



sie sind kompatibel, aber nicht gleich.

Andernfalls hätten die Einzelteile des Innenlagers in der Explosionszeichnung auf der Shimano Homepage nicht unterschiedliche Teilenummern....


@rodahn: Ich fahre einen KCNC Flatbar (600mm) samt ProLite Vorbau (100mm) und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Länge des Vorbaus solltest Du eher von Deiner Sitzposition abhängig machen, nicht vom Bikehandling...


----------



## xerto (26. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Hier?
> 
> Der rote Aufkleber muss weg, stört die vollkommenheit.



Stimmt! der fliegt noch raus.


----------



## xerto (26. März 2008)

Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch:

Beim Fahrrad habe ich Geräusche von hinten. Klingt so ein bisschen wie klingeln oder klirren, wie Scherben

Kann das die Scheibe sein?
Kann eine Scheibe klirren?

Habt Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Xenion (26. März 2008)

Ja das hört sich nach der Bremsscheibe an... 

Einfach mal ein bissl fahren dann gibt sich das schon...


----------



## powerbar__ (26. März 2008)

​
Damit wir was zum gugn haben


----------



## xerto (26. März 2008)

Wunderschöne Bilder

Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich stelle meine Frage bewusst in diesem Thread, weil sie doch irgendwie etwas mit limitierten Cube-Modellen zu tun hat. Es geht aber um das AMS LTD 2008 (oder eben AMS CC 2008). Wenn man der Beschreibung im Internet glaubt, hat es den gleichen Rahmen wie AMS Pro. Stimmt es denn oder ist es auch der minderwertigere Rahmen wie im Fall des LTD CC Hardtails? Vielleicht steht sogar die Antwort hier im Forum, doch verzeiht mir bitte meine Frage - ich muss mich bis morgen entscheiden, ob ich das Bike nehme oder nicht. Habe nämlich ein gutes Angebot bekommen.  
Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!

MfG Andrej


----------



## lew187 (26. März 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch:
> 
> Beim Fahrrad habe ich Geräusche von hinten. Klingt so ein bisschen wie klingeln oder klirren, wie Scherben
> 
> ...



Das bleibt auch so, wenn du nicht das schleifen meinst.
Also wenn die Bremsscheibe an den Belägen schleift, dann spann halt das Rad nochmal neu ein, bis es gut läuft, oder fahr weiter bis es ausgeschliffen ist. Aber das klirren vor allem in Kurven das bleibt. Aber hört man doch auch nur auf Asphalt... Auf Waldwege usw kommt das nicht mehr.


----------



## xerto (27. März 2008)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Das Klirren auf Asphalt bleibt? Ist das Bauart bedingt oder ein Konstruktionsfehler?

Auf Waldwegen ist es weg. Also nicht der Belag. Na gut, ich muss wohl damit leben.
Ansonsten ist es ein tolles Bike.


----------



## lew187 (27. März 2008)

Ich hab selber schon danach geforscht und es auch hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen.. das klirren ist normal. Hat glaub ich irgendwas mit Schwingungen zu tun... aber es ist auf keinen Fall was kaputt


----------



## xerto (27. März 2008)

Danke für Deine  Mühe


----------



## breakdenzer (27. März 2008)

Das Profil der Reifen versetzt (vorallem bei hohem Reifendruck) die Scheibe in Schwingung - wenn die groß genug wird, kommt es eben zu diesem klirren.

Ist bei nahezu allen Scheiben der Fall. 

Zu dem CC Modell wird dir hier keiner was sagen können, weil keiner von uns ein AMS hat. Vergleich die Geometrie - wenn die gleich ist, wieder die Lackierung, die den Preisunterschied bringt.

Wir sind hier fast alle von den CC Modellen weg, da der Rahmen im Endeffekt das Teil ist, was am längsten hält, und die Kurbel irgendwann eh ausgetauscht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (27. März 2008)

Ist es nun definitiv der Fall, dass CC *keinen* AMS Pro-Rahmen hat? Er sieht schon anders aus, es fehlen z.B. die blau-rote Akzente, die der Pro-Rahmen besitzt... Keine Ahnung, ob man den Beschreibungen bei gewissen Internet-Bikehändlern glauben kann...


----------



## lew187 (27. März 2008)

Wie macht sich das?


----------



## powerbar__ (27. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das?
> [IMGaa]http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/5110/54210250qu0.th.jpg[/IMG]



Hmm, wenn man mehr von sehn würde... aber so siehts an meinem schwarzen aus:

http://www.abload.de/img/wald1_klkopiefen.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/p3260013kopiegmj.jpg


----------



## 900degrees (27. März 2008)

Schick, die muss her, evtl noch die blaue Sattelklemme. Dann ist aber gut.. zu viel weiß blau is auch net das wahre .


----------



## lew187 (27. März 2008)

Sind wohl die gleichen wie deine.
Hab die von ebay.. 1â¬ 4 StÃ¼ck!!  SchÃ¶nes Aluminium.

NÃ¤chste woche bekomm ich noch blaue spacer, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner und Lenkerendkappen von Hope. Das muss schon in Blau, sonst ist der Kontrast so langweilig 

Die Lenkerendkappen sind voll teuer mit 25 Euro, aber mal testen ob die Ã¼berhaupt passen.

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=38393


----------



## Xenion (27. März 2008)

Was bringen eigentlich solche Lenkerendkappen außer mehr Gewicht?


----------



## lew187 (27. März 2008)

Schutz für den Lenker bei Unfällen oder so... und natürlich Optik! Also schöne Lenkerendkappen wie die Hope machen schon was her... Zu weißen Griffen muss das top aussehen.
Und 35 Gramm ist wohl mal nix! Das ist doch völlig egal ob 35g mehr oder weniger.. merkt niemand.


----------



## Xenion (27. März 2008)

Hmm ich hab das Bike noch nicht so lange und mein Budget ist erstmal ausgereizt...  Mal schaun was mit der Zeit kommt... evtl. auch Lenkerendkappen...


----------



## lew187 (28. März 2008)

Die in weiß: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...64;page=1;ID=ee38f44c5d5ab2ba8d8e76e65e4ac022
Lohnt sich 

Die Lenkerendkappen die ich bestellt habe, haben noch lieferzeit, also vor ende nächster Woche wird das nix  Und ich weiß nichtmal ob die passen.

Mach doch nochmal ein paar Fotos.. wir müssen den thread doch am leben halten


----------



## xerto (29. März 2008)

Was habt ihr den für Griffe am Bike? 

Die Originalen sind doch relativ dünn und bringen kaum Komfort. Gibt es hübsche Dickere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (29. März 2008)

Ich habe mir eben diese hier bestellt:

http://www.actionsports.de/Griffe/Nope-Milky-Diamond-LockOn-Griffe-white::10642.html

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (29. März 2008)

Ist ja eigentlich egal welche (nope, spank, specialized...), hauptsache weiß 

Was würdet ihr von so einem Lenker halten? Also es geht nicht um den Hersteller, sondern nur darum das er weiß ist:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53488

Das passt nicht so gut zu einem schwarzem Vorbau bzw insgesamt, oder?

nochmal meins im moment:


 


Fehlt halt nur noch blaues hope zeug + xt kurbel


----------



## aloha2002 (29. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Bremse.
Bin vorhin kurz durch die Stadt gegurkt, dann hab ichs eine Stunde stehen lassen und als ich dann wieder los wollte ist mir aufgefallen ich den rechten Bremshebel jetzt ein gutes Stück weiter ziehen muß bis die Bremse zieht.
Das Schleifen ist auch wieder seit ein paar Tagen hinten und vorne massiv.
Vorher war es fast verschwunden.
Irgendwelche Ideen?
Grüße
aloha


----------



## Headshooter (29. März 2008)

vielleicht luft in der bremsleitung. würde mir jetzt so als erstes einfallen. aber irgendwie kann ich mir das nach so kurzer zeit nicht vorstellen, außer du hast irgedwo ein leck oder so. bei mienem kumpel ist das auch im moment so. neues rad und er weiß auch noch nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## lew187 (29. März 2008)

Du hast es eine Stunde unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen? Das kann ja nicht sein, oder?

Bist du dir sicher das es vorher nicht auch so war?
Die Vorderbremse zieht normalerweise immer stärker an als die hintere, also vorne ungefähr 80% und hinten 20%.

Das schleifen kommt davon dass die Bremsscheibe an den Belägen schleift.
Versuch mal den Schnellspanner zu lösen und nochmal zuzuspannen, bis es quasi weg ist. Wenn das nicht hilft einmal die Bremsbeläge rausnehmen und die Kolben wieder fest reindrücken, oder wenns dich massiv stört, dann nimmste dir Stück schleifpapier und schleifst die Bremsbeläge halt ein bischen ab...

So hab ichs gemacht.


----------



## aloha2002 (29. März 2008)

hab es nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen ... es stand ne stunde in der stadt in meinem büro (aber ich muß mich ja auch nicht rechtfertigen  ) und es hat tatsächlich erst nachdem angefangen.
die bremskraft ist normal, das meinte ich nicht. ich meinte einfach das der weg des re. bremshebels sich verlängert hat bis die bremse zieht.
das mit dem schleifen ist mir bekannt, ich hatte mich nur gewundert das es so plötzlich wieder hi und vo so massiv geworden ist.
ich hatte es 9 tage gar nicht benutzt (urlaub) und bin jetzt insges. ca. 3 wochen keine tour gefahren.
bin bißchen ratlos...


----------



## lew187 (29. März 2008)

Wie ist das denn genau wenn du beide Bremshebel vergleichst, also wie stark du drücken musst beim fahren und dann bremsen.


----------



## breakdenzer (30. März 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> hab es nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen ... es stand ne stunde in der stadt in meinem büro (aber ich muß mich ja auch nicht rechtfertigen  ) und es hat tatsächlich erst nachdem angefangen.
> die bremskraft ist normal, das meinte ich nicht. ich meinte einfach das der weg des re. bremshebels sich verlängert hat bis die bremse zieht.
> das mit dem schleifen ist mir bekannt, ich hatte mich nur gewundert das es so plötzlich wieder hi und vo so massiv geworden ist.
> ich hatte es 9 tage gar nicht benutzt (urlaub) und bin jetzt insges. ca. 3 wochen keine tour gefahren.
> bin bißchen ratlos...



Wenn der Hebelweg länger ist als vorher (spürbar), dann hast du einen Druckverlust in der Leitung. Entweder ein Leck, oder wirklich nur Luft... Gegen das Leck spricht aber die gebliebene Bremsleistung.


----------



## rODAHn (30. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich egal welche (nope, spank, specialized...), hauptsache weiß
> 
> Was würdet ihr von so einem Lenker halten? Also es geht nicht um den Hersteller, sondern nur darum das er weiß ist:
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53488
> ...




Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, den Lenker von Syncros zu kaufen.
Für die Eckdaten ist er aber zu teuer.
Ich habe mir jetzt die gesamte "Ritchey WCS Wet Black" Serie bestellt.
(Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) 
Diese Komponenten sind leichter, sehen auch super geil aus (nur leider nicht weiß) und sind bei  www.actionsports.de  sogar sehr bezahlbar.
in ein paar Tagen kann ich mal einige Fotos reinstellen.
...ich hoffe, die Teile sind am Dienstag da.   *freu*

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (30. März 2008)

Kommt hier im Forum eigentlich jemand aus Diekholzen bei Hildesheim?
...oder ist da am 30.03. mit seinem schwarzen RACE 2008 durchgefahren?


----------



## lew187 (30. März 2008)

den wet black lenker von ritchey hatte ich auch schon.
Der ging aber wieder zurück, weil er mir nicht gefiel 
War zwar schön black, aber etwas zu lang mit 66cm und naja, wa halt nicht so mein Geschmack.

Was spricht gegen den Syncros Lenker? Vom Gewicht her ist der genauso schwer wie der ritchey wet black. Also 240g. Dafür ist der ritchey 2cm länger.. das find ich schon zu lang. Vorallem wenn man einen längeren vorbau hat, brauch der Lenker nicht so breit sein.

Diesen Vorbau hast du bestellt, oder?
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...78;page=1;ID=1970bfc4d672676e8d499ede5fb07c52
Optisch find ich den zu verspielt und nicht konsequent genug.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. März 2008)

Meine Herren! Was war das heute ein geiler Tag. Strahlender Sonnenschein und um die 17°C und dann noch Sommerzeit. (Da kann man dann auch ein wenig länger im Bett bleiben und hat trotzdem noch ausreichend Zeit/Sonnenlicht für ne Tour + Nachbereitung)
Bin heute das erste mal mit kurzer Hose gefahren und es war super. Die Trails waren teilweise noch super matschig vom Holzeinschlag. Bei den ersten Stellen hat man noch aufgepasst. Irgendwann war es dann egal und man hatte den halben Wald an den Unterschenkel kleben (Sehr geeignet um Wanderer zu erschrecken, die halten Dich dann alle für bekloppt.) . Unterwegs noch von einem - Gott sei dank - friedlichen Boxer angefallen worden. Mitten im Wald war das Vieh auf einmal neben mir und wollte gestreichelt werden. Als Hundefreund hab ich das natürlich auch gern gemacht.
Blöd war, dass ich zu wenig Wasser dabei hatte. Am Trinkrucksack ist das Mundstück undicht, und ich dachte ne Flasche 0,7 L dürfte auch reichen. Irrtum, war nämlich doch schon recht warm draußen. Schlißelich hab ich mich dann hungrig und durstig die letzten km nach Hause geschleppt. Die Rettung war da der Eiswagen 10 km vorm Ziel. Hab Erdbeer-, Vanilie- und Schokoladeneis in der Sonne auf nem Holzbalken genossen. Super! Ich freu mich auf den Sommer! 
Zu Hause mussten dann nur noch Bike und Biker wieder sauber gemacht werden. Bei den Beinen brauchte ich sogar ne Vorwäsche, so viel Dreck saß da drauf. Und nach einer Stunde an der Teppichstange war das Bike auch wieder fit. Sieht schon wieder aus wie neu und steht wieder in der Wohnung. Rundrum ein super Tag!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. März 2008)

Wie haltet Ihr das eigentlich mit den Wartungintervallen bei der Gabel?
Ich hab jetzt fast 50 Stunden voll. Da steht ja eigentlich der Ausbau der unteren Baugruppe, Lagerbuchsen säubern und Ölbad wechseln an.


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Wo du grad von Gabel sprichst... wie ist das jetzt nochmal mit dem Umbau auf 100mm? Kann man das selber machen ohne rumzusauen oder ist das eher nicht empfehlenswert?

Und das geht nur mit komplett Ausbau der Gabel?

Hast du schon mal die "untere Baugruppe" ausgebaut?


----------



## patrese993 (31. März 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> hab es nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen ... es stand ne stunde in der stadt in meinem büro (aber ich muß mich ja auch nicht rechtfertigen  ) und es hat tatsächlich erst nachdem angefangen.
> die bremskraft ist normal, das meinte ich nicht. ich meinte einfach das der weg des re. bremshebels sich verlängert hat bis die bremse zieht.
> das mit dem schleifen ist mir bekannt, ich hatte mich nur gewundert das es so plötzlich wieder hi und vo so massiv geworden ist.
> ich hatte es 9 tage gar nicht benutzt (urlaub) und bin jetzt insges. ca. 3 wochen keine tour gefahren.
> bin bißchen ratlos...



evtl mal die Kolben gangbar machen... wenn da einer ausgerückt hängt, ist die Bremsleistung zwar auch da, aber man hat keinen Druckpunkt und einen langen Hebelweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (31. März 2008)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Bremsen sind... Mir kommt es auch vor als hätte meine Hinterradbremse irgendwie weniger "Druck" als die vordere... Ist mir gestern beim Einstellen der Hebel aufgefallen das sich der für die hintere Bremse viel leichter ziehen lässt und ich glaube auch das sich nur noch ein Kolben bewegt und der andere ziemlich dicht an der Scheibe feststeht. Kann das sein? Werd die Woche eh mal mitn Rad zur Arbeit fahren wenn das Wetter so bleibt und dann beim Händler vorbei fahren. Bremsen tut sie schon noch ganz normal aber so ganz "sauber" kommt mir das nicht vor... 

Leider hab ich das super Wetter gestern nicht so genießen können... bin Samstag mit Fieber im Bett gelegen und meine Freundin hätt mich gekillt wenn ich dann gestern mit dem Rad raus wäre... und so gesund wär das glaub ich auch nicht gewesen...


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Also kannst du z.B den rechten Bremshebel weiter reinziehen als den linken, oder wie macht sich das bemerkbar?

Wegen den Bremskolben.. nimm doch die Beläge mal raus und drück dann zu, dann siehste doch ob die sich beide noch bewegen


----------



## Xenion (31. März 2008)

Ne das nicht, der Bremshebel hat ja nen festen Anschlag... aber er lässt sich einfach mit weniger Kraftaufwand ziehen... ich weiß ist blöd zu erklären... Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit passt aber er lässt sich leichter bedienen und mir ist so als wär das nicht seit Anfang an... 

Das mit den Kolben muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Also auf jeden Fall spürbar leichter? Bei mir bremst es hinten ja auch leichter/weniger als vorne, aber das soll ja normal sein.

Aber probier das mal mit den Kolben und vorher die Bremsbeläge rausnehmen. Hinterher dann mit einem Schraubenzieher wieder reindrücken. So stehts auch in der Anleitung. Ich hätte es gerne das ich hinten etwas schneller bremsen kann, also das ich nicht ganz durchdrücken muss um zum stehen zu kommen, sondern wie vorne direkt fest bremsen kann.

Muss ich da an den Schrauben drehen?


----------



## Xenion (31. März 2008)

Also die Schrauben in den Griffen sind nur da um den Hebel, also die Griffweite, zu verstellen. 
Oder meinst du die etwas größeren Schrauben am Geber? Wenn ja dann weiß ich nicht genau in wie weit man da vielleicht auch etwas "richtig verstellen" (also das nicht mehr geht) kann... 
Meine Bremsen packen eigentlich schon beim halben Hebelweg so stark zu das dann meistens das Hinterrad schon fast blockiert... ich brems das meiste sowieso mit der vorderen Bremse, die hintere kommt nur als Unterstützung dazu, da man im Gelände sowieso hinten fast keine Bremsleistung aufs Rad bekommt da es vorher eher blockiert... Hab da die Bremstechnik mehr oder weniger vom Motorrad übernommen...


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

ja meine die unteren Schrauben an der Scheibe da....

da kann man ja die Kolben auch mit justieren. Vielleicht muss man da noch was feintunen. Ich geh mir mal meine Bremse anschaun.


----------



## Xenion (31. März 2008)

Kann leider erst in ca. ner Stunde an mein Bike...  Dann schau ich mir das auch mal genauer an...


----------



## Musicman (31. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Also auf jeden Fall spürbar leichter? Bei mir bremst es hinten ja auch leichter/weniger als vorne, aber das soll ja normal sein.
> 
> Aber probier das mal mit den Kolben und vorher die Bremsbeläge rausnehmen. Hinterher dann mit einem Schraubenzieher wieder reindrücken. So stehts auch in der Anleitung. Ich hätte es gerne das ich hinten etwas schneller bremsen kann, also das ich nicht ganz durchdrücken muss um zum stehen zu kommen, sondern wie vorne direkt fest bremsen kann.
> 
> Muss ich da an den Schrauben drehen?


Duckfestere Leitungen benutzen, so wie Stahlflex zum Beispiel.


lew187 schrieb:


> ja meine die unteren Schrauben an der Scheibe da....
> 
> da kann man ja die Kolben auch mit justieren. Vielleicht muss man da noch was feintunen. Ich geh mir mal meine Bremse anschaun.


Selbstnachstellend, wie beim Auto. Da kann/brauch man nichts justieren.


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Trotzdem kann man unten etwas einstellen damit die Kolben weiter rauskommen.


----------



## Xenion (31. März 2008)

War grad bei meinem Händler der hat das was Musicman geschrieben hat bestätigt. 
Sie haben bei allen Cubes mit der Scheibenbremse bzw. den selben Leitungen den Effekt das einem die hintere Bremse leichter zu betätigen vorkommt. Liegt an den Leitungen.

Den Druckpunkt kannst du nur bei der K24 einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Aber da sind doch genug schrauben drann. Da wird sich doch wohl was einstellen lassen?

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p044012.jpg


----------



## Musicman (31. März 2008)

Nein!

Sieh dir die Explosionzzeichnug der K18 an.


----------



## lew187 (31. März 2008)

Dann hab ich was falsches gelesen.
Und wie bekommt man dann die Kolben weiter raus? Kann man das dann irgendwie anders regeln?


----------



## aloha2002 (31. März 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> War grad bei meinem Händler der hat das was Musicman geschrieben hat bestätigt.
> Sie haben bei allen Cubes mit der Scheibenbremse bzw. den selben Leitungen den Effekt das einem die hintere Bremse leichter zu betätigen vorkommt. Liegt an den Leitungen.
> .



Das wirds auch bei mir sein...
Hat er Dir zu was geraten oder bleibt das einfach?
Ich vermute langsam das der Effekt durch die lange Standzeit (jedenfalls keine Abfahrten etc. für ca. 3 Wochen) begünstigt wurde.

grüße
aloha


----------



## Xenion (31. März 2008)

Der wusste auf die Schnelle auch nichts. Die haben Cube noch nicht so lange im Programm aber das ist ihnen ziemlich früh aufgefallen.
Ich bin heute noch ne Runde gefahren und find unterm Fahren fällt einem das kaum mehr auf.

Mir ist heute nach der Fahrt übrigens auch aufgefallen das die Beläge eh ganz normal stehen. Die sind nur mit so wenig Spiel eingebaut das es schon täuscht wenn man nur leicht schräg drauf schaut. Hatte heute bei der Runde absolut kein schleifen und jederzeit optimal Bremswirkung und Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## lew187 (1. April 2008)

Aber ihr bremst doch vorne auch spürbar stärker als hinten, oder?


----------



## powerbar__ (1. April 2008)

Mal ne Frage zur "Robustheit": Bin grade bissl am "Techniktraining" (eher am probieren nicht auf die Schnauze zu fliegen, bei meinem Niveau, aber wie soll mans sonst lernen...).

Daher die Frage: Was kann ich dem Rad locker zutrauen, und wo sollte man bissl vorsichtiger werden, Teile sind alle noch Standard.

Klaro, bissl Springen muss drin sein, aber so Sachen wir HR versetzen (grade beim lernen, arg, die arme Felge; und klaro, nicht um 180°); den Stoppie (oder wie heißt das Ding wenn man wegen dem Bremsen vorne mim  HR abhebt?) und so Sachen?

Kann das grade net ganz einschätzen, weil man da viel liest, von "dafür braucht man extra Räder" bis "das muss jedes Rad aushalten"!


----------



## Headshooter (1. April 2008)

also ich habs auch schon des öfteren gemacht. bis jetzt nix kaputt 
aber ich hab auch immer angst... vor allem wegen der gabel. die sieht so filigran aus. mal sehn wie lang sie noch hält


----------



## Xenion (1. April 2008)

Also so technische Sachen sind mit dem Rad absolut kein Problem... ich würd halt am Anfang zum lernen die Gabel blockieren das erleichtert Stoppies, Räder versetzen, balancieren usw. schon ein bisschen. 
Ich mach mit dem Rad wenn ich von der Arbeit heim fahr und nix los ist sogar Bunny Hopps und Drops von Verladerampen für Züge, Randsteine runter usw. und im Gelände über Felsen, Bäume... mit der richtigen Technik is das kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (1. April 2008)

Ok, danke euch beiden, so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt 

Das mit dem Gabel blockieren ist ne gute Idee, das macht der auch nix, wenn sie blockiert ist, und man sie dann voll belastet?


----------



## Xenion (1. April 2008)

Ok springen oder so würd ich jetzt nicht gerade mit ner blockierten Gabel aber im Notfall macht das FloodGate schon auf... Das PopLock ist ja für den Einsatz im Wiegetritt usw. konzipiert und da kommt ja auch das ganze Gewicht vom Fahrer auf die Gabel...


----------



## lew187 (1. April 2008)

So oft fährt man doch nicht im Wiegetritt. Find das poplock eigentlich unnötig. Besser fänd ich es wenn da ein Einstellbarer Regler wäre. Hab ich komischerweise selbst an meinem cube ltd1, das hat ne manitou gabel.

Von knallhart bis super weich alles regelbar.

Vielleicht nehm ich das poplock mal raus... dann kann ich wenigstens auch einen 630mm Lenker einbauen.


WIe breit ist euer Lenker? Falls ihr keinen Standard Easton mehr habt. Wäre 630mm zu kurz?


----------



## Xenion (1. April 2008)

Du kannst die SL ja auf ne Race oder Team umbauen die haben ein verstellbares Poplock


----------



## powerbar__ (1. April 2008)

Da wären wir bei mir schon beim nächsten Thema: Die Gabel und deren Setup:

Soviel weiß ich: Mit dem roten Regler unten (wie heißts nochmal?) steuert man, wie schnell die Gabel reagiert: ich schätze mal das fährt jeder recht weit offen?

Positiv- und Negativdruck: Zum einstellen der Härte der Federung, und was noch? (Wie schnell sie ausfedert stell ich ja schon mim roten Regler ein).

Poplock: Blockiert die Gabel, versteh ich 
Allerdings: Bei mir schaut ein wenig mit Spiel oben so ein "Trichter" raus, was ist das/macht das/ist das immer so?

(Und ja, die Service-Anleitung kenn ich, blick aber nicht wirklich durch, muss ich zugeben)


----------



## Xenion (1. April 2008)

Das "rote Ding" ist die Einstellungsschraube für die Zugstufe, diese legt fest ob die Gabel schneller oder langsamer wieder auf die ursprüngliche Länge ausfedert - ich hab die so auf 3/4 offen... 

Der Positivdruck wird auf dein Gewicht eingestellt, mit dem Negativdruck kannst du dann einstellen ob die Gabel schneller, also weicher ansprechen soll oder halt nicht. Je mehr negativ desto schneller und weicher spricht sie an, so hab ich das aus der Anleitung rausgelesen meine ich... 

Den "Trichter" weiß ich jetzt nicht was du da meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (1. April 2008)

Und wie bring ich sie auf 100mm? geht nur mit ausbau oder? Das ist nicht so praktisch.

Ich muss da auch noch was rumstellen. Ich will die weicher haben. Die soll schön leicht runtergehen wenn unebenheiten kommen.


----------



## Headshooter (1. April 2008)

wo du grad 100mm sagst. ich war am samstag bei meinem händler um den neuen tacho zu holen und die gabel auf 100mm traveln zu lassen.
er hat leider viel zu tun und kann mir das rad erst am freitag wieder bringen. naja... dann wird halt so lange "oldtail" gefahren .


wenn noch jemand interesse an fahrberichten bezüglich der 100mm gabel hat, einfach sagen.


----------



## powerbar__ (1. April 2008)

Na klar, sach dann bescheid, ob/wie sich das lohnt 
(Und was du für gelöhnt hast, würde mich auch interessieren)


----------



## lew187 (1. April 2008)

muss man das ganze rad webgeben?! reicht da nicht die gabel? oder bekommt man die alleine nicht ab? wenn die federung höher wird, dann geht der lenker ja quasi auch hoch, oder?

Ich hatte mal bei uns in dr stadt in einem mtb laden gefragt, die meinten dann das würden sie nicht machen weil das bike nicht von denen ist. Geht die Garantie dann verloren oder wieso?


----------



## Headshooter (1. April 2008)

alles klar  bericht und preis kommen


----------



## rODAHn (1. April 2008)

Hi Leute, 

heute sind meine neuen Ritchey WCS Teile angekommen.
...habe Sie natürlich auch gleich eingebaut...

















Der Gewichtsunterschied der einzelnen Teile im Gegensatz zu den Easton AE30 ist schon gewaltig! ...der neue Lenker wiegt nur 130g oder so.

Bei der Breite des neuen Lenkers (nur 580mm) bin ich mir noch unsicher.
Aber am Wochenende weiß ich mehr!

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (1. April 2008)

Wieso hat deine Reba unten rechts bzw links roten fetten Rock shocks Aufkleber und meine nicht?



rODAHn schrieb:


> Bei der Breite des neuen Lenkers (nur 580mm) bin ich mir noch unsicher.
> Aber am Wochenende weiß ich mehr!
> 
> Grüße
> ...





wow so klein. Wie kann man da fahren? Meiner hat 640mm. Das ist doch normal so üblich... eher noch größer 

Rizer find ich aber auch bequmer.


----------



## flyingstereo (1. April 2008)

Sieht nach dem Aufkleber aus dem Manual aus...


----------



## lew187 (1. April 2008)

seh grad bei den anfangsseiten hier da haben auch welche kleine aufkleber. Na sowas. Naja egal, hätte den roten eh abgemacht. Harmonisiert ja nicht.


----------



## patrese993 (2. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> wow so klein. Wie kann man da fahren? Meiner hat 640mm. Das ist doch normal so üblich... eher noch größer
> 
> Rizer find ich aber auch bequmer.



Rizer sind im Schnitt 50mm länger, für flatbars sind 590mm kein unüblicher wert.

Und ja, Rizer sind bequemer, aber schwerer, also Teufelswerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (2. April 2008)

der ritchey rizer hat 100g mehr. Nagut, das ist schon was. Aber dann am komfort sparen? 


Was ist von dem zu halten?
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53488

zwar auch schwerer, aber Qualität und optik?


----------



## rODAHn (2. April 2008)

Wie sich mein neuer Lenker fährt, weiß ich selber noch nicht...  Bin aber sau gespannt!
...ich fahre aber auch meistens Forstwege oder Straße, da benötige ich nicht einen soo breiten "Freeride" Lenker.
...aber mal abwarten...

Der Aufkleber auf meiner Reba ist tatsächlich der aus dem Handbuch. 
Und ich finde, das rot passt super zu der Schrift an den Felgen!

Den Syncros Lenker fand ich ja auch saugeil...  
Aber der passende Vorbau kostet schon 79,- Takken und eine passende Sattelstütze gibt es nicht.
Da bin ich dann doch eher Fan von "alles aus einem Guss".

Nur so als Tipp: Von FSA gibt es auch weiße Komponenten (Inkl. Sattelstütze)

Fahrberichte kommen am Sonntag.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Musicman (2. April 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Also so technische Sachen sind mit dem Rad absolut kein Problem... ich würd halt am Anfang zum lernen die Gabel blockieren das erleichtert Stoppies, Räder versetzen, balancieren usw. schon ein bisschen.
> Ich mach mit dem Rad wenn ich von der Arbeit heim fahr und nix los ist sogar Bunny Hopps und Drops von Verladerampen für Züge, Randsteine runter usw. und im Gelände über Felsen, Bäume... mit der richtigen Technik is das kein Problem.



Hu, wie hoch?

Ansonsten mach ich auch alles mit meinem Rad und ich wieg nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Xenion (2. April 2008)

Hey 

Hört sich schlimmer an als es ist... 

Da die Bahngleise tiefer liegen als die Straße ists vielleicht ein guter halber Meter 

Gestern hab ich aus flotter fahrt hinter ner Kurve nen quer über den Weg liegenden Baum überspringen müssen... dachte schon das wird nix mehr...


----------



## Musicman (2. April 2008)

Aso, 50cm hab ich auch schon hinter mir  Bei dem Baum. tja, da hätt ich wohl eher den Anker geworfen


----------



## Xenion (2. April 2008)

Ich hab die kleine Erhebung ganz rechts als "Kicker" genutzt und da liegt ja der Baum fast am Boden...  In der Mitte hätt mich glaub ich der Baum unsanft gebremst


----------



## lew187 (2. April 2008)

über sowas kommt man nur mit klick pedalen oder?


----------



## rODAHn (2. April 2008)

...oder mit nem Hubschrauber


----------



## powerbar__ (2. April 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht erkennen, wie hoch der Baum in der Mitte ist.
Weil so 30-40cm sind ja locker drin, der sieht aber eher nach nem Meter aus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (2. April 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Ich hab die kleine Erhebung ganz rechts als "Kicker" genutzt und da liegt ja der Baum fast am Boden...  In der Mitte hätt mich glaub ich der Baum unsanft gebremst



Ah, alles klar


----------



## Xenion (2. April 2008)

Joa in der Mitte häts mich wohl volle Socke zerlegt 

An der Seite ist der Baum ja höchstens so 20 cm hoch


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (2. April 2008)

Ist dann eigentlich eher ne Frage der Nerven als der Technik.
Wo ich wieder an meinen Kumpel denken muss, der mal über einen Dackel springen musste um dessen Leben zu verschonen. Wobei anmerken möchte, dass ich Dackel sehr mag. Wir hatten selber viele Jahren einen. Ein Prachtkerl!


----------



## patrese993 (2. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Aso, 50cm hab ich auch schon hinter mir  Bei dem Baum. tja, da hätt ich wohl eher den Anker geworfen



hmm, Ankern ist auf lockerem Waldboden immer so ein Problem  
bei mir gehts auf Asphalt oft schon eng zu.....


----------



## Musicman (3. April 2008)

Gewicht + NN + Oro K18= Kein Problem


----------



## patrese993 (3. April 2008)

Marta SL und FF sind supi, das Problem liegt bei mir! Bei Schreckbremsungen bekomm ich meinen A** nicht rechtzeitig ausm Sattel und hab zuviel Gewicht vorne... Hab mich da auch schon mal wunderbar überschlagen bei.... wie Stoppelhüpfer schon meinte, eine Sache der Nerven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (3. April 2008)

Ja man glaubt gar nicht was man alles schafft wenn man keine anderen Ausweg mehr sieht... 

Ne Notbremse hätte wohl mit nem vorzüglichen Abflug geendet wenn ihr euch die schönen Äste usw. am Boden anschaut... da is nix mit Anker werfen...


----------



## lew187 (3. April 2008)

Hallo, brauche mal eben ein paar Meinungen. Wie sieht das aus?



 



Und die Lenkerendkappen:


 

 

 
Original: 



Spanner:




Die Kappen passen leider nicht  sitzen ganz locker drinn. Müsste ich erst was rumbasteln. Aber sieht das überhaupt aus? Sehen die spacer ok aus oder besser doch schwarz? Wirkt die Sattelklemme zu fett? Ich find die zu fett. Die Klemmgabel ist so lang und dick. etwas überdesigned. Hab jetzt diese gefunden:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/images/product_images/info_images/2241_0.jpg

Die sieht dochmal gut aus. Zumindest auf dem bild.


----------



## powerbar__ (3. April 2008)

Könntest du mal nen Bild vom ganzen Rad, aber mit bissl mehr Licht machen?
So kann ich das nicht beurteilen


----------



## lew187 (3. April 2008)

Ja ok nachher, mein Kameraakku ist durchs ganze blitzen geleert.

Ich schicke die Kappen aber auch zurück. Die können mich nicht überzeugen.
Sowas fänd ich nice in blau: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a3608/klemmringe-lock-jaws-silber.html?mfid=6 Einfach schön und schlicht.

Leider passen die nicht an meine Griffe und leider gibts die ruffian Griffe auch nicht in weiß. Was soll man machen.. dann halt nicht.


----------



## steve81 (3. April 2008)

das blau hope zeug ist hässlich!


----------



## Xenion (3. April 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> das blau hope zeug ist hässlich!



Find ich auch...


----------



## rODAHn (3. April 2008)

ich finds geil...   aber zu teuer...


----------



## rODAHn (3. April 2008)

Hat eigentlich einer von Euch den "Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition" Sattel? 
...müsste sehr geil ans RACE passen.


----------



## lew187 (3. April 2008)

wieso häßlich? also die schnellspanner für die räder und die spacer sind doch gut! die sattelklemme mit hebel gefällr mir nicht so und die lenkerkappen halt auch nicht. Aber ansonsten passt blau zu weißer gabel ja gut und die spacerfarbe in blau.. wieso nicht? style.


----------



## Xenion (3. April 2008)

ich find die sehen so pummelig aus... da sind die normalen xt ja um einiges schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (3. April 2008)

Schönheit ist nicht alles... ich hab diese schnellspanner einmal einspannen müssen und das rad saß sofort perfekt (hinten und vorne). Kein schleifen der scheibenbremse und nix. Bei den xt spannern musste ich erst 20 mal auf und zu klemmen bis es mal passte. Wenn ich mir selber schnellspanner designen könnte dann würden die auch anders aussehen, aber so sind die hopes nunmal. Die Qualität ist jedenfals top.

Werde jetzt als Sattelklemme diese testen:
http://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_lipLock.jpg

blau und schwarz, eins davon behalte ich. Die finde ich optisch top.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. April 2008)

Mein Bike ist ein Sportgerät, und kein Modeaccessoire! 

Deshalb versteh ich nicht warum ihr euch alle soviel Gedanken um die Optik macht. In erster Linie steht doch die Funktion. Wenn es dann gut aussieht, okay. Aber wegen der Optik so eine Welle zu machen. Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## lew187 (4. April 2008)

Das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Gibt ja auch leute die die Züge austauschen damit sie hinterher optisch zum Rahmen passen usw 

hier sowas in blau:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=54142

würd sich sicher top machen. Aber aufwand und preis lohnt sich nicht... oder? Kann man die selber tauschen?

btw:
am Rahmen sind ja noch so manche Gewinde ohne Schrauben.. welche kommen da rein? So blau eloxierte, aber welche größe?

und noch was entdeckt  die in blau und/oder weiß ans race http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...n+Alu?osCsid=d25b86a2f726ac676f1fc5279039139d


----------



## ratko (4. April 2008)

Manch einer hier bräuchte ofenbar eine Beratungsstunde bei Bruce Darnell, um sein zum Heimtrainer mutiertes Fahrrad möglichst passend zu eigener Haarfarbe umzugestalten.  Übrigens, Mountainbikes kann man auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren, dabei besteht die Möglichkeit, dass diese dreckig werden. Wahrscheinlich werden sich jetzt manche fragen, ob es Waldgebiete mit bestimmten Matschfarben gibt, die selbstverständlich zur Rahmenfarbe passen müssten. 

Musste einfach mal raus!!!

Gruß


----------



## lew187 (4. April 2008)

ja, aber du musst auch andere respektieren wenn sie ihr bike optisch ansprechend gestalten wollen! das ist dabei völlig egal für was ein mtb benutzt wird. Andere sammeln autos und lasen sie nur in der garage stehen und tunen diese und so weiter. Also immer schön locker bleiben...


----------



## ratko (4. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ja, aber du musst auch andere respektieren wenn sie ihr bike optisch ansprechend gestalten wollen! das ist dabei völlig egal für was ein mtb benutzt wird. Andere sammeln autos und lasen sie nur in der garage stehen und tunen diese und so weiter. Also immer schön locker bleiben...



Ich respektiere Solches sehr wohl, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich es auch verstehen und gut heißen muss. Du kannst auch gerne ein blaues Puppenhäuschen für Dein Fahrrad basteln, darfst Dich aber nicht angegriffen fühlen, wenn sich jemand ironisch damit auseinandersetzt, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn Du es durch Veröffentlichung für alle zugänglich machst.
Letztenendes ist es alles nur Spaß und kein persönlicher Angriff, schliesslich weiß ich von Dir nur, dass blau Deine Lieblingsfarbe ist. 
Gruß


----------



## Musicman (4. April 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Manch einer hier bräuchte ofenbar eine Beratungsstunde bei Bruce Darnell, um sein zum Heimtrainer mutiertes Fahhrad möglichst passend zu eigener Haarfarbe umzugestalten.  Übrigens, Mountainbikes kann man auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren, dabei besteht die Möglichkeit, dass diese dreckig werden. Wahrscheinlich werden sich jetzt manche fragen, ob es Waldgebiete mit bestimmten Matschfarben gibt, die selbstverständlich zur Rahmenfarbe passen müssten.
> 
> Musste einfach mal raus!!!
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Headshooter (4. April 2008)

ich habe heute entlich mein bike wieder bekommen  mit 100mm federweg und einer komplett-inspektion. was den preis betrifft, belÃ¤uft es sich auf 30â¬. finde ich geht noch, weil mein hÃ¤ndler das rad direkt zu mir in die garage gebracht hat 
fahrberichte kommen noch... hatte bis jetzt keine zeit.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. April 2008)

> a, aber du musst auch andere respektieren wenn sie ihr bike optisch ansprechend gestalten wollen! das ist dabei völlig egal für was ein mtb benutzt wird. Andere sammeln autos und lasen sie nur in der garage stehen und tunen diese und so weiter. Also immer schön locker bleiben...



Ich hab auch nichts gegen Biker die ihr Fahrgerät optisch aufwerten möchten und respektiere das, nur möchte ich damit nicht belästigt werden. Und ich fühle mich mittlerweile in diesem Thread von Fragen wie z.B. wie sieht das aus oder wie gefällt euch jenes arg belästig.  Das nervt mich. Außerdem ist das auch eigentlich nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads. Meiner Ansicht nach soll es hier doch um technisches speziell zum Race gehen, Fahrberichte von Komponenten usw. Wenn ihr euch mit eurem "Pimp my Bike" gequatsche als in ein eigenen Thread verkrümmeln könntet, fände ich das, und damit stehe ich wahrscheinlich nicht alleine da, echt Klasse von euch. Ich finde das sollte auch respektiert werden. Das musste auch mal raus, Danke



@Headshooter

wieviel Spacer hat dein Schrauber bei dir raus genommen? Hast du dein Federweg gemessen oder hat dein Schrauber gesagt es sind 100mm? Ich frag nur weil ich ja auch 100mm haben wollte, mein Schrauber mir aber beide Spacer rausgenommen hat und ich ja nun 115mm Federweg hab, damit aber auch gut zurecht komm.


Komm grad von einer Trailtour mit meinem alten Versandhaus Fully wieder, hab ich eigentlich nur gemacht um mich daran zuerinnern dass sich die 1300 Tacken für das Race wirklich gelohnt haben. Das ist aber nicht der Grund weshalb ich das hier erwähne. Ich hab auf dem Fully, da ich es oft in der Stadt nutze, Racing Ralph drauf und war jetzt als ich mit dennen im Wald unterwegs war erschreckt wie schlecht diese dort laufen, also eigentlich null Seitenführung und Grip mal garnicht sobald es etwas nass oder matschig wird. Auf trockener Waldautobahn klar da geht der ganz gut, aber sobald das nicht mehr ist es etwas feucht und rutschig wird macht es einfach keinen Spass mehr. Fahr ja seit mitte November v+h Nobbys am Race. Hab aber jetzt den direkten Vergleich gehabt und kann nur empfehlen den RR gegen NN zutauschen wenn man bißchen Spass auf matschigen Trails haben will.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (4. April 2008)

@dortmunder:
ich hab jetzt 105mm. hab ich gemessen. wie viele space rausgenommen wurden, weiß ich nicht. denke aber mal nur einer. naja... der federweg ist nun auf 100mm (+5mm) und das ist die hauptsache


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. April 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nichts gegen Biker die ihr Fahrgerät optisch aufwerten möchten und respektiere das, nur möchte ich damit nicht belästigt werden. Und ich fühle mich mittlerweile in diesem Thread von Fragen wie z.B. wie sieht das aus oder wie gefällt euch jenes arg belästig.  Das nervt mich. Außerdem ist das auch eigentlich nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads. Meiner Ansicht nach soll es hier doch um technisches speziell zum Race gehen, Fahrberichte von Komponenten usw. Wenn ihr euch mit eurem "Pimp my Bike" gequatsche als in ein eigenen Thread verkrümmeln könntet, fände ich das, und damit stehe ich wahrscheinlich nicht alleine da, echt Klasse von euch. Ich finde das sollte auch respektiert werden. Das musste auch mal raus, Danke


Dafür!  



Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf dem Fully, da ich es oft in der Stadt nutze, Racing Ralph drauf und war jetzt als ich mit dennen im Wald unterwegs war erschreckt wie schlecht diese dort laufen, also eigentlich null Seitenführung und Grip mal garnicht sobald es etwas nass oder matschig wird. Auf trockener Waldautobahn klar da geht der ganz gut, aber sobald das nicht mehr ist es etwas feucht und rutschig wird macht es einfach keinen Spass mehr. Fahr ja seit mitte November v+h Nobbys am Race. Hab aber jetzt den direkten Vergleich gehabt und kann nur empfehlen den RR gegen NN zutauschen wenn man bißchen Spass auf matschigen Trails haben will.



Den Eindruck hab ich mittlerweile auch gewonnen. War anfangs eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem RR. Aber letztes Wochenende hab ich ne richtige Schlammschlacht gehabt und da hätte ich mich über etwas mehr Grip hinten doch gefreut. Teilweise hab ich nur noch den Boden umgepflugt, hatte aber kaum noch Vorwärtsbewegung. Ich werde den RR aber erst mal noch drauf lassen. Sollte ja trockener werden. 
Da ich die Region hier aber im Sommer noch nicht kenne, muss ich mal sehen wie er sich im Sommer schlägt. Da könnte es nämlich hier auch alles recht locker sandig werden. Aber spätestens zum Herbst kommt hinten was anderes drauf. Aber dann ist er wahrscheinlich eh schon abgefahren.



Headshooter schrieb:


> @dortmunder:
> wie viele space rausgenommen wurden, weiß ich nicht. denke aber mal nur einer.


 Das ist aber schlecht. Die solltest Du eigentlich wieder bekommen. Vielleicht willst ja mal wieder die 80 mm haben und dann fehlen Dir die Spacer.


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

Mich stört die Farbberatung hier im Thread zwar nicht, aber jedem das seine...
Ich finds auch geil, wenn mein RACE frisch geputzt mit hochwertigen Komponenten in meiner Wohung steht und ich mich (auch bei Regen) daran erfreuen kann.
Wenn es dann auch noch die Bestätigung meiner (auch Bike verrückten) Freunde bekommt, ist die Freude doch gleich doppelt so groß!
...ob ich mich nun mehr freue, wenn mein RACE weiße oder blaue Schalträdchen hat, oder auf dem Schnellspanner HOPE statt XT steht, sei mal dahin gestellt...   

Aber mal wieder zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen im Leben!

FAHRBERICHTE

Ich habe die erste Tour mit meinen neuen Ritchey WCS Komponenten hinter mir. (Sattelstütze, 110mm Vorbau und 580mm Flatbar)

Es fährt sich hammergeil!
Erst war ich selber etwas skeptisch, da der Lenker im Gegensatz zum Easton wirklich sehr schmal ist.
Aber das Fahrgefühl ist einmalig! Duch den etwas kürzeren Vorbau (ja, man merkt die 10mm) und den schmalen und flachen Lenker ist das Fahrverhalten viel "agiler" und wendiger. Selbst auf wirklich engen und steilen Waldtrails ist das Fahrverhalten viel sicherer.
Mit den "alten" Easton Teilen hatte ich in bestimmten Situationen das Gefühl, mein Bike nicht 100%ig unter Kontrolle zu haben, mit den neuen Teilen ist es genau das Gegenteil!

Der einzige Nachteil war, das am Lenker kein Platz mehr für den Poplock Hebel war. (Kein Scherz)
..aber benutzt habe ich Ihn sowieso eigentlich nie.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Headshooter (4. April 2008)

@stoppelhüpfer:
das mit den spacern ist egal, weil ich hier noch zwei rumliegen hab. waren bei der gabel dabei. also deswegen mach ich mir keine gedanken UND AUF 85mm WILL ICH GANZ SICHER !!!NICHT!!! MEHR RUNTER 

P.S.:
hat eigentlich einer zufällig den VDO MC1.0+ ? ich hab den jetzt seit ein paar tagen und bin super zufrieden. wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. April 2008)

> Das ist aber schlecht. Die solltest Du eigentlich wieder bekommen. Vielleicht willst ja mal wieder die 80 mm haben und dann fehlen Dir die Spacer.



jep solltest du eigentlich wieder bekommen, hab meine auch hier liegen.




> Wenn es dann auch noch die Bestätigung meiner (auch Bike verrückten) Freunde bekommt, ist die Freude doch gleich doppelt so groß!



Das kann ich nachvollziehen, und es wäre auch für mich ok, aber muss das hier sein. Es ist doch echt so einfach einen neuen Thread zu öffnen in dem sich die Leute über diese Sachen dann austauschen können, oder nicht?
Da ich den Thread im Abo hab und hier so ziemlich alles mit lese, von anfang an, mich aber oft über lang andauernde Style Diskussionen ärgere, weil sie mich eigentlich nicht interessieren, vergeht mir der Spass an diesem Thread, das kann ja nicht der Sinn des ganzen sein. 


Aber mal zu deinen Teilen.
Du hast nen Flatbar 58cm und ein 110mm Vorbau, welche Steigung?
Hast du den Federweg geändert?
Da ich meine, dass durch meine Federwegsänderung das Lenkverhalten, wie soll ich sagen, etwas träge empfinde, überlege ich schon etwas länger was man machen könnte um dem entgegen zuwirken. Und was du schreibst klingt interessant. Was würdest du sagen in wie weit sich deine Sitzposition verändert hat durch die Teile.

Mfg


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

@ Dortmunder79   (Übrigens ein geiler Jahrgang!  )

der Vorbau hat eine Steigung von 6 Grad.
http://www.actionsports.de/Vorbauten/Ritchey-WCS-Vorbau-4-Axis-schwarz-glaenzend-318::11573.html

Meinen Federweg habe ich auf 100mm ändern lassen.

Die Sitzposition ist in etwa die gleiche geblieben, da der Vorbau je etwas kürzer ist, dafür der Lenker nicht mehr nach oben kommt.

Es lenkt sich jetzt viel direkter.
Ich kann es Dir nur empfehlen! 
..aber das muss natürlich jeder selber für sich wissen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> @ Dortmunder79   (Übrigens ein geiler Jahrgang!  )



HEHE find ich auch 



rODAHn schrieb:


> der Vorbau hat eine Steigung von 6 Grad.
> ...
> 
> Meinen Federweg habe ich auf 100mm ändern lassen.
> ...



Sehr interessant, also Sitzposition wie mit 85mm Federweg und besseres Lenkverhalten, mit Federwegsveränderung.

Ich glaub ich werd mal schauen, ich hab irgendwo noch nen Flatbar und kürzeren Vorbau und teste das mal an devor ich mir was neues Kauf. Danke für denn Tip.


----------



## aloha2002 (4. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mich stört die Farbberatung hier im Thread
> FAHRBERICHTE
> 
> Ich habe die erste Tour mit meinen neuen Ritchey WCS Komponenten hinter mir. (Sattelstütze, 110mm Vorbau und 580mm Flatbar)
> ...



aloha


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

OK, dann wünsche ich mir Beweisfotos!


----------



## aloha2002 (4. April 2008)

Da!
Hab allerdings die original-griffe und die ältere gen. des vorbaus.


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

Die Griffe sinds....


----------



## steve81 (4. April 2008)

ich fahr jetzt schon seit drei monaten genau die gleíche kombination , zufälligerweise auch wcs wet black.
die gabel ist noch auf 85mm, glaube ich werde demnächst noch nen längeren vorbau als den 110er testen, vorderrad kommt bei steilen anstiegen doch immernoch relativ schnell.

stoppelhüpfer, den vdo tacho hatte ich auch schon in erwägung gezogen, allerdings liest man nicht viel gutes über die kabellose version.
hattest du noch keine problem damit?


----------



## aloha2002 (4. April 2008)

Ich hatte übrigens mit dem Riser bei langen Touren ein Problem mit dem äußeren Handballen. Da entstand ein ziemlich störender Druck... auch das hat sich mit dem Flatbar erledigt. voll gut  

Aber was gar nicht geht ist immer noch meine Bremse. Hab die Kolben mal zurückgedrückt und ewig oft neu eingespannt, aber sie quietscht, schleift, klirrt, je nach Konfiguration  
Ich denke ich werd das Bike in die erste (zum Glück noch kostenfreie) Insp. geben.

Hat noch jemand so massive Probleme mit der K18?
Empfiehlt sich auf Dauer ein Update auf K24?

grüße
aloha


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

Also ich habe noch keine Probleme mit der K18.
...evtl. mal die hintere Scheibe in eine 180mm tauschen...

Aber ansonsten macht meine noch gut mit.

Vielleicht sind es bei Dir die Schnellspanner?


----------



## aloha2002 (4. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keine Probleme mit der K18.
> ...evtl. mal die hintere Scheibe in eine 180mm tauschen...
> 
> Aber ansonsten macht meine noch gut mit.
> ...



ich bin mir halt auch nicht mehr so sicher wie fest die zu sein sollten...
wenn sie leicht zu gehn, schleift nix, aber können ja nicht sicher sein. da sollte schon druck dahinter sein beim zudrücken oder?
wenn ich's so mache wie immer schleifts jedenfalls, deswegen denke ich eher nicht das es die spanner sind.


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

Und einfach mal die Belege tauschen?
...evtl. gegen "Organische" ?   Die sollen nicht so geräuschanfällig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (4. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Und einfach mal die Belege tauschen?
> ...evtl. gegen "Organische" ?   Die sollen nicht so geräuschanfällig sein.



Organische?
Bitte um Erklärung...


----------



## rODAHn (4. April 2008)

Formula Standard Bremsbeläge aus organischem Material für geringe Geräuschentwicklung und beste Dosierbarkeit! Kompatibel zu allen Oro Scheibenbremsen. Einfache Montage. Inkl. Federn.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...44;page=2;ID=9d066efa0f62719e48199207bd64e9e8

Metallbeläge sind der Standard.

Die kommen bei mir auch als nächstes dran...


----------



## aloha2002 (4. April 2008)

Hat einer Erfahrungen damit?
Ist doch ganz schön happig für ein paar Beläge oder?


----------



## Headshooter (4. April 2008)

ich würde die 160mm hinten lassen, weil die nicht so schwingungs anfällig sind wie die 180er.

@steve:
ich bin übrigens "headshooter" und nicht stoppelhüpfer ... macht aber nichts.
bis jetzt hatte ich keine probleme, außer dass wenn ich ihn mit in die wohnung nehme, dass er durch die halogenlampen gestört wird, da es eine analog übertragung ist. aber ich lasse ihn sowieso immer am rad, von daher ist mir das egal. wenn man z.b. am hochsannungsleitungen vorbeifährt, passiert gar nichts. da ist er komischer weiße total störungs unempfindlich. was das benutzen einer lampe neben dem tacho am lenker angeht, kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe. wird in zukunft noch getestet.
so... hoffe ich hab dir jetzt ein wenig geholfen.

mfg headshooter


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. April 2008)

@ Headshooter und steve81
Ich hab die Kabelversion. Und hab da überhaupt keine Probleme mit. Hab den auch schon am alten Bike gefahren.
Ich finde Kabel wesentlich besser. Auf die Optik pfeif ich (wie gesagt, die Funktion steht an erster Stelle bei mir. ) zumal ich sie gar nicht so schlimm finde. Und ein Kabel hab ich mir auch noch nie abgerissen. Muss man halt nur gescheit verlegen.
Bei den Funkdingern stört es mich, dass ich öfters mal Störungen habe (zB. Hochspannungsleitungen), und noch eine Batterie mehr am Rad habe die irgendwann leer ist.

Zum Thema Bremse:
Ich hab bei meiner auf Asphalt immer leicht so ein "Klingen". Das dürfte durch irgendwelche Vibrationen entstehen.
Neulich hab ich allerdings auch mal die Kolben was zurückschieben müssen, da ich aus Versehen an der Bremse gezogen hab obwohl keinen Rad drin war. 
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch die Bremse neu ausgerichtet. War ganz einfach, Schrauben am Bremssattel etwas lösen, dann bremse fest anziehen, gezogen halten und gleichzeitig die Schrauben wieder anziehen. Läuft super!


----------



## Musicman (4. April 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Aber was gar nicht geht ist immer noch meine Bremse. Hab die Kolben mal zurückgedrückt und ewig oft neu eingespannt, aber sie quietscht, schleift,klirrt, je nach Konfiguration
> 
> 
> Hat noch jemand so massive Probleme mit der K18?
> ...


Wieviel Km?


rODAHn schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keine Probleme mit der K18.
> ...evtl. mal die hintere Scheibe in eine 180mm tauschen...
> 
> Aber ansonsten macht meine noch gut mit.
> ...


Not Allowed, laut Cube Himself nur 160mm hinten.


Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bremse:
> Ich hab bei meiner auf Asphalt immer leicht so ein "Klingen". Das dürfte durch irgendwelche Vibrationen entstehen.
> Neulich hab ich allerdings auch mal die Kolben was zurückschieben müssen, da ich aus Versehen an der Bremse gezogen hab obwohl keinen Rad drin war.
> Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch die Bremse neu ausgerichtet. War ganz einfach, Schrauben am Bremssattel etwas lösen, dann bremse fest anziehen, gezogen halten und gleichzeitig die Schrauben wieder anziehen. Läuft super!



Oder so.
Ich hab keine Geräusche mehr. Gut, wenn ich ganz langsam in der Wohnung schiebe, dann ja, aber ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. April 2008)

Da die Bremsen sehr heiß werden beim fahren und sich Scheibe und Belag dadurch ausdehenen, kann es passieren das es zu Berührungen kommt, wenn Scheibe und Belag zunahe aneinander stehen, und das führt zu schleifen und klirren.

Hab ich auch wenn ich ein langen Downhill fahre mit ständig gezogener Bremse, schleift die Bremse eine Zeit bis sich das Material wieder abgekühlt hat.

Wenn man den Druckpunkt etwas verschiebt kann man dem ein wenig entgegen wirken. Kann leider nicht sagen ob das bei eurer K18 funktioniert. Meine Juicy7 hab ich da ein nettes Rädchen für.

mfg


----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. April 2008)

Na super jetzt hab ich Flatbar und kurzen Vorbau montiert und nun regnet es in Strömen. Hoffe das hört heut nochmal auf dann guck ich mal wie es läuft.


----------



## rODAHn (5. April 2008)

es sieht aber leider nicht danach aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (5. April 2008)

Doch, war gerade noch los und hab mir meine Dosis Fangopackung geholt, ohne die ich sonst unglücklich wäre  

Was das Fahrverhalten angeht kann ich deinen Bericht nur bestätigen.
Lenkverhalten ist direkter geworden und irgendwie präziser, wenn ich das so nennen kann. Was mir auch sehr positiv aufgefallen ist das ich subjektiv das Gefühl hab mehr Druck auf dem Pedal zu haben, irgendwie fühlte sich das uphill Fahren leichter und schneller an. Vielleicht liegt es an der kompakteren Haltung direkt über der Kurbel und nicht mehr so weit gestreckt nach vor, keine Ahnung. Ist jedenfalls besser und bleibt so. 

mfg


----------



## breakdenzer (6. April 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Doch, war gerade noch los und hab mir meine Dosis Fangopackung geholt, ohne die ich sonst unglücklich wäre
> 
> Was das Fahrverhalten angeht kann ich deinen Bericht nur bestätigen.
> Lenkverhalten ist direkter geworden und irgendwie präziser, wenn ich das so nennen kann. Was mir auch sehr positiv aufgefallen ist das ich subjektiv das Gefühl hab mehr Druck auf dem Pedal zu haben, irgendwie fühlte sich das uphill Fahren leichter und schneller an. Vielleicht liegt es an der kompakteren Haltung direkt über der Kurbel und nicht mehr so weit gestreckt nach vor, keine Ahnung. Ist jedenfalls besser und bleibt so.
> ...



Zeich ma her den Umbau


----------



## aloha2002 (6. April 2008)

@ musicman

ca. 1200 km


----------



## Headshooter (6. April 2008)

ich hab ein kleines problem mit der bremse. und zwar geht der bremshebel nach den ziehen nur langsam wieder zurück und dann kann man ihn auch noch ein stück weiter raus drücken.
ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das so richtig fuktioniert. mit einer feder oder mit dem druck... keine ahnung. hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiter helfen.
ist auch nur bei der vorderradbremse. hinten schnellt er wie gewohnt wieder in die ursprungsposition zurück.

hab gestern übrigens ne super tour gemacht  war alles schööön nass und dreckig  hat aber super spaß gemacht.


----------



## Musicman (6. April 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> @ musicman
> 
> ca. 1200 km


Dann sollte da nichts mehr schleifen. Gestern war ich auf Asphalt unterwegs und ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit gabs auch Geräusche von der vorderen Bremse...


Headshooter schrieb:


> ich hab ein kleines problem mit der bremse. und zwar geht der bremshebel nach den ziehen nur langsam wieder zurück und dann kann man ihn auch noch ein stück weiter raus drücken.
> ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das so richtig fuktioniert. mit einer feder oder mit dem druck... keine ahnung. hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiter helfen.
> ist auch nur bei der vorderradbremse. hinten schnellt er wie gewohnt wieder in die ursprungsposition zurück.
> 
> hab gestern übrigens ne super tour gemacht  war alles schööön nass und dreckig  hat aber super spaß gemacht.



Luft im System?


----------



## Headshooter (6. April 2008)

ne glaub ich irgendwie nicht, da der druckpunkt und das normale ansprechverhalten geblieben sind. muss meiner meinung nach an was anderem liegen. nur ich weiß nicht was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2008)

nix besonderes

alter Ritchey Vorbau 100mm und ein noch älterer Flatbar 580mm


----------



## xerto (6. April 2008)

Habe mein Race mit weißen Bar Ends aufgewertet.

Sind relativ leicht und liegen gut in der Hand.

Sind Original von einem Cube Händler.

(Sorry, wegen dem Schmutz, habe mein Cube gestern im Regen und Match benutzt)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/73284







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/73283






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/73285


----------



## lew187 (6. April 2008)

Das sieht ehrlich gesagt etwas unpassend an den Enden aus. Würd echt mal andere Griffe probieren, bzw vernünftige neue in weiß und dann mit Lenkerendkappen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. April 2008)

Man hätte an den Griffen sicher etwas sauberer arbeiten können.

@Dortmunder: Was sind das für Barends die Du hast? Ich suche nämlich noch immer nach welchen. Aber noch nichts gefunden was mir wirklich gefiel.


----------



## r19andre (6. April 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ich hab ein kleines problem mit der bremse. und zwar geht der bremshebel nach den ziehen nur langsam wieder zurück und dann kann man ihn auch noch ein stück weiter raus drücken.
> ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das so richtig fuktioniert. mit einer feder oder mit dem druck... keine ahnung. hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiter helfen.
> ist auch nur bei der vorderradbremse. hinten schnellt er wie gewohnt wieder in die ursprungsposition zurück.



Sprüh mal das Gelenk des Bremshebels mit ein wenig Brunox oder ä. ein.
Geht dann wieder.

Andre


----------



## Headshooter (6. April 2008)

ok danke. werds versuchen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @Dortmunder: Was sind das für Barends die Du hast? Ich suche nämlich noch immer nach welchen. Aber noch nichts gefunden was mir wirklich gefiel.



Du wirst lachen, 10 Euro billig Barends ausm Toom Supermarkt, hab mir die vor 3,5 Jahren mal da gekauft, weil ich da grad keine Kohle für gute Teure hatte, aber sie halten und tun ihren Dienst, von daher hab ich sie immer von Rad zu Rad mit genommen.


----------



## rODAHn (6. April 2008)

Ich habe heute die zwei Stunden Sonnenschein genutzt und eine kleine Runde durch den Wald gedreht..  15km.
Der "Racing Ralph" ist für dieses Wetter wirklich nichts...  andauernd ist er weggerutscht.
Ich bestelle mir gleich einen 2. Nobby Nic.


----------



## ratko (6. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die zwei Stunden Sonnenschein genutzt und eine kleine Runde durch den Wald gedreht..  15km.
> Der "Racing Ralph" ist für dieses Wetter wirklich nichts...  andauernd ist er weggerutscht.
> Ich bestelle mir gleich einen 2. Nobby Nic.



Ist mir übrigens auch aufgefallen, als ich gestern auf den nassen Waldboden lag, nachdem mich mein treuloser Racing Ralph im Stich gelassen hat. Warte auf Deinen Bericht.
Gruß


----------



## lew187 (6. April 2008)

Ich fahre ja hinten den Furious Fred.. und rutsche kein bischen (schnell, langsam, Kurve, matsch, nasser Boden mit Blettern). Jetzt denkt nochmal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2008)

Ich denke diese Bilder besitzen genug Aussagekraft so das ich nichts mehr kommentieren muss


----------



## Musicman (6. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja hinten den Furious Fred.. und rutsche kein bischen (schnell, langsam, Kurve, matsch, nasser Boden mit Blettern). Jetzt denkt nochmal drüber nach



Langsam = Tragen?
Schnell = Schieben?

@Dortmunder79: Geile Strecke, sieht nach richtig Spass aus, aber auch nur wenn man auch hinten einen NN fährt


----------



## lew187 (6. April 2008)

vielleicht liegts auch einfach nur daran dass ich mit dem FF gut klarkomme und automatisch entsprechend steuere dass ich gar nix von einem eventuellen rutschen mitbekomme. Aber soll ja jeder den reifen fahren den er will.

Das da oben sieht nicht nach spass aus. Das ist nur dreck und kalt und nass. Spass wäre schön bei sonnenaufgang in den Bergen bei 20 Grad rumfahren. hier zb http://www.galtuer.com/images/content/sommer/big/mountainbiken.jpg
Aber ich weiß das sieht auch jeder anders.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> @Dortmunder79: Geile Strecke, sieht nach richtig Spass aus, aber auch nur wenn man auch hinten einen NN fährt



Spass pur


----------



## Musicman (6. April 2008)

Geil


----------



## rODAHn (6. April 2008)

So sah meines auch vorhin aus!
...da weiss man(n) wenigsten, was man getan hat!

 


@ Lew187 

auf solchen Trails hat man doch schon mit dem RR keine Traktion... wie ist es dann mit dem FF?
Oder fährst Du nur Straße... dann könnte ich es verstehen...


----------



## ratko (6. April 2008)

@dortmunder

Geile Bilder!!!


----------



## Headshooter (6. April 2008)

echt super pics dortmunder.
meins sah am wochenende auch so aus. wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer. mein kumpel und ich steckten sowas von im schlamm, dass man die reifen nicht mehr sehen konnte und die hälfte der speichen war auch weg


----------



## Dortmunder79 (6. April 2008)

und wo sind dann deine Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. April 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, 10 Euro billig Barends ausm Toom Supermarkt, hab mir die vor 3,5 Jahren mal da gekauft, weil ich da grad keine Kohle für gute Teure hatte, aber sie halten und tun ihren Dienst, von daher hab ich sie immer von Rad zu Rad mit genommen.


Echt? Dann werde ich wohl mich wohl weiter umgucken müssen. Vielleicht auch mal bei toom.


----------



## lew187 (7. April 2008)

Weiß hier jemand wie schwer die Felgen vom race sind?

die Teile hier würden doch spitze aussehen zum race, ODER?
http://content.mtbr.com/images/Tradeshow/13/303/prodimg3.jpg
http://www.togoparts.com/bikeprofile/images/full/669.jpg


----------



## Musicman (7. April 2008)

2100 Gramm ohne Schnellspanner.


----------



## rODAHn (7. April 2008)

Sehen aber sehr geil aus!


----------



## lew187 (7. April 2008)

nur die felgen so schwer? die von syncross grad mal um die 500gramm! (das stück)

Also NUR FELGEN, ohne nabe und speichen!

Werd ich mir maln angebot machen lassen... denn die felgen sind nicht teuer mit 39 euro bis 59 pro stück!
Brauch ja nur noch speichen rein und ne nabe und dann läuft das schon.

Optisch zum race sicher ein superknüller.


----------



## Musicman (7. April 2008)

Neeee, die Laufräder, nicht die Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (7. April 2008)

Ich meinte aber nur die Felgen.
Naja, dann wird der unterschied nicht so groß sein, aber mit besseren speichen sollten die syncros Felgen ja hinterher als fertiges Laufrad ja trotzdem noch leichter sein denk ich mal. Aber optisch ne feine sache.

Warte jetzt nur auf benachrichtigung was es kosten wird.

Also Felge + Speichen + XT Nabe = +- 150 Euro evt.


----------



## Xenion (7. April 2008)

Also ich stell jetzt mal schnell ne Offtopic-Frage aber es geht ja mehr oder weniger auch um mein Race... 

Möchte mir jetzt endlich Klick-Pedale und dazu passende Schuhe holen.

Schwanke jetzt zwischen diesen drei Arten:

PD-M770

PD-M324

PD-M545

Welches würdet ihr mir am ehesten Empfehlen? Ich denk mir halt das ich bei etwas "härteren" Trails mit den zwei Plattformvarianten evtl. "sicherer" unterwegs wäre... 


Bei den Schuhen hätt ich mir diese hier rausgesucht und die würden auch super zum Rad passen:

Adidas Razor 

Große Foto


Danke schonmal für eure Tipps!


----------



## lew187 (7. April 2008)

Welche Breite haben die race Felgen? 23mm oder 28mm? Was ist der Vorteil und Nachteil bei den beiden Felgenbreiten?


----------



## rODAHn (7. April 2008)

@ Xenion

also ich habe die PD-M770 (XT) und bin super glÃ¼cklich damit!
Bei www.actionsports.de bekommst Du die fÃ¼r unter 40,- â¬
Sie sind zwar nicht die leichtesten (Wie die Eggbeater) aber kÃ¶nnen auf alle FÃ¤lle einiges ab.  Du kannst ganz bequem einstellen, wann das Pedal "Ã¶ffnen" soll.
Gerade als (Ã¤ngstlicher) Klickpedal-AnfÃ¤nger kannst den Ausstieg auf ganz leicht stellen, dann kommst Du wirklich immer raus.
Ich stelle meine Pedale jede Woche ein biÃchen hÃ¤rter ein und das Fahrverhalten ist einmalig!

Als Schuh habe ich mir den drastisch reduzierten Shimano SH-M181 gekauft.
Satt 169,- habe ich nur 49,- â¬ bezahlt, weil es das Vorhjahresmodell ist. (2007)  Musst mal bei  www.hibike.de nach M181 suchen.

GrÃ¼Ãe

rODAHn


----------



## Musicman (7. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Gerade als (ängstlicher) Klickpedal-Anfänger kannst den Ausstieg auf ganz leicht stellen, dann kommst Du wirklich immer raus.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ängstlich nicht, aber Leidgeprüft (RR) wie leicht kommt man da raus, nur durch drehen?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. April 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Also ich stell jetzt mal schnell ne Offtopic-Frage aber es geht ja mehr oder weniger auch um mein Race...
> 
> Möchte mir jetzt endlich Klick-Pedale und dazu passende Schuhe holen.
> 
> ...


Mit Klickpedalen zufahren ist erstmal schon eine gute Entscheidung. 

- Bei den Pedalen würde ich Dir zur ersten Variante, den reinen Klickpedalen, raten. Ich persönlich, fühle mich sogar in schwierigen Situationen eingeklickt wesentlich sicher als wenn nicht. 
- Bei der zweiten Variante hast sicher immer die falsche Seite oben. Das stört, denke ich mal richtig. 
- Variante drei halte ich für überflüssiges Gewicht. Ich fühle mich wie bereits erwähnt eingeklickt am wohlsten. Da brauche ich diesen Kranz drum rum nicht.

Sei bei den Schuhen vorsichtig. Die würde ich nicht direkt bestellen. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Adidas Schuhe recht klein ausfallen. So passt mir ein 12,5er Adidas Schuhe nicht. Obwohl ich normal mit 47 zurecht komme. Aber Fahrradschuhe müssen gut und fest sitzen.
Nimm zum Anprobieren Deine üblichen Bikesocken mit.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ängstlich nicht, aber Leidgeprüft (RR) wie leicht kommt man da raus, nur durch drehen?


Ja einfach zur Seite wegdrehen. Geht super. Ist mir erst einmal bei mittlerweile insgesamt 3.400 km passiert.


----------



## Musicman (7. April 2008)

Also wie beim Renner halt und nicht für *Schreckvompedalspringer*.


----------



## breakdenzer (7. April 2008)

Ich fahr die XT 770 mit nem Adidas Schuh - ohne Probs...


----------



## Schelle (7. April 2008)

540'er mit Scott Trail Schuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. April 2008)

PD-M324 mit Shimanoschuhen

Bin in der Stadt nicht eingeklickt. Fühle mich so sicherer.


----------



## Xenion (8. April 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt mal mit meinem Dad geredet der fährt die PD-M324 und er sagt das grundsätzlich immer die Falsche Seite oben ist... 
Da er aber öfter mal "ruhigere" Touren mit meiner Familie fährt ist es da ganz angenehm mal ausgeklickt zu fahren deswegen hat er die Pedale noch immer... 

Ich werd mir jetzt wohl die XT Pedale holen. Wo gibts die am günstigsten?
Wegen den Schuhen werd ich mal zum Stadler fahren der hat denk ich die größte Auswahl hier bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## steve81 (8. April 2008)

wie wärs wenn du selbst nach nem guten preis suchst?

sorry aber warum wird hier eigentlich über schuhe diskutiert?


----------



## Xenion (8. April 2008)

Heute schlecht gefrühstückt?  

Vielleicht hat ja jemand sich vor kurzem die PD-M770 gekauft und weiß deshalb schon nen günstigen Shop? Für sowas gibts ja ein Forum... ^^ und da die Pedale an mein Race kommen ist die Sache hier ja nicht ganz abwegig... 

Auf jeden Fall sinvoller als solche Kommentare... und ne anständige Rechtschreibung würde deinen "Beitrag" wenigstens lesbar machen...  



steve81 schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn du selbst nach nem guten preis suchst?
> 
> sorry aber warum wird hier eigentlich über schuhe diskutiert?


----------



## ratko (8. April 2008)

@Xenion

Werde mir die PD-M770 ebenfalls in den nächsten Tagen bestellen. Das günstigste Angebot findest Du, nachdem ich auch schon länger danach geschaut hab, vermutlich bei www.actionsports.de, für 39.90. Dieses war übrigens schon ein Vorschlag von rodahn, als Antwort auf Deine Frage. Billiger wirst Du sie wahrscheinlich nirgends finden. Die PD-M770 wurden auch in der aktuellen Mountainbike 04/2008 im Dauertest geprüft und haben hervorragend abgeschnitten, demnach ist es wohl die richtige Kaufentscheidung.

Hier nochmal die Pedalenseite: http://www.actionsports.de/Pedalen/Shimano-PD-M-770-Pedal::11121.html

Gruß


----------



## Musicman (8. April 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Heute schlecht gefrühstückt?
> Auf jeden Fall sinvoller als solche Kommentare... und ne anständige Rechtschreibung würde deinen "Beitrag" wenigstens lesbar machen...



Anstatt solche Standardsprüche zu klopfen, hättest du dich doch eben 2 min selbst bemühen können, oder?


----------



## ratko (8. April 2008)

So einfach ist es gar nicht. Die Zahlen auf dem Preisschild müssen auch optisch zum "Race" passen.


----------



## Musicman (8. April 2008)

Hehe 

Mein Händler hat die Tage das Race 08 bekommen und es unterscheidet sich optisch, durch eine schwarze Kurbel, von den gezeigten Modellen hier. Laut seiner Aussage, telefonisch durch Cube, wird das Race 08 erst seit ein paar Tagen ausgeliefert.

Ist dem so?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> So einfach ist es gar nicht. Die Zahlen auf dem Preisschild müssen auch optisch zum "Race" passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Mein Händler hat die Tage das Race 08 bekommen und es unterscheidet sich optisch, durch eine schwarze Kurbel, von den gezeigten Modellen hier. Laut seiner Aussage, telefonisch durch Cube, wird das Race 08 erst seit ein paar Tagen ausgeliefert.
> 
> Ist dem so?



Wir alle hier haben das race 08. Was denn sonst? Was der wohl mit der kurbel meint ist der kram von truvativ (sram) weil shimano ja angeblich nicht liefern kann. Das wurd aber schon mal hier diskutiert vor ein paar wochen.

Und wenn irgendwas anderes nicht lieferbar ist dann muss halt wieder was verändert werden.


----------



## Musicman (8. April 2008)

Tja, die Shimanokurbel war schwarz....


----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

einer hier hat doch die schwarze kurbel von truvativ dran. Hat shimano aktuell schwarze kurbeln? wenn das mal kein altes modell war.


----------



## Musicman (8. April 2008)

Altes Model, klar...


----------



## powerbar__ (8. April 2008)

Also: Ursprünglich war das Modell mit silbernen Shimano-Kubel (M523 oder sowas in die Richtung  ). Jetzt ist es mit schwarzer Truvativ (FireX). Das hab ich.
Evtl gibts jetzt welche mit schwarzen Shimano..?


----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

eine der unteren beiden?
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...60;page=1;ID=f24e5cc5e8e5817bda51a11908e96b8b

aber meisten steht ja nur shimano drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (8. April 2008)

Ja, die M532 halt, steht doch auch noch (völlig veraltet) auf der HP von Cube.


----------



## rODAHn (8. April 2008)

Ich wollte Euch mal an meinem Trail Spaß teilhaben lassen...









Allen RACE Fahrern einen schönen Abend!


----------



## lew187 (8. April 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ja, die M532 halt, steht doch auch noch (völlig veraltet) auf der HP von Cube.



warum veraltet? das ist doch die standardkurbel. Wenn shimano liefern kann dann bekommt man die ja auch.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (8. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ich wollte Euch mal an meinem Trail Spaß teilhaben lassen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schicker Trail, täuscht das oder gehts da nett abschüssig runter?


----------



## powerbar__ (8. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> warum veraltet? das ist doch die standardkurbel. Wenn shimano liefern kann dann bekommt man die ja auch.



Mein Cube Händler hatte mir nen Fax gezeigt, das ich so interpretiert hatte, das bis auf weiteres nur Truvativ verbaut wird. Also auch falls Shimano wieder lieferbar wäre?


----------



## rODAHn (8. April 2008)

Ist schon etwas steiler...
Aber von den krassen Abfahrten habe ich keine Bilder, da kann man nicht anhalten!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (9. April 2008)

kann mir mal bitte jemand ein Bild davon machen, wie der Sigma 2006 Kram unten an der Gabel befestigt wird...wäre klasse...


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

du meinst den sender unten? ist doch sicherlich wie die anderen auch mit einem gummiband und dieser halterung, oder nicht? einfach stramm spannen und das hält bombenfest.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (9. April 2008)

ja, irgendwie schon, ein Bild wäre aber super


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

müsst ich erst machen, nur jetzt grad nicht. Aber das ist doch auch ganz leicht den zu befestigen. Wo ist denn genau dein problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (9. April 2008)

Kann mir hier einer ein Foto davon machen, wie man einen Reifen richtig aufpumpt?

   


Sorry    "linke_klebe"


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen, aber ein tip wäre die anleitung, da sind auch bilder drinn. Da sieht man es wie der computer befestigt werden muss. Die reba ist zwar ziemlich dick im vergleich zu der gabel aus der anleitung, aber mit gespannten gummiband geht das genauso.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (9. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer ein Foto davon machen, wie man einen Reifen richtig aufpumpt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke, danke...sehr nett


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

hastes jetzt hinbekommen oder brauchste noch fotos?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (9. April 2008)

Foto wäre super...


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

nagut, ich mach mal eben...

edit:
so hier, hoffe es hilft  :


 

 

 



btw:


----------



## Dortmunder79 (9. April 2008)

hey lew finde das der schwarze Sensor an der weißen Gabel irgendwie die Optik kaputt macht. Findeste nicht auch?


----------



## ratko (9. April 2008)

@Lew
Scheint so, als hättest Du das Teil falsch rum montiert. Die Seite des Senders mit dem Knopf (für den Abruf des Batteriestatus) und der Sigma Aufschrift muss immer nach Aussen zeigen, unabhängig davon, auf welcher Seite des Gabelrohrs der Sender montiert ist.

Gruß

Edit: Tatsache, das Ding ist falsch montiert. Alle Deine Touren zum Schönheitschirurgen waren kilometermäßig falsch aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Schelle (9. April 2008)

ups sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

es wird alles korrekt aufgezeichnet, da macht ihr euch keine sorgen drum. Das habe ich schon längst bei der montage nachgeprüft. Ich weiß z.b von einer strecke wie lang sie ist, wenn ich diese fahre, wird auch die korrekte km zahl angezeigt, also bleibts so. Optik hin oder her, woanders lässt sich der sensor eh nicht unterbringen.


----------



## ratko (9. April 2008)

Dachte nicht, dass Du mit Deinem MTB auch fährst. 
Es wäre hier auf alle Fälle viel langweiliger ohne Dich.


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

Wieso nicht fahren? War gerade eben noch fahren.
Deine komischen unlustigen Sprüche kannst du dir bitte mal sparen. Das bringt nämlich auch keinen weiter hier. Zeig mal lieber ein paar bilder von deinem bike.


----------



## Musicman (10. April 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Dachte nicht, dass Du mit Deinem MTB auch fährst.
> Es wäre hier auf alle Fälle viel langweiliger ohne Dich.



Wenn du dir das Bild vom Schaltwerk anschaust, wirst du sehen das er nicht mit seinem Rad fährt


----------



## Xenion (10. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das Bild vom Schaltwerk anschaust, wirst du sehen das er nicht mit seinem Rad fährt




Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht...  

Egal was ich auch mache ich bekomm mein Schaltwerk und die Zahnkränze nicht mehr ganz sauber... und die von lew sehen ja aus wie frisch aus der Verpackung...


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

Ihr solltet nicht so voreilig sein. Die Schaltröllchen habe ich gestern erst eingebaut und danach fotografiert. Wer jetzt darauf schließt das ich nicht fahre der hat sich geirrt. Also erstmal nachdenken, dann posten.

Die Kassette ist übrigens auch neu.

Die alten Sachen sehen dagegen schon mehr verschmutzt aus (weil ich wusste das ich sie eh tausche), gerade die Schaltröllchen. Aber im allgemeinen ist das mtb auch viel zu schade um es VERDRECKEN ZU LASSEN. Putzen ist das A.O, gerade bei hochwertigen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (10. April 2008)

Du hat ja eine regelrechte Anti MTB Dreck Psychose...  

Kasette verschmutzt = Neu? Auch nicht schlecht. Man gut das ich im Auto nicht rauche, wird teuer mit der Zeit...


----------



## Xenion (10. April 2008)

Warum jetzt schon ne neue Kassette? 34Z?

Ich putze mein Rad auch nach jeder Ausfahrt. Trotzdem schauen die Antriebskomponenten nicht mehr neu aus...  
Zumal zuviel Reinigung z. B. vor allem der Kette nicht all zu gut tut. In hinsicht auf Schmierung usw.
Das einzige was immer ganz sauber wird ist der Rahmen und die Anbauteile. 
Aber du fährst ja auch den FF hinten da kommt man ja eh ned in so Gegenden wo es mal dreckiger wird...


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

Nein, die alte kassette kommt an mein altes bike, die XT kassette sieht einfach besser aus und hält länger  Ist halt dezentes tuning.

Wartet nur ab bis ich meine weißen Felgen hab, dann knallts richtig rein.



Xenion schrieb:


> Warum jetzt schon ne neue Kassette? 34Z?
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber du fährst ja auch den FF hinten da kommt man ja eh ned in so Gegenden wo es mal dreckiger wird...



Nein, gleiche Anzahl wie die alte.

FF hinten ist kein Grund nicht auf gefährlichen Untergründen zu fahren. Ich komme damit sehr gut klar. Auf Straße lässt es sich aber auch leichter fahren.




Musicman schrieb:


> Du hat ja eine regelrechte Anti MTB Dreck Psychose...



Das gibt sich mit der Zeit!


----------



## aloha2002 (10. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

in Vorbereitung auf den Rheingau-Marathon (70 km, 1800 hm) und nach einem kurzfristigen, unerwarteten   Geldsegen will ich mein Race mit neuen Teilen bestücken.
Ich habe ca. 250 Euros zur Verfügung und denke schwer über einen neuen LRS nach, da ich dort am meisten Potential für eine Steigerung vermute.
Könnt ihr was empfehlen?
Was sollte sonst sinnvollerweise gewechselt werden?
Momentan hab ich am Race folgende Teile, die von der Grundausstattung abweichen:
Thomson Sattelstütze, WCS Vorbau und Lenker, Shimano Clickies M520 glaub ich.
Für Vorschläge und Links wär ich dankbar.
Grüße
aloha


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

250 Euro für einen LRS wird aber auch schwer, im warsten sinne des wortes.

Es sei denn du übernimmst die XT Naben und wechselst nur die Felgen + Speichen.



Ansonsten erstmal den Sattel wechseln, da lässt sich noch Gewicht sparen.
Dann evt die Reifen  Oder halt ne XT Kurbel! Und Griffe nicht vergessen.. neue Griffe sind auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## aloha2002 (10. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> 250 Euro für einen LRS wird aber auch schwer, im warsten sinne des wortes.
> Es sei denn du übernimmst die XT Naben und wechselst nur die Felgen + Speichen.
> Ansonsten erstmal den Sattel wechseln, da lässt sich noch Gewicht sparen.
> Dann evt die Reifen  Oder halt ne XT Kurbel! Und Griffe nicht vergessen.. neue Griffe sind auf jeden Fall drin.



Ich denke am LRS ist Gewichtsparen sinnvoller als an Anbeiteilen, wegen der Reduzierung der bewegten Massen. 
Ich werd bis zum Juni eher versuchen Gewicht an mir zu verlieren  
Auf dem Sattel sitz ich ganz gut, bin den auch schon am letzten Cube gefahren und will mich nicht umgewöhnen müssen. Die Griffe wollt ich auch erstmal dran lassen.
Vorschläge für einen LRS in der Preisklasse wirds doch trotzdem geben....
Ich würde auch zusätzlich auf Tubeless umsteigen wollen.

aloha


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

Fertige Laufradsätze gibts ja in einigen onlineshops. Da brauchst du ja nur den Preisfilter einschalten...

Aber wenn du da Gewicht sparen willst grad bei den Naben? Da kosten 2 gute Naben (zb xtr) ja schon 250 Euro mindestens.


----------



## aloha2002 (10. April 2008)

Ich weiß das ich keine großen Sprünge mit dem Budget machen werde, aber eine Verbesserung sollte schon drin sein.
Wie siehts z.b. hiermit aus?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k448/a4254/n75-atmosphere-disc.html
Halten die Laufräder was sie versprechen?

aloha


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

jetzt sinds ja schon 299.

vielleiht ist hier noch was dabei?
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Laufr%E4der/MTB+Disc+6+Loch


----------



## aloha2002 (10. April 2008)

Oder hiermit...

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/1979{21}347{25}450{24}195{26}223{28}281{27}273

Auf dieser Seite kann man sich den LRS individuell zusammenstellen...
ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus. 

grüße
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

Frag mal im Laufrad Unterforum, da sind ja die profis.


----------



## rODAHn (10. April 2008)

Versuch es doch mal hiermit...

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...ustom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::8088.html

Da kannst Du Dein Laufrad komplett selber konfigurieren.
z.B. auch weiße NOPE Felgen mit Messerspeichen und blauen Nippeln!  Geil Geil!


----------



## aloha2002 (10. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal hiermit...
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...ustom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::8088.html
> 
> ...



danke, hab ich schon gesehen. die xtr-naben kommen wegen centerlock natürlich nicht in frage und dein beispiel der nope-felgen... die heißen nicht umsonst Nduro oder? und sind bestimmt recht schwer.
die gewichtsangabe ist halt das problem bei den custom-angeboten.


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

wieso kommen die xtr nicht in frage? es gibt extra adapter dafür!

-> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Naben/MTB+Kleinteile/Adapter+Center+Lock+Shimano

ich will an meinen neuen lrs auch xtr Naben drannbauen. Und zwar die M975  jetzt gibts zwar auch die 965 aber keine ahnung wo der unterschied genau ist.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. April 2008)

DT Laufradsatz nur mal als Beispiel, nicht gerade viel leichter aber deutlich stabiler.

Ich denke man sollte bei Sytsemlaufradsätzen eher skeptisch sein was das Gewicht an geht da dort gern mal etwas geschönt wird. Bei Komponenten kannst du ja quasi im Netz das Gewicht der einzelnen Teile selbst zusammen rechnen.

mit 250 einen deutlich besseren und leichteren Laufradsatz aufzubauen dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden, wobei die Nope75 Atmosphere schon in die nähe kommen.

Ich persönlich werde mir entgegen meiner ersten Absicht nu doch keine Systemlaufräder mehr zulegen, habe dazu hier im Forum zuviel negatives gelesen, besonders über Mavic. Selbst wenn LRS alla Mavic, Fulcrum, FSA, Shimano einfach top aussehen, was bringt mir die optik wenn ein klassisch gespeichter LRS mit top Komponenten stabiler und leichter ist.

Aber lies dich mal im Laufrad-Forum bißchen in Materie und entscheide dann was für dich am besten passt und nicht was hier geschrieben wird.

mfg


----------



## Dortmunder79 (10. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> wieso kommen die xtr nicht in frage? es gibt extra adapter dafür!
> 
> -> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Naben/MTB+Kleinteile/Adapter+Center+Lock+Shimano
> 
> ich will an meinen neuen lrs auch xtr Naben drannbauen. Und zwar die M975  jetzt gibts zwar auch die 965 aber keine ahnung wo der unterschied genau ist.



durch den Adapter erhöhst du das Gewicht wieder, da macht es eher Sinn sich Centerlockscheiben zuholen, zweitens, da ich kein Fan von Konuslagern bin, selbst wenn sie einfacher zuwarten sind, würde ich immer zu Indusrtiegelagerten Naben greifen. Und wenn die Lager dann hin sind schmeiß ich die Nabe halt komplett weg.


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

wegen den lagern ist das ansichtsache, es ist beides ok.
Das mit dem gewicht stimmt allerdings.

ich weiß nicht ob formula centerlockscheiben für die bremse erlaubt. Aber das ist es mir dann auch nicht wert.

Also was bleibt dann? Entweder XTR mit + 102g für die adapter oder gleich 240s ohne adapter aber dafür deutlich teurer. dt370 ist dann auch nix halbes und ganzes, dann würds auch xt tun. Aber will ja was anderes.


----------



## Xenion (10. April 2008)

So ich war heute noch kurz unterwegs. 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos. Leider sind sie nicht so gut weil ich nur das Handy dabei gehabt hab und ich hab die Fotos fürs www noch etwas verkleinert.





























...und das wär dann mal ich... 





Hier noch zwei Fotos von meiner Tour letzte Woche da war noch Schnee hier. 









So das wars erstmal...


----------



## Musicman (10. April 2008)

Mach die Schmuttelbilder raus, sonst bekommt hier noch wer einen Herzinfarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (10. April 2008)

nice bilder 

@aloha:
ich finde die hier super
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Laufr%E4der/MTB+Disc+6+Loch/Crossmax+SX+6-Loch+Laufrad
sehen super aus, sind leicht und der preis geht auch noch 

ich hab heute auch noch mal eine tour gemacht:
strecke: 35km
zeit: 2std
max. geschwindigkeit:60km/h
max. steigung: 26%
höhenmeter: 350hm

war alles dabei , echt super... vor allem der 26%-berg war der knaller. danach natürlich wieder runter


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

bei dem ein oder andern bild siehts aus wie drauf geschissen 
Aber im schnee macht es sich optisch echt gut, das harmonisiert.

Die Felgen werden sich an meinem race super machen:
http://syncros.com/images/wheelset_fl.jpg


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (10. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab bis ich meine weißen Felgen hab, dann knallts richtig rein.


Die sind dann aber auch ziemlich schmutzempfindlich.


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

also felgen dürfen schon permanent schmutzig sein, das macht nix. Ist nämlich längst nicht so empfindlich wie lack.


----------



## Musicman (10. April 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Die sind dann aber auch ziemlich schmutzempfindlich.


pwned  


lew187 schrieb:


> also felgen dürfen schon permanent schmutzig sein, das macht nix. Ist nämlich längst nicht so empfindlich wie lack.


Selfpwned  

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein


----------



## lew187 (11. April 2008)

was denn? Die felgen sind nicht so empfindlich, zumindest nicht die ich vorhab zu kaufen. Und Felgen hätt ich jetzt auch kein bock zu putzen mit den ganzen speichen zwischendrinn. Da geht man mitn schlauch drüber und fertig.

Der Rahmen ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (11. April 2008)

Also ich hab gestern ja noch ein bissl geputzt dann aber irgendwie bekommt man die Reifen überhaupt nicht mehr sauber... der Dreck "saugt" sich da irgendwie richtig rein in den Mantel...  
Naja spätestens heute Nachmittag siehts eh wieder so aus wie gestern...


----------



## aloha2002 (11. April 2008)

Hey Leute,
hab folgendes inoffizielles Angebot bekommen:
Gebraucht (Bilder fordere ich heute an):
DT Hügi240 Naben, Mavic 717 Disc Felgen, DT Comp Speichen schwarz, IS2000.
Keine Kratzer oder Dellen, geputzt schaut er neuwertig aus, kann ich für 
250,-

Wär schön wenn jemand seinen Senf dazu abgeben könnte  

und sorry nochmal das es ein wenig off-topic ist, aber es geht schließlich um ein update fürs race!

grüße
aloha


----------



## lew187 (11. April 2008)

Woie alt sind die naben? Würd ich erstmal so nehmen! Bekommste neu nicht billiger.
Und das ist doch kein off topic. Wenns mit dem race in irgendeiner art und weise zu tun hat dann gehörts hier auch rein.


----------



## xerto (12. April 2008)

Sind die originalen Felgen den so schlecht/schwer das man sie austauschen sollte?  

Wir fahren doch schon ein sehr hochwertiges Bike, oder?

Warum habt ihr den nicht ein Bike gekauft, das diese Vorzüge schon von Haus aus mitbringt?

Das wir ein bisschen basteln/pimpen wollen passt ja zum Hobby, aber das ganze Konzept zu verändern kann ich kaum nachvollziehen. 

Fahrt ihr den alle Rennen?

Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu alt für diesen Kram!


----------



## Musicman (12. April 2008)

LRS = 2100 Gramm


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

Naja, 16xxg sind natürlich besser, aber optisch tut sich ja kaum was.

Passt mal auf: http://bike-components.de/catalog/L...dsatz?osCsid=7fe0873e067e8267ad3e0de8bd013838

Normal bekommt man diese Naben zusammen ja nichtmal unter 400 Euro. Wo ist jetzt der Haken? Die können doch niemals Handgespeicht sein bei dem Preis? Ist sowas import? Fertig gebauter importkram?

Wäre sonst perfekter LRS fürs race, wenn die felgen nicht so langweilig aussehen würden.



xerto schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr den nicht ein Bike gekauft, das diese Vorzüge schon von Haus aus mitbringt?
> 
> Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu alt für diesen Kram!




Gibt kein Bike das standardmäßig so ausgestattet ist wie ich es Wünsche 
Und man ist nie zu alt!


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Rahmenset kaufen?


----------



## breakdenzer (12. April 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> und sorry nochmal das es ein wenig off-topic ist, aber es geht schließlich um ein update fürs race!



Wenn das so weiter geht fliegst du hier raus  

Um gerade solche Sachen gehts doch hier : An /- Umbauarbeiten.... hat ja jetzt schon jeder ein Bike  

Das Angebot ist gut - vorallem wenns schon zusammengebaut ist !


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

Da ist ja keine bremse, keine federgabel und nix dran, also so roh muss es nicht sein. Ausserdem bekommste den race rahmen eh nicht alleine.

achja, den gleichen LRS bekommt man bei bike-x-pert für 399 euro, die schreiben dabei das es handgespeicht ist usw.
Weiß zwar nicht ob das so stimmt, aber naja. Preis-leistung ist bei 399 schon mega. Aber die langweiligen felgen halt.


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Warum sollte es den Rahmen nicht alleine geben? Man zahlt dann insgesamt natürlich ein bischen mehr, aber dafür hat man auch nicht gleich so viele ungenutzte Teile rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

Tja, ich hab nix rumliegen, hab alles an meinem anderen bike verbaut, und das würd ich mit dem lrs auch machen, wird alles verwertet 

Was ist hiervon zu halten?
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/131985

Sind die Felgen gut?
Der lrs wiegt ja schon ne ecke weniger als der standard. Die Felgen passen aber optisch gar nicht zum bike.
Für den preis bekommt man ja teils woanders grad mal die naben


----------



## Headshooter (12. April 2008)

wow... die sind für den preis schon extrem leicht. ich wär mir nur nicht sicher ob die dann auch halten. also ich fahr dann schon mal was härteres und ich lass die "alten" erstmal drauf. da weiß ich was ich hab


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

warum sollten die denn nicht halten? 
Sind ja cross race Felgen, bis 90kg zugelassen.
Mit den guten Speichen hält das doch sicher einiges aus.

Aber optisch dieses rot grau, das passt null zum race, aber naja.

edit: wobei wenn ich mir hier ab #28 lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324353&page=2

kein wunder warum so billig. Ich glaub das lass ich doch lieber und investiere mehr, bei einem anderen shop.


----------



## Musicman (12. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> warum sollten die denn nicht halten?
> Sind ja cross race Felgen, bis 90kg zugelassen.
> Mit den guten Speichen hält das doch sicher einiges aus.
> 
> Aber optisch dieses rot grau, das passt null zum race, aber naja.



Sufu?


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

Wer sind sie denn?

sufu kommt nicht klar mit so buchstabensalat.


----------



## Musicman (12. April 2008)

Sufu = Suchfunktion, klar soweit?


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab nix rumliegen, hab alles an meinem anderen bike verbaut, und das würd ich mit dem lrs auch machen, wird alles verwertet


Dann machts natürlich wieder Sinn.

Beim LRS würd ich wohl zum Nope greifen. Absoluter Schnapper in der Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Sufu = Suchfunktion, klar soweit?




Damit wollt ich sagen das die sufu mit xr 4.2 dt und bla nicht klar kommt. Da lässt sich nichts finden.

@ copymaster
würd lieber dt naben nehmen.
Ich denke aber der lrs mit den 240s und den 400g felgen kann für 400euro dann wohl doch nicht so top sein! das ist ein preis der fast nicht machbar ist wenn man die arbeit fürs *perfekte* einspeichen mitberechnet. Die Teile kommen bestimmt schon fertig irgendwo her? Ist mir zu riskant. Kenn den shop auch gar nicht, schade


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Kenn ich auch nicht. Laufräder würd ich bei Whizz-Wheels oder Action Sports kaufen. Das soll natürlich keine Unterstellung sein, dass die anderen nicht einspeichen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (12. April 2008)

Mach mal die Leerzeichen weg und dann klappt das auch mit der Sufu....

â¬: Bist ja n Weltmeister im Editieren...


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch nicht. Laufräder würd ich bei Whizz-Wheels oder Action Sports kaufen. Das soll natürlich keine Unterstellung sein, dass die anderen nicht einspeichen können



im link oben haben wir doch den fall von schei s s e eingespeichten laufrädern von action sport. Ich würde bei bikeparts-online kaufen. Aber da weiß ich dann zumindest wofür ich mehr bezahle.


@ music

such nach 4.2d und du wirst nix finden


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Hatte ich vorher nicht gelesen, aber es scheint ja ein Einzelfall zu sein, und wurde auch korrekt geregelt.


----------



## Musicman (12. April 2008)

Wie wärs denn mal mit "XR4.2"?


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

dann will ich nicht wissen wieviel schlecht gespeicher laufräder die schon versendet haben. Wer prüft das denn schon so genau nach? kaum einer. Wenn die schon was rausgehen lassen dann gibts da wohl keine richtige endkontrolle.


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Ist deine eigene Entscheidung, wo du dein Zeug kaufst. Aber wenn man Händler wegen einem faulen LRS von der Liste streicht, wird das Blatt ziemlich schnell ziemlich leer werden.

Handarbeit will halt bezahlt sein, und viel zahlen wollen die wenigsten. Sicher ist man nur, wenn man selbst einspeicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

naja, doof ist nur das ich es zuhause nicht mal eben nachprüfen kann ob alles ok ist. whizz-wheels nimmt für den gleichen lrs (also gleiche komponenten) *210* euro mehr 
da frag ich mich wie schlecht die lrs von den 400 euro angeboten sein müssen, das whizz wheels solche preise machen muss/kann.

Am besten ist es wohl direkt vorher mit bei den 400 euro angeboten zu sagen das man die perfekt gespeicht haben möchte und ansonsten nachbesserung wünscht. Damit die gleich wissen ooh.. mit dem könn wir nicht so einfach.. das istn killer


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Wenn der Killer natürlich nicht merkt, dass er Murks bekommen hat, haben sie Glück gehabt.


----------



## lew187 (12. April 2008)

weiß ja nicht aber glaube das man sich dann schon drauf verlassen kann das man was gescheites bekommt. Ich bestelle aber doch besser bei bikeparts-online. Nicht ganz so teuer wie whizz-wheels, aber da hab ich schon mit dem laufradbauer gesprochen.


----------



## metu (13. April 2008)

hallo,
hat jemand das race in 16". würde sehr gern ein bild sehen. 
konnte mal das reaction in 18" fahren. das passte von der geometrie schon sehr gut nur der vorbau mit 120mm war zu lang (beim lenken zu gestreckte arme).
bin ca. 1,75 m und frage mich nun ob wohl das race in 16" geeignet ist!?
oder doch eher 18" und 100 mm vorbau?
würde natürlich wenn möglich probefahren aber der händler hier hat nur ein 18" reaction.


----------



## Xenion (14. April 2008)

Also ich bin etwas über 1,70 m und hab das race in 18"... Das 16" war mir von der Geometrie her zu klein/kurz da hat mein Oberkörper schon fast übers Vorderrad geschaut und ich bin mir darauf irgendwie so "komprimiert" vorgekommen...  
Liegt wohl daran das ich eher kurze Beine aber dafür nen längeren Oberkörber + Arme habe. 
Hab zwar beim 18" nicht ganz soviel "Sicherheitsbereich" zwischen Schritt und Obberrohr aber bis jetzt hatte ich damit noch kein Problem... 
Das einzige was ich jetzt nochmal ausloten muss ist die Länge der Kurbel... ich glaub da könnt ne kürzere nicht schaden. 
Aber sonst hab ich das Bike super im Griff und lässt sich selbst in verwinkeltem Terrain gut herumreißen. 

Bin heute bei dem Wetter gleich mal in die Arbeit gedüst damit. 

P.S. Hab jetzt endlich XT Klickies drauf und bin begeistert! DAS ist richtiges Radfahren. Da geht Bergab und -auf gleich ein deutlich höheres Tempo ohne "abzuheben". 
Schuhe hab ich die Shimano SH-M181N in 41 das ist auch meine "normale" Schuhgröße, könnt also nicht sagen das die kleiner Ausfallen... Das einzige was mich stört ist das ich jetzt nach ner Zeit ein bissl Schmerzen in den Füßen habe aber ich denk da müsste ne ordentliche Einlegesohle Abhilfe schaffen. Desweiteren hoff ich das mir die "unbelüfteten" Schuhe im Sommer ned zu warm werden aber die waren sehr günstig... zur Not müssen noch andere Schuhe fürn Hochsommer her...


----------



## Boris2401 (16. April 2008)

Erstmal Hallo!  
Bin neu hier und stehe kurz vor meinem ersten Bikekauf!
Eigentlich sollte es das Canyon Grand Canyon 6.0 werden, aber 8 Wochen Lieferzeit sind mir n bissl zu lang!
Daher bin ich letzt auch beim Cube LDT Race gelandet. Bin heute morgen mal ne runde probe gefahren und ich denke, dass wirds auch werden!  
Hab nur mal ne frage wegen der Größe. Ich bin 1,83m groß. Schrittlänge weis ich gerade nicht. Bin heute ein 20" gefahren. War eigentlich ok. Bin aber auch nur mal 200m die Straße lang gefahren.
Wenn ich aber drauf stehe, also Füße aufem Boden waren so ca. 10-12cm Platz zwischen rahmen und schritt. 
Der Verkäufer hatte erst ein 18" rausgekrammt, und fragte dann wie groß ich bin. Dann hat er ein 20" geholt. Das sollte ok sein oder?
Werd mir dass jetzt bis morgen überlegen und es dann wohl holen!  
Bin nur gerade noch am überlegen wegen der Farbe. Denk aber es wird ein schwarzes werden. Obwohl mir das weiß-blauue auch super gefällt!  
Er meinte auch, man kann die Federgabel ohne Probleme auf ca. 100mm
Federweg umbauen. Man muss nur ein Distanzstück rausnehmen. Würde er mir auch machen. Ist das zu empfehlen?


----------



## Xenion (16. April 2008)

Also 10cm Platz sind genug..  Ich hab nur 5cm fahr aber auch mehr Touren und nicht so extremes Gelände... 

Farbe ist wohl geschmackssache... ich freu mich jeden Tag auf mein weiß-blaues!  

Meine Reba ist auch auf 100mm "aufgemacht" also ich denk mal mehr Federweg schadet nie...


----------



## Headshooter (16. April 2008)

ich hab auch 100mm und finde es auf jeden fall besser. würde ich an deiner stelle auch direkt machen lassen.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (16. April 2008)

würde auch ein 20" nehmen...


----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

100% 20".

Bin auch nur 1,78 und fahre 20". Hab auchn 18er, da fährts sich schon etwas unbequemer drauf, dafür agiler, aber hauptsache bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (16. April 2008)

Hab mich für diesen LRS entschieden:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...-disc-DT-Swiss-XR-41d-Laufradsatz::10636.html
Ich denk mal das die Qualität und das Gewicht passt und ich hab mein Budget auch nicht überschritten. Wenn der LRS kommt und der alte abgebaut ist werd ich mal wiegen.


----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

Sind die Naben denn auch gut? Das ist ja das entscheidene.
Glaub aber kaum das die Räder Handgespeicht/zentriert sind... was natürlich nicht grad darauf hofffen lassen kann das es von überzeugender Qualität ist.
Hast du da mal nachgefragt?

Wie wäre es hiermit?:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=52635

nimmste noch andere speichen, die competition und dann past das.

Wird aber dann etwas schwerer.


----------



## aloha2002 (16. April 2008)

Hab in den Foren gestöbert und die Naben scheinen schon anständig zu sein. Sind wohl baugleich mit Ringle Dirty Flea.
Auch mit der Einspeichqualität hab ich gutes gelesen (natürlich waren auch ein paar Ausreißer dabei, aber wie willst Du das bei den Online-Shops schon wissen können?!)
Außerdem, hab schon bestellt und bezahlt


----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

nagut, dann ist das thema ja durch 

Aber du hast das jetzt auch nur wegen dem Gewicht gemacht, oder?


----------



## aloha2002 (16. April 2008)

Hauptsächlich ja.
Mein Händler meinte zu mir als ich gekauft hatte, das das erst was ich tauschen sollte irgendwann die LR wären, weil man hier am meisten mit einer Gewichtsersparnis rausholt.
Ich bin gespannt sich der Unterschied bemerkbar macht.


----------



## xerto (16. April 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Hab nur mal ne frage wegen der Größe. Ich bin 1,83m groß. Schrittlänge weis ich gerade nicht. Bin heute ein 20" gefahren.



Ich bin 1.78 mit Schrittlänge 83 cm und fahre 20 Zoll. Super!!



Boris2401 schrieb:


> in nur gerade noch am überlegen wegen der Farbe. Denk aber es wird ein schwarzes werden. Obwohl mir das weiß-blauue auch super gefällt



Ohne weiß blau isses doch nix oder?

Wünsche Dir eine weiße Entscheidung!


----------



## Boris2401 (16. April 2008)

Ok danke. Werd das 20" nehmen!
Wegen der gabel, schon klar, dass 100mm besser sind! Wollt nur wissen, obs auch gut für die Gabel ist. Aber wenn das kein Problem ist werd ichs machen lassen.

Die Farbe...naja... find beide gut. Werds mir bis morgen überlegen. Der Händler hat ja beide da in der größe!


----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

ist aber nicht gesagt das 100mm besser sind. Es kommt drauf an für was du dein bike benutzen willst und/oder wie! Fahr doch erstmal mit 85mm und wenn du dann meinst das ist nicht gut, dann probier 100.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. April 2008)

@aloha2002: Sieht nach einer guten Wahl aus. Und der Laden ist echt zu empfehlen. Ich war bisher immer sehr zufrieden.



Boris2401 schrieb:


> Ok danke. Werd das 20" nehmen!


Wenn er beide da hat, würde ich es in beiden Größen ausprobieren. Ich tippe zwar bei Dir auch eher auf das 20er. Aber ich würde die Chance nutzen, da verlierst Du ja nichts bei. Und vielleicht fühlst Du Dich auf dem 18er ja noch wohler.
Interessant, dass der Händler gleiche mehrere Größen in beiden Farben da hat. Wenn man mal bedenkt was andere hier für Wartezeiten hatten.



Boris2401 schrieb:


> Wegen der gabel, schon klar, dass 100mm besser sind! Wollt nur wissen, obs auch gut für die Gabel ist. Aber wenn das kein Problem ist werd ichs machen lassen.


So pauschal besser kann man da nicht sagen. Durch mehr Federweg kommt das Bike vorne höher. Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel flacher und das Bike etwas weniger wendig. Außerdem nimmt die Kletterfähigkeit etwas ab, da es dann vorne schneller abhebt.
Ich werde bei den 85 bleiben. Ich hab die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausgezogen, das ergibt dann einen schönen Hebel. Darunter leidet die Kletterfähigkeit schon.
Aber viele hier sind mit ihren 100 sehr zufrieden. Und der Gabel ist es egal!




Xenion schrieb:


> Farbe ist wohl geschmackssache... ich freu mich jeden Tag auf mein weiß-blaues!


Das ist es! Geschmackssache. Ich wollte auch erst ein blaues, wegen Lieferproblemen hab ich es dann aber in schwarz genommen. Mittlerweile wollte ich auch kein blaues mehr haben. Und ich freue mich jetzt jeden Abend wenn ich ins Bett gehe und das Licht ausmache, wenn ich es noch mal sehe.   -JA! Mein Race steht im Schlafzimmer gegenüber dem Bett!  Bald bekommt es dort auch noch ne ordentliche Wandhalterung hingezimmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson24de (16. April 2008)

wenn ich das hier so lese mache ich mir langsam wieder gedanke ob mir die 20" beim reaction reichen.
ich bin 187cm groß und schrittlänge ca. 90cm. habe mir das 20 " bestellt weil ich zuvor ein 22" zoll hatte (andere marke) was mir immer etwas zu groß war. jetzt lese ich wieder von leuten die 20" fahren obwohl sie deutlich kleiner sind als ich. naja, vielleicht reicht auch ein längerer vorbau bzgl. des längeren oberkörpers.
was meint ihr. Ist mir das 20" zu klein? Ist die geometrie des reaction anders als das vom ltd race?


----------



## Musicman (16. April 2008)

Jop, die Geometien sind verschieden. Das Reaction ist länger und flacher.


----------



## wilson24de (17. April 2008)

wobei wir hier aber von mm reden.
das macht wohl nicht soviel aus. der größenunterschied zu einigen meiner vorrednern ist da enormer. das macht mir gerade etwas sorgen. vielleicht hätte ich doch mal probe fahren sollen und mich nicht auf die aussage des versenders und meiner recherchen alleine verlassen sollen.


----------



## Musicman (17. April 2008)

Klar sind das MM, ausser am Steuerrohr, das sinds beim 20" schon ein ganzer CM


----------



## wilson24de (17. April 2008)

ja, aber dafür ist das sitzrohr ebenfalls höher.
Ich denke dass ich da durch das minimal längere oberrohr und vor allem durch sattelposition, der u-turn verstellung der gabel und evtl. nen längeren vorbau und barends auch für meine größe eine komfortable sitzposition hinbekomme, oder wie ist deine meinung dazu?


----------



## xerto (17. April 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Das ist es! Geschmackssache. Ich wollte auch erst ein blaues, wegen Lieferproblemen hab ich es dann aber in schwarz genommen. Mittlerweile wollte ich auch kein blaues mehr haben. Und ich freue mich jetzt jeden Abend wenn ich ins Bett gehe und das Licht ausmache, wenn ich es noch mal sehe.   -JA! Mein Race steht im Schlafzimmer gegenüber dem Bett!  Bald bekommt es dort auch noch ne ordentliche Wandhalterung hingezimmert.



Ein schwarzes Fahrrad nachts? Das kann man doch gar nicht sehen! 

Blau Weiss leuchtet doch viel besser. 

Wenn Du nachts nicht schlafen kannst, kannst Du Dir Dein (Blau weisses) Cube doch viel besser anschauen!  


Also noch ein Grund sich für blau weiß zu entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -CuBe- (17. April 2008)

Servus,

ich habe gestern mein neues Bike bekommen und wollte mal fragen wie viel
Bar ihr in eurer Gabel habt.

VG,
Andi


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. April 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes Fahrrad nachts? Das kann man doch gar nicht sehen!
> 
> Blau Weiss leuchtet doch viel besser.
> 
> ...


Nachts sind alle Bikes grau!

Ich gucke natürlich kurz vorm Licht ausschalten. Das Bike ist das erste, und das letzte was ich am Tag sehe.


----------



## Xenion (17. April 2008)

Also meine Freundin lässt mich das Bike nichtmal in den Flur stellen...  
Das ist immer ganz alleine im Keller aber ich besuch es jeden Tag. 

@-CuBe-
Das steht an der Gabel dran bzw. auch in der Bedienungsanleitung wieviel bar du rein machen musst denn das hängt von deinem Gewicht (in voller Bekleidung) und deinen Vorlieben (hart/weich, Ansprechverhalten) ab.


----------



## Headshooter (17. April 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> So pauschal besser kann man da nicht sagen. Durch mehr Federweg kommt das Bike vorne höher. Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel flacher und das Bike etwas weniger wendig. Außerdem nimmt die Kletterfähigkeit etwas ab, da es dann vorne schneller abhebt.
> Ich werde bei den 85 bleiben. Ich hab die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausgezogen, das ergibt dann einen schönen Hebel. Darunter leidet die Kletterfähigkeit schon.
> Aber viele hier sind mit ihren 100 sehr zufrieden. Und der Gabel ist es egal!


also ich hab ja wie gesagt auch 100mm und ich finde am fahrverhalten ändert sich nicht sehr viel, halt nur das man schon merkt, dass man mehr federweg hat. und was das kletterverhalten angeht, bin ich einen berg mit 26% steigung ohne probleme hochgefahren


----------



## Boris2401 (17. April 2008)

So, habs gekauft!   In 20" und schwarz...  
Die Gabel hab ich jetzt gleich umbauen lassen auf 100mm.
So, werd jetzt mal ne runde drehen!


----------



## Xenion (17. April 2008)

Viel Spaß damit! 

Bei uns ist jetzt auch noch die Sonne rausgekommen absolutes Traumwetter grad! Ich glaub ich muss jetzt dann auch noch raus...


----------



## lew187 (17. April 2008)

Bilder?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. April 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin lässt mich das Bike nichtmal in den Flur stellen...
> Das ist immer ganz alleine im Keller aber ich besuch es jeden Tag.


Meine Freundin heißt Cube Ltd Race 08 und macht mir keine Vorschriften.


----------



## aloha2002 (18. April 2008)

Achtung, off topic  

Ich merk schon, die Emanzipation ist hier weit vorangeschritten  
Männer, lasst Euch nicht alles gefallen!
Mein Race hängt auch in dem Zimmer, in dem mein Bett steht und da bleibt es auch. Ich geh auch Protest nicht mehr biken damit es immer da hängt... Zeichen setzen!  

(Vielleicht sollte ich anmerken, das ich in meiner WG nur dieses ein Zimmer habe  )


----------



## Iceman79 (18. April 2008)

...sehe ich auch so - das Bike mach wenigsten keine Zicken!!!! 
Jammert nicht, dass es Kopfschmerzen oder keine Lust hat  

Meins steht auch in der Wohnung und ich hab keine WG!

MfG

Iceman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (18. April 2008)

*HARRHARRHARR*
(frei nach Tim Taylor)


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

Naja ich könnt mich über meine Süße eigentlich nicht beschweren. 

In der Wohnung wär sowieso nicht wirklich Platz da nur 2,5 Zimmer (Schlafen, Wohnen, Küche/Essen, Bad, Abstellkammer - 80m² Wfl.) 

Dafür hab ich im Keller ne kleine Werkstatt und da steht auch das Bike und kann ungestört daran rumbasteln...  Hat auch seine Vorteile - so ungefähr wie die Garage beim Heimwerkerking.


----------



## Boris2401 (18. April 2008)

Also bei mir stehts aufem Balkon. Und da muss es wohl auch bleiben. In der Wohnung ist kein Platz dafür. 
Hätte zwar ein Fahrradkeller, aber da ich in nem Mehrfamilienhaus wohn, wo ich glaub der einzige bin, der fließend Deutsch spricht  werd ich mich hüten, mein Bike da rein zustellen. Wobei da auch schon öfters mal an Rädern die Reifen abgestochen wurden usw... Als hätten manche Leute nix anderes zu tun...  Naja...
Daher... Balkon!


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

Das ist krass! ^^

Da lob ich mir unser 2-Fam.-Haus aufm Lande  
Mit meinen "Nachbarn" kommen wir super klar und sonst kommt keiner ins Haus außer die Vermieter zum Brennholz anliefern. ^^


----------



## Boris2401 (18. April 2008)

Sei froh!  



So, hier mal n Bild. Den Alkohol im Hintergrund einfach nicht beachten!  





Steht im Moment noch so an der Wand. Kommt aber noch irgend ein Ständer hin, dass es bei Wind auch nid umfällt!

Heut mittag wirds mal n bissle getestet. Sofern das meine Kondition zulässt!


----------



## lew187 (18. April 2008)

Noch so eins mit Truvativ Kurbel.
Hast du lx oder xt Schalter?


----------



## Boris2401 (18. April 2008)

Ja laut Händler hat Shimano Lieferprobleme mit den Kurbeln. Ist die den so viel schlechter?!

Schalter sind LX. Sollten ja auch dran sein oder?!


----------



## patrese993 (18. April 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Den Alkohol im Hintergrund einfach nicht beachten!




  wie jetzt? Heißt doch Rothaus Cube....


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

Also ich glaub nicht das die Truvativ recht viel schlechter ist als die Deore (?) Kurbel von Shimano... Das einzige was mir auffällt ist das die Truvativ keine Hohlwelle hat und somit etwas schwerer sein dürfte, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (18. April 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Also ich glaub nicht das die Truvativ recht viel schlechter ist als die Deore (?) Kurbel von Shimano... Das einzige was mir auffällt ist das die Truvativ keine Hohlwelle hat und somit etwas schwerer sein dürfte, oder?



korrekt, außerdem sind die Hohlwellen mit den außen liegenden Lagern ein gutes Stück steifer.

ich würde deswegen auf eine LX für kleines Geld wechseln und die alte ab in den Bikemarkt.... (spätestens dann, wenn die Blätter durch sind, wobei man dann nix mehr für bekommt)


----------



## lew187 (18. April 2008)

Dann kann man auch gleich XT nehmen.


----------



## ratko (18. April 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Also bei mir stehts aufem Balkon. Und da muss es wohl auch bleiben. In der Wohnung ist kein Platz dafür.
> Hätte zwar ein Fahrradkeller, aber da ich in nem Mehrfamilienhaus wohn, wo ich glaub der einzige bin, der fließend Deutsch spricht  werd ich mich hüten, mein Bike da rein zustellen. Wobei da auch schon öfters mal an Rädern die Reifen abgestochen wurden usw... Als hätten manche Leute nix anderes zu tun...  Naja...
> Daher... Balkon!



Zum Glück neigen Menschen, die fließend Deutsch sprechen, grundsätzlich nicht zu kriminellen Handlungen.  
Ich weiß, dass Deine Aussage keinen fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund hat, dennoch schürt sie Vorurteile und sollte nicht so ohne weitere Kommentare hier stehen bleiben. Ich, als eingebürgerter Ausländer, kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich als früherer Immigrant mit schlechten Deutschkenntnissen einer perversen Leidenschaft nachging, die daraus bestand Fahrradreifen meiner Nachbarn zu zerstechen. Kommuniziere doch einfach etwas mehr mit Deinen Nachbarn, und Du wirst sehen, dass die meisten sehr bemüht sind, sich schnellstmöglich zu integrieren. Vorausgesetzt, sie spüren nicht, dass Du sie für latente Kriminelle hälst.  

Es hatte zwar nichts mit Cube zu tun, ich empfand es aber an dieser Stelle als sehr angebracht eine Stammtischweisheit zu kritisieren.
Gruß


----------



## Boris2401 (18. April 2008)

Ok. Stimmt! So war das nicht gemeint!!!! 
Das war jetzt mehr auf die erfahrungen bei mir im Haus gemeint und nicht auf die allgemeinheit bezogen!

Hat ja auch überhaupt nix damit zu tun, woher die leute kommen, sondern mit den bissherigen erfahrungen hier im Haus! Es geht mir mehr darum, dass manche Leute das eigentum anderer Leute nicht respektieren. Soll heißen, wenn sie zb. ihr Bike rausholen passen sie nid auf, werfen andere um und es juckt sie nid. Oder das mit den abgestochenen Reifen... Kam halt schon alles vor. Darum werd ich meins auf dem Balkon lassen.

Ich wollte hier mit meiner Aussage nirmanden angreifen!!!


----------



## aloha2002 (18. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch gleich XT nehmen.



Kann nicht gleich jeder ausm Ärmel schütteln!
Höherwertiges, teures Zeug ist meistens besser, aber in dem o.g. Fall war die LX als eine kostengünstige Alternative gemeint.


----------



## lew187 (18. April 2008)

Wenn man dann aber überlegt wie groß der unterschied zur lx von der truvativ ist? Merkt man da überhaupt was? Die Schwarze kurbel passt aber optisch auf jeden Fall besser zum bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (18. April 2008)

Ich warte auf SLX, auch schwarz


----------



## lew187 (18. April 2008)

aber nicht die kurbelarme ganz schwarz.


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

So ich schmeiß mal wieder ein paar Fotos von meiner heutigen Tour in die Runde.


----------



## lew187 (18. April 2008)

Schön, aber da fehlt ein Bild.


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

Warum was soll fehlen?


----------



## lew187 (18. April 2008)

Das letzte auf dem es wieder wie neu glänzt


----------



## Iceman79 (18. April 2008)

...so da bin ich wieder, komm auch gerade vom Biken und bevor ich jetzt schlaffen gehe, wollte ich euch zeigen wie es aussehen muss!!! 






[/URL][/IMG]

MfG

Iceman


----------



## Boris2401 (19. April 2008)

@Iceman: Was musstest den deinem Frauchen zahlen, dass sie sich für so ein Bild her gibt? :-D


----------



## Iceman79 (19. April 2008)

...alles ne Sache der Erziehung


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. April 2008)

kleines Standfestigkeitsupdate, 105 Stunden und knapp 2000km auf dem Race und keine defekte oder ähnliches. Werde jetzt die Tage mal in die Inspektion schieben und die Kette machen lassen. Ich finde Cube hat hier ein super Job gemacht und ein tolles Paket auf die Beine gestellt. Wir können echt froh sein das Race zuhaben    

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

Irgendwie macht meine Bremse vorne so ein hupendes geräusch (wie bei den felgenbremsen wenns nass ist) wenn ich stark bremse bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Was kann das sein?


----------



## Boris2401 (20. April 2008)

Das würd mich auch interessieren! das macht meine nämlich auch!


----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

Aber das ist erst seit kurzem so. Hab gestern Beläge und Scheibe mit spiritus gereinigt, aber hat nichts genützt. Durch was entsteht dieser hochfrequente beißende Ton? Allerdings auf waldwegen (bergab schnell und dann bremsen) usw kommt das nicht so deutlich durch, eher auf Straße bei normaler geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Boris2401 (20. April 2008)

Also bei mir ist das nur auf Waldwegen bergab bei erhöter geschwindigkeit. Auf der Straße war es bisher noch nid.
Dachte eigentlich, dass liegt daran weil mein Bike ja noch neu ist und sich die Bremse vielleicht erst noch einbremsen muss oder sowas in der art. Hm...


----------



## powerbar__ (20. April 2008)

Der Halter und die Flasche von Specialized passen optisch echt gut, zumindest zum schwarzen Race


----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

Ja, aber der kettenstrebenschutz past nicht zum rahmen


----------



## Boris2401 (20. April 2008)

Wegen dem Bremsen"hupen": Ein Kumpel meinte gerade, dass ist "normal". Liegt daran, dass die Bremse ziemlich warm ist.


----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

Hm, das könnte auch sein. Hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht.
Aber.. wieso macht die hintere dann keine Geräusche? Was sagt er dazu?


----------



## Boris2401 (20. April 2008)

Ist eigentlich logisch! Das passiert ja nur beim Bergab fahren! Und da wird die vordere ja deutlich mehr belastet wie die hintere. Wegem gewicht und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

Was passiert nur beim Bergabfahren?
Bei mir macht die vordere auf normaler Straße beim bremsen dieses geräusch. Wenn ich langsam runterdrücke kommt erst nix, aber ein paar sekunden später hupts los (und sogar ziemlich laut). Bergab ist das kaum bis gar nicht zu hören.


----------



## stingbuddy (20. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Hm, das könnte auch sein. Hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht.
> Aber.. wieso macht die hintere dann keine Geräusche? Was sagt er dazu?



da hast du wahrscheinlich einen anderen durchmesser oder? so ist es bei mir zumindest. ausserdem ist die hintere bremse einfach steifer als die vordere und daher schwingt (hupt) sie nicht, da die gabel bei weitem nicht so steif wie der hinterbau ist. so erklär ich mir das zumindest.


----------



## Boris2401 (20. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Was passiert nur beim Bergabfahren?
> Bei mir macht die vordere auf normaler Straße beim bremsen dieses geräusch. Wenn ich langsam runterdrücke kommt erst nix, aber ein paar sekunden später hupts los (und sogar ziemlich laut). Bergab ist das kaum bis gar nicht zu hören.



achso! komisch. bei mir ist es bisher nur beim bergabfahren so. daher dachte ich eigentlich schon, dass es an der wärme liegt! aber wenn bei dir beim bergrunter nichts ist und nur auf der straße ists komisch.


----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

werds mal weiter beobachten. Ich muss nächste woche erstmal sowieso die scheiben usw abmontieren wegen den neuen laufrädern, mal sehen obs dann anders wird.


----------



## Musicman (20. April 2008)

Eure Bremsen "Hupen", wenn die Teile nass sind versteh ichs ja noch, aber bei trockenen Verhältnissen?


----------



## Headshooter (20. April 2008)

war bei mir am anfang auch ab und zu. würde sagen ,dass liegt an den neuen belägen, wenn die noch nicht genug runtergebremst worden sind. denke mal die ersten paar bremsbelag-schichten sind von der kosistenz her noch ein wenig anders. ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das besser erklären soll  aber ich denke dass das daran liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

kann ja auch nicht sein weils die letzten wochen nicht so war. Das kam auf einmal. Werd mal die beläge vorne und hinten tauschen.

Und dann versteh ich eine sache nicht genau und zwar wollte ich den positiv und negativ druck der reba etwas verändern. Also ich kann zwar unten an dem Roten Regler drehen aber das ist auch alles. Wo muss man noch drehen? Ich will das die Rohre leichter reingehen. In der Anleitung wird das leider nicht mit Bildern erklärt, da steht nur das man es machen kann, aber nicht wie.


----------



## Musicman (20. April 2008)

Leichter rein? Weniger Druck, fertig.


----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

Also wie beim Reifen einfach luftablassen? ok.

Dann nur noch der negativdruck... ist das die schraube oben links? Die Schwarze. Bekomm ich so mit der Hand nicht ab.


----------



## Xenion (21. April 2008)

Wie sagt man so schön: RTFM ^^

Also das Ventil oben links ist für den positiv Druck. Die Schutzkappe geht normal ohne Probleme ab, bei mir zumindest... 
Das untere Ventil ist für den negativ Druck. Steht aber alles sehr schön in der Anleitung beschrieben und auf der Abdeckung ist oben auch ein "+".
Der positiv Druck wird auf dein Gewicht eingestellt und falls du es in der Anleitung nicht findest ist auch ein Aufkleber auf der Gabel mit den Angaben. Der negativ Luftdruck wird dann erstmal auf Level der positiv Kammer gebracht. Wenn du jetzt möchtest das die Gabel schneller, feiner anspricht dann musst du den negativ Druck erhöhen. Falls du möchtest das die Gabel insgesamt weicher ist musst du beide Drücke in gleichem Maße reduzieren aber nicht zuwenig weil sonst die Gabel durchschlägt.

Die rote Schraube rechts unten ist nur für die Zugstufe, also wie schnell die Gabel wieder auf volle Länge ausfedert. Der "Hase" steht für schneller und die "Schildkröte" für langsamer also eigentlich selbsterklärend.

Wenn du dann noch das FloodGate fürs PopLock einstellen möchtest musst du die Kappe oben am Dämpfer abnehmen und mit einem Inbus dann einstellen. 

Soviel zur Reba...


----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

hab die kappe oben jetzt abbekommen, aber als ich aufs ventil leicht gedrückt habe um luft abzulassen kam mir erstmal so ein ölzeugs entgegengespritzt! Ist das richtig so? hab erstmal nicht weitergemacht


----------



## Headshooter (21. April 2008)

und noch was solltest du wissen ... wenn keine luft mehr drin ist, kommt die auch von alleine nicht mehr rein . das heißt du solltest eine gabelpumpe zur hand haben, wo von ich jetzt mal nicht ausgehe, sonst hast du nun ein problem, da du schon luft abgelassen hast.


----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

es sollte ja etwas luft raus damit die gabel weicher reingeht. Aber ich will ja jetzt nur wissen wieso das öl da rauskam, hab dann sofort losgelassen! Steht ja nichts drüber in der anleitung. die ist echt nicht zu gebrauchen.

Um luft reinzubekommen hab ich einen starken Kompressor. sollte doch auch gehen.


----------



## Boris2401 (21. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Um luft reinzubekommen hab ich einen starken Kompressor. sollte doch auch gehen.



Zitat meines Bikesverkäufers: "Die gabel auf keinen Fall mit nem Kompressor aufpumpen..."


----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

Muss ich extra noch so ne gabelpumpe kaufen? Wieso ist kompressor nicht ok? Mir wird auch der Druck angezeigt.
Und was ist mit dem öl.. soll das da rauskommen oder nicht?


----------



## Boris2401 (21. April 2008)

Also ob da Öl rauskommen soll, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Wegen dem Kompressor, kann dir auch nur sagen, was der Verkäufer zu mir gesagt hat. Er meinte halt, wenn ich da mal was ändern will, soll ich ne Gabelpumpe nehmen und kein Kompressor oder so.

Wart vielleicht mal, bis die Experten was dazu sagen. Ich befass mich ja erst seit kurzem mit dem Thema und hab nid wirklich ahnung von der sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

vielleicht geht ja auch ne luftpumpe! muss ja nicht unbedingt den druck wissen.. geht ja sicher auch nach gefühl.


----------



## Xenion (21. April 2008)

... und ein normaler Kompressor geht nur bis 8bar... das ist aber bei der Reba je nach Fahrergewicht ein durchaus normaler Druck und in der negativ Kammer kann bei Bedarf noch mehr drin sein... 
EDIT: nach "Gefühl" kann man erst dann gehen wenn sie mal aufs richtige Gewicht eigestellt ist.

Aber in der Anleitung steht doch alles perfekt beschrieben... ich weiß ned was du für eine hast ^^
Schau mal auf Seite 23, Schritt 1, Schritt 2 und dann auch auf den nächsten Seiten steht noch wie man Zugstufe und das Floodgate einstellt...


----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

auf seite 23 steht aber nicht WIE man das macht. Da müsste sowas stehen wie "drehen sie den deckel/die schraube per hand ab... pumpe ansetzen... bla bla.." so wie man es halt machen muss. Und da steht weder das man ne gabelpumpe brauch, noch das öl rausspritzt wenn man luft ablässt. Weiß jetzt auch nicht ob ich weiter luft ablassen soll... kommt ja öl raus.. oder hört das auf? Nicht das ich das teil nachher einschicken muss weils öl weg ist. kenn mich da noch nicht aus.


----------



## Xenion (21. April 2008)

Ich würd luft nur ablassen über ne Gabelpumpe denn da geschieht das "geregelt"...

Achja und mach mal das was auf Seite 22 steht mit dem Kabelbinder. Dann weißt du ob der Druck in der positiv Kammer passt.


----------



## Headshooter (21. April 2008)

@lew:
wenn die das alles was du willst, in die anleitung schreiben würden, dann kann man das direkt "Den bestseller Roman "USER MANUAL" vom dem allseitsbekannten Autor ROCK SHOX" nennen. also bitte...


----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

die sollten nur solche sachen reinschreiben die wichtig sind, aber anscheind ist die anleitung 2005 geschrieben worden.. hat wohl keiner lust mal was dran zu machen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> die sollten nur solche sachen reinschreiben die wichtig sind, aber anscheind ist die anleitung 2005 geschrieben worden.. hat wohl keiner lust mal was dran zu machen.


Ja, da haben die wohl wirklich verpennt, dass 2007 jemand für Luftfedergabeln eine Pumpe erfunden hat! Die Idioten. 
Ein bißchen Mitdenken sollte man jemanden doch noch zutrauen. Tanks Du Dein Auto oder Mofa eigentlich auch nur wenn im Handbuch steht, dass es mal betankt werden muss, wenn man damit fahren will?

@Lew: Die Gabel nach Gefühl einzustellen ist meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer. Bei einer Pumpe hast Du ein Manometer und kannst Dich so langsam vortasten. Außerdem hast Du bei einer Gabelpumpe meistens eine Vorrichtung  die verhindert, dass sich der Druck in der Gabel beim Lösen der Pumpe leicht verändert. 
Wenn das nur ein kleiner feiner Sprühnebel war, dann mach Dir keinen Kopf wegen dem Öl. Ventile, Dichtungen und Gewinden werden immer ein wenig gefettet, damit sie ordentlich funktionieren. Da ist halt ein wenig von mit raugetragen worden. Wenn es nicht ständig raue Mengen sind musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich wüsste auch nicht wo das alles herkommen sollte.

Und jetzt muss ich noch was los werden:
Du berichtest hier ständig von neuen Teilen und ich habe immer den Eindruck, dass das Hauptkaufargument ist, dass das Teil teuer und exquisit ist und gut aussieht. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass Du diese Teile überhaupt brauchst, sondern dass Du nur einen auf dicke Hose im Forum und vor der Eisdiele machen willst. Und dann finde ich es echt geil, dass Du offensichtlich ein Problem hast für 20 - 30 EUR eine Pumpe zu kaufen.
Wie gesagt, nur ein Eindruck. Aber so kommt es rüber.


----------



## Headshooter (21. April 2008)

da muss ich ihm wohl zustimmen


----------



## mojo111011 (21. April 2008)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (21. April 2008)

Es geht nicht immer nur ums brauchen oder nicht brauchen, ich kann mein erarbeitetes Geld ausgeben für was ich will  Und schließlich ist es ein mtb forum, da wird schonmal über das ein oder andere neue Teil berichtet, oder was erfragt, usw! Klar kommen da viele nicht mit zurecht weil sie sich ange.... fühlen wenn andere mal mehr etwas Geld ausgeben können, bzw. nicht so rumgeizen.

Und ja, ich will das es gut aussieht, das es MIR gefällt! Und deswegen bastel ich da solange herum bis ich zufrieden bin. Eisdielen jucken mich nicht. Mein bike kostet keine 5000 Euro. Ausserdem macht der Rahmen das bike und wenn etwas prollig ist, dann der Rahmen, aber auch ansichtssache.

Geh mal in ein Autoliebhaber Forum wo viele teure autos sammeln und sag denen mal das gleiche auf autos bezogen, da wirste wohl was zu hören bekommen.

Und wegen der Gabel... kümmer ich mich dann morgen drum. Danke für deine Infos.


----------



## powerbar__ (21. April 2008)

Öhm, im TechTalk gibts nen längeren Thread zu unserer Gabel, ja es ist wohl normal, das unten etwas Öl mit rauskommt: Das ist das Öl welches mit der Zeit von der oberen in die untere Kammer "durchsickert" und welches man oben auch von Zeit zu Zeit nachfüllen/kontrollieren sollte.


----------



## aloha2002 (21. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Geh mal in ein Autoliebhaber Forum wo viele teure autos sammeln und sag denen mal das gleiche auf autos bezogen, da wirste wohl was zu hören bekommen.



Wer hat hier was von SAMMELN gesagt... wir FAHREN die Bikes und machen sie nicht nur hübsch und stellen sie ins Wohnzimmer.
(Krieg isch plaque wenn ich das hör!!)
Meins steht übrigens seit einer Woche komplett verdreckt hier rum und wird auch noch zur Arbeit und in die Uni gefahren und unbeaufsichtigt stehen gelassen  
Also, es ist schon was dran, was die anderen sagen. Manche Leute haben einfach kein Feingefühl und merken nicht wann's zu viel wird und die anderen nervt, selbst wenn es schon angesprochen wurde.
Vielleicht solltest Du dein Bike einfach mal wieder nen ordentlichen Trail runtersteuern und wieder drauf kommen wofür du es gekauft hast.

Nichts persönlich gemeint...

Grüße
aloha


----------



## lew187 (22. April 2008)

Ich fahre jeden Tag, weiß gar nicht wieso das jetzt hier so persönlich werden muss. War erst am we quer durch die berge unterwegs. Ich mach mit dem bike das was mir spass macht, und wenn ichs mir ne stunde lang nur ansehe oder putze  jeder so wie er will.

Achja, sammeln heißt nicht gleich sachen schön machen und abstellen


----------



## aloha2002 (22. April 2008)

Hey,
mein LRS + neue Schnellspanner kam heute an. (ging ruckzuck  )
Macht optisch/haptisch erstmal einen guten Eindruck. 
Ich werd ihn einbauen nachdem mein Bike aus der 1. Inspektion kommt.
Mir ist beim Radwechseln irgendwie das Rad leicht schief mit der Bremsscheibe in den Sattel gerutscht und es hat die Feder der Beläge komplett verbogen. Jetzt hab ich's in die Insp. gegeben, weil sie mir beim ersten Mal solche Teile kostenlos ersetzen  

Ich hab den neuen LRS direkt mal gewogen und bin gespannt was bei rauskommt, wenn der alte auf die Waage kommt:
VR: 784 gr
HR: 926 gr
(N75 light-Naben, DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen, Sapim Race Speichen, Alu-Nippel)

Nope Schnellspanner zus.: 106 gr

Damit ist der LRS 30 gr schwerer als auf der actionsports-HP angegeben.
Ich denke das ist gerade noch vertretbar. Vielleicht liegts auch an meiner Küchenwaage.

Soweit.... meld mich dann wieder mit dem Vergleich des alten LRS.
Dann mach ich auch Bilder vom Endergebnis.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Linke_Klebe (22. April 2008)

war gerade im Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens und die haben mir in die Gabel etwas mehr Luftdruck reingemacht, das kostet nix und er meinte auf keinen Fall mit dem Kompressor machen, da haut´s dir die Gabel kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. April 2008)

@aloha: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den neuen Laufrädern und viel Spaß damit.



Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> war gerade im Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens und die haben mir in die Gabel etwas mehr Luftdruck reingemacht, das kostet nix und er meinte auf keinen Fall mit dem Kompressor machen, da haut´s dir die Gabel kaputt...


Das denke ich auch. Der Druckbehälter in der Gabel dürfte eher klein bemessen, da braucht es nicht viel Luft um den Druck zu verändern. Wenn man da mit nem Kompressor dran geht kommt das wohl nem Vorschlaghammer  in der Goldschmiedewerkstatt gleich.


----------



## xerto (24. April 2008)

Da hat wohl einer die Nase voll !!   

So schlimm isses doch net oder?  

Er kann`s ja umlackieren oder andere Teile anbauen. Oder die Gabel mehr aufpumpen!

Vielleicht kann er auch dem Thread hier beitreten. Oder isser schon hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-mtb-Mountainbike-LTD-Race-2008-MTB_W0QQitemZ200216554479QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## realScheff (25. April 2008)

Hallo!

Hab mir heute mein Schaltauge abgerissen... 
Jetzt mal ne Frage: sind die 2 Schrauben, welche das Schaltauge am Rahmen befestigen, bei euch auch unterschiedlich "tief" im Rahmen (Quasi über dem Schaltwerk)?


----------



## lew187 (26. April 2008)

wie konnte das denn passieren? mach mal fotos.


----------



## realScheff (26. April 2008)

zu spät für Fotos, Schaden ist schon behoben! Es hatte sich wohl ein Ast in den Speichen verfangen und hat das Schaltwerk "mitgenommen". Ich hab mich umgedreht und sah das Schaltwerk noch kurz um 180° gedreht, bevor sich das Schaltauge mit einem Knall verabschiedete... 
Das mit den Schrauben hat sich erledigt, mein Deale hat mir aus Versehen 2 gleich lange mitgegeben.
Übrigens hat das Schaltwerk das Ganze schadenfrei überstanden!


----------



## Headshooter (26. April 2008)

ich habe ein "problem" mit meinem lenker... und zwar hab ich jetzt mal die bremshebel + die schalthebel weiter in die lenkermitte geschoben, damit ich erstens eine bessere kraftübertragung bezüglich der bremsen habe und zweitens damit ich evtl. bar ends montieren kann. das problem ist nur, dass ich nun keinen platz mehr für klingel, lampe, poplockhebel, etc. habe, da der lenker zur mitte hin dicker wird  
die frage ist jetzt, gibt es poplockhebel für oversize lenker, weil ich hab nicht wirklich das geld für einen neuen oder muss ich wohl oder übel mir einen neuen zu legen?
wie habt ihr das eigentlich gemacht?

mfg headshooter


----------



## powerbar__ (26. April 2008)

Alles (Bremse und Schalthebel) ganz nach innen, soweit wie es ging.
Poplock dann schon halb schief mit dran gemacht. Tacho am Vorbau, Rest hab ich nicht dran.


----------



## steve81 (26. April 2008)

ich hab den poploc hebel abgemacht, den braucht eh kein mensch!
das mit der klingel  würd ich mir auch nochmal überlegen!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. April 2008)

@ Headshooter: Hast Du nicht auch den VDO MC 1.0? Ich hab den mit Kabelbinder und Textilklebeband auf den dicken Teil gebastelt.
Wenn Du willst kann ich mal ein Foto machen.
Ich hab meine Klingel nach unten gedreht links am Lenker neben dem Schalthebel, das spart Platz und das Ding fällt nicht so auf.

@Steve81: Es wird zwar von vielen belächelt, aber ich finde eine Klingel sehr praktisch, gerade am Bike. Es vereinfacht die Kommunikation mit der Gattung Wander ungemein. Und so klein wie die teilweise sind sie fallen weder beim Gewicht noch bei der Optik groß ins Gewicht.


----------



## Headshooter (26. April 2008)

hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
wär auch super wenn ich ein paar bilder haben könnte. vor allem von powerbar, da ich nicht weiß, wie man da noch den poploc hebel dranbasteln soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. April 2008)

Hier meine Tachohalterung. 
Kabelbinder - weil die Schelle die dabei war Mist ist
Klebeband - um zu verhindern, dass die Kabelbinder, und damit die Halterung, auf dem konischen Lenker rutschen.


----------



## Headshooter (26. April 2008)

mit kabel bindern hab ich das auch, da vdo jetzt neue halterungen verbaut, die von anfang an mit zwei kabelbindern befestigt werden. ich hab den tacho aber am vorbau , da stört er nicht.
mein problem ist halt der hebel.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. April 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ich hab den tacho aber am vorbau


Stimmt! Ich vergass.

Hier mal wieder aktuelles Foto von meinem Race. Heute aufgenommen nach 57 km Wald und Heide. Bei dem Wetter und dem vielen Sand hier bleibt bis auf ein wenig Staub alles recht sauber.


----------



## powerbar__ (27. April 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
> wär auch super wenn ich ein paar bilder haben könnte. vor allem von powerbar, da ich nicht weiß, wie man da noch den poploc hebel dranbasteln soll.



Also ich muss zugeben, die rechten Hebel sind minimal weiter innen montiert (damit der Poplock so grade noch schief und mit viel drücken dranpasst), was ich aber noch nie bemerkt hatte.
Mein pers Problem ist, das ich gern die Hebel so montieren würde, das die "Schellen" von Schalt und Bremshebel direkt übereinander liegen :/


----------



## Fw-Eis (27. April 2008)

Moin,
ich hab mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread hier gekämpft und war so begeistert davon wie begeistert ihr seit, das ich mich gestern dazu entschlossen habe mir das Fahrrad zu kaufen.

Als ich mit strahlendem Gesicht in den Bikeshop rein gegangen bin, bin ich Zielstrebig zu dem Standpunkt des Race´s geganen -> Es war nicht mehr da. Der Verkäufer hat gemeint er hat es am Dienstag verkauft . Nungut er hat gemeint er ruft gleich am Montag bei CUBE an und fragt ob sie ihm noch eins schicken. Er meinte aber das er sich nicht festlegen will ob die noch welche in weiß/blau haben. 

Produziert CUBE ihre Räder nicht bis zum Ende der Saison? Bis das neue Modell draussen ist?

Hab Angst das ich jetzt keins mehr bekomme .

Lg Fw-Eis


----------



## rODAHn (27. April 2008)

Na dann drücken wir Dir mal die Daumen!
...aber ich denke, das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## rODAHn (27. April 2008)

Hat hier eigentlich schon einer versuch 2,4" Nobbi Nick auf das Race zu ziehen?
...passt das noch?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (27. April 2008)

@Fw-Eis: Dass es gar keins mehr gibt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Aber dass es lange dauert bis es da, sehr gut. 
Wahrscheinlich meinte Dein Händler, ob die zur Zeit welche am Lager haben. Und wenn nicht, dann wirst Du viel Geduld haben müssen...


----------



## Fw-Eis (27. April 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @Fw-Eis: Dass es gar keins mehr gibt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Aber dass es lange dauert bis es da, sehr gut.
> Wahrscheinlich meinte Dein Händler, ob die zur Zeit welche am Lager haben. Und wenn nicht, dann wirst Du viel Geduld haben müssen...



Naja er hat gemeint das, wenn die ncoh welche haben ich 6-8 Wochen warten müsse. Nagut dann ist jetzt Daumendrücken angesagt und solang fahr ich noch ein bissi mit mein Giant (aber wie soll ich da schalten wenn ich daumen drück... ach doofe Situation  ) 

also schönen tag euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (27. April 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> Naja er hat gemeint das, wenn die ncoh welche haben ich 6-8 Wochen warten müsse.


Mir sagte man Anfang November mal 3-4 Monate für ein blaues und 1,5 Monate für ein schwarzes. Hatte dann Glück, dass zufällig bei Cube noch ein schwarzes in meiner Größe rumstand.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, wenn ich sie nicht gerade woanders für brauche.


----------



## Buzzor (27. April 2008)

mir wurde ( anfang februar ) gesagt, dass cube nur ein modell zur zeit produziert und es daher bis mitte mai dauern würde, bis sie das race wieder liefern könnten


----------



## Linke_Klebe (27. April 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread hier gekämpft und war so begeistert davon wie begeistert ihr seit, das ich mich gestern dazu entschlossen habe mir das Fahrrad zu kaufen.
> 
> Als ich mit strahlendem Gesicht in den Bikeshop rein gegangen bin, bin ich Zielstrebig zu dem Standpunkt des Race´s geganen -> Es war nicht mehr da. Der Verkäufer hat gemeint er hat es am Dienstag verkauft . Nungut er hat gemeint er ruft gleich am Montag bei CUBE an und fragt ob sie ihm noch eins schicken. Er meinte aber das er sich nicht festlegen will ob die noch welche in weiß/blau haben.
> ...




Fahrrad Franz in Mülheim Kärlich bei Koblenz hat noch einige stehen...


----------



## Schelle (27. April 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> ich habe ein "problem" mit meinem lenker... und zwar hab ich jetzt mal die bremshebel + die schalthebel weiter in die lenkermitte geschoben, ...
> wie habt ihr das eigentlich gemacht?
> 
> mfg headshooter



Mit Ünterstützung von WD40 geht es noch ein Stückchen mehr...
Ich habe die Schrauben nur gelöst und dann verschoben...


----------



## wilson24de (27. April 2008)

wieso hast du denn die griffe abgeschnitten um die barends zu montieren?
Sieht zum einen hässlich aus, zum anderen wird die auflage recht schmal direkt an den barends.


----------



## Schelle (27. April 2008)

wilson24de schrieb:


> wieso hast du denn die griffe abgeschnitten um die barends zu montieren?
> Sieht zum einen hässlich aus, zum anderen wird die auflage recht schmal direkt an den barends.



1. es mußte wie immer schnell gehen. Bei den org. Cube-Griffen stört mich der aufgeworfene "Rand". Nur der wurde abgeschnitten...
2. neue Griffe wurden bei der Action schon beplant nur noch nicht realisiert.

es ist nicht schmaler als ohne die Barends. Das scheint auf den Fotos zu täuschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (27. April 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meiner kleinen Tour gestern. Der Aldi Müll kommt noch ab und was anständiges ran, bin momentan nur blank .























Die letzten beiden gefallen mir am besten


----------



## Boris2401 (27. April 2008)

Sieht gut aus!  
Aber was hst du gegen den "Aldi Müll"? Hab die Tasche auch und für 5 ist sie doch ok...


----------



## xerto (28. April 2008)

Ich hab die von Lidl 2.99 Euro und den Schrott der drin war habe ich entsorgt, außer die Plastikdinger um den Reifen an  heben zu können.   

Funktioniert sehr gut. Warum mehr ausgeben ? 

Schööööne Bilder!!!


----------



## Headshooter (28. April 2008)

jo... den "aldi-schrott" habe ich auch. finde die sachen echt klasse. vor allem für den preis.

@schelle:
danke für die bilder. werde den hebel dann demnächst auch so montieren. nur das mit der klingel scheint mir da nicht so die richtige lösung zu sein  werd mir da noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## campioni**** (28. April 2008)

hallo!!
*kann mir bitte einer helfen???*

ich bin auf der suche nach einem LTD RACE in weiß!
kein händler kann es ohne 6 wochen lieferzeit besorgen!

kennt ihr zufällig eine anlaufstelle? (großraum stuttgart)

vielen dank
campioni****


----------



## lew187 (28. April 2008)

schon online probiert?


----------



## patrese993 (29. April 2008)

18" und 22" sind hier kurzfristig lieferbar
http://www.bikx.de/cube-ltd-race-p-9153.html

die 20" Version gibts hier:
http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/151-1-1534?search=

und hier gibts wohl noch alle Größen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a6116/ltd-race-white-candy-blue-2008.html?mfid=41


----------



## lew187 (29. April 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hey,
> mein LRS + neue Schnellspanner kam heute an.
> ...
> 
> ...



Wo bleiben die bilder usw?


----------



## Fw-Eis (29. April 2008)

patrese993 schrieb:


> 18" und 22" sind hier kurzfristig lieferbar
> http://www.bikx.de/cube-ltd-race-p-9153.html
> 
> die 20" Version gibts hier:
> ...


woher weist du das da keine wartezeit ist?


----------



## patrese993 (29. April 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> woher weist du das da keine wartezeit ist?



wenn da sowas dabei steht "Artikel ist sofort lieferbar und in der Regel innerhalb 1-2 Werktagen versandfertig*"
dann gehe ich davon aus, daß die noch welche auf Lager haben.... Ist doch bei jeglicher "Hardware" so

Ansonsten hat der Laden ein nicht funktionierendes Erfassungssystem seines Warenbestandes und ist für mich dadurch gestorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (29. April 2008)

bikx hat die auf lager, hatte da mal angerufen damals wegen der selben frage, alles was da grün ist, ist auf lager. sollte keine falsche angabe dabei sein. Bei den anderen... keine ahnung.

ansonsten hier noch:
http://www.radfachmarkt.de/Fahrraed...il/Cube-LTD-Race-Mountainbike-2008::1378.html

18 Zoll


----------



## rODAHn (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich habe die letzten zwei Tage meinen kompletten Antrieb auf XT umgerüstet.
(Ja, auch die Kette und Kassette)
...es war schon ganz schön aufwendig...
Aber es hat sich gelohnt!

...seht selbst:













Fahrberichte gibt es morgen Abend!


----------



## aloha2002 (2. Mai 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die bilder usw?



Hi,
LRS hab ich umgebaut, ich stell aber am Wochenende noch auf NN 2.1 h und v um und mache eine Testfahrt. Wenn's passt lass ich die drauf und gib mal Bericht ab.


----------



## aloha2002 (2. Mai 2008)

Hab übrigens meiner Formula hinten neue Beläge verpasst. Hab mich für Organics entschieden, da deren Bremswirkung besser ist und sie bei feuchtem Wetter besser ansprechen. Dafür halten sie nicht so lang wie die Standards. Aber Bremsleistung geht vor mein ich. (alles laut Händler des Vertrauens!)
Bin echt zufrieden, schleift nix und bremst super!


----------



## lew187 (2. Mai 2008)

@rod
Hast du die Kassette alleine abbekommen? 
Bin jetzt auch fertig:





Bin nur noch nicht zum fahren gekommen. Aber morgen.
Problem gabs bis jetzt nur bei der Bremse. Hat wie blöde geschliffen, muss ich noch besser konfigurieren...


----------



## rODAHn (2. Mai 2008)

Jepp,

habe mir aber das passende Werkzeug gekauft.
(Kettenpeitsche und Kassettenabzieher)

Das montieren der neuen Kassette ist voll der Kinderkram.
Dazu kam noch eine schöne HG93 Kette.

Gefahren bin ich auch noch nicht...aber morgen!

...Übrigens hast Du sehr geile Felgen! Sieht hammer aus!
Was hast Du dafür bezahlt?
Wie steht es mit dem Gewicht?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (2. Mai 2008)

Die Kassette hab ich mit der Kettenpeitsche und dem shimano Abnehmer nicht abbekommen, war unfassbar fest. Bestimmt 45nm. Hab ich dann in einem bikeladen machen lassen, mit profi Werkzeug, hat nix gekostet.

Aber du hast ja auch die Kurbel getauscht, oder??? Bei mir ist das ja so das ich hinterher den Umwerfer etwas verschiebe musste. War das bei dir auch so? Die Kurbel scheint 1 oder 2 mm nicht weit genug reinzugehen. Aber läuft ja trotzdem.

Das Gewicht des lrs weiß ich jetzt nicht, habs nicht gewogen. Aber sollte so um die (+-) 1700g sein. sind DT340 Naben, also kein extra leichtgewicht. Die Felgen find ich auch


----------



## rODAHn (2. Mai 2008)

Die Kurbel samt Innenlager habe ich auch getauscht. War super easy.
Die Kurbel habe ich vorsichtig mit einem Hammer in das Lager "geklopft".

Hast Du Abstandsringe richtig gesetzt?
...den Umwerfer musste ich nicht nachstellen, hat alles noch so gepasst.

Ich habe zwei Abstandsringe am Innenlager auf der Kurbelseite und einen Ring auf der anderen Seite gesetzt. (Also so, wie es mit dem alten Lager/Kurbel auch war.

Ich musste allerdings den Schaltzug für das hintere Ritzel neu einstellen.
Das kann aber auch an der neuen Kette (evtl. andere Länge) liegen.

Jetzt fehlen bei meinem Bike nur noch die Schalthebel in XT, dann ist es komplett.

...und evtl. noch Deine Laufräder, die habes mir echt angetan.


----------



## lew187 (2. Mai 2008)

Ich habe das Innenlager nicht getauscht, da es kompatibel zu der XT ist, so haben die profis hier es gesagt (hab da ja extra einen thread aufgemacht).
Ich hab einfach nur die lx kurbel entfernt und die xt reingeschoben und auch mit einem hammer und einem brett vorsichtig reingeschlagen, also wirklich ganz rein. Abstandsringe konnte ich da nicht wegmachen.
hier noch ein altes bild:
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/z4ylcsqm/2.jpg
so sah das auch nachdem ich den linken kurbelarm draufgesetzt hab. Weiter gings nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich einen ring irgendwie entfernen?

Ich mach jetzt mal ne kurze probefahrt.

die laufräder sind übrigens von bikepats-online, das ist kein set sondern selber die Komponenten ausgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (2. Mai 2008)

So sah es bei mir aber auch aus....
Die Abstandsringe müssen an das Innenlager.
..aber das hattest Du ja gar nicht getauscht...

Was hast Du für die kompletten Laufräder bezahlt?


----------



## lew187 (2. Mai 2008)

Rohpreis ist 470 Euro, Angebotspreis 423 Euro. Also knapp 10%.
Ist natürlich Handgespeicht und alles. Aber die Naben waren halt das teuerste.


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Mai 2008)

Einige von uns wären wirklich besser gefahren, wenn sie nur den Rahmen gekauft hätten  
Unglaublich was ihr euch zusammenbaut -  
@ Rodahn - dir fehlen noch die Shifter  

Heut gehts bei mir auch endlci mal wieder raus - war vor 2! Wochen das letzte Mal unterwegs...


----------



## steve81 (3. Mai 2008)

Boah 420 für so nen Laufradsatz!
Sorry, meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer!
Was für Speichen wurden denn verbaut?
Alu oder Messingnippel?


----------



## lew187 (3. Mai 2008)

dt comp mit speziallänge.
Alu nippel. Ich wollte diese Felgen, also musste ich da kaufen. Bekommste woanders sicher nicht billiger aber der shop ist auch 1a  Und teuer waren nur die Naben... bischen über dem Straßenpreis, aber nun... dafür gabs den Rabatt der es wieder ausgeglichen hat. Die alten Räder bau ich gleich dann an mein anderes bike.

@rODAHn
Bei mir waren schon von anfang an die xt schalter dran.


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Mai 2008)

@ lew - die Felgen sind geil - da kann man nix sagen!
aber die Pedale passen voll nicht auf ein Hardtail... das sind doch Dirt-Plattform Pedale?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (3. Mai 2008)

Die Shifter werden auch gleich bestellt.
(Zusammen mit GORE "Ride-On" Zügen.


----------



## lew187 (3. Mai 2008)

ja die pedalen passen zwar nicht so gut optisch(ausser die farbe), aber ich rutsche halt sonst viel ab. Deswegen die breiten plattformteile... haben mir schon oft ein abrutschen verhindert. Klick pedalen möchte ich nicht.

@rod
was sind das wieder für spezialkabel? 
tun die nokons es nicht? die gibt es sogar in weiß!


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Mai 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ja die pedalen passen zwar nicht so gut optisch(ausser die farbe), aber ich rutsche halt sonst viel ab. Deswegen die breiten plattformteile... haben mir schon oft ein abrutschen verhindert. Klick pedalen möchte ich nicht.
> 
> @rod
> was sind das wieder für spezialkabel?
> tun die nokons es nicht? die gibt es sogar in weiß!



Bin auch lange ohne Clickies gefahren - möchte sie aber mittlerweile nicht mehr missen.
Gibt wirklich nur wenige "Hardtail"- Situationen wos eng wird und die Berge kommste viiiiieeeeel besser hoch!

Überlegs dir...


----------



## rODAHn (3. Mai 2008)

Klickies sind geil! 

Die NOKON Züge sehen zwar sehr geil aus, machen (angeblich) aber nur Probleme. (Müsst mal etwas googlen)

Die "Ride-On" Züge von Gore kosten weniger und sollen ewig halten.
...und wenn man eh schon die Züge neu verlegen muss (wegen der neuen Shifter), kann man für 30,-  mehr auch gleich anständige Züge bestellen.
Dann habe ich wenigsten Ruhe damit.

Überigens finde ich, das sich die XT Kurbel kein bißchen anders fährt, als die Deore. 
Bei der Kassette sieht es aber schon wieder anders aus, hier bekommt man viel mehr "Rückmeldung" von den Schaltvorgängen.
Auch die HG93 Kette macht einen super stabilen Eindruck und lässt sich auch bei hoher Beanspruchung absolut geräuschlos schalten.
Kann ich nur empfehen. (ca. 15,- )

Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer Sattel und dann war es das auch mit den Umbauten. (Die Laufräder tausche ich erst, wenn die "alten" im Eimer sind)

Grüße

rODAHn

...was solls, die XT Kurbel sieht einfach geil aus!


----------



## lew187 (3. Mai 2008)

aber dadurch schaltet man doch nicht besser mit neuen zügen, oder?
Ich bleib bei meinen pedalen 

Wie meinst das wenn die Laufräder im eimer sind?


----------



## Boris2401 (3. Mai 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Wie meinst das wenn die Laufräder im eimer sind?




Er meint, wenn sie so verbogen sind, dass sie in ein Eimer passen!


----------



## lew187 (3. Mai 2008)

notfalls könnte man die alten auch lackieren wenns nur weiß sein soll


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. Mai 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen bei meinem Bike nur noch die Schalthebel in XT, dann ist es komplett.


Und der Umwerfer. 
Da will ich mit der nächsten Kette auch auf nen XT Down Swing wechseln.

Bremsbeläge werde brauch ich vorne auch neue. Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll. Welchen sind denn original dabei gewesen?


----------



## aloha2002 (4. Mai 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Und der Umwerfer.
> Bremsbeläge werde brauch ich vorne auch neue. Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll. Welchen sind denn original dabei gewesen?



(Hab übrigens meiner Formula hinten neue Beläge verpasst. Hab mich für Organics entschieden, da deren Bremswirkung besser ist und sie bei feuchtem Wetter besser ansprechen. Dafür halten sie nicht so lang wie die Standards. Aber Bremsleistung geht vor mein ich. (alles laut Händler des Vertrauens!)
Bin echt zufrieden, schleift nix und bremst super!)

Original sind die Standards.


----------



## Headshooter (4. Mai 2008)

so... bin gestern von einer 220km tour zurück gekommen. war mit zwei anderen kumpels unterwegs. haben dann auf halber strecke gezeltet.
war echt super und das race ist auch wunderbar dafür geeignet. ich hatte hinten zwei packtaschen, schlafsack und den ganzen kram drauf. war dann am ende bei einem gewicht von 35kg  (also mit rad zusammen).

das einzige problem was mal wieder hatte , war dass die gabel wieder luft verlohren hatte, sodass ich die letzten 80km mit nur noch 5-6 cm federweg fahren durfte. war ja letztens erst beim händler damit und der meinte, dass da zu viel dreck in der gabel ist und dadurch die ventile nicht mehr richtig arbeiten. der dreck kam seiner meinung angeblich von der pumpe. nur ich habe seit der inspektion die pumpe nicht mehr angefasst :kotz:  so eine SCH***E!!!

naja der rest war super und wir freuen uns dann auf die tour im sommer nach italien 

mfg headshooter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. Mai 2008)

Was sagt man denn dazu? Hab ich gerade im "Zeigt eure Cubes"-Thread gefunden.
Ein LTD Pro in Race-Farben!  


Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab jetzt auch seit 3 Wochen meine Traumbike.
> 
> CUBE LTD Pro SE
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=158 (vorletzter Eintrag)


----------



## Boris2401 (4. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ne frage: Hatte gestern mein Bike im auto. Also im Kofferraum liegen. Seit her kommt aus der Gabel wenn ich voll einfeder, also mit vollem Gewicht auf den lenker lieg, irgendwo luft raus. Es macht so richtig "pffft". Das war vorher nicht. Einfedern tut sie aber noch genau so wie vorher. Kann es sein, dass da irgendwo luft reingekommen ist oder sowas? Bzw. spielt das ne rolle oder kann ichs einfach so lassen?


----------



## lew187 (4. Mai 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Was sagt man denn dazu? Hab ich gerade im "Zeigt eure Cubes"-Thread gefunden.
> Ein LTD Pro in Race-Farben!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=158 (vorletzter Eintrag)



Interessant. wo gibt es denn sowas?
Hier steht zwar pro.. aber race bild:
http://www.bike-muenchen.de/index.php?id=514&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=512&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=914

naja, race klingt eh besser als pro


----------



## ratko (5. Mai 2008)

Trotzdem scheint es viele Pro-leten zu geben, die sich dann doch für einen Race Rahmen entscheiden.


----------



## Xenion (5. Mai 2008)

Wo bekomm ich eigentlich den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz her?
Mein Händler sagt sowas gibts nicht von Cube... ^^ 
(die haben Cube erst seit heuer im Programm...)


----------



## xerto (5. Mai 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich eigentlich den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz her?
> Mein Händler sagt sowas gibts nicht von Cube... ^^
> (die haben Cube erst seit heuer im Programm...)



Bekommst Du bei Cube. Muss man bestellen ca. 10 Euro


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (5. Mai 2008)

Xenion schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich eigentlich den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz her?
> Mein Händler sagt sowas gibts nicht von Cube... ^^
> (die haben Cube erst seit heuer im Programm...)


Normalerweise über Deinen Händler. Der soll einfach mal bei Cube anrufen und nachfragen, und nicht so einen Unsinn erzählen. Die meisten hier haben das Ding schließlich über ihren Händler bezogen.
Wenn er dazu nicht in der Lage ist, taugt der Laden nichts!


----------



## aloha2002 (6. Mai 2008)

Wir hatten doch auch schon einen hier, der ein Team hat in Race-Farben und meinte es wär ein Einzelstück... 

Aber dieses Pro ist auch nur noch von der Aufschrift her ein Pro, denn es hat doch auch die Reba und XT-Naben oder irr ich mich?
Der Preis würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## lew187 (6. Mai 2008)

Was sind das für speichen bei dem Original Laufradsatz? Und sind es alu oder messing nippel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. Mai 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Wir hatten doch auch schon einen hier, der ein Team hat in Race-Farben und meinte es wär ein Einzelstück...
> 
> Aber dieses Pro ist auch nur noch von der Aufschrift her ein Pro, denn es hat doch auch die Reba und XT-Naben oder irr ich mich?
> Der Preis würd mich mal interessieren.


Das Bike kommt von Rabe aus München. Die Bikes werden wohl von Cube extra für die produziert.
http://www.rabe-bike.de/se_bikes.html


----------



## aloha2002 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier mal mein Bericht vom Umbau.
Ich hab mal alle Teile gewogen und das kam dabei raus.
Der alte LRS, die Schnellspanner und die Reifen wiegen:
1180 h, 990 v, 124 xt-sp, 570 racing ralph 2,25, 570 nobby nic 2,25
gesamt: 3434 gr
Nun die neuen Teile:
926 h, 784 v, 106 nope-sp, 495 nobby nic 2.1 h+v
gesamt: 2806 gr
Habe 628 gr abgespeckt!

Mit den schmalen Nobbys bin ich ganz zufrieden. Ich denke das werden meine Sommerreifen werden und im Winter kommen nächstes Mal hi und vo nn 2.25 drauf. Der rr ist zwar echt schnell, aber der erste ist jetzt schon runter und die Haftung war in den nassen Aprilwochen echt katastrophal. Hab mich einmal auf einem Trail abgelegt. Der selbe Trail heute im Trockenen ging super auch mit den schmalen Nobbys.

Mit den Laufrädern/Naben bin ich für die erste Ausfahrt voll happy.
Man merkt die Gewichtseinsparung definitiv, fühlt sich wieder wie das neue Race an, sehr leichtläufig. Der Freilaufklang ist so das Sahnehäubchen  

Bereite mich jetzt auf den Marathon am 16. Juni in Rüdesheim vor und kann so die Laufräder ausgiebig testen und schauen ob sich noch was verändert.
Am Bike kann's jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr liegen wenn's nicht läuft  

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von heute nachmittag





Seid gegrüßt
aloha


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. Mai 2008)

Das klingt alles sehr gut. Wenn ich mal Gewicht einsparen will, werde ich auch als erstes bei den Laufrädern ansetzen.
Schöne Fotos! Sieht ganz gut aus die Gegend.


----------



## lew187 (6. Mai 2008)

2.1 anstatt 2.25.. ist das ein großer unterschied? für wen empfiehlt sich denn ein schmalerer reifen? fast alle haben ja 2.25 oder?


----------



## aloha2002 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab kein Plan für wen er sich empfiehlt ehrlich gesagt. Ich wollts einfach mal testen und sie laufen definitiv schneller als die 2.25er nn.


----------



## breakdenzer (7. Mai 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Plan für wen er sich empfiehlt ehrlich gesagt. Ich wollts einfach mal testen und sie laufen definitiv schneller als die 2.25er nn.



Und das liegt nicht an den neuen Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. Mai 2008)

Ist das Wetter nicht goil Freunde?  

Ich komme gerade von einer kleinen 35 km Feierabendrunde zurück, und es macht einfach nur Laune bei der tiefstehend Sonne das Race über die Singeltrails zu jagen. 
Gut dass ich keine Kamera dabei gehabt habe. Ich wäre alle 50 angehalten zum Bilder machen.


----------



## breakdenzer (8. Mai 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter nicht goil Freunde?
> 
> Ich komme gerade von einer kleinen 35 km Feierabendrunde zurück, und es macht einfach nur Laune bei der tiefstehend Sonne das Race über die Singeltrails zu jagen.
> Gut dass ich keine Kamera dabei gehabt habe. Ich wäre alle 50 angehalten zum Bilder machen.



Do hosche Recht - bin die letzte Woche 87 km geradelt - und ich wohne nicht im Tal


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (8. Mai 2008)

87 km ist für mir für ne MTB-Tour doch etwas zu weit. Am Wochenende sind es meistens um die 60 km, davon höchstens 10 km auf Asphalt.

Und wegen dem Tal: Ich wohne hier wahrlich nicht im Hochgebirge (Startpunkt 38 m üNN), aber 500 hm hab ich gestern auch zusammen bekommen. Ich fahre hier in den Harburger Bergen und wohne im hügligsten Stadtteil Hamburgs. Die Harburger Berge sind max. 155m hoch, aber es sehr wellig. Da kommt auch was zusammen.


----------



## wilson24de (9. Mai 2008)

also ich wohne im schwarzwald auf rund 300m. und egal in welche richtung gehts erstmal auf 1000m hoch  da sind dann 30km zb nen ordentliches stück


----------



## Wildcamp (11. Mai 2008)

Hi an alle Race Besitzer,
nun gehöre ich auch dazu  
Gleich mal eine Frage, quitscht euere K18 vorne auch wie Sau? Egal bei welchen Wetter! Was kann man dagegen tun?
Wie viele km halten im Durchschnitt die Beläge bei artgerechter MTB-Haltung  ?


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Wildcamp,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem geilen Bike! 
...und natürlich willkommen im Forum!

Meine k18 quitscht vorne auch etwas...allerdings nur wenn sie heiß wird.
Das gibt sich auch nach ein paar (hundert) Kilometern.

Du kannst Dir auch die "Organic" Belege von Formula kaufen, die sollen gar nicht quitschen, aber auch nur eine Saison halten. (Ca. 18,-)

...einer hier im Forum hat die auch schon drauf, ich werde sie mir nächsten Monat bestellen.

So, bei diesem geilen Wetter muss ich jetzt aufs Bike und etwas trainieren.
Morgen geht es in den Harz. (60Km, 1000 Hm)
...da muss ich fit sein.

Überigens ist es vollbracht...  Mein Bike ist jetzt komplett XT!
...die Shifter sind letzte Woche gekommen...
Kann ich nur empfehlen, die Schaltvorgänge sind jetzt echt richtig "knackig".

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Mai 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi an alle Race Besitzer,
> nun gehöre ich auch dazu
> Gleich mal eine Frage, quitscht euere K18 vorne auch wie Sau? Egal bei welchen Wetter! Was kann man dagegen tun?
> Wie viele km halten im Durchschnitt die Beläge bei artgerechter MTB-Haltung  ?



Hi Wildcamp, willkommen im Thread. Bist de blau/weiss oder schwarz unterwegs?
Ich hab die Organic-Beläge drauf und sie quietschen gar nicht.
Ich hab aber auch etwas nachjustiert. Du kannst mal versuchen den Bremssattel zu lösen und seitlich so auszurichten, dass die Scheibe ohne Berührung zwischen den Belägen liegt -> dann langsam festziehen und die Position halten.
Bist Du bisher nur Asphalt gefahren?

Mach mich jetzt auch ab


----------



## lew187 (11. Mai 2008)

wie löst man den bremssattel? ich dachte das geht nur bei der K24....


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2008)

Na an den zwei dicken Schrauben die an den Adapter gehen, welcher dann an die Gabel/Rahmen geht...

...oder sehe ich jetzt etwas falsch?


----------



## Headshooter (11. Mai 2008)

nö   stimmt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey!
Wetter    
Hab mich leider einmal auf nem Uphill-Trail abgelegt.
Ich finde das hat bei mir zumindest aber auch manchmal was Gutes. Ich habs Gefühl ich trau mich irgendwie mehr Sachen wenn ich nicht monatelang Unfallfrei fahre... Gehts euch auch so?

@lew
Ich meinte eigentlich einfach den oberen Teil der Bremse, der mit den zwei großen Inbus-Schrauben verschraubt ist. Nennt der sich nicht Bremssattel?
Den kann man auf jeden Fall leicht in alle Richtungen verschieben, wenn die Schrauben nicht ganz fest sind. Ich hab seit der Justage gar keine Probleme mehr mit der K18.
Das einzige Klirren was noch auftaucht ist auf Asphalt wenn ich eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit fahre (ca. 15 km/h). Da scheint die Scheibe kurzzeitig mitzuschwingen, ist aber dann sofort wieder weg wenn ich schneller oder langsamer werde.

Seid gegrüßt
aloha


----------



## Wildcamp (11. Mai 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hi Wildcamp, willkommen im Thread. Bist de blau/weiss oder schwarz unterwegs?
> Ich hab die Organic-Beläge drauf und sie quietschen gar nicht.
> Ich hab aber auch etwas nachjustiert. Du kannst mal versuchen den Bremssattel zu lösen und seitlich so auszurichten, dass die Scheibe ohne Berührung zwischen den Belägen liegt -> dann langsam festziehen und die Position halten.
> Bist Du bisher nur Asphalt gefahren?
> ...



Hi,
bin Blau/Weiß unterwegs (Bilder folgen). Zudem mit einen farblich passenden blauen Gipsarm  
Welche Organic Beläge hast du genau? Bei Bike-Discount gibt es ja verschiedene.
Asphalt versuche ich zu meiden. 80% fahre ich im Wald. Für Asphalt nutze ich meine Kawa  
War heute auch schon ein bißchen unterwegs (40km). Das Wetter ist ja zur Zeit Traumhaft 

EDIT:
Hier mal ein Foto von meinen Bike





Momentan ist ein Aldi-Tacho dran. Aber mein Sigma BC 2006 MHR dürfte Mittwoch da sein.
Habe mir auch noch die neuen Shimano XTR Klickers bestellt. Diese dürften ebenso am Mittwoch bei mir sein. Nur neue Schuhe habe ich noch nicht :-(


----------



## lew187 (11. Mai 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ich meinte eigentlich einfach den oberen Teil der Bremse, der mit den zwei großen Inbus-Schrauben verschraubt ist. Nennt der sich nicht Bremssattel?
> Den kann man auf jeden Fall leicht in alle Richtungen verschieben, wenn die Schrauben nicht ganz fest sind. Ich hab seit der Justage gar keine Probleme mehr mit der K18.



die beiden großen auf dem bild hier?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Full/18986.jpg

ich hatte irgendwann extra mal nachgefragt da hieß es das der bremssattel (druckpunkt...) nur bei der k24 eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Mai 2008)

also auf dem bild sind die beiden großen schrauben die ich meine ganz weg, re + li!
also, wenn das so ist, meine ich wohl die ganze bremse.


----------



## lew187 (11. Mai 2008)

dann meinst du sicher die ganze bremse.


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Mai 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> dann meinst du sicher die ganze bremse.



wie auch immer, es hat funktioniert


----------



## Wildcamp (12. Mai 2008)

@ aloha,
Welche Organic Beläge hast du genau? Bei Bike-Discount gibt es ja verschiedene.


----------



## aloha2002 (12. Mai 2008)

es gibt die comfort und die normalen und ich hab die normalen.
die anderen sind ja für die puro wie ich das sehe.
ich hab beim händler übrigens inkl. beratung 13,90 gezahlt  
bike-discount ist nicht immer der günstigste.

ich würd aber an deiner stelle deine neuen beläge erst mal einbremsen, die bremse richtig austarieren und warten bis die ersten runter sind.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ja werde meine Beläge erst tauschen wenn sie runter sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (12. Mai 2008)

was für beläge hat man denn standardmäßig?
Diese hier oder? http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...44;page=1;ID=becb25c65db6b02ce6d79f7db691e1da

die sind doch auch organisch.

genau wie die http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...44;page=1;ID=becb25c65db6b02ce6d79f7db691e1da

wo ist da nun der unterschied?


----------



## punisher2k (14. Mai 2008)

bis auf die artikelnummer sind die dinger ja echt identisch und 2â¬ preisunterschied...


----------



## aloha2002 (14. Mai 2008)

Die einen sind 'Standard', die anderen 'Comfort'.
Ich glaube die Comfort haben noch bessere Bremsleistung, nutzen sich aber schneller ab.


----------



## omega1984 (14. Mai 2008)

moin,

mal ne kurze frage von einem "unwissenden" also bitte nicht eingeschnappt sein.

ist cube ne art religion ?
warum habt ihr euch das bike gekauft ?

ich stehe gerade im zwiespalt zwischen dem race und nem bulls.
das bulls ist günstiger und besser ausgestattet (alles xt, 100mm dämpfer, bremsen besser ?)

aber das race gefällt mir auch recht gut auch und besonders in der eloxierten variante. aber ich möchte dann später nichts bereuen und als bikeneuling gleich wieder viel geld in hochwertigere komponenten investieren.

bringt mal bitte n bissl licht in mein dunkles hinterstübchen

danke,
Omega


----------



## xerto (15. Mai 2008)

Cube ist der Gott  

Das Race ist die Göttin  

Natürlich hauptsächlich in Blau/Weiss.  

Gewicht ist unser größter Feind.

Single trails sind unsere Kirchen.

Viel Spass beim kaufen


----------



## pitch black (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich schon etwas länger "heimlich" den "LTD Race" thread verfolge, werde ich mich jetzt mal aktiv dran beteiligen.

Hab gestern mal ein bichßen nachgewogen...

Das VR hat komplett mit Reifen,Schlauch und Bremsscheibe 2000g
und das HR komplett 2200g !

Ich will demnächst die Laufräder tauschen, was für Laufräder könnt ihr empfehlen ? 

Und was wiegt eigentlich eine 160er Formula Bremsscheibe ?



Herzliche Grüße

Pitch Black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (15. Mai 2008)

pitch black schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> (wie kann ich Bilder hochladen, bekomme die Fehlermeldung "Datei zu groß"?)
> Herzliche Grüße
> Pitch Black



So:




Einfach den Thumbnailcode von deinem Fotoalbum hier einfügen.


----------



## pitch black (15. Mai 2008)

Dankeschön ..!


----------



## patrese993 (15. Mai 2008)

pitch black schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach dem ich schon etwas länger "heimlich" den "LTD Race" thread verfolge, werde ich mich jetzt mal aktiv dran beteiligen.
> 
> ...




Laufradempfehlungen sind immer bißchen heikel, solang man nicht genau weiß, wie sehr es derjenige mit dem Ding krachen läßt und was er wiegt....

Wenn es Dir in erster Linie ums Gewicht geht, würde ich Dir DT Swiss 240er Naben mit Revo Speichen und ner 4.2d Felge empfehlen, mit XTR Naben wirds günstiger, mit SuperComp Speichen ebenfalls


----------



## pitch black (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,

also ich wiege 73kg fahre CC / Marathon ein knackiger trail darf auch dabei sein. 
Stimmt aber schon was du sagst "Laufradempfehlungen sind immer bißchen heikel" und die Auswahl ist riesig.
hab mir jetzt auch mal den Fulcrum Red Metal thread durchgelesen. Die Laufräder scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu sein, dennoch gab es wohl bei dem einen und anderen Probleme mit z.B. der Nabe.

Werde mich noch weiter durch das Thema Laufrad wühlen. 


Besten Dank für deinen Tipp 

Pitch Black


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Mai 2008)

omega1984 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mal ne kurze frage von einem "unwissenden" also bitte nicht eingeschnappt sein.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Bulls ist eine ZEG Eigenmarke. Vergleichbar mit Drogerie Müller/dm und ihren billigeren Eigenmaken von z.B. Duschgel.
CUBE ist eine eigenständige Marke wie z.B. Nivea


----------



## rODAHn (15. Mai 2008)

Da stimme ich Dir voll zu! 

...ausserdem gibt es wohl kaum einen vergleichbaren Tread von einem "Bulls", in dem alle so sehr von Ihrem "Bike" schwärmen...

CUBE ist einfach der Hammer!


----------



## xerto (15. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch auf Eurer Seite!

  Cube LTD Race ist der Hammer


----------



## 900degrees (15. Mai 2008)

Im Prinzip ist das Bulls sicher ne Rakete, bins auch mal probe gefahren. Preis/Leistung ist beim Race schlechter. Aber ich will bei nem 1000 Euro Bike nicht dasselbe drauf stehen haben, wie 24000000 Kids und Vattis und Muttis die Sonntags nachmittags ne Radtour zum nÃ¤chsten Biergarten machen.

Um auf die gleiche Ausstattung wie das Bulls zu kommen muss ich mit Sicherheit >200â¬ investieren, aber das sind mir Markenimage und Style wert


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre CUBE nicht weil CUBE drauf steht, sondern da mir der Inhaber von CUBE persönlich bekannt ist. Würde ich den Inhaber von Scott kennen, würde ich mit Sicherheit ein solches fahren.
Aber dennoch ist CUBE eine absolut spitzen Marke, doch dies ist Gohst, Scott auch. Aber ich bin der Meinung das Gohst die Geometrie und Farbgebung von CUBE kopiert und CUBE Maßstäbe in der Bikerbranche setzt    
Ein Bulls fahre ich nicht da es sich um eine ZEG-Marke handelt und davon halte ich nichts.


----------



## omega1984 (15. Mai 2008)

hmm,

ok dann erstmal vielen dank für die antworten, da lag ich mit meiner vermutung mit der "religion" ja garnicht so falsch.

@wildcamp
ich denke das ginge mir auch ned anders, wenn ich dann vielleicht auch noch nen "spezialpreis" bekäme erst recht. ich weiss ja ned wie gut eure bekanntschaft ist.

@rODAHn
das liegt wohl an mehreren faktoren:
- es gibt hier kein bulls forum ^^ wahrscheinlich würde da zuviel geflamed werden und es fühlt sich wohl kein zeg mensch dafür zuständig
- ich vermute bulls verteilt jedes jahr nen anderen namen für seine bikes, oder ändert die zahl (kann mich auch irren, bin ja noch neu)
- es gibt wohl noch ned solange gute bulls räder wo vieles gut passt (wieder ne schlussfolgerung aus vielem hören-sagen hier im forum und zeg händler)
gibt vielleicht noch mehr, ka

noch ne frage is das 
cube ltd cc = race ? denn n cc finde ich auf der cube hp ned, und vom preis sind die sich irgendwie verdächtig ähnlich (1100)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (16. Mai 2008)

Mal ne frage...

Ist es möglich, den Druckpunkt der Bremse zu verstellen? Wenn ja, wie? Ich muss beim bremsen den Bremshebel fast bist zum Lenker anziehen, dass die Bremse richtig bremst. Hätte aber gern, dass sie etwas früher bremst.
Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Mai 2008)

Schaut mal, hier hat einer den 20" Rahmen white/blue gewogen.
Allerdings anderer Steuersatz.
eBucht-Artikelnummer: 280227385188


----------



## Wildcamp (16. Mai 2008)

Mein Race Rahmen (Blau/Weiß) in 20" wiegt 1850g (ohne Steuersatz aber mit Schaltauge).


----------



## Wildcamp (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,
so jetzt habe ich mir endlich Schuhe (Adidas Razor in weiß/blau) für meine XTR-Klickers bestellt und einen Helm (MET Veleno D in weiß).
Meine Freundin hat sich das CUBE ACID in weiß/grün gekauft und ebenso einen MET Veleno D Helm in weiß bestellt.
Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher und kostspieliger Start ins Wochenende  
Jetzt muß nur noch endlich meine rechte Hand vollständig genesen (Gips ist schon runter, aber durch die 6 Wochen lange Ruhestellung sind nun die Bänder etwas kurz) und es kann der Sommer kommen


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Mai 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Mein Race Rahmen (Blau/Weiß) in 20" wiegt 1850g (ohne Steuersatz aber mit Schaltauge).



Woher weißt Du das so genau?
Hast doch Komplettaufbau gekauft oder?


----------



## breakdenzer (17. Mai 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> so jetzt habe ich mir endlich Schuhe (Adidas Razor in weiß/blau) für meine XTR-Klickers bestellt und einen Helm (MET Veleno D in weiß).
> Meine Freundin hat sich das CUBE ACID in weiß/grün gekauft und ebenso einen MET Veleno D Helm in weiß bestellt.
> Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher und kostspieliger Start ins Wochenende
> Jetzt muß nur noch endlich meine rechte Hand vollständig genesen (Gips ist schon runter, aber durch die 6 Wochen lange Ruhestellung sind nun die Bänder etwas kurz) und es kann der Sommer kommen



Der gute alte Veleno - den fahren einige Racer


----------



## Wildcamp (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,
weil ich in einen Shop die eben einen 20" da hatten gefragt habe ob sie ihn mal wiegen könnten. Das mit meiner wiegt ist falsch aus gedrückt. Müßte heißen "ein 20" Race Weiß/Blau wiegt".
Außerdem wenn du bei dem Rahmen in der Bucht das Gewicht vom Steuersatz abziehst kommt man nahazu auf das gleiche Gewicht.


----------



## schurke1980 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle Ltd Racer,

bin vor der Kaufentscheidung und nun auf das Angebot von Rabe München gestossen. Das Cube Ltd *Pro* SE

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?i...ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=514&image=1&detail=1#

für 999. Das Cube Ltd. Race hat nen LP von 1099.
Würd es mit Rabatt auch für 999 bekommen.

Welches ist nun das bessere Angebot?

Grüße,
der Schurke


----------



## Schwimmbux (19. Mai 2008)

Servus,

hab mir vor knapp nem Monat beim Rabe-Shop in Oberhaching das Cube-Ltd-Race gekauft. Quasi das Bike, welches die jetzt komischerweise PRO nennen! 
Unterschied von original zu Rabe SE Bike sind Gabel (orig: Reba 85mm vs. SE:  Recon 100mm) und die Bremsen (orig: oro K18 vs. SE: Magura Louise)
Mir reicht ne Ein-Kammer-Luftgabel! Und bei den Bemsen hab ich als Hobby Biker eh keinen unterschied gemerkt! 
Wenn du aber beide bikes zum gleichen Preis bekommst würd ich das Race mit Reba wählen und diese auf 100mm traveln!
Horido

PS: nimm schwarz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn beide das gleiche kosten, musst du abwägen, was dir wichtiger ist... das Race ist besser ausgestattet (zumindest was die Gabel angeht, bei den Bremsen ist das wohl sowieso ne Prinzipfrage ), das Pro in blau hat halt noch eher nen "Seltenheitswert". In Schwarz machts natürlich gar keinen Sinn beim gleichen Preis das Pro zu bevorzugen.

Würde dir aber generell zum Race raten .


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Mai 2008)

Es gibt etwas zu feiern!  "Wir" haben heute die 1.000 km voll gemacht. Und ich will noch mehr! Bin nach wie vor total begeistert und würde es mir jeder Zeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## breakdenzer (20. Mai 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Es gibt etwas zu feiern!  "Wir" haben heute die 1.000 km voll gemacht. Und ich will noch mehr! Bin nach wie vor total begeistert und würde es mir jeder Zeit wieder kaufen.



Glückwunsch!
Bei mir dauerts wohl noch so nen Monat - komm im Moment nicht jede Woche raus  
Morgen werd ich aber mal ne längere Tour machen


----------



## campioni**** (20. Mai 2008)

hallo!
mein race hat nun 200 km hinter sich. aber ich weiss nicht ob die bremsen jetzt wirklich ihre 100%ige leistung bringen... hat jemand vielleicht schon etwas über "bremsscheiben anschleifen" gehört? bringt das wirklich was??

mfg


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Mai 2008)

campioni**** schrieb:


> hallo!
> mein race hat nun 200 km hinter sich. aber ich weiss nicht ob die bremsen jetzt wirklich ihre 100%ige leistung bringen... hat jemand vielleicht schon etwas über "bremsscheiben anschleifen" gehört? bringt das wirklich was??
> 
> mfg


Nö, noch nie von gehört. Klingt aber seeehr abenteuerlich!  Da würde ich schön die Finger von lassen. Versuch es lieber erst einmal mit neuen/anderen Bremsbelägen wenn die Bremse jetzt nicht genug Power hat. Nimm die Organic, die haben mehr Power verschleißen aber auch schneller als die standardmäßigen Sintermetallbeläge.


----------



## Headshooter (22. Mai 2008)

ein freund von mir nimmt regelmäßig bremsenreiniger. das sprüßt du auf die scheiben, dann quietschen die ein paar km aber dann packen die wie sau!!! ich wollte das jetzt bei mir auch mal machen und sehn was passiert.
ich kann euch gerne davon berichten, was dabei rausgekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. 

Ich habe versucht mit einer SKS Pumpe

Kompakte High-End Dämpferpumpe - auch für unterwegs - aus Präzisions-T-3103-Aluminium:
- integriertes Manometer mit Druckablasstaste
- Präzisionsmanometer
- Platz sparend mit schwenkbarem Schlauch
- verlustfreie Schnellkupplung
- div. Adapter als Zubehör erhältlich

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=1372250000

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/103407

meine Gabel auf rund 10 bar zu pumpen.

Entweder bin ich zu doof eine Pumpe zu bedienen oder irgend etwas ist defekt.

Ich pumpe bis 10 bar- geht
ich drehe bzw. schraube Pumpe ab
es macht pffffffffff
Druck weg
und das oben und unten.

Also keine 10 bar; Gabel zu schwach für mein Gewicht.  

Was mache ich falsch?  

Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Mai 2008)

campioni**** schrieb:


> hallo!
> mein race hat nun 200 km hinter sich. aber ich weiss nicht ob die bremsen jetzt wirklich ihre 100%ige leistung bringen... hat jemand vielleicht schon etwas über "bremsscheiben anschleifen" gehört? bringt das wirklich was??
> 
> mfg



Wenn Du nicht weißt ob sie die 100%ige Leistung bringen, warum willst Du sie dann optimieren???
Is irgendwie nicht logisch!

Ich find die bremsen sehr gut.


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin mit der Oro auch sehr zufrieden! 
Aber meine funzt auch einwandfrei:
Vorderrad - sehr stramm, muss man schon dossieren...
Hinterrad - Druckpunkt etwas später, aber auch hier sehr gute Bremswirkung.

Ne andere Frage: wo hast du das Bike gekauft, wer hat die Bremsen eingestellt?

@ xerto: also meine SKS funzt gut - brauchst du wirklich über 10bar?
   Aber selbst das klappt bei mir...


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Mai 2008)

> Also ich bin mit der Oro auch sehr zufrieden!
> Aber meine funzt auch einwandfrei:
> Vorderrad - sehr stramm, muss man schon dossieren...
> Hinterrad - Druckpunkt etwas später, aber auch hier sehr gute Bremswirkung.


Genauso ist es bei mir auch


----------



## xerto (22. Mai 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Genauso ist es bei mir auch




Meine ORO ist auch klasse. Kein Handlungsbedarf.

Übrigens das Klirren der Scheiben wird besser je fester man die Radbefestigung anzieht.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. Mai 2008)

@ Xerto: Ich glaub ich hab die gleiche. Du kannst ja in der Kupplung die Pumpe auch noch was rein und rausdrehen. Das ist so eine Art Schleuse. Erst die Kupplung auf das Ventil, dann die Pumpe in die Kupplung schrauben und Pumpe. Bei Abnehmen musst Du erst die Pumpe ein Stück aus der Kupplung schrauben, bevor so sie dann vom Ventil abschraubst.
Ich weiß ist sch... erklärt, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es sonst erklären soll.
Aber ich hab da auch immer leicht Probleme mit.


----------



## campioni**** (23. Mai 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht weißt ob sie die 100%ige Leistung bringen, warum willst Du sie dann optimieren???
> Is irgendwie nicht logisch!
> 
> Ich find die bremsen sehr gut.



Danke für die ehrliche Bemerkung. 
Ich bin mit ein anderes Bike gefahren, bei dem die Bremsen schon eingefahren wurden. Daher kam meine Vermutung. 
Das ganze ist aber halb so wild, da die Bremsen immer mehr bemerkbare Leistung zeigen.

Grüße
campioni****


----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2008)

Es ist fertig!

...seht Euch mein geiles "Race" an:


----------



## ibinsnur (25. Mai 2008)

fesches teil, nur der sattel wär ned so meins. geinal ist die abdeckung des bowdenzuges beim vorderen umwerfer, damit er nad am rahmen scheuert - is das so ein kabelschuh?


----------



## rODAHn (26. Mai 2008)

Danke! 

Das sind die "Ride-On" Züge von GORE.
Die sind komplett versiegelt.
Kosten zwar ca. 45,-  (Für beide Schaltungen)
Aber sollen mindestens 5 Jahre halten. (Ohne sich zu strecken)

...den Sattel gab es leider nur in dieser Farbe...   

Grüße

rODAHn

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (26. Mai 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das sind die "Ride-On" Züge von GORE.
> Die sind komplett versiegelt.
> ...



wie findest Du den Sattel? Wie lange hast ihn schon? Sieht ja noch aus, wie neu.... Mein weißer Flite macht wohl irgendwann diese Saison die Grätsche, und nachdem ich beim letzten Mal den Yutaak schon in der engeren Auswahl hatte, wird er es diesmal wohl doch werden, da ich die Schnauze voll von aufgerissenem Leder habe.

Ansonsten: Nice Bike, ich bin zwar immer noch kein Fan vom Candy Blue, aber das ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache, was wiegts denn mittlerweile? so 11,5? Dabei fällt mir ein, ich sollt mal wieder paar aktuellere Fotos reinstellen....


----------



## rODAHn (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,

der Yutaak als "Gel Flow Edition" ist erst seit zwei Tagen an meinem Race.
Bei einer kleineren 30 Km Runde hat er mir super gefallen!

..vor allem die "Kevlar" Oberfläche lässt Dich förmlich am Sattel "kleben".
Ist sehr angenehm zu fahren, da auch der hintere Bereich sehr schmal ist.
..bis jetzt kann ich ihn nur empfehen!

...zum Gewicht kann ich nichts sagen, habe leider keine Waage da.
Sollte aber ca. 1 kg leichter sein.  (Durch die Ritchey WCS Parts)

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## steve81 (26. Mai 2008)

boah ist der sattel hässlich!

hab mein race neulich mit personenwaage gewogen, kam auf 11,9-12,0 Kilo 18zoll!
habe ebenfalls das komplette wcs programm+ specialized toupe sattel(ca. 160-170g).
irgendwie noch deutlich zu viel!


----------



## wilson24de (26. Mai 2008)

der ltd rahmen gehört nunmal nicht zu den leichtesten.


----------



## steve81 (26. Mai 2008)

glaubst du der reaction ist so viel leichter?
denke es sind max. 300g!
die hab ich schon wenn ich mir zwei neue reifen aufziehe!


----------



## Zaphod1 (27. Mai 2008)

Hi sollte ich den 18" oder 20" Rahmen bei 180 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe und 84,5 cm SchritthÃ¶he nehmen ? 

Laut einem Online-Rechner liege ich exakt in der Mitte (Erbebnis 19.0125").


Wie tief sollte ich den HÃ¤ndler runterhandeln vor dem Kauf, ist 1050â¬ ein super Preis oder geht da noch mehr ?


----------



## 900degrees (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab exakt die gleichen Maße und hab das 18er genommen, der Sicherheitsabstand zum Dingdong war mir beim 20er einfach zu gering 

Fährt sich extrem gut, auf langen einfachen Strecken, Landstraße oder Feldwege, ist es natürlich nicht so laufruhig wie ein größeres, aber wenn ich den Melibokus runterbretter will ich wahrlich nicht auf nem 20" Bike sitzen.

Aber je nachdem was du machst, wenn du eher gemütliche Touren fährst, bist du mit nem 20" Rahmen wahrscheinlich besser bedient. Aber dann vielleicht auch mit nem günstigeren Rad .


----------



## Wildcamp (27. Mai 2008)

> Wie tief sollte ich den Händler runterhandeln vor dem Kauf, ist 1050 ein super Preis oder geht da noch mehr ?


Ich weiß ja nicht wie gut du handeln kannst, aber ich kaufe nirgens wo ich nicht min. 10% bekomme. Mache ich überall so. Außer Aldi und Co.
Heute in der Internet Zeit muß 10% dir jeder geben können. Ansonsten kann er bald zusperren


----------



## aloha2002 (27. Mai 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Wie tief sollte ich den Händler runterhandeln vor dem Kauf, ist 1050 ein super Preis oder geht da noch mehr ?



Hi,
ich hab 999,- beim Händler bezahlt und das noch als das Modell grad raus kam und er sich vor Bestellungen nicht retten konnte. Listenpreis ist glaub ich 1099,- und 10% sollten echt gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (27. Mai 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> boah ist der sattel hässlich!
> 
> hab mein race neulich mit personenwaage gewogen, kam auf 11,9-12,0 Kilo 18zoll!
> habe ebenfalls das komplette wcs programm+ specialized toupe sattel(ca. 160-170g).
> irgendwie noch deutlich zu viel!



hihi, du hast mal einen kommentar abgegeben zu einem bild vom user 'kamil'. der hat auch ein weiß/blaues race. er hat fotos von seinem originalzustand in 18" gemacht und als bildunterschrift  - 11,5 kg @ 18" - geschrieben  
der hatte wohl dann auch keine waage!

grüße


----------



## wilson24de (27. Mai 2008)

also ich hab für mein 2007er reaction mit 2008er ausstattung nun letztlich 950,- euro bezahlt. umwerfer und kurbel sind im gegensatz zum original "nur" LX. dafür ist ne XT Kassette dran und ne carbon sattelstütze und wcs barends. Der Preis kam allerdings nur zustande weil es lieferverzug gab (wenn auch nur 10 Tage) und weil umwerfer und kurbel nicht wie vereinbart installiert war. einfach etwas glück gehabt. aber das zeigt...beim race sollte da schon noch was drin sein.


----------



## Wildcamp (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,
meine Adidas Razor Schuhe sind endlich gekommen (mein MET Veleno D auch).
Nun konnte ich endlich mal meine neuen XTR-Klickers und eben meine Razor testen (Helm auch ).
Ca. 40km und 800hm bin ich gefahren (meine Freundin wa rmit ihrem Acid auch dabei). Überwiegend S0 mit häufig S1 und eine ca. 1km lange S2 abfahrt.
FAZIT: Die Adidas Razor sind absolut spitze, die XTR-Klickers sind überragend und den Helm merkt man überhaupt nicht


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab meinem Race heute auch was neues gegönnt. Ein neue Sattelstütze. Die alte von Easton war mir immer etwas zu kurz, bzw. passt gerade so eben noch. Hab heute ne Ritchey WSC mit 400er Länge gekauft. Und das gute Stück ist mit nur 258g auch noch 115g leichter als die Easton.


----------



## aloha2002 (29. Mai 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem Race heute auch was neues gegönnt. Ein neue Sattelstütze. Die alte von Easton war mir immer etwas zu kurz, bzw. passt gerade so eben noch. Hab heute ne Ritchey WSC mit 400er Länge gekauft. Und das gute Stück ist mit nur 258g auch noch 115g leichter als die Easton.



Hi,

ein Bild wär mal cool. 
Welchen Sattel hast Du?

Grüße
aloha


----------



## aloha2002 (29. Mai 2008)

Hey Racer,
Sorry, das es Off-Topic ist, aber hier kennt man sich ja schon bissel.

Ich erzähl Euch heute mal nen Klopper   
Ich fahr ja mit meinem Bike auch auf die Arbeit. Wollte letztens dann in der Mittagspause von der Arbeit aus kurz 400 m runter zum Bhf und mir ein paar Burger holen. Was seh ich auf'm Bhf.vorplatz beim anfahren... die Grünen! Sie sehen mich schon vom weitem und hatten auch einen Fahrradpolizist dabei, der da lässig mit Helm und kurzes grünen Höschen stand. Ich fahr also auf den Bhf. zu und muß nochmal über eine Kreuzung und werd voll von einer A-Klasse geschnitten. Vollbremsung. Grünen sehen das, rühren sich aber nicht weiter. Ich denk mir, keine Zeit, also Schwamm drüber und in den Bhf. rein. Dann kommt im Bhf. plötzlich der Fahrradbulle und klopft mich an. 'Ihr Fahrrad ist nicht nach StVO ausgestattet - ich muß sie jetzt aufschreiben'. Ich dann: Schön und gut, aber sie haben gerade gesehen, dass ich fast überfahren wurde, was ist damit?' 'Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ich nehme sie jetzt auf, sie müssen nachrüsten und das Fahrrad binnen 2 Tagen vorstellen!' Ich meine: 'Das schaffe ich nicht mal wenn ich wollte, wegen Studium, Arbeit, etc.' 
War ihm natürlich egal. 
Dann hat er mich aufgenommen, ich bin ausm Bhf raus und sehe das die A-Klasse auch noch genau vor'm Bhf geparkt hat  
Ich gehe zu den zwei andere Oberbullen und frage ob sie das denn nicht gesehen hätten und das ich jetzt eine Anzeige machen wollte.
Dann sagen sie nur:
Sie können gerne eine Anzeige machen, nur dann bekommen sie eine Anzeige, weil sie über die Ampel gefahren und nicht gelaufen sind!   
(Bei mir nennt man das Erpressung!)
Dann meine ich noch: 'Müssten sie mich dann nicht sowieso anzeigen wenn ich mich nicht rechtmäßig verhalten habe???'
Dann sagt er: So sieht's aus.

Ich bin fast in die Luft gegangen. Der Penner hatte kein Bock auf Papierkram und erpresst mich damit ich die A-Klassen-Schnecke nicht anzeige.
   

Ich bin natürlich nicht zum kontrollieren gegangen und habe gestern nen Brief gekriegt, das ich noch zwei Tage Zeit hätte.
Ich überlege jetzt ob ich einfach nen Brief schreibe, dass ich das Bike verkauft habe. Dann könnte eigentlich nichts passieren oder was meint Ihr?

Grüße
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen.

Meine Gabel am Race Die Reba ist zu weich oder ich zu schwer. Das Ergebnis ist dassselbe. 

Der fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens hat mir gestern auf der Tour gesagt, dass ich die Gabel zu sehr verwinde. Ich wiege 95 Kg.   

Mit einem hat er recht, wenn ich schnell in die Kurve fahre, taucht sie tief ein. Und das bei 10 bar Druck . 

Hat jemand eine Idee/Erfahrung/schon mal gehört,  was ich machen kann ausser neues Fahrrad kaufen (Iss meistens die gleiche Gabel drauf, zumindest bei Cube) oder abnehmen?


----------



## powerbar__ (29. Mai 2008)

Ich wiege 92kg (oder sowas in der Gegend) plus Wasser.

Sowas ist mir aber eigentlich noch nicht aufgefallen. Klaro kommt die Reba bei mir stark an ihre Grenzen, aber zu schlimm wars noch nicht.

Ich bin bis vor paar Tagen immer mit jeweils ~130 Psi gefahren, in der Zwischenzeit hab ichs bissl weicher, ~120 Psi.

Ich achte mal ein bissl auf Verhalten in den Kurven


----------



## lew187 (29. Mai 2008)

@aloha
wenn du dein bike schön stvo mäßig umgerüstet hast musst du aber bilder zeigen


----------



## aloha2002 (29. Mai 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> @aloha
> wenn du dein bike schön stvo mäßig umgerüstet hast musst du aber bilder zeigen




nee klar


----------



## Headshooter (29. Mai 2008)

das ist echt ärgerlich aloha!!! (sch*** mercedes:kotz
naja  aber bilder würd ich auch zu gerne sehen 
mit dem brief und dem verkauften fahrrad wär ich mir nicht so sicher ob das geht. nacher kommen die gucken und dann darfste richtig zahlen. is irgendwie eine verzwickte situation...


----------



## aloha2002 (29. Mai 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> naja  aber bilder würd ich auch zu gerne sehen



nur um das klar zu stellen, an mein bike kommt nur schlamm und kettenöl, da wird nix umgebaut!!
 

Ich denke ich versuch's damit. Ich mußvaufpassen nicht kontrolliert zu werden, aber das war die erste Kontrolle in 5 Jahren hier in der Stadt und die haben auch keine Rahmennr. aufgeschrieben.


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ich wiege 92kg (oder sowas in der Gegend) plus Wasser.
> 
> Sowas ist mir aber eigentlich noch nicht aufgefallen. Klaro kommt die Reba bei mir stark an ihre Grenzen, aber zu schlimm wars noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Verstärktes Klirren der Scheibe vorne sollen ein weiteres Zeichen für Überlastung sein. (Laut Fahrradhändler) 

Habe vor und Hinterrad fest angezogen.

Meine Rebagabel wird auch nicht richtig hart, egal wieviel ich drauf pumpe.

Viellicht ist sie kaputt?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. Mai 2008)

@ aloha: Wenn das klappt, okay. 
Ansonsten musst Du Dich mal schlau machen, was die StVO für Bedienungen an Sportgeräte gestellt. Unter einem bestimmten Gewicht sind ja Stecklichter erlaubt.

Foto von der Stütze folgt noch.


----------



## Schelle (29. Mai 2008)

Das gilt leider ausschließlich nur für Rennräder unter 11 Kg (STVzO § 67), hier ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt. Es gibt im Forum schon genug Fred darüber... SUFU.


----------



## rODAHn (29. Mai 2008)

@ aloha...

Hi, das ist aber wirklich mal sch...
Nimm doch einfach den Drahtesel Deiner Mutter (oder so) und sag´ ihnen das du mit dem Umbau fertig bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (29. Mai 2008)

...eigentlich sollte die Polizei auch besseres zu tun haben, als uns "sportler" zu schikanieren...


----------



## Schwimmbux (29. Mai 2008)

@ Aloha

Wie geil!!!!!! Ich schmeiss mich weg!!!!
Da fällt mir nur:
Wie gut, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben!!!!!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte es gäbe in der StVzO bereits eine Grenze von 13 kg oder 14 kg für MTBs.  

@ Schwimmbux: Im bayrischen Rechtsstaat säße er jetzt wahrscheinlich schon im Knast und sein Bike ständ in der Asservatenkammer.   

Und hier noch das versprochene Foto von der neuen Stütze: 



​
Der Sattel ist ein Flite irgendwas mit kevlarverstärkten Ecken.


----------



## steve81 (29. Mai 2008)

ist das jetzt der "wer hat den hässlichsten sattel" thread?


----------



## Schwimmbux (29. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte auch mehr die BRD:
Wo Steuervergehen schwerer geahndet werden als Kindesmissbrauch!

Wieso sollte es da uns Radlern besser ergehen!

Was muss denn alles am Rad dran sein, damit die Grünen zufrieden sind?!


----------



## CopyMaster (29. Mai 2008)

Flitzen war nicht drin?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. Mai 2008)

@ Schwimmbux: Dann nehme ich alles zurück. Hab's falsch verstanden.

@ steve81: Es geht eigentlich um die neue Stütze von der ein Foto gewünscht wurde. Und nach dem Sattel wurde gefragt. Zu mal, was ist an einem schlichten, klassischen, schwarzen Sattel hässlich?


----------



## lew187 (30. Mai 2008)

ist eigentlich egal wie der sattel aussieht oder? wenn man drauf sitzt sieht den doch sowieso keiner.


----------



## rODAHn (30. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (30. Mai 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich egal wie der sattel aussieht oder? wenn man drauf sitzt sieht den doch sowieso keiner.



Aber wenn man absteigt?


----------



## aloha2002 (30. Mai 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Flitzen war nicht drin?



Ne, leider nicht... der Stand genau hinter mir und ich war schon im Bhf drin.

Da fällt mir noch was ein in dem Zusammenhang.
Was ist eigentlich wenn ich mit Sportbekleidung ne Tour mache und der Weg zu den Bergen durch die Stadt geht und ich werde dann angehalten?
Ich mein das machen echt alle Biker hier so und haben alle nicht STVO ausgerüstete Bikes.
Ich wette dann würden sie mich fahren lassen. 

Grüße
aloha


----------



## thomasf (30. Mai 2008)

hallo
ich bräuchte noch ein paar fotos und meinungen
zur überredung zum kauf 
den im laden kann man es nicht mehr besichtigen 
ausverkauf!


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Mai 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt der "wer hat den hässlichsten sattel" thread?



 

Tja, bist Du relativ allein auf weiter Flur, der Flite ist ja nun egal in welcher Ausführung einer der Klassiker schlechthin...
Sieht halt in diesem Fall nur wegen der Ritchey Klemmung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...


----------



## invincible (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn wir einmal beim Thema sind, auch wenns hier eigentlich nicht her gehört: Was passiert wenn man nun nicht zu dieser "Vorführung" geht.
15 Euro in die Staatskasse und gut?


----------



## steve81 (31. Mai 2008)

tyler: ich hatte auch nen flite!
lass mich kurz überlegen, war ungefähr 1995.
finde das ding nicht mehr zeitgemäss, weder optik, noch gewicht.
mittlerweile gibt es haufenweise bessere sättel!
ist aber geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die Optik immer noch zeitlos und hier eher die Klemmung der Stütze hässlich.
Ich finde den immer noch saubequem, hab mir für's neue Bike aber die 2008er Gel Flow Variante geholt.


----------



## steve81 (31. Mai 2008)

aber sauschwer!
fahre seit 3 monaten nen specialized toupe in weiß,sehr bequem, sehr leicht und für mich der schönste sattel zur zeit!


----------



## campioni**** (31. Mai 2008)

@ aloha2002

die haben keine rahmennummer aufgeschrieben, oder hersteller? dann schnapp dir doch ein anderes bike das nach der StVo ausgerüstet is und führst das den bullen vor?
das fällt mir jetzt so ein, ohne irgendwelche einzelheiten zu kennen...

grüße
campioni****


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (31. Mai 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> tyler: ich hatte auch nen flite!
> lass mich kurz überlegen, war ungefähr 1995.
> finde das ding nicht mehr zeitgemäss, weder optik, noch gewicht.
> mittlerweile gibt es haufenweise bessere sättel!
> ist aber geschmackssache!


Ich fahr seit über 10 Jahren Flite-Sättel, da weiß ich was ich hab und muss nicht erst wieder groß rumsuchen und ausprobieren. Und das Gewicht ist nicht sooo wichtig.



invincible schrieb:


> Wenn wir einmal beim Thema sind, auch wenns hier eigentlich nicht her gehört: Was passiert wenn man nun nicht zu dieser "Vorführung" geht.
> 15 Euro in die Staatskasse und gut?


Das glaubst Du doch wohl selber nicht??! 

@aloha:
Ich wäre da vorsichtig mit diesen "Täuschungsversuchen", wenn die nach hinten losgehen, ist die Kacke richtig am dampfen!


----------



## 900degrees (31. Mai 2008)

Also ein anderes Bike vorfÃ¼hren wÃ¼rde ich nicht riskieren, der hat sicher aufgeschrieben WAS es war, also zumindest Marke/Farbe.

Aber was soll passieren? BuÃgeld, vermutlich im Bereich <50â¬, das wars. Dein Vergehen war ja nicht, ein Bike zu besitzen, das nicht nach StVO ausgerÃ¼stet ist, das darf man nÃ¤mlich und man darf es auch dort fahren, wo die StVO nicht gilt (Rennen, PrivatgelÃ¤nde, etc.). Dein einziges Vergehen war es, das Bike auf der StraÃe zu fahren. 

NachrÃ¼stung und VorfÃ¼hrung dienen demnach dazu, sich das BuÃgeld zu sparen, machst du's nicht, musst du blechen. Keiner kann dich zwingen, dein SportgerÃ¤t umzubauen, mit dem du z.B. auch Rennen fÃ¤hrst, in denen Katzenaugen und so ein Schrott sogar ein Gesundheitsrisiko darstellen.

WÃ¤r mal so meine Laienhafte Vermutung


----------



## sHub3Rt (31. Mai 2008)

bisher hatte ich immer geglaubt dass man mit rädern unter 10 kilo auch stecklichter nutzen darf.

wenn des getz wirklich nur für rennräder gilt wär das ziemlich doof, denn ich werd meinem reaction garantiert keinen dynamo, katzenaugen und ne klingel spendieren. 

wo ist der unterschied zwischen rennrad und mtb (also stvo-technisch mein ich), warum darf ich mit dünnen reifen ohne licht fahren, und mit dicken nicht? 

das mit dem strafmaß würd mich auch mal echt interessieren. für falsches verhalten aufm radl kann man auch punkte in flensburg bekommen (betrunken fahren und so). soweit wirds ja kaum beim radln ohne licht kommen, aber wie das dann weiter geht täte mich echt interessieren.

wenns dir nix ausmacht wärs schön wie der fall weitergeht, also obdu hingehst oder nicht und was dann für reaktionen von den grünen kommen.

@ 900°: wegen aufschreiben: meinste echt? ich mein wenns getz nen cube oder cannandale ist kann man des decal ablesen, aber was machste zB bei nem transalp24? da ist kein schriftzug drauf, und wenns nich grad nen fahrrad-freakiger beamter war wird er ein schwarzes mtb sehen^^


----------



## hunter-thompson (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,

um mal wieder zum Ltd Race zurÃ¼ck zu kommen:
Meins soll nÃ¤chste Woche lt. Aussage von Cube kommen.(18" candy, Umbau auf XT-Kurbel und XT-Schalthebel fÃ¼r â¬1050) 
Bin jetzt noch auf der Suche nach Barends und Flaschenhalter.

Zu dem weiÃen Rahmen passen aber finde ich keine schwarzen barends und halter. (ok barends schon, aber flaschenhalter sollte weiÃ sein)
Am besten wÃ¼rden mir-was Form und Farbe angeht- die barends von den cube hpc mode gefallen. Sind aber lt. Aussage meines HÃ¤ndlers nicht einzeln erhÃ¤ltlich, sondern werden nur in der StÃ¼ckzahl der RÃ¤der produziert.

Macht mal bitte paar VorschlÃ¤ge was eurer Meinung nach zu dem Rad passen wÃ¼rde und evtl weiss ja auch jmd ob es weiÃe Flaschenhalter gibt.

Greetz 
Christoph

PS: Gibt es die Cube-Trinkflaschen irgendwo online zu erwerben?


----------



## Muecke2000 (1. Juni 2008)

> Meins soll nächste Woche lt. Aussage von Cube kommen.(18" candy, Umbau auf XT-Kurbel und XT-Schalthebel für 1050)



Wo hast du denn das Bike gekauft? Gibt es einen Link!
Stehe nämlich auch vor dem Kauf, nur mich schreckt das "normale" Tretlager ab!

Beim Bulls Copperhead Disc 3, das auch auf meiner Favoritenliste steht, ist alles komplett XT-Ausstattung.

Würdet ihr mir Cube oder Bulls empfehlen??

Ps.: Wollte nach 10 Jahren mein altes Cannondale mal gerne austauschen und wieder ins MTB-Fahren einsteigen. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Gruss
Muecke


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

Den Umbau macht eigentlich jeder HÃ¤ndler gegen kleinen Aufpreis.

Hat ein Bekannter von mir hier vor Ort bei Rabe auch machen lassen.

Was die Barends angeht wÃ¼rde ich nochmal nachhaken. Ich meine hier in einem anderen Thread gelesen zu haben, daÃ sich die jmd. fÃ¼r um die 20â¬ Ã¼ber seinen HÃ¤ndler bei Cube bestellt hat...


----------



## Muecke2000 (1. Juni 2008)

Gegen Aufpreis, das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht!
Nur ich finde es ist ein super PReis, da das Bike normalerweise 1099 EUR kostet und hier inkl. XT-Kurbel für 1050EUR !!! 
Die bisherigen Händler, die ich abgeklappert habe, gehen leider auf keinerlei Verhandlungen ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

A. Schlechte HÃ¤ndler
B. Schlechte Preise 

1099 ist zwar Liste habe ich aber noch nirgendwo wirklich gesehen.
Rabe in MÃ¼nchen bietet das als eigene Edition mit der Magura Louise statt der Formula fÃ¼r 999â¬ an und fÃ¼r 70-80â¬ gibt's die XT Kurbel obendrauf.
Ausserdem gibt es von Cube ein Messemodell des Ltd mit kompletter XT, das liegt laut Liste zwar 1199â¬, gibt es aber z.B. bei Neon Radsport deutlich gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## aloha2002 (1. Juni 2008)

hunter-thompson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um mal wieder zum Ltd Race zurück zu kommen:
> Meins soll nächste Woche lt. Aussage von Cube kommen.(18" candy, Umbau auf XT-Kurbel und XT-Schalthebel für 1050)
> ...



Hi,

hier mal ein Beispiel für nen weißen Flaschenhalter. War ein Spontankauf beim BikeMax. Gibt bestimmt leichtere, aber er passt ganz gut.




Lenkbereich und Barends würd ich nicht auf weiß wechseln. Es wird dann einfach zu viel. 
Ich würd mir auch nie nen weißen Sattel holen. Die zwei weißen Streifen an dem verbauten Scape-Teil sehen nach ein paar Monaten schon grau aus, da will ich nicht wissen wie ein komplett weißer nach ner Zeit aussieht.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## powerbar__ (1. Juni 2008)

hunter-thompson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um mal wieder zum Ltd Race zurück zu kommen:
> Meins soll nächste Woche lt. Aussage von Cube kommen.(18" candy, Umbau auf XT-Kurbel und XT-Schalthebel für 1050)
> ...



Specialized Rip Cage Pro Flaschenhalter: Gibts auch in weiß, schwarze hab ich 2 am schwarzen Race, sehen klasse aus.


----------



## 900degrees (1. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das Bike gekauft? Gibt es einen Link!
> Stehe nämlich auch vor dem Kauf, nur mich schreckt das "normale" Tretlager ab!
> 
> Beim Bulls Copperhead Disc 3, das auch auf meiner Favoritenliste steht, ist alles komplett XT-Ausstattung.
> ...




Hier gings schonmal um das Thema.


Mein Race hat jetzt Gesellschaft bekommen . Meine Freundin hat sich ein Acid in White 'n' Apple gekauft.. sehr schönes Bike .


----------



## DaHoefti (1. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute, ich verfolge schon ewig den thread hier und wollte nun auch mal meine erlebnisse mit dem LTD-Race berichten.

Und zwar war es so das ich mir endlich nach 15 Jahren mal wieder ein ordentliches Bike gönnen wollte! Am ende hab ich mir dann das LTD Race von Cube geholt! Anfangs sehr begeistert und überwältigt von aussehen und den Fahreigenschaften wurde nach kurzer Zeit meine Euforie getrübt! Und zwar haben die Oro Bremsen schön geklappert egal wann! Das ging soweit das ich mich kaum noch damit raus getraut habe! Es war so als würde ich unentwegt klingeln ^^
Mein Händler hat auch schon 3 mal versucht was zu machen! Naja hinzu kam dann noch das so eine Gewindeniete vom Flaschenhalter sich nicht rausdrehen ließ! Ok machen wa ne neue rein! Mein Händler hat das auch gemacht aber wie! Das hätte locker nen 10 Jähriger besser gemacht! Erst mit der Zange abgeruscht und kratzer auf den Rahmen, dann die niete nur in silber rein gemacht und danach mit nem lackstief lackiert! Wo sind wir denn, sowas kann man doch keinen anbieten! Das Bike war da 3 wochen alt! 
Naja ich wieder hin und gesagt so geht das nicht lasst euch was einfallen aber so nicht und die bremsen auch voll der scheiss! Entweder ihr bekommst das hin oder Geld wieder! Naja Bike ging dann zu Cube! Was kam raus!  
Neuer Rahmen + andere Bremsen Magura Louise! Und siehe da null Klappern mehr nirgends nich mal bei krassen kurven! Nach ganzen 6 wochen Stress und 2 1/2  Wochen ohne Bike ist alles in Butter! Wollte ich nur zum besten geben!  Achja und die Oro Bremsen, keine ahnung was das bei mir war aber die wahren echt ********! Oro selber meinte die Bremsen sind ok (wurden eingeschickt)!


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

Deshalb hat Rabe wohl auch die Magura an den SE Bikes verbaut, weil die Ärger mit den Formulas hatten.
Bei denen kommen die ganzen Cubes direkt mit Maguras.


----------



## DaHoefti (2. Juni 2008)

Jo das denke ich mir dann auch! Die Frage ist nur warum gibt da so große Probleme! Vorllem verbaut ja Cube die Oro's sehr oft an ihren Bikes! Und an sich soll das ja auch ne gute Bremse sein!

Achja und wie man hier oft ließt habt ihr gut an Preis was machen können! Ich konnte am Preis leider nix machen, dafür habe ich aber nen Schloss und die schutzbleche so dazu bekommen nach schweren Verhandlungen! waren dann auch immer hin um die 80 Euro gewesen! Bike hat 1099,- gekostet.


----------



## audino (2. Juni 2008)

Halli Hallo,
habe mir das Race am Freitag geholt und bin mit dem Fahrrad sehr zufrieden, was mich wirklich verärgert ist mein Händler, ich bin Laie und habe am HR einen Ausschlag bei der Probefahrt bemerkt, der Verkäufer schickte das Rad kurz zur Werkstatt, dort hat man wahrscheinlich nicht mal nachgeguckt (ich hoffe es zumindest, denn wenn Sie nachgeguckt haben und das nicht gesehen, ist es sehr sehr schwach)... Es sei der Mantel der eingefahren werden muss, als ich zu Haus ankam (15Km) immernoch ausschlag... Tja ich das Rad umgedreht nachgemssen, 2 seitliche ausschläge und höhenschlag... Meine Frage hierzu, kann ich eine neue Felge verlangen? Da diese ja offensichtlich ja nicht neu war...


----------



## aloha2002 (2. Juni 2008)

audino schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> habe mir das Race am Freitag geholt und bin mit dem Fahrrad sehr zufrieden, was mich wirklich verärgert ist mein Händler, ich bin Laie und habe am HR einen Ausschlag bei der Probefahrt bemerkt, der Verkäufer schickte das Rad kurz zur Werkstatt, dort hat man wahrscheinlich nicht mal nachgeguckt (ich hoffe es zumindest, denn wenn Sie nachgeguckt haben und das nicht gesehen, ist es sehr sehr schwach)... Es sei der Mantel der eingefahren werden muss, als ich zu Haus ankam (15Km) immernoch ausschlag... Tja ich das Rad umgedreht nachgemssen, 2 seitliche ausschläge und höhenschlag... Meine Frage hierzu, kann ich eine neue Felge verlangen? Da diese ja offensichtlich ja nicht neu war...



Äh, lass mich kurz überlegen ... JA!

Lass Dir nix gefallen. Innerhalb von zwei Wochen kannst Du theoretisch das ganze Rad Bike ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückgeben und das Geld wiederbekommen. Ich würde dem Händler nahelegen, dass er die Sache bitte schön zu machen hat oder Du sonst genau das oben beschriebene tust und dir nen neuen Händler suchst.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (2. Juni 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Lass Dir nix gefallen. Innerhalb von zwei Wochen kannst Du theoretisch das ganze Rad Bike ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückgeben und das Geld wiederbekommen.



Mausi - er ist das Rad eine Stunde nach Hause gefahren.  

Audino:
Das sind maschinell eingespeichte Räder, die sind neu selten rund, und brauchen daher ein bisschen Liebe.


----------



## hunter-thompson (2. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das Bike gekauft? Gibt es einen Link!



Bike habe ich hier bei einem örtlichen Händler gekauft....super Service und kompetente Beratung (der Inhaber fährt selbst DH)
http://www.peters-bike-shop.de/index.php



Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Gegen Aufpreis, das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht!
> Nur ich finde es ist ein super PReis, da das Bike normalerweise 1099 EUR kostet und hier inkl. XT-Kurbel für 1050EUR !!!
> Die bisherigen Händler, die ich abgeklappert habe, gehen leider auf keinerlei Verhandlungen ein....



1. Ich finde 10% Nachlass sollten schon drin sein, er hat mir das "normale" Race für 990 angeboten. Der Aufpreis für XT-Kurbel und Schalthebel ist auch mehr als fair.
2. Wenn die Händler schon auf keinerlei Kundenwünsche eingehen würde ich sofort zum nem anderen gehen. Dort wird dann wahrscheinlich auch der weitere Service eher suboptimal sein.



aloha2002 schrieb:


> Lenkbereich und Barends würd ich nicht auf weiß wechseln. Es wird dann einfach zu viel.
> 
> Grüße
> aloha



agreed!
Hab mich jetzt für schwarze Ritchey Barends entschieden.
Flaschenhalter hab ich den o.g. Specialized in weiß bestellt.

Danke für die Tipps.

Grüße h.t.


----------



## Headshooter (2. Juni 2008)

hunter-thompson schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter hab ich den o.g. Specialized in weiß bestellt.



könntest du mir den link dazu schicken, wo du den her hast. finde den nämlich auch super, habe ihn jedoch noch nicht in weiß gesehen. nur in schwarz, carbon und silber.


----------



## hunter-thompson (2. Juni 2008)

hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;mid=155;ID=6c3331496dcac61b6a4aa7a07cddb80d 
denke das ist der gleiche farbton wie bei der road-version


----------



## Headshooter (3. Juni 2008)

irgendwie kann man den da nicht in weiß auswählen. alles nur nicht weiß


----------



## hunter-thompson (3. Juni 2008)

klar kann man den in weiß auswählen


hunter-thompson schrieb:


> denke das ist der gleiche farbton wie bei der* road-version*


=> d.h. du solltest die mtb version anklicken und da gibts den weißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeginnerX (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Racer,

mein LTD Race läßt leider noch auf sich warten, mittlerweile schon 2 Wochen...

Hab ein 18" White Candy Blue bestellt. Hoffe die Rahmengröße passt, bin 172 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 76,5 cm. Fahre vorwiegend Wald-/Feldwege, geschottert und unbefestigt, teils natürlich auch Straße (wenns sein muss) und Singletrails (falls ich welche finde).

Was fahrt ihr für eine Rahmengröße und welchen Bereich fahrt ihr, eher Marathons oder Cross Country oder sonstiges.

Und wie wäre es mal mit ein paar LTD Race Action Pics...


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2008)

Von der Größe her sollte es auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## ParaNeed (7. Juni 2008)

Tach auch...hab seit drei Monaten das Race in 18" candy blue...die Probs, die hier einige haben kann ich so eigentlich nicht bestÃ¤tigen, vor allem die mit den ORO-Bremsen. Ich hab da kaum, bzw keinen Ãrger, nur am Vorderrad schleift die Scheibe manchmal...das ist aber auch schon alles.
Bin jetzt dabei mein erstes Bike seit 10 Jahren ein wenig zu modifizieren und hab mit Sattel und Pedale angefangen...Sattel von Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow TI 316 und die Pedale von CrankBrothers...und zwar der Farbe entsprechend die 5050 in candy blue. Vieleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tips geben um das gute StÃ¼ck noch besser und individueller zu machen...wÃ¤re echt dankbar dafÃ¼r.

Und Ã¼brigens...hab das Bike, ausser den Schalthebeln (LX) komplett mit XT Ausstattung fÃ¼r 1099 â¬ bekommen 

@BeginnerX>>bin 1,83 m und man sagt, das eine Handbreite zwischen Rahmen und dir sein sollten, damit du dir nicht das wichtigste von dir klemmst wenn du mal ungewollt absteigen musst...bei mir passt der abstand gerade noch...will damit sagen...vieleicht schaust du mal zu einem HÃ¤ndler deines Vertrauens und Ã¼berprÃ¼fst das mal bei 18" Rahmen


----------



## lew187 (7. Juni 2008)

ParaNeed schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tips geben um das gute Stück noch besser und individueller zu machen...wäre echt dankbar dafür.



Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Laufräder. Evt. kleine blue Schrauben oder Schalträdchen.


----------



## ParaNeed (7. Juni 2008)

Danke lew187>>> Was die Laufräder bzw Felgen betrifft hab ich jetzt erst aus gegebenem Anlass geschaut...hab gestern...nach der ersten Durchsicht^^ den Hinterreifen gecrasht...also eigentlich nur Plattfuß durch nen Bordstein.Das hab ich heute gleich machen lassen und hab jetzt aber nen achter drin.
Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Felgen drauf habt, ich hab AlexRims EN 24 drauf und glaube nun das die nich viel taugen.
Da ich aber noch nicht viel Ahnung von der ganzen Materie hab weiß ich nicht was ich jetzt nehmen soll...Preis ist egal.


----------



## lew187 (7. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht was die taugen, aber so schlecht können die nun auch nicht sein. Hat ja jedes standard race.

Kannst ja welche von mavic nehmen oder dt swiss, oder weiße syncros die dann optisch noch besser zum rahmen passen. Aber geschmacksache.

Mach mal paar fotos von deinem bike


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juni 2008)

Para, du bist einer der wenigen hier außer mir, die bei der Größe nen 18" Rahmen fahren. Ich nehme an, dein Schrittmaß liegt auch bei +-85cm? Die meisten haben bei der Größe schon 20", war mir aber viel zu groß und unsicher.

Von den Alexrims hab ich eigentlich keinen so schlechten Eindruck... gibt sicher leichteres, aber auch mit Sicherheit labilere Felgen... was hast du denn gemacht? Bist du voll Stoff sitzend nen Bordstein hoch? Dann wunderts mich net . Mehr Luftdruck hilft auch, mein Händler hat mir ca. 2,4 Bar drauf gemacht. Mag passen, wenn man weniger als knapp 90kg wiegt, aber für mich wars viel zu wenig  Jetzt fahr ich 2,8-3,0, je nachdem, was ich vor hab und es läuft sehr gut.

Hab auch schon einige härtere, schnelle Abfahrten mit Steinen und dicken Wurzeln hinter mir und hatte keinen Platten, geschweige denn nen Achter (okay, seit ich hinten den Conti Schlauch drin hab, das original Schwalbe Teil hat nach den ersten 14km (!) die Grätsche gemacht).


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2008)

..mit 1,70 und 80er schrittlänge fahre ich ein 16 zöller - und fühle mich wesentlich wohler , als auf dem 18 " .... die oberrohrlänge passt mir auch besser .... mag aber auch eher aufrechtesres sitzen --- greez , k.


----------



## ParaNeed (7. Juni 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Para, du bist einer der wenigen hier außer mir, die bei der Größe nen 18" Rahmen fahren. Ich nehme an, dein Schrittmaß liegt auch bei +-85cm? Die meisten haben bei der Größe schon 20", war mir aber viel zu groß und unsicher.
> 
> Von den Alexrims hab ich eigentlich keinen so schlechten Eindruck... gibt sicher leichteres, aber auch mit Sicherheit labilere Felgen... was hast du denn gemacht? Bist du voll Stoff sitzend nen Bordstein hoch? Dann wunderts mich net . Mehr Luftdruck hilft auch, mein Händler hat mir ca. 2,4 Bar drauf gemacht. Mag passen, wenn man weniger als knapp 90kg wiegt, aber für mich wars viel zu wenig  Jetzt fahr ich 2,8-3,0, je nachdem, was ich vor hab und es läuft sehr gut.
> 
> Hab auch schon einige härtere, schnelle Abfahrten mit Steinen und dicken Wurzeln hinter mir und hatte keinen Platten, geschweige denn nen Achter (okay, seit ich hinten den Conti Schlauch drin hab, das original Schwalbe Teil hat nach den ersten 14km (!) die Grätsche gemacht).



tatsächlich hab ich genau dieses Schrittmaß...hab eben nochmal nachgemessen^^
Ich hab 18" genommen, weil eben genau dieses Argument, die Klötzer nicht zu klemmen Eindruck gemacht hat. Und ich muss sagen das es die beste Wahl war...obwohl die Gewichtsverteilung dann nicht mehr optimal ist, da ich mich doch recht weit runterlehnen muss...aber ich fahre sehr bequem.

Der Reifen ist beim Sprung über nen Bordstein angeschlagen und da ist der Schlauch geplatzt...hatte 2,5 bar drauf...vieleicht war es aber nur ein schlechter Winkel für die Felge und hat deswegen einen wegbekommen.
Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob man die Macke durchs Zentrieren wieder wegbekommt.


----------



## BeginnerX (7. Juni 2008)

ParaNeed schrieb:


> @BeginnerX>>bin 1,83 m und man sagt, das eine Handbreite zwischen Rahmen und dir sein sollten, damit du dir nicht das wichtigste von dir klemmst wenn du mal ungewollt absteigen musst...bei mir passt der abstand gerade noch...will damit sagen...vieleicht schaust du mal zu einem Händler deines Vertrauens und überprüfst das mal bei 18" Rahmen



War schon beim Händler meines Vertrauens und bin kurz ein 18" Probegefahren und auf ein 16" aufgestiegen.

Der Verkäufer bat mich den Vorderreifen anzuheben, ging logischerweise beim 16" Zoll mehr als beim 18". Da ich jedoch auch beim 18" den Vorderreifen ein paar Zentimeter anheben konnte hat er mir zum 18" geraten.

Hab jetzt sicherheitshalber noch ein 16" dazu reservieren lassen, ich hoffe die bikes sind nächste Woche da, dann fahr ich beide im Vergleich probe.

Ach ja, lass mir meine Reba noch auf 100 mm aufrüsten, probe gefahren bin ich aber nur mir ner 80 mm Reba, das macht nochmals weniger "Schrittfreiheit".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (7. Juni 2008)

> Pedale von CrankBrothers...und zwar der Farbe entsprechend die 5050 in candy blue. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tips geben um das gute Stück noch besser und individueller zu machen...wäre echt dankbar dafür.



Ganz einfach, CrankBrothers runter und XT oder XTR drauf 
Ist vieleicht nicht gerade individueller aber ein gaaaaaaanzes Stück BESSER


----------



## ParaNeed (7. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, CrankBrothers runter und XT oder XTR drauf
> Ist vieleicht nicht gerade individueller aber ein gaaaaaaanzes Stück BESSER



Das macht die ganze Sache sicherlich leichter...wenn du mir sagen kannst das es die auch in candy blue gibt würde ich das vieleicht auch tun...aber da ich die Pedalen erst seit ner Woche hab, bleiben sie auch noch ne Weile drauf.

Aber danke für den Tip!


----------



## lew187 (7. Juni 2008)

hab auch die 5050, die sind doch top. optisch 1a und schön breit wenn man mit normalen schuhen fährt.


----------



## Wildcamp (7. Juni 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> hab auch die 5050, die sind doch top. optisch 1a und schön breit wenn man mit normalen schuhen fährt.


Sicherlich sind das gute Pedale...............für Freerider.
Ich bin eben der Meinung dass es für CC, Touren und Marathons nichts besseres, bequemeres und bei CC vor allem sicheres gibt als Klickers. Wer noch keine gefahren ist soll es mal für 1-2 Stunden probieren und auch der wird nichts anderes mehr wollen.
Für diejenigen die evtl. morgens mal schnell zum Bäcker radeln möchten um Brötchen zu holen (und nicht extra seine Radschuhe anziehen möchten) gibt es einen Platformpedalaufsatz zum aufklicken.

EDIT: Weiß jemand ob es eine Luftpumpe gibt, die ich für Dämpfer und Reifen benutzen kann???????


----------



## ParaNeed (7. Juni 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> hab auch die 5050, die sind doch top. optisch 1a und schön breit wenn man mit normalen schuhen fährt.



da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung lew.
Und da ich noch nicht so ein Hardcore-Biker bin schau ich doch erstmal aufs Styling und dann auf die Funktionalität.


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k604/a2568/suspension-pumpe-blow-up-2-in-1.html

Hat aber kein Manometer, was das Teil als Dämpferpumpe ja ziemlich nutzlos macht 

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist die Genauigkeit von den verbauten Manometern... in der Bike haben sie mal Minipumpen getestet, da hatten die guten 3% und die schlechten teils 7-9% Abweichung. Beim Reifen macht das nix, aber bei der Gabel machts schon nen Unterschied, ob ich 9 oder 8,5 Bar drauf hab..

Die Reba lass ich mir auch nächste Woche travellen.. sollte schon bei der Inspektion gemacht werden, war aber keine Zeit. Kommt dann etwas mehr Negativdruck drauf für etwas mehr Sag und Sensibilität. Bin schon gespannt, wie sich das fährt


----------



## ParaNeed (7. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> War schon beim Händler meines Vertrauens und bin kurz ein 18" Probegefahren und auf ein 16" aufgestiegen.
> 
> Der Verkäufer bat mich den Vorderreifen anzuheben, ging logischerweise beim 16" Zoll mehr als beim 18". Da ich jedoch auch beim 18" den Vorderreifen ein paar Zentimeter anheben konnte hat er mir zum 18" geraten.



Also aus meiner Sicht würd ich sagen das dein Händler nicht viel, oder keine Praxiserfahrung hat...es ist doch nur logisch und auch besser wenn dir die Eier nicht gleich aufs Oberrohr krachen wenn du mal schnell absteigen musst


----------



## Wildcamp (7. Juni 2008)

@ 900degrees,
danke für die Mühe, aber die Pumpe is ja wohl wirklich 0,0 als Dämpferpumpe zu gebrauchen.
Wie gesagt, trotzdem Danke


----------



## Musicman (7. Juni 2008)

ParaNeed schrieb:


> @BeginnerX>>bin 1,83 m ... 18" Rahmen


Dito



ParaNeed schrieb:


> ich hab AlexRims EN 24 drauf und glaube nun das die nich viel taugen.


Nana  Selbst bei mir, als ich noch 100kg hatte, hab ich keine Probs mit den Laufrädern gehabt. Nicht mal nach Drops und anderen üblen Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeginnerX (7. Juni 2008)

ParaNeed schrieb:


> Also aus meiner Sicht würd ich sagen das dein Händler nicht viel, oder keine Praxiserfahrung hat...es ist doch nur logisch und auch besser wenn dir die Eier nicht gleich aufs Oberrohr krachen wenn du mal schnell absteigen musst



Also soweit ich das einschätzen kann sind die Leute meines Händlers technisch sowie auch praktisch ganz fit, biken soweit ich weiß die meisten auch privat... Vielleicht schon ein bißchen zu profesionell um zu wissen das man mit nem Hardtail auch ins Gelände kann  

Momentan fahr ich ein 8 jahre altes Giant ohne Federgabel... ebenfalls in 18" und dabei hatte ich teils schon Probleme beim absteigen am Berg, die schmerzen hilten sich zwar noch in Grenzen aber man(n) sollte es ja nicht herrausfordern.


----------



## BeginnerX (7. Juni 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Dito



Das Problem ist halt, dass ich rein rechnerisch mit 1,72 und 76,5 Schrittlänge ziemlich exakt zwischen 16" und 18" liege.

Aus den genannten Argumenten tendiere ich daher momentan eher zum 16". 

So wie man ließt ist ein größerer Rahmen eigentlich nur beim Berg hochfahren und beim Rennen von Vorteil, was ich bis jetzt nicht mache und eigentlich auch momentan nicht vorhabe (Rennen). Und wenn ich mal ne gemütliche Tour mache habe ich doch beim kleineren Rahmen eine entspanntere aufrechtere Sitzposition, oder?

Und dafür dass ich beim Berg runter fahren mehr Spaß habe streng ich mich Bergauf auch gerne bißchen mehr an.

Gibt es dann überhaupt Vorteile für mich bei einem 18" Rahmen?

Was fahrt ihr denn alles mit eurem Race?


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juni 2008)

Musicman:

Drops mit dem Ltd Rahmen? Was hast du dem Teil bisher so alles zugemutet, erzähl mal etwas detaillierter. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das Ding soo labil ist, aber auf ne gerissene Kettenstrebe oder so hab ich auch keinen Bock.


Beginner:

Ich liege, wie auch Para und viele andere bei 19". Bei nem RR oder Tourenrad so würde ich vermutlich den größeren Rahmen nehmen, weil man einfach entspannter darauf sitzt und es denk ich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht ganz so nervös ist. Aber wenn man auch mal ein paar härtere Abfahrten bzw. enge, kurvige Trails fahren will (und dafür hab ich mein Bike), ist man mit dem kleineren Rahmen wohl besser beraten... der erwähnte Sicherheitsabstand zum einen, außerdem isses wendiger.

Vorteile bringt dir der größere Rahmen wie gesagt nur, wenn du sowieso nur auf Waldwegen rumkurvst o.ä., aber dann hätts ein Acid oder noch kleiner auch getan


----------



## BeginnerX (7. Juni 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Musicman:
> 
> Drops mit dem Ltd Rahmen? Was hast du dem Teil bisher so alles zugemutet, erzähl mal etwas detaillierter. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das Ding soo labil ist, aber auf ne gerissene Kettenstrebe oder so hab ich auch keinen Bock.



Also ein paar kleine Drops (bis 50 cm) sollten schon drin sein, oder?  




900degrees schrieb:


> Musicman:
> Beginner:
> 
> Ich liege, wie auch Para und viele andere bei 19". Bei nem RR oder Tourenrad so würde ich vermutlich den größeren Rahmen nehmen, weil man einfach entspannter darauf sitzt und es denk ich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht ganz so nervös ist. Aber wenn man auch mal ein paar härtere Abfahrten bzw. enge, kurvige Trails fahren will (und dafür hab ich mein Bike), ist man mit dem kleineren Rahmen wohl besser beraten... der erwähnte Sicherheitsabstand zum einen, außerdem isses wendiger.
> ...



Deshalb griegt meine Freundin ein Attention und ich ein Race 

Und tendenz steigend zum 16"


----------



## Musicman (7. Juni 2008)

@BeginnerX: Puh, meine Schrittläge beträgt ~ 88cm, oder so. Hab erlich gesagt keine Lust auf dem MTB gesteckt zu sitzen, ich sitz lieber kompakt weil ich dadurch eine bessere Kontrolle übers Bike hab.

@900degrees: Die 50cm Drops gehen immer, vor allem bei meinem Gewicht solltet ihr euch keine Gedanken machen  Auch schöne Sachen wo das Rad richtig in die Kompression geht, z.B. unseren Bunkerhügel runter oder mit viel Speed langezogene Treppen "runter" (naja, sind mehr lang als tief)


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juni 2008)

Naja ich hab auch fast 90 Kilo, so isses ja net 

50cm is nur nix was ich jetzt so direkt als Drop bezeichnen würde, oder? 

Naja, is ja kein Freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeginnerX (8. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Für diejenigen die evtl. morgens mal schnell zum Bäcker radeln möchten um Brötchen zu holen (und nicht extra seine Radschuhe anziehen möchten) gibt es einen Platformpedalaufsatz zum aufklicken.



Wo bekomm ich so einen Aufsatz? Möchte mir auch demnächst ein paar Klickies holen und hab eigentlich an Kombi-Klickie-Platform Pedale gedacht, aber mit nem Aufsatz würde mir das besser gefallen.


----------



## bronks (8. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich so einen Aufsatz? Möchte mir auch demnächst ein paar Klickies holen und hab eigentlich an Kombi-Klickie-Platform Pedale gedacht, aber mit nem Aufsatz würde mir das besser gefallen.


Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber ich hab die Teile letztens in einem Fahrradladen gesehen.


----------



## BeginnerX (8. Juni 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber ich hab die Teile letztens in einem Fahrradladen gesehen.



Eeeecht ? Und ich dachte die Teilchen gibts beim Bäcker  
Wenn dein Fahrradladen jetzt noch bei mir um die Ecke ist  

Ansonsten wär ich für nen Link zu nem Online-Shop dankbar.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juni 2008)

Einfach mal googeln oder bei den bekannten Grossen gucken.
Bietet mittlerweile fast jeder Hersteller von Klickpedalen an.

Dein Händler um die Ecke sollte wie gesagt aber im Normalfall auch fast immer welche da haben...


----------



## Musicman (8. Juni 2008)

www.rose.de

-> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1556

oder

-> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3641

Und das nächste mal bindest du dir die Schuhe selber zu ..^^


----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juni 2008)

Morgen,
ich habe diese hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k530/a9004/pedalaufsatz-mit-reflektoren-sm-pd22.html



> Und das nächste mal bindest du dir die Schuhe selber zu


   Der is gut


----------



## 900degrees (8. Juni 2008)

Die hab ich auch. Zu den Xtreme BÃ¤rentatzen brauch man noch Cleats, dann ist man schon bei gut 25â¬. Denke die Plastikteile halten auch erstmal ne Zeit.

Welche Klickies habt ihr eigentlich? Bin zwischen den M540 (LX) und den M770 (XT) geschwankt, habs dann aber nicht eingesehen fÃ¼r ein XT Logo auf der Seite und ein bisschen schwarz 33% mehr zu bezahlen (40 statt 30â¬). Oder gibts irgendwelche anderen Vorteile die nicht mal Shimano benennen kÃ¶nnen?


----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juni 2008)

Ich habe die PDM 970 XTR.
Absolut GEIL und sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## bronks (8. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ich habe die PDM 970 XTR.
> Absolut GEIL und sehr zu empfehlen


Einfach nur so, damit Du was zum scheiben hast oder gibt es einen Grund warum, die 970er geiler und empfehlenswerter sind als z.B. die 540er bzw. 570er?


----------



## Musicman (8. Juni 2008)

Weil dem so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campioni**** (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

hat jemand erfahrungswerte über die crank brothers pedale? bin noch unentschlossen ob ich die an mein race montieren soll!


----------



## BeginnerX (8. Juni 2008)

@Musicman, Tyler, Wildcamp:
Danke für die Links...
Hatte schon bei 2 großen Bike und Zubehör Shops geschaut und halt nichts gefunden...



campioni**** schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> hat jemand erfahrungswerte über die crank brothers pedale? bin noch unentschlossen ob ich die an mein race montieren soll!



Mich würde mal interessieren, tendiert ihr mehr zu CrankBrothers oder Shimano SPD?


----------



## Musicman (8. Juni 2008)

Sufu?


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juni 2008)

Ist Geschmackssache.
Das musste du selber erfahren.
Auf den CB hast Du imho etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, dafÃ¼r sind die Lager etwas anfÃ¤lliger.
Ich tendiere aus praktischen GrÃ¼nden zu den Shimano Pedalen, wÃ¼rde die XT nehmen.
Tut sich zwar kaum was zum kleineren Modell, sind optisch imho aber bedeutend wertiger.
Die fÃ¼r mich momentan interessanteste Alternative sind die Look Quartz.
Kosten um die 50-60â¬, sind recht leicht und funktionieren auch super.
Hab die neulich am Bike von nem Kumpel ausprobiert und haben mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juni 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Einfach nur so, damit Du was zum scheiben hast oder gibt es einen Grund warum, die 970er geiler und empfehlenswerter sind als z.B. die 540er bzw. 570er?



Sie sehen optisch SUPER aus, das Ein- und Ausklicken ist funktioniert immer (egal ob voll Schlam etc.) mit einen hörbaren und spürbaren KLICK. Die Stärke des Ein- und Ausklickens lässt sich super einstellen/dosieren. SPD ist seid Jahren bewährt und bekannt für seine perfekte Funktion.

Die 540er bzw. 570er kenne ich nicht (also noch nie gefahren). Aber ich kenne die CB EB ti´s und die sind im Vergleich zu SPD´s absolut Müll. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Manche schwören auf CB EB´s. Mir ist das Ein- und Auslösen vieeeeeel zu weich. Ich merke/spüre nicht wenn ich eingeklickt bin. Die Lager von CB´s allgemein sollen bekanntlich ja nicht so gut sein. Shimano hält ein Fahrradleben lang. CB´s nur das der Schuhe


----------



## aloha2002 (8. Juni 2008)

Wie ist das mit dem Ausklicken dieser Aufsteck-Plattform?
Meine Klickies sind ziemlich hart eingestellt, ist das irgendwie problematisch?
Ich brauch auf jeden Fall was unkomplizierteres, als nach und vor jeder Tour die Pedale zu wechseln.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juni 2008)

Aufklicken ganz einfach, Ausklicken bisschen schwerer.


----------



## aloha2002 (8. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache.
> Die für mich momentan interessanteste Alternative sind die Look Quartz.
> Kosten um die 50-60, sind recht leicht und funktionieren auch super.
> Hab die neulich am Bike von nem Kumpel ausprobiert und haben mir auch sehr gut gefallen.



Hi,
die Pedale gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Funktionieren die nach SPD-System oder haben ein eigenes wie CB?
Grüße
aloha


----------



## BeginnerX (8. Juni 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Pedale gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Funktionieren die nach SPD-System oder haben ein eigenes wie CB?
> Grüße
> aloha



Laut bike24 SPD-System

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=8247;group=67;page=1;ID=ce96fdcc8183a7fe1e100e1933093436


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juni 2008)

Ne ne du, die haben eigene Platten wie auch CB. 
SPD Sohlennorm heißt nur das man sie eben mit normalen MTB Schuhen (die ja alles SPD-Norm haben) fahren kann.
Sollte ich mich täuschen bitte ich um berichtigung


----------



## BeginnerX (8. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ne ne du, die haben eigene Platten wie auch CB.
> SPD Sohlennorm heißt nur das man sie eben mit normalen MTB Schuhen (die ja alles SPD-Norm haben) fahren kann.
> Sollte ich mich täuschen bitte ich um berichtigung



Klingt logisch...

und auch bei bike24 gibts Platten für die Look Pedale
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;mid=23;ID=daf7c969ca8e88f5dfbd74efe535f9e8


----------



## bronks (8. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Sie sehen optisch SUPER ... ... Shimano hält ein Fahrradleben lang. CB´s nur das der Schuhe


Danke für Deine Bewertung. 

Ich habe die 520er und die 970er. Beide Pedale funktionieren eigentlich vergleichbar gut. Allerdings mußte ich die 520er 1x reklamieren, da defektes Lager. Ob das bei den 970ern auch passieren kann, k.A. Bei den 970ern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der 4,5fache Preis gut angelegt ist, aber was schlechtes kann ich über die 970er nicht sagen.


----------



## rODAHn (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

...mal was ganz anderes...
Viele hier im Thread haben ja Probleme mit einer "quitschende" und schleifenden ORO K18.  ...ich (bis vor kurzem) auch.

Ich habe mir die RSR BelÃ¤ge von Trickstuff bei Amazon bestellt.
Die sind wirklich 1A!

...nach einem halben Kilometer "Einfahrzeit" habe ich die neuen BelÃ¤ge direkt auf fiesen Trails getestet...  und sie sind einfach nur geil!
Kosten ca. 25,- â¬ pro Paar.

GrÃ¼Ãe

rODAHn


----------



## ParaNeed (9. Juni 2008)

@rodahn>>>klingt ja nicht schlecht...aber ich glaube das es nicht undbedingt an den Belägen liegt, sondern eher an der Scheibe...man hat mir schon öfter erszählt das die , wenn sie warm werden, sich verformen. Aber es kann auch sein das man einfach nur tierisch genau beim einsetzen der Laufräder sein muss...hab mein Bike gestern geputzt und heute bei meiner Tour schliffen sie wieder...aber meißtens in Kurven und nach Drops...nie beim Geradeauslauf.


----------



## aloha2002 (9. Juni 2008)

vor allem 25 öcken pro paar!! find ich voll die abzocke.
bei mir schleift nix und ich hab ca. 12  bezahlt.
man muß einfach ein bißchen geduld aufbringen beim justieren des bremssattels, aber dann sollte es laufen.
wenn du für hi und vo jedes jahr die beläge wechselst kauf ich mir für das geld schöne andere sachen fürs bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (10. Juni 2008)

Bei mir hupt nur die Vorderbremse teilweise, schleifen tuts nur, wenn ich das Rad schepp eingespannt hab... Spanner so lang auf und zu und bisschen hin und her gewackelt bis es ohne schleifen läuft.

Find die Bremse fit 


Hab heut mal schön geputzt und so transparente Schutzkleber an den Stellen auf den Rahmen, wo die Bremsleitungen/Schaltzüge scheuern.. hab schon 2, 3 angescheuerte Stellen. Eigentlich ne Sauerei, dass die Bikeläden das net automatisch machen, bzw. einem das net wenigstens sagen.


----------



## Randel Burton (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe nicht erwürgt zu werden, weil ich meine Anfrage in dem Thread hier hinterlasse.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Race zu kaufen,
kann mir allerdings nochmal jemand klar verständlich den unterschied vom Team zum Race erklären?

soweit ich gesehen habe, hat das Team eine Recon statt der Reba (ist das sehr viel schlechter?)
Und weniger hochwertige Komponenten (aber doch keine arg schlechten oder?)
Etwas schwerer ist es noch kommt mir so vor.

Farben finde ich von beiden Genial. Ansprüche habe ich jetzt auch nicht so hohe wie manch einer hier. Fahre derzeit noch ein 12 Jahre altes Cannondale M400 mit Gripshift, nur mal so als Vergleich 

Mir brennt übrigens nach mehr als 30km fahren immer der Bürzel, wird das weniger duch eine Federgabel vorne? Sattel habe ich eigentlich einen recht bequemen specialized.


Preislich geben sich die beiden (team & race) ja nicht soviel nun.

Danke euch im voraus, 

RB


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juni 2008)

Die Reba ist etwas leichter als die Recon und ist eine Dual-Air Gabel, sprich, sie hat im Gegensatz zur Recon zwei Luftkammern, die du unterschiedlich stark befüllen kannst um so das Fahrverhalten feiner abstimmen zu können.

Ich werde z.B. demnächst folgendes machen: Reba von 85 auf 100mm traveln, dafür etwas höherer Negativdruck. Das hat zur Folge, dass sie auf den ersten Millimetern viel leichter anspricht, also kleinere Unebenheiten weitaus besser, bzw. überhaupt schluckt, reduziert aber auch den effektiv für härtere Stöße zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg. Sprich von den 15mm Gewinn bleiben mir vielleicht nur 5-7mm übrig, dafür spricht die Gabel leichter an. Motion Control hat die Recon auch net, kann aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich beurteilen, ob das jetzt mehr macht, als ein klein wenig Komfort zu bringen.

Bei nur einer Luftkammer, wie sie die Recon hat, kann man das nicht. Da aber die meisten sowieso mit gleichem Druck in beiden Kammern fahren, würde es ne Recon genauso tun.Fazit: Gute Gabel, wenn du net so viel fummeln willst, etwas schwerer, aber dafür günstiger.

Außerdem hats nur die Deore Trigger, anstatt LX. Ob das wirklich bedeutend mehr als Optik (und die grauen LX sind eh potthässlich!) und ein paar Gramm ausmacht, halte ich für fraglich.


Ergo: Entscheide nach der Gabel und im Zweifel nach Farbe .



/Edith: Dass dein Piepmatz wehtut hat btw nicht viel mit der Gabel zu tun, hinten hast du auch bei jedem anderen Hardtail 0mm. Geh halt öfter mal aus dem Sattel, vor allem bei Abfahrten .


----------



## Randel Burton (10. Juni 2008)

Du machst mir die Entscheidung nun nicht gerade leichter  

Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Reba klingen halt schon verdammt lecker.

Ist es eigentlich wirklich so das bei den XT Schalthebeln (wie auch immer das richtig heisst, ihr wisst was ich meine  ) der Gang sofort bei Betätigung geschaltet wird und nicht erst beim loslassen? Das fände ich ziemlich genial!

Ich dachte mir halt das eine Federgabel vorne doch schonmal die Erschütterungen ganz gut abfängt, die sonst ja auch von vorne zwangsläufig auf das ganze Rad (ink. Sattel) übertragen werden.
Aber Stimmt schon, ich bin bei Abfahrten oft ziemlich Faul was das Aufstehen angeht. Aber ob das soviel ausmacht.....ich spüre ja auch kleinste Schlaglöcher auf Schotter direkt dort wo es später dann wehtut 

Sorry für das viele OffTopic.


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juni 2008)

Kauf dir doch n Fully . Wenn du Sitzen bleibst gibt sich das am Arsch nix mit nem Starrbike. Wenn du den Kopp an die Wand hämmerst tun dir nachher ja auch net die Knie weh.

Instant Release heißt das. Können die LX Shifter auch.


----------



## steve81 (10. Juni 2008)

instant release haben aber nur die xt u. xtr shifter.
kann mir jemand sagen ob der unterschied zwischen den lx u. den neuen xt shiftern groß ist u. ob sich der umstieg wirklich lohnt, sind immerhin 50 steine!


----------



## Aurorix (11. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen  

Ich hab lange nach nem Bike gesucht und denke ich hab mich fÃ¼r das richtige entschieden. Ein guter Kollege hat mich beraten und wenn ich mir hier alles so durchlese denke ich das ich die richtige Wahl getroffen hab.
Hab mein Cube ltd Race 18" (bin 173cm klein ^^) bei bikx.de bestellt 
Sollte eigentlich heute verschickt worden sein aber ich glaub das haute nicht bei denen hin :/ Werde morgen mal nachfragen weil ich das auch planen muss^^ Nicht das der gute DHL Mensch vor verschlossener TÃ¼r steht 
Hab mich fÃ¼r das schwarze entschieden da ich finde das es einfach mega aussieht. 
Das wird mein erstes "richtiges" MTB  Vorher bin ich immer so 200-300â¬ Bikes gefahren die entweder eingerostet sind oder auseinander fielen ^^ 
Auch wird das mein erstes Bike welches Ã¼ber eine SIS schaltung hinaus geht  
Ich hab mir gleich auch direkt nen dickes BÃ¼gelschloss gekauft  NÃ¤mlich dieses: "ABUS BÃ¼gelschloss VAREDO 47 / 150 HB 230, incl.USH Rahmenhalter, Level 9 [Misc"! 
Hatte vorher paar Tests gelesen und es war mit Abstand das beste. Der Test war aber von November 07. 

Einige kleine Fragen hÃ¤tte ich jedoch  

Ich fang mal an:
1. Die reinigung des Bike: 
    Ich weiÃ net genau wo es stand hier imThread aber ich mein es war auf Seite 40 oder so.
    Dort sagten einige ruhig mit Wasser abspritzen und andere sagten das schadet... Was stimmt nun? Die diskussion wurde nicht zuende   ausgetragen ^^
2. Ein StÃ¤nder fÃ¼r das Bike passt das jeder normale universal StÃ¤nder dran? Habt ihr empfehlungen? 
3. Ich denke ich krieg eine Anleitung wie man mit der REBA umgeht oder? Weil ich keine ahnung vom einstellen hab usw...Ansonsten frag ich euch wenn es nix ausmacht  

Danke schonmal und ich kann es garnet mehr abwarten!!!!!


----------



## Randel Burton (11. Juni 2008)

zu1)
Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn oder wie hier im Thread dem Duschkopf (der Mann hat echt nerven  ) schaden dem Bike nicht. Du solltest nur nicht auf die Idee kommen es mit z.B. einem Hochdruckreiniger abzuspritzen.


----------



## Aurorix (11. Juni 2008)

Das würde ich meinem schönen Cube auch nicht antun  
Aber ich muss zugeben ich hab früher die billig Bikes auch arg vernachlässigt. Ich weiß garnet wie oft man zum Beispiel was Ölen sollte usw... ^^
Ich hoffe das steht alles in der Anleitung die hoffentlich dabei ist  
Die werde ich mir gründlich durchlesen


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Juni 2008)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Du machst mir die Entscheidung nun nicht gerade leichter
> 
> Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Reba klingen halt schon verdammt lecker.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das Team hat in der Ltd-Serie das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und sollte, deinen Ausführungen nach zu urteilen, absolut ausreichen!!
Nur um Deine Frage zu komplettieren was noch anders ist... das Team hat Deore Naben, das Race XT.
Im 'zeigt her eure cubes'-thread fahren einige das Team und sind ja scheinbar zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist ohnehin der selbe und wenn du merkst, das ist dein ding, kannst du immer noch aufrüsten.
Ich würde nen guten Preis aushandeln, vielleicht um die 900,- und das Teil nehmen!
Ich hab mit dem Pro angefangen und war auch mit der Tora-Gabel schon ziemlich zufrieden. Wurde leider geklaut und danach hatte ich mich auf Grund der Gabel für's Race entschieden, weil ich Bock bekommen habe auch Rennen mit zu fahren.
Grüße
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (11. Juni 2008)

Hast du vor das Ding als Stadtbike zu benutzen? Oder für was willst du nen Ständer und nen Rahmenhalter fürs Schloss? Leg dir für die Stadt lieber nen alten Bock zu und lass das Race da, wo es hin gehört... im Wald und sonst in der Wohnung. Sonst stehen sehr bald zwei da... .

Wenn du vor hast ernsthaft im Wald damit zu fahren, kann sich der Ständer denk ich auch recht schnell zum Sicherheitsrisiko entwickeln. Abgesehen davon, dass es einfach ******* aussieht und dir den Lack an der Kettenstrebe     versaut.. genau wie der Rahmenhalter.

/edit:

Putzen tu ich mit nem großen Lackpinsel, Schwamm, Spülbürste und für die schwer zugänglichen Stellen ne alte Zahnbürste. Und warmem Spüliwasser .

Kette wird mit nem Schwamm abgewischt und dann mit dem grünen Finish Line geölt, die Gabel mit Brunox, riecht beides ganz gut, dann stinkt die Bude net nach Schmiermittel .


----------



## Aurorix (11. Juni 2008)

Nun den Ständer und das Schloss hatte ich Kopf weil ich mit dem Bike auch zur Arbeit fahren werde. Gut Ständer muss net unbedingt sein aber schloss schon  Aber in der Woche wollte ich schon so 2-3 mal mit dem Bike dann zur arbeit  Vorallem bietet sich hier der Weg an durch Wald und Feld


----------



## 900degrees (11. Juni 2008)

Dann guck mal, wie dein Bike von der Hausrat abgedeckt ist... meistens sinds nur 1-2%, das reicht i.d.R. net fürn Bike das 1100 Liste kostet. Oder halt ne Radversicherung 

Ich würd zumindest die Schnellspanner rauswerfen, dann braucht man wenigstens nen Schlüssel um dir die Laufräder zu klauen.


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Nun den Ständer und das Schloss hatte ich Kopf weil ich mit dem Bike auch zur Arbeit fahren werde. Gut Ständer muss net unbedingt sein aber schloss schon  Aber in der Woche wollte ich schon so 2-3 mal mit dem Bike dann zur arbeit  Vorallem bietet sich hier der Weg an durch Wald und Feld



Geht mir genauso. ich fahre damit ca. 3 mal die woche zur arbeit und fast jeden tag zur fh. 
Ich hatte zu anfang auch einen Bügelschlosshalter am rahmen, so dass das Bügelschloss im rahmen hängt, aber bei touren hat sich immer so viel dreck angesammelt und es hatte den rahmen schon ein bißchen angegriffen (war mein letztes cube vor dem race).
also halter wieder ab und jetzt habe ich immer ein bügelschloss und ein leichtes spiralschloss in der tasche dabei und ist eigentlich ziemlich unkompliziert.
ich würde dir auch zwei verschiedene schlösser empfehlen, weil geklaut wird überall (siehe berichte hier in diversen threads) und bei zwei schlössern dauerts den dieben meist zu lang und meistens sind sie auf eine art von schloss 'spezialisiert' in dem augenblick und geben auf.
ständer habe ich noch nie vermisst, fahrradständer in der stadt sind ja meistens zum anlehnen (jedenfalls bei uns).

grüße
aloha


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Juni 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Dann guck mal, wie dein Bike von der Hausrat abgedeckt ist... meistens sinds nur 1-2%, das reicht i.d.R. net fürn Bike das 1100 Liste kostet. Oder halt ne Radversicherung
> 
> Ich würd zumindest die Schnellspanner rauswerfen, dann braucht man wenigstens nen Schlüssel um dir die Laufräder zu klauen.



alles blödsinn!
hausratversicherungen decken oft alles ab und oft auch nicht nur nachts und nicht nur zu hause (z.B. Allianz) (SUFU!!!)
wenn er die ganzen vorzüge eines mtb abbaut, dann doch echt lieber ne stadtschlampe.


----------



## Aurorix (11. Juni 2008)

Ja das mit den Schnellspannern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt  Hast du das ne Empfehlung? Weil wie gesagt ich hab wenig bis keine Ahnung ^^ 
Aber ein 2. Schloss kommt eh dazu also für Vorderrad. Das Bügelschloss solls hinten richten 

nun welche Vorzüge bringen Schnellspanner? Einmal fest sollte es so doch bleiben odeR?


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Schnellspannern hab ich mir auch schon überlegt  Hast du das ne Empfehlung? Weil wie gesagt ich hab wenig bis keine Ahnung ^^
> Aber ein 2. Schloss kommt eh dazu also für Vorderrad. Das Bügelschloss solls hinten richten
> 
> nun welche Vorzüge bringen Schnellspanner? Einmal fest sollte es so doch bleiben odeR?



Das Bügelschloss muß auf jeden Fall auch den Rahmen absichern (also den Rahmen mit der Fahrradanlehngelegenheit verbinden), nicht nur das Hinterrad!
Wenn der Dieb das Hinterrad abmacht und den Rahmen klauen kann freut er sich doch noch mehr.

Also wenn Du dann doch Touren machst und nen Snakebite hast und kein Bock hast da lange rumzumachen, spätestens dann wirst du die Schnellspanner zurückwünschen! Ausserdem kannst Du viel besser arbeiten, wenn Du die K18 justierst (haste ja bestimmt schon mal in dem thread gelesen das es da die ein oder anderen problemchen gab  ).


----------



## Aurorix (11. Juni 2008)

Mit dem Rahmen ist klar  
Mach ja net nur die Räder fest ^^ 

Ich kann es kaum abwarten zu fahren!!!
Das ist wie warten auf Heiligabend ^^


----------



## Muecke2000 (11. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich so einen Aufsatz? Möchte mir auch demnächst ein paar Klickies holen und hab eigentlich an Kombi-Klickie-Platform Pedale gedacht, aber mit nem Aufsatz würde mir das besser gefallen.



Nachdem ich seit Samstag ein glücklicher Besitzer eines Cube LTD Race in candy blue bin, habe ich mich auch für die Clickies entschieden.
Meine Empfehlung nimm komplett Clickies, wenn du diese Kombi Dinger nimmst musst du im Gelände, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss, immer die richtige Seite suchen, da war für mich schlussendlich die Entscheidung gefallen. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Ein Umfaller ist natürlich mindestens dabei!  

Meine vordere Bremse schleift auch minimal, aber mal ehrlich, ich habe noch nie eine Bremse an einem Motorrad gesehen, die nicht minimal schleift, und so wird es sicherlich auch am MTB sein.
Ansonsten bin ich bis lang top zufrieden!

Welchen Sattel könnt ihr evt. empfehlen?

Ps.: Will mir jetzt noch einen Ritchey WCS Rizer Lenker mit 35mm Höhe, der breiter ist, besorgen und ein paar Ritchey TrueGrip VI Griffe, die hoffentlich deutlich weicher sind, als die originalen, die dran sind.
Weiß jemand zufällig den Durchmesser der Lenkerklemmung aus dem Kopf?? Bin mir unsicher ob 25,4mm oder 31,8mm !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (11. Juni 2008)

Oversize, 31,8mm


----------



## BeginnerX (11. Juni 2008)

Heute bekam ich einen netten Anruf, mein LTD Race steht in 16" und in 18" zur Probefahrt bereit  

Gleich für morgen Mittag Urlaub beantragt, Rahmengröße testen, aussuchen, Reba auf 100 mm umbauen lassen evtl. noch einen Nobby Nic hinten draufziehen lassen und mit nach Hause nehmen...
JIPIIIIHHH

Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielt... 



Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung nimm komplett Clickies, wenn du diese Kombi Dinger nimmst musst du im Gelände, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss, immer die richtige Seite suchen, da war für mich schlussendlich die Entscheidung gefallen. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Ein Umfaller ist natürlich mindestens dabei!


Ich denke ich spar noch bisle für die XT oder XTR Klickies und ein paar ordentliche Schuhe...


----------



## Muecke2000 (11. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Reba auf 100 mm umbauen lassen



Das wollte ich auch machen lassen, allerdings hat mir mein Händler, wo ich mein Bike gekauft habe, davon abgeraten, da dadurch die Rahmengeometrie verändert wird und dann würde erstens die Garantie der Reba erlischen und zweitens die des Rahmens, also die von Cube!!!

Würde mich mal interessieren, was dein Händler dazu sagt! Berichte mal!


----------



## Boris2401 (12. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch machen lassen, allerdings hat mir mein Händler, wo ich mein Bike gekauft habe, davon abgeraten, da dadurch die Rahmengeometrie verändert wird und dann würde erstens die Garantie der Reba erlischen und zweitens die des Rahmens, also die von Cube!!!
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, was dein Händler dazu sagt! Berichte mal!



Also die Garantie von der Gabel erlischt mit sicherheit nicht. Immerhin ist sie ja dafür vorgesehen, dass man sie auf 100mm bzw 115mm erweitern kann. Wobei 115mm mit der Rahmengeometrie nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist. Sonst kommt man vorne zu weit nach oben.
Also mein Verkäufer hat mir versichert, dass es der Gabel überhaupt nix ausmacht ob sie 85mm oder 100mm einfedert. Und den Rahmen juckts noch weniger.  
Also ich denk eher, dass dein Händler kein Bock hatte es zu machen.  Obwohls ne Sache von 15 min ist. 
Also ich würd nochmal hingehen. Der soll sich nid so anstellen. Und wenn du der Sache nicht traust, schreib RockShox ne email!


----------



## 900degrees (12. Juni 2008)

Das travellen der Gabel ist sogar im Handbuch beschrieben und die Spacer muss er dir mitgeben, die liegen der Gabel nämlich bei. Soviel zum Garantieverlust .


----------



## Muecke2000 (12. Juni 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Das travellen der Gabel ist sogar im Handbuch beschrieben und die Spacer muss er dir mitgeben, die liegen der Gabel nämlich bei. Soviel zum Garantieverlust .



Naja, ich wollte es auch nicht gleich haben, sondern habe mich vorerst informiert!

Wie sehen diese Spacer aus?? Sind das schwarze Kunststoffteile?? Oder Metallplättchen??
habe nur so schwarze Kunststoffteile mitbekommen, die ich nicht zu ordnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (12. Juni 2008)

ja sind die schwarzen kunststoffteile.


----------



## Headshooter (12. Juni 2008)

jo...  das sind die spacer


----------



## Muecke2000 (12. Juni 2008)

perfekt danke euch!!


----------



## Boris2401 (12. Juni 2008)

Aber wenn du die Gabel nicht umbauen hast lassen, wieso hast du dann die Spacer?! Die sollten doch normal in deiner Gabel sein?!  

Also ich hab die gabel auf 100mm machen lassen und hab dann den einen ausgebauten Spacer bekommen. Hät ich sie auf 85mm gelassen, hät ich ja keine. 

Oder?!


----------



## Muecke2000 (12. Juni 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du die Gabel nicht umbauen hast lassen, wieso hast du dann die Spacer?! Die sollten doch normal in deiner Gabel sein?!
> 
> Also ich hab die gabel auf 100mm machen lassen und hab dann den einen ausgebauten Spacer bekommen. Hät ich sie auf 85mm gelassen, hät ich ja keine.
> 
> Oder?!



Keine Ahnung, die lagen in der Verpackung in der auch die Bedienungsanleitung der Gabel drin lag!


----------



## BeginnerX (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, hab heute mein Race abgeholt in 16" (das 18" ist doch ein wenig zu groß, 0 Schrittfreiheit).

Und jetzt kommt der Kracher...
nach ca. 10 km fahrt, fahr ich auf einem geschotterten Weg leicht bergab, bei ca. 35 km/h beginnt mein Hinterrrad zu schwimmen und ein paar Sekunden später ziehts mir am Hinterrad komplett den Mantel mit Schlauch runter...   

Natürlich weder Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch noch mein Handy (Akku leer) dabei  

Jetzt darf ich nachher auch noch mein Rad ausbauen...


----------



## ren` (12. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Jetzt darf ich nachher auch noch mein Rad ausbauen...



Ohje!


----------



## Aurorix (12. Juni 2008)

Ich hab heute meins auch bekommen  *freu ^^
Nur leider war es die ganze zeit am schütten hier in Wuppertal :/ 
Bin eben mal 20min gefahren. So leichtes setup gemacht  
Fährt sich 1a das LTD Race !!! zumindest das was man so vom erst erst eindruck sagen kann. Freu mich schon wenn es wieder trockener wird! die ganzen Wochen war es trocken und heute kommt mein Bike zack regen da...Und dann kam noch die Niederlage der Nationalmannschaft...

Sagt mal hattet ihr bei euch eine Broschüre von Cube oder so dabei? 
Ich hatte nur von RockShox, Shimano, der Oro und so eine allgmeine Fahrrad anleitung ^^ Aber von Cube war weit und breit nix zu lesen...


----------



## Muecke2000 (12. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meins auch bekommen  *freu ^^
> Nur leider war es die ganze zeit am schütten hier in Wuppertal :/
> Bin eben mal 20min gefahren. So leichtes setup gemacht
> Fährt sich 1a das LTD Race !!! zumindest das was man so vom erst erst eindruck sagen kann. Freu mich schon wenn es wieder trockener wird! die ganzen Wochen war es trocken und heute kommt mein Bike zack regen da...Und dann kam noch die Niederlage der Nationalmannschaft...
> ...



Die Fahrradanleitung bei mir war von Cube!


----------



## Muecke2000 (12. Juni 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du die Gabel nicht umbauen hast lassen, wieso hast du dann die Spacer?! Die sollten doch normal in deiner Gabel sein?!



Also bei mir sehen die Teile folgendermaßen aus:







2 x je 15mm hoch!

Laut RockShox Wartungsanleitung gibt es 50mm und 30mm Spacer !!!
Da ich nicht weiß ob auf jede Seite ein Spacer kommt oder beide zusammen.....

Naja, ich wollte den Umbau ja nur vorher abklären, ob es möglich ist, da ich das zuvor hier im Forum gelesen habe.
Bei der ersten Wartung im Winter werde ich dann den Umbau machen lassen! 

Ps.: Quelle: Cube-Bikes.de
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...er-Serienausstattung-vorgesehen-_id_8386_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (12. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sehen die Teile folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast mal geschaut ob Deine Gabel momentan nicht viell. schon auf 100mm getravelt ist?
könnte ja sein


----------



## Muecke2000 (12. Juni 2008)

Hatte vorhin kein Maßband dabei!
Aber bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man das so einfach messen kann!!!

Andersrum, kann mal jemand, der seine Gabel bereits auf 100mm umgebaut hat, nachmessen, wieviel vom Gleitrohr (gold) oben rausschaut???

Ps.: Habt ihr den Link zu Cube gelesen! Ist ja schon seltsam....


----------



## BeginnerX (12. Juni 2008)

ren` schrieb:


> Ohje!



Das schrauben an sich ist nicht das Problem, höchsten ein bißchen die Zeit die ich dafür momentan nicht hab.

Das Hauptroblem bzw. das ärgerliche daran ist der kaputte Schlauch, Mantel und vorallem das ledierte Laufrad bei meinem 3h alten Race...

Aber wenn alles gut läuft, bekomm ich morgen gleich ein neues Hinterrad und kann wieder racen.


----------



## Boris2401 (13. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Hatte vorhin kein Maßband dabei!
> Aber bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man das so einfach messen kann!!!
> 
> Andersrum, kann mal jemand, der seine Gabel bereits auf 100mm umgebaut hat, nachmessen, wieviel vom Gleitrohr (gold) oben rausschaut???
> ...



Also der link... hm... denk da gehts eher drum, dass wenn du ne andere Gabel mit zb 150mm einbaust, dass dann die Garantie erlischt.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, schreib doch Cube ne email und frag nach.
Wobei da echt nix dabei passieren kann. Da die Gabel ja dafür vorgesehen ist. Kann natürlich sein, dass Cube denkt, willst du mehr Federweg, kauf dir n Fully.  


Zu deinen Spacern... Also ich würd doch mal abklären ob die da nicht schon was gemacht haben. also die Spacer sind nur in einer seite drin. 3 Stück mit je 15mm. Sind alle 3 drin, hast du 85mm Feberweg, sind 2 drin hast du 100 und einer sind 115mm Federweg. Drum machts auch kein sinn, das Rohr zu messen wie weit es raussteht. Da die Spacer ja Federwegsbegrenzer sind, federt die Gabel weiter ein, wenn du sie rausnimmst. Aber weiter raus kommt das Rohr deswegen nicht. Behaupt ich jetzt mal... 
Falls es nicht so ist, solls einer sagen.  Dann miss ich nach.


----------



## 900degrees (13. Juni 2008)

Hab auch 2 und 85mm.


----------



## powerbar__ (13. Juni 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei da echt nix dabei passieren kann. Da die Gabel ja dafür vorgesehen ist. ...
> ... Da die Spacer ja Federwegsbegrenzer sind, federt die Gabel weiter ein, wenn du sie rausnimmst. Aber weiter raus kommt das Rohr deswegen nicht...



Zu dem Ersten: Naja, die Rahmengeometrie verändert sich (bei 1,5cm nur sehr leicht), daher treten andere Belastungen auf den Rahmen auf. Daher kann Cube sagen: Das unterstützen wir nicht, keine Garantie mehr. So ein Fall wird sich zwar eher auf ne Gabel mit >15cm Federweg beziehen, aber das wird wohl der Grund für die Aussage von Cube sein.

Zu dem Zweiten: Was du da schreibst macht keinen Sinn  Wie soll denn die Gabel weiter einfedern, wenn kein Rohr vorhanden ist? Ich mein das muss ja rein gehn  
Aus dem Grund sieht man auch die 1,5cm bzw kann diese messen.
Bei einer 85mm Gabel müsste das Tauchrohr circa 80mm rausschauen, bei der 100mm circa 95mm usw.
Warum bei einer ungetravelten 85mm Gabel allerdings Spacer beiliegen, das ist ne gute Frage. Macht nämlich keinen Sinn..?


----------



## Wildcamp (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,
diese zwei Spacer lagen bei mir auch bei. Habe gerade mal gemessen, meine Tauchrohre schauen genau 90mm raus.


----------



## flyingstereo (13. Juni 2008)

Die Spacer liegen immer bei.
Wenn ein Spacer rausgenommen wird, wird einfach mehr Federweg freigegeben ->Gabel federt weiter aus als vorher.


----------



## Headshooter (14. Juni 2008)

bei mir waren auch zwei dabei. hatte erst 85mm, da haben die rohre 90mm rausgeguckt und jetzt habe ich die gabel auf 100mm traveln lassen und habe einen gemessenen federweg von 105mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (14. Juni 2008)

@ Headshooter,
wie genau machen sich die 1,5cm mehr Federweg bemerkbar???
Pro und Kontra bitte


----------



## Muecke2000 (14. Juni 2008)

Wow, ihr seid Klasse! Ich messe das mal nach und rufe bei Cube an, da ich auf meine erste Email seit einer Woche keine Antwort bekommen habe!


----------



## Headshooter (14. Juni 2008)

@wildcamp:
es macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, dass man die gabel wesentlich feiner abstimmen kann und sie dadurch schon früher anspricht. zudem habe ich lieber mehr federweg, da ich mich dadurch etwas sicherer fühle und es auch angenehmer ist zu fahren. nachteile fallen mir jetzt keine ein und das mit dem lenkwinkel merkt man gar nicht.
also... viel spaß beim travel, ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## BeginnerX (15. Juni 2008)

Heute hab ich meine erste richtige Tour gemacht mit meinem neuen Race.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2008)

Mach mal den hässlichen Aufkleber von deinem Händler am Unterrohr ab


----------



## BeginnerX (15. Juni 2008)

Da haste recht, sieht gleich viel besser aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aurorix (15. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal habt ihr eure Cube´s codieren lassen?
Was habt ihrso bezahlt? Konntet ihr euch die Schriftgrösse aussuchen?
Haben die was gesagt dass das Fahrrad nicht für die Strasse zugelasen ist?


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> @wildcamp:
> es macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, dass man die gabel wesentlich feiner abstimmen kann und sie dadurch schon früher anspricht. zudem habe ich lieber mehr federweg, da ich mich dadurch etwas sicherer fühle und es auch angenehmer ist zu fahren. nachteile fallen mir jetzt keine ein und das mit dem lenkwinkel merkt man gar nicht.
> also... viel spaß beim travel, ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen.



Danke dir.
Und wie ist es mit dem Klettern??? Schnappt das Voderrad viel früher nach Luft als mit 85mm oder ist kein Unterschied spürrbar?
Sorry wenn ich nerve.
P.S. Wäre gut wenn auch andere die 100mm fahren sich dazu melden würden.


----------



## bronks (15. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> ... Sorry wenn ich nerve.
> P.S. Wäre gut wenn auch andere die 100mm fahren sich dazu melden würden.


Das ist doch der größte Mist und man nennt das: Betreiben eines Fahrzeugs gegen die Spezifikation des Herstellers.

Einen Chopper kann man auch mit einer 3metergabel fahren. Es kann gut gehen, muß es aber nicht.

Ich würde mich ja nicht so extrem darüber lustig machen, wenn auf der Cube-Internetseite nicht ausdrücklich stehen würde, daß man das nicht machen soll. Kann ja jeder machen, wie er will. So ein MTB ist nur ein doofes Spielzeug, mit dem man sich sowieso nicht in öffentlichem Verkehr bewegen darf, deshalb verweitert Cube wegen sowas einfach nur die Garantie. Bei einem Motorradl, Auto, Anhänger ... ... führt sowas ohne eine kostspielige Abnahme einfach nur zum Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis.


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist doch der größte Mist und man nennt das: Betreiben eines Fahrzeugs gegen die Spezifikation des Herstellers.
> 
> Einen Chopper kann man auch mit einer 3metergabel fahren. Es kann gut gehen, muß es aber nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mich ja nicht so extrem darüber lustig machen, wenn auf der Cube-Internetseite nicht ausdrücklich stehen würde, daß man das nicht machen soll. Kann ja jeder machen, wie er will. So ein MTB ist nur ein doofes Spielzeug, mit dem man sich sowieso nicht in öffentlichem Verkehr bewegen darf, deshalb verweitert Cube wegen sowas einfach nur die Garantie. Bei einem Motorradl, Auto, Anhänger ... ... führt sowas ohne eine kostspielige Abnahme einfach nur zum Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis.



SCHLECHT GEFRÜHSTÜCKT    
Bist du bisschen gereizt??? Liest sich so


----------



## 900degrees (15. Juni 2008)

Ein ganz korrekter. 

Ich nehme an, du hast auch Rückstrahler, Katzenaugen, Pedalrückstrahler, Licht mit Dynamo (Batterielicht nämlich nur Bei Rennrädern <11kg!) usw. am Rad?

Sonst hast du leider keine Betriebserlaubnis im Geltungsbereich der StVO (was im übrigen auch der Wald ist).

Ich denke zwischen nem Chopper mit 3m Gabel und dem Verlängern des Federwegs um 10-15mm bei nem Mountainbike besteht schon noch der ein oder andere Unterschied.

Wenn du nix sinnvolles beizutragen hast, blök hier bitte auch net so rum.


----------



## BeginnerX (15. Juni 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist doch der größte Mist und man nennt das: Betreiben eines Fahrzeugs gegen die Spezifikation des Herstellers.
> 
> Einen Chopper kann man auch mit einer 3metergabel fahren. Es kann gut gehen, muß es aber nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mich ja nicht so extrem darüber lustig machen, wenn auf der Cube-Internetseite nicht ausdrücklich stehen würde, daß man das nicht machen soll. Kann ja jeder machen, wie er will. So ein MTB ist nur ein doofes Spielzeug, mit dem man sich sowieso nicht in öffentlichem Verkehr bewegen darf, deshalb verweitert Cube wegen sowas einfach nur die Garantie. Bei einem Motorradl, Auto, Anhänger ... ... führt sowas ohne eine kostspielige Abnahme einfach nur zum Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis.



Nur weil etwas vom Hersteller nicht so vorgesehen ist, heißt das doch nicht gleich das es der größte Mist ist.

Nur als Beispiel: Bei meinem Smart hab ich vorne und hinten 195er Reifen nachträglich drauf gemacht, natürlich vom TÜV abgenommen und ich bin der Meinung das dies kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt...

Leider kann ich mein bike nicht zum TÜV bringen. Also wem das Gabelumbau den Garantieverlust wert ist, lass ihn doch  

Achja, ich lass meine Gabel auch noch auf 100 mm umbauen... sobald ich die 500 km runter hab und mein bike zum Kundendienst bringe.


----------



## BeginnerX (15. Juni 2008)

Wie ist das eigentlich rein rechtlich?
Wenn mir der Händler bei dem ich das Fahrrad gekauft habe, zusätlich den Umbau macht, müsste doch rein theoretisch im Schadensfall der Händler dafür gerade stehen.

Zumindest solange er mich nicht darauf hinweist, dass die Garantie durch den Umbau verloren geht, oder?


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich rein rechtlich?
> Wenn mir der Händler bei dem ich das Fahrrad gekauft habe, zusätlich den Umbau macht, müsste doch rein theoretisch im Schadensfall der Händler dafür gerade stehen.
> 
> Zumindest solange er mich nicht darauf hinweist, dass die Garantie durch den Umbau verloren geht, oder?



Keine Ahnung (und das gleiche müsste hier jeder antworten der kein Jurist ist).
Aber ist doch auch völlig egal.
1. Der Rahmen wird zu 1000000000% nicht wegen 1 cm brechen etc.
2. Sollte doch etwas mit dem Rahmen passieren (Materialfehler etc.), wird doch wohl keiner so blöd sein und sein Bike mit 100mm zu Cube schicken lassen. Sondern zurückgebaut auf 85mm.
3. Gibt es ein Wort Namens KULANZ!!! Sei es seitens vom Händler oder eben direkt von Cube.
4. Alle anderen Teile am Bike bleiben von der Erlöschung der Garantie unberührt. Sprich auf Kurbel etc. weiterhin 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## BeginnerX (15. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung (und das gleiche müsste hier jeder antworten der kein Jurist ist).
> Aber ist doch auch völlig egal.
> 1. Der Rahmen wird zu 1000000000% nicht wegen 1 cm brechen etc.
> 2. Sollte doch etwas mit dem Rahmen passieren (Materialfehler etc.), wird doch wohl keiner so blöd sein und sein Bike mit 100mm zu Cube schicken lassen. Sondern zurückgebaut auf 85mm.
> ...



So hab ich das eigentlich auch gesehen. 

Und falls doch der unglaublich geringe Fall Eintritt das aus was für einem Grund auch immer der Rahmen aufgrund der 15 mm mehr Federweg bricht und weder Cube noch mein Händler kullant sind, dann muss ich halt die 300 Juros für nen neuen Rahmen hinblättern...


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

So ist es. Aber Cube würde nicht dumm rum tun (da das Brechen mit Sicherheit ein Einzelfall sein würde)  wegen eines Rahmens der Cube vielleicht 100,- Euro (wenn überhaubt) kostet.
In Zeiten von Internet wären das einfach zu schlechte Werbung. Schon alleine hier im Forum würden das in kürzerster Zeit 1000de von Biker erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (15. Juni 2008)

> Und falls doch der unglaublich geringe Fall Eintritt das aus was für einem Grund auch immer der Rahmen aufgrund der 15 mm mehr Federweg bricht und weder Cube noch mein Händler kullant sind, dann muss ich halt die 300 Juros für nen neuen Rahmen hinblättern...



i würd da weniger die materialkosten fürchten als den rechtstreit bei nem sturz mit schweren verletzungen ...  

sicher könnte man dann sagen, dass der händler den umbau gemacht hat, nur - was dann wenn der händler wiederum sagt, dass dies ausdrücklich ein kundenwunsch war? tja - da müsste man das wieder vertraglich regeln - und ob das dann wiederum gut für die kunden/händlerbeziehung ist?

fakt ist, dass wenn der rahmen bricht und die zu lange gabel drinnen ist, dann kann cube sich klassich aus der affäre ziehen (kulanz mal ausser vorgelassen).


----------



## 900degrees (15. Juni 2008)

Also mal ehrlich, wenn wegen 1cm mehr Federweg das Steuerrohr reißt, sollte man sich generell Gedanken über die Stabilität des Rahmens machen, oder nicht?


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Juni 2008)

naja, warum dann der hinweis? damit würde sich cuve ja schlechter darstellen?

der nächste meint dann nochmals 1 cm mehr und wieder und so weiter.

sicher ist da eine reserve drinnen, aber irgendwo muss halt der hersteller anfangen die spezifikationen festlegen.


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, wenn wegen 1cm mehr Federweg das Steuerrohr reißt, sollte man sich generell Gedanken über die Stabilität des Rahmens machen, oder nicht?



Und über CUBE 
Aber solch eine Diskusion wird zu nichts führen. Da es hier haufenweise Leute gibt deren Glas immer halb leer ist 
EDIT: Aber mal erlich, es ist doch wohl mehr als verständlich, das wenn Cube eine Gabel verbaut die sich kostenlos auf mehr Federweg umbauen lässt, dies ca. 70% aller Kunden nutzen werden. Und wenn dann ein Bruch etc. eintritt und Cube sich aus der Affäre ziehen würde...............hätten sie mal lieber eine Gabel verbaut die sich nicht verändern lässt.


----------



## Aurorix (15. Juni 2008)

Ich denke eher das die Angaben von Cube das optimum sind.
So bleibt luft nach unten und oben.
Alles was man darüber hinaus macht tut man auf eigene Gefahr.
Cube sichert sich so nur für den ernstfall ab fall es wirklich zu schaden am Menschen kommt. Denn wenn was heftiges passiert ist dann lässt man die Gabel auch net mehr zurückbauen bevor man sich an versicherungen und cube wendet. Auch wird ein Händler kein demoliertes bike bearbeiten um bei der Versicherung besser dazustehen.


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das die Angaben von Cube das optimum sind.
> So bleibt luft nach unten und oben.
> Alles was man darüber hinaus macht tut man auf eigene Gefahr.
> Cube sichert sich so nur für den ernstfall ab fall es wirklich zu schaden am Menschen kommt. Denn wenn was heftiges passiert ist dann lässt man die Gabel auch net mehr zurückbauen bevor man sich an versicherungen und cube wendet. Auch wird ein Händler kein demoliertes bike bearbeiten um bei der Versicherung besser dazustehen.



Damit hast du auch wieder recht. Und damit sollte wir diese Diskusion auch beruhen lassen und zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zurückkehren  


_Zitat:
Zitat von Headshooter Beitrag anzeigen
@wildcamp:
es macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, dass man die gabel wesentlich feiner abstimmen kann und sie dadurch schon früher anspricht. zudem habe ich lieber mehr federweg, da ich mich dadurch etwas sicherer fühle und es auch angenehmer ist zu fahren. nachteile fallen mir jetzt keine ein und das mit dem lenkwinkel merkt man gar nicht.
also... viel spaß beim travel, ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen._

Danke dir.
Und wie ist es mit dem Klettern??? Schnappt das Voderrad viel früher nach Luft als mit 85mm oder ist kein Unterschied spürrbar?
Sorry wenn ich nerve.
P.S. Wäre gut wenn auch andere die 100mm fahren sich dazu melden würden.


----------



## bronks (15. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> ... Bist du bisschen gereizt??? Liest sich so


Sei doch nicht so zu mir. Ich hab evtl. etwas geschrieben, was das Publikum nicht lesen mag, aber doch nichts böses.

Dann merke ich noch kurz an, daß man bei so einer Veränderung nicht nur die Garantie los ist, sondern der Hersteller auch die Produkthaftung.



Wildcamp schrieb:


> ... Sollte doch etwas mit dem Rahmen passieren (Materialfehler etc.), wird doch wohl keiner so blöd sein und sein Bike mit 100mm zu Cube schicken lassen. Sondern zurückgebaut auf 85mm.


Das läßt sich optisch feststellen und wenn man den Hersteller versucht zu veralbern, dann stellt sich die Frage nach Kulanz nicht mehr.


----------



## bronks (15. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas vom Hersteller nicht so vorgesehen ist, heißt das doch nicht gleich das es der größte Mist ist.


Es ist nicht erlaubt und nicht nur nicht vorgesehen



BeginnerX schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel: Bei meinem Smart hab ich vorne und hinten 195er Reifen nachträglich drauf gemacht, natürlich vom TÜV abgenommen und ich bin der Meinung das dies kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es keine Einzelabnahme war und eine ABE des Herstellers den Felgen dabei war.



BeginnerX schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mein bike nicht zum TÜV bringen. Also wem das Gabelumbau den Garantieverlust wert ist, lass ihn doch


Produkthaftung? Da kann ein Gutachter, im Fall der Fälle, Purzelbäume schlagen, aber wenn der Hersteller nein sagt, dann Pech.


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

Boah Bronks, du bist ja der volle Dip. Ing. Crack Wissenschaftler aus der Bronx
 
Geb dich doch nicht mit uns ab. Wir sind deiner nicht wert!!!
EDIT:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es keine Einzelabnahme war und eine ABE des Herstellers den Felgen dabei war.


ABE = Allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis. Solch ein Dokument liegt niemals Felgen bei, sondern ein Teilegutachten. Denn ein Anbauteil mit ABE muß man nicht eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeginnerX (15. Juni 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so zu mir. Ich hab evtl. etwas geschrieben, was das Publikum nicht lesen mag, aber doch nichts böses.


Tja, der Ton macht die Musik... (auch ohne Ton und Musik)



bronks schrieb:


> Es ist nicht erlaubt und nicht nur nicht vorgesehen
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es keine Einzelabnahme war und eine ABE des Herstellers den Felgen dabei war.



Also, nur weil die Garantie erlischt heißt das doch nicht, dass es nicht erlaubt ist??? Oder steht das traveln der Federgabel gesetzlich unter Strafe?

Zu meinen Felgen liegt ein Teilegutachten vor, jedoch muss natürlich eine Änderungsabnahme vom TÜV, Dekra,... erfolgen.


----------



## 900degrees (15. Juni 2008)

Ist gut jetzt, Bronks schmeißt hier mit Vermutungen und ich-bin-mir-sicher-dass-Aussagen als Fakten durch die Gegend. Allein der Tatsache, dass er nicht weiß, was ne ABE ist, sieht man die Werthaltigkeit seiner Aussagen an .

Tatsache ist, Cube erlaub es nicht, sprich, die Garantie erlischt, wenn man es macht. Das ist hier denk ich jedem klar. Trotzdem ist mit Sicherheit nicht jeder Schaden, auch am Rahmen, gleich auf ne getravelte Gabel zurück zu führen. 
Von daher ist es, wenn Cube aufgrund so einer Lächerlichkeit gleich bei ALLEN Schäden die (zugegeben freiwillige) Garantie ausschließt, nachvollziehbar (wenngleich auch rechtlich nicht i.O.), wenn jemand das Traveln der Gabel rückgängig macht, bevor er das Bike zum Händler bringt, bzw. einschickt. Das ist nämlich relativ einfach selbst zu bewerkstelligen, Anleitungen dazu gibts hier im Forum und im RS Service Guide. Optisch erkennbar ist das sicherlich nicht, die Gabel sollte sowieso alle ca. 50 Betriebsstunden für den normalen Gabelservice/Ölwechsel geöffnet werden. Und ob da zwischenzeitlich mal ein Spacer nicht drin war, sieht keine Sau.

Abgesehen davon gehe ich davon aus, dass der Händler haftet, wenn er es auf Nachfrage einfach macht, ohne den Kunden über den Haftungsausschluss seitens Cube zu informieren, bzw. wenn er es gar nicht weiß. Muss das aber mal nachschlagen.

Mein Händler hätte mir z.B. sofort ne 180er Scheibe hinten montiert. Hab ihn dann darüber aufgeklärt, dass das von Cube gar nicht erlaubt wird, was ihn ziemlich überrascht hat.

Wie auch immer, das ganze geht hier ziemlich OT.

Bronks, dich zwingt ja keiner deine Gabel zu traveln oder nen anderen Lenker als vorgesehen zu montieren, lässt dich sicher auch von diesen lustigen Garantieausschluss-Aufklebern auf PCs abschrecken.
Aber verschone uns damit - wenn es hier jemand machen will, ist es seine freie Entscheidung und das Thema ist hier, wie es sich aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt, nicht auf die Garantie. Das wissen wir nämlich alle schon .

In diesem Sinne.. ride on, mit 85 oder 100mm .


----------



## Headshooter (15. Juni 2008)

ist ja die MEGA diskussion hier 

...naja... um mal wieder zum eigentlichen thema, sprich dem fahrverhalten, zurück zu kommen.
ich finde, dass man keinen unterschied zwischen 85 und 100mm beim klettern mergt. dazu muss man auch sagen, dass das race eine außerordentlich gute bzw. "kletterfreundliche" rahmengeometrie hat, da ich ohne probleme mit einer 100mm gabel einen 25% steilen berg hoch gefahren bin und ein freund von mir mit einem rad von felt, schon bei ca. 18% aufgegeben hat, da es ihn hinten übergeschmissen hat.


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

Danke dir. Werde es wohl mal probieren müssen. Doch Kletterfreudig finde ich das Race nicht unbedingt


----------



## Wildcamp (15. Juni 2008)

Mal ganz OT.
Was ist eigentlich von euch Race fahren das absolute Traumbike?
Meines gibt es leider nicht  
Aber es wäre das Cube Sting XTR Teamline 2008 als Carbonrahmen und mit Formula Oro K24 Carbon Bremse und DT-Swiss Carbon Dämpfer mit Lock-Out am Lenker.
Mal sehen, vieleicht gibt´s das Sting ja 2009 in Carbon.
EDIT: Dafür würde ich sogar meine Kawa verkaufen!!!


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich von euch Race fahren das absolute Traumbike?



Hm... also ich wäre bei hier nicht abgeneigt: http://mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2008/04/09/merida96er-480-90-480-70.jpg Merida 96  




Wildcamp schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich sogar meine Kawa verkaufen!!!


*DEINE* Kawa würd ich dafür auch verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (16. Juni 2008)

Merida 96 ist natürlich ein feines Teil, aber ich bleibe lieber CUBE treu


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Danke dir. Werde es wohl mal probieren müssen. Doch Kletterfreudig finde ich das Race nicht unbedingt



Darf man fragen wieso nicht?


----------



## Wildcamp (16. Juni 2008)

Klar darf man.
Bei sehr steilen Hügeln steigt einfach ständig das Vorderrad und das trotz schweren Gang. Ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Scott (welches Modell  aber gleiche Rahmengröße) mit dem ich wunderbar Hügel vernüftig hoch komme wo beim Race das Vorderrad ständig nach Luft schnappt.
Aber die Hügel die ich meine sind schon extrem. Werde mal ein Foto machen und hier posten.


----------



## 900degrees (16. Juni 2008)

Bin letztens nen ziemlich steilen Trail hoch, feiner Sand und Wurzeln.. ohne Lockout hats mich fast rückwärts hingehauen, mit Lockout gings dann wunderbar.. also kann mich über die Geo eigentlich nicht beschweren


----------



## Musicman (16. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Klar darf man.
> Bei sehr steilen Hügeln steigt einfach ständig das Vorderrad und das trotz schweren Gang. Ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Scott (welches Modell  aber gleiche Rahmengröße) mit dem ich wunderbar Hügel vernüftig hoch komme wo beim Race das Vorderrad ständig nach Luft schnappt.
> Aber die Hügel die ich meine sind schon extrem. Werde mal ein Foto machen und hier posten.



Vielleicht hast du deinen Moppel einfach ne Nummer zu gross gewählt?


----------



## Wildcamp (16. Juni 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du deinen Moppel einfach ne Nummer zu gross gewählt?



Nein hab ich nicht. 20" bei 187cm. Schrieb ja auch dass das Scott die gleiche Rahmengröße hat und es mit dem wunderbar funzt.
Aber wie schon gesagt, werde mal ein Pic posten.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Mal ganz OT.
> Was ist eigentlich von euch Race fahren das absolute Traumbike?


Das ist eine, mit Verlaub, selten doofe Frage! Traumbike ist natürlich eine 22er Cube Ltd Race black mit kleinen Änderungen! 



Wildcamp schrieb:


> Danke dir. Werde es wohl mal probieren müssen. Doch Kletterfreudig finde ich das Race nicht unbedingt


Musst als Fahrer natürlich auch bißchen Dein Gewicht verlagern. Ich komme mit dem Race gut zurecht, wenn ich da an mein altes Bike denke..., aber ich schrecke wegen dem Einfluß auf die Klettereigenschaft auch von mehr Federweg ab.


----------



## Wildcamp (16. Juni 2008)

> Traumbike ist natürlich eine 22er Cube Ltd Race black mit kleinen Änderungen!


Ne is klar 



> Musst als Fahrer natürlich auch bißchen Dein Gewicht verlagern.


Ja nach Hinten oder?  Scherzkeks


----------



## Musicman (16. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht. 20" bei 187cm. Schrieb ja auch dass das Scott die gleiche Rahmengröße hat und es mit dem wunderbar funzt.
> Aber wie schon gesagt, werde mal ein Pic posten.




Wusst ja nicht wie gross du bist


----------



## aloha2002 (17. Juni 2008)

Also, ich hab null Probleme an starken Steigungen.
Bei einer Tour ist ein kleiner bissiger Hügel mit 20° dabei, aber auch da hat ich noch nicht das Gefühl nach hinten zu kippen. Vielleicht ist euer Sattel zu weit hinten?!
Ich sitz auf Grund des Flatbar auch bißchen gestreckter.
Ich steige eigentlich auch nie aus dem Sattel, außer beim lossprinten.

Also, das Race war vor dem Kauf und auch jetzt noch echt mein Traumbike.
Ich dachte mir auch, gibste vorher nicht noch mehr aus und schraubst selbst ein bißchen, denn das Traumbike von der Stange gibts ja eigentlich nicht.

@ wildcamp 
Ich find die Teamline nicht schön, ist mir zu aalglatt und könnte ein bißchen mehr Spannung vertragen von der Farbgebung und dem Design her. Dafür das sich das Bike 'Sting' schimpft!
Da machen andere Hersteller Cube in dem Preissegment was vor (z.B. Specialized).

Grüße
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (17. Juni 2008)

zum thema traumbike:
also ich finde mit abstand das "SPECIALIZED Enduro SL Pro Carbon 2008" am besten.
sieht einfach nur geil aus, mit dem kannste überall runter und es macht alles mit


----------



## aloha2002 (17. Juni 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> zum thema traumbike:
> also ich finde mit abstand das "SPECIALIZED Enduro SL Pro Carbon 2008" am besten.
> sieht einfach nur geil aus, mit dem kannste überall runter und es macht alles mit



Wieso dann deine Kaufentscheidung?
Bekommst doch für's gleiche Geld auch 'endurolastigere' Bikes als so'n Race-Hardtail.


----------



## 900degrees (17. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällt das Spezi Enduro auch ziemlich gut (allerdings Alu), aber mein Hauptaugenmerk lag bzw. liegt erstmal auf körperlicher Fitness. Spass machts mit dem Race und man kann auch ordentliche Abfahrten damit runter.

Und das ein oder andere Rennen möchte ich dieses Jahr schon mitfahren (Ziel: ankommen ). Falls mein drecks Handgelenk endlich wieder fit wird und ich wieder zum biken komme .


----------



## Wildcamp (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir auch ein Race gekauft (da altes Bike geklaut) um Körperlich wieder fit zu werden (nach Motorradumfall). Für die Saison 2009 kommt auf jedenfall ein Sting oder vergleichbares her und das Race wird mein Winter-Bike (weiß-blau passt da ganz gut).


----------



## FX701 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja ziemlich erstaunt, dass sich hier so viele Leute mit dem LTD Race beschäftigen ;-)

Ich habe mir Mitte April auch dieses Prachtexemplar (in blau/weiß) beim Händler bestellt. Nur leider warte ich immer noch darauf und kann mich kaum noch gedulden. Anfangs sagte man mir, ich kann Ende Mai / Anfang Juni damit rechnen. Nun war ich wieder nachfragen - die Lieferung verzögert sich um weitere zwei bis drei Wochen. Ich hatte mich zwar auf ne lange Wartezeit eingestellt, aber langsam mache ich mir Gedanken, dass es garnix mehr werden könnte.

Ist Euch was bekannt von diesen Lieferschwierigkeiten? Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Wildcamp (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,
erstmal gut Entscheidung das Race  
Die Lieferschwierigkeiten sind bekannt. Nicht nur beim Race.
Mir (bin aus der Region von Cube) ist zu Ohren gekommen das diese Lieferschwierigkeiten daran liegen sollen, da Cube die Montage der Räder an eine andere Firma abgegeben hat. Zwar ist die Montage noch im Haus von Cube, aber wird eben von einer anderen Firma überwacht.
Keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt. Habe dies zumindest gehört.

So und jetzt geh ich mein Rad putzen


----------



## Aurorix (18. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir ging es zügig  
hab bei Bikx bestellt  Inenrhalb von 3 Tagen war es da


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2008)

..hab´hier in der nähe 2 händler , die cubes in  allen farben rumste´n haben - noch herrenlos .....


----------



## Muecke2000 (18. Juni 2008)

> Ist Euch was bekannt von diesen Lieferschwierigkeiten? Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.



Also mir wurde von einem Händler erzählt, der das Bike nicht am Lager hatte und auch keine mehr vorbestellt hatte, daß es wohl dieses Bike gar nicht mehr gibt bzw. wenn erst im September.
Andere Händler sagten, daß sie das Bike noch in der Vororder aus dem letzten Jahr hatten und die Bikes wäre laut Liefertermin überfällig.

Jedenfalls ist die Lieferbarkeit des Race Bikes bei den meisten Händler, die ich angefragt habe, sehr schlecht und daher wird auch meist kein "Handeln" möglich sein, außer die eine oder andere Option auf andere Teile, wie bereits hier schon oft beschrieben.

In Gießen bei delta-bike sollten jedenfalls vom 20" vor einigen Tagen noch 3 Stück am Lager gewesen sein, wobei eines davon ich nun habe! 
Allerdings war bereits schon der nächste Interessent direkt bei meinem Kauf dran und fuhr das Ding Probe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (18. Juni 2008)

FX701 schrieb:


> Ist Euch was bekannt von diesen Lieferschwierigkeiten? Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.


Ist nicht nur beim Race so. Cube ist mittlerweile für seine Lieferzeiten schon berühmt berüchtigt. Wenn der Händler das Bike nicht im Lager hat, kann es etwas länger dauern. Musst schon etwas Glück haben.
Hier Forum gibt es mittlerweile sogar schon ein "Wartezimmer".


----------



## Wildcamp (19. Juni 2008)

Hi,
da ich jegliche Flaschenhalter häßlich finde und ich sie sowieso nicht brauche da ich nur mit Camelback fahre, ich aber auch diese Flaschenhalterschrauben häßlich finde, habe ich mir hübsche Aluschrauben in blau eloxiert (passend zum Bike) besorgt.
Nun kann man es anschauen 
KLICK


----------



## powerbar__ (19. Juni 2008)

Die Schrauben sehen wirklich geil aus, net schlecht! 
(Auch wenn ich Flaschen vorziehe, zusätzlich zum Camelbak. Ich verbrauch einfach viel zu viel Wasser  )


----------



## Wildcamp (19. Juni 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Die Schrauben sehen wirklich geil aus, net schlecht!
> (Auch wenn ich Flaschen vorziehe, zusätzlich zum Camelbak. Ich verbrauch einfach viel zu viel Wasser  )



Danke 3 Liter im Camelbak müssen doch reichen. Wie lange bzw. km fährst du den am Stück?


----------



## powerbar__ (19. Juni 2008)

<ot>Hab nur den kleinen 2l Camelbak und 2*0.75l Flaschen. Heute bis auf nen halben Liter zB bei 50km mit 930hm und netten 25° Sonne verbraucht  </ot>


----------



## aloha2002 (19. Juni 2008)

Das neue Cube LTD SCHLAND!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muecke2000 (19. Juni 2008)

Wo hast du denn die Schrauben gekauft?


----------



## Wildcamp (20. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Schrauben gekauft?



In der Bucht


----------



## Muecke2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> In der Bucht



mhhh, und würdest du mir auch den verkäufer nennen?? evt. per PM?


----------



## Wildcamp (20. Juni 2008)

Klar kann ich das 
Hast PN


----------



## Aurorix (22. Juni 2008)

Hält das Cube Race einen 2m Sprung aus bei 55kg ? 
Oder ist das Bike für sowas nicht geschaffen? ^^


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juni 2008)

Ist für sowas nicht geschaffen.
Ob es hält, naja, einfach mal probieren 
Kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen.
Außerdem kommt es auch darauf an ob ins Flat oder Drop und ganz wichtig auf das können des Fahrers (Technik).


----------



## breakdenzer (22. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Hält das Cube Race einen 2m Sprung aus bei 55kg ?
> Oder ist das Bike für sowas nicht geschaffen? ^^



Wieso willst du mit nem Hardtail 2m dropen? 
Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit nem Scirocco die Rallye Dakar?!

Bei so nem Sprung bekommen schon viele Fullys Probleme!


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juni 2008)

So jetzt muss ich euch mal meine geplanten Veränderungen an meinen LTD RACE kund tun 

-Syncros  DS 23 Felgen (weiß) mit DT Swiss Messerspeichen (schwarz) mit DT Swiss Alu Nippel (blau) und Shimano XT Naben (schwarz)  (Grund für solche günstigen Naben ist der künftige Winterbetrieb)
-Nokon Schaltzüge und Gabel Lock Out Zug (weiß und blau)
-XT Umwerfer, XT Schalthebel, XT Kassette, XT Kurbel, XT Kette
-Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro (VR+HR)
-Tune Sattelstütze Starkes Stück (blau)
-Tune Vorbau Geiles Teil 25,4mm 110mm (blau)
-Hope QR Sattelklemme (blau) oder alternativ Tune
-Hope Schnellspanner (blau) oder alternativ Tune
-Tune Barends RH1 (blau)
-NC-17 Lenkergriffe (schwarz mit weißen Schraubringen)
-Tune Sattel  Speedneedle (weiß und in der Mitte schwarz)

-Lenker Flat Bar min. 600mm lang, 25,4er Klemmung, 9° Kröpfung, Farbe weiß, max. 170g, Marke ??? PROBLEM ich finde keinen. Wer also einen Hersteller kennt, her damit.

Für Vorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## lew187 (22. Juni 2008)

Hört sich zum größten Teil gut an. Ist sicher viel Arbeit dabei, aber macht ja auch spass.
Lässt du dir die Räder bei dem shop den ich dir gesagt hab bauen?

Würde einen anderen Vorbau nehmen, einen schwarzen und dann einen weißen Lenker von syncros. Genauso eine schwarze sattelstütze... aber vielleicht past auch blau, wer weiß.

Warum diese Reifen? Bis zum winter ist es noch ewig.

Willst du echt so viel Geld für bar ends ausgeben? Die sehen grottig aus und wie oft brauch man die? 

Zum Sattel... der tune in weißen Leder... wird sicher ganz ganz schnell verfärben.. würd ich mir gut überlegen.


----------



## Muecke2000 (22. Juni 2008)

Fehlen nur noch ein paar Detailbilder von deinem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juni 2008)

Die Arbeit sorgt mich nicht, da wie du ja schon gesagt hast, es macht Spaß.
Das Geld ist es was mir Gedanken macht. Denn Saison 09 werde ich ein neues Bike haben und das Race nur noch im Winter fahren. Da Frage ich mich ob es nicht rausgeschmißenes Geld ist.

Syncros hat leider nur 31,8er Klemmungen bei Ihren Lenkern.
Stütze und Vorbau in Blau eloxiert stelle ich mir sehr gut vor. Schwarz ist ja Serie und das gefällt mir nicht so. Ist eben Serie.

Die Reifen werde ich sicherlich erst aufziehen wenn Schnee liegt 

Weiß gar nicht was du hast, Tune Barends sehen doch mega aus. Mir gefallen  sie. Vieleicht aber werde ich Barend sogar ganz weg lassen.

EDIT:


> Lässt du dir die Räder bei dem shop den ich dir gesagt hab bauen?


JA


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch ein paar Detailbilder von deinem Bike!



Warum? Hast doch selber ein Race 
Ich schreib ja, GEPLANTE VERÄNDERUNGEN. Nicht alles auf einmal, aber schön nach und nach. Dann kommen auch Bilder


----------



## lew187 (22. Juni 2008)

warum nur im winter fahren? Find ich etwas schade für das race. Warum hast du es dir gekauft? So ein bike und gerade wenn man es so aufrüsten will kann man doch das ganze jahr über fahren. Und nicht nur eine saison


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Juni 2008)

hört sich bis auf die xt-naben und ice spiker aber nicht grad nach winterausführung an. 
speedneedle??? da denk ich eher an marathon-rennen im sommer.


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juni 2008)

Gekauft habe ich es mir da ich unbedingt ein Bike wollte/brauchte (altes geklaut), mir aber keines sonderlich zusagte (wollte/möchte ein Fully - am besten Cube Sting in Carbon). Also kaufte ich mir für die Saison 08 ein günstiges Hardtail. Da ich eben auch ein bißchen qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten haben wollte, wurde es eben das Race. Dann stand ich vor der Entscheidung weiß/blau oder schwarz. So dachte ich mir, da ich es ja nur eine Saison im Sommer fahren werde, weiß/blau passt super zu Schnee und Eis 
EDIT:
@ aloha,
was hat ein Sattel mit Sommer oder Winter zu tun? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Die Komponenten sind ja klasse, aber machen imho an dem Rahmen nicht viel Sinn.
Leichtbauteile wie Speedneedle, Tune StÃ¼tze, etc. an einen derart schweren Standardrahmen verbauen macht imho recht wenig Sinn.
Da wÃ¤re ein Neuaufbau mit einem anderen Rahmen sinnvoller gewesen.

Der Ltd. Rahmen ist zwar gut und zuverlÃ¤ssig, aber nicht der leichteste. Einen schweren 250-300â¬ Rahmen mit den Teilen zu schmÃ¼cken...naja...


----------



## Aurorix (22. Juni 2008)

Also einen ca einen meter hohen jump hat es eben ohne probleme geschafft  
Hab mich einfach mal getraut ^^ 
Ist ja auch net so das ich mehrere hintereinander mache ^^ bei mir im wald gibt es eine einzige stelle wo man sauber jumpen kann


----------



## lew187 (22. Juni 2008)

so schwer ist der rahmen auch nicht! und es kommt nicht nur drauf an das die teile leicht sind, auch komfortabel sollen sie sein. Leichtigkeit ist eher der schöne nebeneffekt.
Ein speedneedle macht sich an jedem bike gut...


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Juni 2008)

Also mal ehrlich Jungs, ein Speedneedle hat doch andere Qualitäten als komfortabel und für den Wintereinsatz geeignet zu sein...
Das ist Leichtbau und Statussymbol, sonst nix.
Macht mMn keinen Sinn diese Begründung.

Ich glaube auch dass diese Leichtbaugeschichten eher nicht für den harten Wintereinsatz, wo Schmutz und Korrosion eher an den Teilen nagen, geeignet sind.
Da würd ich's doch einfach so lassen wie's ist, dann ist's nicht so schade falls mal was hinüber geht.

Mir kommt's eher so vor, als das auf Biegen und Brechen so viele blaue und weiße Parts wie möglich verbaut sein sollen um das Bike aufzustylen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (22. Juni 2008)

lirum larum, man kauft sich ja nicht alle tage einen neuen sattel. Und auch der speedneedle muss was abkönnen. Ich mache mir da nur bei den knackgeräuschen ab und zu sorgen. manchmal trau ich mich nicht mit vollem gewicht draufzusetzen, aber selbst wenns bricht gibts garantie. Aber bequem ist er auf alle fälle. und style ist nie schlecht


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Juni 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> lirum larum, man kauft sich ja nicht alle tage einen neuen sattel. Und auch der speedneedle muss was abkönnen. Ich mache mir da nur bei den knackgeräuschen ab und zu sorgen. manchmal trau ich mich nicht mit vollem gewicht draufzusetzen, aber selbst wenns bricht gibts garantie. Aber bequem ist er auf alle fälle. und style ist nie schlecht



Garantie bringt nix wenn du dir was brichst.
Das knacken könnte doch auch von der Stütze kommen oder?


----------



## lew187 (22. Juni 2008)

ich brech mir ja nix, sondern dann eher die carbonstreben, und da hab ich schon nachgefragt falls die brechen wird er getauscht. Sattelstütze ist ok. Das knacken kommt halt von beidem.. ist wohl irgendeine spannung. muss öfter die schrauben nachziehen... hab zwar schon so eine paste aber ist auch nicht soooooo gut, aber besser als ohne.


----------



## aloha2002 (22. Juni 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ich brech mir ja nix, sondern dann eher die carbonstreben, und da hab ich schon nachgefragt falls die brechen wird er getauscht. Sattelstütze ist ok. Das knacken kommt halt von beidem.. ist wohl irgendeine spannung. muss öfter die schrauben nachziehen... hab zwar schon so eine paste aber ist auch nicht soooooo gut, aber besser als ohne.



ich meinte auch, wenn während einem manöver die stütze bricht siehst du in der folge wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut aus.
das klingt alles irgendwie nicht wirklich gut und nur des styles wegen irgendwelche risiken eingehen


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juni 2008)

> Mir kommt's eher so vor, als das auf Biegen und Brechen so viele blaue und weiße Parts wie möglich verbaut sein sollen um das Bike aufzustylen.


Jup, so ist es  GESCHMACKSSACHE
Mit Statussymbol oder Prestige hat das nichts zu tun.

Prestige wäre wenn sich jemand ein Merida 96 kauft um nur ab und zu mal zur Eisdiele zu fahren weil er sich eben dieses Bike leisten kann und eben ein ziemlich großes Mitteilungsbedürfnis hat dass er es kann, weil etwas bestimmtes am Körper eher mäßig vorhanden ist UND keine Ahnung hat was Zugstufe ist  
So mein Jung, dat is PRESTIGE


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2008)

..und , kommentar von unserem "imho" .... wegwerf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Komponenten sind ja klasse, aber machen imho an dem Rahmen nicht viel Sinn.
> Leichtbauteile wie Speedneedle, Tune Stütze, etc. an einen derart schweren Standardrahmen verbauen macht imho recht wenig Sinn.
> Da wäre ein Neuaufbau mit einem anderen Rahmen sinnvoller gewesen.
> 
> Der Ltd. Rahmen ist zwar gut und zuverlässig, aber nicht der leichteste. Einen schweren 250-300 Rahmen mit den Teilen zu schmücken...naja...



Ah, fast vergessen zu komentieren 
Zeig mir eine andere Sattelstütze und einen anderen Vorbau in blau eloxiert und ich werde kein Tune verbauen. Zum Sattel ist zu sagen dass es nur ein Tune werden kann, da er absolut erste Sahne ausschaut 
Diese drei Sachen sind ja auch schon die einzigen Leichtbaukomponenten auf meiner Liste.
Das ist ein Snowbike, das Gewicht ist mir doch sowas von furz


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2008)

@ Trek: weniger Bier, versuch es mal mit ganzen Sätzen 

@ wildcamp: Lass dich nicht aufhalten, hat nur meiner Meinung nach nichts an dem Rahmen verloren. Wenn Sattel und Stütze mehr als der Rahmen kosten ist irgendwas nicht ganz im Gleichgewicht. 
Als Snow und Winterbike würde ich da wie von anderen erwähnt auch weniger auf die Optik, sondern auf die Haltbarkeit unter den Bedingungen achten. 
So sieht das für mich statt Winterbike eher nach durchgestyltem Eisdielenrenner aus...


----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2008)

Was gibt es den haltbareres als eloxiertes Alu? Lackierter Stahl wohl kaum  Carbon wäre ja auch nicht im Gleichgewicht!
Naja, das mit der Eisdiele haten wir ja schon. Dafür hab ich übrigens meine Kawa  Außerdem fahr ich zu 95% im Wald und da gibts ja bekanntlich keine Eisdiele. Das mit dem Gleichgewicht bezüglich der Kosten von Rahmen vs. Sattelstütze etc. gebe ich dir recht. 
Weiß ja nicht ob du eine Goldkette o.ä. hast. Aber dazu müßtest du nur Armani, D&G usw tragen, denn eine Jeans von C&A würde auch hier nicht im Gleichgewicht zur Goldkette stehen. Jedoch ist es eben so, was gefällt wird gekauft und PUNKT


----------



## thomasf (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
ab wann sind die Cube Limited Race in schwarz wieder Lieferbar?
Danke


----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2008)

thomasf schrieb:


> Hallo
> ab wann sind die Cube Limited Race in schwarz wieder Lieferbar?
> Danke



In 3 Tagen 
Ne keine Ahnung und von einen Cube Mitarbeiter wirst du hier auch nichts hören!!! Frag lieber deinen Händler


----------



## 900degrees (23. Juni 2008)

Hier haben ja schon einige ein paar Teile ausgetauscht... wär jemand so lieb, die einzelnen Parts mal auf ne Küchenwaage (bevorzugt digital) zu legen?

Also primär mal Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze.

Vielen Dankeschön .


----------



## steve81 (23. Juni 2008)

ja, warte kurz, ich bau schnell mein rad auseinander...


----------



## Aurorix (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub mein ein woche altes Race zickt rum 
Jedes mal wenn ich stärker druck auf die kette gebe also fester trete dann knarrzt da was :/ Ist das normal? Ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen...


----------



## 900degrees (23. Juni 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> ja, warte kurz, ich bau schnell mein rad auseinander...





900degrees schrieb:


> *Hier haben ja schon einige ein paar Teile ausgetauscht... *wär jemand so lieb, die einzelnen Parts mal auf ne Küchenwaage (bevorzugt digital) zu legen?
> 
> Also primär mal Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze.
> 
> Vielen Dankeschön .




-->


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Juni 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Hier haben ja schon einige ein paar Teile ausgetauscht... wär jemand so lieb, die einzelnen Parts mal auf ne Küchenwaage (bevorzugt digital) zu legen?
> 
> Also primär mal Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze.
> 
> Vielen Dankeschön .


Stütze 373g, Sattel ca. 360g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aurorix (23. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein ein woche altes Race zickt rum
> Jedes mal wenn ich stärker druck auf die kette gebe also fester trete dann knarrzt da was :/ Ist das normal? Ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen...




Nicht das der Post ganz unten auf der letzten seite untergeht :/ 
WEiß keiner was dazu?


----------



## 900degrees (23. Juni 2008)

Wo knarzt es? Im Tretlager? Oder eher hinten? Wenns hinten am Antrieb ist, würd ich einfach mal die Kette richtig schmieren und mit nem dünnen Kriechöl die ganzen Schaltwerksröllchen und Gelenke ölen. Für die Kette hab ich das grüne Finish Line, schmiert gut und riecht ähnlich wie Brunox, also ganz angenehm .

Wenns das Tretlager ist, keine Ahnung, meine aber mal gelesen zu haben, dass das was mit einem nicht 100% korrekten Einbau zu tun haben kann.

Ansonsten ab zum Händler, du hast Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung.


----------



## Aurorix (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nicht genau sagen wo es genau ist.
Es ist so wenn ich das Bike auf den Kopf stelle und einfach mit der Hand so kurbel dann ist es leise. Wenn ich es richtig drehe und drauf sitze und fahre (was auch komisch ist das es ab ca 10km/h kommt) hört man es. Vom gehör her, was man halt so raushören kann ^^ würde ich sagen es ist in der Kurbel gegend. Geölt hab ich es heute das Geräusch ist noch da :/ Hab es auch sauber gemacht und so...


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Juni 2008)

..hab ichs doch gewusst .... dazu brauchts keine ganzen sätze ... ich liebe deine kommentare ..   p.s. trink e kein bier .-


----------



## Wildcamp (24. Juni 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hab ichs doch gewusst .... dazu brauchts keine ganzen sätze ... ich liebe deine kommentare ..   p.s. trink e kein bier .-



@ trek 6500,
vieleicht solltest du noch dazu schreiben das du Tyler1977 meinst. Ups, das hab ja ich jetzt schon gemacht


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Juni 2008)

sorry , hatte ich vergessen - aber nu´isses ja klar - imho .....

...mal davon abgseh´n ...ab dem wochenende gehör´ich dann auch der ltd fan gemeide an - hab´heute ´nen milky greenrahmen gekauft , is ´übermorgen bei mir . freude !!!!! wie ist denn so die beschichtungsquali ? leicht kratzer im lack - oder eher unproblematisch ? greez , kati


----------



## aloha2002 (24. Juni 2008)

also auf dem weiß-blauen sieht man die kratzer jedenfalls nicht gut.
ob jetzt leichter kratzer reinkommen als beim elox. rahmen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Headshooter (24. Juni 2008)

@aurorix:
ich hatte das auch mal.
erst dachte ich das es das tretlager sei, weil man da schon viel drüber gehört hatte, dass die mal knacken. aber dann hab ich mich mal bei angezogenen bremsen auf einen der kurbelarme gestellt, also so wie bei schnellem, kräftigem fahren, und dann hatt ein kumpel von mir mal geguckt wo das geräusch her kommt. und seiner meineung nach war es eindeutig vom hinterad. wir also am überlegen was da falsch sein könnte, ob da eine speiche locker ist oder so... dann haben wir das rad einfach mal fester eingespannt und siehe da  es knack nichts mehr. es lag ganz einfach daran, dass das hinterrad nicht richtig fest wahr und sich dadurch die felge leicht verzogen hatte.
vielleicht probierst du das bei dir auchmal aus. denke schon dass es daran liegt


----------



## 900degrees (24. Juni 2008)

Aso, wahrscheinlich die Feder vom Spanner, die sich dann leicht mitdreht. Das gibt ja so ein knarzendes Geräusch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi, 
kennt jemand den genauen Farbton vom Weiß und vom Blau des LTD Race?


----------



## rODAHn (25. Juni 2008)

Na klar!

...das "Cube weiß"  und "supergeiles blau"


----------



## volli40 (25. Juni 2008)

Danke,für die Supergeile Antwort, da wäre ich selber nicht drauf gekommen!
Ich meinte die RAL Nummer, oder die genaue Farbnummer.


----------



## BeginnerX (25. Juni 2008)

Könnte morgen evtl. nen RAL Fächer besorgen, dann kann ich den mal an das blau und weiß halten.


----------



## volli40 (25. Juni 2008)

Danke, das wäre super.
Weiß wäre am wichtigsten.


----------



## Wildcamp (25. Juni 2008)

Hi,
eine RAL-Nr. für ELOXAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeginnerX (25. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine RAL-Nr. für ELOXAL



Kenn mich nicht wirklich aus mit eloxieren aber irgendwelche Farbstoffe werden ja zum färben benutzt.

Hätte jetzt halt mal nen RAL Classic Farbfächer drangehalten und geschaut ob eine Farbe passt...


----------



## volli40 (25. Juni 2008)

Das Rad ist Pulverbeschichtet und nicht eloxiert!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (25. Juni 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist Pulverbeschichtet und nicht eloxiert!



Das blau. Nicht das schwarze.


----------



## Wildcamp (25. Juni 2008)

Von dem weiß/blau ist das blau eloxiert. Das Weiß, keine Ahnung. Aber wahrscheinlich über das blaue Eloxal lackiert.
Das schwarze ist anodisiert und hat nichts mit Pulverbeschichtung zu tun.
Eher mit Eloxieren zu vergleichen.
Bei Eloxieren, sowie auch bei Anodisieren gibt es keine RAL-Farbnummern!!!


----------



## volli40 (25. Juni 2008)

Genau das Weiß ist Pulverlack, und der ist in allen RAL Tönen zu haben.


----------



## Wildcamp (25. Juni 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Genau das Weiß ist Pulverlack, und der ist in allen RAL Tönen zu haben.



Es gibt keinen Pulverlack. Pulver oder Lack für eines musst du dich wohl entscheiden  Pulver und Lack sind zwei paar Schuhe


----------



## darkwolf_001 (25. Juni 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Das schwarze ist anodisiert und hat nichts mit Pulverbeschichtung zu tun.
> Eher mit Eloxieren zu vergleichen.



und anodisieren ist eloxieren - nicht so was ähnliches


----------



## Wildcamp (25. Juni 2008)

darkwolf_001 schrieb:


> und anodisieren ist eloxieren - nicht so was ähnliches



Es ist eine "Art" zu eloxieren 
http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php


----------



## darkwolf_001 (25. Juni 2008)

welche gibts denn noch?


----------



## Wildcamp (25. Juni 2008)

darkwolf_001 schrieb:


> welche gibts denn noch?



Na woher soll ich das wissen  Bin doch kein Chemiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,
klar gibt es kein Pulverlack, so sagt man es aber bei uns in der Firma, wir pulvern auch.


----------



## Wildcamp (26. Juni 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> klar gibt es kein Pulverlack, so sagt man es aber bei uns in der Firma, wir pulvern auch.



Wenn Ihr "pulvert", dann frag ich mich doch wie du Eloxal für Pulver halten kannst. Weiterhin musst du doch dann ganz einfach an einen RAL-Fächer kommen. Aber egal. Es ist eben wie es ist


----------



## Iceman79 (27. Juni 2008)

...das weiße Pulver von Cube sieht so gut aus, da das blaue drunter ist 
Mit weiß allein kriegt man es nicht hin - hab ich auch schon versucht...

Deswegen meld ich mich aber nicht - was ich wiesen wollte ob schon einer 2,35 Reifen auf sein Cube montiert hat?
Ich will mir die MAXXIS Minion DH f 2.35 60a für meins holen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der past
Den Continental Vertical Pro 2.3 hatte ich schon drin, muss aber sagen, dass die ganze Sache da schon zimlich knapp war...

MfG

Iceman


----------



## 900degrees (27. Juni 2008)

Ich überlege, mir den Albert (2.25) draufzuziehen. Jedenfalls der RR hinten muss weg, alles außer trockener, fester Untergrund ist damit ja nicht anständig fahrbar..


----------



## Wildcamp (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,
warum ein Downhillreifen?
Ich fahre vorne und hinten NN. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi.


----------



## 900degrees (27. Juni 2008)

Den Minion halt ich auch für Überzogen. Albert (am besten Alpencross) ist denk ich das Maximum was an nem CC Hardtail noch Sinn macht.. extremer Grip, trotzdem nicht zu schwer, Rollwiderstand könnte natürlich besser sein. Aber fürs Rennen fahren kann man ja immernoch die Race Schlappen aufziehen.


----------



## Iceman79 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich halte nichts von RR und NN - kein Grip und sehr schnell abgenutzt!
Die einzigen Schwalbe die ich noch gut finde sind die BB!
Mit den orginalen RR bin ich auf meiner Standardstrecke so weg geschmiert, das ich die danach sofort entsorgt habe, die NN waren auch nicht viel besser, auf nassen Steinen kamm ich mir vor wie die Kugel im Flipperautomat...
Ich weiß das viel CC Biker die Reifen vorziehen aber für mich kommen die nicht in Frage!
Bin von Conti und Intense Tyre Systems sehr begeister und jetzt wollte ich Maxxis und Michelin ausprubieren, weiß aber nicht ob die Maxxis passen???

MfG

Iceman


----------



## breakdenzer (27. Juni 2008)

Wasn los - keinem aufgefallen? - Wir haben die 2000 geknackt! 
Immer weitermachen Jungs, immer weitermachen!


----------



## Wildcamp (27. Juni 2008)

> Ich halte nichts von RR und NN - kein Grip und sehr schnell abgenutzt!


Wenn du überwiegend mit deinen KTM und Canyon unterwegs bist, kann ich deine Meinung dazu verstehen. Immerhin bist du breite und grobe Reifen gewöhnt mit Grip ohne ende (dafür aber auch mega Rollwiederstand). Wenn man aber überwiegend CC und oder schnelle Touren fährt ist Schwalbe (egal ob FF, RR oder NN, je nach Strecke und Wetter) die erste wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich mach so im schnitt ca. 4000-6000km im Jahr und das maiste davon auf losem Untergrund, da ist mir der Rollwiederstand nicht so wichtig wie Gripp und außerdem fahr ich keine Rennen, ich will nur heile runter kommen 
Mit dem KTM kann man es nicht vergleichen, dass ist mir schon klar aber das KTM ist nicht zu fahren da 
Ich wollte nur wissen ob 2,35 auf dem Cube past oder nicht?


----------



## Headshooter (27. Juni 2008)

so jungs...
jetzt ist es so weit.
die lange tour von aachen bis nach italien steht an und zwar gehts schon morgen los.
geplant sind an die 1200km strecke, mit hoffentlich viel abwechslung und spaß und "unten" werden dann die trails unsicher gemacht 
berichte gibt es dann erst in 5-6 wochen, je nachdem wann wir wieder kommen.
ich wüsche euch noch schöne tage zu hause, wenn ihr nicht selber weg fahrt, und immer schön viel rad fahren


----------



## Aurorix (28. Juni 2008)

viel Spass *voll neidisch*


----------



## Wildcamp (28. Juni 2008)

> 5-6 wochen


Bist du Arbeitslos


----------



## breakdenzer (28. Juni 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> so jungs...
> jetzt ist es so weit.
> die lange tour von aachen bis nach italien steht an und zwar gehts schon morgen los.
> geplant sind an die 1200km strecke, mit hoffentlich viel abwechslung und spaß und "unten" werden dann die trails unsicher gemacht
> ...



Beiss du Sau! 
Aber wie habt ihr ne Radstrecke von NRW bis Italien geplant?


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juni 2008)

in die ltd´s passen nur 2,25er - lt. homepage cube .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (28. Juni 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> in die ltd´s passen nur 2,25er - lt. homepage cube .-



Iceman79 hatte nen Continental Vertical Pro 2.3 drin. Bei Reifen und deren Breite gibt es von Hersteller zu Hersteller immer nen kleinen bis großen Unterschied. Deshalb fragte er ja explizit nach den Maxxis Reifen. Den aber bestimmt noch keiner in einen Hardtail gefahren hat


----------



## steve81 (28. Juni 2008)

habe mittlerweile conti mountain king vorne und hinten montiert!
nach ca. 200km sehr zufrieden!
nobby nic ist ein haufen ********, der racing ralph war am hinterrad ganz nett!


----------



## Fartmaster (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich da mal e paar Fragen.

1. Kennt jemand nen Onlineshop bei dem ich mir nen Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopren) von Cube bestellen kann?

2. Bei dem Race wird ja zur Zeit die Kurbel *Truvativ Firex 3.2 *montiert. Wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? Ist die Kurbel auch so gut wie die Shimano? Ich war ziemlich verwirrt als ich das das eine andere Kurbel dran war.

3. Stimmt es , dass trotz *Truvativ Firex *das *Hollowtech II *Lager eingebaut ist?


----------



## volli40 (29. Juni 2008)

@Fartmaster
Hi, auf Deine Fragen kann ich leider nicht Antworten.
Aber ich hab da noch ein paar Fragen an Dich.
Wie alt ist Dein Rad, hattest Du es bestellt oder aus einem online Shop?
Ich Frage, weil ich auch eins bestellt habe, soll mitte Juli kommen, bin natürlich schon ganz heiß.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (29. Juni 2008)

---


----------



## Fartmaster (29. Juni 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> @Fartmaster
> Hi, auf Deine Fragen kann ich leider nicht Antworten.
> Aber ich hab da noch ein paar Fragen an Dich.
> Wie alt ist Dein Rad, hattest Du es bestellt oder aus einem online Shop?
> Ich Frage, weil ich auch eins bestellt habe, soll mitte Juli kommen, bin natürlich schon ganz heiß.


Ich habs erst gestern bei nem ZEG-Händler bestellt.
Der Verkäufer meinte, dass es eigentlich bis Mittwoch da sein sollte.


----------



## aloha2002 (30. Juni 2008)

@fartmaster
und warum fragst du ihn dann nicht einfach wie's mit der kurbel aussieht und welches lager drin ist? der sollte es am besten wissen. hier haben ja doch die allermeisten eine shimano-kurbel drauf.


----------



## aloha2002 (30. Juni 2008)

Fartmaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich da mal e paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Kennt jemand nen Onlineshop bei dem ich mir nen Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopren) von Cube bestellen kann?



SUFU
Wurde schon zig mal in verschiedenen Threads beantwortet.


----------



## Fartmaster (30. Juni 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> @fartmaster
> und warum fragst du ihn dann nicht einfach wie's mit der kurbel aussieht und welches lager drin ist? der sollte es am besten wissen. hier haben ja doch die allermeisten eine shimano-kurbel drauf.


Weil ich genau das getan hab und es irgendwie mit dem Lager nicht glauben kann?


----------



## BeginnerX (30. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Könnte morgen evtl. nen RAL Fächer besorgen, dann kann ich den mal an das blau und weiß halten.





volli40 schrieb:


> Danke, das wäre super.
> Weiß wäre am wichtigsten.



Sorry, hab das mitm RAL Fächer vergessen und hab jetzt diese Woche Urlaub...
Für was brauchste den Farbton überhaupt?



Fartmaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich da mal e paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Kennt jemand nen Onlineshop bei dem ich mir nen Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopren) von Cube bestellen kann?
> ...



1. http://www.bikepalast.com/ oder SuFu

2. Hab die Truvativ Firex, allerdings fahr ich das Rad erst seit 2 Wochen und habe auch kein Vergleich zu ner Shimano Kurbel.

3. Kann ich irgendwie erkennen welches Lager verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartmaster (30. Juni 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> 1. http://www.bikepalast.com/ oder SuFu
> 
> 2. Hab die Truvativ Firex, allerdings fahr ich das Rad erst seit 2 Wochen und habe auch kein Vergleich zu ner Shimano Kurbel.
> 
> 3. Kann ich irgendwie erkennen welches Lager verbaut ist?



Danke für den Link.

Du ich hab kein Plan ob und wie man das erkennen kann.


----------



## volli40 (30. Juni 2008)

@BeginnerX
macht nichts das Du den vergessen hast.
Ich bekomme mein Bike sowieso erst mitte Juli, möchte einen Flaschenhalter in dem gleichen weiß pulvern.


----------



## volli40 (30. Juni 2008)

Fartmaster schrieb:


> Ich habs erst gestern bei nem ZEG-Händler bestellt.
> Der Verkäufer meinte, dass es eigentlich bis Mittwoch da sein sollte.



Bitte sag uns doch bescheid wenn Du es hast!


----------



## steve81 (30. Juni 2008)

und jetzt mal wieder was wichtiges:
hat mal jemand sein race mit einer hängewaage gewogen?
mich würde mal ein genaues gewicht interessieren.
hab meins mal spasshalber mit einer personenwaage gewogen:
irgendwo zwischen 11,9 u. 12 kg!!!
rahmengrösse ist 18 zoll und ich habe schon einige originalteile durch leichtere ersetzt!


----------



## Aurorix (30. Juni 2008)

Hi

ich hab immer noch das Problem mit dem knarzen 
Mittlerweile weiß ich zwar wo genau das herkommt aber ich krieg es nicht weg...
Also dieses knarzen kommt definitiv dann wenn ich die linke Kurbel trette...
Bei der rechten passiert nix...da ist es wie es sein soll.
Bei der linken kommt aber so ein knarzen wenn diese auf oberster Position ist und nach unten getreten wird. Hab die auch schon mal abgemacht und wieder dran dann ging es 2min gut und dann kam es wieder...Ich hab keine ahnung was ich da machen soll...


----------



## ibinsnur (30. Juni 2008)

wechsle mal das hintere laufrad, bei mir wars auch so ein knarzen, kam aber dan von der nabe.


----------



## Aurorix (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habs!!!! ^^
Es lag an der linken Pedale.
Wieso und weshalb kann ich nicht sagen. ich kann aber sagen was ich getan hab: ich hab diese linke pedale abgemacht und neu drangemacht. bin gefahren und aus dem leichten knacken wurde ein richtig lauten knacken was man auch in der pedale spürte! Ich noch mal abgemacht und auf das gewinde bissel fett getan wieder drauf und weg ist es!  
Nun läuft es wieder ruhig ^^ 
Was aber genau die ursache für das knacken war weiß ich nicht.


----------



## aloha2002 (30. Juni 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hab immer noch das Problem mit dem knarzen
> Mittlerweile weiß ich zwar wo genau das herkommt aber ich krieg es nicht weg...
> ...



Vielleicht wurden die beweglichen Teile nicht richtig gefettet vom Händler.
Schau doch mal die Sufu, es gibt hier nen Typ der hat alle möglichen anfallenden Geräusche aufgelistet und ne Gegenmaßnahme dazugeschrieben.
Sattelstütze kann es nicht sein? -> ich hatte mir auch schon öfter ein Knarzen irgendwo hingedacht und es war nur die Stütze. Dachte immer das Geräusch käme von woanders.

grüße
aloha

EDIT: ah, hat sich wohl erledigt 
Aber die Knack-Teile-Gegenmaßnahme-Liste würd ich trotzdem mal suchen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juli 2008)

Hab seit gestern ein Race. Mich nervt ein häufiges Schleifgeräusch, es liegt imo an der vorderen Scheibenbremse. Der linke Bremshebel geht nachdem ich die Bremse loslasse nicht voll zurück in die Ausgangsposition sondern bleibt ein bisschen angezogen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es (nur) daran liegt. 
Mein größtes Problem ist aber die Rahmengröße, bin 1.80m und hab das 18" genommen. Hab den Sattel auf Höhe 3.
Von den Beinen her passt die Höhe und es ist auch recht angenehm dass wenn ich stehe die Eier nicht gleich am Rahen anschlagen sondern da etwas Luft ist. Nur von Oberkörper hab ich das Gefühl dass ich mich nicht durchstrecken kann, hätte gern dass der Lenker weiter weg ist. Bringts da was wenn ich den Vorbau verlängere ? 
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (5. Juli 2008)

ja, mach nen langen vorbau 120er und nen flatbar drauf!
du kannst zusätzlich den sattel weiter nach hinten stellen!


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juli 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> ja, mach nen langen vorbau 120er und nen flatbar drauf!
> du kannst zusätzlich den sattel weiter nach hinten stellen!




klingt gut danke für die hilfe


----------



## Wildcamp (5. Juli 2008)

@ Zaphod1,
warum hast du ein 18er genommen wenn es dir zu klein ist? Wenn du zwischen Oberrohr und deinen Bällen so ca. 3 cm Luft hast, hätte dir auch prima das 20er gepasst.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> @ Zaphod1,
> warum hast du ein 18er genommen wenn es dir zu klein ist? Wenn du zwischen Oberrohr und deinen Bällen so ca. 3 cm Luft hast, hätte dir auch prima das 20er gepasst.



aha und warum weiß dass keiner im radgeschäft ?


----------



## volli40 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
das 20" ist 5cm höher als das 18",wenn Deine Schrittlänge nicht wesentlich größer ist als 85cm liegst Du richtig.
Ist Deine Schrittlänge größer, ca. 87 dann könntest Du natürlich auch ein 20" fahren, aber genügend Platz zwischen Eiern und Oberrohr sollte vorhanden sein..
Ich bin auch 1,80cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.Hab mir das Race in 18" bestellt, meinte zuerst das das 20er richtig wäre, aber da hat mich mein Händler mal richtig aufgeklärt.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juli 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das 20" ist 5cm höher als das 18",wenn Deine Schrittlänge nicht wesentlich größer ist als 85cm liegst Du richtig.
> Ist Deine Schrittlänge größer, ca. 87 dann könntest Du natürlich auch ein 20" fahren, aber genügend Platz zwischen Eiern und Oberrohr sollte vorhanden sein..
> Ich bin auch 1,80cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.Hab mir das Race in 18" bestellt, meinte zuerst das das 20er richtig wäre, aber da hat mich mein Händler mal richtig aufgeklärt.



Meine Schrittlänge wenn ich wirklich fest gegen den Schritt drück ist durschnittlich 85,4 cm. Ich glaube ich liege zwischen den 2 Größen, für die Beine passt das 18" besser, für den Oberkörper passt das 20" besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (5. Juli 2008)

Hab bei den gleichen Maßen auch das 18". 20" hat sich deutlich zu groß angefühlt.


----------



## lew187 (5. Juli 2008)

bin 1,78 und fahre auch ein 20er und habe die gleiche rahmenform auch in 18". Ich kann beides gut fahren, aber auf dem 20er ist es bequemer. Ausserdem kommt man ohne probesitzen eh nicht herum. Da nützen die ganzen maße auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## volli40 (5. Juli 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> bin 1,78 und fahre auch ein 20er und habe die gleiche rahmenform auch in 18". Ich kann beides gut fahren, aber auf dem 20er ist es bequemer. Ausserdem kommt man ohne probesitzen eh nicht herum. Da nützen die ganzen maße auch nicht wirklich viel.



Aber Deine Eier wirste quetchen, wenn Du nicht gerade ein großes Schrittmaß hast!


----------



## lew187 (5. Juli 2008)

ca. 85cm

passt alles.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juli 2008)

also war gerade in meinem radgeschäft und die müssen sowiese etwas an der bremse von meinem 18" richten. ich kann nächste woche auf ein 20" umsteigen wenn ich will. mir wurde vorgeschlagen ich soll mich vom chef beraten lassen da der sich besonders gut auskennt - großes lob an das radgeschäft, sehr kulant. 
bin dann gleich ein 20" limited probegefahren und es war gleich angenehmer, die körperhaltung war nicht so gekrümmt und ich konnt mich angenehm "durchstrecken". allerdings bin ich nur auf der ebenen straße gefahren und im gelände ist es wahrscheinlich wieder anders. 

auf jeden fall stehe ich beim 20" nicht am rahmen an, es ist so ca. 4 cm Platz vom Schritt zum Rahmen. klar ist das 18" in diesem punkt angenehmer, weil einfach mehr Abstand ist zum Rahmen ist.

Ich hab so das Gefühl: eher Touren 20" besser, eher Gelände 18" besser.

Wird eine schwierige entscheidung, ich hoffe der chef kann sie mir abnehmen 

Noch 2 Fragen an euch:
Beim 18" hatte ich beim "klettern" (relativ starke Steigung bergauf) das Problem dass das Vorderrad aufgehoben hat, musste mich dann weit nach vorne beugen dass es unten bleibt, nur hatte ich dann das Problem dass das Hinterrad wieder zuwenig Druck auf den Boden hatte und es durchgedreht ist. 
Die Frage: Wird das mit dem 20" besser oder schlechter ?

Und die zweite Frage, lt. Verkäufer ist das kleinere v.a. bei downhill besser, kann mir jemand erklären warum ?

also danke im voraus *


----------



## 900degrees (5. Juli 2008)

Naja für meine Begriffe kann man bei nem kleineren Rad doch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen, als bei nem Bike mit längerem Oberrohr, oder täusch ich mich da? Generell solltest du nicht auf nen zu niedrigen Gang schalten, sonst hauts dich hinten runter. Lieber höherer Gang, im Zweifel aufstehen und nicht zu vergessen, auch mal Lockout rein (auch wenns holprig ist), das ist beim Klettern sonst wie auf nem Pogostab. Nur net vergessen den dann wieder raus zu machen .

Beim Downhill ist das kleine Bike besser, weil es besser kontrollierbar bleibt, du kriegst es einfach leichter um die Kurven. Und du hast wie gesagt Sicherheitsabstand, ne Handbreit sollte es schon sein.

Kommt wie gehabt drauf an, was du machen willst... lange Touren auf Wald- und Feldwegen -> 20", wenn du ma n paar härtere Trails runter willst, wirst du dich aber evtl. später ärgern wegen der Gemütlichkeit nicht das 18er genommen zu haben.


----------



## breakdenzer (5. Juli 2008)

So siehts aus - bei Körper 1,78-1,82 und Schrittlängen zwischen 84 und 87:

Tour, lange ausdauernde Touren - 20" mit eventuell kürzerem Vorbau.
Trails, steile Abfahrten - technisch anspruchsvoll (Wendigkeit) - 18"

Bei nem Hardtail allerdings - für mich kein Trailspielzeug sondern ein Tourenbike - würd ich und 75% aller Händler zum größeren Rahmen raten.

Ich bin 1,80 (86iger Schrittläne) - fahre 20" mit 100er Vorbau - perfekt!


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juli 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> So siehts aus - bei Körper 1,78-1,82 und Schrittlängen zwischen 84 und 87:
> 
> Tour, lange ausdauernde Touren - 20" mit eventuell kürzerem Vorbau.
> Trails, steile Abfahrten - technisch anspruchsvoll (Wendigkeit) - 18"
> ...



danke für die Antwort, so denke ich stimmt das. Wieviel kürzer ist der 100er Vorbau als der original verbaute ?


----------



## breakdenzer (5. Juli 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort, so denke ich stimmt das. Wieviel kürzer ist der 100er Vorbau als der original verbaute ?



Der 100er Vorbau ist 2cm kürzer als der original (120), das sind mm Angaben.
Mit nem anderen Vorbau kannst du das Bike auch optisch sehr aufwerten - ist ja quasi die Stirn.
Ritchey, Race Face, FSA ... da gibts ne Menge schöne Teile!


----------



## xerto (6. Juli 2008)

Bin 1.78 m Groß Schritt 84

Fahre das Race als 20" und seit neuesten das AMS als 18" 

Das Race ist damit gestreckter und im Spurt sowie in schellen Passagen, wesentlicher schneller.Beim AMS habe ich ein schwierigen Passagen mehr Gefühl für die (engen) Kurven.

Natürlich kann man bei beiden mit der Vorbaulänge spielen. In meiner Bikegruppe (Radkappen Maintal) spielen immer alle auch bei Rennen mit der Vorbaulänge, um die optimale Position, die auch der Einsatzzweck bestimmt, zu finden.


Also ausprobieren und testen und dabei Spaß haben. (Der Trend geht zum Viertrad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,
wer von euch ist mit seinen Race schon ein Race (XC, Marathon) gefahren 
Ich fahre am 02.08.08 eines 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345591


----------



## steve81 (8. Juli 2008)

schön für dich!


----------



## 900degrees (8. Juli 2008)

Ich noch nicht, hab leider während dem Semester fast keine Zeit gehabt zu fahren und hatte 4 Wochen sowieso Zwangspause wegen nem verstauchten Handgelenk.

Ziel für die Semesterferien sind so 1000km, sollte neben der Arbeit klappen, gegen September will ich mich dann auch für das ein oder andere Race anmelden. Hauptsache ins Ziel kommen . Wünsch dir viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Hauptsache ins Ziel kommen . Wünsch dir viel Spaß und Erfolg



Hauptsache ins Ziel ist auch mein Wunsch. Jedoch nur im Mittelfeld oder besser  Aber Spaß werde ich bestimmt haben, danke dir


----------



## Boris2401 (10. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer von euch ist mit seinen Race schon ein Race (XC, Marathon) gefahren
> Ich fahre am 02.08.08 eines
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345591



Ich!


----------



## Wildcamp (10. Juli 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Ich!


Na dann lass mal bißchen was hören.


----------



## Boris2401 (10. Juli 2008)

Naja... wurde 31. von 47 in meiner Altersklasse und 125. von 207 in der Gesamtwertung. Wär vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn ich kein Krampf und n Sturz gehabt hätte... 

War aber trotzdem damit zufrieden, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt erst 6-8 wochen das Bike hatte und auch nid wirklich fit war. Hab dieses Jahr auch erst mit biken angefangen.
Aber eh hat richtig Spass gemacht und ich werd auf jeden Fall wieder Marathons fahren. Bin auch schon für den nächsten gemeldet. 

Bei dir ist es auch der erste oder?! Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, fahr die Strecke vorher mal ab! Das macht sinn! Also ich war unterwegs immer froh, dass ich wusste wie weits jetzt noch bergauf geht.  Du kannst dir halt die Kraft besser einteilen!
Und fahr dich vorher n bissl warm! Hatte ich nid gemacht. Und dann gleich am Start war so 5 km auf der Ebene bis es ab den ersten Anstieg ging. Da war das Tempo so bei 40. War mit nem 300 Mann Feld kein Problem aber nach n paar km am Berg musst ich kurz absteigen weil ich n Krampf im Waden hatte. Habs halt von Anfang an n bissl übertrieben.  Und wenn am Berg welche schneller sind, lass sie ziehen! Macht kein Sinn sich da auszupauern. 
Ansonsten, viel Spass und schau, dass es dich nid haut. 


Edit: Waren 32km 820Hm in 1h50min. War auch meine Trainingszeit. Wegen Krampf und Sturz nicht besser... Aber wie gesagt, war ok.


----------



## Wildcamp (10. Juli 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Naja... wurde 31. von 47 in meiner Altersklasse und 125. von 207 in der Gesamtwertung. Wär vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn ich kein Krampf und n Sturz gehabt hätte...
> 
> War aber trotzdem damit zufrieden, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt erst 6-8 wochen das Bike hatte und auch nid wirklich fit war. Hab dieses Jahr auch erst mit biken angefangen.
> Aber eh hat richtig Spass gemacht und ich werd auf jeden Fall wieder Marathons fahren. Bin auch schon für den nächsten gemeldet.
> ...



Super danke dir für deinen Bericht 
Jedoch fahre ich Cross Country (Rundkurs) und keinen Marathon. 23km und 490hm wenniger als du  Aber eben von Anfang an an der HFmax


----------



## Muecke2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Da hab ich nun mein schönes Cube LTD Race und es schifft jedes Mal wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme! 

Aber noch was anderes:
Im Offroadbereich (Enduro/MX) ist es üblich die Stauschutzkappen über den Simmeringen zu lösen und darunter den Dreck zu beseitigen.
Jetzt meine Frage, ob das auch bei der REBA SL der Fall ist, sprich ist auch dort eine Staubkappe über den Simmeringen?

Hier mal ein direkt aus dem Motorradbereich, der das Prinzip beschreibt:
http://www.crosseinsteiger.de/03366e99f10d3a94c/03366e99f10db4cae/03366e9a7f1072c01/index.html

Danke im voraus.
Gruss
Muecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

Wenns nach RS geht soll man eh alle 50 Betriebsstunden einen Gabelservice machen, da gehört dann vermutlich auch das dazu. Fraglich ist ob es wirklich jemanden gibt, der in so kurzen Intervallen seine Gabel auseinander nimmt, bzw. nehmen lässt 

Ich sprüh nach jeder Ausfahrt die Standrohre leicht mit Brunox ein und wisch sie ab, dann noch Brunox zwischen Abstreifer und Standrohre, bisschen warten, paar mal einfedern, Dreck abwischen, wieder warten, wieder einfedern und abwischen usw. bis die Standrohre sauber bleiben.


----------



## Fw-Eis (12. Juli 2008)

ES IST DA!!!
Und ich muss sagen es is  einfach geil

hab echt nix zu meckern, spitzengefährt, hier mal ein paar bilderchen



 

 

 

 

Es folgen mehr Infos wenn ichs ausgiebig getestet hab

lg N.

(entschuldigt die unordnung in der Garage, wir räumen die ma nächsten WE mal auf, versprochen


----------



## Wildcamp (12. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Nur wer ne MV Augusta besitzt, sollte eigentlich das Elite HPC fahren


----------



## Fw-Eis (13. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
> Nur wer ne MV Augusta besitzt, sollte eigentlich das Elite HPC fahren



schön wärs

Ps: Gruß an die heimat meiner eltern


----------



## Wildcamp (13. Juli 2008)

Na wen gehörtn die MV auf dem Bild?


----------



## Fw-Eis (13. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Na wen gehörtn die MV auf dem Bild?



Meim dad

edit:

 wo haste die blauen schrauben denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (13. Juli 2008)

Hi, das sind Verkleidungsschrauben (alu) für Motorräder. Habe sie von ebay 
Dann sag deinen Dad einen schönen Gruß von mir, er soll seine F4 verkaufen und von dem Geld zwei Merida 96 Team kaufen und mit seinen Sohnemann auf Touren gehen und später an Rennen starten.
Mit diesem Bike spielt ihr (materialtechnisch) in der obersten Liga. Denn es ist ja bekanntlich das weltbeste Mountain Bike, also quasi das gleiche wie ne F4 mit Einmannkurbelmotor.
Macht mehr spaß als Moppet  fahren, ist zudem noch viel sicherer, man schont das Klima, hält sich fit und bleibt somit besser gesund, es stärkt das Vater-Sohn-Verhältnis (was mega wichtig ist), es schont im vergleich zum Moppet den Geldbeutel (obwohl das für einen MV F4 Besitzer kein Faktor ist), man(n) bleibt sichtlich jünger.
So das sind nun ein paar der Vorteile. Sollten aber reichen deinen Dad zu überzeugen. Sag es auch deiner Mum. Bin mir sicher ihr wäre der Tausch Feuerstuhl gegen Drahtesel auch lieber


----------



## 900degrees (13. Juli 2008)

Mir würden auf Anhieb einige Bikes einfallen, die für mich weltbesterererer wären als das 96, vor allem, wenn man mehr machen will als auf festem Waldboden fahren. Ist zweifellos ein geiles Gerät, aber dieser Plastikkram ist irgendwie nix für mich.


----------



## Fw-Eis (13. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi, das sind Verkleidungsschrauben (alu) für Motorräder. Habe sie von ebay
> Dann sag deinen Dad einen schönen Gruß von mir, er soll seine F4 verkaufen und von dem Geld zwei Merida 96 Team kaufen und mit seinen Sohnemann auf Touren gehen und später an Rennen starten.
> Mit diesem Bike spielt ihr (materialtechnisch) in der obersten Liga. Denn es ist ja bekanntlich das weltbeste Mountain Bike, also quasi das gleiche wie ne F4 mit Einmannkurbelmotor.
> Macht mehr spaß als Moppet  fahren, ist zudem noch viel sicherer, man schont das Klima, hält sich fit und bleibt somit besser gesund, es stärkt das Vater-Sohn-Verhältnis (was mega wichtig ist), es schont im vergleich zum Moppet den Geldbeutel (obwohl das für einen MV F4 Besitzer kein Faktor ist), man(n) bleibt sichtlich jünger.
> So das sind nun ein paar der Vorteile. Sollten aber reichen deinen Dad zu überzeugen. Sag es auch deiner Mum. Bin mir sicher ihr wäre der Tausch Feuerstuhl gegen Drahtesel auch lieber


nur weil du es kaufen willst!

nene ich bleib meinem würflein treu, reicht mir völlig. Und mein dad wird sich auch nicht von seinem 2rädrigen gefährten trennen ..

klar wärs meiner mutter recht aber, kann man net ändern

so nun genug ot


----------



## Angelus (14. Juli 2008)

So jetzt hab ich mich durch den ganzen Thread durchgelesen... war heute beim Cube-Händler vor Ort und bin immer noch unentschlossen.

Komme dort rein, sehe das Race in weiß-blau und auch noch in 20 Zoll... schaue mir das ne Weile an, bis der Verkäufer kommt und wir ein Gespräch anfangen.

Bin 1,90 m, 90 Kg, Schritt 90 cm... und war ja laut Forum auch der Meinung 20 Zoll wäre meine Größe

Jetzt kam er mir mit 22 Zoll wäre das einzige, was mir passen würde :-(

Aber das weiß-blaue ist nur noch in 20 da und bestellen ist auch nicht mehr...

Bin das 20er mal probegefahren und zum Vergleich ein 22er CC in Schwarz, also vom Gefühl her bewegt sich das 20er besser, aber der Verkäufer meinte an 20 habe ich nicht lange Freude, wenn ich halb Straße halb Gelände fahre... mit dem 22 ging das Fahren auch, aber das kommt mir so groß vor :-/

Was habt ihr für Größen bei der ungefähren Körpergröße


----------



## jan84 (14. Juli 2008)

Fahr beide größen wenn es geht einfach länger Probe. Verkäufer wollte mir auch nen 20er verkaufen, bin mit dem 18er total glücklich (zwar Stereo, aber selbe größenproblematik).

grüße
jan


----------



## 900degrees (14. Juli 2008)

Da kannst du dir die bereits zwei Diskussionen zum Thema 18 oder 20" ansehen als Entscheidungshilfe. Lässt sich eigentlich genau auf dein Problem übertragen, deine 5cm mehr Schrittlänge entsprechen ja ziemlich genau den 2".


----------



## Angelus (14. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Da kannst du dir die bereits zwei Diskussionen zum Thema 18 oder 20" ansehen als Entscheidungshilfe. Lässt sich eigentlich genau auf dein Problem übertragen, deine 5cm mehr Schrittlänge entsprechen ja ziemlich genau den 2".


 
hmm wo sind die? habe ich die überlesen...


----------



## Musicman (14. Juli 2008)

Theoretisch müsste ich auch ein 20" fahren bei 1,83m mit einer Schrittlänge von *überleg* ~ 87cm, aber ich habs 18" genommen.

Wenn du dich auf dem 20" wohl fühlst und dir das 22" zu gross erscheint, nach Probefahrt selbstverständlich, dann nimm halt das 20"


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. Juli 2008)

zur 18" oder 20" diskussion - ich hab mich jetzt für das 20" entschieden (180cm körpergröße, 85.5cm schritthöhe). erstens hat mir bis jetzt jeder zum 20" geraten wenn ich hauptsächlich touren und in der stadt fahren will und zweitens war mir das 20" beim probefahren ein bisschen sympathischer. 
muss jetzt leider ca. 3 wochen warten  mein einziger trost: vorfreude ist die schönste freude


----------



## 900degrees (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4830523#post4829435

Mit dem Post gehts los, auf der nächsten Seite Weiter. Obs um 16/18, 18/20 oder 20/22 geht ist ja Worscht .

Ansonsten so vor ein paar Seiten.. weiß nicht genau, blätter mal etwas zurück .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelus (14. Juli 2008)

@zaphod: 
hast du bei 20" dann überhaupt noch platz zwischen schritt und stange...
ich hatte beim 22" nur noch ca 1-2 cm... kommt mir sehr wenig vor

----

ist halt blöd, dass es das blau/weiß nicht mehr in 22er gibt... entweder das in 20 oder cc in 22... schwere entscheidung


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. Juli 2008)

Angelus schrieb:


> @zaphod:
> ist halt blöd, dass es das blau/weiß nicht mehr in 22er gibt...


Wie? Gibt´s nicht mehr? Oder nur zur Zeit nicht lieferbar?


----------



## Angelus (14. Juli 2008)

also beim dem händler war es nicht mehr lieferbar... hab das auch nicht ganz verstanden... der hat mir im rechner einige beispiele gezeigt, die "aus" sind

bin nun doch kurz davor mir das 20er in weiß zu sichern... werde noch paar nächte drüber nachdenken


----------



## Schelle (15. Juli 2008)

Ich vermute, dass keine mehr produziert werden. Immerhin steht der Modellwechsel 2008->2009 an...



> bin nun doch kurz davor mir das 20er in weiß zu sichern... werde noch paar nächte drüber nachdenken


Passt es in 20" oder ist das 22" doch besser? Nur Aufgrund der Farbe würde ich es nicht entscheiden. 
Mein Bulls mit ähnlicher Geo ist 18", für's Gelände top (Handling, Schrittfreiheit) aber auf längeren Touren unbequem. Beim Cube habe ich mich bewusst für das 20" entschieden (längere Touren). Bin übrigens 1,84m und meine Schrittlänge liegt bei 86 cm. 
Wurde hier aber schon oft genug gepostet: bei längeren Touren ist das Größere meist bequemer.


----------



## Zaphod1 (15. Juli 2008)

Angelus schrieb:


> @zaphod:
> hast du bei 20" dann überhaupt noch platz zwischen schritt und stange...
> ich hatte beim 22" nur noch ca 1-2 cm... kommt mir sehr wenig vor
> 
> ...



ich habs nicht gemessen aber mehr als 2 cm platz sinds schon bei mir. geschätzt sind 4-5cm platz. beim 18" war da schon deutlich mehr platz. 
das ist der nachteil wenn man das größere rad nimmt. 

wie gesagt, wenn ich hauptsächlich im gelände (trails,...) fahren würde hätte ich das 18" genommen. 
da ich aber mit dem rad zu ca 70% gerade strecken (touren, stadt,..) fahren werde ist das 20" bequemer da die haltung gestreckter und damit entspannter ist. beim testfahren auf geraden strecken mit dem 18" kam ich mir etwas verkrümmt vor und das rad wirkte einfach klein. 
im endeffekt bleibt dir nicht erstpart mit beiden größen möglichst lange probezufahren.


----------



## Musicman (15. Juli 2008)

Naja, "gestreckt und entspannt" beisst sich irgentwie


----------



## Zaphod1 (15. Juli 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Naja, "gestreckt und entspannt" beisst sich irgentwie



aber nur auf dem papier. in wirklichkeit ist eine gestreckte haltung eine entspannte haltung. vergleichs mit gehen: jemand der zB einen "buckel" macht bekommt nacken- und rückenverspannungen, jemand der gestreckt (aufrecht) geht entlastet die muskulatur.


----------



## Schelle (15. Juli 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Naja, "gestreckt und entspannt" beisst sich irgentwie



Wir reden hier aber von Bikes und nicht von Folter- (Steck-) bänken, oder?


----------



## Zaphod1 (15. Juli 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber von Bikes und nicht von Folter- (Steck-) bänken, oder?



synonym für gestreckt ist lt. wörterbuch "nicht krumm". das und nichts anderers meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (15. Juli 2008)

In dem Falle bedeutet gestreckt aber eher in Richtung liegend und das kann nicht bequem sein


----------



## Zaphod1 (15. Juli 2008)

oh mein gott, ich gebs auf...  auf korinthenkacken hab ich keine lust


----------



## Schelle (15. Juli 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> synonym für gestreckt ist lt. wörterbuch "nicht krumm". das und nichts anderers meine ich



He, ich steh auf deiner Seite...

und "Musicman" nimmt uns auf die Schippe...


----------



## Musicman (15. Juli 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> oh mein gott, ich gebs auf...  auf korinthenkacken hab ich keine lust


Wo liegt dein Problem? 


Schelle schrieb:


> He, ich steh auf deiner Seite...
> 
> und "Musicman" nimmt uns auf die Schippe...



Nö, tu ich nicht.

Ich kann das nunmal sehr gut vergleichen da ich beide "Systeme" fahre.

Aber im Endeffekt zählt nur eins: Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Schelle (15. Juli 2008)

Ich zitiere mich jetzt mal selber.


Schelle schrieb:


> Mein Bulls mit ähnlicher Geo ist 18", für's Gelände top (Handling, Schrittfreiheit) aber auf längeren Touren unbequem. Beim Cube habe ich mich bewusst für das 20" entschieden (längere Touren).



Aber im Endeffekt ist es wirklich so: jeder muss das passende Bike für sich selber finden, andere können nur Anregungen geben.



> > und "Musicman" nimmt uns auf die Schippe...
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, tu ich nicht.



Mist...


----------



## Musicman (15. Juli 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelus (15. Juli 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Passt es in 20" oder ist das 22" doch besser? Nur Aufgrund der Farbe würde ich es nicht entscheiden.


 
Hmm na meinem ersten Eindruck nach war das 20er leichter zu händeln... aber Verkäufer meinte es ist optisch zu klein... mit dem 22er bin ich dann auch zurecht gekommen, aber war halt ungewohnt so gestreckt zu sein

ach man kann mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Angelus (15. Juli 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass keine mehr produziert werden. Immerhin steht der Modellwechsel 2008->2009 an...


 
Ja ich denke das auch mal... da der Händler ja direkt vom Hersteller kauft... z.B. war auch das Reaction XT vom Hersteller nicht mehr zu liefern


----------



## Zaphod1 (15. Juli 2008)

also ein händler bei dem ich vor einem monat gefragt habe meinte er kann kein race mehr bestellen. der händler wo ich das rad jetzt gekauft habe kann aber serwohl noch eines bestellen. es scheint also auch vom händler abzuhängen.


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Juli 2008)

Nur so zur Info:
Das ist das Maximum was man auf dem CUBE fahren kann!
Vorne den Michelin All Mountain AT (2.20)



Hinten den Michelin X´trem (2.20)



Da ist nicht mal Millimeter platz aber dafür super Gripp!!! 
Hab lange gebraucht um mein Cube auf meine Anforderungen zu optimieren aber jetzt ist es soweit!!!
Hier ist es!!!





MfG

Iceman


----------



## Muecke2000 (15. Juli 2008)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info:
> Hier ist es!!!
> 
> 
> ...




hast du deine Gabel auf 100mm umgebaut??


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Juli 2008)

Ja - richtig  und wie man sieht sind die 100mm sauber 
Mit 80mm ist die mir öffters durchgeschlagen, da hab ich die verlägert und ne härtere Feder einbauen lassen und seid dem 
Und nur so nebenbei - das Bike wird nicht auf dem Geheweg gefahren 
Auf der Straße zu fahren ist reine Reifen verschwendung... 

MfG

Iceman


----------



## powerbar__ (18. Juli 2008)

So mal 2 Bildchen (sorry für die miese Qualität vom Handy, aber die gute Digicam vom Bruder ist mit ihm im Urlaub).

Neue Griffe 
War mir ja nicht sicher ob blaue oder rote Klemmringe, die roten passen aber prima! Sind Propalm 666ep


----------



## Wildcamp (18. Juli 2008)

@ powerbar,
wo hast du die Griffe her? Mit blauen Klemmringen würde sie mich interesieren.


----------



## powerbar__ (18. Juli 2008)

Auf eBay nach propalm suchen, bzw in diesem Laden gugn:
http://stores.ebay.de/mega-bikes-worldwide

Sind prima


----------



## Wildcamp (18. Juli 2008)

Cool Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (19. Juli 2008)

Heute bitte ich Euch mal um Euren Rat:

Folgendes Problem:

An meinem Race ist eine Rock Shox Reba SL, 85mm, Motion Control, PopLoc Gabel also Serie. Ich wiege 95 KG und bringe die Gabel, selbst bei fast 10 bar Druck in beiden Kammern, schnell zum durchschlagen bzw. schwimmen.(Feldwege kleine Berge, Waldwege)

Ich fahre damit meistens blockiert, dann ist es ok. Damit kann ich gut leben.

Jetzt habe ich mir einen CUBE AMS Rahmen CC gekauft und stehe vor der Entscheidung welche Gabel ich einbauen möchte. 

Ich würde mit dem Fully auch mal gerne eher etwas heftigere Wege fahren wollen. Also stabiler.

Ich habe überlegt die Rock Shox Recon 351 oder 335 mit U-Turn und 130mm Federweg, zu nehmen. Mein Händler hat mir ein super Angebot gemacht

Diese Gabel plus XT Nabe mit XT Scheibenbremse 180mm + Mavic Felgen inklusive Einbau für 500 Euro.

Die Frage wäre: kann ich mit dieser Gabel meine Fahrwünsche befriedigen?

Hält die mich vernünftig aus? Ich bin kein Gewichtsfanatiker was das Bike betrifft lieber ein bisschen langsamer aber stabiler.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Meinung. Danke.


----------



## powerbar__ (19. Juli 2008)

Öhm, ich wieg 90kg und habe mein Race bissl rupiger drangenommen (paar Downhills, öfters mal nen Stein, bissl hüpfen, ...) und meine Reba ist nie durchgeschlagen? (Circa 120-130Psi = 8-9 Bar)

Ist deine evtl kaputt, kann man die grade nicht so vorstellen? Also bei deinem Gewicht sollte sie auf jeden Fall so einstellbar sein, dass sie nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## xerto (19. Juli 2008)

Gabel verwindet sich schnell.

Klirren der Bremsscheibe nimmt zu.

Durchschlagen ist ein bisschen übertrieben aber tiefes einfedern.

Händler hat sie überprüft (2 unabhängig voneinander) also nicht defekt, ergo- ich zu schwer!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Juli 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Durchschlagen ist ein bisschen übertrieben aber tiefes einfedern.


Das ist dann doch vollkommen okay. Was willst Du mit Federweg den Du nicht nutzt?? Wenn sie Dir noch zu weich ist, kannst Du den Druck ja noch etwas erhöhen.
Ich liege auch in etwa in Deiner Gewichtsklasse (+2/3 kg) und komme mit der Reba super zurecht.


----------



## 900degrees (19. Juli 2008)

Bin grad wieder mit 90 Kilo Kampfgewicht den Melibokus runter... absolut top, sowohl Bike, als auch Gabel . Find die Reba super. Und ich finds auch gut, dass sie tief einfedert. 85mm sind eh nicht viel, warum sollte sie dann nur bis 4 oder 5cm rein gehen? Ziemlich schwachsinnig, wenn ja grad das ihre Aufgabe ist, oder? 

Wenn sie dir blockiert besser gefällt, empfehle ich dir eine Starrgabel .


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Mein LTD Race:

















VG,
Andi


----------



## steve81 (19. Juli 2008)

was soll daran so besonders sein???


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Nix!

Aber ich hätte eine frage wo bekommt man einen Cube Sterbenschutz?

VG,
Andi


----------



## Angelus (19. Juli 2008)

hmm die farbe reizt immer noch... aber ich habe mich jetzt doch für ein reaction k18 mit komplett xt entschieden... war aber nicht einfach vom weiß/blau wegzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (19. Juli 2008)

-CuBe- schrieb:


> Nix!
> 
> Aber ich hätte eine frage wo bekommt man einen Cube Sterbenschutz?
> 
> ...



Von deinen Cube Händler. Wurde hier schon 1000mal gefragt  Preis 10 EUS
Was denn das fürn doofer Sattel?
Händleraufkleber muss wech!
Geile Flaschenhalter. Sind echt top  Was sind das für welche???


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Ok gut danke!

Ja das ist genau der gleiche wie der schwarz weiße blos meiner ist in ganz schwarz! Habe mein Bike so bekommen!

Das ist der Flaschenhalter von Elite
http://www.bicycle-parts.de/fahrrad...r/halter/elite-flaschenhalter-pase-mtb-2.html


----------



## Wildcamp (19. Juli 2008)

-CuBe- schrieb:


> Ja das ist genau der gleiche wie der schwarz weiße blos meiner ist in ganz schwarz! Habe mein Bike so bekommen!


Komisch was so ein bißchen weiß ausmacht


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Ja ich hätte auch lieber den Sattel mit dem weiß aber wenn man draufsitzt sieht es eh keiner mehr!!!;-)


----------



## steve81 (20. Juli 2008)

Servus, 
hätte hier jemand interesse an blauen Hope Schnellspannern in gut-gebrauchtem Zustand?
Werde mich von meinen trennen.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## xerto (21. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Bin grad wieder mit 90 Kilo Kampfgewicht den Melibokus runter... absolut top, sowohl Bike, als auch Gabel . Find die Reba super. Und ich finds auch gut, dass sie tief einfedert. 85mm sind eh nicht viel, warum sollte sie dann nur bis 4 oder 5cm rein gehen? Ziemlich schwachsinnig, wenn ja grad das ihre Aufgabe ist, oder?
> 
> Wenn sie dir blockiert besser gefällt, empfehle ich dir eine Starrgabel .



Danke für Eure Tipps mit der REBA Gabel!  

Aber ich hatte nach der Recon gefragt!

Hat den jemand Erfahrung mit einer Recon U-Turn Federgabel mit einer Luftkammer? Ist die Empfehlenswert? Oder besser ne andere?

Danke für Eure Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Wenn das alles so stimmt mit deinem Gewicht und der Fahrweise, dann würd ich dir zu einer Gabel mit Stahlfeder ratten - ist zwar etwas schwerer aber Fahrtechnisch immer noch 100 mal besser als ne Luftkammer Gabel!!! Ich hab auch etwas über 90kg und hab meine alte Tora auf 100mm verländert und seit dem nie wieder Probleme gehabt  ich kann dass Problem beim Kollegen ständig beobachten, der ne 80mm Luftkammer Gabel fährt und auch mit dem Problemen am kämpfen ist...
Ich hab beim meinem CUBE auch nicht auf das Gewicht geachtet aber dafür das es hält 

MfG

Iceman


----------



## xerto (21. Juli 2008)

Danke, damit kann ich was anfangen!  

Klingt ja irgendwie auch logisch, dass die Gabel stabiler sein muss!

nee Diät könnte natürlich auch helfen!


----------



## Iceman79 (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,

...nee Diät wäre zwar auch nicht schlecht aber das verhindert auch nciht das du dei Luftkammer Gabel rägelmäßig warten muss... und außerdem lässt das Ansprechen auch zu wünschen übrig!!!
Wenn du wirklich nicht wert aufs Gewicht legst... (so wie ich) dann hollst dir lieber eine mir einer Stahlfeder.
Wie du an meinem letzen Bild sehen kannst werden meine 100mm immer ausgenutzt und das beim jedem Wetter 



Das ist meine Mainung, dazu steh ich auch und ich kann dir sagen, das ich es persönlich geprüft hab!!!
Ich weiß, dass hier die Mainungen auseinander gehen aber ich hab es vorher schon gesagt, wenn man am gewicht von Bikes sparen will, dann sollte man sich auch über die Folgen klar sein.
Ich hab nicht um sonst die alten Komponenten wieder verbaut!!!

MfG

Iceman


----------



## flyingstereo (21. Juli 2008)

Eine Stahlfeder hat mal rein gar nichts mit der Steifigkeit zu tun!
Wenn du was wirklich steifes suchst musst du eine Steckachse nehmen. Wobei die Frage ist ob das in dem Rahmen Sinn macht. 

greetz


----------



## Iceman79 (21. Juli 2008)

...was glaubst du was ich drin hab  lass dich von den Schnellspannern nicht teuschen...


----------



## flyingstereo (21. Juli 2008)

Ich meine ne richtige Steckachse (20mm) und keinen schraubbaren Schnellspanner...


----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu dem Fahrrad. Ich möchte nächstes Jahr von Deutschland aus über den Jakobsweg fahren. Ein neues Fahrrad muss ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen und im Moment ist das Race mein Favorit, aber ein paar Probleme sind bisher noch ungeklärt. Ich hoffe, dass man bei meiner Frage, die ich gleich stelle, nicht gleich sagen oder denken wird "Wie kann man nur?", "OMG!", sondern sie ernsthaft beantwortet. 
Bei so einer langen Tour, wie bereits oben angesprochen, nämlich 2.400km etwa, hat man natürlich auch einiges an Gepäck dabei. Ein kleines 1-Mann-Zelt wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein. *Kann man an das Race einen stabilen Gepäckträger, einen Dynamo und Schutzbleche anbauen?* Ich hoffe, dass man das kann, ansonsten habe ich ein Problem, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Probleme geregelt kriege, weil ich kein Trekkingrad haben möchte, sondern so ein cooles Fahrrad wie das Race haben möchte!


----------



## powerbar__ (21. Juli 2008)

Gepäckträger: Ja, alle nötigen Löcher/Schrauben (interessanterweise) vorhanden
Schutzblech: Eher schwer, an der Gabel fehlen zB die Schrauben unten/Bremse im Weg. Evtl mit Schellen oder so, keine Ahnung
Dynamo: Nabendynamo wäre wohl eh die bessere Wahl, aber die sind wohl nicht so stabil. Reifendynamo wüsste ich auch nicht wo man den am besten anbringt.

Allgemein: Macht das Race als Trekingrad wirklich für die Sinn? Also fährst du es vorher & nachher als MTB? Sonst kauf dir für weniger Geld nen passenderes Rad und investiert den Rest in nen guten Daunenschlafsack usw.
Ich mein Reifen müssten andre drauf, Sattel wahrscheinlich auch, Vorbau & Lenker evtl (-> gemütlichere Geometrie).


----------



## xerto (21. Juli 2008)

MaxBee schrieb:


> I
> Bei so einer langen Tour, wie bereits oben angesprochen, nämlich 2.400km etwa, hat man natürlich auch einiges an Gepäck dabei. Ein kleines 1-Mann-Zelt wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein. *Kann man an das Race einen stabilen Gepäckträger, einen Dynamo und Schutzbleche anbauen?* Ich hoffe, dass man das kann, ansonsten habe ich ein Problem, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Probleme geregelt kriege, weil ich kein Trekkingrad haben möchte, sondern so ein cooles Fahrrad wie das Race haben möchte!




Das mit Gepäckträger geht sehr gut (Alle Bohrungen vorhanden). Bei Schutzblechen ist zu empfehlen, steckbare zu nehmen. 
Einen Dynamo hatte ich mal am Hinterrad. Geht auch.  

Ich habe sehr viel gute Erfahrungen au der Radreise damit gemacht ein Cube Bike zum "Reiserad" um zu bauen. Wenn man die Sitzposition eines Mountainbikes mag, sich nicht scheut dicke Reifen von Schwalbe  ohne Stollen aufzuziehen, dann macht das Reisen viel Spaß mit dem Cube. 

Stell mal einen Reisebericht rein.

Reisen auf dem Jacobsweg mit dem Cube Race, das wäre schön! Da bin ich neidisch!


----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

> Stell mal einen Reisebericht rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das werde ich dann auf jeden Fall machen und extra ein Tagebuch führen und Fotos schießen. Aber bis das hier erscheint, fließt dem Rhein noch viel Wasser runter!  
Ich hoffe, dass meine ganzen Planungen klappen, weil die Tour mit dem Cube wäre echt hammer!

Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, warum ich die Reifen dann wechseln soll!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (21. Juli 2008)

Einfach weil du zu 90% (oder mehr?) auf Asphalt und Schotter unterwegs sein wirst. Und es dafür deutlich leichtlaufendere Reifen als die NN/RR Kombination gibt. Oder willst du jeden Tag abseits Mountainbiken gehn (Was mit Packtaschen nicht klappen wird?)


----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

Aso, ok! Das klingt logisch und einleuchtend. Was bedeutet denn "NN/RR" (sorry für die wahrscheinlich für euch dummen Fragen)? Gibt es denn so einen "Mittelreifen" zwischen Straßenreifen und Geländereifen und wie heißt der, weil nach dem müsste ich dann ja suchen.


----------



## Wildcamp (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,
NN = Schwalbe (Hersteller) Nobby Nic (Reifen Typ)
RR = Schwalbe (Hersteller) Racing  Ralf (Reifen Typ)
Beides sind Sportreifen für Cross Country und Marathon Rennen und bereits auf dem Cube Race verbaut.

Für dich und deine Zwecke ist der Schwalbe Hurricane am besten geeignet.
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...ereich=5&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=MTB
Warum Schwalbe??? Weil sie die besten Reifen haben 
Wer das sagt??? Ich sowie viele andere Biker und natürlich die Fachpresse.

Zu deinen Fragen bezüglich Gepäck, Dynamo und Schuzbleche.
Gepäckträger funktioniert (wurde ja schon gesagt) würde hier einen von Topeak nehmen. Dynamo funktioniert auch (wurde auch schon gesagt) würde hier zu einen Nabendynamo von Shimano greifen (kostet nicht die Welt und hält). Schutzbleche funktioniert auch (Steckschutzbleche) würde hier zum Hersteller SKS greifen.


----------



## MaxBee (21. Juli 2008)

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten schonmal!


----------



## xerto (22. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> NN = Schwalbe (Hersteller) Nobby Nic (Reifen Typ)
> RR = Schwalbe (Hersteller) Racing  Ralf (Reifen Typ)
> Beides sind Sportreifen für Cross Country und Marathon Rennen und bereits auf dem Cube Race verbaut.



Ich habe auf mein Reise Cube die Big Apple von Schwalbe (die dicksten) aufgezogen. So konnte ich mit meinem Gewicht und dem Gepäck eine komfortable Reise vornehmen.

Das Cube war ein Attention und hatte Felgenbremsen. Die dicken Reifen haben gerade so gepasst. Sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## kal-el (22. Juli 2008)

@chris......

darf ich Dich wegen der Reifen noch mal was fragen?
Mein Cube wird in der KW 32 ausgeliefert;
sein Einsatzgebiet wird auch meist Asphalt bzw. Waldautobahnen bzw. Feldwege  sein (zumindest auf absehbare Zeit)...
ich wollte nun den NN gegen einen zweiten RR austauschen lassen....
ist diese Kombination dann überhaupt sinnvoll oder ist der von Dir genannte vor zu ziehen?
danke!!!


----------



## Wildcamp (22. Juli 2008)

kal-el schrieb:


> @chris......
> 
> darf ich Dich wegen der Reifen noch mal was fragen?
> Mein Cube wird in der KW 32 ausgeliefert;
> ...



Hi,
bei 80% Asphalt und 20% Waldautobahn würde ich nen Hurricane bevorzugen.
Wenn du doch etwas schneller auf losen Untergrund unterwegs bist würde ich dir den Furious Fred (vorsicht bei Nässe) empfehlen. Racing Ralfs sind für Tourenfahrer einfach viel zu teuer (da auf Asphalt extremer Verschleis).



> Ich habe auf mein Reise Cube die Big Apple von Schwalbe (die dicksten) aufgezogen. So konnte ich mit meinem Gewicht und dem Gepäck eine komfortable Reise vornehmen.


Big Apple ist ja schön und gut (wirklich ein guter Reifen, wie ja bei Schwalbe Standard), aber man kommt damit nicht mal einen Schotterweg vernünftig durch. Das ist eben ein reiner Straßenreifen.


----------



## lew187 (22. Juli 2008)

Jemand hier mit interesse an einem tune speedneedle von 2008?


----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juli 2008)

KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirotake (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Kauf eines neuen MTBs. 

Nachdem ich gestern hier einen link zu dem Radon ZR Team Only 7.0 gefunden habe, war es um mich geschehen. Das Rad wollte ich haben.

Nun hatte ich aber sehr viel Gutes über cube gelesen und wie der Zufall es will, hat mein Händler um die Ecke cube.

Da bin ich heute ein LTD Team gefahren und es war echt top. Allerdings wollte ich eine luftgefederte Gabel und so kamen wir auf das LTD Race. 

Das Rad hat er nicht im Laden und muss es bestellen, mir schwante Böses. Aber im Gegenteil, das Rad kann bestellt werden und (achtung) es bekommt einen *Reaction* Rahmen!!!  Die anderen scheinen nicht wirklich verfügbar zu sein.

Nun bekomme ich für knapp über 1.000 ein cube LTD Race mit dem Rahmen eines Reaction, da kann ich sehr gut mit leben...

Wenn alles gut geht bekomme ich es noch am Samstag. *freu*

Werde berichten und Bilder einstellen!

Besten Gruß
hirotake


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Juli 2008)

Das klingt wirklich äußert interessant. Bin echt gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Aber der Preis ist dann natürlich sehr gut! 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen für Samstag!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute bei schönen Wetter gleich mal einen kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht. Komme in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig zum Biken. Erst zweimal in Juli.
Da ich meine Kamera dabei hatte, gab es auch gleich ein paar Bilder.



Das schön an meinem (für mich immer noch recht neuen) Revier (den Harburger bzw. Schwarze Berge und der Fischbeker Heide) ist die Abwechslung.
Zwischen dichten Wald, etwas lichterem Wald und natürlich der Heidelandschaft.
Es gibt nichts schöneres als diese schmalen Trails runter zu sausen .







Und die Weite der Heide hat auch ihren Reiz.



Nur der viele Sand, der teilweise recht weich ist, verlangt viel Aufmerksamkeit. Hier war es etwas wenig, hab mich fast gelegt.



Neben Reitern, Joggern, Wanderern und diesen komischen Stockleuten gibt hier noch eine anderen Mitbewerber, Segelflieger.




Und zum Schluß noch ein kleiner Aufreger:
Da soll noch einer behaupten Biker würden den Wald kaputt fahren. Das sieht seit dem Herbst hier an einigen Stellen so aus.


----------



## hirotake (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Stoppelhüpfer,

tolle Bilder, da reizt es, sofort loszufahren!

Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du denn bei welcher Körpergröße? Deine Sattelstütze steht ja unheimlich weit raus. Ich bekomme Bedenken, ob 20" bei 1,78m evtl. etwas zu groß ist. Bei der Probefahrt hat es sich recht gut angefühlt, allerdings bin ich kein 18" gefahren.

Kann jemand helfen? Sonst muss ich noch schnell umbestellen...

Besten Gruß
hirotake


----------



## 900degrees (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meine Stütze auch bis zur 2,5 rausgezogen. Fährt sich gut .

Zur Rahmenhöhe musst du mal ein wenig vorblättern, ging die Tage wieder darum.


----------



## xerto (24. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du denn bei welcher Körpergröße? Deine Sattelstütze steht ja unheimlich weit raus. Ich bekomme Bedenken, ob 20" bei 1,78m evtl. etwas zu groß ist. Bei der Probefahrt hat es sich recht gut angefühlt, allerdings bin ich kein 18" gefahren.
> 
> hirotake



Ich bin auch 1.78 m und fahre 20". Wenn man es ein bischen gestreckter mag, ist es klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirotake (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

und danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich habe zwar etwas in dem Thread gelesen, aber die Rahmenhöhendiskussion wohl verpasst - sorry!

Ich mag es gestreckter, obwohl das 20" nicht wirklich gestreckt war. Ich habe es sehr angenehm empfunden, so dass ich auch die Entscheidung für 20" getroffen habe. Ihr kennt das wahrscheinlich, nach einer Bestellung wird man schonmal unsicher, ob alles 100%ig passt.

Aber ich freue mich tierisch drauf und konnte heute Nacht schon kaum schlafen. In Gedanken immer auf der Suche nach dem passenden Weg für die ersten Kilometer. 

Besten gruß,
hirotake


----------



## volli40 (24. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Da bin ich heute ein LTD Team gefahren und es war echt top. Allerdings wollte ich eine luftgefederte Gabel und so kamen wir auf das LTD Race.



Hi,
das Team ist auch Luftgefedert, mit der Rock Shox Recon!


----------



## Wildcamp (24. Juli 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Team ist auch Luftgefedert, mit der Rock Shox Recon!



Ja aber die Recon ist eine Solo Air und die Reba eine Dual Air.


----------



## hirotake (24. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ja aber die Recon ist eine Solo Air und die Reba eine Dual Air.


 
Hmm, evtl. war es kein Team. Denn ziemlich sicher war eine Tora verbaut...

Zumindest hat mir das Ansprechverhalten bei der Stahlfedergabel deutlich schlechter gefallen. Die Reba an einem anderen Bike war IMHO deutlich besser.

Gruß,
hirotake


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Hi Stoppelhüpfer,
> 
> tolle Bilder, da reizt es, sofort loszufahren!
> 
> Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du denn bei welcher Körpergröße? Deine Sattelstütze steht ja unheimlich weit raus.


 Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Ich hab nen 22er Rahmen, mehr ging nicht. Bin allerdings auch um die 2,03 m groß. Die Originalstütze war mir etwas kurz. War schon bis zum Anschlag raus, aber das war noch nicht ganz optimal. Die Ritchy ist jetzt eine 410er und auch noch ein paar Gramm leichter als der Easton. Fühl mich da wesentlich sicherer drauf.



> Ich bekomme Bedenken, ob 20" bei 1,78m evtl. etwas zu groß ist. Bei der Probefahrt hat es sich recht gut angefühlt, allerdings bin ich kein 18" gefahren.
> 
> Kann jemand helfen? Sonst muss ich noch schnell umbestellen...
> 
> ...



Die Frage ob 20er oder 18er bei Leuten um die 1,80m kam schon des öfteren hier auf. Mir erscheint ein 20er Rahmen bei 1,78 m etwas groß. Kann ich aber nicht gut beurteilen. Aber wird schon gut sein.


----------



## hirotake (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

bin heute nochmal beim Händler gewesen. Das 20" passt, dann bin ich ein Cube mit 18" gefahren. Ging auch, war sehr agil, aber passte. Dann habe ich mich für das 20" entschieden.

Danach habe ich gesehen, dass auf dem 18" Rad ein 100er Vorbau dran war und an dem 20" ein 120er. Somit sollte es passen und ich kann evtl. den Vorbau am 20" auf 100mm umbauen.

Ich habe auch nochmal gemessen. Schrittlänge 85cm x 0,226 = 19,21 Ergo dichter am 20" als am 18".

Wenn es denn nun endlich kommt! Das Wetter ist ja ein Traum und bei meinem Glück, dauert es noch bis nächste Woche.

Gruß
hirotake


----------



## xerto (25. Juli 2008)

Der Unterschied zwischen 18 und 20 ist, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gering.

Kann man entweder mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen oder der Sattelverschiebung.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es sinnvoller wenn man rechnerisch in der Mitte liegt, das Größere zu nehmen. 

Kürzer kann man die Sitzposition technisch (s. o.) machen, länger funktioniert es so leider nicht. Und das (Mehr)Gewicht, denk ich, kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## powerbar__ (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm, mein Race knackt/knarzt vorne am Lenker irgendwo. Ob rechts/links kann ich nicht sagen, irgendwie beides.
Tips?


----------



## Wildcamp (25. Juli 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Race knackt/knarzt vorne am Lenker irgendwo. Ob rechts/links kann ich nicht sagen, irgendwie beides.
> Tips?



Kupferpaste zwischen Lenker und Vorbau.
Kupferpaste hilft übrigens überall wo es knackt und knarzt


----------



## Headshooter (26. Juli 2008)

so...
ich bin jetzt wieder von meiner 4 wöchigen tour durch deutschland, österreich, italien und schweiz zurück und ich kann euch sagen:
ES WAR HAMMER GEIL !!! 
sind jetzt doch nur 4 wochen geworden, da einer von uns (wir waren zu dritt) dummer weise in ein auto gefahren ist und sich verletzt hatte. mussten also früher heim. das fahrrad war danach ein einziger schrott haufen. bilder kann ich euch zeigen 
naja... ist jetzt schon was spät (1 uhr). die fotos und einen längeren bericht poste ich noch.

@MaxBee:
ich hab die tour logischerweise mit dem race gemacht und kann nur sagen:
das geht super gut.
hatte gepäckträger dran mit einer nutzlast von 25kg und war mit ca. 18kg gepäck unterwegs.
schutzbleche waren von SKS und die reifen waren die racing ralph von schwalbe. die übrigens super liefen. und das mit der schnellen abnutzung auf asphalt kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, da sie eigentlich noch genau das gleiche profil wie vorher drauf hatten.
ein dynamo hatte ich jetzt nicht dran, aber von dem was hier schon geschrieben wurde müsste das eingetlich gehen, wobei ich nicht wirklich der fan von dynamos bin. würde eher eine batterie betriebene lampe nehmen. veringert zudem den rollwiderstand.


p.s.:
wir haben eine woche lang in den alpen moutainbike touren gemacht.
bilder kommen auch noch. sind echt gut geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo, willkommen zurück. Das klingt alles sehr interessant. Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht und die Bilder.


----------



## Headshooter (27. Juli 2008)

bilder kommen...


----------



## Headshooter (27. Juli 2008)

So... hir sind dann mal ein paar bilder von der tour:


diese bilder zeigen ein paar ausschnitte von den pässen und u.a. wie ich mein rad bepackt habe:
























und das sind bilder von unserer besten mtb tour:































das ist zum schluss noch das unfall rad von einem kumpel, was er sich nur ausgeliehen hatte:


----------



## breakdenzer (28. Juli 2008)

Das waren ja Hammer Aussichten! Ich hab auch die letzten Wochen einige Kilometer gerissen, aber du hast wahrscheinlich das Laufen verlernt! 
Vorallem die Bilder in der "Wand" sind der Hammer!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Juli 2008)

Wow! Das sieht ja mal richtig beeindruckend aus. 
Was hat denn Dein Kollege mit dem Trek für nen fiesen Sturz gebaut?


----------



## BeginnerX (28. Juli 2008)

My Race goes Smart...


----------



## powerbar__ (28. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ich sollte mal ein "Mein 22" Race goes Passat" Foto machen


----------



## Aurorix (28. Juli 2008)

Ist es denn nicht ungeschickt das cube so hinzulegen das die schaltung unten ist? ^^


----------



## BeginnerX (28. Juli 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Ist es denn nicht ungeschickt das cube so hinzulegen das die schaltung unten ist? ^^



Hmmm, gute Frage.

hab keine Wahl, geht nur so rum...

Das Schaltwerk hängt in der Luft, das Bike liegt eigentlich nur auf der Kurbel und dem Rahmen bzw dem Lenker auf. Der Teppich drunter ist auch recht dick, denke nicht das es was ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Juli 2008)

Das sollte das Schaltwerk wohl vertragen. Was soll denn passieren? Das Ding ist doch nicht starr sondern recht flexibel. Vielleicht sollte man aufs größte Ritzel schalten aber sonst....

@ powerbar: Bei Passat ist es doch echt keine Herausforderung. Du musst ein 22er mal in einen alten Polo packen. Zusammen mit Koffer, Reisetasche und der halben Werkstatt.
Aber Smart ist schon echt krass, ich glaube ein 22er würde da nicht rein gehen. Das ist zu hoch.


----------



## powerbar__ (28. Juli 2008)

Nein, da würden nur noch 5 Leute reinpassen, nicht einer^^


----------



## BeginnerX (28. Juli 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Aber Smart ist schon echt krass, ich glaube ein 22er würde da nicht rein gehen. Das ist zu hoch.


Ich glaub ein 18" Zoll wäre schon zu hoch, geschweige denn fahrbar (Die Gabel ragt schon etwas in Fahrerfußraum)...



powerbar schrieb:


> Nein, da würden nur noch 5 Leute reinpassen, nicht einer^^


Tja, aber was machen 5 Leute mit einem Bike?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Juli 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Nein, da würden nur noch 5 Leute reinpassen, nicht einer^^


Beim Polo immerhin noch zwei!


----------



## Headshooter (28. Juli 2008)

der kumpel ist blöderweise an einer schlecht einsehbaren kreuzung in ein auto reingerauscht


----------



## hirotake (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Bilder sind ja wirklich klasse, da bekommt man richtig Lust direkt los zu fahren. Wieviel Kilometer hatte eure Tour denn?

Mein Rad ist nur noch nicht da! Der Händler hat Donnerstag um 9.00h geordert und gestern war es noch nicht da. Nun will er heute mal anrufen und fragen, ob Cube es überhaupt schon verschickt hat. Das hoffe ich aber doch sehr!

Gruß
hirotake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Headshooter (29. Juli 2008)

bis nach unten hatten wir 1100km drauf und unten haben wir dann noch ca 300km touren gemacht.


----------



## hirotake (30. Juli 2008)

Moin,

kurze Meldung: Mein Rad ist da und wurde an einen anderen Händler im Ort zugestellt. Heute Abend kann ich es abholen! 

Was mich nochmal interessiert, fahrt ihr die originalen Pedale oder clickies? Und mit welchem Schuh (original/clickie)? Die Frage passt hier nicht so 100%ig rein, aber immerhin geht es mir durchaus um Meinungen zu der Kombi LTD Race und Pedale!

Gruß
hirotake


----------



## Wildcamp (30. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
es geht nix über SPD (Shimano) Klickers 
Vorteile:
-Der Runde-Tritt ist nur mit Klickers möglich. Dadurch spart man Viel Kraft (vorallem am Berg. Man kommt diesen viel einfacher hoch) und ist zudem noch schneller (Sprinten geht um einiges besser und schneller). 
-Auf holbrigen SingelTrails rutscht man nicht vom Pedal ab.
-Man kann das Bike viel besser kontrollieren.

Nachteile:
-Keine die es wert sind hier genannt zu werden


----------



## breakdenzer (30. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> es geht nix über SPD (Shimano) Klickers
> Vorteile:
> -Der Runde-Tritt ist nur mit Klickers möglich. Dadurch spart man Viel Kraft (vorallem am Berg. Man kommt diesen viel einfacher hoch) und ist zudem noch schneller (Sprinten geht um einiges besser und schneller).
> ...



Nachteil - wenns wirklich hart zu geht und du willst dein fuss rausstellen ist es gut wenn du vorher schon ausgelöst hast - ich bin schon das ein oder andere mal gekippt...


----------



## Wildcamp (30. Juli 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Nachteil - wenns wirklich hart zu geht und du willst dein fuss rausstellen ist es gut wenn du vorher schon ausgelöst hast - ich bin schon das ein oder andere mal gekippt...



Hi,
sorry aber sowas ist mir im Leben noch nicht passiert (habe meine XTR SPD´s so hart eingestellt wie es geht). Selbst meiner Freundin die seid kurzen erst aktiv MTB fährt (nicht nur spazieren fährt) und die 540er benutzt, ist dies noch nicht passiert.

Das Auslösen wird zum Reflex (physiologischer Begriff, der die unwillkürliche Reaktion auf einen Reiz bei Mensch und Tier bezeichnet. Reflexe ermöglichen es dem Menschen oder einem Tier, *ohne Zeitverlust* auf eine Umweltsituation zu reagieren. Charakteristisch für einen Reflex ist, dass derselbe Reiz stets dieselbe Reaktion auslöst.). Selbst wenn man bei Trialpassagen das Gleichgewicht verliert und man kippt, löst man AUTOMATISCH aus. Sprich, ein umkippen (weil nicht geschaft zum Auslösen) ist so gut wie UNMÖGLICH.

Leute die umkippen weil sie ihren Körper den Auslös-Reflex  nich beibringen konnten, sollten lieber wieder auf Plattformpedale wechseln


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. Juli 2008)

@ hirotake: Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Als ich das gestern gelesen habe, hab ich schon das schlimmste befürchtet.

Ich fahre mit Shimanos SPD-System und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das ausklicken geht super schell und man macht es wirklich instiktiv. Neulich noch passiert: Zu schnell im tiefen Weichensand ne zu scharfe Kurve gefahren. Hinterrad bricht aus und alles kommt gefährlich in Schräglage, Fuß raus, abgefangen, Fuß rein, weiter!
Ich bin vorher Jahrelang ohne gefahren weil ich eben auch die Sorge hatte im Ernstfall nicht rauszukommen. Mittlerweile bin ich fast 4.000 km mit Klicks gefahren und bin nur einmal umgekippt. Ich fülle mich inzwischen mit Klicks sicherer als ohne. Vor schwierigen Passagen brauche ich immer erst 2-3 ruhige Meter um einzuklicken. 
Ein sehr wichtiger Vorteil von Klicks ist, dass Du kurzzeitig wesentlich mehr Kraft aufs Rad bekommst um entweder im Sand oder tiefen Schlamm voran zu kommen.
Was meinst Du mit Schuhe original? Du brauchst für SPD-Pedale keine Shimanoschuhe, falls Du das meinst. Die Clicks kannst Du auch unter andere Schuhe schrauben.


----------



## breakdenzer (30. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry aber sowas ist mir im Leben noch nicht passiert (habe meine XTR SPD´s so hart eingestellt wie es geht). Selbst meiner Freundin die seid kurzen erst aktiv MTB fährt (nicht nur spazieren fährt) und die 540er benutzt, ist dies noch nicht passiert.
> 
> Das Auslösen wird zum Reflex (physiologischer Begriff, der die unwillkürliche Reaktion auf einen Reiz bei Mensch und Tier bezeichnet. Reflexe ermöglichen es dem Menschen oder einem Tier, *ohne Zeitverlust* auf eine Umweltsituation zu reagieren. Charakteristisch für einen Reflex ist, dass derselbe Reiz stets dieselbe Reaktion auslöst.). Selbst wenn man bei Trialpassagen das Gleichgewicht verliert und man kippt, löst man AUTOMATISCH aus. Sprich, ein umkippen (weil nicht geschaft zum Auslösen) ist so gut wie UNMÖGLICH.
> ...




wenn du am berg bei losem untergrund und im tritt durchdrehende reifen hast, dann hilft dir auch kein reflex mehr - selbst profis kippen in einigen situationen. 
und nur weil deine freundin auf euren töurchen nicht kippt, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere kein fahrrad fahren können! 
frag mal nen profi-radfahrer - der wird dir die gleichen vorteile nennen, die du auch angeführt hast, aber es gibt sehr wohl situationen, in denen stürze oder wegrutschen zu mehr schaden führen, als ohne clickies...
und glaub mir, wenn du in eine solche situation kommst wirst du an mich denken!
... und danke, dass du mir noch den begriff "reflex" so schön erklärt hast, wenn ich das nächste mal im studium ein wort nicht kenne, werde ich gleich hier fragen


----------



## Wildcamp (30. Juli 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> ...



Sorry, aber kann es sein das du ein kleines Mimöschen bist  ? 
(Eine Mimose ist eine sehr empfindliche Pflanze: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mimose) 



> selbst profis kippen in einigen situationen.


1. Ja auch Pro´s kippen oder fallen vom Rad. Das hast du sehr gut erkannt (sehe dein Studium ist nicht ganz umsonst, das meiner Schwester war es *lol* Politikwissenschaft)
Aber es kippen auch Pro´s mit Rädern ohne Klickers. 



> dann hilft dir auch kein reflex mehr


Eben schon!!! Die Reaktion eines Reflexes geschied ohne Zeitverlust. So schnell kann man werder fallen noch kippen das es das Hirn nicht schafft zu reagieren. Es sei denn du wirst übern Haufen gefahren.



> nur weil deine freundin auf euren töurchen nicht kippt, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere kein fahrrad fahren können!


Habe ich doch nicht gesagt. Mein Gott, da habe ich aber jemanden auf den Schlips getretten.



> aber es gibt sehr wohl situationen, in denen stürze oder wegrutschen zu mehr schaden führen, als ohne clickies


Naja!!! Weiß nich!!!



> wenn du in eine solche situation kommst wirst du an mich denken!


In so einer Situation hätte ich glaube ich anderes im Kopf, z.B. was ich Falsch gemacht habe 



> und danke, dass du mir noch den begriff "reflex" so schön erklärt hast, wenn ich das nächste mal im studium ein wort nicht kenne, werde ich gleich hier fragen


NEIN nicht HIER sonder MICH 

Ach und zur Info, ich mache nur Spaß. Sollte dir dieser Spaß nicht zusagen, sage ich dir jetzt etwas was du in keinen Studium lernst, EINFACH MAL SCHLUCKEN IST GELEGNTLICH BESSER!!! Aber das lernst du wenn du mal Arbeitest


----------



## stingbuddy (30. Juli 2008)

ohne click-pedale kann man nicht fahrrad fahren. tut mir leid aber wenn ich das hier lese wird einem ganz komisch. auch als neuling gibt es nichts anderes als click pedale. wenn du unsicher bist, dann kauf dir erst mal ein combi pedal.


----------



## volli40 (30. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich hab da desöfteren bei meinem neuen Bike ein Kettenproblem.
Die Kette verklemmt sich manchmal, aber nur vorne am kleinen Kettenblatt .Die Kette faltet sich plötzlich   s-förmig auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und blockiert dann voll.
Dabei wurde mir schon an der Kettenstrebe das blau eloxierte von unten beschädigt.
Sollte die Kette getauscht werden, oder ist es ein anderes Problem.
Schaltung ist optimal eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (30. Juli 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ohne click-pedale kann man nicht fahrrad fahren. tut mir leid aber wenn ich das hier lese wird einem ganz komisch. auch als neuling gibt es nichts anderes als click pedale.


Genau so ist es 



volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab da desöfteren bei meinem neuen Bike ein Kettenproblem.
> Die Kette verklemmt sich manchmal, aber nur vorne am kleinen Kettenblatt .Die Kette faltet sich plötzlich   s-förmig auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und blockiert dann voll.
> Dabei wurde mir schon an der Kettenstrebe das blau eloxierte von unten beschädigt.
> ...


1. Die Kette ist furz trocken
2. Die Schaltung ist eben nicht optimal eingestellt
3. Das kleine Kettenblatt hat einen oder mehr defekte Zähne. Oder ist in sich bißchen verbogen.
4. Wenn sich die Kette immer an der selben Stelle faltet, dann ist die Kette defekt. Am besten du Makierst die Kette an der Stelle wo sie sich das nächste mal faltet und fährst weiter. Faltet sie sich wieder an der selben Stelle ist sie defekt.
5. Zur Kettenstrebe und deren Macken kann ich nur sagen: SELBER SCHULD!!!
Man fährt nicht ohne Kettenstrebenschutz!!!


----------



## hirotake (30. Juli 2008)

SO! ;-)

Es ist da und ich bin zufrieden! Erstmal ein Bild, damit der geneigte Leser weiß, wovon ich spreche.








Das Rad ist einfach super, vor allem macht es Spass. Gefühlt könnte es auf einigen Passagen eher 18" sein, aber das ist wie in den anderen Diskussionen zu dem Thema eher subjektiv. Wenn es mich zu sehr stört, würde ich evtl. einen 100er Vorbau mit einem anderen Winkel verwenden. 

Das Rad ist wie gestern angesprochen ein LTD Race mit Reaction Rahmen. Zusätzlich sind dann noch einige Teile aus der aktuellen Serie ausverkauft und es wurden andere verbaut (Stichwort SLX, Kurbelgarnitur). Allerdings gibt es da sicher Spezialisten, denn ich will das Rad nur fahren.

Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie! 

Übrigens habe ich direkt Not die Griffe zu ändern. Ich bin ohne Handschuhe gefahren und die sind ja extrem rutschig mit schwitzenden Händen. Die Pedaldiskussion ist für mich erstmal o.k., ich werde Schuhe mit Vorbereitung für cleats kaufen und kann dann immer nochmal umsteigen!


----------



## breakdenzer (31. Juli 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ach und zur Info, ich mache nur Spaß. Sollte dir dieser Spaß nicht zusagen, sage ich dir jetzt etwas was du in keinen Studium lernst, EINFACH MAL SCHLUCKEN IST GELEGNTLICH BESSER!!! Aber das lernst du wenn du mal Arbeitest



Ich hoffe, dass ich durch mein Studium später nicht wie du einen Beruf ausüben muss, bei dem man SCHLUCKEN muss...

Wenn du in der Fahrschule aufgepasst hast, sagt der dir Begriff Reaktionszeit etwas. Falls nicht - die Seite von wikipedia wird dir auch hier helfen. ... ohne Zeitverlust - schön wärs...

Ich habe in keinem Satz von Clickpedalen abgeraten - fahre ja selbst welche - bleib aber weiterhin der Meinung, dass in Situationen, in denen es auch mit ner Plattform nicht gereicht hätte, man besser nicht mehr in den Pedalen hängt, sondern schon vorher ausgelöst hat und schiebt/trägt... gerade als Anfänger.


----------



## Slowpicker (31. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> SO! ;-)
> 
> Es ist da und ich bin zufrieden! Erstmal ein Bild, damit der geneigte Leser weiß, wovon ich spreche.
> 
> ...


 
Moin hirotake,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike - sieht umwerfend aus! 

Ich versuche gerade über meinen Händler auch das LTD Race mit Reaction-Rahmen zu bekommen. Angeblich gibt es noch welche, hoffentlich klappts...

Nach der Probefahrt mit dem "normalen" LTD Race stand für mich fest, dass es ein 20" sein muss. Könntest Du mir vielleicht mal Deinen Eindruck bezügl. der Geometrie des LTD Race mit Reaction-Rahmen im Vergleich zum LTD Race mit Race-Rahmen schildern? Habe ich große Unterschiede zu erwarten (mein Händler sagt, die Geometrien wären vergleichbar)?

Viel Spaß!

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## hirotake (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Markus,

ich kann die Rahmen leider nicht vergleichen. Der Händler hatte nur ein LTD Pro da, wenn dort wiederum die Geo vergleichbar ist? Aber letztendlich passt es bei meinen 1,78m recht gut. Ist schon etwas gestreckt und ich überlege halt noch, den Vorbau zu ersetzen (kürzer, anderer Winkel), dann müsste es gut passen.

Das Rad macht Spass, ich würde es wieder so bestellen.


----------



## hirotake (31. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage an alle:

Meine rechte Bremse (HR) hat einen deutlich längeren Zugweg, als die VR-Bremse. Der Händler sagt, es liegt an den unterschiedlich langen Wegen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Kann man das abstellen?

Scheinbar ist mein Dealer bereits bei diesem Thema etwas überfragt...


----------



## Slowpicker (31. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> ich kann die Rahmen leider nicht vergleichen. Der Händler hatte nur ein LTD Pro da, wenn dort wiederum die Geo vergleichbar ist? Aber letztendlich passt es bei meinen 1,78m recht gut. Ist schon etwas gestreckt und ich überlege halt noch, den Vorbau zu ersetzen (kürzer, anderer Winkel), dann müsste es gut passen.
> 
> Das Rad macht Spass, ich würde es wieder so bestellen.


 
Hi hirotake,

wenn es bei Deinen 1,78 m passt, wird es für meine 1,84 m sicher auch OK sein. Zumal zwischen Oberrohr und Klöten noch rund 3 oder 4 cm Luft ist. 

Hast Du Geräuschentwicklung bei Deinen Scheibenbremsen feststellen können?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## xerto (31. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle:
> 
> Meine rechte Bremse (HR) hat einen deutlich längeren Zugweg, als die VR-Bremse. Der Händler sagt, es liegt an den unterschiedlich langen Wegen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Kann man das abstellen?
> 
> Scheinbar ist mein Dealer bereits bei diesem Thema etwas überfragt...



In der Regel kann man den Bremshebel und damit Druckpunkt und -weg, einstellen. So auch diese Bremse. Schau mal am Bremsgriff/Lenker ,ob Du die Einstellschraube findest (ein bischen versteckt). Dann geht es!


----------



## hirotake (31. Juli 2008)

Die Bremsen quitschen etwas, wenn man z.B. an der Ampel steht und das Rad hin- und herbewegt wird. Ansonsten ein leichtes surren/klirren bei Belastung im Wiegetritt, aber nicht wirklich schlimm und wahrscheinlich zu beseitigen. Bei dem Testrad war es deutlich stärker zu hören, auch in Kurven.

@xerto: Ist das die ganz kleine Inbusschraube direkt innen am Hebel? Ich denke, damit kann nur die Griffweite verstellt werden?! Bei der Torxschraube sieht es mir zu sehr nach Ölverschluss aus! Ich werde auch hier im Forum mal suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (31. Juli 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich durch mein Studium später nicht wie du einen Beruf ausüben muss, bei dem man SCHLUCKEN muss...



Oh doch! Solltest du es irgendwan mal zum Professor schaffen, musst du auch in dieser Position schlucken.

Aber egal.
Wie geht nochmal das Sprichwort? Der Klügere, äh falsch, der nicht Studierte gibt nach


----------



## breakdenzer (31. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Die Bremsen quitschen etwas, wenn man z.B. an der Ampel steht und das Rad hin- und herbewegt wird. Ansonsten ein leichtes surren/klirren bei Belastung im Wiegetritt, aber nicht wirklich schlimm und wahrscheinlich zu beseitigen. Bei dem Testrad war es deutlich stärker zu hören, auch in Kurven.
> 
> @xerto: Ist das die ganz kleine Inbusschraube direkt innen am Hebel? Ich denke, damit kann nur die Griffweite verstellt werden?! Bei der Torxschraube sieht es mir zu sehr nach Ölverschluss aus! Ich werde auch hier im Forum mal suchen!



Deine Scheibenbremse wird nicht verstummen - zumindest nicht ganz...
Andere Belege reduzieren das Quitschen der kalten Bremse - das Klirren kommt jedoch von Schwingungen, die auf Asphalt durch das Profil der Reifen entstehen - das wird so bleiben, vorallem wenn du weiter hohen Luftdruck fährst...

@ wildcamp - ist schwachsinn sich hier zu gängeln, bleiben wir bei unseren bikes - denn die sind das beste was man mit 1000 machen kann - da können wir beide nicht so dumm sein


----------



## Wildcamp (31. Juli 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> @ wildcamp - ist schwachsinn sich hier zu gängeln, bleiben wir bei unseren bikes - denn die sind das beste was man mit 1000 machen kann - da können wir beide nicht so dumm sein



 So ist es


----------



## Zaphod1 (31. Juli 2008)

gibt es einen kettenstrebenschutz in blau, grau, gelb oder weiß ? ich finde nur hässliche schwarze.

edit: hab schon etwas gefunden. 

jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine passende flaschenhalterung, ich finde die sind entweder überteuert (carbon) oder langweilig. 

die einzige die mir einigermassen gefällt ist die Elite Custom Race in weiß. 






habt ihr bessere vorschläge ?

danke


----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> habt ihr bessere vorschläge?


Ja, lass die Flaschenhalter weg und kauf dir ne Trinkblase (Camelbak, Deuter usw.)


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. August 2008)

@Wildcamp: Für kleine Touren ist es doch total übertrieben sich die Trinkblase auf den Rücken zu schnallen. Lohnt doch gar nicht. Da ist ne Flasche viel einfacher und praktischer.
@ Zaphod1: Ich find den eigentlich ganz gut. Will mir den auch noch bald holen, aber dann in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @Wildcamp: Für kleine Touren ist es doch total übertrieben sich die Trinkblase auf den Rücken zu schnallen. Lohnt doch gar nicht. Da ist ne Flasche viel einfacher und praktischer.


Was ist eine kleine Tour?
Für meine Hausstrecke 20km nehme ich überhaupt nichts zum Trinken mit. Lohnt sich ja nicht wegen 45-50min. Vorher gut trinken und danach ebenso.
Für alles andere habe ich mein Camelbak immer dabei. Darin habe ich Geld, Schlüssel, Wanderkarte/n, Werkzeug usw.


----------



## Fartmaster (1. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ja, lass die Flaschenhalter weg und kauf dir ne Trinkblase (Camelbak, Deuter usw.)


Ich hätte mir lieber doch nicht das LTD Race kaufen sollen, dann hätte ich mir wenigstens diesen Thread ersparen können.
Ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen wie du jedem dein scheiß Geraffel aufdrängen willst.


----------



## xerto (1. August 2008)

Fartmaster schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir lieber doch nicht das LTD Race kaufen sollen, dann hätte ich mir wenigstens diesen Thread ersparen können.
> Ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen wie du jedem dein scheiß Geraffel aufdrängen willst.



 Ein bischen Freundlichkeit und Toleranz schadet nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## breakdenzer (1. August 2008)

Fartmaster schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir lieber doch nicht das LTD Race kaufen sollen, dann hätte ich mir wenigstens diesen Thread ersparen können.
> Ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen wie du jedem dein scheiß Geraffel aufdrängen willst.



dann verkaufs am besten schnell wieder un hol dir ein fahrras was sonst keiner fährt...
ich fahre auch alles unter 50km ohne trinkrucksack und nehme ne 0,7 flasche...


----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

Fartmaster schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir lieber doch nicht das LTD Race kaufen sollen, dann hätte ich mir wenigstens diesen Thread ersparen können.
> Ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen wie du jedem dein scheiß Geraffel aufdrängen willst.



Na wie bist du denn drauf??? Du bist hier in einen Forum!!! In einen Forum ist es üblich das jeder seine Meinung sagt. Das nennt man dann eine Diskusion!
Aufdrängen tue ich ja niemanden etwas. Ich kann nicht mehr wie Empfehlungen über Dinge geben die "mich persönlich" überzeugen. Was letzten Endes der Fragende tut, ist mir doch furz  

Es gab ja hier im Thread schon einige Rangelein (ist in einen Diskusionsforum auch normal), aber so einen intoleranten und mega beileidigten  User wie dich hatten wir hier noch nicht.

Auch als LTD Race Besitzer kannst du dir diesen Thread sparren, bleib einfach fern  Dann brauchst das geile Bike auch nicht verkaufen


----------



## breakdenzer (1. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Es gab ja hier im Thread schon einige Rangelein (ist in einen Diskusionsforum auch normal), aber so einen intoleranten und mega beileidigten  User wie dich hatten wir hier noch nicht.



Rangeleien? Wann  In den meisten Fällen hast du ja auch recht...


----------



## steve81 (1. August 2008)

Er scheint der Chef hier zu sein...


----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Er scheint der Chef hier zu sein...



Danke das du dies so siehst 
Aber da ich Hauptberuflich nur Bilder usw. in Powerpoint-Präsentationen packe und an alle Kollegen in der Firma schicke, habe ich eben viel Zeit hier zu posten  
Und da es ja ein Meinungsforum ist, darf ruhig jeder sagen wenn ihm an meiner Schreibweise was nicht passt. Ändern werde ich sie aber nicht


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. August 2008)

Es ist nur die Frage wie man seine Meinung kund tut. Du fällst gleich jeden an. Das nervt wirklich etwas.


----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Du fällst gleich jeden an.


Wann hab ich denn jemanden angefallen 
Seht es doch einfach so, es gibt dicke Leute, dünne Leute, dumme Leute, schlaue Leute und eben welche mit einer großen Klappe  dazu gehöre eben ich  Wer dicke Leute nicht anschauen kann, schaut eben weg. Wer mein posts "anfallend" findet, überliest mich einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartmaster (1. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Wann hab ich denn jemanden angefallen
> Seht es doch einfach so, es gibt dicke Leute, dünne Leute, dumme Leute, schlaue Leute und eben welche mit einer großen Klappe  dazu gehöre eben ich  Wer dicke Leute nicht anschauen kann, schaut eben weg. Wer mein posts "anfallend" findet, überliest mich einfach


Naja, zu welcher Kategorie Leuten du gehörst schreibe ich hier lieber nicht.
Is ja auch egal. Lass doch die Leute einfach mit den Pedalen und Flaschen fahren mit denen sie wollen.....


----------



## breakdenzer (1. August 2008)

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass du deine Meinung äußerst - ich glaub ein Forum lebt davon, dass viele Meinungen am Ende ne gute Lösung ergeben.

Viemehr fühlt man sich von dir schnell als absolutes Grennhorn abgestempelt, nur weil man eben nicht die selbe Meinung hat wie du.

Und gerade bei Themen wie

1. Clickies: keine Nachteile - auch beim ungewollten Abstieg nicht 
2. Flaschenhalter - mindestens 4 von 5 Bikern fahren mit Flasche - die       werden wissen warum. Und ich glaube auch dass nicht jeder, gerade im Sommer bei 20km Hausstrecke nichts unterwegs trinkt. Ich habe auf meiner Hausstreke 2 übelste Anstiege drin, nach der zweiten mach ich immer ne Minute Pause und genieße die Aussicht - ein Schluck aus der Pulle ist da Gold wert...

ist nicht jeder deiner Meinung, da ist es manchmal einfach zu stramm formuliert von dir...

Ich glaube aber auf jeden Fall, dass du unter uns Hobbyfahrern doch wirklich viel Zeit mit dem Thema verbringst, und bin froh dass du hier so rege dabei bist!


----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

@ Fartmaster,
sorry aber irgendwie verstehst du den Sinn eines Forums nicht  oder du solltest die entsprechenden Beiträge noch einmal lesen. Leute Fragen z.B. Was für Pedale könnt ihr empfehlen? Gibt es eine bessere alternative als diesen Flaschenhalter? Darauf antworte ich meine Meinung/Empfehlung. Mache antworten das gleiche wie ich, manche was ganz anderes. Und meistens ist es so, das der Fragende am Ende das macht/kauft was die Mehrheit empfohlen hat. Somit tränge ich auch nichts auf. Würde ja gar nicht funktionieren.

@ breakdenzer,
ich will hier niemanden als Greenhorn abstempeln, sorry dafür wenn es sich manchmal so liest. Mein anliegen ist eben alle Fragen gut zu beantworten und Meinungsverschiedenheiten auszudiskutiren. Wenn ich eine Frage habe erwarte ich auch eine gute Antwort zu bekommen. Am besten würde ich es auch finden wenn durch meine Frage eine Diskusion zum laufen kommt, damit ich mehr Meinungen und für und wieder lesen/erfahren kann.

So und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema. Denn der Threadtitel heißt ja nicht "Wildcamp der böse Bube"


----------



## breakdenzer (1. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Denn der Threadtitel heißt ja nicht "Wildcamp der böse Bube"



Das wär aber ne gute Alternative 

Ich hab mich halt nur etwas auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt, als du meintest, wer mit Clickpedalen kippt, ist zu blöd seine Reflexe zu steuern und es keine Situation gibt in denen Clickies Nachteile haben. 

Aber nun wirklich zu Thema: 
War das eigentlich nur bei h&s, dass Reaction Rahmen verbaut wurden, oder bei anderen Händlern auch - find ich ja ne Frechheit


----------



## hirotake (1. August 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Aber nun wirklich zu Thema:
> War das eigentlich nur bei h&s, dass Reaction Rahmen verbaut wurden, oder bei anderen Händlern auch - find ich ja ne Frechheit



Endlich! 

Also mein Händler, hat direkt bei Cube angerufen, da er wusste, dass die 2008er Modelle recht vergriffen waren. Direkt am Telefon hat er erfahren, dass einige 18" und etliche 20" LTD Race mit Reaction Rahmen zur Verfügung stünden. Da habe ich noch kurz gezögert und dann zugegriffen!

cooles Teil...


----------



## Wildcamp (1. August 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Direkt am Telefon hat er erfahren, dass einige 18" und etliche 20" LTD Race mit Reaction Rahmen zur Verfügung stünden.


Nur in schwarz oder auch in diesen geilen rot?


----------



## Zaphod1 (1. August 2008)

najo mir gefällt das weiß-blaue race besser als das rote reaction, wobei das auch ganz nett ist. das race ist einfach eines der sexiesten räder die ich kenne, und in der preisklasse auf jeden fall #1


----------



## breakdenzer (1. August 2008)

Hab noch ne Frage an alle, die das Blaue jetzt schon ne Weile juckeln:

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Lack-Qualität aus? Hab mich letztes Jahr auch wegen der Anodisierung fürs Schwarze entschieden - und wegen der zeitlosen Optik.


----------



## hirotake (1. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Nur in schwarz oder auch in diesen geilen rot?



rot war für mich keine Alternative... - schwarz war verfügbar, und wie es bei den anderen Farben aussieht 

@breakdenzer: wie sieht denn das schwarze nach längerer Zeit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (2. August 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Frage an alle, die das Blaue jetzt schon ne Weile juckeln:
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Lack-Qualität aus? Hab mich letztes Jahr auch wegen der Anodisierung fürs Schwarze entschieden - und wegen der zeitlosen Optik.



Nach 800km durch Schotter, Gestrüb und einen Umfaller sind keinerlei Kratzer zu sehen. Sollte aber das weiße Pulver nen tiefen Kratzer bekommen, ist darunter immernoch das blau Eloxierte.


----------



## Alexaug (2. August 2008)

hab heute auch mein "cube ltd race 2008" mit "reaction" rahmen bekommen aber warum sollte das schlecht sein? ich dachte der "reaction" rahmen sei etwas besser als der "race" rahmen...

btw. ist es normal das die vordere scheibenbremse manchmal etwas schleift?


----------



## breakdenzer (2. August 2008)

Alexaug schrieb:


> hab heute auch mein "cube ltd race 2008" mit "reaction" rahmen bekommen aber warum sollte das schlecht sein? ich dachte der "reaction" rahmen sei etwas besser als der "race" rahmen...
> 
> btw. ist es normal das die vordere scheibenbremse manchmal etwas schleift?



Natürlich hast du mit dem Reaction den besseren Rahmen!

Die Bremse schleift - einfachste Lösung: versuch durch Lösen des Schnellspanners mal das Rad neu zu zentrieren, wenn das nicht hilft ist der Sattel das Problem...


----------



## volli40 (2. August 2008)

Hi,
hm??? Wieso der Sattel???


----------



## volli40 (2. August 2008)

Natürlich Du meinst den BREMSSATTEL.


----------



## breakdenzer (2. August 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Natürlich Du meinst den BREMSSATTEL.



 japp

schleift es durchgängig (ganze scheibe) oder nur an einer stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexaug (2. August 2008)

ok, danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort. 

es schleift übrigends nur an einer stelle, also nicht durchgängig...
das problem ist nur ich hab keine ahnung wie man ein laufrad neu zentriert!?


----------



## breakdenzer (2. August 2008)

Alexaug schrieb:


> ok, danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.
> 
> es schleift übrigends nur an einer stelle, also nicht durchgängig...
> das problem ist nur ich hab keine ahnung wie man ein laufrad neu zentriert!?



Du sollst nur den Schnellspanner lösen, das Rad mal kurz aushängen und dann so gerade wie möglich wieder einsertzen und den Schnellspanner schließen (nicht zu locker, nicht zu fest - er schließt gut wenn er im rechten Winkel zum rad zu ziehen beginnt...)


----------



## Alexaug (2. August 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Du sollst nur den Schnellspanner lösen, das Rad mal kurz aushängen und dann so gerade wie möglich wieder einsertzen und den Schnellspanner schließen (nicht zu locker, nicht zu fest - er schließt gut wenn er im rechten Winkel zum rad zu ziehen beginnt...)


 
alles klar danke, so werd ichs versuchen...


----------



## Headshooter (2. August 2008)

also was die lack qualität der blauen cubes betrifft:
ich hab meins ja schon etwas länger und bin jetzt knapp 3000km gefahren und unter dem rad, also an dem dicken stück des rahmens sind noch überhaupt keine kratzer. wo hingegen bei nem kumpel das rad aussieht, als währe es gerade mit weiser farbe bespritz worden (er hat einen schwarz "hochglanz" lack). ich habe nur leichte "abschürfungen" an den schnellspannern und in einem umkreis von ca 10cm um diese herum, was von kontakten mit steinen kommt. ansonsten bin ich mega zufrieden mit dem lack, da er quasi unkaputtbar ist


----------



## breakdenzer (2. August 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> also was die lack qualität der blauen cubes betrifft:
> ich hab meins ja schon etwas länger und bin jetzt knapp 3000km gefahren und unter dem rad, also an dem dicken stück des rahmens sind noch überhaupt keine kratzer. wo hingegen bei nem kumpel das rad aussieht, als währe es gerade mit weiser farbe bespritz worden (er hat einen schwarz "hochglanz" lack). ich habe nur leichte "abschürfungen" an den schnellspannern und in einem umkreis von ca 10cm um diese herum, was von kontakten mit steinen kommt. ansonsten bin ich mega zufrieden mit dem lack, da er quasi unkaputtbar ist



Wäre ein Grund ausgeräumt, warum ich mir damals das Schwarze geholt habe. Aber ich kann darüber auch nichts schlechtes sagen - ist jetzt 10 Monate in meinem Besitz und sieht noch aus wie neu bei 1600 km!


----------



## kal-el (2. August 2008)

@breakdenzer....
also ich finde SCHWARZ überhaupt nicht zeitlos....
wie lange gibt es das denn schon?
vielleicht 10 jahre???
Wenn überhaupt...
für mich ist das ein echter Rückschritt Richtung Oma-Fahrrad.
Schwarz - für mich ein noGo (wenn man es sich aussuchen kann).
kal-el


----------



## breakdenzer (3. August 2008)

kal-el schrieb:


> @breakdenzer....
> also ich finde SCHWARZ überhaupt nicht zeitlos....
> wie lange gibt es das denn schon?
> vielleicht 10 jahre???
> ...



Was gibts 10 jahre? schwarz? 
das ist wie mit den autos - ein weißes auto sieht nach 3-4 jahren alles andere als schick aus - ein schwarzes bleibt edel...

wenn du sagst, dass die mode-kombi blau-weiß zeitloser ist, als das schwarz, lass ich dir deine meinung, aber in dieser frage lass ich mich bestimmt nicht beQUATSCHen
für mich sieht es in schwarz auch eher aus wie ein sportgerät...


----------



## rODAHn (3. August 2008)

...also ich bin mit dem blau/weiß auch seit fast 10 Monaten super zufrieden.
...und werde von vielen anderen Bikern auf die geile Rahmenfarbe angesprochen.

Ich habe übrigens (endlich) die ultimatven Getränkehalter für das RACE gefunden:  (Natürlich in Alu)





Kosten ca. 10,- Eurp pro stück.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Wildcamp (3. August 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Aber zeig bitte mal ein kpl. Foto.


----------



## rODAHn (3. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (3. August 2008)

sieht gut aus, für meinen geschmack aber zuviele rillen. bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir nicht lieber den halter von elite zulege (siehe beitrag 2190).


----------



## rODAHn (3. August 2008)

...habe ich auch überlegt, allerdings war der "Elite" aus Plastik... :kotz:


----------



## volli40 (3. August 2008)

@rODAHn
hast aber viel umgebaut, oder ?
Felgen, Kurbel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau
warum?


----------



## rODAHn (3. August 2008)

Eigentlich noch mehr...

Felgen (Mavic CrossRide)
Kurbel (XT)
Umwefer (XT)
Kassette (XT)
Shifter (XT)
Kette (XT)
Pedale (XT)
Sattelstütze (WCS)
Vorbau (nur 100mm WCS)
Lenker (Flatbar WCS)
Griffe (weiß mit LockOn)
Sattel (Selle Italia Yutaak)
Schaltzüge (Gore RideOn)

Warum? ...na weil es super viel Spaß macht! 
Stundenlang (was sage ich: tagelang!) im Internet neue Parts aussuchen und bestellen...Ist das aller geilste! 
...und es jetzt kein "RACE von der Stange" mehr ist.
...und natürlich die 0,8 Kg Gewichtsersparnis! 

Als nächtes kommen die "Rocket Ron" Reifen von Schwalbe. (Sobald Sie auf dem Markt sind)

...inzwischen habe ich auch so viele Parts "über" dass ich mir mit einem neuen Rahmen fast ein ganzes 2.Bike bauen könnte.
Leider habe ich nur noch keinen guten und günstigen Rahmen gefunden.


----------



## Wildcamp (3. August 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Als nächtes kommen die "Rocket Ron" Reifen von Schwalbe. (Sobald Sie auf dem Markt sind)



Die hab ich Gestern auch das erstemal gesehen (davon gehört schon länger). Die werden auch meine neuen Runden werden  Mehr Grip als Racing Ralph und bißchen schneller als der Nobby Nic. Das ganze angeblich für nur 365g bei ner 2.1er Breite. Wobei mir das Gewicht beim LTD wirklich furz ist. Solange ich es nicht schwerer mache


----------



## rODAHn (3. August 2008)

...bei dem Rahmengewicht vom LTD kann man gewichtsmäßig eh nicht viel machen...


----------



## Kasinx (3. August 2008)

Es ist zwar noch nicht alles so stimmig an dem Bike (Holzfeller Vorbau, Sattelklemme hatte ich in `nem anderen Goldton erwartet, Bremskabel noch nicht gekürzt, etc., FSA Riser is` übrigens Absicht) aber der erste Aufbau schockt schon mal richtig. So als HT zu meinem Freerider ist der Funfactor recht hoch.

Noch mal kleine Frage an Cube: wie verlegt ihr eigentlich die Bremsschläuche unter dem Oberrohr?
Tips, auch zum Aufbau, werden gerne angenommen, aber nicht immer umgesetzt.

Gruß

Ben





Bin nicht ich, ist der Liteville Fahrer.


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. August 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...habe ich auch überlegt, allerdings war der "Elite" aus Plastik... :kotz:



hast du den in echt gesehen ? weil auf dem bild sieht er ja ganz gut aus. kann mir vorstellen dass das plastik billig wirkt. ansonsten werde ich mir wohl auch "deine" halter zulegen. 

was mir aufgefallen ist, du achtest sehr aufs aussehen und dann hast du nichtmal weiße kabelbinder


----------



## breakdenzer (4. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> hast du den in echt gesehen ? weil auf dem bild sieht er ja ganz gut aus. kann mir vorstellen dass das plastik billig wirkt. ansonsten werde ich mir wohl auch "deine" halter zulegen.
> 
> was mir aufgefallen ist, du achtest sehr aufs aussehen und dann hast du nichtmal weiße kabelbinder



Und der Sattel passt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirotake (4. August 2008)

Hallo Rodahn,

weshalb hast Du den Vorbau ausgetauscht? Wie macht sich der 100er zum vorher verbauten 120er?

Gruß hirotake


----------



## axisofjustice (4. August 2008)

Grüßt Euch,

Hat jemand von Euch einen L- oder XL-Rahmen und kann mal messen, was das Rad komplett wiegt? Also ruhig mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter...
Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Merci


----------



## rODAHn (4. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> hast du den in echt gesehen ? weil auf dem bild sieht er ja ganz gut aus. kann mir vorstellen dass das plastik billig wirkt. ansonsten werde ich mir wohl auch "deine" halter zulegen.
> 
> was mir aufgefallen ist, du achtest sehr aufs aussehen und dann hast du nichtmal weiße kabelbinder



 Doch, habe ich... nur leider passen die nicht an "Polar" Empfänger.
(Das nervt mich auch noch!)  


@Breakdenzer

...der Sattel ist aber sau "gemütlich". Und wenn ich mit meinem weiß/blauen CUBE Trikot auf dem Sattel sitze, sieht ihn eh keiner!  


@ Hirotake

Ich habe einen 100mm Vorbau und eine 580mm Flatbar von WCS angebaut, da sich damit das RACE wesentlich sportlicher und direkter steuern lässt!
(Das Thema gab es hier auch schon)
Mit dem langen Vorbau und der Riser-Bar war mir das Bike etwas zu "gemütlich". Es soll ja aber ein RACE Bike sein. (Und das ist es jetzt auch!)

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (4. August 2008)

@ Kasnix

...was macht denn hier ein "LTD Pro" Rahmen im "LTD RACE" Forum?

(Scherz beiseite...ich hätte es mir auch fast gekauft. )


----------



## breakdenzer (4. August 2008)

Ich weiß - ich hab auch schon auf dem gesessen - hab mich dann aber für den thoork zugelegt - der ist auch richtig gut!


----------



## Kasinx (4. August 2008)

Weiß schon, daß blau nicht gleich grün ist, aber das Forum kam bei `nem "customized" am nächsten. Die Rahmen sind sowieso gleich und die Anbauteteile zumindest ebenbürtig.
Bin ich jetzt aufgenommen?
Der "Zeigt her eure Cubes" -Thread war mir zu AMS-lastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boergi82 (4. August 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute mein LTD Race bestellt, nächste Woche hole ich es ab freu 
jetzt brauch ich nur noch paar Klamotten die passen, ist gar net so einfach habe ich heute gemerkt


----------



## rODAHn (4. August 2008)

Hi Boergi82,

kauf Dir am besten die CUBE Teambekleidung:





Die kostet bei "Bikes´n Boards" nur 90,- Euro komplett.
Die Qualität sowie Sitzkissen sind super geil!

Habe ich seit ca. 6 Monaten und bin noch super glücklich damit.

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## boergi82 (4. August 2008)

sieht echt gut aus!

darf ich fragen, wie groß und schwer du bist wegen der Größe.
also ich bin 178, 84 kg und hatte heute echt Probleme Trikots oder Hosen zu finden die passen. habe grade so eins in XL bekommen. 

Und nein, nicht am Bauch zu eng sondern an den Armen und dem Brustkorb


----------



## Alexaug (4. August 2008)

btw. mir ist heute mein neues cube ltd race umgefallen das ich erst letzte woche gekauft habe, jetzt is am rahmen schon ein kleiner "blauer" kratzer drin weil etwas schwarze farbe dabei draufging. :/ naja was solls... man ärgert sich halt aber warscheinlich werden im gelände eh noch weitere folgen.


----------



## rODAHn (4. August 2008)

OK, dann kann Du mich nicht als Vegleich nehmen.

185 bei 72 Kg.  Ich habe mir Größe M bestellt.

Aber zur Not kannst Du es ja wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## boergi82 (4. August 2008)

oh ja wir sind wohl keine Zwillinge 

hab da grad mal geschaut, ist ausverkauft in dem shop.
ich werd mal bissl weiterdurfen und suchen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. August 2008)

@rODAHn: Fällt also etwas größer aus? Ist der Rücken gut lang?
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken es mir zu holen, oder das Rothaus-Cube Triko, hab nur Angst wegen den Größen.


----------



## breakdenzer (4. August 2008)

Kasinx schrieb:


> Weiß schon, daß blau nicht gleich grün ist, aber das Forum kam bei `nem "customized" am nächsten. Die Rahmen sind sowieso gleich und die Anbauteteile zumindest ebenbürtig.
> Bin ich jetzt aufgenommen?
> Der "Zeigt her eure Cubes" -Thread war mir zu AMS-lastig.



Klar - aber nur wenn du dein Bike absofort al "Pro Race" bezeichnest 


@ boergie - welche farbe - oder auch reaction rahmen?


----------



## Kasinx (4. August 2008)

Geht klar 



> btw. mir ist heute mein neues cube ltd race umgefallen das ich erst letzte woche gekauft habe, jetzt is am rahmen schon ein kleiner "blauer" kratzer drin weil etwas schwarze farbe dabei draufging. :/ naja was solls... man ärgert sich halt aber warscheinlich werden im gelände eh noch weitere folgen.


@alexaug
`hab auch gekotzt als ich beim Rahmen-nachfeilen (so geile Qualität hat Cube dann doch nicht) abgerutscht bin und erstmal `nen fetten Kratzer an´n Hinterbau gezimmert habe. Aber als ich mich dann am selben Abend auf `ner Treppe abgemault habe und ich eine Kratzersammlung aufgemacht habe, war die Welt wieder in Ordnung!!


----------



## boergi82 (4. August 2008)

@ breakdancer hab es in weiß bestellt! finde das einfach sau geil

hoffe nur mal, dass mein händle rmir nen weißen Flaschenhalter dranmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. August 2008)

Du hast an Deinem Rahmen GEFEILT?? Wo war das denn nötig?

Ich hab zum Glück noch keine wirklichen Kratzer am Rahmen. Ein böser Sturz auf Gestein wurde von Lenkergriff, Pedal und von des Fahrer rechten Körperseite heldenhaft abgefedert. Pedal und Fahrer sahen danach entsprechend aus.


----------



## Kasinx (4. August 2008)

Ja,
hintere Radaufnahme war schlecht ausgefräst. Es fehlten ca 1,5-2mm, damit ich das LR einsetzen konnte (tolle Qualiprüfung!). Man konnte schon mit dem blossen Auge erkennen, das es zu eng/schräg war (man hat ja Vergleich auf der Gegenseite). Naja, jetzt funzt es. Ich glaube kaum, daß die Stabi leidet, da ich vorher die Materialdicke an der Gegenseite ausgemessen habe, damit ich nicht an der falschen Seite abFEILE.

Einschicken und so ein Quatsch dauert nur lange und ist teuer (bin momentan in CH). Und soo teuer ist der Rahmen nun auch nicht.


----------



## rODAHn (4. August 2008)

@ Stoppelhüpfer

Eigentlich ist der Rücken bei dem CUBE Trikot sehr kurz.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. August 2008)

Danke, das ist schlecht. Also doch besser in nem Laden anprobieren.  Nur wo?


----------



## sangriaeimer (4. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute mein LTD Race bestellt, nächste Woche hole ich es ab freu
> jetzt brauch ich nur noch paar Klamotten die passen, ist gar net so einfach habe ich heute gemerkt


jaaa! ich soll meines auch am Fr den 8.8.08 bekommen
(was für ein Datum  )
bin ja gespannt ob das klappt darf ich fragen was du
bezahlt hast? ich glaube ich habe zu wenig gehandelt 

hier habe ich noch eins gefunden bei Ebay: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-LTD-Race-20...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruss Michel


----------



## boergi82 (4. August 2008)

na dann Glückwunsch.
Hätte meins wohl auch diese Woche holen können bin am Wochenende aber eh nicht da und daher hol ich es am Montag.

ich zahle 1200, allerdings mit Click Pedale, Schuhe von Diadora, VSO Tacho und Getränkehalter. denke das ist Ok und vorallem ist es ein Händler bei mir in der Stadt bei dem ich früher schon immer war. und wenn was dran sein sollte fahr ich grad zu Ihm hin. Ist mir pers. so lieber wie im Netzt zu bestellen.
Was zahlst du denn für das Bike?


----------



## sangriaeimer (4. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> na dann Glückwunsch.
> Hätte meins wohl auch diese Woche holen können bin am Wochenende aber eh nicht da und daher hol ich es am Montag.
> 
> ich zahle 1200, allerdings mit Click Pedale, Schuhe von Diadora, VSO Tacho und Getränkehalter. denke das ist Ok und vorallem ist es ein Händler bei mir in der Stadt bei dem ich früher schon immer war. und wenn was dran sein sollte fahr ich grad zu Ihm hin. Ist mir pers. so lieber wie im Netzt zu bestellen.
> Was zahlst du denn für das Bike?


na da bin ich ja beruhigt zahle 1100 (Händler auch in der nähe bei mir)
darf mir aber noch was aussuchen, werde nächste Woche mal genau berichten.


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. August 2008)

jo die händler gehen mit dem preis nicht deutlich runter, das rad ist so beliebt da müssen sie das nicht. haben gesagt, wenns ich nicht kaufe, dann kommt bald der nächste und da haben sie wohl recht.


----------



## Schelle (5. August 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> @ Stoppelhüpfer
> 
> Eigentlich ist der Rücken bei dem CUBE Trikot sehr kurz.



Ab wann zählt es als lang? Bei Gonso, Protective und Co sind die Rücken nicht so lang geschnitten...

Das Trikot fällt eigentlich eine Nummer zu klein aus. Ich trage normalerweise auch die M aber bei dem Cube Trikot passt die L (48) gerade noch so... (selber 1,84m & 85 kg). Bei einem Händler hatte ich vorher gelesen, das man das Trikot eine Nummer größer bestellen soll.

@rODAHn 1,85m & 72 kg -> hm ist doch schon recht schlank oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (5. August 2008)

"Sportlich Schlank" würde ich sagen!
...oder in Bikersprache: "Windschnittig".


----------



## Iceman76 (5. August 2008)

Hi !

Irgendwie sitze ich auf meinem Race etwas zu gestreckt oben.
Würde es Abhilfe schaffen einen Syntace F139 Vorbau mit Syntace Duraflite 2014 Lenker vom Cube Reaction 2008 zu montieren oder würdet Ihr etwas andere empfehlen?

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## rODAHn (5. August 2008)

Ein Damenrad...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (5. August 2008)

Ich hab heute das erste, und vorerst auch letzte, große Update am Race durchgeführt.
XT-Kurbeln, XT-Shifter, XT-Down-Swing-Umwerfer und neue Griffe.
Die Kurbeln gefielen mir schon immer und die alten war das, was mich am Race am meisten gestört hat und wahrscheinlich kann ich sie an meinem Alltagsrad weiter verwenden. Genauso wie die Shifter, warum also Dero für das Alltagsrad holen? Wenn man für etwas mehr Geld neue XT ans Race und gebrauchte LX ans Rabeneik bekommen kann? 
Der Umwerfer war auch schon lange fällig, halte von Top-Swing nicht soviel, verdreckt zu schnell und quittiert dann den Dienst und da wird die Gelegenheit natürlich zum Aufrüsten genutzt.
Und die Griffe am Race sind ja nur unangenehm hart. Hoffe die neuen sind besser. Außerdem finde ich hier und da etwas Rot am Race ganz schickt.
Interessanterweise habe ich bei der ganze Aktion nur 129 Gramm eingespart. Die LX-Shifter sind beispielsweise genauso schwer wie die XT. Und bei den Umwerfern ist auch kein großer Unterschied. (4g)






​
Ein Bild vom ganzen gibt es die Tage noch. Aber bin gerade erst fertig geworden und draußen ist es schon dunkel.

Und jetzt mach ich mir hier bestimmt einige Feinde:
Ich hab heute im Shop zum ersten mal ein blaues Race in Natura gesehen. Und ich bin froh es damals doch nicht genommen zu haben. 
Wenn also noch jemand ein blaues Race, glaube war ein 18er, sucht, in Hamburg steht noch eins!


----------



## Wildcamp (6. August 2008)

Leer mal deinen Mülleimer 
EDIT sagt: Warum hast du nicht auch gleich eine HG93 Kette montiert? Läuft und schaltet sich merkbar besser.
ACHTUNG: Dies ist nu eine Frage, ich möchte niemanden etwas aufdrängen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. August 2008)

Das ist doch nur Papier, da geht noch viiiiel rein, und bis zum Container ist es sooooo weit.

Die alte Kette hat erst 1300 km runter, da kann ich noch etwas mit fahren und dann tauschen.
Merkt man einer höherwertigen Kette wirklich nen Unterschied beim Schalten an? Konnte mir die Unterschiede nie ganz erklären.
In der Form vorgetragen ist das ja auch okay, man fühlt sich nicht gleich als doof abgestempelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonja1972 (6. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab das Ltd Race in white/candyblue gesehen und Probe gefahren und mich gleich in das Rad verliebt.

Allerdings finde ich hat es etwas wenig XT Ausstattung.

Möchte für den Preis noch ein paar Extras rausholen beim Verkaufsgespräch wie z.B. Tacho, Klingel, Satteltasche und evtl. XT Teile. Was wäre denn ratsam gegen XT auszutauschen?

Was habt ihr beim Händler noch ausgehandelt?

Bin noch absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Wildcamp (6. August 2008)

Sonja1972 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab das Ltd Race in white/candyblue gesehen und Probe gefahren und mich gleich in das Rad verliebt.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich hat es etwas wenig XT Ausstattung.
> ...



Hi,
Klingel  bei dem Bike  Ein lautes ACHTUNG aus deinen Mund reicht. Aber wenn du eine Klingel möchtest, na bitte aber vergesse dann nicht dir auch Katzenaugen in die Speichen zu klemmen 

Gegen XT tauschen würde ich als aller erstes den Umwerfer evtl. auch noch die Kurbel (kommt darauf an was du bereit bist zu investeren). Wenn du die Kurbel auch tauscht, dann sollten natürlich zur Vollständigkeit die XT Shifter nicht fehlen  und mehr gibt ea auch schon nicht zum Tauschen.

Ach ja, Glückwunsch zur neuen Liebe 

Edit sagt: Wenn du einen wirklich super Händler hast, sollte/könnte komplett XT für 1100,- EUR drin sein. Also Kurbel, Umwerfer und Shifter.


----------



## Wildcamp (6. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Merkt man einer höherwertigen Kette wirklich nen Unterschied beim Schalten an?



Also ich bilde mir ein JA. Kann aber bei mir auch nur ein Placeboeffekt sein. Egal, Hauptsache es wirkt


----------



## axisofjustice (6. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> Klingel  bei dem Bike  Ein lautes ACHTUNG aus deinen Mund reicht.



Sprachs und kam sich dämlich vor. Bevor ich bei jedem Wanderer "hallo" schrei, montier ich mir ne 2-Billigklingel ans Rad und hab meine Ruhe. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Rumgeschreie auch nur Luft kostet. 



> Möchte für den Preis noch ein paar Extras rausholen beim Verkaufsgespräch wie z.B. Tacho, Klingel, Satteltasche und evtl. XT Teile. Was wäre denn ratsam gegen XT auszutauschen?



Versuch eventuell, erstmal das ganze andere Zubehör zu bekommen. Evtl. Schutzbleche, nen ordentlichen Tacho etc.


----------



## rODAHn (6. August 2008)

@ Stoppelhüpfer

Die Kette (HG93) sowie eine XT Kassette solltest Du auf jeden Fall noch tauschen!
..bei "actionsports.de" kostest beides zusammen nur 40,- Euro und lohnt sich wirklich.

Die Schaltvorgänge werden viel "knackiger" gerade am Berg.

Nur so als Tipp von mir. (Habs auch gemacht)

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## breakdenzer (6. August 2008)

Wenn dir dein Händler wirklich für 1100 auf komplett XT umbaut, fätte ich gerne die Nummer.
OK ich hab das Bike für 950 und anderen Shiftern bekommen, aber kein Händler wird die Kurbel für nen Hunni wechseln...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. August 2008)

@ Sonja1972: Gute Wahl! Wenn Du totale Anfängerin bist, hast Du wahrscheinlich noch kein Zubehör, da würde ich erstmal versuchen da was zu machen. Also Luftpumpe, Gabelpumpe, Eventuell Schutzbleche, Klingel, Tacho.... und was man sonst noch so braucht.
Wenn Du mit Clicks fahren willst, wäre das aber noch der allererste Punkt. 

@Wildcamp: Danke für den Tipp. 
Ich hab auch ne Klingel dran, empfinde ich als sehr praktisch. Kannst ja oben auf dem Bild mal schauen, fällt kaum auf und wiegt wirklich nicht die Welt.

@rODAHn: Danke für den Tipp. Werd die alte Kette & Kassette noch runterfahren und dann ersetzen.

Komme gerade von der ersten Testfahrt wieder. Bin sehr zufrieden. Lob an Hersteller und *hüstel* Werkstatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



. 
Hier das versprochenen Komplettbild: 


​


----------



## Sonja1972 (6. August 2008)

Hi,
danke euch schonmal für die vielen Tipps!!!

Also Kette XT HG 93
Kassette XT CS-M770 9fach richtig?
Umwerfer XT FD-M770 Top-Swing richtig? weil ich noch 2 andere XT gefunden hab...

Sind eigentlich die Klickpedale schon dran oder muss man die separat dazu kaufen?

Wer von euch fährt das Race mit Schutzblechen?

Ach ja und noch eine Frage zur Rahmengrösse - ich habe es in 18 Probe gefahren und der Händler hat jetzt extra noch das 16er bestellt damit ich vergleichen kann.

Ich bin 1,60 m gross - was meint ihr welches wäre für mich besser???

_Kann es gar nicht erwarten bis ich das Fahrrad zuhause stehen hab!!!_


----------



## 900degrees (6. August 2008)

Also das 18" fahren einige hier, inkl. mir, mit 1,80m / 85cm Schritt. Also Ã¼ber 16" solltest du auf keinen Fall gehen.

Klickies sind keine dran, die XT kosten bei H&S ca. 40â¬.

Ich hab mir Schutzbleche mitgenommen und frag mich mittlerweile warum, hatte sie noch nie dran. Hatte aber auch noch net das VergnÃ¼gen im richtigen Sauwetter zu fahren. Ohne siehts jedenfalls besser aus


----------



## Wildcamp (7. August 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> ...aber kein Händler wird die Kurbel für nen Hunni wechseln...



Hi,
das würde ich so nicht sagen. Die XT Kurbel kostet ja nur 100,- EUR im Netz. Also gehen wir mal davon aus das die XT Kurbel ca. 65,- im EK kostet. Der Händler kann die originale Kurbel ja auch behalten und als neu verkaufen für ca. 50-60,- EUR. Also wäre der Kurbeltausch ein Preisnachlass von um die 5-15 EUR. Dann noch der Tausch von Umwerfer, Shifter, Kassette und Kette. Sagen wir hier mal einen Mehrwert/Aufpreis von ca. 80,- EUR. So sind wir bei 95,- sagen wir 100,- Euro.
Und 200,- Preisnachlass von 1100,- sollten bei jeden Händler drin sein. Also mehr als genug für einen komplett XT-Umbau. Zummindest bei Saisonbeginn. Aber da ja so gut wie alle Cube Modelle vergriffen sind, könnte es in der Tat schwer werden so viel zu feilschen.

Aber das ist nur ein Gedanke von mir. Vieleicht bin ich von meinen Händlern verwöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (7. August 2008)

@Sonja:
Versteif Dich nicht so dadrauf unbedingt XT Bauteile ans Bike zu bekommen. Du wirst nämlich für Zubehör noch jede Menge Geld ausgeben (muss). Der Tipp mit Kette und Kassette war für mich bestimmt. Du musst früher oder später eh tauschen, weil es Verschleißteile sind. Und wenn Du unbedingt den Umwerfer wechseln willst, würde ich persönlich Dir zu einem Down-Swing raten.
Clickpedale sind nicht dran. Das wäre etwas, was wirklich getäuscht werden sollte, wenn Du mit Clicks fahren willst.

Meinst Du etwa fest montierte Schutzbleche?
Wenn es ganz ganz ganz knüppeldick kommt, klemm ich ein Blech an die Sattelstütze und eins unters Unterrohr (ist das schräge überm Vorderrad wo der große Cube-Striftzug drauf ist.) Aber meistens wird dann nach der Tour eben etwas mehr geputzt. Und die Klamotten müssen eh gewaschen werden.


----------



## Wildcamp (7. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Aber meistens wird dann nach der Tour eben etwas mehr geputzt. Und die Klamotten müssen eh gewaschen werden.



So handhabe ich das auch. Schutzbleche befinden sich gar nicht in meinen Besitz. Hab nur ne Regenjacke vom Aldi


----------



## BeginnerX (7. August 2008)

Sonja1972 schrieb:


> Ach ja und noch eine Frage zur Rahmengrösse - ich habe es in 18 Probe gefahren und der Händler hat jetzt extra noch das 16er bestellt damit ich vergleichen kann.
> 
> Ich bin 1,60 m gross - was meint ihr welches wäre für mich besser???



Probier auf jeden Fall das 16".
Ich fahre es mit 1,70 m und meine Freundin fährt ein 16" Attention mit knappen 1,60 m.
Zudem ist das Race auch etwas gestreckter wie das Attention -> 16"

Habe auch zwischen 16" und 18" gewählt und mich fürs 16" entschieden.


----------



## volli40 (7. August 2008)

Hi, 
ohne Frage würde ich das 16" nehmen.
Bei einer Größe von 1,60 ist es ideal.


----------



## Kasinx (7. August 2008)

16"

Klar

Ich würde auch bei Zwischengrössen (bin 183) eher zum Kleineren tendieren. (für mich wäre das M oder 18" anstatt 20").
Ist in der Praxis wesentlich wendiger und wenn dir doch das Oberrohr zu unsportlich ist kannste es mit dem Vorbau und Sattel "verlängern"


----------



## Zaphod1 (7. August 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> @ Stoppelhüpfer
> 
> Die Kette (HG93) sowie eine XT Kassette solltest Du auf jeden Fall noch tauschen!
> ..bei "actionsports.de" kostest beides zusammen nur 40,- Euro und lohnt sich wirklich.
> ...



hi, sind das die richtigen komponenten ?

Shimano XT Cassette CS-M770 9-fach 2008 33.90 EUR
Shimano XT Kette HG 93 9fach nicht verpackt 12.99 EUR

ich komm zwar 46.89 EUR aber das ist auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## kal-el (7. August 2008)

hallo,

ich warte auf mein XMS und habe gerade mit dem HÄndler telefoniert und eben auch die erwähnte Kettenkombination abgeklopft - er meinte, dass sich das Upgrade nicht lohnt, auch am Berg wäre das nicht zu merken.
Weil ich es mir auch überlegt hatte aufgrund der postings hier....
kal-el


----------



## Wildcamp (7. August 2008)

kal-el schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich warte auf mein XMS und habe gerade mit dem HÄndler telefoniert und eben auch die erwähnte Kettenkombination abgeklopft - er meinte, dass sich das Upgrade nicht lohnt, auch am Berg wäre das nicht zu merken.
> Weil ich es mir auch überlegt hatte aufgrund der postings hier....
> kal-el



Vieleicht ist dein Händler zu faul es zu tauschen


----------



## breakdenzer (7. August 2008)

Die XT-Kurbel kostet bei den drei größten Versendern, die fast alle auch selbst Bikes bauen die 100,- 
Wenn du bei deinem Händler um die Ecke gehst, hat er mit Glück ein bis zwei XT Gruppen auf Lager - und der wird dir die Kurbel für höchstens 150 wechseln...
Selbst H&S wollte als ich Anfangs das Bike angefragt habe noch 135 Aufpreis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (7. August 2008)

Naja du kaufst ja nicht die Kurbel, sondern er tauscht sie, sprich behÃ¤lt die alte und schraubt die XT dran. Mehr als 60â¬ darf das Upgrade dann einfach net kosten.


----------



## rODAHn (7. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> hi, sind das die richtigen komponenten ?
> 
> Shimano XT Cassette CS-M770 9-fach 2008 33.90 EUR
> Shimano XT Kette HG 93 9fach nicht verpackt 12.99 EUR
> ...




Ja, das ist super richtig!


----------



## Zaphod1 (8. August 2008)

mich würden noch meinungen von anderen interessieren wie sinnvoll das upgrade von kette und kassette auf XT ist.

was mir am LTD race nicht gefallen hat ist der subjektiv verzögerte schaltvorgang (zeit vom betätigen des hebels bis sich tatsächlich am schaltwerk was tut) und das lange "schaltloch" (zeit bis die kette wieder sitzt und man wieder kräftig in die pedale treten kann). ich kenne leider die fachausdrücke nicht aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine. Ich bin im urlaub ein Giant Terrago 0 gefahren, ( siehe hier: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/mountain/1831/30913 ), und da ging die schaltung wesentlich schneller: erstens reagierte das schlatwerk sofort auf das betätigen des schalthebels und zweitens rastete die kette dann auch merkbar schneller wieder ein. es kann sein dass mir subjektiv die unterschiede größer vorkamen als sie tatsächlich waren, jedenfalls war ich überrascht dass ein eingentlich billigeres mtb diesbezüglich besser ist. oder kann es sein dass das ltd race nur deswegen "schaltlahm" war weil es noch brandneu und nicht eingefahren war ?

lange rede kurzer sinn, ist wirklich ein spürbarer unterschied beim upgrade von kette +  kassette auf XT zu merken ?

danke !


----------



## volli40 (8. August 2008)

Hi,
sinnvoll erst nach verschleiß.

Volker


----------



## aloha2002 (8. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> mich würden noch meinungen von anderen interessieren wie sinnvoll das upgrade von kette und kassette auf XT ist.
> 
> was mir am LTD race nicht gefallen hat ist der subjektiv verzögerte schaltvorgang (zeit vom betätigen des hebels bis sich tatsächlich am schaltwerk was tut) und das lange "schaltloch" (zeit bis die kette wieder sitzt und man wieder kräftig in die pedale treten kann). ich kenne leider die fachausdrücke nicht aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine. Ich bin im urlaub ein Giant Terrago 0 gefahren, ( siehe hier: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/mountain/1831/30913 ), und da ging die schaltung wesentlich schneller: erstens reagierte das schlatwerk sofort auf das betätigen des schalthebels und zweitens rastete die kette dann auch merkbar schneller wieder ein. es kann sein dass mir subjektiv die unterschiede größer vorkamen als sie tatsächlich waren, jedenfalls war ich überrascht dass ein eingentlich billigeres mtb diesbezüglich besser ist. oder kann es sein dass das ltd race nur deswegen "schaltlahm" war weil es noch brandneu und nicht eingefahren war ?
> 
> ...



...der Frage würd ich mich anschließen. 
Wie erkennt man überdies genau den Abnutzungsgrad??

Meine Fahreindrücke sind ähnlich, aber richtig gemerkt habe ich den Unterschied zum ersten Mal als ich letztends auf dem Canyon mit X9-Schaltung und Umwerfer gefahren bin. Das nenn ich mal knackiges, direkts schalten, da kann Shimano echt nicht mithalten mMn.

Ich bin am überlegen auch noch den Versuch von Kassette+Kettenwechsel zu unternehmen oder sogar das System zu wechseln wenn mal Kohle da ist.

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Wildcamp (8. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Mal ganz OT.
> Was ist eigentlich von euch Race fahren das absolute Traumbike?
> Meines gibt es leider nicht
> Aber es wäre das Cube Sting XTR Teamline 2008 als Carbonrahmen und mit Formula Oro K24 Carbon Bremse und DT-Swiss Carbon Dämpfer mit Lock-Out am Lenker.
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4853339&postcount=1916

So Jungs,
nun ist es amtlich, das Cube Sting wird es wie von mir gewünscht 2009 als Carbon geben 
Als hätte ichs gewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (8. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> mich würden noch meinungen von anderen interessieren wie sinnvoll das upgrade von kette und kassette auf XT ist.



Kette würde ich gleich eine XTR nehmen - oder SRAM (wegen Powerlink). Bei den Kassetten ist zwischen LX und XT ein deutlicher Gewichtssprung. Ich verstehe auch überhaupt nicht, warum da bei den Stangenbikes so gespart wird. AMS PRO, Reaction und sogar das Elite haben je nach Ausstattungsvariante eine HG50 (Deore) Kassette. Passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest der Ausstattung.

Da die Aufpreise kaum der Rede Wert sind, sind die paar Kröten auf jeden Fall sinnvoll angelegt. Eine funktionierende, also noch nicht verschlissene LX Ausstattung würde ich deswegen allerdings auch nicht wegwerfen.

@breakdenzer: Mein Händler wollte damals 40.- für das Kurbelupgrade von LX auf XT.


----------



## Wildcamp (8. August 2008)

Hi,
da ich mit meiner Freundin von 22.08-25.08.08 ne kleine Bayern Tour machen werde (wer will kann gerne mitfahren), habe ich dies gleich genutzt um mir ein paar neue Bikesachen zu kaufen.
Habe mir eben diese schönen Dinge bestellt 

-FSA XC-180 Flat OS MTB Lenker weiß
-Ritchey WCS SL Bar Ends kurz
-Ritchey WCS ERGO True Grip Lenkergriffe
-Specialized Future Shock Pump
-Specialized BG Ridge Vollfinger Handschuh
-Tacx Source 0,75 Liter Trinkflasche 1x in weiß und 1 x in transparent dunkelblau
-2x Elite Custom Race Flaschenhalter weiß/blau
-2x Schwalbe Schlauch AV 14 Extra Light
-2x Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution 2,1" 
-Topeak Compact Survival Tool Wedge Satteltasche
-CB Power Pump Pro black 
-SKS Airgun Pro

Edit: Wer von euch hat seine Reba schon zur 50 Stunden Inspektion gegeben und was habt ihr bezahlt?


----------



## 900degrees (8. August 2008)

Warum 2.1er Reifen, wenn ich fragen darf? Wegen den paar Gramm? Auf dem Bike meiner Freundin sind 2.1er RR drauf, die sind sowas von mickrig, noch schlechterer Grip als der 2.25er... abgesehen davon bescheinigt eigentlich jeder Test den schmalen Reifen im Gelände schlechteren Rollwiderstand als den breiteren.

Wenn die Maulweite der Felge groß genug ist (hat das mal jemand gemessen? bin zu Faul ), werd ich vorne auf 2.4, hinten 2.25 Nic gehen.


----------



## r19andre (8. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> ...der Frage würd ich mich anschließen.
> Wie erkennt man überdies genau den Abnutzungsgrad??
> 
> Meine Fahreindrücke sind ähnlich, aber richtig gemerkt habe ich den Unterschied zum ersten Mal als ich letztends auf dem Canyon mit X9-Schaltung und Umwerfer gefahren bin. Das nenn ich mal knackiges, direkts schalten, da kann Shimano echt nicht mithalten mMn.
> ...



Hi,
dann fahre mal die aktuellen XT Schalthebel oder halt XTR. Die schalten genauso knackig und würde ich an einem neuen Rad eher umbauen wie die Kette oder Kassette!!!
Die LX sind doch am MTB mist. Druckpunkt? kennen die nicht. 
Da sind 10oder20 ,- besser angelegt.

Andre


----------



## Zaphod1 (9. August 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann fahre mal die aktuellen XT Schalthebel oder halt XTR. Die schalten genauso knackig und wÃ¼rde ich an einem neuen Rad eher umbauen wie die Kette oder Kassette!!!
> Die LX sind doch am MTB mist. Druckpunkt? kennen die nicht.
> Da sind 10oder20 ,-â¬ besser angelegt.
> ...




machen die schalthebel mehr unterschied als das schaltwerk ?


----------



## r19andre (9. August 2008)

jab,
aber bei Sram wird halt sowieso direkter geschaltet mit einer 1:1 Übersetzung. Shimano hat halt 1:2, da ist der Leerweg immer ein wenig länger. 

Andre


----------



## boergi82 (9. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

war grad beim Händler. mein Race ist heute gekommen und Montag Abend hole ich es ab ! 
Lieferzeit 1 Woche, das ist OK denke ich!


----------



## aloha2002 (9. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich mit meiner Freundin von 22.08-25.08.08 ne kleine Bayern Tour machen werde (wer will kann gerne mitfahren), habe ich dies gleich genutzt um mir ein paar neue Bikesachen zu kaufen.
> Habe mir eben diese schönen Dinge bestellt
> 
> ...



Die Light-Schläuche würd ich für ne Tour,wenn's kein MTB-Rennen ist, gleich mal weglassen.  Wozu auch? Die Gefahr einen Platten zu bekommen für ein paar Grämmchen Gewicht?


----------



## aloha2002 (9. August 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann fahre mal die aktuellen XT Schalthebel oder halt XTR. Die schalten genauso knackig und würde ich an einem neuen Rad eher umbauen wie die Kette oder Kassette!!!
> Die LX sind doch am MTB mist. Druckpunkt? kennen die nicht.
> Da sind 10oder20 ,- besser angelegt.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Ich werd's mal abwägen und schauen ob ich mal was vergleichbares fahren und testen kann...


----------



## aloha2002 (9. August 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Warum 2.1er Reifen, wenn ich fragen darf? Wegen den paar Gramm? Auf dem Bike meiner Freundin sind 2.1er RR drauf, die sind sowas von mickrig, noch schlechterer Grip als der 2.25er... abgesehen davon bescheinigt eigentlich jeder Test den schmalen Reifen im Gelände schlechteren Rollwiderstand als den breiteren.
> 
> Wenn die Maulweite der Felge groß genug ist (hat das mal jemand gemessen? bin zu Faul ), werd ich vorne auf 2.4, hinten 2.25 Nic gehen.



Zwischen NN und RR ist aber auch ein großer unterschied, auch bei breite 2.1!
Ich fahre die NN 2.1 im Sommer und NN 2.5 im Winter. Ich spiele dabei verstärkt mir dem Luftdruck und stelle ihn je nach angedachter Tour ein.
mMn ne optimale Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (9. August 2008)

So, ich hab das Race mal ne Woche intensiver genutzt: Schön dreckig gemacht und viel im Regen stehen lassen, dann wieder ohne Putzen (ging nicht ohne Wasser) gefahren.

Jetzt hat es an echt vielen Stellen Flugrost (diverse Schrauben, Ritzel, ...). Wie bekomm ich den wieder weg, und wie beugt man sowas vor?


----------



## Wildcamp (9. August 2008)

Hi,
das mit den NN 2.1" ist ein fehler meiner Seits. Wollte 2.25er bestellen, habe aber tatsächlich 2.1er bestellt 
Die Schläuche AV14 Extra Light habe ich eben auch gegen die AV13 (die ich irgendwie übersehen habe und so im glauben war das nur die Extra Light lieferbar sind) getauscht. Sprich ich habe den Shop eine Mail geschrieben mit bitte um Änderung.
Also alles wieder in bester Ordnung


----------



## Wildcamp (9. August 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> So, ich hab das Race mal ne Woche intensiver genutzt: Schön dreckig gemacht und viel im Regen stehen lassen, dann wieder ohne Putzen (ging nicht ohne Wasser) gefahren.
> 
> Jetzt hat es an echt vielen Stellen Flugrost (diverse Schrauben, Ritzel, ...). Wie bekomm ich den wieder weg, und wie beugt man sowas vor?



Sorry aber jetzt können mich gerne wieder alle Steinigen, aber wie dumm muß man sein???
Der Hammer ist dann auch noch das du frägst wie man dem Vorbeugt 
Ich würde es mal mit putzen probieren und vorallem nicht im REGEN stehn lassen


----------



## powerbar__ (9. August 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was für ein Schönwetterfahrer du bist Wildcamp, aber es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die fahren ihr MTB im Dreck, wenn es Regnet - und jetzt kommt der Hammer: Sogar mehrere Tage am Stück. Und können es zwischendrin nicht putzen 
Ich hoffe wegen dieser Erkenntnis hast du heute abend keine Albträume - das würde ich mir nie zu schulden lassen kommen 

Ne mal im Ernst: Das Ding muss das Aushalten, das dann Flugrost ansetzt ist auch klar, mir ging es nur drum, wie man diesen dann wieder am besten aus den Schraubenköpfen rausbekommt.
Und falls es noch jemand anderen interessiert: Vor längeren Touren ein bissl WD40 in die Köpfe sprühen, das soll helfen. Und auch den bereits vorhandenen wieder vertreiben.

Also alles noch viel Spaß mit ihrem Race, ob an der Eisdiele oder im Dreck


----------



## sangriaeimer (9. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> na dann Glückwunsch.
> Hätte meins wohl auch diese Woche holen können bin am Wochenende aber eh nicht da und daher hol ich es am Montag.
> 
> ich zahle 1200, allerdings mit Click Pedale, Schuhe von Diadora, VSO Tacho und Getränkehalter. denke das ist Ok und vorallem ist es ein Händler bei mir in der Stadt bei dem ich früher schon immer war. und wenn was dran sein sollte fahr ich grad zu Ihm hin. Ist mir pers. so lieber wie im Netzt zu bestellen.
> Was zahlst du denn für das Bike?


also ich habe 1140 bezahlt mit XT kurbel, karbon hörnchen, ein einfacher sigma Tacho und durchsichtige Aufkleber damidt die kette den lack nicht zerkratzt.


Ja vielleicht hätte ich die Schalthebel (LX) auch noch gegen XT austauschen lassen sollen. hmm kann ich ja immer noch,
oder gegen XTR aber was ist da besser dran?
und kann man das selber machen?


----------



## Wildcamp (9. August 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was für ein Schönwetterfahrer du bist Wildcamp, aber es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die fahren ihr MTB im Dreck, wenn es Regnet - und jetzt kommt der Hammer: Sogar mehrere Tage am Stück. Und können es zwischendrin nicht putzen
> Ich hoffe wegen dieser Erkenntnis hast du heute abend keine Albträume - das würde ich mir nie zu schulden lassen kommen
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst: Das Ding muss das Aushalten, das dann Flugrost ansetzt ist auch klar, mir ging es nur drum, wie man diesen dann wieder am besten aus den Schraubenköpfen rausbekommt.
> ...



Hi,
du wiedersprichst dich. Entweder du hast das Race wie zuerst geschrieben mehrere Tage im Regen stehen lassen oder du bist mehrere Tage hintereinander im Regen gefahren. Im zweiteren Fall wäre es nämlich unmöglich das die Ritzel Flugrost ansetzen  Außerdem würde dies auch nicht passieren wenn man sein Bike pflegt und die Kette fettet.
Aber egal, fakt ist so wie du es zuerst geschrieben hast liest es sich einfach sau doof und anhand des Geschriebenen dachte ich mir 

Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal an der Eisdiele. Ich bin dann der mit der grünen und brutal lauten poser Kawa der wärend er sein Eis lutscht immer wieder den Motor auf 16.000 dreht das ja jeder mitbekommt das ich da bin


----------



## powerbar__ (9. August 2008)

Ich war Campen, hab jeden Tag kürze Touren (~2h) unternommen, und es hat eigentlich recht lange immer geregnet, mal beim fahren, mal beim stehen...
Anyway, falls es jemand interessiert: WD40 scheint (Bei Schraubenköpfen) zu helfen.


----------



## Fw-Eis (9. August 2008)

Es sollte nicht sein... nach zwei Monaten wartezeit auf das bike heute nun die bittere Wahrheit: !TOTALSCHADEN! Ich verabscheue Autofahrer auf Feldwegen. 

na hoffentlich gibts bei den neuen cubes auch son geiles ding

Lg


----------



## boergi82 (9. August 2008)

@sangriaeimer

na das ist ja mal kein schlechter preis. und hast dein bike gestern geholt?

die kurbel und so tausche ich erst bei verschleiß denke die ausstattung ist erst mal völlig in ordnung für mich. fange ja erst wieder an zu fahren 

hast du schon paar bilder gemacht? die bar ends würden mich interessieren. habe mir extra noch keine drangemacht, komme hoffentlich auch so die berge hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (9. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> war grad beim Händler. mein Race ist heute gekommen und Montag Abend hole ich es ab !
> Lieferzeit 1 Woche, das ist OK denke ich!




ja geil ich warte 4 wochen und es ist immer noch nicht da 

wurde deines vom händler direkt bei cube bestellt ?


----------



## boergi82 (10. August 2008)

ja hab meins bei meinem händler vor Ort bestellt. Er meinte kein thema die wären noch vorrätig. das letzt 18" hatte er einen tag vorher verkauft und 20" war noch im laden. Montag war ich dort und habe Ihm gesagt er soll es bestellen und heute war es da!

wo hast du deins bestellt und welche Farbe??


----------



## Wildcamp (10. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> die kurbel und so tausche ich erst bei verschleiß denke die ausstattung ist erst mal völlig in ordnung...



Hi,
so denke ich auch. Werde die Kurbel, Umwerfer, Shifter, Kassette und Kette erst 09 tauschen wenn ich mein neues Bike habe  Bis jetzt habe ich erst 1000 km runter.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (10. August 2008)

sangriaeimer schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht hätte ich die Schalthebel (LX) auch noch gegen XT austauschen lassen sollen. hmm kann ich ja immer noch,
> oder gegen XTR aber was ist da besser dran?
> und kann man das selber machen?


Wenn Du handwerklich keine absolute Obernull bist, ist das kein Problem. Brauchst noch nicht einmal irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug.



Fw-Eis schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht sein... nach zwei Monaten wartezeit auf das bike heute nun die bittere Wahrheit: !TOTALSCHADEN! Ich verabscheue Autofahrer auf Feldwegen.
> 
> na hoffentlich gibts bei den neuen cubes auch son geiles ding
> 
> Lg


Was ist passiert?


----------



## Fw-Eis (10. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?



Feldweg, Kreuzung, Auto, Ich -> Bumm^^

Schaltung ist total kaputt und auf dem Rahmen ist keine Garantie mehr und knie is auch etwas lediert.   is schon sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## aloha2002 (10. August 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> Feldweg, Kreuzung, Auto, Ich -> Bumm^^
> 
> Schaltung ist total kaputt und auf dem Rahmen ist keine Garantie mehr und knie is auch etwas lediert.   is schon sehr ärgerlich...



Hi,
das ist leider etwas kryptisch wie Du Deinen Unfall schilderst.
Wieso sollte keine Garantie mehr drauf sein? Du sprichst doch von Deinem neuen Race oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (10. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> so denke ich auch. Werde die Kurbel, Umwerfer, Shifter, Kassette und Kette erst 09 tauschen wenn ich mein neues Bike habe  Bis jetzt habe ich erst 1000 km runter.



Was hastn in Planung?
Wenn Du's schon mal gepostet hattest... ich hab mal ne zeitlang den Thread nicht weiter beobachtet.
Grüße
aloha


----------



## Wildcamp (10. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Was hastn in Planung?
> Wenn Du's schon mal gepostet hattest... ich hab mal ne zeitlang den Thread nicht weiter beobachtet.
> Grüße
> aloha



Hi,
Sting Carbon


----------



## aloha2002 (10. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sting Carbon



findet man schon irgendwo 09 modelle?
bisher gab's das sting nicht als carbon-modell oder?


----------



## Fw-Eis (10. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist leider etwas kryptisch wie Du Deinen Unfall schilderst.
> Wieso sollte keine Garantie mehr drauf sein? Du sprichst doch von Deinem neuen Race oder??



ok dann die ausführliche Beschreibung:
Bin auf einem feldweg mit geschätzten 20 Km/h gefahren, wollte an einer T Kreuzung nach rechts abbiegen, die Kreuzung ist schwer einzusehen, aber normalerweise fahren da keine land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Maschinen deswegen habe ich auch nur etwas abgebremst. Als ich dann die Kreuzung einsehen konnte sah ich ein schwarzes Auto das den Namen einer wichtigen Meeresströmung trägt und trat (zog^^) voll in die Eisen, bin mit Knie und hand Am Auto hängengeblieben. Das Auto hatte nach dem Aufprall noch einen Bremsweg von 5 Metern, ich stand sofort.

Am Auto ist vermutlich kein Schaden entstanden, ich sah auf dem Ersten Blick auch nur das meine Kette rausgesprungen ist (ich stand aber auch stark unter Schock). Der Autofahrer hat nach kurzer Überprüfung seines Fahrzeuges noch gefragt ob bei mir alles i.O. wäre, was ich dummerweise bejaht habe (das kann man wohl auf den Schock zurückführen) und ist danach weitergefahren. Nachdem ich mich dann etwas beruhigt habe, habe ich bei der Polizeivermittlung angerufen und wollte wissen ob es möglich ist den Fahrer wegen benutzung nichtöffentlicher Straßen und Gefährdung von Personen Anzuzeigen. Ich wurde sofort mit der Polizeieinsatzzentrale verbunden, der nette Herr wollte mir erst einen Krankenwagen schicken (Hab mich anscheinend noch nciht so gut angehört) und dann hat er gemeint ich solle aufs Präsidium Anzeige erstatten. 

Naja bin dann erstmal zu meinem BRK Ortsverband und habe mit meinen Freunden und Kollegen über mein weiteres vorgehen entschieden, bin dann erstmal mit einem ins Krankenhaus wo mir eine verstauchung des Kniegelenks diagnostiziert wurde. Da war mir klar das ich erstmal die Polizei brauche, die kamen dann zu mir und ich habe denen alles geschildert (Wahnsinn, 2x gefragt ob ich nen Helm aufhatte und dann wollten sie ihn noch sehen) und danach zum ort des geschehens.

Jetzt könnte ich Strafanzeige erstatten und natürlich meine Zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche erheben.

Naja bin dann gestern mal zum Fahrradhändler um mir nen Kostenvoranschlag zu hohlen und dann halt diese nachricht: "Also die Schaltung ist hinüber und auf den Rahmen geben wir keine Garantie mehr wegen verdacht auf Haarrisse". Somit wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.

Den Autofahrer erwarten jetzt also folgende Kosten: der derzeitige Marktwert des bikes (naja der dürfte nach 3 wochen noch nicht so arg runter sein), behandlungskosten meines Knies.

Die strafanzeige folgt wenn er meint das nicht zahlen zu müssen, aber dann wirds wirklich teuer.

Lg


----------



## aloha2002 (10. August 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> ok dann die ausführliche Beschreibung:
> Bin auf einem feldweg mit geschätzten 20 Km/h gefahren, wollte an einer T Kreuzung nach rechts abbiegen, die Kreuzung ist schwer einzusehen, aber normalerweise fahren da keine land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Maschinen deswegen habe ich auch nur etwas abgebremst. Als ich dann die Kreuzung einsehen konnte sah ich ein schwarzes Auto das den Namen einer wichtigen Meeresströmung trägt und trat (zog^^) voll in die Eisen, bin mit Knie und hand Am Auto hängengeblieben. Das Auto hatte nach dem Aufprall noch einen Bremsweg von 5 Metern, ich stand sofort.
> 
> Am Auto ist vermutlich kein Schaden entstanden, ich sah auf dem Ersten Blick auch nur das meine Kette rausgesprungen ist (ich stand aber auch stark unter Schock). Der Autofahrer hat nach kurzer Überprüfung seines Fahrzeuges noch gefragt ob bei mir alles i.O. wäre, was ich dummerweise bejaht habe (das kann man wohl auf den Schock zurückführen) und ist danach weitergefahren. Nachdem ich mich dann etwas beruhigt habe, habe ich bei der Polizeivermittlung angerufen und wollte wissen ob es möglich ist den Fahrer wegen benutzung nichtöffentlicher Straßen und Gefährdung von Personen Anzuzeigen. Ich wurde sofort mit der Polizeieinsatzzentrale verbunden, der nette Herr wollte mir erst einen Krankenwagen schicken (Hab mich anscheinend noch nciht so gut angehört) und dann hat er gemeint ich solle aufs Präsidium Anzeige erstatten.
> ...



Dann hoffe ich für Dich das überhaupt damit durchkommst gegen den PKW-Halter. Es war bestimmt taktisch unklug nicht direkt die Grünen zu rufen. Er kann genauso gut sagen, dass Du seine Frage ob's Dir gut ginge bejaht hast und die Aussagen stehen 1gegen1.

Mit Garantiefall hat's ja eh nichts zu tun. Seine Versicherung muß den Schaden übernehmen und fertig, ist doch egal ob noch Garantie drauf ist oder nicht. Besser sie ersetzen dir das komplette Rad denk ich als wenn Du nur Teile ersetzt bekommst. Dann biste auf der sicheren Seite und das 'Unglücksbike' ist passé!

Sei froh das nicht mehr passiert ist!!


----------



## Fw-Eis (10. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich für Dich das überhaupt damit durchkommst gegen den PKW-Halter. Es war bestimmt taktisch unklug nicht direkt die Grünen zu rufen. Er kann genauso gut sagen, dass Du seine Frage ob's Dir gut ginge bejaht hast und die Aussagen stehen 1gegen1.
> 
> Mit Garantiefall hat's ja eh nichts zu tun. Seine Versicherung muß den Schaden übernehmen und fertig, ist doch egal ob noch Garantie drauf ist oder nicht. Besser sie ersetzen dir das komplette Rad denk ich als wenn Du nur Teile ersetzt bekommst. Dann biste auf der sicheren Seite und das 'Unglücksbike' ist passé!
> 
> Sei froh das nicht mehr passiert ist!!



Wie gesagt, ich habe gesagt das es mir gut ginge, in dem moment tat mir auch noch ncihts weh...

Freilich hat das nix mit Garantie zutun, nur das das ich nie den Rahmen mehr bekommen werde, da der garnicht mehr Hergestellt wird... mist


----------



## aloha2002 (10. August 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe gesagt das es mir gut ginge, in dem moment tat mir auch noch ncihts weh...
> 
> Freilich hat das nix mit Garantie zutun, nur das das ich nie den Rahmen mehr bekommen werde, da der garnicht mehr Hergestellt wird... mist



Aber man bekommt doch in zahlreichen Online-Shops noch das weiß-blaue...
ich könnt mir auch gut vorstellen das sie weiter auf die farbkombi setzen. die nachfrage auf die farbe war doch sicherlich erfolgversprechend. das grüne und orange gibts doch jetzt auch schon saisonübergreifend


----------



## Fw-Eis (10. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Aber man bekommt doch in zahlreichen Online-Shops noch das weiß-blaue...
> ich könnt mir auch gut vorstellen das sie weiter auf die farbkombi setzen. die nachfrage auf die farbe war doch sicherlich erfolgversprechend. das grüne und orange gibts doch jetzt auch schon saisonübergreifend



Na dann hoff ich mal das beste, danke fürs mut machen


----------



## Wildcamp (10. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> findet man schon irgendwo 09 modelle?
> bisher gab's das sting nicht als carbon-modell oder?



Ja bisher gibts das Sting nur in Alu. Aber 09 in Carbon. In der neuen Bike ist das Sting Carbon und das neue Elite Titanium (was sehr geil ist) zu sehen.


----------



## aloha2002 (10. August 2008)

Mal ein Eindruck von meiner Flachland-Ausdauer-Strecke um den Rhein.
Hier auf ner Eisenbahnbrücke mit Blick auf den Mainzer Zollhafen.



War mal angenehm kühl heute 
Grüße
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (10. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> ja hab meins bei meinem händler vor Ort bestellt. Er meinte kein thema die wären noch vorrätig. das letzt 18" hatte er einen tag vorher verkauft und 20" war noch im laden. Montag war ich dort und habe Ihm gesagt er soll es bestellen und heute war es da!
> 
> wo hast du deins bestellt und welche Farbe??




ich habs in blau-weiß in 20" bestellt bei einem guten shop in wien. die können auch nichts machen ausser darauf warten dass cube endlich liefert.


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Mal ein Eindruck von meiner Flachland-Ausdauer-Strecke um den Rhein.
> Hier auf ner Eisenbahnbrücke mit Blick auf den Mainzer Zollhafen.
> 
> 
> ...



das cube ist auch das einzig schöne auf dem foto sorry


----------



## parker lewis (11. August 2008)

Ich hab mal en paar Fragen, als anfänger 

Bin drauf und dran mir das Race zu holen, jedoch bin ich mir nich ganz klar darüber, ob mich das Gerät auch aushält, ic bringe gut und gerne 110Kg auf die Waage und überlege, ob Federung und Bremsen das mitmachen... 

Werd das Bike wohl im Laufe der Woche mal probefahren und dann entscheiden, ob ich`s nehm. 

Wie sieht´s denn beim preis aus? Der Händler hat gesagt, für 1000 würd ich´s kriegen, wär´s denn da zu dreist noch größere Pedalen, nen Tacho und die erhöhung des Federweges auf 100oder 115mm rauszuhandeln?

Wäre für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## Wildcamp (11. August 2008)

Hi,
Cube gibt ein max. Gewicht von 110kg an. Geht also noch. Die Bremse packt das schon. Jedoch würde ich vorne von 180mm auf eine 200mm Scheibe wechseln (wird Bergab sonst zu schnell heiß und verliert somit an Bremsleistung). Für 1000,- EUR sollte auf jedenfall die Erhöung des Federwegs (100mm) drin sein. Wenn du Glück hast bekommst auch noch Pedale dazu. Da aber Saisonende kannst du glaube ich nur ein Upgarde der Gabel erwarten. Noch nen Tacho dazu kannst glaube ich vergessen.
Fazit: Rahmen, Gabel (schön viel Druck rein) und Bremsen (200er Scheibe vorne) halten dich schon aus.


----------



## parker lewis (11. August 2008)

Ich hoff ja eh, dass ich durch regelmäßiges Kurbeln bissel abspecke 

Jetzt hat mich grad der Dealer angerufen und meinte, dass LTD Race, wäre ausverkauft, aber ich würde für den gleichen Preis den Reaction Rahmen kriegen, eben mit den Parts vom LTD Race, was is davon zu halten? bzw welche Unterschiede sind da?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die flotte Antwort


----------



## sangriaeimer (11. August 2008)

Samstag war der grosse Tag habe mein Bike bekommen.


----------



## r19andre (11. August 2008)

cooles Rad aber schei..... montiert.

Hönrchen stehen viel zu steil nach oben. Pop Loc Leitung viel zu lang und bitte die Schaltungsposition beachten (klein-klein)

bitte noch ändern ;-)

Andre


----------



## Wildcamp (11. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mich grad der Dealer angerufen und meinte, dass LTD Race, wäre ausverkauft, aber ich würde für den gleichen Preis den Reaction Rahmen kriegen, eben mit den Parts vom LTD Race, was is davon zu halten? bzw welche Unterschiede sind da?


Davon ist sehr viel zu halten  der Reaktionsrahmen ist besser als der LTD.
Hat auch ein bißchen mehr Race Geo. Also noch sportlicher ausgelegt. Ist auch noch so um die 300g leichter.


----------



## parker lewis (11. August 2008)

Also kann ich da bedenkenlos zuschlagen? 

Was heißt denn mehr Race Geo? Längeres Oberrohr? Wollte mit dem Gerät auch bisschen abseits der Wege radeln 
Solllte ich dann lieber ne größe kleiner nehmen?

Hab ich dann eigtl noch en LTD Race, oder en Reaction mit schlechteren Parts? Darf ich mich dann hier in dem Fred noch bissel beteiligen?  
Hier spürt man förmlich die kompetenz :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (11. August 2008)

ja reaction rahmen ist technisch etwas besser, sieht aber nicht so gut aus


----------



## parker lewis (11. August 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings 
Ich hätte es in blau/weiß genommen, wenn ich die wahl gehabt hätte, aber da bin ich nich so festgelegt 

Meine Freundin würd das ganze schon anders sehen, aber dann hätte ich auch strass Steinchen am Bike 

Das Bike soll einfach nur Laune machen und halbwegs gescheite Parts haben, alles andere is erst mal nebensache


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. August 2008)

Der Reaction Rahmen hat ein etwas längeres Oberrohr und ist eher auf 85mm Gabeln ausgelegt. 100mm gehen zwar auch, aber das sieht dann nicht ganz so gut aus (meine Meinung). Daher lasse ich meine Reba auch demnächst auf 85mm traveln oder mache es selbst wenn ich nen Spacer bekomme. Aber mein Händler wollte mein aufgebautes Reaction ohnehin mal sehen, da kann er es gleich erledigen.
Hier ein vergleich (die Gabel im Race war vorher im Reaction, daher die gleiche Gabel auf den Bildern):
Race 16"



Reaction 18"


----------



## Wildcamp (11. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Also kann ich da bedenkenlos zuschlagen?
> 
> Was heißt denn mehr Race Geo? Längeres Oberrohr? Wollte mit dem Gerät auch bisschen abseits der Wege radeln
> Solllte ich dann lieber ne größe kleiner nehmen?
> ...



Da kannst du mal mehr als nur bedenkenlos zuschlagen.
Die GEO kannst du hier mal vergleichen:
Reaction vs. LTD 
Zur Rahmengröße:
Die Schritthöhe wird mit 0,226 multipliziert und somit ergibt sich der theoretische Wert der Rahmenhöhe in Zoll. Ein Zoll entspricht 2,54 cm.
Liegt der theoretische Wert zwischen zwei Größen, gilt folgende Faustregel:

    * bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher die kleinere Rahmenhöhe
    * bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise eher die nächstgrößere Rahmenhöhe

Du hast dann ein Reaction mit günstigeren Parts (schlecht sind sie nicht).
Klar kannst du dich hier beteiligen. Eines haben wir ja dennoch gemeinsam, die Freude am fahren


----------



## Wildcamp (11. August 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Der Reaction Rahmen hat ein etwas längeres Oberrohr...


Das Oberrohr ist genau das Rohr was am wenigsten Unterschied zum LTD hat. Bei 20" gerade mal 3mm. Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr sind hier schon kravierenter zu sehen/spüren (im zusammenspiel). Daher auch der große optische Unterschied zu LTD mit 100mm Gabel oder Reaction mit 100mm Gabel.
Aber laut Cube sind beide Rahmen auf 80mm bzw. 85mm ausgelegt (obwohl das Reaction auch mit 115mm zu haben ist). 
Ob nun der Rahmen in kombi. mit ner 100mm Gabel sch.... ausschaut ist doch nebensächlich. Hauptsache es ist fahrbar. Und auf Grund der GEO ist das Reaction besser zu fahren mit 100mm Federweg als ein LTD.

Wer also die Wahl zwischen Reaction und LTD Rahmen hat, sollte ganz klar zum Reaction Rahmen greifen.


----------



## boergi82 (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

so eben war es soweit habe mein Race abgeholt und es hat sofort angefangen zu schütten. 
Bin jetzt schnell die 2km vom Händler heimgefahren, des ding geht ab wie sau! aber mit der Ausfahrt wird es heute wohl nix mehr.

Eins gefällt mir leider nicht ganz so, es sind diese Truavit Kurbeln dran, na ja egal wird schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parker lewis (11. August 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei den beiden Bikes keinen Unterschied sehe 

Wie´s aussieht is mir relativ wurscht, hauptsache fährt sich gut 

Aber mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Wieso is auf den Pics dieser "Bogen" der Gabel hinten? Is das normal beim LTD?

Und inwieweit wirkt sich die Geo überhaupt auf´s Fahrverhalten aus? Ich mein, so grundlegendes is mir Klar, Sitzposition mittig, bzw weit hinten -> downhill
sitzposition vorne, gestreckt -> uphill/race

Aber, wie wirkt sich zum Beispiel die Länge vom Sattelrohr aus? also das Rohr, wo der Sattel rauskommt. 
Kann ich nich theoretisch den Rahmen ne nr kleiner nehmen und das Setup entsprechend meiner Tour verändern? Zum Beispiel: 
lange Tour -> Sattel hoch und nach hinten
freeride/downhill -> Sattel runter und bissel nach vorn
Oder spricht da was gegen? 

Wenn das bissel zu sehr OT is, kann mir der geneigte User gerne ne PN oder Email schicken 

Besten Dank soweit


----------



## Wildcamp (11. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei den beiden Bikes keinen Unterschied sehe
> 
> Wie´s aussieht is mir relativ wurscht, hauptsache fährt sich gut
> 
> ...



Hi,
OT ist hier so gut wie gar nichts bei dem was hier schon alles durchgekaut wurde 

Zu deinen Fragen:
Zur Gabel auf dem Pics. Das ist eine Manitu R7 bei der ist "der Bogen" hinten. Die Gabel ist aber nicht Serie. Bei Magura Gabeln gibt es einen vorne und einen hinten.

Die Geo wirkt sich enorm auf das Fahrverhalten aus. Kraft aufs Pedal usw. Dir dies alles zu erklären würde zu lange dauern. Fakt ist jedoch das man rein theoretisch mit nen Reaction Rahmen schneller fahren kann als mit einen LTD.
Mit nen kleineren Rahmen kann man mehr spielen/einstellen. Würde also immer nen kleneren empfhelen. Durch Vorbauten, Lenker und Sattelstütze lässt sich mit dem gleichen Rahmen ein ganz neues Bike zaubern.
Zur Sattel Frage: Deine Schrittlänge x 1,07 das Ergebniss ist die optimale Länge in cm von Padal bis Satteloberkannte. Grüne Strecke.




Mit dieser Position bekommst du die meiste Kraft auf´s Pedal. Diese Position ist für Touren sowie Rennen geeignet. Kann aber bei manchen Menschen andere als bisher genutzte Muskel ansprechen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (11. August 2008)

welche helme habt ihr ltd race fahrer denn so ? ich finde irgendwie keinen stylishen der auch noch leicht ist. meine favoriten sind giro hex, giro xen, scott fuga (sieht leichter aus als die giro, finde aber nirgendwo eine gewichtsangabe) und fox flux. irgendwie sticht aber keiner so richtig hervor. der met ultimate wäre zwar leicht (200g) aber der hat in tests eher schlecht abgeschnitten. der hex hat mir von der passform sehr gut gepasst aber da haben die brillenbügel wenig platz. die anderen habe ich in meiner größe nicht in shops lagernd zum probieren gefunden.


----------



## sangriaeimer (11. August 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> cooles Rad aber schei..... montiert.
> 
> Hönrchen stehen viel zu steil nach oben. Pop Loc Leitung viel zu lang und bitte die Schaltungsposition beachten (klein-klein)
> 
> ...



hmm ja habe das rad direkt aus dem Kofferaum gepackt, und foto gemacht

* meinst du das die Hörnchen zu steil stehen muss ich mal flacher ausprobieren, mit den Bremshebeln weiter nach unten stellen.

*ja stimmt mit der Pop Loc Leitung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen,
 werde mal versuchen die zu kürzen.

*zur Schaltungsposition wie gesagt hatte das bike gerade geholt.

dann "klingelt" immer die hintere hydraulikleitung der Bremse gegen das
Oberrohr, hat jemand eine geniale lösung gefunden? - wollte da kein kabelbinder rummachen oder doch?

ach danke für die ehrliche meinung


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> welche helme habt ihr ltd race fahrer denn so ? ich finde irgendwie keinen stylishen der auch noch leicht ist. meine favoriten sind giro hex, giro xen, scott fuga (sieht leichter aus als die giro, finde aber nirgendwo eine gewichtsangabe) und fox flux. irgendwie sticht aber keiner so richtig hervor. der met ultimate wäre zwar leicht (200g) aber der hat in tests eher schlecht abgeschnitten. der hex hat mir von der passform sehr gut gepasst aber da haben die brillenbügel wenig platz. die anderen habe ich in meiner größe nicht in shops lagernd zum probieren gefunden.



Hi,
ich habe den MET Veleno D in weiß. Der ist Preisgünstig und schaut gut aus. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Zuerst habe ich mir einen Helm nur nach Optik ausgesucht, mußte aber dann schnell feststellen das nicht jeder Helm der verschiedenen Firmen die gleiche Kopfform haben. MET hat mir einfach mit am besten gepasst.
Ach und von Helmen mit Universalgröße würde ich die Finger lassen. Die haben einfach eine zu große/wuchtige Außenschale.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. August 2008)

@sangriaeimer
Von Magura und anderen Firmen gibt es klebbare Leitungsführungen. Da kannst du eine zwischen den beiden Rahmenführungen am Oberrohr platzieren. Hab ich am Reaction auch gemacht, am Race war es nicht nötig da 16".


----------



## sangriaeimer (12. August 2008)

ahh danke für den Tipp
habe da sowas gefunden:


----------



## parker lewis (12. August 2008)

So, Bike is bestellt 

Bin heut mal ein LTD mit wohl richtig mieser Ausstattung gefahren (Felgenbremsen, die nich so richtig wollten und ne RS Dart3 die is ja mal gar nix für mein Gewicht )
Von der Geo in 20" passts aber Prima 

soll morgen schon da sein, mit dem Raction Rahmen  mal schauen, wann ich´s pack den zu holen. 
Vielen Dank schonmal, besonders an wildcamp für die hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

soda hab grad einen anruf von meinem händler bekommen, das rad das ich vor 5 wochen bestellt habe ist noch nicht da. warum ? weil cube nichts von der bestellung weiß, GEIL (mein händler hat aber bestellt damals)!!! scheint so als ob bei cube das totale chaos abgeht, die sind wahrscheinlich total überfordert weil die firma so klein ist dafür dass plötzlich soviel nachfrage besteht. 

der blau-weiße rahmen ist jedenfalls nicht mehr zu haben. jetzt könnte ich den reaction rahmen in schwarz haben, ich finde diese farbe aber totlangweilig. mein motto war immer das mir sowas nicht ins haus kommt. den roten rahmen kann ich scheinbar nicht bekommen da cube die nur mit den "normalen" reaction rädern hergibt. 

jetzt hab ich meinen händler gebeten sie sollen bei cube fragen ob sie kulanterweise ein reaciton K18 für einen geringen aufpreis hergeben können. immerhin hab ich vor 5 wochen schon bar bezahlt... 

was ich noch erfahren habe, diejenigen die das race jetzt mit reaction rahmen bekommen, werden wahrscheinlich schon die SLX schaltung obenhaben.


----------



## parker lewis (12. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> was ich noch erfahren habe, diejenigen die das race jetzt mit reaction rahmen bekommen, werden wahrscheinlich schon die SLX schaltung obenhaben.



Uh  da wär ich wohl bei 
Was hat´s mit der Schaltung auf sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benson78 (12. August 2008)

so, jetzt kommt der nächste Anfänger mit seinen Fragen.
Vorab, echt sehr interessant der Thread, leider konnte ich noch nicht alles lesen, deshalb verzeiht mir Fragen, die vielleicht schon früher beantwortet wurden.Aber wirklich sehr geile Bikes dabei!
Ich schwanke zwischen dem LTD Race und dem LTD Pro.
Gibt es da eine Kaufempfehlung von Euch?
Ich bin 190cm und 85 Kg mit Schrittlänge 88 - 89 cm.
Leider sind bei meinem Händler Vorort alle Bikes ausverkauft, aber ich schätze mal ich brauche nen 20´´ Rahmen.
Jetzt aber zu der entscheidenden Frage:
Ist es ratsam auf die Bikes 2009 zu warten und bei meinem Händler Mitte September schon zu bestellen?
Wann werden die ersten Bikes 2009 in den Handel kommen?
Mein Händler hat was von Jan/Feb gefaselt! Stimmt das?
Kohle technisch kann ich noch warten bis Ende des Jahres !
Wie ist Eure Meinung? Werden dir 2009er besser als die 2008er oder eher schlechter?
Grüße


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal, besonders an wildcamp für die hilfreichen Tipps


Immer wieder gern


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

1. Ausfahrt - Total in die Hose gegangen

Gott hab ich mich gefreut, endlich hört der regen auf und ich kann losfahren. nach paar km gemütlich über waldwege bin ich dann mal abgebogen und nen kleinen Hügel rauf. kaum war ich oben fährt das Rad sehr komisch. Ich schau nach unten, Hinterrad platt!!!! 
Natürlich hatte ich nix zum flicken oder so dabei, also gute 5 km zu Fuß durch den Wald zurück bis ich jemand mit nem Handy gefunden habe um jemanden anzurufen der mich abholt.

Dann schnell zum Händler und hinten den Schlauch gewechselt. Hat ja alles soweit gut funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Felge nen Schlag hat. Vielleicht sitzt das Rad aber auch nicht richtig. Beim Fahren merke ich nix...

Allerdings habe ich bei der kleinen Runde danach um den Block gemerkt, dass die Vorderbremse jetzt anfängt zu summen wie die Sau. War vorher nicht. Die schleift auch bissl. Kann das vom Dreck kommen? legt sich das wieder?
Die hintere schleift eh bissl.

wahrscheinlich werde ich die 1. Inspektion bissl früher in Anspruch nehmen müssen.
Hoffe die Felge hat nix abbekommen.

So das wollte ich mal schnell loswerden.

Aber die paar Km bis zum Platten waren toll


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

@ zaphod

welche Rahmengröße hast du denn bestellt?
Ich habe meins gestern in 18" bekommen in weiß. Lieferzeit 1 Woche


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> immerhin hab ich vor 5 wochen schon bar bezahlt...



Hast du bei nen online Shop bestellt oder bei nen Händler im Ort?




benson78 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zu der entscheidenden Frage:
> Ist es ratsam auf die Bikes 2009 zu warten und bei meinem Händler Mitte September schon zu bestellen?
> Wann werden die ersten Bikes 2009 in den Handel kommen?
> Mein Händler hat was von Jan/Feb gefaselt! Stimmt das?
> ...



Hi,
die 09er Bikes kann man schon ab der Eurobike bestellen (mitte September). Da die Entwiklung nicht schläft werden neue Bikes immer nen Tick besser sein als die Vorjahresmodelle. Jedoch kannst du 09 mit einer ca. 10%igen Preiserhöung rechnen (nicht nur bei Cube). Ich persönlich würde jedoch auf die 09er warten (dauert ja nicht mehr lange und die 08er Saison ist doch eh schon so gut wie vorbei).
Zwecks Rahmengröße: blätter doch einfach nur paar Seiten zurück. Wurde erst vor kurzen wieder durchgekaut.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

@ benson,
kauf dir das


----------



## r19andre (12. August 2008)

sangriaeimer schrieb:


> ahh danke für den Tipp
> habe da sowas gefunden:



Hi,
aber das sollte der händler doch alles entsprechend machen. So geb ich kein Rad raus.

Also:
Hörnchen etwas weiter runter(so ists für die Handgelenke eine Qual)
Leitung kürzen Pop Loc
Bremsleitung festkleben in der Mitte des Oberrohrs (liegt jedem neuen Rad immer bei!)

und ab aufs Bike 

Andre


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> @ zaphod
> 
> welche Rahmengröße hast du denn bestellt?
> Ich habe meins gestern in 18" bekommen in weiß. Lieferzeit 1 Woche



das 20" race weiß. 

jetzt ist eh die frage ob ich mit dem reaction rahmen besser mit dem 18" beraten bin, da (wenn ich die geometrie-skizze richtig verstanden habe) die eier beim reaction noch weniger platz haben als beim race.


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hast du bei nen online Shop bestellt oder bei nen Händler im Ort?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja aber mir wurde gesagt das die auslieferung bei den meisten bikes erst `09 beginnt, manche cubes sollen erst ab juni erhältlich gewesen sein. wenn man bedenkt dass man wahrscheinlich bis in den november noch gut fahren kann zahlt es sich eher nicht aus zu warten (ausser man hat schon ein rad mit dem man die zeit überbrücken kann). ausnahmen werden die messemodelle sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> jetzt ist eh die frage ob ich mit dem reaction rahmen besser mit dem 18" beraten bin, da (wenn ich die geometrie-skizze richtig verstanden habe) die eier beim reaction noch weniger platz haben als beim race.



Genau anders rum


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

dann sieht die Lieferfähigleit bei 18" wohl anderst aus wie bei den 20"


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Genau anders rum



ah ok das ist gut, denn beim race rahmen bin ich zwischen 18" und 20" wobei mir subjektiv das 18" zu klein vorgekommen ist und das 20" ganz gemütlich war. Wobei beim 20" der abstand zum Oberrohr schon gering war.  Ich schätz mal dass mir dann das 20" reaction umso besser passen wird. 

und zu deiner frage, ich habs beim händler vorort gekauft (bestellt) .



boergi82 schrieb:


> dann sieht die Lieferfähigleit bei 18" wohl anderst aus wie bei den 20"



ja, cube hat meinem händler gesagt dass das race in blau-weiß 20" komplett ausverkauft ist und überhaupt nicht mehr bestellt werden kann.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

> und zu deiner frage, ich habs beim händler vorort gekauft (bestellt) .


Ist aber ein komischer Händler wenn man erst das Bike bezahlen muß und dann wird es erst bestellt  Irgendwie ziemlich unseriös oder


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

Das stimmt. Mein Händler hat alles bestellt und ne Anzahlung wollte er auch nicht!

habe erst bezahlt als ich alles abgeholt habe.

Hoffe schwer, das nix mit dem LAufrad hinten ist. Nen Höhenschlag kann man schlecht reparieren oder? Was kostet so ein Laufrad?


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ist aber ein komischer Händler wenn man erst das Bike bezahlen muß und dann wird es erst bestellt  Irgendwie ziemlich unseriös oder



nein es liegt daran dass ich das 18" gekauft habe, und ich habe dann schnell gemerkt dass es sich zu klein anfühlt, deshalb wollte ich es auf das 20" umtauschen und habs am nächsten tag zurückgebracht. das 20" war nicht lagernd und musste deshalb bestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torin23 (12. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe auch so ein schickes ltd. race in weiß/blau und hatte viel Glück, daß der händler gerade ein 18" auspackte ( das bike hat also den Laden nicht wirklich gesehen ;-) ) und bin begeistert.... außer die quietschende  Vorderradbremse ( ersetzt sozusagen jede Klingel ) nervt gewaltig.  
Wer Tips zur Abhilfe hat, ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. August 2008)

Höhenschlag bekommst man auch raus. Was hast Du denn mit dem Laufrad angestellt, dass Du solchen Sorgen hast? Bzw. siehst Du etwas? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Dinger recht stabil sind. Und ich bin nicht gerade leicht.

@torin23: Versuch mal den Bremssattel neu auszurichten. Geht folgendermassen ganz einfach. Die beiden Schrauben etwas lösen, Bremse festziehen und Bremssattel wieder festschrauben. Dabei die Bremse gezogen halten. Klappt vielleicht nicht beim ersten Mal. Also einfach noch mal versuchen.


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

Ah ich bin nicht alleine mit der Bremse!

War das bei dir von anfang an?
bei mir erst heute anch der "ersten" Ausfahrt. 
Auf dem Heimweg vom Händler war nix


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Höhenschlag bekommst man auch raus. Was hast Du denn mit dem Laufrad angestellt, dass Du solchen Sorgen hast? Bzw. siehst Du etwas? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Dinger recht stabil sind. Und ich bin nicht gerade leicht.




dann hab ich ja vielleicht glück 

na habe mir heute bei der ersten ausfahrt nen Platten hinten geholt. Muß wohl beim Bergaufahren über ne Wurzel drüber sein. 
Bin recht zügig hoch gefahren und oben war er dann Platt.

Wenn ich das Rad drehe denke ich ne unwucht zu sehen. Vielleicht sitzt auch der Mantel nicht richtig , glaub ich aber eher kaum. Beim Fahren merk ich aber nix.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> nein es liegt daran dass ich das 18" gekauft habe, und ich habe dann schnell gemerkt dass es sich zu klein anfühlt, deshalb wollte ich es auf das 20" umtauschen und habs am nächsten tag zurückgebracht. das 20" war nicht lagernd und musste deshalb bestellt werden.



Achso, na dann ist es i.o.



torin23 schrieb:


> ...außer die quietschende  Vorderradbremse ( ersetzt sozusagen jede Klingel ) nervt gewaltig.
> Wer Tips zur Abhilfe hat, ich würde mich freuen.


Naja, bei manchen funktionier dies und beim andern das. Und auch nur für einige Zeit. Die Rumstellerei ist nie eine Dauerlösung. Nach einigen km gehts wieder los. !!!Meine Meinung!!!
Ich finde das beim Quitschen nur andere Beläge abhilfe schaffen (z.B. Kool Stop). Jedoch auch nicht ganz. Bißchen Quitschen bleibt immer. Wer es ganz ruhig haben möchte bleibt nur der kauf einer anderen Bremse. Die performance der K18 ist wirklich gut/ausreichend, aber durch das Quitschen ist sie sch...ße


----------



## BeginnerX (12. August 2008)

torin23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch so ein schickes ltd. race in weiß/blau und hatte viel Glück, daß der händler gerade ein 18" auspackte ( das bike hat also den Laden nicht wirklich gesehen ;-) ) und bin begeistert.... außer die quietschende  Vorderradbremse ( ersetzt sozusagen jede Klingel ) nervt gewaltig.
> Wer Tips zur Abhilfe hat, ich würde mich freuen.



Hast du evt.l mal das Vorderrad draußen gehabt und ohne Rad gebremst?
Dann einmal das Transport-zwischen-die-Bremsbeläge-Steckdingens da hinschieben wos hingehört und somit die Bremsbeläge wieder an ihre ursprüngliche Position drücken...

...oder der Bremssattel muss zentriert werden... dabei drauf achten, das dieser beim anziehen der Schrauben nicht wieder verrutscht. Bei mir hats nun schon 2 mal funktioniert...

Wenn du das "klingeln" der Bremsen meinst (ist normalerweise nicht dauerhaft), da kanns du nichts dagegen machen...


----------



## BeginnerX (12. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ich finde das beim Quitschen nur andere Beläge abhilfe schaffen (z.B. Kool Stop). Jedoch auch nicht ganz. Bißchen Quitschen bleibt immer. Wer es ganz ruhig haben möchte bleibt nur der kauf einer anderen Bremse. Die performance der K18 ist wirklich gut/ausreichend, aber durch das Quitschen ist sie sch...ße



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab noch die Standardbeläge.

Wielang färst du schon mit den Kool Stop? Hast seither kein Quitschen mehr?
Also wie gesagt, mein quitschen war bisher auf herausgedrückte Bremsbeläge bzw. verrückten Bremssattel zurückzuführen.


----------



## torin23 (12. August 2008)

@ stoppelhüpfer
danke für den Tip, hatte ich auch schon versucht mit dem Bremssattel, Ende vom Lied war, daß sie noch mitteilungsbedürftiger wurde, aber vielleicht muß man es ja wirklich öfter probieren 

@ wildcamp

ja die k18 ist eigentlich überzeugend, wenigstens von der Bremsleistung, ich werde mich, wenn gar nichts hilft erst mal in ignoranz üben und hoffen, daß es weniger wird.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das bike ist einfach klasse und verdient den Namen race zu recht

Euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

das sie beim bremsen als mal quietscht ist denk ich normal, vorallem wenn sie naß ist. Ist beim AUto ja auch manchmal.

Ne ich habe wohl dieses "klingeln". Während der Fahrt macht das ding geräusche wie die Sau


----------



## Iceman76 (12. August 2008)

Hi !

Ich habe nur bei der vorderen Bremse ein quietschen bei Betätigung, ist aber echt nervtötend.
Kann denn dagegen auch Abhilfe geschaffen werden, bin bis jetzt ca. 500km mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab noch die Standardbeläge.
> 
> Wielang färst du schon mit den Kool Stop? Hast seither kein Quitschen mehr?
> Also wie gesagt, mein quitschen war bisher auf herausgedrückte Bremsbeläge bzw. verrückten Bremssattel zurückzuführen.



Habe die Kool Stop nun seid 300km drauf. Ganz, ganz seltenes bis gar kein quitschen mehr im trockenen. Bei großer näße ab und zu aber gewaltiges Quitschen. Dafür aber bestimmt 30-40% mehr Bremspower als mit serien Beläge (ob bei näße oder im trockenen).


----------



## BeginnerX (12. August 2008)

Iceman76 schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich habe nur bei der vorderen Bremse ein quietschen bei Betätigung, ist aber echt nervtötend.
> Kann denn dagegen auch Abhilfe geschaffen werden, bin bis jetzt ca. 500km mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.
> ...



das quitschen hab ich auch, vielleicht helfen da ja die Kool Stop Bremsbeläge von wildcamp...

Ich hab nun gute 700 km mit meinem Race, demnächst brauch ich eh neue Beläge...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> dann hab ich ja vielleicht glück
> 
> na habe mir heute bei der ersten ausfahrt nen Platten hinten geholt. Muß wohl beim Bergaufahren über ne Wurzel drüber sein.
> Bin recht zügig hoch gefahren und oben war er dann Platt.
> ...


Ich hab die Wurzel nicht gesehen, aber wenn Du noch drüberfahren konntest, dürfte der Felge nichts passiert sein.
Das ist bestimmt der Reifen! Dreh mal das Rad und leg dann nen Finger an die Sitzstrebe und ganz nah an die Felge. Da wirst Du sehen, dass sich der Abstand der Felge zum Finger nicht verändert. Und auch kein Höhenschlag drin ist. 
Beim nächsten Mal etwas mehr Druck in rein, dann hast Du auch nicht so schnell nen Snake-Bite.

Ich hatte Anfangs immer ein recht nerviges Klingen der Bremsen. Das ist mittlerweile weg. Meine funktionieren nahezu Geräuschlos. Quietschen tuen sie nur sehr selten. Gelegentlich schleift sie hinten mal, aber das wird dann so gut wie möglich eingestellt und unterwegs hört man nichts mehr davon.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Ich hab nun gute 700 km mit meinem Race, demnächst brauch ich eh neue Beläge...



Meine serien Beläge haben auch genau 700km/14.000hm gehalten. Vorne wie hinten.


----------



## BeginnerX (12. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Habe die Kool Stop nun seid 300km drauf. Ganz, ganz seltenes bis gar kein quitschen mehr im trockenen. Bei großer näße ab und zu aber gewaltiges Quitschen. Dafür aber bestimmt 30-40% mehr Bremspower als mit serien Beläge (ob bei näße oder im trockenen).



Wo hast du die Beläge her?

Hab grad bei drei großen Online Shops geschaut und keine für die Oro gefunden...


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

weiß jemand ob die K24 weniger lärm macht ? ich finde das quietschen extrem nervtötend und vor allem erwarte ich mir bei einem rad dieser preisklasse dass es einigermassen ruhig läuft.


----------



## Wildcamp (12. August 2008)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Beläge her?
> 
> Hab grad bei drei großen Online Shops geschaut und keine für die Oro gefunden...



EBAY  Einfach nach "Kool Stop Oro" suchen.
Habe für ein paar (eine Bremse) 15,- EUR inkl. Versand bezahlt.
Würde dir aber für vorne die Kupferfarbenen Sinterbeläge empfhelen. Leiten die Wärme besser ab und packen noch besser zu. Kosten glaube ich 17,- EUR inkl. Versand. Für hinten einfach die normalen roten (diese habe ich vorne wie hinten) für 15,- EUR.


----------



## boergi82 (12. August 2008)

@ Stoppelhüpfer

Kann gut sein das die Felge nix hat und es mir nur so vorkommt, hängt auch noch bissl dreck im Reifen vielleicht täuscht das ja!

Also Laut meinem Händler hat er 3bar auf die Reifen gemacht, ich wiege so 84 Kg.
Was fährst du für einen Druck?

Vielleicht hab ich ja doch was spitzes erwischt, habe im Schlauch nur ein kleines Loch gefunden und nicht 2 wie beim Snake Bite. Im Mantel war aber nix?!


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. August 2008)

so hab mittlerweile herausgefunden das die K24 genauso lärm macht. überhaupt würde mich interessieren wo der unterscheid bei den beiden liegt, ausser dass die k24 Druckpunktverstellung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benson78 (13. August 2008)

@Zaphod1

Wie groß bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?
Damit ich mal vergleichen kann.
Danke Dir

@Wildcamp

ja geiles Bike. Bißchen zu krass


----------



## Zaphod1 (13. August 2008)

benson78 schrieb:


> @Zaphod1
> 
> Wie groß bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?
> Damit ich mal vergleichen kann.
> ...




180cm, schritt 84,5cm


----------



## Sonja1972 (13. August 2008)

Hi,
heute nachmittag gehe ich zu meinem Händler das Cube Ltd Race mit 16er Rahmen Probe fahren. Er meinte das 18er sei zu groß für mich.

Hab mir überlegt ihn zu fragen welches Angebot er mir machen kann wenn ich das Rad mit XT Umwerfer, Kurbel, Kassette, Kette u Shifter haben möchte im Austausch gegen die anderen Teile

*Was meint ihr mit wieviel Aufschlag ich hierfür zu rechen habe?*


Als kleine *kostenlose *Extras hätte ich dann gerne Lenkerhörnchen, einfachen Sigma Tacho, Schutzbleche zum stecken, Satteltasche, Klingel, Luftpumpe, Schloß mit dazu, ach ja und der Sattel sollte gegen einen Damensattel ausgetauscht werden

Meint ihr das ist zu machen?


Liebe Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

Sonja1972 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute nachmittag gehe ich zu meinem Händler das Cube Ltd Race mit 16er Rahmen Probe fahren. Er meinte das 18er sei zu groß für mich.
> 
> Hab mir überlegt ihn zu fragen welches Angebot er mir machen kann wenn ich das Rad mit XT Umwerfer, Kurbel, Kassette, Kette u Shifter haben möchte im Austausch gegen die anderen Teile
> ...



Hi,
für komplett XT so um die 1150,- und 1250,- EURO. Wenn du aber das ganze andere Zeugs als "kleines kostenlose Extra" haben möchtest, wird wohl das Race mit XT 1500,- EUR kosten 
Mal im ernst, das mit diesen ganzen Kram als kostenlose Zugabe ist ein Scherz von dir, oder??? Das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert 
Alleine diese Extras belaufen sich ja schon zwischen 150,- und 200,- EURO.


----------



## Zaphod1 (13. August 2008)

sonja, ich glaube damit kann kein hÃ¤ndler auffahren. klingel und schutzblechte oder kettenstrebenschutz gibts eventuell gratis, aber ein gutes schloss alleine kostet 50-100 Euro, Satteltasche und Pumpe jeweils ca. 20-40 Euro, Tacho ca. 40, Sattel auch ab ca. 30 Euro usw.... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dein HÃ¤ndler diese Dinge einfach herschenkt, aber versuchen kannst dus ja. 
Das Problem ist dass eine extrem hohe Nachfrage bei gleichzeitig geringem bzw. gar nicht vorhandenem Angebot (je nach GrÃ¶Ãe) besteht, und das ist ja auf jedem Markt dieser Welt ein Zeichen dass der Preis nicht geringer wird, im Gegenteil. Deswegen glaube ich nicht dass du fÃ¼r das Race viel Nachlass bekommen wirst. Ich wÃ¼rde sagen wenn du es komplett XT haben willst (noch dazu mit der teuren XT Kurbel) kannst du mit 1200â¬ schon glÃ¼cklich sein, wobei ich mir dann keine "kostenlosen Extras" erwarten wÃ¼rde. 
Wenn du ein wirklich gutes Angebot haben willst wÃ¼rde ich nach 2007er Modellen ausschau halten, da bekommt man RÃ¤der mit komplett XT auch unter 1000â¬.


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich mit meiner Freundin von 22.08-25.08.08 ne kleine Bayern Tour machen werde (wer will kann gerne mitfahren), habe ich dies gleich genutzt um mir ein paar neue Bikesachen zu kaufen.
> Habe mir eben diese schönen Dinge bestellt
> 
> ...



Hi,
heute morgen ist alles (außer das rot makierte) gekommen 
- Der Lenker lässt sich wirklich super fahren und schaut auch noch mega geil aus.
- Die Ritchey Barends sind ein Traum (schön klein und guter Winkel).
- Die Ritchey Ergo Griffe haben eine ertklassige Dämpfung und mega Grip (ob mit oder ohne Handschuh).
- Die Spezi Dämpferpumpe ist ja mal spitzenmmässig verarbeidet und mach ihre Arbeit mehr als gut.
- Die Spezi Rige Handschuhe sollte eigentlich jeder haben. Hatte noch nie bessere.
- Die Tacx Source sind halt Trinkflaschen in bekannter Tacx Qualität.
- Die Elite Flaschenhalter sind i.o. aber nicht wirklich ok für den Preis (Verarbeitung). Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich allgemein Flaschenhalter sch..ße finde. Aber eines muß man sagen, sie halten die Flaschen Bombenfest. Brauche sie nur für meine 4 Tages Bayern/Oberpfalz Tour. Danach kommen sie wieder ab vom Bike.

Bilder werden heute oder morgen folgen (wobei das Bike durch die Flaschenhalter total verschandelt ist).

EDIT: Eine Sigma PC 9 Pulsuhr habe ich mir auch noch gekauft (zum Laufen). Viele Funktionen, viel zum spielen, guter Preis KAUFEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (13. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute morgen ist alles (außer das rot makierte) gekommen
> - Der Lenker lässt sich wirklich super fahren und schaut auch noch mega geil aus.
> - Die Ritchey Barends sind ein Traum (schön klein und guter Winkel).
> ...



Ich hab mir auch neue Handschuhe geholt - meine alten 661 Ranji waren durch... War aber auch sehr zufrieden!
Hab nach dem Test in der Mountainbike die Race Face Evolve XC AM geholt - zu recht testsieger geworden!!! Wie ne zweite haut!

Und wie du hast dir Nen Flaschenhalter geholt


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Und wie du hast dir Nen Flaschenhalter geholt


Ja, ich der Flaschenhalter verabscheut, habe mir zwei Flaschenhalter geholt 
ABER, ich brauche den Platz was die 3L Trinkblase im Camelbak beansprucht für Gepäck 
EDIT: Die Spezi BG Ridge habe ich mir aus dem Grund gekauft, da ich enorme Probs mit meinen Ulnar Nerv in der linken hand habe. Spezi haben einfach eines der BESTEN Ulnar-Polster.


----------



## boergi82 (13. August 2008)

Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder von dir gespannt!

Habe mir meine hintere Felge noch mal angeschaut und den Abstandstest mit dem Finger gemacht. Das Rad hat nur ne ganz minimal Höhenbewegung, denke sogar das ist "normal" Glück gehabt.

Heute abend gehts wieder auf Tour mit nem Kumpel und da wird dann auch noch die Federgabel richtig eingestellt.

Da ich aber nicht mehr ohne Schlauch und Pumpe los will, hat jemand nen Tipp für ne gescheite Satteltasche und Pumpe. Die Pumpe sollte wenn möglich in die Tasche passen. In den ganzen Ships stehen zwar die Maße von den Pumpen aber nicht die Maße von den Taschen (Volumen ANgaben helfen da halt nicht)


----------



## xerto (13. August 2008)

Ich habe die Pumpe am Rahmen bzw. am Getränkehalter und den Schlauch unter dem Sattel.

So bin ich für alle Fälle gerüstet.


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

Hi,
so nun hier die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## boergi82 (13. August 2008)

sieht gut aus der Lenker mit den Bar ends, aber ich glaub ich mach mir keine drauf.
Hab heute mit 2 Freunden ne Tour gemacht und da gings auch ohne


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus der Lenker mit den Bar ends...



Danke 

Ein Foto habe ich noch vergessen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (13. August 2008)

@Wildcamp: Schaut doch gar nicht so schlimm aus. An die Flaschenhalter hab ich mal gedacht, aber aus Plastik finde ich die nicht so doll. Die, die rODAHn sich von Procraft geholt hat finde ganz gut. Muss nur mal ein Bild in schwarz finden. 
Warum hast Du die Barends nicht weiter außen montiert? 

@boergi82: 3,0 reicht voll und ganz. Ist mir bei den Reifen sogar etwas zu hart schon. Ich fahre so mit ca. 2,5 / 2,6 bar.

Hat schon mal jemand den PopLock-Zug getauscht? Bei mir hat sich neulich die Endkappe verabschiedet, und jetzt ist er schon was aufgesplissen und ich bekomme die neue Endkappe nicht mehr gescheit drauf. 
Der Zug ist ein normaler Schaltzug, oder? Muss ich bei der Montage was beachten, außer dass er entspannt ist? Man muss doch sicher nur den kleinen Bolzen oben auf der Gabel etwas lösen und dann den neuen Zug einklemmen.


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @Wildcamp: Schaut doch gar nicht so schlimm aus. An die Flaschenhalter hab ich mal gedacht, aber aus Plastik finde ich die nicht so doll. Die, die rODAHn sich von Procraft geholt hat finde ganz gut. Muss nur mal ein Bild in schwarz finden.
> Warum hast Du die Barends nicht weiter außen montiert?
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand den PopLock-Zug getauscht? Bei mir hat sich neulich die Endkappe verabschiedet, und jetzt ist er schon was aufgesplissen und ich bekomme die neue Endkappe nicht mehr gescheit drauf.
> Der Zug ist ein normaler Schaltzug, oder? Muss ich bei der Montage was beachten, außer dass er entspannt ist? Man muss doch sicher nur den kleinen Bolzen oben auf der Gabel etwas lösen und dann den neuen Zug einklemmen.



Hi,
schau dir nochmal genau das Foto an. Der Barend ist schon so weit außen wie es geht. Das täuscht nur wegen der verjüngten Klemme. 
Der Elite Flaschenhalter ist schon schick, gefällt mir sogar besser als der Procraft, nur montiert finde ich eben alle zum :kotz:

Wegen PopLock-Zug denke ich ebenso dass es so funktioniert. Probieren geht über studieren. Kann man(n) ja nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## boergi82 (13. August 2008)

@boergi82: 3,0 reicht voll und ganz. Ist mir bei den Reifen sogar etwas zu hart schon. Ich fahre so mit ca. 2,5 / 2,6 bar.

Danke für den Tipp. Das hat mein Kumpel heute auch gesagt, das 3,0 eigentlich zuviel ist und gmerkt habe ich das auch. Denke mit 2,5 oder 2,6 hat der Reifen mehr Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

Den Racing Ralph 2.25" fahren manche sogar mit extrem niedrigen Luftdruck von 1,8-1,9 bar!!! So z.B. Karl Platt vom Team Bulls. Ich fahre hinten (RR 2.25) 2,1-2,2 bar und vorne (NN 2.25) 2,5-2,6 bar.
Auf langen Waldautobahn Touren erhöhe ich den Druck jeweils um 0,3-0,4 bar.


----------



## Zaphod1 (13. August 2008)

ja die bilder sind wie immer geil. nicht so schwierig bei einem der schÃ¶nsten rÃ¤der das ich kenne. umso schlimmer dass ich das rad jetzt nicht mehr bekommen kann, zumindest in blau-weiÃ sondern nur in schwarz. 
ich Ã¼berlege daher gerade ob ich mir statt dem cube nicht das Radon Race 6.0 zulege (ist ein Touren-Fully). Ist zwar auch schwarz aber hat eine perverse Ausstattung fÃ¼r den Preis, es ist gerade im Angebot um 1549â¬.


----------



## Wildcamp (13. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> ja die bilder sind wie immer geil. nicht so schwierig bei einem der schÃ¶nesten rÃ¤der die ich kenne. umso schlimmer dass ich das rad jetzt nicht mehr bekommen kann, zumindest in blau-weiÃ sondern nur in schwarz.
> ich Ã¼berlege daher gerade ob ich mir statt dem cube nicht das Radon Race 6.0 zulege (ist ein Touren-Fully). Ist zwar auch schwarz aber hat eine perverse Ausstattung fÃ¼r den Preis, es ist gerade im Angebot um 1549â¬.



Hi,
der Preis und die Ausstattung ist absolut Top. Readon, Bulls usw. haben immer ne bessere als Cube, Ghost, Scott usw.. DafÃ¼r ist ein Cube eben ein Cube 
Und naja, Fully und Hardtail ist eben wie Apfel und Birne. 
Dann lege lieber noch ein biÃchen was drauf und kauf dir das.
Ich finde diesen Readon Carbon Team Rahmen so hammer mega geil 
Anderen Seits bekommst du fÃ¼r das Geld auch ein spitzen Cube  egal ob das Readon Fully oder das von mir genannte Carbon Hardtail. Von Cube wÃ¼rdest du z.B. das Reaction K24 fÃ¼r 1549,- bekommen.

Edit: Pass auf ich mach dir nen Vorschlag. Ich besorge dir das Cube Reaction K24 in Racing Red fÃ¼r 1300,- EURO (NEU) und ich liefere es persÃ¶nlich zu dir. Dann darfst du das Reaction mal kurz probefahren und dann tauscht du das Reaction gegen mein LTD Race


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. August 2008)

oder anders gesagt, du verkaufst mir ein gebrauchtes race mit 205981956 km um 1300.- ?


----------



## Wildcamp (14. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> oder anders gesagt, du verkaufst mir ein gebrauchtes race mit 205981956 km um 1300.- ?


Ja so kann man das auch sagen  Aber du dürftest ja das Reaction auch mal fahren  
Mein Race hatt aber erst 1200km drauf und ist erst seid 06.05.08 in meinen Besitz und wurde erst ab ca. den 20.05.08 gefahren da ich mir die Hand gebrochen hatte. Ist also gerade erst mal eingefahren.

Wie gefällt dir denn das Readon Race 6.0 in der Teamlackierung?


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ja so kann man das auch sagen  Aber du dürftest ja das Reaction auch mal fahren
> Mein Race hatt aber erst 1200km drauf und ist erst seid 06.05.08 in meinen Besitz und wurde erst ab ca. den 20.05.08 gefahren da ich mir die Hand gebrochen hatte. Ist also gerade erst mal eingefahren.
> 
> Wie gefällt dir denn das Readon Race 6.0 in der Teamlackierung?



ganz ok auf den fotos, in echt kanns ja immer anders ausschauen, aber so schön wie das race ist es natürlich lange nicht. abgesehen davon ist die team farbe nicht mehr lagernd, hab telefoniert. 
von canyon gibts das nerve XC 6.0 special edition um 1599 (oder wenn man lieber eine fox gabel statt der reba race möchte kann man auch das normale 6.0 nehmen), das rad gibts auch in komplett weiß (links neben dem bild des rades kann man die farbe wechseln) was mir besser gefallen würde. die ausstattung ist auch beim canyon sehr gut. das rad würde mich v.a. wegen der farbe noch mehr reizen, weiß hab ich einfach viel lieber und würde sich auch in meinem zimmer besser machen  

aber ich überlege momentan ob ich nicht noch die eurobike abwarte und dann ein 09er modell bestelle.


----------



## Wildcamp (14. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> ...aber ich überlege momentan ob ich nicht noch die eurobike abwarte und dann ein 09er modell bestelle.


Das gleiche habe ich schon vor kurzem jemanden empfohlen. Das würde ich nämlich auch vorziehen.


Heute war ich mal bei meinen Händler (Cube Firmensitz Gebäude, Waldershof) vor Ort (bißchen stöbern) und was sehe ich dort, ein blau/weißes ACID mit Oro K24. Auf dem Schild stand "Mustermodell 20%". Aber nein, das ist noch lange nicht alles, ein 09er Elite Carbon Rahmen mit den Parts vom 08er steht auch dort. Ebenso mit einen Schild "Mustermodell 20%".


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. August 2008)

ist strategisch sicher schlau ein billiges rad in der offensichtlich sehr beliebten farbe blau-weiß anzubieten, wird wahrscheinlich der renner auf dem mainstream markt. 
ich hätte`09 extrem gern ein AMS fully in diesen farben, ich glaube dann würde ich schwach werden. 
irgendwie denke ich mir wenn ich jetzt ein rad kaufe seh ich eventuell auf der messe irgendein traumrad das ich unbedingt will.... dann würde ich mich ziemlich ärgern dass ich nicht noch ein bisschen gewartet habe und davor hätte ich angst  ich mein falls auf der messe nix dabei ist kann ich ja immer noch ein billiges 08er modell kaufen.


----------



## Wildcamp (14. August 2008)

Hi,
also ich würde auch warten. Bin auch schon mega gespannt was es 09 alles neues gibt. Werde mir auch noch ein Bike kaufen. Zu 98% das 09er Sting (was ja 09 endlich einen Carbonrahmen hat). Werde mich auch von meiner Kawa trennen (komme damit nicht mehr zum fahren. Immer wenn die Sonne scheint zieht es mich mehr aufs Bike als auf die Kawa).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (16. August 2008)

Hi,
heute (nach 1250km) hats mit meine Kette (HG53) zerlegt 
Das darf ja wohl nicht sein!!! Werde Montag mein Bike zur 2. Inspektion bringen und mir gleich die HG93 verbauen lassen (aber nur zum Differenzbetrag zur HG53), sowie die Gabel-Wartung (50 Stunden) und 100mm Federwegerhöhung machen lassen.
Dann ist mein Bike wieder fit für meine 4 Tages Tour


----------



## BeginnerX (16. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> ...und 100mm Federwegerhöhung machen lassen.
> Dann ist mein Bike wieder fit für meine 4 Tages Tour



Ich habe auch seit gestern die Reba auf 100 mm und nach meinem ersten Eindruck (kleine Tour) werd ich die Entscheidung glaub nicht bereuen... 

Werde nachher noch ein bischen radeln... das Wetter sieht auch gut aus...


----------



## BeginnerX (16. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute (nach 1250km) hats mit meine Kette (HG53) zerlegt
> Das darf ja wohl nicht sein!!! Werde Montag mein Bike zur 2. Inspektion bringen und mir gleich die HG93 verbauen lassen (aber nur zum Differenzbetrag zur HG53)...



Warum darf das nicht sein? 1250 km sind doch nicht so wenig, oder? Bei nem Kumpel war die Kette nach ca. 700 km verschlissen (keine Ahnung was für eine)...

Wielange fährst du normalerweise mit einer Kette?
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du ne Verschleißmesslehre besitzt, oder?

Hat sich die Kette evtl. verklemmt?


----------



## Wildcamp (16. August 2008)

Hi,
eine Kette muss min. 2000km halten. Eine Kettenlehre habe ich (vor drei Tagen gemessen, Kette war noch top, wie sollte es nach 1100km auch sonst sein).
Ich hatte den größten Gang drin und bin nen kleinen Berg hoch im Wiegetritt und peng, reißt die Kette. Verklemmt hat sie sich nicht und gereinigt/geölt ist sie immer bestens


----------



## parker lewis (16. August 2008)

So, hab mein Race mit Reaction Rahmen heut abgeholt 
Hat aber anstatt der Reba ne Recon drauf? Wo issen da der Unterschied?

Bin nur ne kleine Tour gefahren, aber schwer begeistert


----------



## Zaphod1 (16. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> So, hab mein Race mit Reaction Rahmen heut abgeholt
> Hat aber anstatt der Reba ne Recon drauf? Wo issen da der Unterschied?
> 
> Bin nur ne kleine Tour gefahren, aber schwer begeistert



die recon ist ca. 150 euro billiger, ja nach ausführung...  also ich würde eine reba verlangen oder zumindest preisnachlass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parker lewis (16. August 2008)

Hm, und warum is die Recon billiger? Is die schlechter?


----------



## r19andre (16. August 2008)

schwerer und hat kein Motion Control Dämpfungssytem verbaut soweit ich gerade weiß

Andre


----------



## kal-el (16. August 2008)

hi,
ich glaube, die Recon ist für Cross Country, die Reba für All Mountain gedacht, mein ich mal auf der HP von Rock Shox gelesen zu haben...
kal-el


----------



## Wildcamp (16. August 2008)

Die Reba ist eine Dual Air und die Recon nur eine Single Air.
Somit lässt sich die Reba 1000mal besser abstimmen als die billigere Recon.
Mit CC oder AM hat das nicht das geringste zu tun! Wenn dann wäre die Reba die bessere CC Gabel (da leichter und besser ab zu stimmen).
Finde es ne Frechheit ne billigere Gabel zu verbauen. Würde ne Reba verlangen oder min. 100,- EUR zurück.


----------



## parker lewis (17. August 2008)

Brauch ich die Feinabstimmung als Anfänger? Oder wär´s sinnvoller mir dafür bissel Ausrüstung zu holen? Ne Hose, Handschuhe etc?

Irgendwie is das fast en komplett anderes Bike, die Naben sind XT, der Umwerfer SLX, die Bremsen von Formular...


----------



## 900degrees (17. August 2008)

XT Naben, Formula K18 ist normal. SLX Umwerfer ist auch klar, LX gibts nicht mehr. Die Recon ist gut 100g schwerer, musst halt wissen, ob dich das kratzt.

Ist wahrscheinlich als Ausgleich für den teureren Rahmen, aber natürlich nicht okay, wenn der quasi als kostenloses Upgrade angeprisen wird.

Ist aber tatsächlich ein anderes Bike: Die Komponenten sind bei jedem Hersteller und Bike die gleichen, die Leute die hier jetzt nen Reaction Rahmen mit Ltd Race Ausstattung haben, fahren halt ein Reaction mit schlechterer Ausstattung, aber kein Ltd Race.



Mal was anderes: Wer von euch fährt auf die Eurobike? Überlege, hin zu fahren, sind aber halt 350km für mich. Noch jemand hier aus dem Raum FfM?


----------



## Wildcamp (17. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Brauch ich die Feinabstimmung als Anfänger? Oder wär´s sinnvoller mir dafür bissel Ausrüstung zu holen? Ne Hose, Handschuhe etc?



Hi,
braucht man nicht unbedingt. Das mit der Ausrüstung ist ne gute Idee. Macht ein Händler immer lieber als bares raus zu rücken 




900degrees schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wer von euch fährt auf die Eurobike? Überlege, hin zu fahren, sind aber halt 350km für mich. Noch jemand hier aus dem Raum FfM?



Hi,
ich wollte gerne fahren, aber da ja leider nur am 07.09 für Besucher geöffnet ist kann ich nicht  Ich könnte am 4ten, 5ten und 6ten nur eben nicht am 7ten  Hat jemand nen Presseausweiß für mich


----------



## Wildcamp (17. August 2008)

Hi,
da laut DPD morgen mein Paket von H&S kommt wo auch meine neuen Reifen drin sind, habe ich eben (Langeweile) schonmal meinen fast abgefahrenen Racing Ralph runter. Und jetzt kommts, das ist ein Drahtreifen!!! Ein Schwalbe Racing Ralph Drahtreifen!!! Den RR gibt es eigentlich nich als Drahtversion.
Da lässt doch Cube tatsächslich ihre RR´s und NN´s für die günstigeren Cube-Modelle als Drahtreifen herstellen!!! Das finde ich wirklich eine Sauerei hoch 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaphod1 (17. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> da laut DPD morgen mein Paket von H&S kommt wo auch meine neuen Reifen drin sind, habe ich eben (Langeweile) schonmal meinen fast abgefahrenen Racing Ralph runter. Und jetzt kommts, das ist ein Drahtreifen!!! Ein Schwalbe Racing Ralph Drahtreifen!!! Den RR gibt es eigentlich nich als Drahtversion.
> Da lässt doch Cube tatsächslich ihre RR´s und NN´s für die günstigeren Cube-Modelle als Drahtreifen herstellen!!! Das finde ich wirklich eine Sauerei hoch 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ich kenne mich auf dem gebiet reifen überhaupt nicht aus, aber schneidet sich cube damit nicht ins eigene fleisch ? ich nehme an der drahtreifen wird merkbar schwerer sein und das mehrgewicht macht sich bei der gewichtsangabe in den werbung und auf der website sicher nicht gut. naja jedenfalls finde ich es auch nicht ok von cube, müsste dann zumindest bei der ausstattung der zusatz "drahtversion" oder so ähnlich stehen. aber gut zu wissen, ich werde vor dem kauf meines rades jedenfalls nachfragen ob es sich um die echten reifen handelt.


----------



## Wildcamp (17. August 2008)

Hi,
vom Gewicht her dürfte er ca. 80g schwerer sein als ein original RR Faltreifen. Aber das Gewicht ist mir ja wirklich furz. Was mich eben so sauer macht ist das ich meinen alten RR (ca. 50% Profil) meiner Freundin als Ersatzreifen für die 4 Tages Tour geben wollte. Dies aber nun nicht funktioniert da es ein Drahtreifen ist und sie ihn sich somit nicht in den Rucksack stecken kann. Hätte ich gewußt das es ein "RR Drahtreifen Cube Sondermodell" ist, hätte ich noch einen RR Falt für meine Freundin mitbestellt. Nun darf ich wegen einen Reifen erneut online bestellen und Versandkosten löhnen (Händler vor Ort verlangt 39,- EUR). Boha ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parker lewis (17. August 2008)

Mir is eben aufgefallen, dass die Recon in geschlossenem Modus genauso federt, wie im offenen, außer dass sie dann bisschen zischt. Bei der Recon kann ich das Floodgate nich einstellen, oder? Oder woran könnt´s noch liegen?

Gerade diese funktion war mir sehr wichtig, da´s hier bei mir gefühlt mehr bergauf, als bergab geht 

Hat hier noch einer nen rot eloxierten Adapter an seiner Bremse?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> (...) meinen alten RR (ca. 50% Profil) meiner Freundin als Ersatzreifen für die 4 Tages Tour geben wollte. Dies aber nun nicht funktioniert da es ein Drahtreifen ist und sie ihn sich somit nicht in den Rucksack stecken kann.


Was soll denn passieren, dass Du nen Ersatzreifen mit Dir rumschleppst? Das wurde ich mir doch nicht antun. Nimmt doch nur Platz im Rucksack weg und bringt Gewicht. Nimm doch ne (kleine) Rolle Gewebeband mit, damit kannst Du den Reifen im schlimmsten Fall provisorisch flicken.


----------



## Wildcamp (17. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Was soll denn passieren, dass Du nen Ersatzreifen mit Dir rumschleppst? Das wurde ich mir doch nicht antun. Nimmt doch nur Platz im Rucksack weg und bringt Gewicht. Nimm doch ne (kleine) Rolle Gewebeband mit, damit kannst Du den Reifen im schlimmsten Fall provisorisch flicken.



Keine Ahnung was passieren kann. Möchte nur nicht irgendwo im nirgendwo mit zerrissenen Mantel stehen. Außerdem habe ich mir jetzt extra so bescheurde Flaschenhalter gekauft und montiert um ansteller der Trinklblase platz zu schaffen für zum beispiel nen Faltreifen


----------



## 900degrees (17. August 2008)

Also nen Reifen würd ich glaub ich auch nicht einpacken. Dann kauft man sich doch lieber einfach gleich die Snakeskin Variante?


----------



## parker lewis (18. August 2008)

Hab grad nochmal mit meinem Dealer gesprochen, der hat mit Cube telefoniert und die haben wohl keine Reba mehr auf Lager und deswegen is das Rad dann wohl mit der Recon rausgegangen, zu nem günstigeren Ek. Das is bei dem ganzen Stress am Samstag wohl untergegangen  der bestellt mir jetz ne Reba und verbaut mir die am we 

Ich hab jetzt genau 1050


----------



## aloha2002 (18. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
wegen der K18. Meine quietscht überhaupt nicht mehr, klingelt aber auf Asphalt in Kurven bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit (etwas 18 km/h). Drüber und drunter alles ruhig.
Also mich nervt das schon arg muß ich sagen. Meine Freundin hat jetzt ein Attention an dem eine Hayes Stroker Ryde (ich glaube das ist das Einsteigermodell von Hayes) verbaut ist und die macht o Geräusche, egal in welcher Situation. Von der Bremsleistung her finde ich sie ungefähr gleichwertig zur K18. Sie wird wohl etwas schwerer sein, ansonsten gäbe es keinen Nachteil dieser günstigeren Bremse mMn.
Bin gespannt ob Cube bei der K18 bleibt für die nächste Saison.


----------



## aloha2002 (18. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nun darf ich wegen einen Reifen erneut online bestellen und Versandkosten löhnen (Händler vor Ort verlangt 39,- EUR). Boha ich könnte :kotz:



Ich würd an Deiner Stelle keine Ersatzmäntel mitnehmen...
da gibt es noch genug Kram der in den kleinen Trinkrucksack gehört.


----------



## f-t-special- (18. August 2008)

hallo, ich habe mir auch letztens so ein LTDrace gekauft ,bin aber noch recht unerfahren in diesen ganzen technik fragen ,kann mir mal bitte jemmand erklären woran ich erkennen kann ob ich auch die drahtreifen montiert habe oder die "guten".


----------



## Wildcamp (18. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Ich würd an Deiner Stelle keine Ersatzmäntel mitnehmen...
> da gibt es noch genug Kram der in den kleinen Trinkrucksack gehört.



Hi,
habe mich aus Platzgründen nun auch gegen das mitnehmen von nen Ersatzmantel entschieden.



f-t-special- schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe mir auch letztens so ein LTDrace gekauft ,bin aber noch recht unerfahren in diesen ganzen technik fragen ,kann mir mal bitte jemmand erklären woran ich erkennen kann ob ich auch die drahtreifen montiert habe oder die "guten".



Zu 1000% hast du auch Drahtreifen drauf. Erst ab dem Elite montiert Cube Faltreifen. Ich finde das immernoch ne mega schweinerei. Für mich ist das ja wie Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen. Jeder geht doch davon aus das es Faltreifen sind, da es NN und RR als Drahtreifen eigentlich nicht gibt. Nirgens ein Hinweiß. Werde auf der HP noch im Prospekt. Habe Cube diesbezüglich auch ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX701 (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin am WE aus den Alpen zurück gekommen - war dort mein neues LTD Race testen ;-) Hier nun eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Zum Problem mit den Reifen - ich hatte gleich am ersten Tag nen Höhenschlag am Vorderreifen (Schwalbe NobbyNic)  der Händler vor Ort meinte, dass die Karkasse an einer Stelle gerissen wäre und das sowohl der NN vorn als auch der RR hinten Billigvarianten für Komplettbikes wären. Er hat mir nun übergangsweise nen richtigen NobbyNic (allerdings 2.4er, der fast schleift) verbaut. Man erkennt an diesem Mantel sehr gut die wabenartig aufgebaute Karkasse im Gegensatz zu den Originalreifen. Ich werde versuchen, den alten Reifen zu reklamieren.
Könnte der neue Mantel (2.4) auch hinten passen  denke mal das ist aber zu breit, oder?

Dann wurde noch festgestellt, dass sämtliche Speichen locker waren  so mussten diese auch erstmal alle festgezogen und anschließend beide Felgen noch mal zentriert werden. Da ich das Bike erst knapp 3 Wochen fahre, aber in dieser Zeit schon ca. 400km gefahren bin wäre wohl die erste Durchsicht durch den Händler nicht erst wie angesetzt nach vier Wochen, sondern schon nach etwa 200km fällig gewesen, kann das sein? Außerdem sagte man mir, dass die Felgen nicht die Besten sind im Vergleich zur restlichen hochwertigen Bikeausstattung, stimmt das?

Jedenfalls bin ich durch diese Aktionen etwas über 50 Euro losgeworden. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber zufrieden mit dem Rad und finde es fährt sich wirklich ganz gut.

Grüße


----------



## Wildcamp (18. August 2008)

Hi,
kann sein das ein 2.4er hinten passt. Denn die 2.25 NN´s (Falt) sind um einiges schmäler als die 2.25er Drahtreifen von Cube. Könnte also sein das ein 2.4 gerade so passen könnte.


----------



## Headshooter (18. August 2008)

ich hatte auch das gefühl, dass bei mir die speichen etwas "lockerer" waren. hab mir dabei aber nichts gedacht und bin seit dem auch nicht mehr beim händler gewesen.
was mir auch noch auf meiner 4 wochen tour passiert ist, ist dass sich die kontermuttern am hinterrad gelockert hatten und somit das ganze hinterrad nach recht und links bewegt werden konnte. ich hab die dann mal festgezogen und bis jetzt hat sich nichts mehr gelöst. aber ich meine das darf einfach nicht passieren oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Wildcamp (18. August 2008)

Headshooter schrieb:


> was mir auch noch auf meiner 4 wochen tour passiert ist, ist dass sich die kontermuttern am hinterrad gelockert hatten und somit das ganze hinterrad nach recht und links bewegt werden konnte.



Was für Kontermuttern


----------



## rODAHn (18. August 2008)

Hi,

zum Thema "Reifen" kann ich jetzt auch einiges sagen...
Habe eben einen neuen Satz NN in 2,25" als Faltreifen aufgezogen.

Also, die "Standard Reifen" vom RACE sind wirklich keine Faltreifen!
...dafür sind Sie etwas breiter als die Faltversion.

Gewichtsmäßig sind die Faltreifen etwas leichter als die "alten".

Hier noch einige Bilder:









Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## r19andre (18. August 2008)

Hi,
richtig ist, ab Reaction gibts Faltreifen.

Bis ltd waren schon immer Drahtreifen verbaut genau wie bei den Messemodellen.

Da nützt auch kein Mail was an Cube. Ist halt so.
Wie wärs mit deinem Dealer, hatte der nicht dazu gesagt als du es gekauft hast?
Hattest du ihn mal gefragt?

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (18. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich mit meiner Freundin von 22.08-25.08.08 ne kleine Bayern Tour machen werde (wer will kann gerne mitfahren), habe ich dies gleich genutzt um mir ein paar neue Bikesachen zu kaufen.
> Habe mir eben diese schönen Dinge bestellt
> 
> ...



Hi,
heute ist nun auch das rot markierte gekommen 

Wie schon geschrieben sind die, ich sage mal originalen, NN´s bißchen schmäler als die NN´s von Cube.
Die Topeak Satteltasche mit Werkzeug ist super. Das Werkzeug ist gut und reicht und die Tasche biedet noch genug Platz für Schlauch, Pumpe und/oder Kartusche.
Die Crank Brothers Power Pump Pro ist  nicht ihr Geld wert. Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum pumpen oder ich weiß nicht. Bekomme nicht mehr wie 2 bar in den Reifen. Bei 1,5 bar muß ich schon auf "High pressure" umschalten da sonst gar nichts mehr zum drücken geht. Man pumpt bis zu HFmax 
Die SKS Airgun Pro ist bestimmt spitze, wenn sie nicht schon mit defekter Dichtung geliefert wurde


----------



## parker lewis (19. August 2008)

Da isset 

besonders gut gefallen mir die rot eloxierten Teile an der Bremse


----------



## steve81 (19. August 2008)

unglaublich scharf, das foto...


----------



## Wildcamp (19. August 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> unglaublich scharf, das foto...



Oh ja, und die rot eloxierten Teile schaun bestimmt auch verdammt gut aus wenn man sie erkennen würde


----------



## parker lewis (19. August 2008)

Hab das noch nich so raus, wie man fotos verkleinert und dass die trotzdem scharf bleiben  versuch´s heut Abend nochmal


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. August 2008)

Ã¼berraschung Ã¼berraschung, mein hÃ¤ndler schreibt mir gerade ein mail dass das race in blau-weiÃ morgen kommt  bisher hats ja geheiÃen es kommt Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr. naja spÃ¤t aber doch. ist zwar irgendwie blÃ¶d weil wahrscheinlich anfang september die preise total fallen aber trotzdem freuts mich dass ich heuer noch zum biken komm. man muss ja immer positiv denken  ansonsten hÃ¤tt ich nÃ¤mlich auf die 2009er modelle gewartet. trotzdem muss nÃ¤chstes jahr ein fully her.... ich glaub aber dass die blau-weiÃen race gut bei ebay weggehen werden weil die farbe einfach so beliebt ist. glaubt ihr man kann mit ca. 700-800â¬ rechnen wenn der zustand gut ist ?


----------



## xerto (19. August 2008)

Ich denke eher ein bisschen mehr.

So 750 - 850 Euro für ein blau weises Race von 2008 bis 1.000 km Laufleistung.


----------



## steve81 (19. August 2008)

Tausche weiß-blaues Race gegen rot-weißes Reaction oder AMS!!!


----------



## Boris2401 (19. August 2008)

Steht das den irgendwo auf den Reifen drauf, ob es Drahtreifen sind?
Hatte den hinteren mal unten, aber ist mir nix aufgefallen...


----------



## steve81 (19. August 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Tausche weiß-blaues Race gegen rot-weißes Reaction oder AMS!!!



18 Zoll !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (19. August 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Steht das den irgendwo auf den Reifen drauf, ob es Drahtreifen sind?
> Hatte den hinteren mal unten, aber ist mir nix aufgefallen...



Ja, auf der Reifenflanke steht groß NOBBY NIC FALTREIFEN drauf!
Was für blöde Fragen werden hier eigentlich immer gestellt?


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. August 2008)

tausche neues blau-weißes race gegen stumpjumper fsr pro in gelb


----------



## Boris2401 (19. August 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Ja, auf der Reifenflanke steht groß NOBBY NIC FALTREIFEN drauf!
> Was für blöde Fragen werden hier eigentlich immer gestellt?



Du Depp!!! 

Das war ne ganz normale Frage! Ich hab halt hier nen Faltreifen und der sieht genauso aus wie die wo drauf sind. Von der beschriftung her auch! 
Darum frag ich!


----------



## steve81 (19. August 2008)

Ganz ruhig Boris!
Nur weil Du dumme Fragen stellst, bin ich noch lange kein Depp!!!


----------



## Boris2401 (19. August 2008)

Anscheinend doch...


----------



## steve81 (19. August 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Du Depp!!!
> 
> Das war ne ganz normale Frage! Ich hab halt hier nen Faltreifen und der sieht genauso aus wie die wo drauf sind. Von der beschriftung her auch!
> Darum frag ich![/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wildcamp (19. August 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Tausche weiß-blaues Race gegen rot-weißes Reaction oder AMS!!!


----------



## rODAHn (19. August 2008)

Tausche blau/weißes Cube RACE 2008 gegen Merida Ninety Six Team


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. August 2008)

Ist das hier ein Tauschbasar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (19. August 2008)

Hi, 
bei meiner Truvativ FireX verklemmt sich die Kette beim herunterschalten auf das kleine Kettenblatt, und zwar zwischen dem mittleren und dem kleinen.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## 900degrees (19. August 2008)

An nem schlecht eingestellten Umwerfer würd ich sagen. Entweder zum Händler, oder in der aktuellen MB ist ein Workshop zum Schaltung einstellen.


----------



## boergi82 (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ne Frage wegen dem org. verbauten Vorbau!
Ich habe gelesen, dass man den auch umgedreht verbauen kann (negativer Winkel). 
Hat das einer von euch mal ausprobiert? Bringt das wirklich was beim uphill bezüglich mehr druck am Vorderrad? 

Mir ist nämlich als schon das Vorderrad recht "leicht" geworden beim uphill.
Wenn das einer gemacht hat ein Bild wäre auch klasse 

Danke


----------



## Wildcamp (20. August 2008)

Hi,
ich fahre meinen Vorbau negativ mit Flat Bar. Fotos findest du wenn du bei mir auf Fotos klickst 
Demnächst werde ich einen 1-2cm kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Möchte das mein Bike noch bißchen direkter Lenkt und nen downhill möcht ich auch noch bißchen agressiver nehmen (auch wenn sich dadurch der uphill wieder bißchen schlechter wird).


----------



## boergi82 (20. August 2008)

Sieht auf jedenfall top aus! und wie fährt es sich? viel getreckter wie vorher?

Hattest den org. Vorbau auch rumgedreht oder hattest den "normal" drauf?

Gruß


----------



## lew187 (20. August 2008)

Ich hab einen 10 Grad Vorbau. Ich hab eben nochmal den Original Vorbau genommen und umgedreht montiert. Das lässt sich nicht so bequem fahren. Der Lenker ist dann unter der sattelhöhe. Mit 10 Grad ist beides etwa gleich hoch. Kann man schon sagen das ein höherer Vorbau sich eher fürs bequemere fahren eignet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (20. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> Sieht auf jedenfall top aus! und wie fährt es sich? viel getreckter wie vorher?
> 
> Hattest den org. Vorbau auch rumgedreht oder hattest den "normal" drauf?
> 
> Gruß



Es fährt sich schnell. Ich schrieb doch schon.


Wildcamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre meinen Vorbau negativ mit Flat Bar.





lew187 schrieb:


> Kann man schon sagen das ein höherer Vorbau sich eher fürs bequemere fahren eignet, oder?



So ist es! Niedrig = Race und Hoch = Tour.
Bei einer Race position ist es eben von Vorteil gestreckter und mit etwas Sattelüberhöhung zu fahren. Man sitzt automatisch aerodynamischer (macht auf Abfahrten einiges an km/h aus) auf dem Bike und kann viel besser klettern. Dafür eben nicht so sehr bequem.


----------



## volli40 (20. August 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> An nem schlecht eingestellten Umwerfer würd ich sagen. Entweder zum Händler, oder in der aktuellen MB ist ein Workshop zum Schaltung einstellen.



Erkläre mir mal wie das am Umwerfer liegen soll, wenn sich die Kette zwischen kleinen und mittleren verklemmt.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Steighilfe vom mittleren Kettenblatt.


----------



## rODAHn (20. August 2008)

@ Volli40

eventuell ist auch die Verschraubung zwischen den einzelnen Blättern nicht OK?
Die kann man nämlich alle mit einem Imbus einzeln festziehen. (Bei XT jedenfalls)

@ boergi82

ich habe den Vorbau auch negativ montiert ...und es fährt sich geil!
...allerdings auch in Verbindung mit einer Flatbar.

Wie auch Wildcamp schon sagte, Negativ + Flatbar = RACE   und positiv + Riserbar = Tour.

Muss halt jeder selber wissen.    
...aber ausprobieren kostet ja nichts.







Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## lew187 (20. August 2008)

Sieht so aus als wäre der vorbau parallel mit dem Oberrohr!
Was macht das jetzt groß für einen Unterschied ob man einen Rizer oder flat hat?
Hab 120cm/10Grad + Rizer. Wie würd sich denn ein 10Grad + flat fahren lassen?

Wie lang ist dein Vorbau?


----------



## boergi82 (20. August 2008)

Danke für die Infos.

aber ihr habr ja alle den Ritchey Vorbau umgedreht wie ich das sehe.
Ist der Easton Vorbau vom Winkel und Länge identisch? glaube nicht oder?
Wollte ja wissen, ob einer den Easton Vorbau rumgedreht hat, glaube das macht aber eher weniger Sinn weil der doch vom Winkel steiler ist.

Gruß


----------



## lew187 (20. August 2008)

sind doch beide 6 Grad soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Von daher egal. Und wieso willst du den umdrehen? Lässt es sich nicht gut fahren so? Aber ausprobieren kannst du es ja.


----------



## boergi82 (20. August 2008)

echt beide 6°, kanns ein hatte nicht nachgeschaut!

ich wills auf jedenfall mal testen, da ich beim uphil als bissl probleme mit dem vorderrad habe und ich der meinung bin, dass ich mich weit genug nach vorne lehne. vielleicht komme ich so besser zurecht. werds mal testen. 

dürfte ja kein großer aufwand sein, den Vorbau zu drehen oder muß man da außer dem Drehmoment was beachten?


----------



## aloha2002 (20. August 2008)

Hi,
ich will meine Kurbel mal generalüberholen, säubern, fetten etc. und will sie dafür demontieren.
Ich hab noch die Original-Kurbel des Race drauf.
Welches Werkzeug brauche ich denn zum abziehen/demontieren?
Mir hat ein Verkäufer gesagt ich bräuchte nur den Innenlagerschlüssel, den ich dann auch gekauft habe und das abziehen würde ich auch mit einem Schraubenzieher hinbekommen -> wüßte aber nicht wie. 
Die Imbus-Schrauben an der linken Kurbel waren übrigens ziemlich lasch angezogen und gingen spielend ab. Ist das normal?

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Wildcamp (20. August 2008)

boergi82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> 
> aber ihr habr ja alle den Ritchey Vorbau umgedreht wie ich das sehe.
> Ist der Easton Vorbau vom Winkel und Länge identisch? glaube nicht oder?
> ...



Sag mal, liest du meine posts nicht? Ich schrieb doch das ich meinen Vorbau (original Easton) negativ fahre. Schau einfach meine Fotos an.


----------



## boergi82 (20. August 2008)

ups sorry, hätte schwören können, dass du nen anderen Vorbau drauf hast. irgendwie dachte ich du hättest nen Ritchey drauf. Frag nicht wie ich da drauf komme????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (20. August 2008)

Haha, Sieger 
Ich seh das langsam nicht mehr ein für jede Schraube einen Adapter zu kaufen.
Hab mir grad den 'TL FC-16' oder so ähnlich, gespart.
Die Plastikabdeckung an der linken Kurbel bekommt man auch mit eine schmalen Zange (die mit dem Kabelknipser hinten dran) ab indem man sie reinsteckt, auseinander drückt und im Uhrzeigersinn dreht.

Jetzt werd ich die Kurbel mal zerlegen und nebenher Fußball schauen.


----------



## aloha2002 (21. August 2008)

3 Stunden und fast ne ganze Küchenrolle später 
Was ein Dreck zwischen den Lagerschalen gehangen hat, hätt ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
Hab zum fetten jetzt ausschließlich Finish Line Fett benutzt und hoffe mal das war das Richtige.
Die Lager und Schalen haben bisher gut durchgehalten und machen einen guten Eindruck. (Kann ich laienhaft aber nur optisch bewerten!)
Die Kettenblätter und Kurbelarme sehen schon ziemlich abgewetzt aus. Ich denke mal nach dem nächsten Winter ist ne neue Kurbel in der Planung.

@Stoppelhüpfer:
Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied zur XT?

Grüße
aloha


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. August 2008)

@Aloha: Ich hab schon den Eindruck, dass das ganze jetzt etwas knackiger schaltet. Kann aber auch am mit gewechselten Umwerfer oder den neuen Shiftern liegen. Macht insgesamt nen guten Eindruck.
Bin allerdings auch erst ein Tour seit dem Wechsel gefahren.


----------



## steve81 (21. August 2008)

umwerfer ist völlig egal!
kann schon an den kettenblättern liegen, hauptsächlich aber wohl an den xt shiftern!
hab die selber noch nicht, bin aber am überlegen, da mich die lx dinger irgendwie nerven.
evtl. steig ich noch auf drehgriffe um.
mit der xt kurbel sparst du halt gut 200gramm im gegensatz zur deore.
für 99 eigentlich sehr gut!


----------



## Wildcamp (21. August 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> umwerfer ist völlig egal!



Würde ich nicht sagen. Immerhin ist die Feder des XT Umwerfers um einiges stärker als die des LX. Somit gibt es ein strafferes Schaltgefühl.
Wobei mir schon oft zu Ohren gekommen ist das die XT Shifter absolut TOP sind und viele Biker sie sogar den XTR´s vorziehen und sie einfach mit XTR Schaltwerk und Umwerfer kombinieren.

EDIT:
Morgen Früh geht es los mit meiner gemütlichen 4 Tages (ca. 360km/3300hm) Ostbayern Tour. Wer "Last Minute" noch mit möchte kann mir ja ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. August 2008)

Hab an meinem Race: Umwerfer XTR 07, Schaltwerk XTR 07, Schifter XT 08, Kurbel XT 07, Kette XTR, Kassette SRam PG 990, es ist ein ganz anderes Schaltfeeling, deutlich genauer und schneller. Gerade beim Umwerfer war der Unterschied zu XT gravierend, genauso bei dem Schiftern von LX zu XT.

Kann das nur jedem raten auch zumachen.

Mfg


----------



## powerbar__ (22. August 2008)

Nur mal so wegen Felgen: Ich wieg ~90kg, war mit dem Bike bissl rumfahren, bissl Steine fahren, bissl hÃ¼pfen (nix Ã¼ber 40cm oder so), bissl HR versetzen.
Hatte dann nach circa 1000km nen Achter im Hinterrad, hab den jetzt mal fÃ¼r 15â¬ rausmachen lassen.
Mal schaun, brauch wohl irgendwann mal stabilere LaufrÃ¤der...


----------



## Zaphod1 (24. August 2008)

eine frage, wenn ich die vorderbremse anziehe und gleichzeitig den rahmen hin und herschiebe (vorwärts und rückwärts in ruckartigen bewegungen), so hab ich den eindruck dass  irgendein teil vorne (im bereich des steuersatzes) nicht ganz stabil ist. beim fahren kommts mir beim bremsen so vor als ob sich der rahmen erstmal ein bisschen "über" das vorderrad/die gabel schiebt, und erst dann die bremskraft übertragen wird. ist ein gewisser "spielraum" in dem bereich normal ? das laufrad sitzt gut, die gabel scheint für ok zu sein, der vorbau ist stabil und die 3 schrauben dort sind fest angezogen.


----------



## Wildcamp (24. August 2008)

Hi,
so nun ist die Tour leider schon vorbei  Frauchens kondition hat leider nicht gereicht. Also sind wir nur den kompletten Nurtschweg gefahren (bis Waldmünchen und mit dem Zug zurück). Plus hinfahrt nach Walsdassen wahren es 180km und 2420hm.
Den Nurtschweg kann ich nur jeden abraten zu fahren. 15-20% wahren unfahrbar und mußten geschoben/getragen werden 



Zaphod1 schrieb:


> eine frage, wenn ich die vorderbremse anziehe und gleichzeitig den rahmen hin und herschiebe (vorwärts und rückwärts in ruckartigen bewegungen), so hab ich den eindruck dass  irgendein teil vorne (im bereich des steuersatzes) nicht ganz stabil ist. beim fahren kommts mir beim bremsen so vor als ob sich der rahmen erstmal ein bisschen "über" das vorderrad/die gabel schiebt, und erst dann die bremskraft übertragen wird. ist ein gewisser "spielraum" in dem bereich normal ? das laufrad sitzt gut, die gabel scheint für ok zu sein, der vorbau ist stabil und die 3 schrauben dort sind fest angezogen.



Das ist die Gabel. Die Reba ist ziemlich torsionsschwach. Mit der Magura Durin (fährt ein Bekannter von mir) gibt es dieses Prob nicht. Die Durin kostet gerade mal 650,- EUR und ist die beste und leichteste Gabel die man sich kaufen kann. An meinen 09er kommt die Gabel zu 1000% dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (24. August 2008)

ist der steuersatz richtig angeschraubt? also die aheadset-schraube?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. August 2008)

Halt bei diesem Schieben mal den Finger an den Übergang Gabelbrücke/Rahmen. Wenn Du dort ein Spiel spürst, ist es der Steuersatz. Denn musst Du dann neu einstellen.


----------



## aloha2002 (24. August 2008)

Bei manchen hier hab ich das Gefühl das ihre Händler beim Zusammenbau ganz schön unfähig waren.
Ich hab dieses lose Gefühl bei der Gabel überhaupt nicht.
@Zaphod: Haste im Internet bestellt? Wenn nicht und da bewegt sich wirklich was würd ich dem Händler was husten!
@wildcamp 
Meinst Du wirklich man merkt eine Torsionsschwäche beim schieben aus dem Stand und abbremsen. Mal ehrlich, das kann doch nicht sein. Auch wenn meine Gabel im Lockout ist federt sie minimal ein und man kann sich schon mal vertun und denken das sich da was bewegt obwohl sie nur minimal einfedert. Wenn sie komplett gesperrt wäre wie ne Starrgabel wär sie stocksteif! Echt voll übertrieben zu behaupten man würde die Steifigkeit beim rollen aus dem Stand bemerken.


----------



## Wildcamp (24. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> @wildcamp
> Meinst Du wirklich man merkt eine Torsionsschwäche beim schieben aus dem Stand und abbremsen.


Ja beim ruckartigen schieben bei gezogener Bremse und erst recht beim abbremsen merkt man es sehr wohl


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. August 2008)

Ich hatte bei starkem Bremsen auf Asphalt auch mal ein ordentliches Flattern in der Gabel, kann also schon sein. Bin allerdings auch kein Fliegengewicht.


----------



## aloha2002 (24. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei starkem Bremsen auf Asphalt auch mal ein ordentliches Flattern in der Gabel, kann also schon sein. Bin allerdings auch kein Fliegengewicht.



Bei starkem Bremsen auf Asphalt und die Tatsache das Du kein Fliegengewicht bist machen wildcamp's Äußerung auch realistischer, aber nicht bei 0 Gewicht, weil anschieben und auch keinem hohen Tempo.
Ist doch Blödsinn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (24. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Bei starkem Bremsen auf Asphalt und die Tatsache das Du kein Fliegengewicht bist machen wildcamp's Äußerung auch realistischer, aber nicht bei 0 Gewicht, weil anschieben und auch keinem hohen Tempo.
> Ist doch Blödsinn!!



Ist ok aloha2002 
Antworte doch bitte nur auf Themen von dennen du auch bescheid weißt oder informiere dich zuvor im Netz


----------



## Lion77 (24. August 2008)

Reba zu Torsionsschwach.......is klar
Zieh den Steuersatz ordentlich fest, und gut is......


----------



## Lion77 (24. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ist ok aloha2002
> Antworte doch bitte nur auf Themen von dennen du auch bescheid weißt oder informiere dich zuvor im Netz


 
@Wildcamp:setz den Leuten doch nich soone Flöhe ins Ohr.....informiere Dich selber erstmal anständig...


----------



## aloha2002 (24. August 2008)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Ist ok aloha2002
> Antworte doch bitte nur auf Themen von dennen du auch bescheid weißt oder informiere dich zuvor im Netz



Also Du verstehst es wirklich die Leute zu reizen mit diesen Kommentaren. Auf welcher Quelle basiert denn Deine Aussage? Hast das irgendwo im Netz aufgeschnappt und glaubst es deswegen? Vielleicht auf der Magura-Homepage 
Also ich glaube nicht alles was ich im Netz lese, aber ich glaube doch was ich getestet habe  und bei mir tut sich da rein gar nichts wenn ich mein Rad mit 3 km/h anschiebe und ne 'Vollbremsung' mache.
Mal ehrlich, Deine Aussage ist einfach übertrieben. 
Wenn Deine Gabel das macht was Du beschreibst solltest Du die mal einschicken.


----------



## Wildcamp (24. August 2008)

Hi,
ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt. Die Reba SL ist torsionsschwach und Punkt. Dies ist nicht nur eine Behauptung von mir. Hört euch mal um und holt euch andere Meinungen ein. Nicht nur euer Empfinden/Meinung. Denn vieleicht kennt ihr es nicht anders.
Fahrt mal ne Magura Durin oder ne FOX!

Aber wenn ihr mit der Reba SL zufrieden seid ist doch alles in Butter. Ihr Geld ist sie ja dennoch wert.

Die Torsionsschwäche der Reba SL habe ich nur als evtl. Grund für Zaphod1 Problem genannt.


----------



## Lion77 (24. August 2008)

Es geht hier darum, dass einfach nur der Steuersatz lose ist (mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit).....und Du erzählst gleich Er soll sich ne neue Gabel kaufen.....


----------



## ibinsnur (24. August 2008)

was bedeutet "torsionsschwach"?


----------



## Lion77 (24. August 2008)

..Das die Gabel Biege und Drehkräften nicht viel entgegenzusetzen hat..
..oder schwache Verwindungssteifigkeit..


----------



## Wildcamp (24. August 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Du erzählst gleich Er soll sich ne neue Gabel kaufen.....



Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Lion77 (24. August 2008)

Du hast schon verstanden wies gemeint war.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (24. August 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Du hast schon verstanden wies gemeint war.........



Ne, aber egal. 
Jetzt gehe ich


----------



## Aurorix (24. August 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Schrauben an den Vorbau kommen?
Meine sind schon nach 2 monaten am rosten :/ Also sehen zumindest so aus als würden sie anfangen zu rosten :/ 
Ich bräuchte die bezeichnung und grösse ^^


----------



## aloha2002 (24. August 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welche Schrauben an den Vorbau kommen?
> Meine sind schon nach 2 monaten am rosten :/ Also sehen zumindest so aus als würden sie anfangen zu rosten :/
> Ich bräuchte die bezeichnung und grösse ^^



Das klingt nach Flugrost.
Du solltest Dein Bike und dazu gehören auch die Schrauben regelmäßig pflegen.
Ich geb nach ein paar Touren oder auch schon nach einer wenn sie kalt und nass war, etwas Interflon Fin Super auf jede Schraube und dann wieder abwischen, damit kein Dreck angezogen wird. Diese Roststellen verschwinden damit, jedenfalls bei mir, auch.


----------



## lew187 (26. August 2008)

Würdet ihr eher einen weißen oder einen schwarzen Sattel für das race nehmen?

Was sieht besser aus?

also welchen von den beiden hier (farblich gesehen): http://www.ykkbikes.com/files/Aliante-Gamma-XM.gif

Weiß kommt besser bei schwarzer Sattelstütze oder???


----------



## volli40 (26. August 2008)

Hi, 
bei mir war bei Kauf ein weißer von FiziK drauf.
Sieht besser aus als schwarz.
Schwarz haben die meisten !!


----------



## lew187 (26. August 2008)

was sagen die anderen?


----------



## Wildcamp (26. August 2008)

Weiß 
Finde auch diesen in weiß-blau sehr geil.
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...34;page=1;ID=9a2b0d7a407f7a98f5a50ecfb4137c1a


----------



## lew187 (26. August 2008)

ok, wollte nur mal wissen. Find den weißen auch besser aber war mir nicht sicher.
Hab noch den hier zur auswahl:
http://syncros.com/images/addition1207/saddle_fl.jpg

aber der fizik ist bestimmt der bessere.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. August 2008)

würd auch den weißen nehmen, sieht bestimmt auch nach der dritten ausfahrt noch schön weiß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (26. August 2008)

macht nix


----------



## brownie91 (26. August 2008)

Hey....ich will n 2008er Ltd Race kaufen..das Angebot:950 Euronen inklusive Tacho und Trikflasche(nhalterung)...findet ihr dass das n guter Preis is???lg brownie


----------



## 900degrees (26. August 2008)

Ja schon. Wasn fürn Tacho? Aber sind so schon 13-14% Rabatt, da kann man nicht meckern.

Hab mir heute Ergon GC2 dran geschraubt, werde ich morgen bei ner Runde durch den Wald richtig justieren.

Mir sind bisher bei jeder Tour kleiner und Ringfinger an beiden Händen eingeschlafen. Diesmal ist es aber besonders extrem, bin vorgestern Mittag ca. 25-30km Waldwege/Trails gefahren und meine Fingerkuppen sind immernoch leicht taub... so machts keinen Spaß.

Hoffe das ändert sich jetzt. Sieht nicht so prickelnd aus, aber form follows function in dem Fall .

Mache mal ein Foto + Erfahrungsbericht, sobald ich ein paar Touren damit gefahren bin.


Nächstes Projekt ist dann endlich mal ein neuer Sattel, das Scape-Sofa muss dringend weg. Schwanke zwischen dem SLR XP und dem Flite Gel Flow... aber werd nochmal beim Händler meinen Hintern dazu befragen .


----------



## brownie91 (26. August 2008)

Irgend einer von Sigma...frag mich aber net welcher^^


----------



## Wildcamp (27. August 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Ja schon. Wasn fürn Tacho? Aber sind so schon 13-14% Rabatt, da kann man nicht meckern.
> 
> Hab mir heute Ergon GC2 dran geschraubt, werde ich morgen bei ner Runde durch den Wald richtig justieren.
> 
> ...



Hi,
da ist dein Ulnar-Nerv gequetscht. 





Habe an meiner linken Hand auch Pobleme damit. 

Habe aber das Problem mit "Ritchey WCS Ergo Lenkergriffe" für 10,- Euro und guten Handschuhen (in meinen fall Specialized BG Ridge Gel) für 25,- Euro super gelößt.




Vor diesen Griffen und den Handschuhen sind mir auch immer an der rechten Hand der kleine und der Ringfinger eingeschlafen. Jetzt nicht mehr.
Meine Ringfingerkupper der linken Hand ist immernoch leicht Taub (schon seid ca. 2 Monaten). Der Arzt meinte bis zum Winter gibt sich das schon  Wurde eben der Ulnar-Nerv etwas stärker gequetscht.


----------



## 900degrees (28. August 2008)

Ich weiß.. erste kleinere Runde heute mit den Griffen (ca. 20km) war ganz gut. Noch nicht perfekt justiert denk ich, aber eigentlich keine Taubheit. Bike lässt sich soweit gut kontrollieren, wobei keine krasse Abfahrt dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexaug (28. August 2008)

mir ist heute aufgefallen das bei meinem neuen "cube ltd race 2008" eine "truvativ firex" kurbel anstatt einer "shimano m532" kurbel verbaut ist...
die "firex" soll ja angeblich etwas teurer sein aber ist sie deshalb auch besser? was meint ihr, sollte ich reklamieren?


----------



## Wildcamp (28. August 2008)

Alexaug schrieb:


> was meint ihr, sollte ich reklamieren?



Nein


----------



## powerbar__ (28. August 2008)

Nein, die wird seit nem halben Jahr ausgeliefert.

Andre Frage: Mir ist heute das erste Mal aufgefallen, das auf der Öl-Seite der Gabel oben Öl austritt, nicht viel, aber mehr als ein paar Tropfen. Tritt wohl unter dem Lockout oder so aus.

Das ist nicht normal befürchte ich mal?
Die Strecke war komplett gerade Schotter/Asphalt (Konditionsrunde am Kanal entlang!), also fast keine Beanspruchung der Gabel!?


----------



## brownie91 (28. August 2008)

Hab heut Nachmittag mein LTD Race in schwarz beim Händler abgeholt und gleich ausprobiert...einfach geil^^
Hab jetz 960 fürs Bike+Ausrüstung(Sigma Lichter, Sigma 906 Tacho, Trinkflaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz) hingelegt...bin zufrieden mit dem angebot...


----------



## daEde (28. August 2008)

Ja das Angebot ist in Ordnung.

Ich hab für meines 950 gezahlt, aber ohne Tacho, Getränkehalter und so weiter.


----------



## aloha2002 (29. August 2008)

brownie91 schrieb:


> Hab heut Nachmittag mein LTD Race in schwarz beim Händler abgeholt und gleich ausprobiert...einfach geil^^
> Hab jetz 960 fürs Bike+Ausrüstung(Sigma Lichter, Sigma 906 Tacho, Trinkflaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz) hingelegt...bin zufrieden mit dem angebot...



Ich kauf mein nächstes Cube am Ende einer Saison!!
Haste echt nen Schnapper gemacht


----------



## Wildcamp (29. August 2008)

Hi,
kleine Info. Das Race 09 wird es wieder in weiß/blau geben (jedoch bißchen anders lackiert). Das Acid gibt es 09 auch in weiß/blau.


----------



## Zaphod1 (29. August 2008)

bin ja gespannt ob nach dem erfolg vom race auch ein fully in blau-weiß erscheinen wird


----------



## Aurorix (30. August 2008)

Huhu,

ich wollte meinen Race mal nen Upgrade geben und brauch nun eure hilfe da es mir irgendwie viel zuviele bezeichnungen gibt und ich net die unterschiede kenne...
Ich hab mal ein kleines Paket zusammengestellt und wÃ¼rde gerne wissen ob dieses sinn macht und ob es auch kompatibel ist.

VerschleiÃset Shimano XT - Kassette+Kette+Innenl+Kurbel
Klick
Kostet 145â¬

Schalthebel 9fach - Shimano XT SL-M770 Set 3x9-fach 2008
Klick
Kostet 56â¬ 

Umwerfer - Shimano XT FD-M 771 DS 2008
Klick
Kostet 23â¬ 

Nun beim Schalthebel sind da nun links und rechts dabei? Ja oder? Blick da net durch^^ Ist das auch der den man nicht so komplett durchdrÃ¼cken muss?

Spielraum nach oben geht noch um 80â¬ so das es nicht die 300â¬ grenze stark sprengt.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. August 2008)

Klingt soweit alles ganz gut. 
Das die Kurbel die 2007er ist weißt Du?
Die Schalthelbel sollten schon 2 sein. Da steht ja 





> Schalthebel 9fach - Shimano XT SL-M770 *Set* 3x9-fach 2008


Die Hebel bekommst Du hier billiger für 49,95 EUR http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...re+li?osCsid=097eca89c6a3f329848edf389f73bd31
Aber Du kannst bei Deinem Shop ja offensichtlich versuchen, dass sie Dir die auch zu dem Preis anbieten.

Hab vor kurzem ein ähnliches Update durchgeführt. Allerdings mit 2008er Kurbel und ohne Verschleißset. Bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. August 2008)

also ich würde beim Umwerfer zu XTR raten, hatte auch vorher XT und nun XTR und ich find der funzt deutlich besser.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. August 2008)

Kannst ja mal hier im Bikemarkt nach schauen, hab ich auch gemacht, dann ist der Umwerfer nicht ganz so teuer wie neu.


----------



## Aurorix (30. August 2008)

Und welchen von den vielen Xtr´s empfehlt ihr? ^^


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. August 2008)

Ich würde generell zu Down Swing raten. Nach meiner Erfahrung verträgt der mehr Dreck als ein Top Swing.
Welches Modell genau: 
Optisch gefällt mir der 08er sehr gut. Aber das ist zweit- oder drittrangig.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (30. August 2008)

ich hab den FD M960


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Race. Hab ich heute bei einer herrlichen  Spätsommertour aufgenommen.



​


----------



## Viking_Berlin (30. August 2008)

Hey,

bin seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer meines ersten Cube Ltd Race Bikes .
Es hat mich seit 2 Jahren Pause wieder gepackt und ich habe mich von meinem alten MTB verabschiedet und mich nach gute Beratung für das Ltd Race entschieden. Als Flachlandtiroler genau richtig und bin begeistert (was 5 Jahre MTB Technik so bewirken)

Evtl. will ich nach einiger Zeit ein paar Komponenten austauschen und bin für jeden Rat und Tip dankbar! War heute erst wieder 40 km im Umland die Wälder und Seen unsicher machen...

Gruß aus der Hauptstadt
Viking


----------



## rODAHn (2. September 2008)

Sind hier alle ausgestorben?


----------



## xerto (2. September 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Sind hier alle ausgestorben?



Neee

Nur Schreibbeiträge und die letzten Sommertage geniessend...

Übrigens, ich war mit meinem Race im Bikepark in Winterberg/Sauerland. Es geht mit (kleinen) Sprüngen und so. 

Aber andere Touren durchs Sauerland z. B. Kahler Asten waren besser. Das Race ist nicht wirklich für Bikeparks gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boergi82 (2. September 2008)

Ausgestorben??? bei dem Wetter sitzt man auf seinem Bike wenn man Zeit hat 

war grad ne schöne Tour mit nem Kumnpel fahren und bin noch mit Adrenalien voll bis unters Dach! Auf der letzten Abfahrt hääte es mich fast vom Rad geworfen Gott wr das übel. Aber ich hab Glück gehabt 

so jetzt mach ich mir was zum essen


----------



## rODAHn (2. September 2008)

...und ich dachte schon ...

Ich freue mich allerdings auch auf den Herbst!
...da gibt es nicht mehr so viele Brennesseln auf den Trails.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (3. September 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ich freue mich allerdings auch auf den Herbst!
> ...da gibt es nicht mehr so viele Brennesseln auf den Trails.


Da musst Du nur schnell durchfahren, dann ist es nur noch halb so wild. Und ansonsten rate zu den Mitteln der Natur am Wegesrand. Such Dir nen Holunderstrauch und reib etwas von dem Pflanzensaft (einfach die Blätter etwas zerrupfen) auf die betroffene Stelle. Wirkt Wunder!


----------



## sagenwirmalso (3. September 2008)

Moin ihr Raceverrückten,
demnächst steht bei mir nach langer Suche auch ein neuer Bikekauf an. Nachdem ich endlose Nächte damit verbracht habe ein passendes Gefährt zu finden (die Suche begann beim Hardtail, ging übers Fully, machte kurz halt beim Crossrad und endete doch wieder beim Hardtail) entschied ich mich schliesslich für das Bike dem dieser Thread hier gewidmet ist. Ein Cube ist nach Cannondale und zwei Corratecs ja nur konsequent...
Farbe: Blau/weiss, wobei ich jetzt schon ahne, das die Kurbel und die Laufräder zum Austausch verdammt sind
Gib´s eigentlich schon ein Race ´09 Modell?

Meinen Glückwunsch an alle, die schon stolzer Besitzer dieses Bikes sind.
Gruss Andreas


----------



## 900degrees (3. September 2008)

Ich denk zwar mal nicht, dass die LaufrÃ¤der sonderlich leicht sind, aber sie machen eigentlich gut was mit. Ich mach mit ~105kg Systemgewicht schon recht harte Trails runter mit Wurzelpassagen, Steinen, Rinnen etc. und die haben bisher alles weggesteckt.

Kann mich nicht beklagen . Muss nur endlich mal die Maulweite ausmessen, weil ich mir vorne nen Nobby Nic 2.4 draufziehen will, hoffe das reicht.

Kurbel... naja als Upgrade direkt beim Kauf fÃ¼r 40â¬ oder so sicher ne sinnvolle Sache, ansonsten kann ich mich Ã¼ber das Ding (bis auf vermutlich ~150-200g Mehrgewicht gegenÃ¼ber ner XT) net beschweren.

Jedenfalls viel SpaÃ mit dem Bike, sehr gute Wahl .


/edit: '09er werden wohl auf der Eurobike dieses Wochenende vorgestellt.


----------



## powerbar__ (3. September 2008)

Ich war auch bissl härter unterwegs, und hab zwischendrin mal ne Runde Räder versetzen usw geübt (das geht ja gut seitlich auf die Felgen).

Nach knapp 1000km musste ich sie zum Zentrieren geben.

Ich wieg ~90kg, also eigentlich nochmal nen Stück weniger als du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (3. September 2008)

Von der Qualität her bin ich mit den Laufräder sehr zufrieden. Bin etwas unter 100 kg, mit Ausrüstung klar drüber. Und bis her haben sie alles gut weggesteckt. Aber Gewichtsmäßig sind sie schon die Bauteile wo man noch am deutlichsten einsparen kann. Wobei wir "schweren Brocken" dann natürlich da immer noch auf die Haltbarkeit schielen und daher sicher auch Abstriche beim Gewicht hinnehmen müssen.


----------



## sagenwirmalso (3. September 2008)

na mir geht es eher um die optik
je nachdem ob nach dem bikekauf noch was übrig ist, tendiere ich zu den weißen syncrosfelgen (fl ds 23) und blau eloxierten tunenaben gepaart mit weißen speichen und blauen nippeln. zumindest in meinem kopf sieht es schon mal gut aus. stabil dürfte diese version aber ebenfalls sein.
manko: tune ist aber leider sch...teuer


----------



## colnagoboris (4. September 2008)

habe seit 2 wochen ein neues cc in schwarz, unterschied zum Reaction ? 
Das cc ist mit den schweren einsteiger Easton parts bestückt(Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze, ja, auch die Rigidafelgen sind recht schwer. Sattel gegen einen leichten "halb" carbonsattel von Selle getauscht. Die Vollplastik Deoreshifter gegen Xt-Shifter getauscht. Nachdem ich die genannten Easton parts gegen Syncros parts und Mavic felgen getauscht habe wiegt der hobel nun deutlich weniger, noch nicht nachgewogen. Jetzt bin ich wohl Qualitativ und gewichtstechnisch schon über dem Reaction-YEAR !


----------



## 900degrees (4. September 2008)

sagenwirmalso: Weiße Felgen mit weißen Speichen und blauen Nippeln? Ich glaub das wird schrecklich aussehen an nem 70% weißen Bike, aber jedem das seine . Als Alternative zu den Tune Naben gibts noch Hope Pro 2, die sind deutlich günstiger. Weiß halt nicht, inwiefern das Hope-Blau passt. Wenn weiße Felgen, würd ich bei schwarzen Speichen bleiben, wie Lew... ist sonst Overkill. Und bevor ich mir extra neue Laufräder wegen der Farbe kauf, lackier ich meine einfach mit ner Dose Dupli Color .

Boris: CC hat den Limited Rahmen, der ist knapp 200g schwerer als der Reaction Rahmen, hat ein angeschweißtes Gusset an der Verbindung Unter-/Steuerrohr, der Reaction Rahmen ist da hydroformed.


Btw. das 09er Race: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LTD-RACE_id_30635_.htm

Was sagt ihr? Finds ganz hübsch, aber kein weltbewegender Unterschied.

Was auffällt:
- Reba 100mm, sieht ziemlich öd aus die neue..
- Sungringlé Systemlaufradsatz (hört sich hochwertiger an, isser das auch? )
- SLX Kurbel (08 war ja gruppenlos)
- weiße Bremsgriffe, die mir garnicht mal so gut gefallen

Hat jemand noch die Geodaten vom alten? Würd mich interessieren, ob sich da was geändert hat. Wenn nicht wäre das ja quasi die Freigabe von Cube, die Gabel am '08er auf 100mm zu travellen (wegen Garantie).


----------



## powerbar__ (4. September 2008)

Hmm, genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben: Die Rebas sehen echt nicht soo toll aus.
Die weißen Oros am Blau/Weißen finde ich allerdings ganz nett.
SLX Kurbel ist für mein 08er schon eingeplant, jetzt weiß ich schonmal, wie es aussieht 
Das LRS klingt toll, aber wie er ist?

Sobald ich weiß, ob der Rahmen der gleiche ist wie beim 08er Modell (die Detailfotos sehen zumindest mal nicht anders aus, wenn man die Schweißnähte usw ansieht), wird meine Reba auch 100mm spendiert bekommen.
Dann kann Cube ja eigentlich wirklich nix mehr sagen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. September 2008)

das 09er race finde ich anders, aber nicht unbedingt besser und technisch gibts mmn wenig unterschied zum midseason modell. auf jeden fall aber wieder ein top bike. die farbkombination blau-weiß kommt ja jetzt bei vielen cubes vor, ich glaube das neue acid wird der verkaufsrenner am mainstream markt. das neue AMS Pro gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## lew187 (4. September 2008)

Der neue blaue rahmen sieht nicht besonders aus. Gefällt mir nicht so. Kann man sich gleich das 08er kaufen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. September 2008)

hier das 09er Race (links) und zum direkten Vergleich das 08er. 








Ausstattung 09:
Alu Superlite 7005 Double Butted, RFR-Geometry 16", 18", 20", 22", auch als Rahmenset White Candy Blue oder Black Anodized 
Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc FSA No.10 semi-integriert 
Easton EA30 Easton EA30 Lowriser 
Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
Shimano SLX 
Shimano SLX Rapidfire-Plus 9-f. 
Formula Oro K18 hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm) 
Shimano SLX Hollowtech II 44x32x22Z., 175mm, integr. Innenlager 
Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-f. 
Shimano HG53 
Sunringlé Ryde XMB Systemlaufradsatz siehe Felgen/Laufräder 
Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic Triple Compound 2.25/HR: Racing Ralph TC 2.25 Fasten Alu RFR Natural Shape 0.1 M 
Easton EA30 31.6mm 
ca. 1850g


----------



## colnagoboris (4. September 2008)

wow, der unterschied zum meinem cc ist (messemodell nur in schwarz) nicht nur gewicht und parts, optisch ist das TEIL GENIAL ! fast zu schade für`s schlammbad. mich hat einzig das preis/leistungsverhältnis des cc überzeugt, zudem habe ich nu 900 euro bezahlt.


----------



## powerbar__ (4. September 2008)

Neu:





Alt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (4. September 2008)

ich glaub sie haben die farbe des weiss-blauen geswichted, damit mit es der teamline-serie näher kommt mit weisser cube-aufschrift.
bin ganz froh das sich beim race nicht so viel geändert hat.
finde diese kurzweiligkeit von serien eigentlich voll daneben. du kaufst dir was schönes und hast nach einm jahr das gefuehl es ist schon wieder alt.
da sind die meisten anderen cubes schon stärker ueberarbeitet worden.


----------



## colnagoboris (4. September 2008)

Fahre seit zwei wochen das 2008 messemodell ltd cc, nach dem tausch der "einsteiger"easton parts gegen syntace und statt der rigida leichte mavic`s ist das teil deutlich leichter. eine frage: ich kriege noch zwei neue schwalbe big apple reifen, da ich mein cube nur in der stadt bewege sind das für mich die optimalen reifen. wer weiß nun ob ich die montieren kann ohne das sie am HR schleifen . das wird wohl auf Kritik stoßen, aber wenn ihr die reifen mal gefahren seid wollt ihr in der stadt nichts anderes mehr, ich fuhr sie uf meinem alten bike das inzwischen meine ex. fährt


----------



## aloha2002 (4. September 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Fahre seit zwei wochen das 2008 messemodell ltd cc, nach dem tausch der "einsteiger"easton parts gegen syntace und statt der rigida leichte mavic`s ist das teil deutlich leichter. eine frage: ich kriege noch zwei neue schwalbe big apple reifen, da ich mein cube nur in der stadt bewege sind das für mich die optimalen reifen. wer weiß nun ob ich die montieren kann ohne das sie am HR schleifen . das wird wohl auf Kritik stoßen, aber wenn ihr die reifen mal gefahren seid wollt ihr in der stadt nichts anderes mehr, ich fuhr sie uf meinem alten bike das inzwischen meine ex. fährt



warum sollte da was schleifen? ist doch ne 2.0 oder?
der nobby mit breite 2.25 ist normalerweise schon vormontiert, sollte also klappen...


----------



## 900degrees (4. September 2008)

Warum kaufst du dir für die Stadt so ein teures Bike? Klar, jedem das seine, aber da gibts schicke Dinger für die Hälfte. Und vor allem, wen juckt da das Gewicht?

Klar, an der Eisdiele und vorm Aldi siehts gut aus


----------



## aloha2002 (4. September 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir für die Stadt so ein teures Bike? Klar, jedem das seine, aber da gibts schicke Dinger für die Hälfte. Und vor allem, wen juckt da das Gewicht?
> 
> Klar, an der Eisdiele und vorm Aldi siehts gut aus



ich glaub genau auf die frage hat er gewartet 

aber ich muss auch sagen, jedem das sein...
ich fahre mit meinem race stadt und touren und ich will es auch in der stadt nicht missen


----------



## powerbar__ (4. September 2008)

Ich sag mal so: Hätte ich zuviel Geld würde ich mir nen 2ten LRS kaufen, und da Slicks aufziehen. Dann kann ich mal meine Kumpels am Rennrad abziehen... das geht zwar so auch, aber kost halt Unmengen Kraft :/


----------



## colnagoboris (4. September 2008)

der big apple hat 2.35 und fällt zuden sowieso recht breit aus. zum thema cc für die eisdiele, ja, auch da macht es eine gute figur, davon abgesehen spule ich den größten teil meiner kilometer in der stadt ab. und da sollte das bike einfach rollen, auf rennrad habe ich keine lust mehr. zu empfindlich für meinen fahrstyl. für`s grobe baue ich mir gerade wieder einen neues fully auf. ein epic der ersten tage.


----------



## Muecke2000 (4. September 2008)

> Sobald ich weiß, ob der Rahmen der gleiche ist wie beim 08er Modell (die Detailfotos sehen zumindest mal nicht anders aus, wenn man die Schweißnähte usw ansieht), wird meine Reba auch 100mm spendiert bekommen.
> Dann kann Cube ja eigentlich wirklich nix mehr sagen.



Genau selbiges habe ich mir eben bei Betrachten vom 09er auch gedacht. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann lasse ich das auch sofort im Winter umrüsten.
Also über Google-Bilder gibt es folgende Geometrie:




Laut der aktuellen Angabe:





Sprich es scheint einen Unterschied zu geben! Kann ich mir nur kaum vorstellen, dass die die Rahmen mal eben schnell überarbeitet haben!
Wenn ich evt. im Oktober endlich mal wieder Zeit finde zum Biken, dann ruf ich auch gleich mal bei Cube an! 

Aber die alte Reba SL gefiel mir vom Design (Aufkleber) besser! 

Ps.: Fährt jemand eigentlich zur Eurobike? Wenn ja, könnte derjenige ja evt. einfach mal nachhaken!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. September 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Sprich es scheint einen Unterschied zu geben! Kann ich mir nur kaum vorstellen, dass die die Rahmen mal eben schnell überarbeitet haben!
> Wenn ich evt. im Oktober endlich mal wieder Zeit finde zum Biken, dann ruf ich auch gleich mal bei Cube an!


Wer sagt denn, dass sie das mal eben schnell gemacht haben? Hatten doch ein Jahr Zeit. Damit folgt man doch nur dem Trend zu mehr Federweg auch am Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (5. September 2008)

Aber was ich nicht verstehe... 20" sind und bleiben doch 20". Wie können die andere mm-Angaben machen und es immer noch 20" nennen?

edit: 20"=508 mm -> war also das sitzrohr bis zur oberkante.


----------



## 900degrees (5. September 2008)

Also Steuerrohr 10mm kürzer, Oberrohr auch, dafür gleicher Abstand Sattelstütze-Lenker waagerecht, sprich 10mm längerer Vorbau? Lenkwinkel ist 1° flacher, was ja ungefähr das Ergebnis wäre, wenn man die Reba travellen lässt. Hab bei Cube mal angefragt zu dem Thema, bin auf die Antwort gespannt.

Die wird aber wahrscheinlich sein: Geometrie jetzt auf 100mm angepasst, Garantie wird für ältere Rahmen nicht gegeben. Aber vielleicht überraschen sie mich ja positiv .


----------



## colnagoboris (5. September 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> warum sollte da was schleifen? ist doch ne 2.0 oder?
> der nobby mit breite 2.25 ist normalerweise schon vormontiert, sollte also klappen...



Nein, ein 2.35er "Schlappen", quasi _*der *_Ballon für die Strasse, dürften die nächsten 3-4 tage bei mir eintreffen. wenn sie passen dann sollten auch DH gummis passen. immer gut zu wissen bevor man z.b. bei ebay oder einem Händler auf gut glück einen Satz kauft/bestellt.


----------



## 900degrees (5. September 2008)

Naja die DH Teile gehn ja bis 2.5.

Denke mit 2.35 wirds schon knapp, im Gelände würd ich hinten nicht mehr als die 2.25er rein packen, wenns mal verschlammt haste dir sonst ruckzuck den Lack runtergescheuert.

Vorne sollte 2.4 aber gut gehen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. September 2008)

Hab im Internet den Preis fürs 2009er Race gefunden. 1.099,00 EUR
http://www.rider-store.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_146&products_id=710


----------



## sagenwirmalso (6. September 2008)

"Dieses Produkt haben wir am Samstag, 30. September 2006 in unseren Katalog aufgenommen."   da sind die ihrer zeit aber ganz schön voraus gewesen. 

schön das es beim alten preis bleibt. jetzt muss es nur noch lieferbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (6. September 2008)

auf die gefahr hi daß ich ne´n anschiss bekomme muss ich mal was rauslassen. habe mir für 900 euro ein neues 2008 cube LTD cc in schwarz gekauft. nach dem einsatz von 180 euro wiegt dasteil nun 11,1 kg (clickis/Syntace/FSA brocken). fahre seit anbeginn des booms MTB´s, ich finde den unterschied zum Race vebnachlässigbar. das cc ist bis auf die shifter und die cassette kompett XT ausgestattet. ein geiles bike !!!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. September 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hi daß ich ne´n anschiss bekomme muss ich mal was rauslassen. habe mir für 900 euro ein neues 2008 cube LTD cc in schwarz gekauft. nach dem einsatz von 180 euro wiegt dasteil nun 11,1 kg (clickis/Syntace/FSA brocken). fahre seit anbeginn des booms MTB´s, ich finde den unterschied zum Race vebnachlässigbar. das cc ist bis auf die shifter und die cassette kompett XT ausgestattet. ein geiles bike !!!


BUH!!! Raus hier!!! 
Nein, im Ernst, wenn Du damit zufrieden bist ist es doch okay. Ich bin es mit meinem Race schließlich auch. 
Die Gründe dafür zähl ich jetzt nicht auf, das würde nur wieder ausarten.


----------



## benson78 (9. September 2008)

sagenwirmalso schrieb:


> "Dieses Produkt haben wir am Samstag, 30. September 2006 in unseren Katalog aufgenommen."   da sind die ihrer zeit aber ganz schön voraus gewesen.
> 
> schön das es beim alten preis bleibt. jetzt muss es nur noch lieferbar sein.



Ich habe mir Gestern mein LTD Race in Schwarz bestellt. 

Der Händler hat mir als Liefertermin Oktober 08 genannt.
Ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Iceman76 (9. September 2008)

Hi !

Hat denn jetzt schon jemand von Euch weiße Felgen auf das blaue 08er Race montiert?

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## 900degrees (9. September 2008)

Ja, lew187. Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. September 2008)

Erstmal ein Tipp für einen schönen, billigen Flaschenhalter:




Kostet ca. 10 Euro, von BBB (BBC-09 Speedcage)

Nun hab ich aber ein komisches Problem mit dem Rad: 

Wenn man das Rad langsam schiebt oder langsam fährt vibriert der Lenker so als ob man über einen Schotterweg fahren würde, und das auf glattem Untergrund. Bei höherem Tempo hört das vibrieren auf. 
Oder anders gesagt, es fühlt sich so an wie das vibrieren des Lenkers auf einem Motorrad wenn der Motor auf Standgas läuft. 

Das Vibrieren kommt von vorne (Vorderrad, Steursatz,...), denn wenn ich das Rad nur auf dem Hinterraud laufen lasse läuft es butterweich. 

Das komische dabei: Das Vorderrad lauft ca. 30 Sekunden (also rund und ohne vibration) wenn man es dreht, und die Bremsen schleifen nicht und machen auch kein Geräusch - perfekt. 

Hab dazu ein Video gemacht, wobei das Vibrieren  in Wirklichkeit stärker ist als auf dem Video zu sehen.  Man sieht das vibrieren am Ruckeln der Kabeln. 

Video

Weiß jemand von Euch woran das liegt ? Danke im Voraus

Ps. Hab das Problem auch ins Technikforum gestellt.


----------



## lew187 (10. September 2008)

Würde spontan mal den Vorbau locker machen und den lenker mal entfernen und dann nochmal schieben. Vielleicht sind ein paar schrauben nicht richtig fest? läuft das vorderrad denn rund?


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. September 2008)

hatte ich bisher nicht gemacht, da mein mechaniker gerade erst einen neuen vorbau reingemacht hat, die schrauben sind jedenfalls fest. Das Vorderrad läuft so glatt und geschmeidig wie es nur möglich ist. Der Steuersatz bzw. die Verbindung zur Gabel ist auch fest.


----------



## lew187 (10. September 2008)

aber durchs nichts tun geht es auch nicht weg, also schraubs wieder ab. Irgendwo muss der fehler ja liegen, und ich würde erstmal alles ausprobieren was man selber machen kann. 

vibriert es auch wenn du das vorderrad anhebst und per hand drehst?


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. September 2008)

so hab nochmal gelockert u. nachgezogen und das Vorderraud raus und wieder rein, es ändert sich nichts. Wenn ich das Vorderraus anhebe und drehe vibriert nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (10. September 2008)

hm, wie ist es wenn du das hinterrad anhebst und das vorderrad auf dem boden laufen läss? vibrierts?

vibriert die gabel???


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. September 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> hm, wie ist es wenn du das hinterrad anhebst und das vorderrad auf dem boden laufen läss? vibrierts?
> 
> vibriert die gabel???



ja dann vibrierts. wie gesagt, das vibrieren kommt definitiv von "vorne". die gabel virbiert auch. im technikforum hat einer gemeint es dürfte vom profil von den NN kommen, die in einem bestimmten geschwindikeitsbereich durch resonanzschwingungen die vibrationen verursachen. komisch nur das es mir bisher immer butterweich vorkam, auch wenn ich das rad langsam geschoben haben, und heute hats auf einmal stark vibriert. der einzige unterschied ist dass ich jetzt einen 100er vorbau statt 120mm drinnen habe.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (10. September 2008)

> m technikforum hat einer gemeint es dürfte vom profil von den NN kommen, die in einem bestimmten geschwindikeitsbereich durch resonanzschwingungen die vibrationen verursachen.


Dann mach Dir doch mal die Arbeit demontiere Reifen und Schlauch und schieb es dann mit der nackten Felge.
Ich hab mir vorhin sowas auch schon gedacht. Ist das auch auf weicherem Untergrund wie etwa Teppich?
So könnte man es weiter eingrenzen.


----------



## sangriaeimer (11. September 2008)

Versuch  doch erstmal den Luftdruck des Vorderreifens zu ändern,
einmal mit ca 0.3 bar weniger und dann wieder mit 0.3 bar mehr
ändert sich da was?


----------



## 900degrees (11. September 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Hab bei Cube mal angefragt zu dem Thema, bin auf die Antwort gespannt.
> 
> Die wird aber wahrscheinlich sein: Geometrie jetzt auf 100mm angepasst, Garantie wird für ältere Rahmen nicht gegeben. Aber vielleicht überraschen sie mich ja positiv .



Sie haben mich positiv überrascht 



> Hallo
> 
> Ich kann sie beruhigen. Mit einer 100mm Gabel erlischt ihre Garantie nicht. Die neuen Rahmen sind von der Geometrie aber angepasst.


----------



## powerbar__ (11. September 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Sie haben mich positiv überrascht



Öhm, das wäre aber das komplette Gegenteil zu dem was sie auf der HP stehen haben - finde ich prima, mein Reba wird getraveled.

(Gut, und die Bestätigung, das die 09er Rahmen nicht mit den 08er identisch sind, auch gut zu wissen!)


----------



## BlackUser (11. September 2008)

Hat mir jemand orig. Bilder/Videos/Links vom neuen LTD Race, also nicht die auf der Cube-Homepage zu sehen sind?

Danke


----------



## steve81 (12. September 2008)

bitteschön:


----------



## xerto (12. September 2008)

Das ist einfach ein geiles Bike

Ob 2008 oder 2009.

Auch die Farbumkehr hat was! 

Man müsste mehr Platz und Geld haben!

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Bikewochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. September 2008)

Da fällt mir gerade was auf, der Rahmen hat gar keine Cantisockel mehr.


----------



## BlackUser (12. September 2008)

> Hat mir jemand orig. Bilder/Videos/Links vom neuen LTD Race, also nicht die auf der Cube-Homepage zu sehen sind?
> 
> Danke


Wäre nett wenn es vom Reaction auch welche geben würde...


----------



## sangriaeimer (12. September 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade was auf, der Rahmen hat gar keine Cantisockel mehr.


Was sind _Cantisockel ?  _


----------



## steve81 (12. September 2008)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn es vom Reaction auch welche geben würde...



später...
willst du rot oder blau?
die neuen reactions sehen einfach höllengeil aus!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. September 2008)

sangriaeimer schrieb:


> Was sind _Cantisockel ?  _


Die Anlötstellen an denen Felgenbremsen, früher nur Cantileverbremsen, angeschraubt werden.


----------



## BlackUser (12. September 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> später...
> willst du rot oder blau?
> die neuen reactions sehen einfach höllengeil aus!


Alle die du hast  Also wenn ich mich für das Reaction entscheide, dann rot...
Sehen wirklich geil aus, da hast du Recht 
Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (13. September 2008)

Hat das race 2009 ein anderes Blau als das 2008 ???


----------



## xerto (13. September 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Hat das race 2009 ein anderes Blau als das 2008 ???



Ja, praktisch umgekehrt.

Das heißt der Schriftzug Cube war vorher blau und ist jetzt weiss.


----------



## steve81 (13. September 2008)

aber das blau ist das gleiche!


----------



## steve81 (13. September 2008)

Rot:




Blau:
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/182775]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

...würde mir sauschwer fallen, mich für ein Farbe zu entscheiden!


----------



## BlackUser (13. September 2008)

Behält Cube die Farben der Modelle eigentlich jedes Jahr bei? Z.B. Race in blau/weiss, Team in grün/schwarz...
Falls ich mich für das Race entscheide, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für schwarz entscheiden, denn dieser Rahmen wird was die Farbgestaltung angeht so gut wie nicht geändert und das Bike ist dann vom Aussehen immer aktuell...

@ steve81
Hast du das schwarze Race oder Reaction auch fotografiert? 
Sehr schöne Bilder!!


----------



## lew187 (13. September 2008)

mir kommt das blau irgendwie anders vor. etwas dunkler. Oder täuscht das? Finde das 08er eh besser 
das blaue reaction sieht nicht so schön aus. Die gabel in blau... das past irgendwie nicht.


----------



## tobiasbreitel (14. September 2008)

tobiasbreitel schrieb:


> Zitat: Habe mir das oben genannte Fahrrad gestern gekauft. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> 2. Frage: Das Cube hat die Formula Oros ... meine vordere quietscht bis zum abwinken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viking_Berlin (14. September 2008)

tobiasbreitel schrieb:


> tobiasbreitel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zitat: Habe mir das oben genannte Fahrrad gestern gekauft. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?
> ...


----------



## volli40 (14. September 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Cool Stop bestellt.
Meine Quitschten auch wie Sau, und hinten ist nur noch wenig Belag drauf.


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. September 2008)

das ist lustig dass ihr euch alle über das quietschen beschwert, das hab ich auch manchmal, aber viel schlimmer finde ich dieses klopfen. genauer gesagt, es klingt so als würde man mit einem metallstab (zb. messer) auf den rahmen klopfen (wie man es mit einer triangel machen würde). wenn der boden grob ist, (zb. bei schotter, es reicht aber sogar schon ein pflasterweg aus) und wenn man schnell unterwegs ist "klopft" es ca. jede sekunde einmal. das nervt mich viel mehr als das schleifen/quietschen da es so klingt als ob das rad auseinanderfallen würde  mein mechaniker meint das geräusch komme von der scheibenbremse und es wäre normal.   
hat das sonst niemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (14. September 2008)

Doch das Klingeln hab ich auch, kommt wirklich von der Scheibenbremse.
Ich hab aber noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## sangriaeimer (14. September 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> das ist lustig dass ihr euch alle über das quietschen beschwert, das hab ich auch manchmal, aber viel schlimmer finde ich dieses klopfen. genauer gesagt, es klingt so als würde man mit einem metallstab (zb. messer) auf den rahmen klopfen (wie man es mit einer triangel machen würde). wenn der boden grob ist, (zb. bei schotter, es reicht aber sogar schon ein pflasterweg aus) und wenn man schnell unterwegs ist "klopft" es ca. jede sekunde einmal. das nervt mich viel mehr als das schleifen/quietschen da es so klingt als ob das rad auseinanderfallen würde  mein mechaniker meint das geräusch komme von der scheibenbremse und es wäre normal.
> hat das sonst niemand ?


das ist die Bremsleitung unter dem rahmen verläuft und gegen diesen klopft/klingelt.
habe diese mit so einem ähnlichen clip fixiert:


----------



## BlackUser (14. September 2008)

> Behält Cube die Farben der Modelle eigentlich jedes Jahr bei? Z.B. Race in blau/weiss, Team in grün/schwarz...
> Falls ich mich für das Race entscheide, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für schwarz entscheiden, denn dieser Rahmen wird was die Farbgestaltung angeht so gut wie nicht geändert und das Bike ist dann vom Aussehen immer aktuell...


Ist es so, dass jedes Modell/Serie jedes Jahr seine eigene Farbe/n beibehält?

Danke


----------



## kal-el (14. September 2008)

hi,

also das Team war 08 in milky orange (und schwarz).
Generell ist das orange wohl ziemlich verschwunden.

Ich habe bis jeztt nur festgestellt, dass anscheinend das XMS immer die Farbe bekommt, die das AMS Comp im Jahr davor hatte (also immer die jeweilige Alternativfarbe zu schwarz).

kal-el


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. September 2008)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Ist es so, dass jedes Modell/Serie jedes Jahr seine eigene Farbe/n beibehält?
> 
> Danke




ich glaube sie behalten die farben nur bei wenn sie erfolgreich waren. also bei einigen bikes hat sich ´09 jedenfalls die farbe verändert. 

und zum anderen, der sich schwarz kauft nur damit es "aktuell" bleibt, also ich weiß nicht... komische einstellung. nimm dir doch die farbe die dir besser gefällt und nicht nur damit die farbe aktuell bleibt und du vielleicht 50 euro mehr bei ebay bekommst.


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. September 2008)

da ich gestern 2 löcher im schlauch hatte musste ich flicken, dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass der vorderreifen so montiert ist dass die beschriftung "front" in jene richtung zeigt, in die sich der reifen beim vorwärtsfahren dreht. 
beim hinterreifen zeigt aber "rear" in die laufrichtung. ist das absicht oder einfach falsch montiert ?

edit: richtig montiert, habs schon auf der schwalbe website gefunden

"Bei vielen MTB-Reifen finden Sie hingegen einen FRONT und einen REAR-Pfeil. Der FRONT-Pfeil gibt die empfohlene Rotationsrichtung für das Vorderrad an und der REAR-Pfeil entsprechend für das Hinterrad."

jaja bin eben ein newb


----------



## Zaphod1 (20. September 2008)

sangriaeimer schrieb:


> das ist die Bremsleitung unter dem rahmen verläuft und gegen diesen klopft/klingelt.
> habe diese mit so einem ähnlichen clip fixiert:




hey danke für den tipp du hast recht ! habs erstmal mit gummiringen fixiert um festzustellen dass es wirklich daran liegt, und hab mir jetzt so einen kabelhalter von magura besorgt den man an der unterseite des rahmens festklebt.


----------



## xerto (2. Oktober 2008)

iss noch jemand da....

Hat mal jemand das neue Race ausprobiert?

Oder sind schon alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (2. Oktober 2008)

Winterschlaf? Den gibt es nicht! In Herbst und Winter wird erst richtig aufgedreht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (4. Oktober 2008)

ich war erst wieder unterwegs, und knapp an der erkältung vorbei weil ich nicht geglaubt hab dass es schon so eisig ist mit fahrtwind.


----------



## rODAHn (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da!

...habe mich aber in der letzten Woche 2mal über den Lenker meines RACE in den Graben bzw. Straße verabschiedet...

Jetzt habe ich meinen rechtern Arm in Gips und sitze blöde zuhause rum...

Ein Glück ist meinem RACE nichts passiert!  

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## pornokarl (4. Oktober 2008)

wie lange hat bei euch eigentlich der racing ralph als HR gehalten?? mein ltd race habe ich jetzt seit august 08 und der reifen ist heute zum wechseln abgegeben worden. das gleiche mit den oro k18, beim HR sind die beläge so weit runter, dass sogar schon die feder (die die blöcke auseinander drückt) von der scheibe kaputt gerissen worden ist...

alles sehr ärgerlich


----------



## xerto (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Pornokarl,

der reifen verschleißt schnell. Das ist aber trotzdem von der Fahrleistung abhängig. Bei mir hält der HR  ca. 1500 bis  2.000 Km

Wie hoch war Deine Laufleistung?

Mal ne andere Frage an alle:

Mir welchen Lichtsystemen fahrt Ihr im Dunkeln?

Sigma oder Lupine oder was? 

Ein System von Lupine ist genauso teuer wie das Race. 

Taugt Sigma was?


----------



## pornokarl (4. Oktober 2008)

hi,

also erstmal zum reifen, ich habe das bike echt ne zeit lang hart rangenommen, heißt jeden tag 40 km zur arbeit und am WE dann noch durchs gelände. das über 4 wochen und jetzt seit dem das studium läuft weniger in der stadt dafür aber mehr im gelände.

ich würde mal sagen so 600 km oder so.

das mit den bremsbelägen ärgert mich halt irgendwie sehr, weil die echt glatze sind, und das nach 2 monaten...ist das normal??

zur beleuchtung, ich habe mir auch ein set von sigma gekauft, aber leider nicht per ladegerät ladbar. ich werde wohl auf ein trelock set umsteigen. da kann ich die ganze geschichte wenigstens direkt aufladen und gut. kostet ca. 40 bei ebay. ich brauch das eh sehr selten und deswegen kanns ruhig was preiswertes sein.


----------



## lew187 (4. Oktober 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Hallo Pornokarl,
> Mal ne andere Frage an alle:
> 
> Mir welchen Lichtsystemen fahrt Ihr im Dunkeln?
> ...



kauf dir eine Fenix P3D Premium Q5 + bike halterung. Damit machst du im Dunkeln genug Licht und die ist auch ansonsten sehr praktisch, also ohne bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (4. Oktober 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> kauf dir eine Fenix P3D Premium Q5 + bike halterung. Damit machst du im Dunkeln genug Licht und die ist auch ansonsten sehr praktisch, also ohne bike



Eine Taschenlampe auf dem Bike?

Ist die den hell genug, um mit 25 Km im Dunkeln kleine Trails fahren zu können?

Oder gar zwei nebeneinander?

Danke für Deine Tipps!


----------



## lew187 (4. Oktober 2008)

so kannst du das zb machen:
http://www.fenixtactical.com/twofish-bikeblock-bike-flashlight-mount.html

die ist schon sehr hell mit ihren 215 lumen. 2 davon sind auf jeden Fall sehr hell.
Gibt auch ein paar threads hier im Forum zu der Leuchte.


----------



## xerto (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mir jetzt die Augen rund gelesen.

Viele empfehlen die Fenix wegen dem Preisleistungsverhältnis. Sicherlich berechtigt. 

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Lupine ausprobiert. 

Meiner Ansicht nach geht es nicht heller. 
Aber 500 Euro für ne Lichtanlage ist der Hammer. Soviel geben manche nicht für Ihr komplettes Bike aus.

Hat Lupine einen Mitbewerber?


----------



## lew187 (8. Oktober 2008)

viel zu teuer im verhältnis zu deinem bike. für das bischen rumgefahre im dunkeln reicht doch auch sowas günstigeres? Wieviel lumen haste mit dem 500 euro set? also 2 fenix haben dann ca 430 bis 440 lumen für unter 100 euro.


----------



## CopyMaster (8. Oktober 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Hat Lupine einen Mitbewerber?



Supernova. Genau so teuer...


----------



## Wildcamp (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungs,
bin nun auch mal wieder hier. Hatte die letzten Wochen total die Lust am Biken und Bike verloren.
1800km mit dem Race ohne Unfall und Umfaller überstanden. 
Doch irgendwann erwischt es jeden, so auch mich.
Bei ca. 50km/h auf ner Waldautobahn mit vereinzelten Wurzeln und größeren Steinen nen kleinen Fahrfehler gemacht und voll hingelegt.

Schaden am Bike:
Barend verbogen (links)
Lenker angebrochen (durch das Barend)
Bremsscheibe am Voderrad verbogen
Bremshebel (rechts) gebrochen
Tiefen Kratzer am Oberrohr

Schaden Kleidung:
Hose und Trikot zerrissen

Schaden an meinen Körper:
Tiefe Wunde am rechten Ellenbogen bis zum Knochen (wurde genäht)
Mega Aufschürfungen am Oberschenkel, Talie, komplette Oberkörperseite, Oberarm, Schulter und Knie (alles rechts)
2 Rippen gebrochen (rechts)

Jo, ich bin soweit wieder Fit (Ellenbogen und Rippen machen noch bißchen Probleme) und am Bike wurde soweit auch alles gerichtet bzw. ausgetauscht (bis auf Barend und Lenker. Bei den Barend warte ich auf weiße und der Lenker geht noch soweit.).


----------



## Zaphod1 (11. Oktober 2008)

hauptsache du meldest den schaden am rad und trikot zuerst... da sieht man die prioritäten  
gut dass dir nicht (noch) mehr passiert ist, das ist das wichtigste! 50 ist schon ein sehr heftiges tempo va wenn man dann stürzt ..... ich denke mir nach jeder tour dass ich glück gehabt habe dass nichts passiert ist. es gibt immer wieder abschnitte wo ich über meine verhältnisse fahre und nicht wirklich auf sicherheit. dumm aber es geht einfach mit mir durch, wenn ich erstmal im "rausch" bin bleibt die vernunft manchmal auf der strecke (sprichwörtlich). 
was genau war denn der fahrfehler ? kann man irgendwas daraus lernen ?


----------



## Wildcamp (11. Oktober 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> hauptsache du meldest den schaden am rad und trikot zuerst... da sieht man die prioritäten
> 
> was genau war denn der fahrfehler ? kann man irgendwas daraus lernen ?



Bevor ich mich ins KH fahren lassen habe, musste ich erst mal am Bike alles durchchecken was denn genau defekt ist 

Fahrfehler?? Naja, genau genommen war es Blödheit. Habe eine schmale aber tiefe Regenrinne (Erosion) übersehen, dann eben mit dem Voderrad rein, verrissen und BUMM. Schon wars vorbei und 300,- EURO im Po


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. Oktober 2008)

@Wildcamp, das klingt sehr böse. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Wildcamp (12. Oktober 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @Wildcamp, das klingt sehr böse. Gute Besserung!



Danke dir. Ist ja fast schon wieder vorbei  Gestern war ich seidher wieder ne kurze Runde biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab am Freitag seit längerem mal wieder ne Runde gedreht. Hab extra eher Feierabend gemacht um den schönen Herbsttag zu nutzen. War richtig herrlich, endlich mal auf dem Bike zu sein. Und dann, auf den letzten 10 m Schotterweg, als nur noch 1,8 km Asphalt vor mir lagen... "Zisch". Hinterrad platt. Ich habe es erst zweimal erlebt, dass ein Reifen so schnell platt war. Nur gut, dass ich fast zu Hause und schon wieder in der Zivilsation war. So konnte ich mit nem Bus nach Hause fahren.  Hatte noch eine Verabredung. Ich muss die Tage erstmal sehen was mit dem Schlauch ist. Im Reifen ist auch ein kleines Loch.


----------



## boergi82 (12. Oktober 2008)

@wildamp
gute besserung, zum glück gehts dir gut

ja die herbsttage sind im moment echt geil zum biken, jedenfalls bei mir in der gegend. aber es liegt auch schon recht viel laub.
und heute bei der tour hatte ich auf der abfahrt auch nen platten hinterreifen. hatte eine Rinne zu spät gesehen und schwups wars um mein Hinterrad geschehen. zum glück hatte ich alles dabei und mit 2 freunden geht so ein schlauchwechsel ruck zuck.


----------



## xerto (17. Oktober 2008)

Auf Biker!

Die Sone scheint!

Schöne 10 Grad..

Los gehts!


----------



## Wildcamp (17. Oktober 2008)

Na dann lass knacken xerto


----------



## Wildcamp (20. Oktober 2008)

Frage an alle die an ihren Race nen Down Swing Umwerfer fahren!
Gibt es Probs mit dem Flaschenhalter am Sattelrohr???


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja! Die Schelle sitzt genau zwischen den Schrauben. Um einen Flaschenhalter dort anzuschrauben brauchst Du Unterlegscheiben o.ä.


----------



## Wildcamp (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antwort und sogar mit Foto


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Oktober 2008)

Aber gerne doch!


----------



## benson78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Auch hier möchte ich mein neues Bike präsentieren...Race 09
Bitte schön: 
Habt Ihr Tuning Vorschläge? Bar Ends, Sattel etc.
Übrigens, einmal Vorderrad ausgebaut und seit dem quitscht die K18 ein bißchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (29. Oktober 2008)

...da hilft nur fetten 
Oder das Rad im stand wieder lösen und wieder fest machen!
Ich würd aber trotzdem fettttennnn!!!


----------



## Iceman79 (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja, und da ich mal wieder hier bin, wollte ich euch mein Winter-Iceman-Cube zeigen 





Hab mir noch ein Laufradsatz mit den "Schwalbe Ice Spiker" fertig gemacht  hatte letztes Jahr schlechte Erfahrungen bei Glatteis gemacht, bin gespannt wie es damit läuft...

MfG

Iceman


----------



## xerto (5. November 2008)

Sieht ja gut aus mit Spikes!

Bei uns ist es 17 Grad plus! 

Wozu braucht man Spikes? 

Das Klima wird immer besser. Und das soll eine Klimakatastrophe sein? 

Viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## lew187 (5. November 2008)

Taugen diese spikes echt was? Also bei eisigen schnee untergrund usw!

Hab mal gehört es bringt genauso viel wenn man eine dickere schnur um den Reifen wickelt. Das bremst doch auch gut bei schnee usw.

Aber aussehen tun die spikes gut.


----------



## boergi82 (5. November 2008)

Wenn ich dein Bike so sehe fällt mir ein, dass ich meins unbedingt mal putzen muß! sieht nach dem letzten WE grausam aus


----------



## Iceman79 (6. November 2008)

Oh, Hallo...
...doch nicht dem Winterschlaff verfallen 
Tja, das stimmt, bei uns ist es auch noch warm aber (kann man hier im Forum nachlesen) soweit ich weiß sollte man die Spikes erst mal so 50km auf Asphalt einfahren (damit sich die Spikes setzen können und später nicht so schnell rausreißen)
Naja, der Rollwiderstand lässt natürlich zu wünschen übrig - man fährt darauf wie auf rohen Eiern! Hab aber schon die ersten positiven Erfahrungen auf nassen Steinen, Wurzeln und Laub gemacht! 
Sagens wir so - die hinterlassen einen bleibenden Eindruck!
Und wie gesagt, das ist mein Not- Laufradsatz, fahre manchmal Nachts noch bike, meistens da wo nicht gestreut wird und wie gesagt hab ich die Jahre davor negative Erfahrung mit Glateis gemacht und hoffe jetzt etwas sicherheit in die Sache zu bringen!
Aha - das Bike ist Mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so sauber.

MfG

Iceman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akiroetzel (13. November 2008)

Hi @ all! Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen bezüglich von Lieferzeiten bei Cube? Hab mir vor vier Wochen ein Race bestellt,und warte seit dem auf den Anruf meines Händlers. Will ihn ja auch nicht Ständig nerven,da er ja vermutlich darauf auch keine Einfluss hat.Kann es sein das die Räder bei Cube auf Bestellung gebaut werde?


----------



## Freibeuter (13. November 2008)

Ich warte auch auf mein Race jedoch hat mein Händler mir mitgeteilt das erst eine Rahmengröße abgearbeitet wird und man dann mit der nächsten beginnt. Er hat mich auf nächste Woche vertröstet, nachdem er direkt bei Cube angefragt hatte. Mal gucken


----------



## akiroetzel (13. November 2008)

Na das währe ja ne Erklärung. Finde 4,5 oder gar 6 Wochen trotzdem zu lang.Wie lange wartest du denn bereits?


----------



## Freibeuter (13. November 2008)

Ich warte seid  mitte September und bin auch schon ungeduldig.
In einem Laden habe ich aber schon ein paar der neuen Modelle stehen sehen, sogar das Race in schwarz. Außerdem andere Hersteller sind noch viel langsamer, ein Stevens-Händler in meiner Nähe hat bis jetzt noch nicht ein neues Rad stehen. Cube scheint sich da wenigstens Mühe zu geben die Termin einzuhalten.
Aber erzählen darf man das wirklich keinen, man wartet 2 Monate auf ein Rad bei einem Listenpreis von 1099, was ich von Arbeitskollegen schon für Blicke geerntet habe .


----------



## akiroetzel (13. November 2008)

Da wartest du ja noch länger. Hab gerade mal bei meinem Händler angerufen.Nach Aussage von Cube werden die Weiß/Blauen Räder schon seit Montag montiert und sollten Heute oder Morgen beim Händler eitreffen(Schwarz ist schon eingtroffen). Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
hab nun endlich mein LTD Race bekommen. Wollte mal fragen wie ihr mit dem Lenker klarkommt? Ich finde man liegt ziemlich auf dem Hobel. Wollte mir nun einen anderen Lenker montieren das ich aufrechter Sitze. Was haltet ihr von diesem Lenker? Bringt es auch was den Vorbau auf 100mm (kürzer) zu ändern? 

Grüße.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (17. November 2008)

Natürlich bringt das auch was. Ich fahre einen 90mm mit Low Rizer Lenker. Aus optischen Gründen sind halt an einem Rizer keine Bar Ends zu montieren (sieht Bääh aus).


----------



## Muecke2000 (17. November 2008)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab nun endlich mein LTD Race bekommen. Wollte mal fragen wie ihr mit dem Lenker klarkommt? Ich finde man liegt ziemlich auf dem Hobel. Wollte mir nun einen anderen Lenker montieren das ich aufrechter Sitze. Was haltet ihr von diesem Lenker? Bringt es auch was den Vorbau auf 100mm (kürzer) zu ändern?
> 
> Grüße.



genau diesen Lenker von Richty WCS High Riser habe ich mir auch gekauft!
Bin bislang sehr zu frieden. Ist anderes gekrüppt => mehr zum Körper hin und höher!


----------



## Iceman79 (18. November 2008)

...naja, meiner ist zwar etwas extremer aber so ein breiterer Lenker gibt auf jeden mehr Sicherheitsgefühl


----------



## Freibeuter (20. November 2008)

.....habt ihr das Video schon gesehen ??
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Powder-Coated_id_32827_.htm

ist  mal ganz interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. November 2008)

Interessant. Ich hätte gedacht die kommen schon bunt aus Fernost.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. November 2008)

Hi,

LTD Race 2008 (weiß/blau). Möchte meinen Vorbau + Lenker gegen einen Ritchey tauschen. Wie sieht das eigentlich aus - Lenker und Vorbei - in dem "wet white" ? Habe im Netz gesucht aber kein Bike gefunden mit weißem Vorbau/Lenker. Würde das passen zum Race 2008? Zumind. wird man damit fast ein Einzelstück fahren 

Gruß,
Juergen


----------



## Iceman79 (22. November 2008)

...du hast mein Segen


----------



## HardtailOnly (23. November 2008)

Servus miteinander,

habe vorletzten Donnerstag mein Race 09 in Weiß-Blau bekommen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal ein Bild einstellen. Tolles Bike und allen, die noch warten, kann ich nur sagen: Es lohnt sich. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Slidger (24. November 2008)

Ich hab auch eins, ich hab auch eins.

Aber meins ist nicht in weiss/blau sondern in blau/weiss...

Nur leider noch keine Gelegenheit zum fahren gehabt 

Sachtma, wie bekomme ich denn da nen Fahrradständer dran. 




MfG

Bernd


----------



## Zaphod1 (24. November 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Sachtma, wie bekomme ich denn da nen Fahrradständer dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gar nicht denn das ist streng verboten


----------



## Iceman79 (26. November 2008)

^^ - datt geht mal garnicht!!!!  halt mich einer...


----------



## Freibeuter (29. November 2008)

So nun ist es endlich da, dass warten hat sich gelohnt !!! *freu* 
einfach nur geil das Teil


----------



## Iceman79 (29. November 2008)

...schick, schick - viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (3. Dezember 2008)

Freibeuter schrieb:


> So nun ist es endlich da, dass warten hat sich gelohnt !!! *freu*
> einfach nur geil das Teil



Glückwunsch, Super Bike!

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das Cube immer noch diese Dinger am Rahmen hinten, zur Befestigung von Felgenbremsen anbaut. 

Wer fährt sowas noch?


Ansonsten, mein Race hat inzwischen 2000 Km drauf (BJ 03.08) und wird auch jetzt gefahren. Ich hatte bis jetzt (toi toi toi) keinerlei Mängel oder Probleme mit dem Bike.

Auf Jungs und Mädels, biken im Schnee steht an.


----------



## katinka22 (3. Dezember 2008)

Soll ja durchaus Leute geben, die die "Dinger" noch brauchen . Für mich wars ein Grund ein Cube zu kaufen und ich hab die Entscheidung für den Rahmen und die V-Brakes auch nicht bereut. Die Bremskraft ist (durch die Nokons erst recht) für mich persönlich mehr als genug.


----------



## Freibeuter (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir die dinger auch nicht dran bauen!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauch sie zwar auch nicht, finde es aber gut die Option zu haben. Mich stören sie nicht!


----------



## Freibeuter (5. Dezember 2008)

natürlich ist es gut es als Option zu haben, ich wollte das ja nicht schlecht reden.


----------



## steve81 (6. Dezember 2008)

katinka22 schrieb:


> Soll ja durchaus Leute geben, die die "Dinger" noch brauchen . Für mich wars ein Grund ein Cube zu kaufen und ich hab die Entscheidung für den Rahmen und die V-Brakes auch nicht bereut. Die Bremskraft ist (durch die Nokons erst recht) für mich persönlich mehr als genug.



boah, ist das hässlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Racer,

kurzer Rückblick 2008 

Mit Race ca. 2.000 Km
Mir AMS auch ca. 2.000 KM
Gejogged auch ca. 2.000 Km
Karten gespielt ca. 400 Stunden = 100 Km

Heute 50 Minuten für 10 Kilometer gejoggt. Geil, oder?

macht 6.000 + 100 =6.100 Km via Körperkraft 

Und bei Euch?


----------



## Iceman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

...was soll ich dazu noch sagen?
Bei meinem CUBE hat der Sigma im diesem Jahr nach ca. 8000km schlapp gemacht!
Mit dem neuen hab ich jetzt ca. 2500km 
(1 Satz Beläge und 2 Sätze Reifen - sonst nichts!!!)
Gestern war ich Joggen 10km in 40min und heute hab ich Muskelkatter!!! 
Nächstes Jahr will ich auf jeden über die 15000km kommen!!!
Naja und natürlich ein paar Höhenmeter...





Gruß


----------



## steve81 (28. Dezember 2008)

15000km?
Such dir nen Job!


----------



## Iceman79 (29. Dezember 2008)

Tja, du wirst es nicht glauben - ich hab ein


----------



## f-t-special- (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrradkurier wahrscheinlich was?


----------



## Dommes84 (29. Dezember 2008)

15000km, das sind jeden Tag über 40km und damit meine ich wirklich jeden tag


----------



## Iceman79 (29. Dezember 2008)

Entspannt euch - hab die noch nicht geschaft aber ein Bekannter auf sein RR!
Und nein - kein Fahrradkurier - Sesselpupser  (ich brach halt den Ausgleich!)
Ich fahr so ca. 50km am Tag (wenn ich dazu komme) und wenn ich Zeit hab, dann noch mehr! Das meiste hab ich aber in Urlaub geschaft - da bin ich ja den ganzen Tag gefahren 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## crisu023 (3. Januar 2009)

gibts dieses cube ltd race, was meist in weiss/blau zusehn ist (jaja schaut eh geil aus ;-)), aber gibts das auch nur in weiss?

mfg, crisu

bzw. was sagt ihr zu dem preis und die austattung? http://sportnora.at/index.php?navi=sortiment&navi_li=5&unternavi=3&marke_nr=2253&nr=2760
ich liebäugle ja eigentlich mir eins von transalp aufbaun zulassen.

aber der händler wäre praktisch in der nähe von mir. also wenn ich was hab, pack ich das rad ins auto und fahr vorbei ;-), liegt am weg zur arbeit...

aber am liebsten hätt ich dieses ding in ganz weiss


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Januar 2009)

Naja, beim Preis, da kannste bestimmt noch was machen 
Es gab mal ein in weiß/silber (da vor Model) - war mir persönlich auch lieber!



Muss auch aus erfahrung sagen, dass da die Pulverbeschichtung zwar nicht so schön war aber dafür deutlich unempflicher 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Nobby Nic 2.4 Reifen ob Sie in das Cube Race passen? Das Cube ist serienmässig. 


Ich habe momentan die Serienbereifung RR und NN 2.25 drauf

Passt es oder nicht?

Bauen die 2,4 höher?

Macht die Umrüstung für ein Race überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (4. Januar 2009)

sodala, laut hersteller cube gibts das race in weiss/blau oder eben in mattschwarz mit ein paar kleinen roten details...

schaun alle zwei gut aus.

das weisse cube da oben schaut auch fein aus, fährst die gleichen reifen wie ich


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Das sind meine Straßen Reifen - die Nobby Nic 2.4 Reifen passen aber nicht mehr drauf! Das maximum was geht (mit viel gefummel) sind nach die 2.2 Michelin!













Kann ich nur empfehlen, halten länger als Schwalbe, grippen besser und sonst sind die auch nur vorteilhaft - die fahr ich bis jetzt am liebsten im jedem Gelände (vorne den Mountain A/T und hinten den Mountain Xtrem)
Vorne super Gripp und hinten darfs auch in den Kurven leicht drifften (aber das kontrolierbar) 
Der Preis ist zwar erst mal erschreckend aber wenn ich überlege, das ich bei der Kilommerterleistung schon mind. 3 Sätze Schwalbe verblasen hätte, dann lach ich drüber - aha und die sind immer noch nicht abgelutcht!!!  

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Tipp.

Die Originalreifen sind doch schon 2.25 und haben noch ein bißchen Platz. Ich habe eigentlich mehr die Bedenken, dass es bei der Reb nicht passt. Hinten im Rahmen ist noch Platz.






Da scheinen die Michelin - Reifen breiter zu sein.


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Das stimmt, Michelin Reifen sind breiter 
Rahmen war das kleinste Problem, der Reifen kommt unten an den Umwerfer (wenn er ganz unten ist) Die Serien Einstellung kann man da nicht mehr fahren, hab lange gefummelt bis es passte... Naja und ne kleine Acht oder so ist auch nicht drin. Glub mir, hab schon ne Menge Reifen getestet es gibt viel Vor- und Nachteile aber falls du einen guten Reifen fahren möchtes, dann musste dich von Schwalbe trennen  soagar die Conti Vapor hatte bessern Gripp und hat über 4000km gehalten!!! (naja, der hält immer noch ) Von Schwalbe fahr ich nur noch den Schwalbe Ice Spiker!





Kann aber noch nicht viel über den Sagen außer das der auf Straße laut ist und einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterläßt 
Heute ist bei uns das erste mal Schnee gefallen, werde morgen mir den Laufradsatz drauf machen und ne Runde testen...

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2009)

Danke. Da ich jetzt bald zum ersten Mal die Reifen am Race wechseln muss, sind Deine Tipps sehr hilfreich.

Der Racing Ralph ist nach ca. 2.000 Km meistens Waldwege und leichtes Gelände am Ende. Der NN vorne ist noch ok. 

So wie ich fahre, bin ich mit Grip und Handling sowie Gewicht sehr zufrieden gewesen. 

Auf meinem AMS habe ich mal Conti Vertical aufgezogen. Ein toller Reifen im rutschigen Gelände, leider mit sehr viel Rollwiderstand. Als CC Reifen weniger geeignet, aber toll in der Abfahrt. 

Ich werde mit dem Race im Juni in München fahren und möchte einen guten und leichten sowie schnellen Reifen aufziehen. 

Verschleiß wäre nicht das erste Kriterium. Pannenhäufigkeit schon eher. 

Leider haben wir hier nicht soviel Schnee wie auf manchen tollen Bilder. 

Das Los der Biker des Rhein-Main-Gebietes.


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Januar 2009)

2000km mir RR  haste das Bike die halbe Zeit getragen??? 
Dem Conti Vertical fahr ich nur im Wald, beim weichen Untergrund, da ist der Rollwiderstand nicht so wichtig wie Gripp... aber hast schon recht auf der Straße ist er schon etwas schwergängig...
Aber da hab ich dir schon gesagt, da fahr ich den Vapor (würd ich dir auch empfehlen) wäre glaub ich genau das richtige für dich (als 2.1 falt) - ist leicht und hält lange und bei dem haste guten Rollwiderstand und Lebensdauer, naja den Gripp merkste wenn du dich in die Kurven lägst, da wird der Reifen deutlich lauter und etwas langsamer, da sich der Rollwiderstand vergrößert... muss aber zugeben, dass ich schon einmal damit einen Platten hatte 
Ich weiß garnicht was du mit so einen brieten Reifen wolltes ohne Gripp, Lebensdauer und der Rollwiedersatnd läßt auch zu wünschen übrig... Die sind nur gut für so Kissartige, breite und trockene Waldwege die dann nur leicht Berg ab gehen 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> 2000km mir RR  haste das Bike die halbe Zeit getragen???



Ja wir machen das manchmal so!!

Aber im Ernst. Ich finde den Verschleiß schon sehr hoch. Und Du bist überrascht?

Aber auch 2.1 sind eine Überlegung. Sind die schneller? Leichter sicherlich! Und in Kurven?


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Januar 2009)

...hab ich doch geschrieben:
"naja den Gripp merkste wenn du dich in die Kurven lägst, da wird der Reifen deutlich lauter und etwas langsamer, da sich der Rollwiderstand vergrößert..."
Das fand ich auch so geil bei den Reifen. Die Meisten kommen mit den Dreieckigen Profil nicht klar (ich versteh das zwar nicht, ist mir aber auch egal - die meisten fahren auch Schwalbe  ) 
Mach am besten deine Eigenen Erfahrungen, den die sind das was zählt!
Es gibt da so ein Spruch: "Verlaß dich auf andere und du bist verlassen oder so..." Ich mach jetzt auch nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen, die ich aber auch gerne mitteile. Auf meiner Webseite ( http://www.turbo-monkeys.de/ ) die noch in der Entwicklung ist gibt´s schon die ersten Reifen Berichte (Zur Zeit aber nur für den DH Bereich) wird aber mit der Zeit erweitert...
Für micht baut zur Zeit Intense die Besten Reifen, die sind aber nicht für den CC Bereich (damit muss man sogar Berg runter trampeln ) 
Auf Wunsch kann ich dir noch mehr infos schicken (Meld dich einfach per PM oder Mail bei mir) 
So - geh jetzt erst mal ne Runde Biken - es gibt nicht schöneres als Wege voller Schnee und nicht voller Rentner 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> .
> So - geh jetzt erst mal ne Runde Biken - es gibt nicht schöneres als Wege voller Schnee und nicht voller Rentner
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Viel Spaß

Voller Neid

 Gruß Xerto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Gestern Abend war nicht ganz so toll, der Schneefall war zu stark....
...dafür bin ich heute den ganzen Vormittag durch den schönen, frischen Schnee geheitzt 

Wollte mal die schönen Ausichten mit euch teilen 

















Naja, und für die die das Interesiert - die Icespiker haben auch einen super Job gemacht!
Die Selbstreinung, Brems- und Vortriebwirkung der Reifen haben super funktioniert! 









Tja, zum Schluß darf natürlich auch nicht ein Bild des Hauptdarstellers fehlen  hat mich mal wieder nicht im Stich gelassen 





Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

Schnee.. wir haben auch Schnee

in Maintal... Bei Frankfurt


Kommt alle 100 hundert Jahre mal vor.

Mainschleuse bei Hanau







Mitten im Wald (7 km von Frankfurt am Main) am See!







Main mit Fähre inMaintal/Dörnigheim






Inzwischen tauts schon wieder. 

Heute morgen aber war es Klasse!


----------



## f-t-special- (5. Januar 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich das problem wenn ihr da so bei eis und schnee durch die gegend radelt das euch eure gangschaltung einfriert und es sich nicht mehr schalten lässt?


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

f-t-special- schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich das problem wenn ihr da so bei eis und schnee durch die gegend radelt das euch eure gangschaltung einfriert und es sich nicht mehr schalten lässt?



nee, alles geht gut


----------



## Iceman79 (5. Januar 2009)

...Schaltung eigefrohren?
Das nicht aber als ich heute ne lange Auffahr gemacht hab, da hat sich Schnee in den kleinen Ritzeln festgesetzt und vereist aber zwei, drei mal hin und her geschaltet, kräftig in die Pedale getretten und dann gings 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (5. Januar 2009)

f-t-special- schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich das problem wenn ihr da so bei eis und schnee durch die gegend radelt das euch eure gangschaltung einfriert und es sich nicht mehr schalten lässt?


Ja. Mir ist einmal der Umwerfer eingefroren. Hatte zum Glück vorsorglich ein Feuerzeug dabei und hab ihn wieder aufgetaut.
War mit ein Grund von Topswing zu Downswing zu wechseln. Da liegt die Mechanik nicht so direkt in der Schußbahn und etwas höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Januar 2009)

Bei mir sind mal der XT-RF-Trigger eingefroren und zwar der rechte für das Schaltwerk. Natürlich im dicken Gang.


----------



## Iceman79 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mal früher Probleme mal mitgehabt, wo meine Schaltzüge noch frei lagen... 
....aber seit dem die in einer gefetteten Schützhülle liegen flutsch die Schaltung richtig


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Januar 2009)

Moin LTD Race Freunde 

Ich möchte mein LTD Race etwas entschärfen was die sitzposition anbetrifft. Aufrechter sitzen für lange Touren.

Vorgegangen bin ich derzeit wie folgt

Vorbau 120mm auf 90mm gewechselt 6° Steigung (wow die Lenkung geht viel viel direkter, echt ungewohnt)

Low Rizer Lenker auf Rizer gewechselt (Rise von 20mm auf 30mm)

Doch die Sitzposition ist immer noch zu sehr gestreckt! 

Nützt ein Vorbei mit 17° Steigung was?

Danke für Input!

Gruß,
Juergen


----------



## lew187 (12. Januar 2009)

f-t-special- schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich das problem wenn ihr da so bei eis und schnee durch die gegend radelt das euch eure gangschaltung einfriert und es sich nicht mehr schalten lässt?



 bin letztens rausgefahren wollte schalten, lies sich der untere hebel (shimano xt) nicht richtig drücken... hab etwas fester gedrückt und knack war er ganz durch. und dann baumelte er da nur noch so hin und her.. 0 reaktion auf einen gang, nix.. wie tot... dachte schon schei$e jetzt hab ich es kaputt gemacht und muss ne neue schaltung kaufen. später als ich zuhause war und das rad im keller hatte wollte ich die schaltung auseinanderbauen und schraubte die große schwarze kurze schraube aus der schaltung raus. danach hab ich aber gesehen das da noch mehrere kleine waren und hab sie wieder reingeschraubt.
dann ging es plötzlich wieder mit dem schalten. aber schalten lässt sich manchmal echt schwer bei den temperaturen. Wieso ist das so? ist da ne flüssigkeit drin? da kann doch nix einfrieren?!

Meine Tarnfarben:


----------



## f-t-special- (12. Januar 2009)

Ja genau das selbe hatte ich auch wenn ich schalten wollte ging es entweder nur mit nem festen tritt in die pedalle oder der schalthebel hatte gar keinen widerstand mehr und baumelte da nur noch so rum aber sobald die schlatung dann wieder aufgetaut ist geht alles wieder.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Januar 2009)

Bei mir war's der rechte 9-fach-Trigger. Ich vermute das eventuell eine oder mehrere Sperrklinke/n festgefroren ist/sind. Bei mir auch erst während der Fahrt, am Beginn war die Funktion noch gegeben.
Heute morgen allerdings kein Problem bei -15 Grad. Meine DC XT-Hebel funktionierten butterweich.


----------



## pero38 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Dachte Zeige euch mal mein LTD.RACE 08
im märz 08 gekauft!
Wiegt jetzt noch in 20 zoll 10,7 kg incl.pedale!Federweg 105mm.
hoffe euch gefällt meine göttin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve81 (12. Januar 2009)

geht deine waage richtig?
was wiegen die laufräder, was die pedale?


----------



## pero38 (12. Januar 2009)

laufräder incl.br.scheiben schnellspannern und reifen+schläuche 3800 pedale275gramm paar.


----------



## steve81 (13. Januar 2009)

cool, kannst du mal ne teileliste machen,wenn dein gewicht stimmt, müsste ich bei 10,5 kg oder evtl. weniger sein.
hast du den rahmen mal solo gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (13. Januar 2009)

Sind diese Griffe eigentlich gut? Taugen die was?
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...64;page=1;ID=af85a2dd78327209e2d1ef0a0bab854a

oder sind die besser?
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...64;page=2;ID=af85a2dd78327209e2d1ef0a0bab854a


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Mei LTD Race in aktueller Ausstattung:



Neu: LRS XPW1800 (von meinem AMS 100), Manitou R7 Super Absolute 2009, XT 2008 Discs mit Magura SL Rotoren.


----------



## Stho1 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo, bin ganz neu hier und habe mal ne Frage:
Könnte bei Händler ein ltd race aus 2008 für unter 900 Euro kriegen?
Sollte ich zugreifen oder besser das 2009 für 1000 Euro nehmen ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## xerto (13. Januar 2009)

Stho1 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin ganz neu hier und habe mal ne Frage:
> Könnte bei Händler ein ltd race aus 2008 für unter 900 Euro kriegen?
> Sollte ich zugreifen oder besser das 2009 für 100 Euro nehmen ?
> 
> ...



Ich würde das 2009 für 100 Euro nehmen. 

800 Euro gespart! Fürn echtes Race.


----------



## Stho1 (13. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich würde das 2009 für 100 Euro nehmen.
> 
> 800 Euro gespart! Fürn echtes Race.


 

mmmmmmmmh geändert


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würde das 2009 nehmen. Grund: Geometrie passt besser bei Gabeln mit 100mm Federweg. Wenn es natürlich deutlich unter 900 Euro sind, käme ich auch wieder ins Grübeln.


----------



## Stho1 (13. Januar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde das 2009 nehmen. Grund: Geometrie passt besser bei Gabeln mit 100mm Federweg. Wenn es natürlich deutlich unter 900 Euro sind, käme ich auch wieder ins Grübeln.


 

deutlich na ja 880 müßte ich auf den Tisch legen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Januar 2009)

20 Euro sind 20 Euro. So krass ist das mit der Geo auch nicht. Hab ja selbst das 08'er und fahre es mit 100mm, ist bequem wegen der etwas aufrechteren Position. Welche Farbe hat den das 08'er. Die blau-weisse Pulverung gefällt mir beim Alten besser als beim Neuen aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Stho1 (13. Januar 2009)

das was ich auch schon probe gefahren habe ist schwarz
gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, mir gefällt auch das schwarze Luder am besten, siehe Bild ein paar Posts weiter oben. 
Ist allerdings ein Customaufbau.


----------



## Stho1 (13. Januar 2009)

so wie das Bike da steht....würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## maxXxi (13. Januar 2009)

hallo erstmal ich bin neu hier und habe ein cube ltd race 2009 natürlich in weiß blau versteht sich 
meine frage: ich bin am überlegen weiße bärentazen an mein bike zu bauen in betracht stehen : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ale/-Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html
was für schueh würdet ihr mir dazu empfelen da ich in dir richtung sportliche schuhe will ich aber kein klick system haben möchte 
vl kan mir jemand einen guten händler empfelen oder mir einen tipp geben was ich am besten tun soll 
schon mal dankeschön im vorraus
lg


----------



## Stho1 (13. Januar 2009)

natürlich in weiß blau........geschmacksache würde ich sagen


----------



## master-joker (14. Januar 2009)

steve81 schrieb:


> cool, kannst du mal ne teileliste machen,wenn dein gewicht stimmt, müsste ich bei 10,5 kg oder evtl. weniger sein.
> hast du den rahmen mal solo gewogen?


ja mich würd auch mal interessieren was ein LTD race rahmen weigt.


@ Rammsteinbiker: netter aufbau, bloß sagen mir die vielen aufkleber an den felgen nich so zu.


----------



## Stho1 (14. Januar 2009)

Fast jeder hat eins..........ich jetzt auch !!!!!!!!!!

ein ltd race 2008 in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (14. Januar 2009)

master-joker schrieb:


> ja mich würd auch mal interessieren was ein LTD race rahmen weigt.
> 
> 
> @ Rammsteinbiker: netter aufbau, bloß sagen mir die vielen aufkleber an den felgen nich so zu.









LTD Race von 2007 (baugleich mit 2008) in 20"


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. Januar 2009)

Na, da müssen wir aber wohl noch ein paar Gramm Dreck runterrechnen.


----------



## steve81 (15. Januar 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> LTD Race von 2007 (baugleich mit 2008) in 20"



der ist aber komplett eloxiert oder?
theoretisch müsste der weiß-blau noch schwerer sein, da ja gepulvert.
hätte nicht gedacht das die so schwer sind, muss mir langsam mal gedanken über einen neuen rahmen machen!


----------



## lew187 (15. Januar 2009)

wie wärs mit 500 gramm körpergewicht abnehmen? tut man was für die gesundheit und kostet nichts. und der schöne blaue rahmen kann bleiben.


----------



## boergi82 (15. Januar 2009)

ich seh das mit dem Gewicht von dem Bike nie sooooo wild!

wenn du 2 Tinkflaschen, einen Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe dabei hast fährst auch gleich wieder paar Gramm/Kilo mit dir rum.

Und das einfachste und billigste Gewichttuning, einfach 1-2 KG abnehmen 

- Will damit niemanden direkt ansprechen - ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## steve81 (15. Januar 2009)

ich erbreche mich doch schon nach jeder mahlzeit, mehr geht einfach nicht!


----------



## boergi82 (15. Januar 2009)

hm dann weiß ich bei dir auch nicht weiter....

vielleicht haare schneiden, rasieren,..... da kann man schon paar Gramm rausholen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. Januar 2009)

ja ist der eloxierte Rahmen gab 2007 auch nur so, einmal in diesem Grün und dann in Schwarz. UNd ja der lackierte Weiß-Blaue dürfte wegen es Lacks noch ein wenig mehr wiegen.

allerdings sieht meines auch mittlerweile etwas anders aus:


----------



## lew187 (15. Januar 2009)

Sind das weiße Felgen oder silberne?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (15. Januar 2009)

silberne Mavics XC 717


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (16. Januar 2009)

Hey,
schon komisch.
Ich meine meinen blau/weißen 08er Rahmen mal gewogen zu haben und der kam auf 1850gr. in 20".

Leicht ist er nicht, dafür stabil

Andre


----------



## Iceman79 (16. Januar 2009)

Kann ich nur bestätigen 
Was mein CUBE alles mitgemacht hat, dass erzähl ich liber nicht....

Gruß

Iceman

^^ ej ihr beiden, wann fahren wir mal wieder?


----------



## lew187 (16. Januar 2009)

Was sind denn schon 1850 gramm? geht mal in einen baumarkt und kauft euch dort ein mtb, dann werden ihr euch wundern wie leicht doch das cube ist.

Es gibt sogar leute die joggen mit gewichten an den beinen, also wird einen der cube rahmen sicher nicht umbringen. Und stabil ist immer gut


----------



## Fartmaster (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich such ne Liste mit der genauen Spezifikation des Cube LTD Race 2008.
Hat jemand vielleicht mal nen Link oder sowas?

Ich hab das gefunden nur kann man die Liste irgendwie nicht ausdrucken.
http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/CubeHardt/LTD5.htm


----------



## lew187 (18. Januar 2009)

grad zufällig gefunden http://flickr.com/photos/aentan/2615814462/


----------



## Iceman76 (18. Januar 2009)

Hi !

Aber das ist nicht mehr die Erstausrüstung. 
Andere Felgen, Fox Gabel, XT Shifters, ...

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## lew187 (18. Januar 2009)

Hat sich auch gar nicht darauf bezogen! wenn man die erstausrüstung haben will dann google.de !


----------



## Iceman76 (18. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, dachte Du hast google.de benutzt um auf Fartmasters Post zu antworten ;-)


----------



## lew187 (18. Januar 2009)

nein, aber hier ist eine druckansicht fürs race 2008:
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...008/~kid11/~tplprodukt_1/~prid553.htm?print=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stho1 (19. Januar 2009)

*Hier zum nachlesen:*​​​*Cube LTD Race 2008 Auslaufmodell*​


*Model*
LTD RACE
*Rahmen*
Alu Superlite 7005 double butted, RFR-Geometry
*Gabel*
Rock Shox Reba SL, 85mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout
*Steuersatz*
Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert
*Vorbau*
Easton EA30
*Lenker*
Easton EA30
*Schaltwerk*
Shimano Deore XT Shadow
*Umwerfer*
Shimano Deore LX
*Schalthebel*
Shimano Deore LX Rapidfire-Plus
*Bremsanlage*
Formula Oro K18, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)
*Kurbelgarnitur*
Shimano M532, 44x32x22Z., 175mm
*Kassette*
Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach
*Kette*
Shimano HG53
*Felgen*
Alex EN24
*Naben*
Shimano Deore XT Disc
*Vordereifen*
Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic TC/HR: Racing Ralph TC 2.25
*Pedale*
Fasten Alu
*Sattel*
Scape Active 4
*Sattelstütze*
Easton EA30
*Gewicht*
11,6kg White Candy Blue, 11,4kg Black Anodized


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. Januar 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ej ihr beiden, wann fahren wir mal wieder?



Hi Iceman, ja das ist ne gute Frage, leider hab ich mom durch Uni, Arbeit und lernen sowenig Zeit das ich meine Ausfahrten imer sehr spontan mache und kaum Zeit hab um diese vorauszuplanen. Der einzige Tag der mir bleibt ist meist der Sonntag und da ist wenn nicht das Wetter unpassend ist irgendwas anderes geplant. Gemeinsam ne Tour machen hätt ich trotzdem  mal wieder lust zu.
Meld dich einfach mal per pn wenn du was planst.

Mfg


----------



## Iceman79 (19. Januar 2009)

^^ - sieht bei mir nicht anders aus  nutze aber jede freie Minute um zu biken


----------



## Fartmaster (19. Januar 2009)

Hi,
Danke für den Link und die Liste.


----------



## leu1983 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich muss mal ne Anfängerfrage stellen...  Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob Dieser Steuersatz bei meinem Limited Race Rahmen passt? Danke...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. Februar 2009)

Nein definitiv nicht. Du brauchst einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leu1983 (1. Februar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Nein definitiv nicht. Du brauchst einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz.



Danke und alles klar...  Hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für nen neuen Steuersatz!? Der originale von Cube verbaute sitzt irgendwie komisch schief...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. Februar 2009)

Ein guter Steuersatz für relativ wenig Geld ist z.B. dieser: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k437/a6776/orbit-z-semi-integriert-1-1-8.html?mfid=118
Wie alt ist den das Rad? Falls es noch in der Garantie sein sollte --> ab zum Händler damit. Je nachdem wie lange du schon mit dem schiefen Lager gefahren bist, brauchst du eventuell keinen neuen Steuersatz. Es reicht dann vielleicht wenn es der Händler richtig einpresst.


----------



## leu1983 (2. Februar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Ein guter Steuersatz für relativ wenig Geld ist z.B. dieser: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k437/a6776/orbit-z-semi-integriert-1-1-8.html?mfid=118
> Wie alt ist den das Rad? Falls es noch in der Garantie sein sollte --> ab zum Händler damit. Je nachdem wie lange du schon mit dem schiefen Lager gefahren bist, brauchst du eventuell keinen neuen Steuersatz. Es reicht dann vielleicht wenn es der Händler richtig einpresst.




Ich hab mein Rad ca. 120km entfernt gekauft... Aber ich werd die Woche mal anrufen und denen eventuell ein Bild mailen... umsonst will ich da ja nich hinfahren... für mich siehts allerdings schon komisch aus und vorher isses mir nich aufgefallen...


----------



## Kail (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

als neue Besitzer eines CUBE LTD Race 2009 möchte ich
mich und das Bike hier vorstellen. Nach langer Zeit (ca.
12 Jahre) wollte ich mir mal in Punkto MTB etwas gönnen.
Aber seht selbst







Gruß Kail


----------



## Kail (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt drängt sich auch schon eine Frage auf. Hoffentlich bekomme
ich jetzt nicht schon in meinem 3. Beitrag einen drüber, weil ich
den Thread missbrauche. Aber ich fühle mich hier unter gleichgesinnten.
Zur Frage:
Ist es richtig, dass die Bremsscheiben einen leichten Schlag haben?
Beide Bremsscheiben schleifen an einer Stelle bzw. einem kleinen
Bereich an den Bremsbacken.

Gruß Kail


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit (ca.
> 12 Jahre) wollte ich mir mal in Punkto MTB etwas gönnen.
> Aber seht selbst
> 
> ...




und dann holst du dir so eine lahme Gurke

Ne scherz

Willkommen und viel Spaß wirst du damit sicher haben.

Sag mal was zu der neuen Geo des 2009er, wie ist die Sitzposition?

Mfg
der Dortmunder


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ist es richtig, dass die Bremsscheiben einen leichten Schlag haben?
> ...



Nein normalerweise sollten die Scheiben nicht "Eiern", leider bleibt es nicht aus da das MAterial sehr dünn ist und durch bremsen und ein.- ausbau nicht immer zu 100% zentriert zwischen den Bremsbelägen liegt. Das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, da ja dadurch keine Bremswirkung in dem Sinne erzielt wird. Lästig ist es sicher wenn das schleifen laut wird und beim fahren stört. Mein Tip da das Ding neu ist kurz zu Händler der soll es richten. Wenn du es selber machen willst. Hier ein how to:

Fahrrad n ein Montierständer, alle Nebengeräusche ausschalten, das betreffende Rad leicht drehen und durch die Bremsbeläge schauen wo die Scheibe diese berührt, mit dem Ohr kann man das sehr schön kontrollieren. Rad an der Stelle sofort festhalten. Stelle anhand eines neuralgischen Punkt merken und zurück drehen. Eine Wasserpumpenzange nehmen und mit viel, sehr viel Gefühl die Scheibe von dem Belag an der sie schliff weg biegen, aber mit viel Gefühl. Rad drehen, schleifen müsste weg sein.

Mfg
der Dortmunder


----------



## Kail (3. Februar 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> und dann holst du dir so eine lahme Gurke...


Hallo Dortmunder,

Du machst mir ja spaß ´
ich dachte immer die lahme Gurke sitzt im Sattel 

Zu Fragen über die Geometrie bin ich bestimmt nicht der richtige.
Wie gesagt 12 Jahre altes MTB, somit kein Vergleich. Dazu kommt noch,
dass ich ca. 1,86m groß bin und eine Schrittlänge von 91/92cm habe.
Bei der Probefahrt sagte mir der 22" Rahmen mehr zu. Wobei ich im
Moment mit der Vorbaulänge und -Winkel am ausprobieren bin. Z.Z.
fahre ich mit 90mm/17° .
Dies kann auch daran liegen, dass in den letzten Jahren fast nur
Treckingrad gefahren bin und somit mich erst an die andere Sitzposition
gewöhnen muss.

Gruß Kail


----------



## Dortmunder79 (3. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo Dortmunder,
> 
> Du machst mir ja spaß ´
> ich dachte immer die lahme Gurke sitzt im Sattel
> ...



nee nee die nennt man schlaffe Gurke

ja mit der Geometrie, meinte ich speziell wie sich die Sitzposition anfühlt, eher gestreckt oder etwas aufrechter. Hab ein 20" bin 185cm und 88cm Schrittlänge, und hab am 2008er mitllerweile nach vielem Testen ein 100er Vorbau 12° und 100mm statt 85mm Federweg, mir war die Sitzposition auf dauer zu gestreckt. Deswegen fragte ich.

Mfg
der Dortmunder


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Das die Formula Bremsen echt bescheiden sind, dass stimmt - aber das andere nicht! Jede Bremscheibe hat einen leichten Schlag, der dazu dienen soll die Bremsklötze zurück zu drucken... wie sollen die sonst zurück gehen?
Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Federn oder so, die haben nicht genug Kraft und die wieder gegen den Druck in der Leitung... in die Uhrposition zu stellen, naja - dazu kommt der Dreck und die Oxidation! (das erschwert die Sache zusätzlich) Das die Scheiben sich bei erhitzung verziehen, dass Stimmt aber auch - ich würd aber nicht mir einer Zange da dran gehen - leichtes biegen mit der Hand reicht meistens auch schon! Aber aus meiner Erfahrung mit der Formula, da kannste die nach jeder Fahrt neu richten  
Ich weiß ja nicht wie schwer du bist... aber ich mit meinen über 90kg, hab die Regelmäßig zum Glühen gebrahct, hab schon ale Bremsklotz Varianten ausprubiert, muss trotzdem sagen - die Bremse ist einfach ******
Naja, paar Gramm leichter als die Magura aber die Magura bremst, wen es drauf ankommt!!! - und glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede 

Gruß - aha - wer bremst verliert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kail (3. Februar 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ...Ich weiß ja nicht wie schwer du bist...


Hallo Iceman,

OK, die Angabe fehlte noch. Mein Gewicht beträgt 76 kg.

Gruß Kail


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin fast dreistellig. Mit Ausrüstung auf jeden Fall drüber. Ich hab mit der Bremse keine Probleme, was die Bremskraft anbelangt. Manchmal schleift und schwingt sie etwas. Aber das wird entweder ignoriert, oder halt mal nachgestellt.


----------



## Kail (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Stoppelhüpfer,

mit der Bremswirkung habe ich auch keine Probleme, wobei ich ja noch 
in der Einfahrphase bin. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist der leichte 
Seitenschlag der Bremsscheiben, der in einem kleinen Bereich an den
Bremsbacken schleift. Wenn das OK ist, nun gut.

Was verstehst Du unter nachstellen?

Gruß Kail


----------



## xerto (4. Februar 2009)

Es wurde doch schon oft diskutiert dass die ORO schleift oder klingelt.

Im Grunde gibt es außer auswechseln oder ignorieren keine Lösungsmöglichkeit.

Mein Race bzw. die Bremse klingelt schon seit 2500 Km. Ich habe schon Beläge gewechselt und mehrmals gerichtet und gebogen . Der Effekt bzw. das Ergebnis ist immer der Gleiche; sie klingelt. 

Aber auf meinem Fully habe ich eine XT Bremse. Mit der habe ich ständig technische Probleme. Dafür klingekt sie nicht.


Die Oro klingelt.... aber bremst wie Sau..

Die XT klingelt nicht... aber Bremsen manchmal Ohje  

Auf meine Reiserad ist ne LX Scheibe.. Schwer aber funktioniert immer einwandfrei. 

Das ist halt der Preis des Leichtbaus das die Bremsen oder auch andere Komponenten nicht das halten was sie versprechen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Februar 2009)

Avid Juicy 7, mittlerweile über 4000km gelaufen und nicht einmal auch nur den Hauch eines Problems oder Ärger mit gehabt. Mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Februar 2009)

...ich hab nicht gesagt, das die Oro nicht bremst! So lange die nicht heiß gelaufen ist, ist die wie ein Anker aber danach - say goog bye!!!
Ich weiß auch das andere damit keine Probleme haben ist mir jetzt auch relativ egal - ich hab mit der Bremse abgeschloßen!
Wenn ich Gewicht sparen sollte, dann aber nicht an der Bremse


----------



## 900degrees (4. Februar 2009)

Hatte mit der Bremse bisher keine Probleme. Am Anfang hat sie etwas geschliffen, ab und an klingelt sie auf Asphalt mal etwas, aber im Wald isse ruhig. Fängt höchstens mal an zu hupen, wenn sie heiß ist.

Aber ansonsten bin ich mit dem Ding echt zufrieden, Bremskraft ist top, wiege knapp 95 kg.


----------



## Kail (4. Februar 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ...ja mit der Geometrie, meinte ich speziell wie sich die Sitzposition anfühlt, eher gestreckt oder etwas aufrechter. Hab ein 20" bin 185cm und 88cm Schrittlänge, und hab am 2008er mitllerweile nach vielem Testen ein 100er Vorbau 12° und 100mm statt 85mm Federweg, mir war die Sitzposition auf dauer zu gestreckt...


 
Hallo,

wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, bin ich auch noch am probieren
welcher Vorbau am besten zu mir passt .
Wobei ich die Sitzposition eher als gestreckt bezeichnen würde.
Es ist ja auch ein Race.

Je länger ich am Ausprobieren, Probefahren und lesen bin, stelle ich
meine Entscheidung ein 22" zu nehmen in Frage.
Was meint Ihr (KG=186 / SL=92)?

Gruß Kail


----------



## xerto (4. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, bin ich auch noch am probieren
> welcher Vorbau am besten zu mir passt .
> ...




Wenn man gerne schnell fahren will und vielleicht auch mal an einem Rennen teilnehmen will, ist die gestreckte Sitzweise, also der größere Rahmen,  eher ein Vorteil. 

Bei engen Trails und kurvigen Waldwegen ist ein kleinerer Rahmen von Vorteil.

Am meisten Pech hat man, so wie ich auch, wenn man von seiner Schrittlänge her, zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen steht. 

Ich hab das gelöst in dem ich zwei Bikes gekauft habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kail (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo xerto,

wie sich Deine Erfahrungen doch mit meinen decken 
Gelange in diesem Forum immer wieder in den Thread des AMS 125.
Aber drei neue Räder in drei Monaten. Wie soll das finanziert werden?
U.U. kannst Du mir da ja noch einen Tipp geben.

Ist Dein Hardtrail das größere?

Gruß Kail


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo xerto,
> 
> wie sich Deine Erfahrungen doch mit meinen decken
> Gelange in diesem Forum immer wieder in den Thread des AMS 125.
> ...



Das ist relativ leicht...

Ich habe 30 Jahre lang 40 Zigaretten am Tag geraucht 

Das tue ich seit 2005 nicht mehr.  


In Euro ausgedrückt heißt das 8 Euro am Tag x 365 = 2920 Euro im Jahr. 

Das wiederum heißt ich kann jedes Jahr 2920 Euro für Bikes/Zubehör oder Blödsinn ausgeben und habe mich immer noch verbessert.. 

Und das tue ich noch nicht einmal..

Den Gesundheitseffekt möchte ich gar nicht erwähnen

Den krieg ich Gratis.

Also schau wo Du sparen kannst.


----------



## audioTom (6. Februar 2009)

Wie lange dauerts eigentlich bis die Oro K18 "eingebremst" ist? Bin mit der Bremskraft vorne noch nicht so glücklich, und das klingeln ist auch eher suboptimal. Das muss ich irgendwie in den Griff bekommen....


----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Wie lange dauerts eigentlich bis die Oro K18 "eingebremst" ist? Bin mit der Bremskraft vorne noch nicht so glücklich, und das klingeln ist auch eher suboptimal. Das muss ich irgendwie in den Griff bekommen....



Einbremsen geht schnell.. So ca. 50 höchstens 100 km..

oder mehrmals beschleunigen bis ca. 30 km und hart abbremsen. Das ist die rabiate aber sehr schnelle Methode.


----------



## rODAHn (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte auch Probleme mit "klingelnden" Scheiben bei meiner ORO.
..mit den "Organic" Bremsbelägen von Trickstuff ist es aber komplett verschwunden.

...und den 1. Satz Bremsbeläge hat man ja eh nach 6 Monaten runtergefahren...

Hat sich eigentlich einer von Euch hinten eine 180er Bremsscheibe montiert?
...laut CUBE ist das zwar nicht zugelassen, aber etwas mehr Bremspower am Hinterrad wäre schon nicht schlecht.

Und da ich dieses Jahr MTB-Urlaub am Gardasee mache, sollte mein RACE auch fit für die Berge sein.

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Freibeuter (6. Februar 2009)

......180 am Hinterrad selbst die 160 blockiert doch schon recht schnell, jedenfalls bei mir. Glaube das bringt nix außer das, dass ansprechverhalten noch sensibler wird. Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (6. Februar 2009)

...ja, mach mal - mir ist schon bei der 160 der Rahmen hinten an der Bremsenaufnahme gerissen!
Die haben es nicht um sonst nicht zugelassen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. Februar 2009)

Also bevor ich mir ne 180er Scheibe hinten verbaue würde ich ne 200er vorne einbauen. Die SL ist dafür freigegeben und da auch beim biken die meiste Bremskraft vorne wirkt ist der Effekt sicher deutlicher als hinten. Nur so eine Idee. Vobei ich sagen muss das mir (95kg) die 180er vorne bislang gut reicht, nur wenn sie wirklich extrem heiß wird läßt die Bremswirkung nach. Also für die Alpen sicher ne Überlegung wert, aber hier im Mittelgebirgsgebiet noch nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## Burt4711 (8. Februar 2009)

Hhmm,
habe da mal ne Frage.

Finde das Race so ganz ok, vom Sitzen schon super in 22 Zoll.
Aber was sind das denn für offene Schraublöcher hinten an den Sitzstreben ??? Sieht irgendwie nicht so dolle aus, fand ich.

Sonst schönes Rad in allen Farben. Mir fiel bei der Probefahrt nur auf, daß beimvorne anbremsen und das Hinterrad-im selben Moment versetzen, vorne irgendwas sehr laut knackte....Schlecht montiert oder ist das immer so?

Würde wohl nur ne Avid-Bremse montieren lassen.


----------



## Kail (8. Februar 2009)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was sind das denn für offene Schraublöcher hinten an den Sitzstreben ??? Sieht irgendwie nicht so dolle aus, fand ich...


 
Hallo Burt,

habe eben mein Rad untersucht und auch diese Gewindelöcher gefunden.
Die sind mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Könnte es sein, dass das die 
Befestigungspunkte für einen Gepäckträger sind?

Gruß Kail


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. Februar 2009)

Ja, die sind für eine Gepäckträgermontage. Diese Gewinde sind auch beim Reaction-Rahmen vorhanden.


----------



## Kail (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute mein 22" Rad gegen ein 20" getauscht. Der Händler war 
sehr kulant und hat bis auf den Laufradsatz 1 zu 1 getauscht. Das Bike
wurde aber auch noch nicht im Gelände bewegt.
Momentan kann er auch noch bei allen Rädern und Größen noch aus den
Vollen schöpfen.
Obwohl beide LTD Race 2009er Modelle waren, haben sich die Bremsscheiben
geändert (angeblich sind sie leichter geworden).

Gruß Kail


----------



## zionexpress (21. Februar 2009)

Ääähm, wo gehts denn hier in den Wartezimmer-Thread?? 

Darf auf mein blaues Race 20" bis KW 15 warten (Mitte April). Mein Gott wie lange braucht denn so ein Schiff aus Taiwan?


----------



## audioTom (24. Februar 2009)

Muss mal doof fragen =)

- mein Vorderrad ist nach dem Einbau nicht zentriert, was hab ich falsch gemacht?

- wie kann ich die Gabel etwas härter einstellen? Irgendwie ist mir die nen Ticken zu weich. Bei meiner alten Suntour (irgendwas günstiges, keine Ahnung mehr welche) war da ein Drehrädchen dran, das fehlt mir nun. Mach ich das nun über den Luftanschluß?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. Februar 2009)

Du hast es nicht gerade reingesteckt und dann festgezogen. - Nochmal machen!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Februar 2009)

Die Gabel bekommst du über den Luftdruck härter. Brauchst dazu eine Dämpferpumpe oder du lässt es von deinem Händler des Vertrauens machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audioTom (24. Februar 2009)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht gerade reingesteckt und dann festgezogen. - Nochmal machen!



 Hmm, aber die Bremse gibt mir doch vor wie ich sie reinstecken muss


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. Februar 2009)

Das ist richtig. Aber Du musst darauf achten, dass es auch richtig in beiden Ausfallenden der Gabel steckt und dann erst anziehen. Am besten erst locker reinsetzen, Bike relativ gerade halten und ein wenig Druck drauf ausüben und dann anziehen.


----------



## audioTom (25. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen,

nun ists zentriert, vielen Dank 

Dafür quitscht die Bremse nun wieder wie sonstwas


----------



## silverstein (25. Februar 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Dafür quitscht die Bremse nun wieder wie sonstwas



dann musst du halt jetzt nochmal die bremsklötze neu ausrichten


----------



## audioTom (25. Februar 2009)

Mach die das nicht eh durch den alltäglichen (Brems-) Einsatz?

Ist halt echt Panne, das Rad sieht spitze aus, da drehen sich echt viele nach um. Und wenns dann quietscht, ist das Staunen groß


----------



## Kail (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo audioTom,

quitsch die Bremse beim bremsen oder schleift die Bremsscheibe an den
Belägen?

Obwohl meine Bremse bei der Auslieferung super eingestellt war, musste
ich sie bereits mehrmals neu Einstellen. Das ist wohl in der Einfahrphase
so. Wobei das nur an der Vorderradbremse so ist.

Gruß Kail


----------



## audioTom (25. Februar 2009)

Also beim Bremsen ist sie ruhig (und beisst mittlerweile auch gut).
Also werden wohl die Beläge an der Scheibe leicht reiben.... 
Werd ich mir wohl am Wochenende mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## zionexpress (25. Februar 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Muss mal doof fragen =)
> 
> - mein Vorderrad ist nach dem Einbau nicht zentriert, was hab ich falsch gemacht?
> 
> - wie kann ich die Gabel etwas härter einstellen? Irgendwie ist mir die nen Ticken zu weich. Bei meiner alten Suntour (irgendwas günstiges, keine Ahnung mehr welche) war da ein Drehrädchen dran, das fehlt mir nun. Mach ich das nun über den Luftanschluß?




Hier kannste Dir die Bedienungsanleitung zur Reba herunterladen:


http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Bedienungsanleitungen_id_7467_.htm


----------



## powerbar__ (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab gerade erst in der Bedienungsanleitung gesehn, dass man bei der Reba auch das Floodgate oben ändern kann..? Indem ich unten aus der Zugstufe den Imbus rausziehe (hab ich schon gewundert, warum der abnehmbar ist) und oben ne Kappe entferne und das da einstelle?
Sollte man da was einstellen, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kail (2. März 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Also beim Bremsen ist sie ruhig (und beisst mittlerweile auch gut).
> Also werden wohl die Beläge an der Scheibe leicht reiben....
> Werd ich mir wohl am Wochenende mal genauer anschauen.


Hallo audioTom,

hast Du eine Verbesserung erzielen können?

Seit meinen Letzten Ausfahrten habe ich auch so ein schlimmes Quitschen/
Schleifen/Geräusch beim fahren. Auch mehrmaliges genaues einstellen brachte
keinen Erfolg. Die Lärmquelle ist die Hinterradbremse. Diese macht aber
im aufgebocktem Zustand keine Schleifgeräusche. Beim fahren habe ich dann
aber die Geräusche und beim Bremsen ein Rubbeln.
Was kann ich tun?

Gruß Kail


----------



## audioTom (3. März 2009)

Hi Kail,

ja, mittlerweile ist die Bremse ruhig. Habe das Laufrad nochmals ausgebaut um die Bremsbacken ein wenig arbeiten lassen. (zusammendrücken und wieder auseinanderdrücken)
Das ganze hab ich allerdings ca. 30min lang gemacht bis es endlich richtig ruhig war. Wird hinten natürlich ungleich schwieriger mit dem ständigen Aus- und Einbau


----------



## Kail (3. März 2009)

Hallo audioTom,

es freut mich, dass Du Deine ruhig bekommen hast. Das lässt mich 
auch wieder hoffen.
Hast Du die Bremse ohne Bremsscheibe zusammengedrückt oder hast
Du ein Distanzstück dazwischen gehalten?

Gruß Kail


----------



## audioTom (3. März 2009)

Komplett freilaufend, hatte das Vorderrad ausgebaut, gepumpt, ausseinandergedrückt und wieder von vorne. Dann das Rad wieder rein, und wenns immer noch gequietscht hat, wieder das Rad raus und nochmal die gleiche Prozedur.

Bin jetzt zufrieden, beissen gut und sind leise. Vorher musst ich wirklich immer mit MP3 Player fahren damit mir nicht die Ohren wegfliegen


----------



## Kail (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

im Moment muss ich mit großem Abstand immer ganz hinten fahren .

Gruß Kail


----------



## Wildcamp (18. März 2009)

Grüß euch Jungs,
so gestern die erste Tour (30 km/450 hm) des Jahres gemacht. Doch leider gibt es ein kleines Problem wo ich mir nicht weiß zu helfen.

Meine Gabel (reba) federt nicht weit genug ein und lässt sich auch nicht mehr sperren 
Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boergi82 (18. März 2009)

servus,

wie gestern erst die erste Tour?? ach du warst verletzt oder??

muß mal bissl Gas geben, Ende Mai gehts ab nach Südtirol!!!!


----------



## sheer good (19. März 2009)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Grüß euch Jungs,
> so gestern die erste Tour (30 km/450 hm) des Jahres gemacht. Doch leider gibt es ein kleines Problem wo ich mir nicht weiß zu helfen.
> 
> Meine Gabel (reba) federt nicht weit genug ein und lässt sich auch nicht mehr sperren
> Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte???




vielleicht hat sich Luftdruck aus der Positiv- und / oder Negativkammer der Gabel über den Winter verabschiedet. Hat du das schonmal geprüft?


----------



## Wildcamp (19. März 2009)

Hi,
Luftdruck war weg ja, habe aber beide Kammern wieder aufgepumpt. Mit dem druck hat das nichts zu tun 
Ja war verletzt, jetzt gehts wieder auf


----------



## Dortmunder79 (19. März 2009)

Wieviel km bist du ohne Service gefahren, wie lange wurde die Gabel denn jetzt nicht benutzt? Vielleicht nen Problem mit dem ÖL oder so, frag doch mal im Tech-Talk nach.
Meine Reba hat alle 75 bis 100 Stunden Nutzungsdauer nen Service bekommen und wird immer schön sauber gehalten, das einzige Teil am Bike was ich nach jeder Ausfahrt reinige , die funzt wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Wildcamp (19. März 2009)

Der Service der Gabel liegt jetzt erst an.
Das Bike wurde nun seit ca. 4-5 Monaten nicht bewegt.
Die Gabel reinige ich auch nach jeder bzw. vor jeder Ausfahrt.
Na egal was da ist, das Bike kommt nächste Woche eh zur Inspektion und die Gabel wird auch vom Händler zu Rock Shox geschickt zur Inspektion. Dürfte ja eine Garantiefall sein wenn etwas defekt ist.


----------



## lolo-bike (1. April 2009)

hab mein 2009 ltd race 22" heute auch abgeholt, ein traum..
habe mich letztes jahr entschieden wieder zu biken und habe dazu mein 17 jahre altes raleigh bike aus den unteifen der garage geholt. hab mich das letzte dreiviertel jahr mit dem stahlross geplagt und mich heute mit dem cube belohnt.
zum ltd race kam ich durch diesen link danke für die 120 seiten an beiträgen 

hatte erst das radon zr7 im visier hab mich aber letztendes doch für einen händler vor ort entschieden, nachdem ich mich letztes jahr live vor ort in bonn vom "super"service des personals überzeugen konnt.
der eindruck verfestigte sich dann als ich feststellte dass der telefon und email support noch mieser ist.
will mir gar nicht vorstellen was passiert wenn es wirklich zu eienm garantiefall kommen sollte.
wohne am rand des schwarzwaldes, die entfernung ist da zu groß.


----------



## r19andre (1. April 2009)

Hi,
Glückwunsch.

Dein Bike ist auf alle Fälle schöner wie das "Auto" was dahinter steht. (wenn man es als Auto bezeichnen kann)

Viel Spass damit

Andre


----------



## audioTom (1. April 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich letztes jahr live vor ort in bonn vom "super"service des personals überzeugen konnt.
> der eindruck verfestigte sich dann als ich feststellte dass der telefon und email support noch mieser ist.


  Jup, kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## powerbar__ (2. April 2009)

@lolo-bike: Schönes 09er, ich glaub ich muss mein 08er auch mal mit ner SLX Kurbel belohnen, sieht einfach prima aus...


----------



## FuchsA (2. April 2009)

Hallole, 
ich kenn mich nun hier noch nicht soooo aus. Aber momentan bin ich dabei, mich für ein *CUBE* LTD *Race* 2009 zu entscheiden, ich habe noch ein altes FUCHS bike aber möchte mich neu orientieren, ein Fully juckt mich aber da müsste ich mal locker 800-1000 EUR mehr investieren um was gescheites zu erhalten ? Also so ca. 1600 EUR bis 1.900 - daher konzentriere ich mich weiter auf ein Hardteil im 1000er Bereich.

Also, alternative habe ich vieles angeschaut, Versender vor allem wegen Preis-Leistung (poison, transalp24, trenga, ciclib, bike-discount, etc. ... Ghost, etc...). Das mhw bike house bietet nun auch ein 2009er *CUBE* LTD *RACE* an - da das 2008 Testrad wohl nicht mehr da ist - allerdings im Vergleich zum RABE-BIKE in München (1.049 EUR) en bissi günstiger, allerdings m.E. Unterschiede in Schalthebel und Bremsen - kann mir jemand auf einen Blick sagen ob sich ein Preisvorteil lohnt ? Rabe-bike kommt mir denn sehr solide vor und gute Ausstattung für die Euros. 

Hier die links:
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id...ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=512&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1253

und
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/sh.../~prid1494.htm

ich danke euch für eure ernste Antworten - 
und auch für Tipps in eine andere Richtung (Marke)

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (8. April 2009)

hallo leute bin wieder viel unterwegs mit dem schmuckstück. bin nach wie vor superzufrieden mit dem teil, hab aber leider 2 probleme: 

leider hab ich ein dauerndes quietschen wenn ich das hinterrad drehe (hängt also nicht mit antrieb / kette / schaltung zusammen) und weiß nicht genau wo es her kommt. bin jetzt nicht in der stadt wo ich das rad gekauft hab und muss mich erstmal selber darum kümmern. 

der techniker hat am telefon gemeint er kann es auch nicht genau sagen. hab schon alles was mMn in frage kommt mit radöl eingesprüht hilft aber nix. jetzt dachte ich vielleicht ist es passiert dass etwas öl auf die scheibenbremse gekommen ist (der spray ist teuflisch), kann das fett eventuell auch quietschen verursachen ? bekomm ich das fett mit spülmittel weg ? ich weiß es gibt entfetter aber ich komm vor der tour heute am abend nicht mehr in ein geschäft. 

das andere problem ist dass der abstreifring mit dem schaumgummiring von der gabel rausgegangen ist - siehe foto. ist euch das auch schon passiert und was mache ich falsch dass das passiert ? mein guter mechaniker meint einfach mit einem nicht spitzen gegenstand wieder reinklopfen was ich auch machen werde. ich hoffe das haltet dann einigermaßen. 

Und zu guter letzt will ich fragen was ihr von den Shimano XT Pedalen haltet (PD-M770), sind die ihr Geld wert ?


----------



## Wildcamp (8. April 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt will ich fragen was ihr von den Shimano XT Pedalen haltet (PD-M770), sind die ihr Geld wert ?



Grüß dich,
ich habe die XTR´s und die sind ihr Geld wert. Meine Freundin hat die XT´s, diese finde ich ebenso SUPER. Unterschied zu XTR nicht oder kaum zu merken.
Also. XT´s KAUFEN


----------



## rODAHn (8. April 2009)

Hi,

ich fahre die XT Pedale ((PD-M770) schon ca. 1,5 Jahre an meinem Race´08...
Sie sind absolut TOP!
...alle paar Monate die Klemmfeder etwas festern drehen und das wars...

Also, kaufen!

LG

rODAHn



Bezüglich deiner Probleme mit der REBA kann ich Dir auch das "Wartungsset" von RockShox auf "www.bike-components.de" empfehlen.
Das kostet ca. 24 Euro und es sind alle wichtigen Teile (Gummiringe und Abtreifringe iknl. Feder) enthalten.
...nach dieser Saison werde ich das auch mal in Angriff nehmen...

Hat eigentlich einer von Euch schon mal die Bremsflüssigkeit der K18 erneuert?
...ich habe mir jetzt das "Bleeding kit" samt etwas "dot4" besorgt.
Eigentlich sollte man das ja jedes Jahr einmal wechseln!?

...ich muss mein Race nämlich fit für den Gardasee machen


----------



## pero38 (8. April 2009)

Hallo!
Sieht so aus als wenn deine abstreifringe verhärtet sind solltest vieleicht mal öfters mit gabel deo säubern damit sie geschmeidig bleiben!!!


----------



## boergi82 (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe mal ne Frag zu der Standard Bereifung auf dem Race. Hinten ist ja dieser RR drauf. Wie lange hat der bei euch gehalten?? Seit Ihr mit dem zufrieden?

Also meiner ist jetzt wohl komplett unten nach knapp 700km (75% Gelände) und bevor es Ende Mai nach Südtirol geht kommt was neues drauf. Vorne ist ja der NC drauf. Kann man den auch hinten fahren? Hat da einer Erfahrung?

beim RR war ich acuh mit der Haftung/Traktion nicht zufrieden. BEsonderst in schnellen Kurven auf Schotter fängt der meiner Meinung schnell an zu rutschen

Gruß


----------



## Iceman79 (9. April 2009)

....über Reifen hab ich hier schon genug geschrieben - wer Schwalbe fährt ist selbst schuld! 700km da hast ja die halbe Zeit das Bike getragen 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. April 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ....über Reifen hab ich hier schon genug geschrieben - wer Schwalbe fährt ist selbst schuld! 700km da hast ja die halbe Zeit das Bike getragen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Iceman



welchen fährst du denn ?


----------



## topsecretboy (10. April 2009)

desshalb hab ich den schwalbe auch verbannt und fahr jetzt conti speedking. bin schonmal in einer schneller kurze mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig weggerutscht, seitdem vertrau ich dem racing ralph nimmer, weil es nicht ankündigt, sondern eindfach schlagartig und abrupt losrutscht.


----------



## zionexpress (10. April 2009)

Hurra, habe jetzt auch endlich nach langer Wartezeit mein Race abgeholt. Bilder und Bericht von der ersten Ausfahrt auf dem beliebten Singletrail Düsseldorf-Gerresheim folgen.

*Zur Bereifung: *

Ich habe tatsächlich auch Probleme mit dem RR hinten!

An meinem alten Acid hatte ich vorne und hinten NN und bin bei gleichen Bodenverhältnissen und gleicher Strecke nie weggerutscht. Werde wohl wieder zur alten Kombi wechseln!

Düsseldorf-Gerresheim Trail: :http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5369.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (10. April 2009)

was ist den besser, hinten auch NN drauf oder lieber speed king ? was fahren die meisten ? 
muss sagen, dass ich auch oft in kurven relativ leicht wegrutsche, manchmal total überraschend, aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht auf die idee gekommen dass die reifen schuld sind sondern ich dachte eher dass ich eine schlechte technik hab


----------



## zionexpress (10. April 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> was ist den besser, hinten auch NN drauf oder lieber speed king ? was fahren die meisten ?
> muss sagen, dass ich auch oft in kurven relativ leicht wegrutsche, manchmal total überraschend, aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht auf die idee gekommen dass die reifen schuld sind sondern ich dachte eher dass ich eine schlechte technik hab



Also, ich persönlich schwöre vorne und hinten auf NN. Der greift selbst bei tiefem Matsch und wirkt auf Asphalt trotzdem nicht träge. Bei Tests schneidet er immer sehr gut ab...

Ich habe bei mir einen Sandweg, auf dem man wunderbar die Bodenhaftung testen kann. Wie gesagt: Der RR hinten bereitet mir Probleme und ist kein Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen Reifenkombi.


----------



## topsecretboy (10. April 2009)

scheiß auf reifentests, fahrbar muss es sein und man selbst mus damit klar kommen. bin jetzt auf conti weil der besseren grip hat, mit weniger luftdruck gefahren werden kann ohne abzuschmieren, weil der besser walkt (im vergleich zu rara). nur der verschleiß scheint mir höher, aber egal ist eh die rennbereifung.


----------



## Clarus (10. April 2009)

Hier gibt es epische Threads über das Thema richtige Reifenwahl. Ist wirklich sehr davon abhängig wie >du< fährst, was du fährst und bei welchen Witterungen man dich im Wald antreffen kann.

RR hinten / NN vorne: Nehmen halt viele die Combi weil der RR etwas haltbarer ist und den etwas besseren Rollwiederstand hat. Natürlich mit dem Nachteil etwas Grip hinten zu verlieren. 

NN hinten spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, nutzt sich halt nur etwas schneller ab, aber bietet den besseren Grip.

Conti die Race Reifen, bzw. der Rocket Ron ist mehr was Rennen und ist im Alltagsbetrieb defintiv zu Pannenanfällig, bzw. die Abnutzung ist für den Preis zu hoch. Der Grip ist natürlich enorm.


Selber fahre ich im Sommer RR vorne/hinten, bzw. im Winter NN vorne und RR hinten in der 2,25. Passt ganz gut zu dem was ich fahre und hatte bisher wenig Probleme.

Wenn du 2.1 fährst und XC lastig bist, dann kannste dir auch mal die IRC Mythos XC anschauen. Billig und gut 

Schöne Grüße 

Clarus


----------



## Iceman79 (10. April 2009)

Die Test sind doch alle gekauft - sonst würde keiner RR oder NN fahren!
Conti ist zwar nicht schlecht aber fah ich auch nicht mehr, der Speed King klebt auf der Straße, der Rollwiederstand läßt auch zu wünschen übrig und der Verschleiß ist auch nicht der Beste!
Hier gab´s das Thema schon mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5448984#post5448984
Naja und seit dem Fahr ich auch noch die Michelin



Und das nicht nur auf der Straße!!!
Haben jetzt locker 4000km wech und werden locker noch mal das gleiche schaffen!
Dieses Jahr ist wieder eine grißere Tour geplant und werde wieder die Reifen mitnehmen...

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## moritz79 (10. April 2009)

hallo,
bin jetzt 200 km mit meinem neuen LTD Race gefahren und folgende Probleme habe ich:

1. Bremse vorne schleift leicht und beide quietschen beim Bremsen, wie kann man das abestellen?

2. Federgabel macht Geräusche wenn diese federt. Woran kann das liegen?
Ist so ein sauge Geräusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (10. April 2009)

moritz79 schrieb:


> hallo,
> bin jetzt 200 km mit meinem neuen LTD Race gefahren und folgende Probleme habe ich:
> 
> 1. Bremse vorne schleift leicht und beide quietschen beim Bremsen, wie kann man das abestellen?
> ...





1. muss fein eingestellt werden dann ist das schleifen weg. in kurven wirst du sie aber immer hören, das ist normal. das quietschen ist auch normal wird aber nach einiger zeit weniger. 

2. habe ich auch, glaube das ist normal.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. April 2009)

1. Ist den noch gute Bremswirkung vorhanden? Wenn ja, siehe Vorredner. Wenn zu wenig, könnten auch die Beläge verglast sein --> ausbauen und abschmirgeln.
2. Ist zwar nicht bei allen Gabeln zu hören aber nicht schlimm, wenn es beim Ausfedern zu hören ist. Zeugt davon, das die Zugstufe funktioniert.


----------



## Clarus (11. April 2009)

Quitschen der Bremse sollte so nach 200-300km aufhören, je nach Beanspruchung.

Manchmal hilft folgendes gegen das Schleifen. Schnellspanner aufmachen, bissel am Rad wackeln(damit es sicher ganz drin ist). Bremse fest anziehen und dann Schnellspanner wieder zu machen.

Wenn das nicht hilft entsprechend der Anleitung die Bremse neu justieren (solltest aber einen Drehmomentschlüssel nehmen) oder zu einem local Fahrradhändler gehen ihm 5 Euro geben und ihn die neu justieren lassen.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. April 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hier gab´s das Thema schon mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5448984#post5448984
> Naja und seit dem Fahr ich auch noch die Michelin
> 
> 
> Iceman




Ich fahre diese Kombi auch seit etwa 3 Monaten, ca 800km, bin vollkommen überzeugt davon. Gripen gut, vorallem der Mountain AT vorn. Verschleiß kann ich nach 800 km noch nicht allzu viel zu sagen nur das man noch keinen erkennen kann an den Reifen

Ich werde also wohl nicht mehr zu Schwalbe wechseln.


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. April 2009)

also ich bin echt verwirrt, jeder schwört auf andere reifen. die michelin sind jedenfalls relativ schwer laut datenblatt. 
ich glaube es werden für mich dann einfach nooby nic vorne und hinten, damit macht man glaub ich wenig falsch, einziger nachteil sie nutzen sich etwas schneller ab. die RR sind jedenfalls tabu nachdem ich vorgestern total weggertuscht bin und einen sturz gerissen hab... kein vertrauen mehr,


----------



## Clarus (14. April 2009)

Für den theoretischen Background hier noch ein guter Link

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/.../alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=

NN machste vorne nix falsch, je nachdem was du machst und da du ja den RR schon hast würd ich da hinten mal beides testen.

Der Bericht zeigt ja, das du auch noch mit dem Luftdruck etwas arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Krustenking (15. April 2009)

Servus allerseits,
hab entschieden mir dieses Jahr ein Fahrrad, das Spaß macht zu kaufen und bin relativ schnell beim Race gelandet. Hab mich unter anderen durch die kompletten 113 Seiten hier gewühlt 
War vorgestern beim Provinzhändler um die Ecke, sogar der hatte das Bike dastehen ^^
Allerdings hat er nur noch eins, 20" und schwarz. Ich wollte es eigentlich in weiss/blau. Er hat dann beim Grosshändler angerufen und gefragt obs das noch gibt. Is aber nix mehr drin, gäbe nur noch welche wenn unerwartete Stornierugen kämen. Hatte von euch auch jemand das Problem, das dass Bike jetzt schon nicht mehr nachbestellbar ist ?
Werde wohl das nehmen was er hat, hab eh lange mit mir gerungen ob ich schwarz oder blau nehme, da isses net so schlimm wenn mir jetzt schwarz aufgezwungen wird.
Bins mal Probe gefahren, 20" waren mit nem 120mm Vorbau zu groß, 100 war top. Ich bin zwar nur 1,77 groß, hab aber Schrittlänge 87cm. Werde morgen nochmal ein ähnliches Bike mit 18" zum Vergleich fahren.
Ich werde meine Eindrücke dann mal hier posten, Wahl der Rahmnegröße war ja schon öfter ein Thema.
So far
Krustenking


----------



## Dommes84 (15. April 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr auch.
Allerdings hatte ich sehr sehr viel Glück.
Der erste Händler bei dem ich war hatte kein Blau Weisses mehr und konnte auch keins mehr bestellen. Beim Zweiten hatte ich dann Glück denn der wartete noch auf eine Lieferung bei der 3 Blau Weisse dabei waren.
1 Woche Später bekam ich dann den Anruf das mein reserviertes Bike da sei. Die anderen beiden sind allerdings nie angekommen, da sie beim Transport mit mehren anderen Rädern geklaut wurden. Also wie gesagt ich hatte sehr sehr viel Glück.

War übrigens auch Mitte bis Ende April.


----------



## xerto (16. April 2009)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> hab entschieden mir dieses Jahr ein Fahrrad, das Spaß macht zu kaufen und bin relativ schnell beim Race gelandet. Hab mich unter anderen durch die kompletten 113 Seiten hier gewühlt
> War vorgestern beim Provinzhändler um die Ecke, sogar der hatte das Bike dastehen ^^
> Allerdings hat er nur noch eins, 20" und schwarz. Ich wollte es eigentlich in weiss/blau. Er hat dann beim Grosshändler angerufen und gefragt obs das noch gibt. Is aber nix mehr drin, gäbe nur noch welche wenn unerwartete Stornierugen kämen. Hatte von euch auch jemand das Problem, das dass Bike jetzt schon nicht mehr nachbestellbar ist ?
> ...




Ich bin auch 1.78 m gr0ß Schritt 84 cm,  und fahre ein 20 Zoll Race. Im Grunde ist das mit dem kleineren Vorbau eine gute Alternative.

Mir persönlich gefällt allerdings das Weisblaue besser.

Mit dem fällt man in der Masse der Schwarzen wenigstens auf.


Aber Race ist race...


----------



## Zaphod1 (16. April 2009)

ja bei 180cm ist ein 20" mit 100er Vorbau perfekt, zumindest für mich. Natürlich ist man in Kurven nicht so wendig, aber das Race ist sowieso eher für Geschwindikeit als für technische Sachen ausgelegt. Würde aber nur das blau/weiße nehmen, sieht deutlich besser als als das schwarze. Oder er macht dir für das schwarze einen besseren Preis. Mitte April und die Bikes sind schon nicht mehr lieferbar ? Echt schlecht von Cube. Haben überhaupt einen schlechten Service momentan leider. Mein Händler hat nichtmal in Erfahrung bringen können ob ein Cube Streamer (Rennrad) lieferbar ist, weil bei Cube niemand abhebt...Und das ist angeblich momentan normal. Hab bis heute keine Auskunft bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topsecretboy (16. April 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> ja bei 180cm ist ein 20" mit 100er Vorbau perfekt, zumindest für mich. Natürlich ist man in Kurven nicht so wendig, aber das Race ist sowieso eher für Geschwindikeit als für technische Sachen ausgelegt. Würde aber nur das blau/weiße nehmen, sieht deutlich besser als als das schwarze. Oder er macht dir für das schwarze einen besseren Preis. Mitte April und die Bikes sind schon nicht mehr lieferbar ? Echt schlecht von Cube. Haben überhaupt einen schlechten Service momentan leider. Mein Händler hat nichtmal in Erfahrung bringen können ob ein Cube Streamer (Rennrad) lieferbar ist, weil bei Cube niemand abhebt...Und das ist angeblich momentan normal. Hab bis heute keine Auskunft bekommen.



lieferbarkeit ist bei allen herstellern schlecht, sobald die saison beginnt, die händler müssen auch immer zeitig bestellen damit sie was abbekommen...


----------



## Zaphod1 (16. April 2009)

topsecretboy schrieb:


> lieferbarkeit ist bei allen herstellern schlecht, sobald die saison beginnt, die händler müssen auch immer zeitig bestellen damit sie was abbekommen...



Nicht liefern zu können ist das eine, nichtmal für eine Auskunft verfügbar zu sein das andere.


----------



## kenyo (20. April 2009)

Hallo _Cube_-Fans,

nach langen Vorrecherchen, vielen Probefahrten auf diversen Bikes verschiedenster Firmen und einer sehr guten Beratung bin ich gestern schlussendlich beim *Cube LTD Race ´09* gelandet - und bisher sehr glücklich.

Bin ein Neueinsteiger, vorher nur Touren auf Trekkingrädern gefahren und somit noch ein wenig unbedarft in MTB-Fragen. Leider ist es im idyllischen Ostfriesland auch nicht ganz einfach die Vorteile eines MTBs effektiv ausnutzen zu können.  
Ich hoffe, dass die ein oder andere Tour im Harz oder Mittelgebirge da Abhilfe schaffen kann. Empfehlungen?

Technisch kann ich bislang keine Mängel feststellen, was auch wohl der Kürze des Besitzes geschuldet ist - obwohl sowohl gestern als auch heute schon ca. 75km gefahren wurden. 

Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach Zubehör-Accessoires wie bspw. Beleuchtung, Tacho, etc.
Leider hab ich hier noch kein Sub-Forum gefunden, in dem ich solche Fragen stellen kann. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht auf die Sprünge helfen? 
In meinem Fall geht es speziell um das *BC 2006* oder *1606L* von Sigma als Tacho und als Orientierungshilfe im Dunkeln das *B&M Ixon IQ* respektive  *Sigma EVO*. Kann da vielleicht jemand so aus dem Stehgreif etwas zu sagen? Ansonsten wende ich mich gern an einen speziellen Fachthread. 

Abschließend noch ein paar Schnappschüsse des neuen High-Tech-Drahtesels.

*Grüße,*
kenyo


----------



## Zaphod1 (21. April 2009)

zu den lichtanlagen muss ich sagen dass die akkulaufzeit der Evo und Evo X (mit Nipack) sehr kurz ist. Nach 1,5 bis 2 Stunden ist Schluss. Über "Extralange Brenndauer, bis zu 4h mit NIPACK" kann ich nur lachen. Das Licht ist schon sehr gut aber wenn du längere Touren Nachts fahren willst ist die IXON IQ Speed  besser geeignet.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (21. April 2009)

beim Licht geht nichts über einen Selbstbau. Einschlägige Thread's sind im Elektronikforum zu finden. Beim Tacho ist auf Dauer ein Höhenmesser sinnvoll.


----------



## hirotake (21. April 2009)

Moin kenyo,

ich komme aus Oldenburg, also ganz in der Nähe und fahre seit letztem August ein Race mit Reaction-Rahmen... 

Da ich auch kaum in die Berge komme, leider ist die Anreise meistens etwas zu weit, werde ich mal testweise auf Semislicks umstellen. Zumindest macht das dann richtig Spass auf der Strasse und wenn es in die Berge geht, kann ich die anderen Reifen wieder aufziehen. 

Als Tacho habe ich mir den BC2006 geleistet und bin bisher vollkommen zufrieden. Ausschlaggebend war die Pulsfunktion und drahtlose Montage. Zum Glück klappt alles gut, so dass ich den Tacho auch empfehlen würde. Wie die Höhenangaben in den Bergen sind, kann ich jedoch noch nicht sagen. Lediglich, dass auch auf gefühlt flachem Terrain Höhenmeter zusammenkommen. ;-)

Ich überlege im Mai/Juni mal in den Harz zu fahren. Vielleicht macht es ja Sinn eine kleine Interessengemeinschaft bezüglich Informationsmaterial oder evtl. sogar gemeinsamer Touren zu bilden?

Viele Grüße
hirotake


----------



## kenyo (22. April 2009)

Ist das dann nicht eher ein Reaction mit Race-Ausstattung? 

Ich hab mein Rad auch in Oldenburg gekaufen, genauer bei Fahrrad Beilken. Habe da eine wirklich hervorragende Beratung bekommen und mich letztendlich dann für das Race entschieden.

Allerdings meinten die dort zu mir, dass die keine DTS-wireless-Tachos von Sigma mehr verkaufen, weil die Kunden nach zwei Wochen immer mit krassen Signalausfällen zurückkämen..
Aber ich denke, ich riskiers.. und leiste mir mal das BC 2006, ansonsten schick ich es dann wieder zurück.

Im Mai fahr ich für zwei Wochen nach Österreich in die Alpen,.. das neue Gefährt muss ja schließlich mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. 
Aber wenn die Zeit es hergibt wäre 'ne feine Tour im Juni auch was Schönes. 

Morgendliche Grüße,
kenyo


----------



## Zaphod1 (22. April 2009)

Eine Frage zu den Nobby Nics: Zahlt sich das Mehrgewicht von Snakesknin oder Double Defense zum Standardmodell aus ? Will den Reifen auch auf Touren fahren, wahrscheinlich Transalp, da wäre mir Pannensicherheit nicht unwichtig. Weiß aber nicht ob das nur Marketing ist. 


Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo: 570g
Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo Snake Skin: 610g
Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo Double Defense Snake Skin: 660g


----------



## moritz79 (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
bei meinem Cube Race scheppern die Züge ( der linke, an der Stange)
wie kann ich das abstellen, ist ganz schön nervig im Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. April 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Nobby Nics: Zahlt sich das Mehrgewicht von Snakesknin oder Double Defense zum Standardmodell aus ? Will den Reifen auch auf Touren fahren, wahrscheinlich Transalp, da wäre mir Pannensicherheit nicht unwichtig. Weiß aber nicht ob das nur Marketing ist.
> 
> 
> Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo: 570g
> ...




Also ich fahre mit großer Zufriedenheit die Snake Skin, also die in der Mitte. Bis jetzt ca. 800 Km ohne Panne meistens durch den Wald und die Berge mit allen seinen Eigenheiten.

Ich habe mich aus einem vergleichbaren Grund wie Du für diesen Reifen entschieden. Mir war Pannensicherheit wichtiger als Gewicht.

Und bis jetzt hatte ich keine Panne


----------



## Zaphod1 (22. April 2009)

moritz79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei meinem Cube Race scheppern die Züge ( der linke, an der Stange)
> wie kann ich das abstellen, ist ganz schön nervig im Gelände?



ja kann man gibts schon im diesem thread beiträge dazu. das klopfen war bei meinem genauso. es gibt sündteure kabelhalter von zb. margura (ca. 5 das Stück) die auf der einen seite eine klebefläche haben (passt perfekt auf die rundung des rahmens) und auf der anderen seite einen klemme für das kabel. das klopfen ist jetzt komplett weg.- 
lg


----------



## Bikerflo (27. April 2009)

Jeah.......
....hab mir gestern auch des Race beim Händler bestellt, des letzte 20'' in Regensburg
Freu mich schon auf Do wenn ichs abholen kann!


----------



## Freibeuter (28. April 2009)

mal ne Frage: 

Ich bin mit meinem Race gerade mal 180 km gefahren und bereits jetzt beginnt sich die schwarze Farbe des Stattels fast auf kompletter  Sitzfläche "abzuscheuern". Ich fahre immer mit dünnen Baumwollstoffhosen kann mir daher nicht erklären warum der Sattel jetzt schon so an Farbe verliert. Habt ihr ähnliches beobachtet und sollte ich es daher als normalen Verschleiß ansehen?
Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, mich stört es jetzt nicht extrem, viel eher finde ich es eigenartig das er schon so nach nur 5 Touren aussieht.


----------



## HardtailOnly (28. April 2009)

Freibeuter schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Race gerade mal 180 km gefahren und bereits jetzt beginnt sich die schwarze Farbe des Stattels fast auf kompletter  Sitzfläche "abzuscheuern". Ich fahre immer mit dünnen Baumwollstoffhosen kann mir daher nicht erklären warum der Sattel jetzt schon so an Farbe verliert. Habt ihr ähnliches beobachtet und sollte ich es daher als normalen Verschleiß ansehen?
> Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, mich stört es jetzt nicht extrem, viel eher finde ich es eigenartig das er schon so nach nur 5 Touren aussieht.



Hi,
das Thema hatten wir auch schon! Ist bei mir und auch bei anderen genauso. Ich schätze mal, dass es bei allen so sein wird. Am Sattel wurde halt gespart. 
Gruß


----------



## Zaphod1 (1. Mai 2009)

HardtailOnly schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Thema hatten wir auch schon! Ist bei mir und auch bei anderen genauso. Ich schätze mal, dass es bei allen so sein wird. Am Sattel wurde halt gespart.
> Gruß




nein bei mir nicht  der sattel ist immer noch tiefschwarz (bzw. weiß dort wo er weiß sein soll) und das nach über 1000km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardtailOnly (1. Mai 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> nein bei mir nicht  der sattel ist immer noch tiefschwarz (bzw. weiß dort wo er weiß sein soll) und das nach über 1000km.


 
Race ´09?

Gruß


----------



## Zaphod1 (1. Mai 2009)

hardtailonly schrieb:


> race ´09?
> 
> Gruß



08 aber spät (september) gekauft also ist die ausstattung teilweise 09. 
ist ein scape velo siehe bild in meinem profil oder das: 




super sattel kann ich nur empfehlen. 

eine frage hat jemand von euch ein race mit weißen oder silbernen nobby nic gesehen oder sogar ein bild davon? 
überlege ob ich mir solche als nächstes draufgebe.


----------



## HardtailOnly (1. Mai 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> 08 aber spät (september) gekauft also ist die ausstattung teilweise 09.
> ist ein scape velo siehe bild in meinem profil oder das:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ein anderer! Neu ist halt nicht immer besser . Bin mit meinem aber trotzdem zufrieden; Mein Hintern hat ja keine Augen.
Grüße


----------



## daEde (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein 2008er Race und folgendes Problem:

Der hintere Reifen eiert etwas (im normalen Bereich) schleift bei Kurvenfahrten und sonstiger seitlicher Belastung am Rahmen.
Da ist schon richtig Material abgeschliffen...

War heute bei Händler und der meinte, dass es von Cube einfach Unsinn sei 2,25er Reifen auf diesen Rahmen zu montieren und ich einnen 2,1er draufziehen soll

Hat sonst noch einer diese Problem?


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2009)

daEde schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 2008er Race und folgendes Problem:
> 
> Der hintere Reifen eiert etwas (im normalen Bereich) schleift bei Kurvenfahrten und sonstiger seitlicher Belastung am Rahmen.
> Da ist schon richtig Material abgeschliffen...
> ...



Nein. 

Ich fahre auch ein 2008 Race.  


Die 2,25 sind doch eh serienmäßig drauf.


----------



## daEde (4. Mai 2009)

ja, genau das ist ja das komische.
er meinte, dass ich vielleicht einfach auch etwas härtere strecken fahre, und das deshalb nicht bei allen vorkommt..
da definiere man mal "hart". ich fahr halt einiges an wald, da sind dann schon mal ein paar wurzeln im weg. Aber das muss das bike doch eigentlich aushalten.

kann es sein, dass mein laufrad einfach "zu elastisch" ist und sich zu leicht biegt?
jetzt is es so, dass wenn ich fest seitlich ans laufrad drücke, dass es dann schon schleift.

keine ahnung was ich machen soll, eigentlich bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig als hinten auf 2.10er zu wechseln. Obwohl mir 2.25er wesentlich lieber wären.


----------



## Dommes84 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich  fahre ebenfalls ein 08er Race und habe mit 2,25er Reifen keine Probleme.
Wenn ich bei mir fest am Laufrad drücke komme ich auch an den Rahmen
allerdings ist das normal denn etwas flexibel ist das Laufrad nun mal.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach den korrekten Einbau des Rads kontrollieren,
ob es gerade sitzt usw.


----------



## daEde (4. Mai 2009)

Das Rad sitzt gerade aber es sind zwischen Schwinge und Mantel halt nur wenige mm spiel.

Ein Mitarbeiter bei meinem Händler meinte es läge am Mantel, weil der etwas schlägt, ich soll den mal austauschen. Aber macht das echt so viel aus...?

Ein anderer Mitarbeiter bei meinem Händler sagte ich soll auf jeden Fall auf 2.10er wechseln, weil der Reifen so immer angehen könnte. So nach dem Motto: Theoretisch fahrbar, aber praktisch kannst das vergessen.  

Einfach versuchsweise einen neuen mantel kaufen is mir zu teuer. (bin student  )

Ich könnte höchstens mal vorderen und hinteren mantel vertauschen, wobei es aber dann erst recht probleme geben wird. Weil der nobby nic und racing ralph ja nicht exakt gleich dick sind.

Wie viel Druck fahrt ihr in den Reifen?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würd sagen das ist quatsch was dein Händler und deren Mitarbeiter erzählen. Ich fahre seit mehr als 6000 km nen 2,25 Reifen im Race und hab keinerlei derartige Probleme. Fahre seit kurzem Michelinreifen die nochmal ne ecke breiter bauen als die Schwalbe Dinger und da schleift auch nichts.

Es könnte sein dass die Felge hat schon ein netten Seitenschlag hat oder kontrollier mal das Nabenspiel.

Reifendruck liegt je nach zufahrendem Untergrund zwischen 2,0 bar auf Trails und 3,5 bar für überwiegend Asphaltstrecken.


----------



## Krustenking (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Race seit 3 Tagen, also ein 2009 und bei mir ist zwischem dem nagelneuen, dicken Profil und dem Rahmen noch ein ganzer cm Platz, da schleift selbst dann nix wenn ich wie blöde dagegendrück.

Ich wollte ja noch berichten wie sichs so mit nem 20" Bike bei 1,77 Körpergröße und Schrittlänge 87 cm fährt ( Vorbau: 100 ). Ich bin am Freitag mal 2 Stunden durch den Pfälzer Wald gebügelt und hab dabei auch einige ziemlich steile, steinige und verwurzelte Strecken sowohl hoch als auch runter passiert. Ich bin ziemlich gut zurechtgekommen, fand aber den breiten Lenker am Anfang ungewöhnlich. Bei ein paar unwegsameren Stellen wollt ich mit dem Bürzel hinter den Sattel, das ging gerade so, war aber alles andere als optimal, da werd ich wahrscheinlich den Sattel mal noch so 1,5 cm vorschieben. Mir ist auch 1-2 mal das Vorderrad entgegengekommen weil so steil war. Da da Race aber mein erstes MTB ist mit dem ich sportlich unterwegs bin fehlt mir der Vergleich und ich kann nicht sagen ob andere Bikes hier hochgekommen wären. War am Ende der Tour auf jeden Fall der Meinung dass ich ein geiles Gefährt unterm Arsch hatte und hab die ganze Zeit so euphorisch in die Pedale getreten, dass ich wohl wegen meines recht bescheidenen Trainigsgrades was das Biken angeht zum Schluss total erschöpft und mit Krämpfen im Oberschenkel halb zusammengebrochen bin ^^. Aber da kann das Bike nix dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Mai 2009)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich hab das Race seit 3 Tagen, also ein 2009 und bei mir ist zwischem dem nagelneuen, dicken Profil und dem Rahmen noch ein ganzer cm Platz, da schleift selbst dann nix wenn ich wie blöde dagegendrück.
> 
> Ich wollte ja noch berichten wie sichs so mit nem 20" Bike bei 1,77 Körpergröße und Schrittlänge 87 cm fährt ( Vorbau: 100 ). Ich bin am Freitag mal 2 Stunden durch den Pfälzer Wald gebügelt und hab dabei auch einige ziemlich steile, steinige und verwurzelte Strecken sowohl hoch als auch runter passiert. Ich bin ziemlich gut zurechtgekommen, fand aber den breiten Lenker am Anfang ungewöhnlich. Bei ein paar unwegsameren Stellen wollt ich mit dem Bürzel hinter den Sattel, das ging gerade so, war aber alles andere als optimal, da werd ich wahrscheinlich den Sattel mal noch so 1,5 cm vorschieben. Mir ist auch 1-2 mal das Vorderrad entgegengekommen weil so steil war. Da da Race aber mein erstes MTB ist mit dem ich sportlich unterwegs bin fehlt mir der Vergleich und ich kann nicht sagen ob andere Bikes hier hochgekommen wären. War am Ende der Tour auf jeden Fall der Meinung dass ich ein geiles Gefährt unterm Arsch hatte und hab die ganze Zeit so euphorisch in die Pedale getreten, dass ich wohl wegen meines recht bescheidenen Trainigsgrades was das Biken angeht zum Schluss total erschöpft und mit Krämpfen im Oberschenkel halb zusammengebrochen bin ^^. Aber da kann das Bike nix dafür



das vorderrad würde dir mit einem 18" noch viel leichter entgegenkommen / luft schnappen. wirst sehen mit fahrtechnik passiert das dann kaum mehr. einfach den oberkörper mehr nach vorne und tiefer damit das vorderrad nicht luft schnappt.


----------



## powerbar__ (5. Mai 2009)

Bei meinem 08er hat es ne Zeitlang auch geschleift, Lack ist innen leider auf nem sehr dünnen Streifen auch durch 
Lag an 2 Sachen: Zum einen war meine hintere Nabe nicht ganz fest, seit ich sie nochmal eingestellt habe, ist es besser.
Zum andren hat mein RR auch einen (rel großen, circa .5cm) Seitenschlag.
Der NN liegt aber im Keller und kommt die Tage mal drauf.
Ich hoffe damit dann keine Probleme mehr zu haben.


----------



## daEde (5. Mai 2009)

ok danke! ^^ 
ich hab inzwischen die Vermutung, dass die Beschädigung am Rahmen von einem Stein kommen könnte, der im Profil gehangen haben könnte.

nur noch eine Frage:
Wie groß ist denn der Spalt zwischen Mantel und Schwinge auf der linken Seite, bzw. auf der rechten Seite.

Es braucht jetzt keiner exakt nachzumessen. Ein grober Richtwert würd mir auf jeden Fall weiter helfen


----------



## rodnex (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Bruder hat gestern ein neues LTD Race 09 bekommen.
Heute bei der ersten Fahrt hatte er nach 3km schon einen Platten.
Asphaltstrecke... Der Racing Ralph ist an einem "Split" Stein gescheitert 

Das Bike ist aber schon geil.
Die knapp 12kg sind einfach ein Traum, wenn ich mit meinem 16kg Kettler vergleiche 


Wie handhabt ihr eigentlich die Wartung der Rock Shox Reba?
Laut Handbuch sind alle 50h/ 100h Ölwechsel fällig.
Wie relevant ist das? Das Bike wird 60% Straße/ 40% Waldweg benutzt.
Kein Hardcore-Einsatz.

Womit ölt ihr die Tauchrohre?

Gruß Rod


----------



## Schelle (7. Mai 2009)

daEde schrieb:


> ok danke! ^^
> ich hab inzwischen die Vermutung, dass die Beschädigung am Rahmen von einem Stein kommen könnte, der im Profil gehangen haben könnte.
> 
> nur noch eine Frage:
> ...



Hab 4-5 mm Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen bei einem 2.25er RR. Dreh den Reifen mal auf der Felge 
1. Rad ausbauen und Luft ablassen 
2. Montage Fluid (oder ähnliches) auf den Wulst
3. Reifen auf der Felge drehen, auf den Schlauch und das Ventil achten - nur der Reifen soll sich drehen!
4. ca. 4 bar aufpumpen und zwischenzeitlich schauen, dass sich der Reifen gleichmäßig in die Felge setzt  
5. Druck nach belieben einstellen


@Rodnex

Hier gibts Lesestoff: reba+warten


----------



## FuchsA (7. Mai 2009)

Hey,
das mit dem "Ölen " interessiert mich auch. Hab gestern mein LTD RACE 09 bekommen. Will abfahren.... ! 
Welches Pflegemittel für die Kette ist denn echt gut ? 

Die Bremsen fahren sich ein oder ? Also mit den km etc. optimieren die sich ? 
Warum seh ich beim schwarzen Rahmen nicht am Schriftzug ob es ein Team, race oder Pro oder so ist ? 
Merci.


----------



## audioTom (7. Mai 2009)

Hi FuchsA:

die Bremsen sind am Anfang wirklich noch recht schwach. Nach den ersten 3-4 Touren haben die sich aber eingebremst und fangen an richtig zu beissen, keine Sorge


----------



## Bikerflo (7. Mai 2009)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich hab das Race seit 3 Tagen, also ein 2009 und bei mir ist zwischem dem nagelneuen, dicken Profil und dem Rahmen noch ein ganzer cm Platz, da schleift selbst dann nix wenn ich wie blöde dagegendrück.
> 
> Ich wollte ja noch berichten wie sichs so mit nem 20" Bike bei 1,77 Körpergröße und Schrittlänge 87 cm fährt ( Vorbau: 100 ). Ich bin am Freitag mal 2 Stunden durch den Pfälzer Wald gebügelt und hab dabei auch einige ziemlich steile, steinige und verwurzelte Strecken sowohl hoch als auch runter passiert. Ich bin ziemlich gut zurechtgekommen, fand aber den breiten Lenker am Anfang ungewöhnlich. Bei ein paar unwegsameren Stellen wollt ich mit dem Bürzel hinter den Sattel, das ging gerade so, war aber alles andere als optimal, da werd ich wahrscheinlich den Sattel mal noch so 1,5 cm vorschieben. Mir ist auch 1-2 mal das Vorderrad entgegengekommen weil so steil war. Da da Race aber mein erstes MTB ist mit dem ich sportlich unterwegs bin fehlt mir der Vergleich und ich kann nicht sagen ob andere Bikes hier hochgekommen wären. War am Ende der Tour auf jeden Fall der Meinung dass ich ein geiles Gefährt unterm Arsch hatte und hab die ganze Zeit so euphorisch in die Pedale getreten, dass ich wohl wegen meines recht bescheidenen Trainigsgrades was das Biken angeht zum Schluss total erschöpft und mit Krämpfen im Oberschenkel halb zusammengebrochen bin ^^. Aber da kann das Bike nix dafür



Hab nur den Vergleich zu nem CUBE BCR 601 mit 160 mm vorne, is komplett ne andere geometrie, da kommt einem das vorderrad schon öfter entgegen, aber beim race ist der lenker schon sehr weit überm vorderrad, hatte bisher keine probleme, es sei denn es ist halt einfach zu steil, da kann man dann nichts machen.
Ansonsten einfach körper weiter vor verlagern, aber nur soweit dass man hinten noch grip hat!
Grüße flo


----------



## Zaphod1 (7. Mai 2009)

hab nen neuen schlauch gebraucht weil mein alter nen platten hatte, hab mir daher einen Continental MTB 26 gekauft, "eingebaut" und aufgepumpt, und ZACK nach ca. 200 Metern fahr ich von einer Sekunde auf die andere auf den Felgen. 
Zuhause hab ich dann gesehen dass ein 2-3cm langer Riss entlang der Schweißnaht ist:







Meine Frage: Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben oder ist der Schlauch ein Montagsmodell ? Hat immerhin 6 gekostet das Teil, für 200 Meter ein bisschen teuer. lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (7. Mai 2009)

Grüße,
ich würde mit dem Schlauch zum Händler gehen und mir einen neuen geben lassen. Ist bestimmt ein Materialfehler!


----------



## picard2893 (10. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein "Klassiker". Ein LTD Race von 2006. Hat bis heute gehalten, und das bei meiner Fahrweise...


----------



## Zaphod1 (11. Mai 2009)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Grüße,
> ich würde mit dem Schlauch zum Händler gehen und mir einen neuen geben lassen. Ist bestimmt ein Materialfehler!



alles klar danke



picard2893 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein "Klassiker". Ein LTD Race von 2006. Hat bis heute gehalten, und das bei meiner Fahrweise...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 162792 Anhang anzeigen 162793 Anhang anzeigen 162794 Anhang anzeigen 162796 Anhang anzeigen 162795



nice das foto am verschneiten berg sieht fast schon surreal aus.
sind die streifen am NN weiß oder silber? sieht gut aus


----------



## kenyo (11. Mai 2009)

FuchsA schrieb:


> Hey,
> das mit dem "Ölen " interessiert mich auch. Hab gestern mein LTD RACE 09 bekommen. Will abfahren.... !
> Welches Pflegemittel für die Kette ist denn echt gut ?
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich nur meine rein subjektive Meinung, aber ich bin bisher immer gut mit RockShox "RedRum" gefahren.
Die Tauchrohre reinige ich nach jeder Fahrt kurz mit 'nem Tuch, um grobe Verschmutzungen abzustreifen. Alle zwei Wochen dann mit 'ner Spritze, etc. 2-3 ml RedRum auf die Rohre und dann einfedern lassen. 

Für die Kette benutze ich Brunox TopKett und kann bisher nur Gutes berichten. Habe es allerdings noch nicht wirklich lange in Benutzung und 
will daher noch keine Empfehlung aussprechen. 

Liebe Grüße,
kenyo


----------



## picard2893 (11. Mai 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> nice das foto am verschneiten berg sieht fast schon surreal aus.
> sind die streifen am NN weiß oder silber? sieht gut aus


 
 Joo, jetzt wo Du´s sagst, könnte man glatt meinen, da liegt Schnee. Aber nee, ich hab nur die Farben entfernt, damit das Bike stärker hervorsticht. Ist auf dem Ölberg, der Höchste der sieben Berge des Siebengebirges. Die Streifen sind weiß, wieso, gibts die auch in Silber? Naja, nach einer Weile werden die auch immer grauer...


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. Mai 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Joo, jetzt wo Du´s sagst, könnte man glatt meinen, da liegt Schnee. Aber nee, ich hab nur die Farben entfernt, damit das Bike stärker hervorsticht. Ist auf dem Ölberg, der Höchste der sieben Berge des Siebengebirges. Die Streifen sind weiß, wieso, gibts die auch in Silber? Naja, nach einer Weile werden die auch immer grauer...





ja die NN gibts auch in silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (12. Mai 2009)

Ich war letztes WE hier in KA mitn paar Leuten aus dem Forum auf Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Race und hab gemerkt dass ich auf jeden Fall andere Pedale brauche...bin auf den Standart-Scheißteilen ein paar mal mitten aufm Trail abgerutscht, hatte aber noch Glück, es ist mir nix passiert.
Langfristig will ich Klickpedale, das is mir immo mit neues Pedal+Schuh zu teuer, deshalb hab ich mir überlegt als Übergangslösung so BMX Teile zu holen. Sollen recht günstige sein weil werden ja bald ersetzt. Ich hab mir da die BBB BPD32 ausgeckuckt, bekomm ich bei ebay für ~19 Euro incl. Versand.
Was haltet ihr generell davon auf Touren /Trails mit son BMX Teilen zu fahren und kann vll jemand nen qualifizierten Kommentar über die Qualität von den BBB Dingern abgeben ?


----------



## FuchsA (13. Mai 2009)

kenyo schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nur meine rein subjektive Meinung, aber ich bin bisher immer gut mit RockShox "RedRum" gefahren.
> Die Tauchrohre reinige ich nach jeder Fahrt kurz mit 'nem Tuch, um grobe Verschmutzungen abzustreifen. Alle zwei Wochen dann mit 'ner Spritze, etc. 2-3 ml RedRum auf die Rohre und dann einfedern lassen.
> 
> Für die Kette benutze ich Brunox TopKett und kann bisher nur Gutes berichten. Habe es allerdings noch nicht wirklich lange in Benutzung und
> ...


 

Danke Kenyo für die Antwort. Habe mich eingedekct und bike läuft geilo, endlich auch Schuhe gefunden und clickies montiert !!! Frägchen:
Hinten an den hiinteren Rohren sind doch noch 2 "Schraubenöffnungen" an den Streben oben - ist das ok wenn die so offen bleiben kommt da "Nässe" rein - sollte man diese Dinger "zumachen" ? 

Grüße
Geile Threads hier.......


----------



## Team Slow Duck (13. Mai 2009)

Du meinst wohl die Vorrichtung für die Gepäckträgermontage an den Sitzstreben? Eigentlich sollten da kleine Inbusschrauben drinstecken. Wenn Du bei Nässe fährst, würd ich mal nach solchen Schräubchen gucken, einfach rein damit und gut ist.


----------



## Dommes84 (13. Mai 2009)

Gude,
hat vielleicht jemand von euch Teile von Tune an seinem LTD Race?
Bilder wären natürlich absolut super.


----------



## andree03 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch hocherfreuter Besitzer eines (noch) schwarzen Race von 2009. Nach den ersten 300 KM kann ich technisch keine Probleme feststellen. Die Louise ist gut eingebremst und packt knackig zu, die Reba ist super eingestellt (von Rabe Bikes ) - alles super! 
Allerdings sehe ich jetzt, dass sich der Rahmen (black anodized) immer mehr ins bräunliche verfärbt. Auf dem Oberrohr ist es eigentlich schon richtig Matt-Braun. Denke das hängt mit der Sonneneinstrahlung zusammen, da es nur die Rahmenrohr-Oberseiten betrifft. 
Kann ein solches "Chamäleon"-Verhalten noch jemand bestätigen?
Weiß jemand, ob es da zu technischen Problemen kommen kann? Rabe bietet mir einen Rahmentausch an aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir solch eine individuelle Färbung nicht vielleicht sogar gefällt...  Falls sowas aber techinsch bedenklich ist, nehme ich das Angebot von Rabe natürlich an.

Beste Grüße,
A.


----------



## alu-xb (15. Mai 2009)

wiso sollte es den rahmen in seiner funktion beeinträchtigen ?


----------



## Krustenking (15. Mai 2009)

Normal ist das nicht. Aber es beeinträchtigt auch ganz sicher nicht die Stabilität des Rahmens. Was auch immer da mit der Schwarzfärbung schief gelaufen ist, das eloxierte Alu des Rahmens merkt nichts davon.


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich würds Bike umtauschen. Ist ja noch ziemlich neu. Wenn nach so kurzer Zeit Probleme mit dem Lack entstehen ist bestimmt in der Fabrik was schiefgelaufen. Später kriegst du vielleicht Korrosion oder was ähnliches. Halt viel früher als bei nem normalen Rahmen. Und wenn du es merkst ist die Garantie vielleicht schon abgelaufen und bu bist der Dumme.


----------



## maxXxi (17. Mai 2009)

ich würde den rahmen auch sicherheitshalber wegen dem rosten umtauschen ..
aber villeicht kanst du ja ein pa bilder davor noch zeigen ^^


----------



## Dommes84 (17. Mai 2009)

Aluminium kann nicht rosten. Es bildet lediglich eine Passivierungsschicht an der Oberfläche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ltd mike (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines LTD Race 2009 in weiß/blau. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich die richtige Rahmenhöhe hab.

Mit 1,79 Körpergröße bräuchte ich laut Verkäufer eigentlich einen 19'' Rahmen, gibts ja aber eben nicht. Mir wurde also zum 18er geraten, weil ich doch vor habe etwas sportlicher zu fahren.

Allerdings kommt mir jetzt vor, dass die ganze Sache doch ein wenig zu klein ist. Habe auch leichte Kreuzschmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich. Das liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich blutiger Anfänger bin und die Bewegungsabläufe noch nicht gewohnt bin??

Die Frage ist, was soll ich jetzt tun. Umtauschen gegen einen 20'' Rahmen (der mir wahrscheinlich zu groß ist und im Gelände sehr sperrig zu fahren ist) oder lieber einen längeren Vorbau auf den 18er. Dann passt der Schwerpunkt aber nicht mehr so gut und das ganze wird unruhiger oder?

Sattel ist übrigens schon ganz hinten.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!
Wie gesagt, ansonsten ein super Rad!!


----------



## xerto (20. Mai 2009)

ltd mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines LTD Race 2009 in weiß/blau. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich die richtige Rahmenhöhe hab.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe die gleichen Körperdaten. Auch für mich wären 19`das Richtige. 

Mein Fully ist 18`mein Race 20`. 

Ich würde heute nur noch 18`fahren, weil das Bike beweglicher ist. Das 20`ist eher ein *geradeaus* Bike. 

Deine Kreuzschmerzen werden vorbeigehen. 

Viel Spass mit dem Bike. das war eine gute wahl...


----------



## Zaphod1 (20. Mai 2009)

ltd mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines LTD Race 2009 in weiß/blau. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich die richtige Rahmenhöhe hab.
> 
> ...



bin 180 und habe auch zuerst das 18" gekauft. fühlte sich für mich auch von anfang an zu klein an, die beine hatten wenig platz, der wirkungsgrad fühlte sich schlecht and und irgendwie fühlte ich mich wie auf einem kinderrad. bin dann das 20" probegefahren und empfand es sofort viel angenehmer. natürlich hab ich mich dann auch für das 20" entschieden - es ist perfekt mit einem 100er vorbau. sehr angenehme sitzposition, der rücken fühlt sich gerade und entspannt statt verkrümmt (18") an, es liegt satt und laufruhig und ist daher sicher und schnell. ein riesenvorteil ist dass das 20" bergauf um längen besser ist. das vorderrad schnappt sogut wie nie luft während das 18" sehr anstrengend zu fahren war, ich musste den oberkörper weit nach vorne legen um das luftschnappen zu verhindern.
ja, bergab um spitze kurven hätte das 18" einen vorteil, aber ich hab lieber 99% der zeit den vorteil als 1% der zeit. 
zudem ist das LTD race ein CC/marathon-bike das auf geschwindikeit und nicht die technisch anspruchsvollsten downhills im extremen gelände ausgelegt ist, von daher passt im zweifelsfall das größere auch besser zur natur des bikes und dem einsatzgebiet. wir reden hier ja nicht über ein all mountain fully mit 140mm. ich würde vorschlagen du fährst einfach ein 20" race (oder ein anderes 20" mit ähnlicher geometrie falls das race nicht lagernd ist) probe. wenn dir das bauchgefühl sagt das 20" fühlt sich angenehmer und natürlich an dann vertraue darauf. ob es ein bisschen weniger wendig ist ist bei weitem nicht so wichtig wie ein gute entspannte sitzposition. ich jedenfalls bin sehr froh dass ich mich nicht mit dem 18" abgegeben habe.


----------



## ltd mike (20. Mai 2009)

danke für eure antworten! 
so jetzt bin ich überfordert  jeder sagt was anderes. gibt wohl keine allgemein gültige lösung sondern muss jeder vom gefühl her selber entscheiden.
wobei das argument mit dem marathon-bike und dem berauffahren schon recht überzeugend ist.
ich werd wohl echt mal ein 20'' probefahren. ich fürchte nur, dass ich das mit einer kurzen runde um den block nicht wirklich beurteilen können werde, aber probieren werd ichs auf jeden fall mal. die frage ist natürlich auch, ob der händler das bike nach einer woche wieder zurück nimmt. vor allem wo er doch so überzeugt davon ist, dass ich ein 18'' brauche.


----------



## Zaphod1 (20. Mai 2009)

ltd mike schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten!
> so jetzt bin ich überfordert  jeder sagt was anderes. gibt wohl keine allgemein gültige lösung sondern muss jeder vom gefühl her selber entscheiden.
> wobei das argument mit dem marathon-bike und dem berauffahren schon recht überzeugend ist.
> ich werd wohl echt mal ein 20'' probefahren. ich fürchte nur, dass ich das mit einer kurzen runde um den block nicht wirklich beurteilen können werde, aber probieren werd ichs auf jeden fall mal. die frage ist natürlich auch, ob der händler das bike nach einer woche wieder zurück nimmt. vor allem wo er doch so überzeugt davon ist, dass ich ein 18'' brauche.



so ist es es gibt keine formel für alle. es kommt erstens einfach auf dein gefühl an (wenn dir dein körper sagt dass 20" ist angenehmer und natürlicher dann nimm es - das körpergefühl täuscht sich nie), und zweitens auf das einsatzgebiet. ich fahre oft marathonstrecken mit vielen höhenmetern, da will ich vor allem schnell sein und aufgrund der dauer keine verspannungen bekommen. bergauf ist das 20" spürbar besser und bergab ist es schneller da es stabil und laufruhig ist. das bisschen zeit das ich aus etwas spitzer gefahrenen kurven mit einem 18" herausholen könnte ist nichts gegen die zeit in der das 20" schneller ist. zudem ist es für mich eine komfortfrage, das größere ist für mich einfach passender. aber nur weil wir (fast) gleich groß sind heißt das nicht dass es für dich genauso sein muss, du hast wahrscheinlich ein anderes verhältnis beine zu oberkörper zu armen, daher geht einfach nichts über probefahren. außerdem weiß ich nicht ob du der reine techniker bist und hauptsächlich über technisch schwierige kurvige trails runterwillst. aber mal ehrlich wenn es so ist dann würde ich komplett vom race weg und auf ein fully (ams, stereo,..) tauschen. dann eventuell eher das 18". 
wenn du das rad sauber machst und keine kratzer drauf sind sollte der händer mmn das rad tauschen. denn es ist keinesfalls "eindeutig" dass bei deiner körpergröße das 18" genommen wird, alleine in diesem thread habe ich gelesen dass die meisten die etwas so groß sind wie wir das 20" mit verkürzem vorbau genommen haben. ich finde er hätte von sich aus empfehlen sollen dass du auch das 20" probefährst, und wenn das 18" jetzt schlechter ist sollte er es tauschen. wäre gut wenn bei der probefahrt der sattel eher mittig oder vorne ist und ein 100er vorbau statt dem 120er drauf ist.


----------



## ltd mike (20. Mai 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> so ist es es gibt keine formel für alle. es kommt erstens einfach auf dein gefühl an (wenn dir dein körper sagt dass 20" ist angenehmer und natürlicher dann nimm es - das körpergefühl täuscht sich nie), und zweitens auf das einsatzgebiet. ich fahre oft marathonstrecken mit vielen höhenmetern, da will ich vor allem schnell sein und aufgrund der dauer keine verspannungen bekommen. bergauf ist das 20" spürbar besser und bergab ist es schneller da es stabil und laufruhig ist. das bisschen zeit das ich aus etwas spitzer gefahrenen kurven mit einem 18" herausholen könnte ist nichts gegen die zeit in der das 20" schneller ist. zudem ist es für mich eine komfortfrage, das größere ist für mich einfach passender. aber nur weil wir (fast) gleich groß sind heißt das nicht dass es für dich genauso sein muss, du hast wahrscheinlich ein anderes verhältnis beine zu oberkörper zu armen, daher geht einfach nichts über probefahren. außerdem weiß ich nicht ob du der reine techniker bist und hauptsächlich über technisch schwierige kurvige trails runterwillst. aber mal ehrlich wenn es so ist dann würde ich komplett vom race weg und auf ein fully (ams, stereo,..) tauschen. dann eventuell eher das 18".
> wenn du das rad sauber machst und keine kratzer drauf sind sollte der händer mmn das rad tauschen. denn es ist keinesfalls "eindeutig" dass bei deiner körpergröße das 18" genommen wird, alleine in diesem thread habe ich gelesen dass die meisten die etwas so groß sind wie wir das 20" mit verkürzem vorbau genommen haben. ich finde er hätte von sich aus empfehlen sollen dass du auch das 20" probefährst, und wenn das 18" jetzt schlechter ist sollte er es tauschen. wäre gut wenn bei der probefahrt der sattel eher mittig oder vorne ist und ein 100er vorbau statt dem 120er drauf ist.


 
danke für deine detailierten lösungsansätze! genau so werd ich vorgehen. werde am freitag zum händler schaun, ein 20'' testen und mein bauchgefühl entscheiden lassen. ein 20'' race hat er allerdings nicht mehr, das weiß ich. was schlechteres (pro oder comp) will ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr, aber ein reaction übersteigt ein wenig meine finanziellen mittel. schon ein wenig blöd, weil mir das race absolut gut gefällt. ABER jetzt schau ich erst mal ob das 20'' überhaupt wirklich besser passt, dann überleg ich weiter. eins nach dem anderen und positiv denken


----------



## Zaphod1 (20. Mai 2009)

mein händler hatte auch kein 20" race lagernd, bin daher das reaction 20" probegefahren das eine ähnliche geometrie hat wie das race. 
nachdem ich mich dann für das 20" entschieden hatte wurde das race bestellt. 1 monat wartezeit ist sehr hart wenn man bei dem schönen wetter unbedingt auf den berg will, aber im nachhinein bin ich froh dass ich die wartezeit in kauf genommen hab.


----------



## Krustenking (20. Mai 2009)

Ich war auch in deiner Situation (Größe 1,77 m, mit Schrittlänge 87 cm), und irgendwo in den letzten 100 Seiten wurd da ja schonmal diskutiert. Habs genauso gemacht wie Zaphod1 empfiehlt. Meine Wahl fiel dann auch aufs 20" mit 100er Vorbau. Mit einem 120er bin ichs auch gefahren, das war mir zu lang. Geht eben nichts über Probefahren. Mein Händler hatte auch nur noch eine Größe, aber glücklicherweise die richtige.


----------



## audioTom (25. Mai 2009)

Da war ich am Samstag, bei dem Bombenwetter, mal ne Zeitlang unterwegs... War super 

Gestern wollt ich das ganze dann nochmal wiederholen -> Vorderreifen nur noch recht wenig Luft 

Nungut, ich hab mir dann gedacht "Auf zur nächsten Tanke, aufpumpen".
Pustekuchen, mit DEM Ventil! 

Ganz ehrlich, das Cube ist mein erstes Bike seit ca. 10 Jahren.... Was ist denn das für ein verdammtes Ventil? Kein normales Fahrradventil und kein Autoventil... So ne Abzocke, da muss man sich jetzt also noch ne sep. Pumpe kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit meld ich mich auch mal wieder.

Hab eine Frage zur Rahmenhöhe und den Anbauteilen.

Welcher Unterschied ist beim LTD Race 08 zwischen dem 16" und dem 18" Rahmen von den Anbauteilen her? Ist der Vorbau beim 18" schon länger als beim 16"? Welche Unterschiede gibts sonst noch?

Grund ist folgender: Habe derzeit ein 08er Race in 18" und war bis jetzt ganz zufrieden damit und auch längere Touren waren problemlos zu bewältigen. Allerdings hat meine Freundin jetzt ein Cube Acid in 16" und ich hab jetzt mal ne Runde damit gedreht und fühl mich darauf um einiges wohler als auf meinem 18". Die Sitzposition ist ähnlich, ich hab aber beim 16" viel mehr Luft zwischen Oberrohr und dem Allerheiligsten.  Zudem fühlt sich das Acid viel wendiger an. Da ich mittlerweile vom reinen Tourenfahren auch teilweise anspruchsvollere Trails fahre ist es mir mit meinem schon öfter passiert das ich etwas unsanft auf dem Oberrohr gelandet bin.

Meine Idee war nun einfach einen gebrauchten 16" LTD Rahmen zu kaufen und alle Teile vom 18" auf den 16" umzubauen. Ist das ohne weiteres möglich oder gibts da ein Problem das ich nicht bedacht habe? Das der LTD Rahme eine etwas andere Geometrie hat als das Acid ist mir klar, hält sich aber laut den Maßen auf der Cube Seite in Grenzen.

Körpergröße ist bei mir ca. 170cm, Schrittlänge weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig, müsste ich nochmal messen. Habe auch nen ziemlich langen Oberkörper im Vergleich zu den Beinen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Krustenking (25. Mai 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das Cube ist mein erstes Bike seit ca. 10 Jahren.... Was ist denn das für ein verdammtes Ventil? Kein normales Fahrradventil und kein Autoventil... So ne Abzocke, da muss man sich jetzt also noch ne sep. Pumpe kaufen?



Dann wird es wohl ein französisches ( andere Namen: Sclaverand, Presta ) Ventil sein. Das ist dünner als Auto oder Fahrrad, die würden nämlich nicht durch das Loch in der Felge passen.
Also entweder nen Adapter für ~ 1 oder ne extra Pumpe für ~5 kaufen...ich glaub daran gehst du nicht pleite.
Ach ja, oder Loch aufbohren und Schlauch mit Ventil deiner Wahl reinstopfen...wär mir aber zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## audioTom (25. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank!

Ne, daran geh ich nicht Pleite, ist halt nur bissel blöd. Autoventil wäre halt easy gewesen, kannst ja an jeder Tanke aufpumpen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Mai 2009)

Deshalb werden bei mir die Felgen aufgebohrt. Oder man nimmt Mavic Felgen die haben schon ein grösseres Loch mit Adapter.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (26. Mai 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ne, daran geh ich nicht Pleite, ist halt nur bissel blöd. Autoventil wäre halt easy gewesen, kannst ja an jeder Tanke aufpumpen


 

Bei meinem Ltd pro hab ich die Autoventilschläuche gegen sclaverandbestückte ausgewechselt. Hab halt ne Standpumpe dafür aufgrund meiner Rennräder, da kann ich den Autoscheiß nicht brauchen.


----------



## Juuro (27. Mai 2009)

Wääh, mein Race steht noch bei Cube sagt der Händler. Soll aber zusammen mit 30 anderen Bikes wohl noch diese Woche auf die Reise gehen und ist das wohl nächste Woche für mich abholbereit. Hoffentlich möglichst am Wochenanfang, damit ich die Ferien noch bissl nutzen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxXxi (29. Mai 2009)

hey  ich möchte dir ja nicht die laune vermiesen...
aber bei mir hat es ziemlich lange gedauert bis mein race 09 endlich beim händler wa ... :/  cube hat scheinbar n paar probleme mit dem einhalten der liefertermienen


----------



## Juuro (29. Mai 2009)

maxXxi schrieb:


> hey  ich möchte dir ja nicht die laune vermiesen...
> aber bei mir hat es ziemlich lange gedauert bis mein race 09 endlich beim händler wa ... :/  cube hat scheinbar n paar probleme mit dem einhalten der liefertermienen



Hm, wie lange denn?
Weil mein Händler rechnet eigentlich damit dass es nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## maxXxi (29. Mai 2009)

erst so ca. in der 3. woche nach dem liefertermin den mir mein händler gesagt hat.
entweder hat der sich ziemlcih verschäzt oder cube :/ abe rjez hab ichs ja und schon 1080 km drauf XD habs seit diesem jahr circa


----------



## Juuro (29. Mai 2009)

maxXxi schrieb:


> erst so ca. in der 3. woche nach dem liefertermin den mir mein händler gesagt hat.
> entweder hat der sich ziemlcih verschäzt oder cube :/ abe rjez hab ichs ja und schon 1080 km drauf XD habs seit diesem jahr circa



Hm. Ich kenn meinen Händler noch nicht so. Darum kann ich ihn auch nicht einschätzen. Aber er wollte mich heute anrufen. Mal sehen ob er das noch macht. Ich hoff ja er hat recht mit seiner Schätzung!


----------



## Zaphod1 (1. Juni 2009)

Hab ein leises Geräusch am Hinterrad gehört und die Speichen kontrolliert: 
4 davon sind total locker, man kann sie ganz leicht ohne Kraft durchbiegen. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere meinte mein Mechaniker man soll Speichen nicht selbst anziehen, sonst bekommt man vielleicht einen 8er. 
Soll ich morgen auf die Runde verzichten und warten bis ich das Rad in die Werkstatt bringen kann oder meint ihr ich kann sie selbst etwas anziehen ?


----------



## Kezman (4. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin

Ich bin neu hier und habe mal eine Frage. Ich war heute bei meinem Cube Händler und der sagte mir, das das LTD Race erst wieder im Oktober lieferbar ist. Ich war natürlich erstmal geschockt. Jetzt habe ich aber im Internet 2-3 Händler gefunden die das Bike noch verkaufen und es wäre auch sofort Lieferbar. Ist es Ratsam sich das Bike im Internet zu bestellen oder hat jemand schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?


----------



## lolo-bike (4. Juni 2009)

prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen internetversand. die bikes sind ja die gleichen.
man muß sich beeilen, ein bekannter wollte das ltd pro. laut aussage des händlers hier gibt es nur noch eine begrenzte anzahl an bikes dieses jahr, und diese sind so gut wie alle vorbestellt.

service vor ort ist allerdings auch sehr viel wert, wie ich nach meinem letzten abflug gemerkt habe. allerdings wird kein händler arbeiten an einem web rad verweigern.


----------



## mrt1N (6. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Probefahrt morgen zufriedenstellend ausfällt, bin ich die Tage stolzer Besitzer eines Cube LTD Race in Schwarz oder Candy-Blue. 

Beides ist noch in 18" verfügbar und fertig zum mitnehmen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja eins schwarzes Bike, aber als ich heute in den Karton der Candy-Blue Variante spicken durfte, ist es irgendwie um mich geschenen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (6. Juni 2009)

nimm dir das weiße (candy) glaub mit das bereust du nicht. das ding ist ein blickfang. schwarze bikes sind unendlich langweilig und es gibt schon zuviele davon.


----------



## mrt1N (6. Juni 2009)

Erst wollt ichs nicht glauben als mir der nette Verkäufer (Mr. Bike in Pforzheim, sehr zu empfehlen der Laden!) zu dem Candy Ton geraten hat.

Als ich dann aber in den Karton geschaut habe, sah die Welt gleich ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. Juni 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> nimm dir das weiße (candy) glaub mit das bereust du nicht. das ding ist ein blickfang. schwarze bikes sind unendlich langweilig und es gibt schon zuviele davon.


Dafür ist schwarz zeitloser. Ich wollte "damals" auch erst das blaue haben. Das hätte aber 2-3 Monate gedauert. Das Schwarze nur eine Woche. Da war die Entscheidung schnell gefällt, und ich habe sie bisher noch nicht bereut.


----------



## mrt1N (6. Juni 2009)

Klar, aber beide Bikes sind (zum Glück!) vor Ort verfügbar. 

Der Verkäufer meinte, wenn die beiden weg sind, kann es ewig dauern bis sie wieder vorrätig sind. Da sehe ich mich gezwungen zuzuschlagen.


----------



## lolo-bike (6. Juni 2009)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Dafür ist schwarz zeitloser. Ich wollte "damals" auch erst das blaue haben. Das hätte aber 2-3 Monate gedauert. Das Schwarze nur eine Woche. Da war die Entscheidung schnell gefällt, und ich habe sie bisher noch nicht bereut.


dito, das 22" hätte ich erst wochen später bekommen, das schwarze stand im showroom...wobei mir das blaue doch sehr gut gefallen hätte...


----------



## Kezman (6. Juni 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen internetversand. die bikes sind ja die gleichen.
> man muß sich beeilen, ein bekannter wollte das ltd pro. laut aussage des händlers hier gibt es nur noch eine begrenzte anzahl an bikes dieses jahr, und diese sind so gut wie alle vorbestellt.
> 
> service vor ort ist allerdings auch sehr viel wert, wie ich nach meinem letzten abflug gemerkt habe. allerdings wird kein händler arbeiten an einem web rad verweigern.


 

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe nochmal rumtelefoniert und kein Laden hatte mehr das Race in 22". Nicht mal die Cubehändler in Österreich und Dänemark

Ich habe dann heute eine Probefahrt mit dem Reaction gemacht und war sowas von begeistert das ich das jetzt genommen habe. Mein Händler hat mir das Bike plus Schuhe Pedale Hose Jacke und Helm für 1500,- angeboten, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## mrt1N (6. Juni 2009)

Das ist allesdings ein super Preis!

Ich habe das Race heute probegefahren und bin begeistert. Letztendlich habe ich mich für das Candy Blue entschieden und einiges an Zubehör mit dazu gepackt, mir wurde direkt ein Spitzenpreis gemacht! 

Am Montag darf ich meinen Schatz wahrscheinlich abholen. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kezman (7. Juni 2009)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Das ist allesdings ein super Preis!
> 
> Ich habe das Race heute probegefahren und bin begeistert. Letztendlich habe ich mich für das Candy Blue entschieden und einiges an Zubehör mit dazu gepackt, mir wurde direkt ein Spitzenpreis gemacht!
> 
> ...


 
Moin

Hätte ich das Race bekommen hätte ich das auch sofort genommen. Da ist das Preis - Leiszungsverhältnis einfach unschlagbar. Ich habe das Reaction auch in Candy Blue genommen. Ich finde das unglaublich wie diese Farbe auf einen wirkt.


----------



## mrt1N (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe doch, dass das P/L-Verhältnis beim LTD Race stimmt. 

Hatte mich auch noch für das Reaction K18 interessiert, aber das muss dann doch nicht sein. Ich fange erst wieder mit dem Fahren an und möchte nicht gleich Unmengen an Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Deleted 130403 (7. Juni 2009)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass das P/L-Verhältnis beim LTD Race stimmt.
> 
> Hatte mich auch noch für das Reaction K18 interessiert, aber das muss dann doch nicht sein. Ich fange erst wieder mit dem Fahren an und möchte nicht gleich Unmengen an Geld ausgeben.


Dann sei froh, dass Du es nicht probegefahren bist (bist Du doch nicht?), sonst wärste echt in die Bredoullie gekommen


----------



## mrt1N (7. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich bin es nicht probegefahren, da ich schon Freitags eher zum Race tendierte.
Samstags bin ich es dann gefahren und war vollauf begeistert. 

Sicherlich würde ich beim Reaction noch einen Unterschied feststellen. 
Jedoch muss ich erstmal schauen, dass ich die Fähigkeiten des Race's voll ausschöpfe und richtig Leistung bringe. Falls ich das schaffe, darf irgendwann mal über eine Steigerung nachgedacht werden.
Vielleicht gehts ja dann in eine etwas andere Richtung (Fully?!), wer weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownie91 (7. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute...kann mir jemand ein gutes Multifunktionwerkzeug fürs 08er Ltd Race empfehlen???


----------



## Dommes84 (7. Juni 2009)

Topeak Alien 2, ist alles dran was man braucht. Falls du sowas meinst.


----------



## mrt1N (8. Juni 2009)

Heute war es also so weit, ich konnte meinen candyblauen Schatz abholen mit allerlei feinem Zubehör. 

Natürlich hab ich erstmal eine kleine Tour mit einem Kumpel durch die naheliegenden Waldhöhen gemacht. In strömendem Regen 30km von 20:30 bis 22:00.

Was soll ich sagen, das Cube ist einfach eine Wucht. Unglaublich wie viel Spaß dieses Bike macht. So viel Spaß hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr am Fahren.
Morgen wirds geputzt, Kette geölt und dann kommen Bilder in den Thread.


----------



## Kezman (9. Juni 2009)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Heute war es also so weit, ich konnte meinen candyblauen Schatz abholen mit allerlei feinem Zubehör.
> 
> Natürlich hab ich erstmal eine kleine Tour mit einem Kumpel durch die naheliegenden Waldhöhen gemacht. In strömendem Regen 30km von 20:30 bis 22:00.
> 
> ...


 

Super das es geklappt hat. Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt


----------



## crisu023 (9. Juni 2009)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Heute war es also so weit, ich konnte meinen candyblauen Schatz abholen mit allerlei feinem Zubehör.
> 
> Natürlich hab ich erstmal eine kleine Tour mit einem Kumpel durch die naheliegenden Waldhöhen gemacht. In strömendem Regen 30km von 20:30 bis 22:00.
> 
> ...




hallo!

jawohl so ghört sich das, neues bike und gleich mal einweihen und zusauen mit dreck ;-)

würd mir das bike mit dreck auch gern ansehn 
weil geputzt sehn sie eh fast alle gleich aus hehe

jaja mir gehts mit meinem ltd auch nicht anders was den spassfaktor angeht. das is einfach ein anderes radfahren und das bike is jeden cent wert!

kann den feierabend eh nimma erwarten
mein würfel wartet.


----------



## mrt1N (9. Juni 2009)

Da ich jetzt eh keine Zeit mehr habe zum Putzen werde ich nach meiner Einkaufstour (für die Abifeier braucht man ja schließlich einen Anzug  ) ein paar Bilder im halb-dreckigen Zustand hochladen. 

Ich kanns kaum erwarten nach meinen mündlichen Prüfungen richtig loszulegen und hoffentlich schnell wieder ein annehmbares Level zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (14. Juni 2009)

ist einer von euch mit dem race schon eine transalp gefahren ? 
ende august starten wir und ich mach mir gedanken ob das mit einem rennorientierten hardtail gut gehen wird. die bequemste sitzposition auf langstrecken hat man sicher nicht damit


----------



## lolo-bike (21. Juni 2009)

hi
ich weiß nicht, ob diese frage hier schon kam, die suchfunktion hat nichts ausgespuckt.

we lange halten eure bremsbeläge an euren ltd's?


----------



## f-t-special- (21. Juni 2009)

Hab bei meinem bisher 1600km damit runtergespult und sie funktionieren eigentlich noch ganz gut bis auf das lästige schleifen vorne.


----------



## Zaphod1 (22. Juni 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> hi
> ich weiß nicht, ob diese frage hier schon kam, die suchfunktion hat nichts ausgespuckt.
> 
> we lange halten eure bremsbeläge an euren ltd's?



hinten nach ca. 1000km komplett durchgeschliffen, leider sind neue Originalbeläge nicht gerade billig (20). Vorne bis jetzt (ca. 1400km) noch ok. 

Schleifen höre ich allerdings nur noch selten, manchmal pfeift die bremse noch v.a. bei Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## weasl (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 

Heute oder Morgen wird mein neues Race (blau/weiß) rausgeschickt. Kurze Frage: Kann ich in der Anfangszeit mit normalen schuhen damit fahren oder sind die Pedale extra für MTB-Schuhe ausgelegt, sprich klein und wenig fläche?

Hab leider grad kein Geld für MTB schuhe . Und wenn ich welche kaufe dann gleich welche die nicht nach einer Saison weggeworfen werden können.


----------



## mrt1N (23. Juni 2009)

Also bei meinem Race waren anfangs ganz normale Metallpedale verbaut.
Waren mit Straßenschuhen problemlos fahrbar.


----------



## powerbar__ (23. Juni 2009)

Cube Raeder werden ohne Pedale geliefert, d.h. es liegt im Ermessen des Haendlers, was er dir montiert.
Manche bekommen einfach Trekking-Pedale, ich hab mir gleich gute Plattform-Pedale anschrauben lassen.
Dass du nur Klickpedale (das sind die kleinen, die nur mit Schuhen fahrbar sind) montiert bekommst, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da es die teuersten sind


----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> hi
> ich weiß nicht, ob diese frage hier schon kam, die suchfunktion hat nichts ausgespuckt.
> 
> we lange halten eure bremsbeläge an euren ltd's?



Hi, das kommt ja nicht nur auf die KM an, sondern vorallem auf die HÖHENMETER. Sprich wie viel und wie steil du bergab fährst.
Mit meiner ORO K18 (original Beläge) habe ich gerade mal ca. 800 km geschafft. Dafür habe ich auch ca. 18.000 hm zurückgelegt und diese wollen ja bekanntlich auch wieder in die andere Richtung zurückgelegt werden +/- 
Jetzt fahre ich momentan seit ca. 500 km und ca. 10.000 hm Kool Stop und denke das ich noch so um die weiteren 500 km und 10.000 hm damit komme.


----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2009)

powerbar schrieb:


> Cube Raeder werden ohne Pedale geliefert, d.h. es liegt im Ermessen des Haendlers, was er dir montiert.



Was??? Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört  Immerhin gibt Cube im Katalog und auf der Homepage die Pedale mit an


----------



## weasl (23. Juni 2009)

Genau: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LTD-RACE_id_30635_.htm#anker

Nur hab ich zu den Pedalen keine Infos im web gefunden.

Heissen: Fasten Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2009)

Diese hier sind  die gleichen wie die vom Cube (Fasten Alu):
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/pdpictures.html?pop=true&pdid=8998


----------



## weasl (23. Juni 2009)

Ah super. Das ist für den Anfang genau richtig . Freu mich wie ein Schnitzel auf das Bike!!!! 
Mein erstes HT. Vorher ein bockschweres Fullsus... gehabt....


----------



## Wildcamp (23. Juni 2009)

Na mit dem Race hast du sicherlich nichts falsch gemacht und meiner Meinung nach ist ein HT sowieso tausend mal besser als ein FS  Schneller, leichter usw.
Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## Lion77 (23. Juni 2009)

@Wildcamp
Erzähl das mal der Cube-Fully Fraktion, die werden Dir genau das Gegenteil erzählen. 
Oder Du bist einfach noch nie ein richtig gutes Fully gefahren...

@weasl
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Lieber ein gutes Hardtail, als ein schlechtes Fully. Von daher, für Dich garantiert ein grosser Sprung nach vorn.
Pass gut auf Dein neues auf....

Lion


----------



## Dommes84 (23. Juni 2009)

Wildcamp schrieb:


> Na mit dem Race hast du sicherlich nichts falsch gemacht und meiner Meinung nach ist ein HT sowieso tausend mal besser als ein FS  Schneller, leichter usw.
> Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit



Also da kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Hängt schließlich davon ab was man für einen Fahrstill hat und wo man sein Bike entlang scheucht.
Deshalb hab ich ein Stereo und ein LTD Race. Für jeden Zweck ein Bike.


----------



## Wildcamp (24. Juni 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> @Wildcamp
> Erzähl das mal der Cube-Fully Fraktion, die werden Dir genau das Gegenteil erzählen.
> Oder Du bist einfach noch nie ein richtig gutes Fully gefahren...





Dommes84 schrieb:


> Also da kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Hängt schließlich davon ab was man für einen Fahrstill hat und wo man sein Bike entlang scheucht.
> Deshalb hab ich ein Stereo und ein LTD Race. Für jeden Zweck ein Bike.



Grüß euch,
ich schrieb ja auch ganzn klar *MEINE MEINUNG* 
Klar ein Fully Fan wird sicherlich das Gegenteil sagen, darüber braucht man aber auch nicht zu diskutieren Jungs 
Natürlich bin ich ein Fully gefahren (Sting und Stereo, sowie diverse andere Bikes von Kumpels) beides sind sicherlich TOP Bikes, doch für mich is das nix. Bekomm da zu wenig Feadback.
Und das man in nen Bikepark (DH, Freeride usw.) mit nen Hardtail nur schlecht punktet dürfte auch jeden klar sein


----------



## majere (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute morgen mal wieder meine Situation als "Arbeitsloser auf Zeit" genutzt und bin eine schöne Tour mit dem Race gefahren, als ich dann Hunger bekam, aber keine Geld hatte (Arbeitslos auf Zeit) bin ich 20km zum Papa gefahren und mit dem gefrühstückt. Danach 15km zur Muttern und die Tankkarte fürs Auto geholt, von da 10km zum Fahrradladen und Zubehör gekauft, Kleinigkeit gegessen und dann 25km zurück nach Hause.
Macht also meine erste "große" Tour mit dem Cube von 70km und bin, vom Sonnenbrand an den Oberarmen abgesehen, absolut Glücklich!!!

Das Rad ist einfach Klasse, auf langen Strecken fahrbar und wenn es auf der Landstraße schneller gehen soll, gehts ab wie ein Blitz.

PS: HAHAHA... was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, wegen den Pedalen:
Mein Händler hat mir gleich meine Wunschpedale montiert: DUO-Pedale von Shimano.
Allerdings nervt mich die Plattformseite jetzt schon... ich dachte das wäre ganz praktisch,
wenn man mal eben zum Bäcker möchte, aber jetzt verbinde ich das Brötchen holen nochmal eben mit ner Runde durch den Wald und daher brauche ich diese DUO-Funktion überhaupt nicht.
Mal schauen, was sich da noch aushandeln lässt.


----------



## weasl (25. Juni 2009)

Man ich freu mich so auf das Bike . 
Pedale sind mir erstmal egal. Hab grad eh kein Geld für neue . 
Könnt ihr mir noch ein gutes nicht zu teures Kettenfett empfehlen? Bzw. gleich ein ganzes Pflege Kit für Federgabel etc.

edit: Wäre das gut? ---> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/pflegemittel/sonax-fahrrad-pflege-set/2726.html


----------



## Krustenking (25. Juni 2009)

weasl schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch ein gutes nicht zu teures Kettenfett empfehlen?



Ganz schlechte Frage...Ich hab mich selber schonmal im Forum umgeschaut was es denn so für Tips für die Kettepflege gibt. Mit dem Ergebnis: Es gibt die Teflon Religion, die Wachs Religion und die Öl Religion. 
Du findest für jedes Produkt belibig viele Leute die es toll und die es ******* finden.
Ein optimales Schmiermittel sollte (1) gut an der Kette haften, (2) dünn genug sein um in die Nieten einzudringen und (3) möglichst wenig Schmutz festhalten.
Besonders (1) und (3) sind schwer zu vereinigen.
Ich hab mich dann entschieden einfach mal durchzuprobieren. Hab mit einem relativ günstigen Teflon Spray angefangen. Da hat meine Kette angefangen zu rosten. Jetzt bin ich grade bei Motoröl, so dünn wie möglich aufgetragen (Kette durch nen öligen Lappen laufen lassen). Das ist zu mindest unschlagbar billig, aber da bleibt doch schon einiges an Dreck hängen...ich werd jedenfalls weiterprobieren.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, wäre aber dafür dass du diese Infos in den eigens dafür gedachten Threads suchst. Sonst fängt hier auch so eine Ergebnislose Diskussion an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (29. Juni 2009)

majere schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> PS: HAHAHA... was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, wegen den Pedalen:
> ...




bin leider auch drauf reingefallen zu glauben ich brauche wechselpedale. 
mit dem ergebnis dass auf touren diese total nerven weil man vor dem einstieg immer erst auf die richtige seite drehen muss. 
daher weg damit und shimano XT pedale besorgt, die sind perfekt. 
und was ich nicht dachte, damit kann man problemlos auch in der stadt mit straßenschuhen fahren. also zu bächer überhaupt kein problem. 



weasl schrieb:


> Man ich freu mich so auf das Bike .
> Pedale sind mir erstmal egal. Hab grad eh kein Geld für neue .
> Könnt ihr mir noch ein gutes nicht zu teures Kettenfett empfehlen? Bzw. gleich ein ganzes Pflege Kit für Federgabel etc.
> 
> edit: Wäre das gut? ---> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/pflegemittel/sonax-fahrrad-pflege-set/2726.html




hab auch gesucht und von "Oil of Rohloff" schwärmen alle. Habe nur positive Erfahrungen gelesen.


----------



## Wildcamp (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,
dieses "Oil of Rohloff" benutze ich seit dieser Saison auch und ich werde bestimmt nicht mehr wechseln


----------



## weasl (29. Juni 2009)

So letzten Donnerstag ist mein Race gekommen. Wies der Zufall will bin ich seit Donnerstag aber krank konnte jedoch heute nicht mehr widerstehen es kurz zu testen. 
So aufgefallen ist mir erstmal Hammer Bike! .
Also es ist wirklich fantastischer als ich es erwartet habe.
So jetzt hab ich schon diverse Male gelesen das die Scheibenbremse vorne die ersten Kilometer schleifen kann. Also Sie schleift. Auch im Handbuch vom Bike steht das das meistens der Fall ist. Zeitgleich bekam auch meine Frau ein neues Bike von Ghost. AUch scheibenbremsen, jedoch schleifen die meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Stück weniger als meine. 
Könnte ich als laie so viel falsch machen beim montieren des Vorderrades?


Ansonsten beide Daumen hoch! Ich hab mich bereits in das Bike verliebt ^^


----------



## Krustenking (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Federgabel, hab schon gesucht und in nem Reba Thread gefragt, bisher aber ohne Ergebnis.
Laut Katalog sind die Rebas am Race standartmäßig auf 100mm getravelt. Ich hab dann mal nachgemessen ( Länge der Rohre die rausschauen ) und es waren 85 mm. Ich dachte klarer Fall, da ist noch ein Spacer zu viel drin, bin zum Händler und hab gesagt er soll rausmachen. Hat er dann auch gemacht, allerdings hat er gesagt es war nur 1 drin, normal hätten es ja 2 sein müssen. Danach haben 130mm rausgeschaut.
Da ich immer nur am Wochenende zu dem Händler kann hab ich das Bike erstmal so mitgenommen, ich wollte net nochmal ne ganze Woche bei bestem Wetter drauf verzichten. Aber 130mm gehen halt mal garnet.
Hab mir ne Gabelpumpe gekauft und mal nach dem Druck geschaut: + 9bar -6bar...keine Ahnung was für ein Teufel den geritten hat, ich wiege 60 Kg. Hab jetzt mal ein bissel ausprobiert und +7/-6 als am Besten befunden
Allerdings federt die Gabel nicht mehr ganz raus. Am Druck dürfte das ja nicht liegen. Ich hab auf den Touren noch  nicht nachgemessen, aber ich würde mal schätzen dass die Gabel nach nem Trail bei dem sie ordentlich was zu schaffen hat nur auf ca. 90-100mm rauskommt, und dann ganz langsam innerhalb von ein paar Minuten auf 110. Ich kann sie dann noch ganz locker auseinanderziehen, auf 120mm (die 120 hab ich zu Hause gemessen). Aber selbst das ist doch eigentlich noch zu wenig, 120mm sind ja der nominelle Federweg und normal sind doch dann immer noch ein paar mm Platz damit bei vollem Einfedern die Krone nicht aufs Rohr haut.
Jemand nen Tipp was da los ist ?
PS: Rebound steht voll auf Hase


----------



## weasl (2. Juli 2009)

weasl schrieb:


> So letzten Donnerstag ist mein Race gekommen. Wies der Zufall will bin ich seit Donnerstag aber krank konnte jedoch heute nicht mehr widerstehen es kurz zu testen.
> So aufgefallen ist mir erstmal Hammer Bike! .
> Also es ist wirklich fantastischer als ich es erwartet habe.
> So jetzt hab ich schon diverse Male gelesen das die Scheibenbremse vorne die ersten Kilometer schleifen kann. Also Sie schleift. Auch im Handbuch vom Bike steht das das meistens der Fall ist. Zeitgleich bekam auch meine Frau ein neues Bike von Ghost. AUch scheibenbremsen, jedoch schleifen die meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Stück weniger als meine.
> ...




Keiner nen Tipp? Trau mich grad nicht fahren mit dem Schleifen vorne. 
Noch kurz nebenbei: Unterm fahren ist mir aufgefallen ist das schleifen viel weniger als beim Schieben...


----------



## lolo-bike (3. Juli 2009)

das schleifen ist nicht weiter tragisch, bei mir ist es mittlerweile komplett verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Juli 2009)

Schleifen nervt, ist aber sonst egal. Ekelhaft ist, wenn die Scheibe eiert und man das nicht wegbekommt.  Da kann man justieren, soviel man will, meine werksmäßige Hayes Stroker Trail (am Ltd pro) hat mich genervt ohne Ende. Hab mir mittlerweile XT vorne u hinten gegönnt, die sind da gutmütiger.


----------



## weasl (4. Juli 2009)

Na dann leb ich erstmal damit aber wenigstens trau ich mich jetzt auch fahren . Hoff das Wetter hält einigermaßen...

Danke für die tipps.


----------



## Merlin12 (5. Juli 2009)

Welche Größe würdet ihr für eine Frau mit folgenden Massen empfehlen: Größe 160,5 cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 77 cm?


----------



## weasl (5. Juli 2009)

Passt zwar ned wikrlich in den Thread aber hier kannst du nachsehen: http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.php


----------



## Merlin12 (5. Juli 2009)

weasl schrieb:


> Passt zwar ned wikrlich in den Thread aber hier kannst du nachsehen: http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.php



Danke, aber alles schon gemacht, wäre dann bei Tourenlastigkeit ein 18 Zoll, was aber gefühlt (auf dem CC getestet) zu groß war.


----------



## Krustenking (6. Juli 2009)

77cm Schrittlänge sind ja schon recht viel bei 160,5. Ich stand vor denmselben Problem, hab auch lange Beine. Hab auch überall gehört kleinere Nummer zum sportlich fahren, größere für Touren. Bei mir wars dann 18" oder 20".
Mein Tipp in so ner Situation ist mal zu schauen ob man am Vorbau was machen kann. Ich fand nämlich das 18" zu klein und das 20" zu groß. Ich hab mir dann beim 20" den Vorbau von 120mm auf 110,5mm umbauen lassen, das war perfekt. Ich fahre mit den Rad ziemlich ruppige Trails und komm super zurecht.
Also mal gucken was an dem Rad dran ist und Händler fragen ob er mal nen kürzeren dranschraubt, wenn du ernsthafte Kaufabsicht hast sollte es ihm das wert sein.


----------



## lew187 (14. Juli 2009)

Hat hier jemand interesse an einem race 08 in blau mit weißen felgen und diversen anderen hochwertigen Teilen? Verkaufe meines aus persönlichen Gründen.

Es kommt heute abend auch bei ebay herein, aber vielleicht macht mir ja jemand ein Angebot. Bei interesse PN ;-)

Aktuelles Bild ist bei mir auf der Fotoseite ganz links (15).


----------



## FuchsA (17. Juli 2009)

Also nun noch mal:
ich hab bei meinem CUBE LTD RACE 09 in black (mit ORO 18) nun ca. 290 km drauf, aber mächtig Höhenmeter und mächtig gebremst entsprechen und gut eingefahren. Die Bremsen nun ich glaube vor allem die hintere hört sich komisch an, so ein shcleifen und die Kollegen meinen als - Mensch deineBremse quitscht. 
Nun ist es schon an der Zeit das Teil und die Schaltung nochmal einstellen zu lassen ? 
Merci,
Andi


----------



## maxXxi (17. Juli 2009)

also ich habe auf meinem race jezt circa 1450 km drauf
und manchmal quietschen die bremsen mal mer mal weniger denke auch hauptsächlich die hintere ...
nervt schon aber manchmal war auch eine zeit lang garnix und manchmal total schlimm :/


----------



## FuchsA (17. Juli 2009)

ok. d.h. ich soll mir keinen kopp machen hauptsache die dinger halten wie die s.... und fertig. ok. Werd ja merken wenn was schief geht ? 
Vielleicht ändert sich das ja wieder......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo-bike (17. Juli 2009)

wenn sie stark quietscgt werden die beläge unten sein


----------



## FuchsA (17. Juli 2009)

...ja aber dat ding ist ja erst......3-5 mte alt.....


----------



## lolo-bike (17. Juli 2009)

das hat doch mit dem alter nix zu tun, sondern hängt von deinem bremsverhalten ab


----------



## FuchsA (19. Juli 2009)

.. ok mit meinem bremsverhalten. gut dann werde ich das mal checken, die beläge. Schafft man das in so kurzer Zeit runterzujoggeln ?

Denke wir steigen nun um auf die Wintersaison. So ein Wetter ey !?!


----------



## Dommes84 (23. Juli 2009)

FuchsA schrieb:


> .. ok mit meinem bremsverhalten. gut dann werde ich das mal checken, die beläge. Schafft man das in so kurzer Zeit runterzujoggeln ?
> 
> Denke wir steigen nun um auf die Wintersaison. So ein Wetter ey !?!


 
Ich denke das wäre ein bischen arg die Beläge innerhalb von 290km runter zuheizen, auch wenn viele höhenmeter dabei waren.
Den ersten Check kannste meiner meinung nach schon machen lassen.
Dürfte ja wahrscheinlich sowieso umsonst sein bei dem Händler bei dem du es gekauft hast.


----------



## rODAHn (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute!

...ich verlasse Euch leider...

Ich habe mir ein CUBE Stereo (Selbstaufbau) gegönnt und gehöre ab heute zur "Fully Fraktion". 

Ciao, es war schön mit Euch!


----------



## maxXxi (24. Juli 2009)

diesmal keinen mut zur farbe gehabt ?
va die lackirung in weis rot schwarz find ich super
oder haste den schwarzen rahmen günstig bekommen ^^
und wie gehts dem race verkauft ?
lg


----------



## rODAHn (24. Juli 2009)

Den Rahmen gab es unschlagbar günstig...
Da war mir die Farbe egal...  (Das grüne hätte ich gerne gehabt)

Hat inkl. FOX RP23 Dämpfer nur 499,- gekostet.
Bis auf den Umwerfer habe ich alle Teile vom RACE übernommen und die REBA einfach auf 120mm "getravelt".

Das RACE baue ich mir jetzt mit günstigen Komponenten neu auf.
(Habe ich teilweise auch noch)


----------



## FuchsA (27. Juli 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wäre ein bischen arg die Beläge innerhalb von 290km runter zuheizen, auch wenn viele höhenmeter dabei waren.
> Den ersten Check kannste meiner meinung nach schon machen lassen.
> Dürfte ja wahrscheinlich sowieso umsonst sein bei dem Händler bei dem du es gekauft hast.


 
klaro...habs aber über versand gekauft.....der sitzt ein paar km weiter weg. aber trotzdem, ich fahr mal noch und nach dem urlaub geht in die boxen......
DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Sebb (31. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Ich gehöre seit heute auch zur "Race-Gemeinde" *G*. Habe heute Morgen bei ca. 10 Händlern in näherer Umgebung angerufen und dann doch noch eines in meiner größe (20") und in der gewünschten Farbe (schwarz) auftreben können! 

Zuerst hatte ich mir gestern ein Radon 7.0 bestellt. Jedoch habe ich nachdem ich so viel schlechtes über den Service gelesen habe & eben auch keine Lust hatte 2-3 Wochen zu warten, lieber storniert. Inkl. Versand lag ich beim Radon bei 925. Das Cube hat mich 1000 inkl. einer kostenlosen Inspektion gekostet. Ich denke das ist ein fairer Preis. Vor allem, weil es nirgends mehr zu haben ist. *G*

Es ist mein 1. MTB und ich bin nach den ersten beiden Probefahrten wirklich begeistert! 
Es macht riesig Spaß und lässt sich wunderbar fahren. Wenn jetzt noch etwas Kondition dazu kommt, könnte man auch mal etwas länger fahren. *G* Aber das kommt von selbst.

Könnt ihr mir evtl. noch irgendwelche Tipps oder sonstige wichtigen Infos für das Race geben? Wäre echt klasse! 

Gruß & danke!
Sebb


----------



## Zaphod1 (2. August 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> ...ich verlasse Euch leider...
> 
> ...



schönes rad ! viel spaß damit

aber irgendwann willst du sicher wieder zum  hardtail zurück


----------



## majere (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Easton EA30 Lowriser Lenker * wie jeder andere an seinem Cube Ltd Race 09 auch, und einen Easton EA30 Vorbau.
Allerdings ist mir der Lenker zu schmal, ich bin selbst relativ breit gebaut, und so engt mich der schmale Lenker irgendwie ein, vor allem in Sachen Atmung etc.
Welchen Lenker kann man denn da empfehlen, er muss ja 1. zum Vorbau passen und 2. vllt so 4-6cm breiter sein, da auch noch Barends drauf sollen. Wenn er dann noch weiß weiß ist,wäre es natürlich perfekt.


Vielen Dank, falls jemand Vorschläge hat!

*Beschreibung*
 - Low Riser Lenker
 - Erhöhung: 1"
 - Winkel 9°
 - Lenkerklemmuung 25,4 mm
 - Breite: 685 mm
 - Material Aluminium
 - Farbe: schwarz anodisiert


----------



## Dommes84 (10. August 2009)

Bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lenker und Vorbau,
da ich mir ein Paar Tune RH1 Barends genemigt habe.
Leider passen die Barends nicht mehr auf den Lenker ohne den 
Poploc-Hebel zu enfernen. Dafür ist leider zu wenig Platz. Ausserdem stört mich das extreme Gewicht der beiden Komponenten.
Bin ebenfalls für Vorschläge offen.



majere schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Easton EA30 Lowriser Lenker * wie jeder andere an seinem Cube Ltd Race 09 auch, und einen Easton EA30 Vorbau.
> Allerdings ist mir der Lenker zu schmal, ich bin selbst relativ breit gebaut, und so engt mich der schmale Lenker irgendwie ein, vor allem in Sachen Atmung etc.
> ...


 

Hat das 09er eine 25,4 mm Klemmung?
Beim 08er war es noch eine 31,8mm Klemmung.


----------



## xerto (19. August 2009)

So jetzt zeige ich Euch mal die Vielseitigkeit meines Bikes LTD Race

Hier beim 24 Stundenrennen in München








Anschliessend auf einer Super Urlaubstour.

Main - Rhein - Arnheim- Nordsee - Weser - Maintal ca. 1400 Km.

Ich musste weder Luft in den Reifen nachfüllen noch hatten wir eine Panne.









Jetzt knarrt allerdings die Kurbel. Ich werde sie auswechseln.

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht:

besser eine XT oder eine SLX Kurbel?


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. August 2009)

Meine Kassette ist hinÃ¼ber, muss mir eine neue zulegen. 

Hab eine Frage, die Abstufung bei der Original-Kasette ist ja 11-32.

Da ich jetzt eine Transalp fahre, Ã¼berlege ich ob ich mir eine 11-34 kaufe.

Muss ich mir da wegen der KettenlÃ¤nge Sorgen machen ?

Noch was, zahlen sich die 10â¬ Aufpreis von der SLX auf die XT aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (19. August 2009)

Hi,

Habe Anfang des Jahres auf 11-34 XT gewechselt, es klettert sich ein wenig leichter. Die Länge der Kette ist geblieben allerdings empfehle ich Dir auch diese zu wechseln. Ab und zu gibt es das Ganze als Set für unter 50.


----------



## Cortezsi (20. August 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Jetzt knarrt allerdings die Kurbel. Ich werde sie auswechseln.
> 
> Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> besser eine XT oder eine SLX Kurbel?



Warum auswechseln?
Bau sie einfach aus, reinige sie und schmier sie und dann wird das Knarren wieder weg sein.
Evtl. auch die Pedale rausbauen, reinigen, schmieren und wieder einbauen.


----------



## weasl (20. August 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> So jetzt zeige ich Euch mal die Vielseitigkeit meines Bikes LTD Race
> 
> Hier beim 24 Stundenrennen in München
> 
> ...




Sag mir bitte woher du die weißen Barends her hast! Die such ich schon lange!


----------



## xerto (20. August 2009)

weasl schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte woher du die weißen Barends her hast! Die such ich schon lange!



Bei Cube über Händler bestellt.


----------



## maxXxi (21. August 2009)

Morgen gehts mit meinem Race ab in die Alpen 
genauergesagt nähe Mittenwald


----------



## lakesidex (22. August 2009)

Warten oder kaufen....

Nach jahrelanger Bike-Abstinenz und ein Wochenende in Tirol mit einem Leih-Bike habe ich mich jetzt doch entschieden mir mal wieder ein Bike zuzulegen.....

Zuerst hat mir das Radon Team 7.0 zugesagt... Da ich aber wie gesagt absuluter Neuling bin hab ich mich doch entschieden zu dem Händler "um die Ecke" zu gehen....

Dieser empfiehl mir das Cube Ltd Race 2009...
Ich will eigentlich ein möglichst Allround-Bike (ich weiß das, dass eigentlich nicht geht) mit dem ich "leichtes" Downhill fahren kann, als auch einfach mal ein paar kilometer zum nächsten See...

Passt hier das Bike?

Der Händler hat mir das Race 2009 für 880 Euro angeboten, denke das ist ein Guter Preis.... Hintergrund ist wohl das in 2 Wochen die Eurobike stattfindet und die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden...

Jetzt meine Frage, passt das Bike? Und soll ich bei dem Preis zuschlagen oder lieber auf die neuen 2010 Modelle warten? Wird die Ausstattung so viel besser sein?

Viele Grüße und schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe und Tipps....


----------



## lolo-bike (23. August 2009)

zuschlagen


----------



## Dommes84 (23. August 2009)

zuschlagen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. August 2009)

zuschlagen, schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## lakesidex (23. August 2009)

na in dem Fall scheint das ja ein Gutes Angebot zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (23. August 2009)

880 für ein race, da muss man sich schon fragen ob der händler alle tassen im schrank hat (zu billig!!!). also wenn du das nicht kaufst, dann selbst schuld!


----------



## weasl (24. August 2009)

Jap zuschalgen .

Kurze Frage: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0020I3PHU/ref=s9_simz_gw_s0_p200_i3?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0XAMQJZ2AFSC5X9TTCJ4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128"]Diese [/ame]Barends sagen mir unheimlich zu und hab eigentlich nur eine Frage zur Montage. Muss ich dafür die original Griffe vom Race stutzen? Oder kann ich die "draufspannen" auf die Griffe?


----------



## Dommes84 (24. August 2009)

Entweder stutzen oder neue Griffe besorgen.


----------



## weasl (24. August 2009)

Neue Griffe? Gibts da spezielle?


----------



## Bird09 (25. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen 

Seit dieser Woche darf ich mich jetzt auch einen stolzen "Racer" nennen, nach Jahrelangem ab-und-zu-mal-billigFahrrad fahren gehts jetz mit meinem Cube in die vollen.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat mir jetzt den letzten Tritt gegeben dass ich mir endlich mal n ordentliches Teil zuleg - und ich bin begeistert 

So viel wie in dieser Woche bin ich die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren, und ich hoffe dass ich auf dem Weg auch das ein oder andre Kilo verlier 

Wahrscheinlich wird schon jeder wissen wie das 2009er Race aussieht, aber trotzdem gibts hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.

Grüße aus Mittelfranken 
Bird


----------



## ParaNeed (25. August 2009)

Hey Racer...

ich mÃ¶chte euch mal fragen was euch ein 2008Â´er Race mit ca 1000 km wert ist. Es ist mittlerweile etwas gepimpt...hat also ne Magura Marta SL Carbon Bremsanlage, einen Selle Italia GelFlow Sattel und CrankBrothers 5050 Pedale. Das Bike ist ohne Sturz Ã¼bers Jahr gekommen und nicht im Winter gefahren...quasi Scheckheftgepflegt und logischerweise noch bis MÃ¤rz Â´10 mit Garantie. Ach ja...bis auf Umwerfer und Schalthebel (LX) ist es komplett XT ausgestattet.

Ich dachte an ca 900 â¬, was meint ihr dazu? Ihr kÃ¶nntet es natÃ¼rlich auch kaufen wenn ihr wollt...das mÃ¼sste aber schnell und Cash sein, da sich mir gerade ein sehr gutes Angebot fÃ¼r ein neues Bike bietet...und das steht nicht sehr lange.

Bitte seid ehrlich!

P.S. Die Bremsanlage hat jetzt ca 350 km drauf...also gerade mal eingebremst.


----------



## Zaphod1 (25. August 2009)

denke du wirst ca. 800-900 dafür bekommen. warum willst es loswerden ?

Eine frage, wo bekomme ich ergonomische Griffe in weiß ?
Die ERGON Griffe sind alle ziemlich langweilig, schwarz oder grau. Die Form ist allerdings wirklich gut.


----------



## ParaNeed (25. August 2009)

Naja, wie gesagt...ich hab ein gutes Angebot für ein neues Bike...ein neues 2009´er Stereo. Wenn ich meins also für genannten Preis verkaufe leg ich noch 1000 drauf und es gehört mir. Dummerweise gibt es mehrere Interessenten, deswegen steh ich etwas unter Zeitdruck 

Was die Griffe angeht würde ich an deiner Stelle schwarze nehmen. Die weißen bleiben nicht lange weiß wenn du oft unterwegs bist...und da ich glaube das du auf Styling hinarbeitest wird dir das vieleicht auch nicht gefallen.

Gruß


----------



## Zaphod1 (28. August 2009)

Habe für die Transalp die am Sonntag startet vergessen Ersatzspeichen zu besorgen !
Leider komme ich nicht mehr in das Cube-Radgeschäft, muss daher bei einem kleinem Händler schauen ob ich passende Speichen bekomme. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Speichen ich besorgen muss (Cube Race 2008, Laufrad Alex EN24, Naben XT) ?

Danke !

schon erledigt ! der nette bikestore hat mir ein paar speichen mitgegeben die passen sollten (260er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faraketrek (18. September 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein 2009er Race, und würde gerne 2,4er Fat Alberts aufziehen.
Passen die in den Rahmen (ja, ich kenne die Cube-Freigabe bis 2,25), bzw. geht das noch gut mit den 17er Felgen?
Dann würde ich die 2,25er (Fat Albert Front/ NobbyNic)  aufs AIM meiner Tochter aufziehen und die 2,1er Smart Sams vom AIM kommen dann auf ihr Schulrad.
(soviel zu meinen Winterplänen).
Gibt´s da Erfahrungen?

Grüße,

faraketrek


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. September 2009)

denke nicht, selbst die 2.25er von meinem 09er race sind schon knapp am rahmen, und wenn das Laufrad eiert schleifen sie dran (bis das Laufrad wieder zentriert wird). 

also bei einem perfekt zentrierten laufrad könnte es sich sehr knapp ausgehen aber ich würde es nicht machen. und ehrlich gesagt, 2.4er reifen passen vom konzept überhaupt nicht zu einem CC-marathon bike mit 80mm federweg.


----------



## lolo-bike (19. September 2009)

es sind 100mm am 09-er race


----------



## Zaphod1 (20. September 2009)

oh.... hab das 08er race...


----------



## powerbar__ (8. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, brauch neue Bremsbeläge für die K18.
Daher die Frage, mit was habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen gemacht: Den Organischen (= Keramik?) Beläge oder den aus Sintermetall?
Erstere sind billiger und halten länger, die gesinterten sind bissl teurer, bremsen aber wohl besser?


----------



## bender_79 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

also eigentlich ist es doch so, dass die organischen Beläge schneller runter sind, oder?

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (14. Oktober 2009)

denke auch dass die organischen schneller herunten sind dafür haben sie mehr biss.
hab momentan hinten beläge von DT Swiss oben anstatt den originalen von formula.


----------



## the_duke (20. Oktober 2009)

So es ist das das LTD race 2010 von meiner Freundin.

Leider muß ich sagen hat es Cube mit dem Gewicht nicht so, mit einer XT anstatt der Deore Kassette und den 324er Pedalen hat es 12,25kg, laut Homepage 11,50.
Größe S die Pedale haben etwas 500g. wo kommt das restliche 1/4kg her?
So fängt man auch Kunden, man gibt einfach weniger Gewicht als die anderen an!

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum Tretlager, ich war der Meinung im Prospekt vom Händler BB30 gelesen zu haben, jetzt sind aber die Lagerschalen in den geschraubt.

Ist der LTD Rahmen 2010 wirklich der alte Reactionrahmen? Mein Händler hat das zumindest behauptet?!

gruß


----------



## Merlin12 (20. Oktober 2009)

the_duke schrieb:


> So es ist das das LTD race *2010 *von meiner Freundin.



Wie gibt es das schon? Ja, dann bitte Fotos. Danke.


----------



## powderliner (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem Händler stehen auch schon LTD Bikes aus 2010. Nur die Fullys lassen noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Merlin12 (20. Oktober 2009)

@powderliner

Auch das Race in (mit) grün?


----------



## powderliner (20. Oktober 2009)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Die Reactions hat er auf jedenfall in bunt ans LTD kann ich mich nur noch in Black anodized erinnern. geh doch einfach mal bei nem Cube Dealer vorbei und schau was schon da ist.


----------



## r19andre (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
die farbigen LTD´s sollen nicht vor Dezember kommen. Die black Bikes sind alle schon zu bekommen mit dem neuen Rahmen.
Verschliffener Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr, keine geschweissten Gussets mehr am Steuerrohr. Ist viel edler geworden und Disc only sowie ovalisierte Rohre

Und er hat nicht den alten Reaction Rahmen,sondern einen kpl neuen Ltd.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## the_duke (21. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Reactionrahmen hat der Händler gesagt, glaube das auch nicht. Nur weil das Oberrohr jetzt auch etwas gedrückt ist.

Das ist mir auch egal, aber ihre Phantasiegewichte finde ich ein wenig Betrug am Kunden


----------



## andree03 (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich wollte jetzt nach meinem zweiten, schwarze LTD Race Rahmen mal eine Frage ins Forum stellen:
Ich hab meinen schwarz anodisierten Rahmen des Race im Juni diesen Jahres tauschen lassen, da sich der erste schön goldbraum verfärbt hat. Immer nach einer Regenfahrt mit anschließen Sonnenschein wurde er schön hellbraun bis verdächtig golden - hauptsächlich am Oberrohr.
Nun bin ich mit dem zweiten Rahmen knapp 2000 km gefahren - auch öfter mal im Regen und nun scheints als sei das Verfärben ein verstecktes, undokumentiertes Feature von CUBE, da sich der Rahmen wieder schön verfärbt hat. Genau der gleiche Effekt. Man bietet mir seitens Händler schon einen erneuten Tausch an aber wenn ich den Effekt dann eh im Frühjahr nach den ersten Regenfahrten kenne, kann ich den Rahmen auch gleich so behalten...

Meine Frage nun: Kann irgendjemand von euch glücklichen LTD-Race-Beitzern einen ähnlichen Effekt feststellen? Ich kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen, dass es nur bei mir oder an den widrigen Umgebungsverhältnissen in München liegen soll...

Gruß,
A.



andree03 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch hocherfreuter Besitzer eines (noch) schwarzen Race von 2009. Nach den ersten 300 KM kann ich technisch keine Probleme feststellen. Die Louise ist gut eingebremst und packt knackig zu, die Reba ist super eingestellt (von Rabe Bikes ) - alles super!
> Allerdings sehe ich jetzt, dass sich der Rahmen (black anodized) immer mehr ins bräunliche verfärbt. Auf dem Oberrohr ist es eigentlich schon richtig Matt-Braun. Denke das hängt mit der Sonneneinstrahlung zusammen, da es nur die Rahmenrohr-Oberseiten betrifft.
> ...


----------



## bender_79 (23. Oktober 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> ...Ist viel edler geworden und Disc only ...



nope,

LTD Team gibts auch mit HS33.

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (23. Oktober 2009)

andree03 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen schwarz anodisierten Rahmen des Race im Juni diesen Jahres tauschen lassen, da sich der erste schön goldbraum verfärbt hat. Immer nach einer Regenfahrt mit anschließen Sonnenschein wurde er schön hellbraun bis verdächtig golden - hauptsächlich am Oberrohr.
> Nun bin ich mit dem zweiten Rahmen knapp 2000 km gefahren - auch öfter mal im Regen und nun scheints als sei das Verfärben ein verstecktes, undokumentiertes Feature von CUBE, da sich der Rahmen wieder schön verfärbt hat. Genau der gleiche Effekt.



Also den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen gibt es ja in mehreren Baureihen (LTD, Reaction, AMS, Stereo etc.).
Da ich nun auch solch einen Rahmen im AMS besitze, interessiert mich das auch, ob da Andere die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Vielleicht auch mal ausserhalb des Limited Threads hier im Cube Forum nachfragen.

greets


----------



## lolo-bike (23. Oktober 2009)

also meiner ist seit april unverändert schwarz.
das bike steht allerdings bei nichgebrauch in der dunklen garage.


----------



## r19andre (23. Oktober 2009)

bender_79 schrieb:


> nope,
> 
> LTD Team gibts auch mit HS33.
> 
> greets



ist ja auch nur dieses eine Modell, genau wie beim Reaction.

Andre


----------



## cubeltdracestol (28. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Rahmen verfärbt sich nicht, dabei wierd er nicht grad sanft behandelt 

Scheint wohl doch Zufall zu sein


----------



## bikegeek (30. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen? Mein neues 'Spaßmobil' 
Cube Ltd Race(2009)


----------



## lolo-bike (30. Oktober 2009)

was ist das denn für eine rahmengröße??


----------



## Benutzernamen (31. Oktober 2009)

Mein Rahmen hat sich bisher auch nicht verfärbt.


----------



## cubetinto (13. November 2009)

Hi  Leute,

nachdem ich mein LTD Team 2006 verkauft habe, habe ich mir endlich meinen Traum erfüllt. Einen der wahrscheinlich letzten  "Cube LTD Race 2009" in Candy blue. Ich bin begeistert. 
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass die blaue Farbe Nasslack ist. Jetzt habe ich im Thread gelesen, dass das Blaue eloxiert sein soll (wäre ja sehr schön). 
Ich bin etwas irritiert. 
Mein Annahme:      Blau  = Nasslackierung; Weiß = Pulverbeschichtung.

Kann mich jemand aufklären???

Danke 
cubetinto


----------



## cubetinto (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem mir hier im Forum keiner eine Antwort auf meine Frage gegeben hat, habe ich den techn. Support bei Cube kontaktiert. Hier der e-mail-Wechsel:
*
Meine Anfrage:*
Hallo, habe mir einen LTD Race 2009 "white Candy blue" gekauft. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann ist die weisse Lackierung eine Pulverbeschichtung. Jetzt meine Frage ist die Blaue Lackierung eine Nasslackierung oder eloxiert? Sollte ich diesen Bereich mit Lackschutzfolie schÃ¼tzen? 
Ãber eine VerlÃ¤ssliche Antwort wÃ¼rde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruss
XXXXX

*Hier die Antwort von Cube:*
Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX
auch hier handelt es sich um Pulverbeschichtung. Ausgelegt als Lasur.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen / Best regards / Ð¡ ÑÐ²Ð°Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ / ÙØ¹ Ø§Ø·ÙØ¨ Ø§ÙØªØ­ÙØ§ Øª

 Andreas SchÃ¶nberg


Pending System GmbH Co KG

Andreas SchÃ¶nberg - Technik/QM
Ludwig-Huettner-Str. 5-7
D-95679 Waldershof


Phone: +49 (0) 92 31 - 97 007 - 75
Fax:   +49 (0) 92 31 - 97 007 - 61
Mail:  [email protected] 
www.cube.eu 

P.S. Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lontano (28. November 2009)

cubetinto schrieb:


> *Hier die Antwort von Cube:*
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX
> auch hier handelt es sich um Pulverbeschichtung. Ausgelegt als Lasur.



Und was heißt das jetzt? "Ausgelegt als Lasur"?


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. November 2009)

So Leute, wollte nochmal stolz verkünden, dass ich nun auch Besitzer eines LTD Race bin.
Sieht einfach hammegeil aus, das neue in Schwarz... Auf den Fotos ja eher langweilig aber wenn man es so vor sich sieht - klassisch schön, einfach perfekt!

Noch einmal zum Gewicht(betrug): Ich meine im Heft/auf der HP steht ja ab! 11,5 kg und das gilt für Gr. S. Bei 20 Zoll sinds dann gleich wieder 300 Gramm mehr, oder?
Glaube nicht das Cube da mit sowas "betrügt".


----------



## schakofrucht (2. Dezember 2009)

Zur Frage "Rahmenverfärbung"

Bei mir war es das Gleiche, das Rad wurde Mitte des Jahres gekauft, recht oft gefahren, ansonsten steht es auf dem Balkon. 
Mittlerweile ist am Oberrohr ne recht große stelle verfärbt und von der Seite, wo di Sonne draufscheint schimmert der Rahmen etwas grün.
Bekomme nun aber ebenfalls nen neuen Rahmen, mal sehen, wie es hier ist, hab schon überlegt auf nen pulverbeschichteten umzustellen.


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

